# EUROPE - Some pics every day



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Post the best photos of your country


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Potsdamer Platz in Berlin:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Trikala city - Thessaly, Greece








*panoramio*


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*The City, London*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
wow....


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*Riga centre*, pic by Toms Grinbergs


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Amsterdam Zuidas skyline










Picture made by Wuppeltje


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Warsaw, Old Town Market Square - photo by Vacais Sakarnis.


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome (view from the Roman Forum)*









*flickr*


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

ufonut said:


> Warsaw, Old Town Market Square - photo by Vacais Sakarnis.


These buildings are new arn't they? Built to look old!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont think so. Those buildings are not new ^^


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Rebuilt after the war but they looked exactly the same before the war


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

VALENCIA, in the european state of Spain
VALENCIA, en el estado europeo de España


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice pics !!!!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Civita di Bagnoregio (Italy)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome place ^^ :drool:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Berat-ALBANIA*


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Skara Brae is a large stone-built Neolithic settlement, located on the Bay of Skaill on the west coast of mainland Orkney, Scotland. It consists of ten clustered houses, and was occupied from roughly 3100-2500BC. It is Europe's most complete Neolithic village and the level of preservation is such that it has gained UNESCO World Heritage Site status.​







Photo by chatirygirl @ flickr.com​


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Dresden, Germany:








Skyline of the "Altstadt" (old town) seen from the "Japanisches Palais" (Japanese Palace).


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Parliament building in Helsinki. (my picture)

(Great thread! kay


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Aracena, Huelva, Andalucía, Spain* 










From Flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Modica Cathedral (Italy)*


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice indeed :cheers:


----------



## infratot (Jul 17, 2008)

The Island of Hiddensee in North-East Germany
(images from wikipedia)


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana (Palace of Congresses)-ALBANIA*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Joka said:


> Parliament building in Helsinki. (my picture)
> 
> (Great thread! kay


Why so many people? :nuts:


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

TohrAlkimista said:


> Why so many people? :nuts:


The Revolution started!

(there was a performance by Strange Fruit on the stairs of The Parliament as part of The Helsinki Festival. The picture is from last year.)


----------



## Gölenn (Jul 20, 2008)

BMW world in MÜNCHEN, central European union


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^

this building rocks !


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Dolomites Mountains (Italy)*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Sacra Capilla del Salvador de Úbeda, Andalucía, Spain*





































From Flickr


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dragør - Zealand - Denmark


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Altamura Cathedral (Italy)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

The village of Las Rozas in Spain:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Is it an outlet?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Approaching Rome*







































*Welcome to Rome*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Pincio said:


> ^^
> Is it an outlet?


My thoughts exactly. It looks artificial.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, more or less an outlet, not only shopping, it's like a square of Las Rozas


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

A little bit of *Greece*

Athens









The Academy


















Thessaloniki

Science Center and Technology Museum









Nature of the region of Thessaly










Nature of the region of Macedonia (Chalkidiki)










Ermoupoli, Syros Island










Nafpaktos
A statue of Miguel De Cervantes to commemorate his participation in the battle of Nafpaktos against the Turks.










credits: flickr, wikipedia and the members metroguardian and georgets


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Apollonia-ALBANIA*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Balear islands on mediterranean sea, Spain
Islas baleares (illes balears) en el mar mediterráneo, España
Menorca
























Ibiza, Eivissa
















Mallorca


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mesi Bridge near Shkodra-ALBANIA*


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Berner Oberland, Switzerland


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*isle of Skye, Scotland*

























Photos by photosecosse @ flickr.com​


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*San Sebastiano, Acireale (Italy)*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Alhambra, Granada, Andalucía, Spain*










From Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Granada (especially La Alhambra) is a great place! I was there a few years ago. :cheers:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Istanbul-Turkey*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Zagreb-Croatia*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Sofia-Bulgaria*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Budapest-Hungary*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Prague-Czech Republic*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wien-Austria*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Costa Smeralda (Italy)*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Prishtina-Kosova*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Ciudad de VITORIA-GAZTEIZ en España
VITORIA-GAZTEIZ city in Spain


































































from flickr.com


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome, the City of Angels*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana-ALBANIA*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Roma(Piazza del Popolo)-Italia*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*London-England*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Reykjavik-Iceland*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bruxelles-Belgium*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Amsterdam-Netherlands*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Dublin-Ireland*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bern-Switzerland*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Berlin-Germany*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Paris-France*


----------



## Warszawa (May 22, 2008)

Warsaw-Poland


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Chalkidiki, Macedonia, Greece









Athens/Olympic Area, Greece











Wanna play in Athens?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*BILBAO* Museo Guggenheim, *ESPAÑA*-Bilbo Guggenheim museoa
*BILBAO* Guggenheim museum, *SPAIN*










from flickr.com


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Arbus (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Villasimius Paradise (Italy)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

A few pictures of Slovenia. 

Branik castle, near Nova Gorica.









Kostanjevica village on the river Krka.









Near Ljutomer, Pomurje region.









Crop circles on the Panonian plain.









Maribor, the capital of Štajerska.









Štanjel village, Slovenian Karst.









Cerkniško jezero, the world's largest disappearing lake.









Postojna cave.









Ljubljana barje.









Triglav (2864), Slovenia's highest mountain.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Durres-ALBANIA*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Poland-Tatra Mountains - Roztoka Valley*


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Isle of Harris,Scotland*
















Photos by john dera bermuda @ flickr.com​


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Santa Cesarea Terme (Italy)*


----------



## tonycro (Jan 10, 2005)

*Zagreb, Croatia*










:cheers:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Copenhagen-Denmark


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*VALLE DE ARÁN, ESPAÑA*-VAL D'ARAN
*ARAN VALLEY, SPAIN*
The small area of touristic coast is one thing, the rest of the country is other

































































































from flickr.com


----------



## norbert91 (Nov 20, 2007)

pictures by Sławek from polish forum
warsaw
































:cheers:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Blue Eye (Syri Kaltër)* is an natural phenomenon and a popular tourist attraction *near Saranda, Albania*. The clear blue water of the river bubbles forth from a stunning, 50 m-deep pool.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Pincio, Rome (Italy)*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Palacio Real, Madrid, Spain*










From Flickr


----------



## Caluchin (Mar 6, 2008)

Incredible.


gjergjkastrioti said:


> *Ionian Coast-ALBANIA*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Poland- Lower Silesia-Silesia Inferior*




















*A coastline-Poland*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Piazza del Quirinale, Rome*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Tallin-Estonia


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Madrid-Spain


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Helsinki-Finland


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Lisbon-Portugal


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Bitonto (Italy)*


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Beautiful!:colgate:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Trani (Italy)*


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

*Mytilene, Capital of ****** Island, Greece*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Sarajevo-Bosnia-Herzegovina


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

zazo said:


> Yeah, more or less an outlet, not only shopping, it's like a square of Las Rozas


it's just and outlet shopping and not a square of Las Rozas:lol:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Frankfurt:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Rome-Italy


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana-ALBANIA*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*San Galgano Abbey (Italy)*


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*London......again*








photo by yersinia @ flickr.com​


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Portovenere (Italy)*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

awesome shots, guyz :applause:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Castle of Shkodra - ALBANIA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island - Greece*








*panoramio*


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome (Italy)*


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Warsaw, Poland


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Bretagne, France:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
It seems Chateau Chillon (Switzerland)... isn't it?


----------



## BvizioN (Jun 19, 2006)

*Lure, Albania*










*Kruje, Albania*










*Tirane, Albania*


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

Glasgow, by twentyhertz









Glasgow picture thread here


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

SAN SEBASTIÁN-ESPAÑA- Donostia
SAN SEBASTIAN-SPAIN









































































from flickr.com


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ I was really blown away with San Sebastian/Donostia. One of the most beautiful cities in Europe IMHO.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

oh wow...that waves crumbling in San Sebastian are sooo huuuge :uh:


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Norway -West-Central Coast*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Gdańsk-Poland*

Main Town Hall


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Siena (Italy)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*COVADONGA---España
COVADONGA---Spain*

















from flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing San Sebastian :cheers:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Malmedy, Belgium


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Sibiu, a medieval Saxon town in Transylvania:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Monreale Dome (Sicily, Italy)*


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ronda, Andalucía, Spain*










From Flickr


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Åland Islands, Finland..


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Katowice-Poland*



















Karpacz-Lower Silesian


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Orvieto Dome (Italy)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*VALENCIA----ESPAÑA
VALENCIA----SPAIN*

































































from flickr.com


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Countryside somewhere in Belarus:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Mostar bridge, Bosnia and Herzegovina:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*San Giorgio Island (Italy)*











*Isola Bella (Italy)*











*San Giulio Island (Italy)*











*Isola dei Pescatori (Italy)*


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*st kilda Scotland*

http://www.kilda.org.uk/







photo by islandboy @ flickr.com​


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Liechtenstein, left Swiss, right Austria*



(C) by me !


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

*The northern part of inner-city Stockholm* (Norrmalm in the back, Vasastan in the front and Östermalm to the left).


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

jock in da pool said:


> http://www.kilda.org.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.... :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jock in da pool said:


> http://www.kilda.org.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic :drool: Really amazing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jock in da pool said:


> http://www.kilda.org.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic :drool: really amazing :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Burano (Italy)*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

zazo said:


> *COVADONGA---España
> COVADONGA---Spain*
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

jock in da pool said:


> Photo by wondertubs @ flickr.com​


pretty town


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

zazo said:


> SEGOVIA, southern Europe, the state of Spain:
> SEGOVIA, sur de Europa, estado de España:
> 
> The city-La ciudad
> ...


without a doubt one of the prettiest places on earth


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

Yes! Spanish cities are really lovely and gorgeous!! 

:drool: :drool:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Hirschhorn, Germany:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Wertheim Castle, Germany:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*SANTILLANA DEL MAR----ESPAÑA
SANTILLANA DEL MAR----SPAIN*









































































from flickr.com


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Edinburgh*

Beltane Fire Festival is an annual participatory arts event and ritual drama, held on April 30 on Calton Hill in Edinburgh. It is inspired by the ancient Gaelic festival of Beltane which was historically held on May eve and marked the beginning of summer.​





















photos by twotruths,kennymaths,theglasseye @ flickr.com​


----------



## Mirc (Jun 26, 2007)

Brasov, Romania:

























































Medieval places in Romania:

Bran Castle: 



















Rasnov Village and Fortress:


















Voronet Monastery (Moldova region):









Saxon Fortresses, Transylvania:



























And because I can't resist putting up another picture of my city:
The Patriarchal Palace, Bucharest (not medieval but I squeezed it in anyways ):











Back to the medieval pictures:
Sibiu, Romania:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Granada, Spain *
































































From Flickr


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Granada is unique!

Amazing city :cheers:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

The young Danube has formed this wonderful valley in Baden-Württemberg, Germany


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Lake Constance, Germany, on the border to Switzerland


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

It seems like a sea, nice!


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

Malbork Castle, Poland



Flickr.com


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

Zamość, Poland 



Flickr.com


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

*Krasiejow - POLAND*



























by LuckyLuke


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

mars in poland!!! nooo!! jjj


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

Castel del Monte, Italy





Flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*BURGOS*

*BURGOS----ESPAÑA
BURGOS----SPAIN*


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Eurostars at StPancras station London*








Photo by slideshowbob @ flickr.com​


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

Verona, Italy



















Flickr.com


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

Molto Bella Verona :drool:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Market place in Tübingen, Germany:


----------



## BringMeTheHorizon (May 1, 2008)

beautiful photos, but where's France ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^
*Paris - La Defence, France*








*flickr*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*MÁLAGA*

*MÁLAGA-----ESPAÑA*, La capital de la costa del Sol, famosa por sus colonias inglesas, alemanas y danesas
*MALAGA-----SPAIN*, The capital city of the Sun coast, famous because of its english, german and danish colonies

















































































from flickr.com


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Some photos of France. 

A village in Burgundy: 










St. Tropez, French riviera (Cote d'Azur) 










La petite France, Strasbourg: 










La Defense, Paris:


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

*Cochem Germany*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Medieval Golubac fortress on Danube river, Serbia: 










Lake Ohrid (FYROM): 










Počitelj, Bosnia and Herzegovina:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANDORRA. A country where catalan is the official language but only spoken by less than the 50% of the population, there is a 38% of andorra people, most of them sons of spaniards, and the rest formed by spaniards 33%, portuguese and french people, they use euro, but it's not a EU member.
About 80% of their money comes from the tourists, a 59% spanish, 38% french, and a 3% other countries from 12 millions 


































































from flickr.com


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Kyiv, Ukraine:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Somewhere in Latvia:


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Vansor, Nagu, southwestern Finland.


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Mikolajki, Poland.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

The Netherlands:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plastira lake - Thessaly, Greece*








*panoramio*


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

Tyniec Abbey, Poland







www.kolberphoto.com


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

PALACIO DE LA GRANJA DE SAN ILDEFONSO -ESPAÑA
LA GRANJA DE SAN ILDEFONSO PALACE -SPAIN

















































from flickr.com


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Pitigliano (Italy)*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Diekirch, Luxembourg:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Ciudad de Frías, Burgos, Spain*










By Flicrk


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Baden, Switzerland:









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Linderhof Palace, Germany:









source


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Monasterio del Escorial, Madrid, Spain*




























From Flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Helsinki (by me)


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*o2 Arena London*








Photo by slideshowbob @ flickr.com​


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Night *Prague*:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Albert dock , Liverpool's World Heritage site*








Photo by me ​


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

We, Europeans, are spoilt people!! I love this continent. It's beautiful and diverse. Just like its people 

**** me, I'm not going to live long enough to see all this...


----------



## xussep80 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Barcelona - La Pedrera*


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Amsterdam:









Maastricht:









Still, there are better cathedral interiors to be found elsewhere. In Lyon, France, for example:


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Devil's mountain in southern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Danube river (eastern Serbia)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uvac river, western Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stanisic, Serbian Republic


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*ÁVILA----ESPAÑA
AVILA----SPAIN*


























































from flickr.com


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Lovely city walls in Ávila. I instantly want to visit them if I see those pictures. The city has been listed in my head.


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

I went to Avila in May, very beautiful city indeed!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

jock in da pool said:


> photo by kalshassan @ flickr.com​


the best pic of Edinburgh I've ever met. :cheers:


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Avila is a medieval treasure that seems to be untouched by time


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

LONDON


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

MADRID street scene


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

..


----------



## JohnnyCrash (Jul 17, 2008)

_*Vienna - Austria*_

10 interesting Imperial Palaces in Vienna from 1500-1900

Belvedere










Schönbrunn










Neue Burg










Michaelertrakt










Palais Schwarzenberg










Schloss Hetzendorf










Gartenpalais Liechtenstein










Schloss Wilhelminenberg










Schloss Neugebäude










Schloss Neuwaldegg













from flickr


----------



## JohnnyCrash (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to present one of the most beautiful landscapes I´ve ever visited;

Wachau - lower Austria, Unesco world heritage since 2000.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wachau

*Stift Melk, an impressive baroque monastary*










*Dürnstein*



















*Weißenkirchen*




























*Krems*










*Stift Göttweig, Austria´s Monte Cassino*










Enjoy!


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Jelenia Gora, Poland from above










and walking around the market...










Nearby town of Cieplice


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Another "Gora" - Zielona Gora, Poland

Market square


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Moving on to Wroclaw, Poland.

Main Square.


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Kremnica, Slovkia*

Kremnica, Slovakia (Kremnitz in German). Little town in central Slovakia with well preserved medieval centre. Gold and silver was mined from 13. century until 1970. Kremnica was granted town privileges in 1328 with right to mint coins. Kremnica Mint is operating from that year up today.









More pictures: Kachle@flickr


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Poland is so colorful


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*ISLAS AZORES-AZORES ISLANDS* / state of *Portugal*


















































































from flickr.com


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Cremona (Italy)*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Llaman Beach - ALBANIA*


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Karkonosze (Poland/Czech Republic)*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Saranda-ALBANIA*


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

All europeans countries are pretty, buy their cities/towns/villages are very similar (Poland, Germany, The Netherlands, Switzerland, UK, Sweden, Finland...). I love Spain, because the diversity is gorgeous. The towns in Andalucia are completely different to Northern Spain towns, for example. Also the landscapes are varied: desserts, mountains, green valleys, mesetas, beaches, steep coastes... Impressive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava city, Slovakia*








from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris at dusk, France*








*photobucket*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*LUGO-ESPAÑA*
*LUGO-SPAIN*

























































































from flickr.com


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Paris at dusk, France*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eek2:


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Banska Stiavnica, Slovakia*

Banská Štiavnica (German Schemnitz). Small town in central Slovakia. Gold and silver was exploited from early mediaval times until 19th century. First technical university was betowed here in 1762. Town and it's surroundings were proclaimed by the UNESCO to be a World Heritage Site in 1993. Wikipedia article Banska Stiavnica

Town hall and church of St. Catherine


Plague column


New Castle (It was constructed in 1564-1571 as a watch tower during the Ottoman wars)


Trinity square


Old Castle


Baroque Calvary


More at flickr Kachle, Banská Štiavnica


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stunning! ^^ Very nice pics


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

*Poland - Gdańsk*













































Pics by revolta


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

Isle of Skye, seen from Raasay


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

Oban: centered is the chimney of the Oban Distillery with Mull in the background


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^^ very nice photos mate


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Rzeszow, Poland











Bielsko-Biala, Poland












Polish mountains










Pieniny


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

DidacXavier said:


> All europeans countries are pretty, buy their cities/towns/villages are very similar (Poland, Germany, The Netherlands, Switzerland, UK, Sweden, Finland...). I love Spain, because the diversity is gorgeous. The towns in Andalucia are completely different to Northern Spain towns, for example. Also the landscapes are varied: desserts, mountains, green valleys, mesetas, beaches, steep coastes... Impressive.


That's the same in Italy and France for example...


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

jock in da pool said:


> ^^^^ very nice photos mate


Thanx mate,

here you'll find some more of my Scotland-photos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724642
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724664
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730770
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730782


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stonewall - Evia island, Greece*








*photobucket*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panoramic view of Mesologgi, West Greece*








*photobucket*


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Walks in Warsaw


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Trujillo, Cáceres, Spain*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice town


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ Trujillo was the birthplace of Francisco Pizarro, conqueror of Peru, who has a statue on the central square.


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Birmingham
Pop-1 million
Metro-1.9 million









The Selfridges at the Bullring.








The Interior.








Town Hall & Council house.








Oozels sq.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*BERLIN NIGHTS*


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
I  Berlin !!


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Some stunning shots of France (and overseas France).


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Nuriarami said:


> Madrid, 4 new towers


A similar pic one year after:


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Devin Castle, Slovakia*

Devín Castle at night, Slovakia (near Bratislava). It was destroyed by Napoleon army.






[email protected], Bratislava set


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

Almería / andalucía / Spain
The alcazaba








The cathedral
























streets
























La rambla
















Train station








The town hall








The city an it´s wonderful sea: The Mediterranean


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

I LOVE MY CONTINENT!


----------



## TigarZg1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazing pics....:yes:


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Istanbul - Turkey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Dresden, Germany*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Joelre said:


> Istanbul - Turkey


amazing photo and continent:drool:


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

This is Makkum, The Netherlands. 100 kms northeast of Amsterdam.










And this is the city I live in. Leeuwarden, St. Jacobstreet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ Dutch cities and towns are beautiful.

Now some nature with a photo of Ibon [lake] de Plan, Spanish Pyrenees.


----------



## MichaelRG (Nov 12, 2008)

Europe is damn sexy, and I'm loving the modern architecture in Spain. Nice work!


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

> The recent "acqua alta" (high water) in Venice, Italy reached a depth of 1.56 meters (5 ft, 1 in.) on Monday - the deepest flood in 22 years, and the fourth highest flood level in recent history, claimed Venice's Tide Center. The water began to subside on Tuesday, while residents and tourists made their way through the city, hip-waders or not - one man even took the opportunity to ride his wakeboard through Piazza San Marco (until police stepped in). Although this flood was severe enough for the mayor to ask tourists to temporarily stay home, Venetian floods are fairly routine, several occurring every year, and residents usually take it all in stride. (25 photos total)


Link


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Aitoliko-Greece


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Joka said:


> Link


Grace under fire. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 4737carlin (Nov 27, 2008)

New docklands Building in Liverpool, England

The white building on the left is One Park West, designed by Cesar Pelli


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

erbsenzaehler said:


> *Dresden, Germany*


Awesome pics


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Trolltunga (Hordaland) 
The troll tounge. This mountain formation sticks out at a height off 350 meters above Ringedalsvatnet lake near Tyssedal/Odda in the Hardanger area.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Really lovely photos everybody..indeed Europe is such an amazing and beautifully diverse place..

Hydra Island-Greece:



















source...flickr indeed


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Antwerp *(Flanders, Belgium)










^^ This tower was the first 'skyscraper' on the European continent!










(More Antwerp here)


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cloppenburg, Germany.*

Cloppenburg-Bethen:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*ROME*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*That building wasn't the first skyscraper in Europe*...it was in Madrid, designed by Ignacio de Cárdenas Pastor and Lewis S. Weeks in the Chicago way, steel structure and closing. Built between 1926-*1929* and 89.3 meters, it was the tallest building of Europe by 2 years.

The Boerentoren is the second tallest building of Antwerp 
The construction of the building was completed in *1931* and was 87.5 meters high back then. Due to restorations it now measures 97 meters










































The day of the inauguration of the Telefonica shop and the i-phone in Spain









The third section of Gran Via(Telefonica building is in the second)









This awful buildint is 142 meters and was finished in 1957, the tallest of Europe till 1967, it's horrible, isn't it? (it's in the end of Gran Via)

On the left

















The 70'-80' towers of the city









The 70'-80' towers and the first section of the new financial district, those four towers, CTBA.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome*


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

Nizke Tatry, second highest mountains in Slovakia















[email protected], Slovakia collection


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics ^^


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

UrbanLife said:


> Trolltunga (Hordaland)
> The troll tounge. This mountain formation sticks out at a height off 350 meters above Ringedalsvatnet lake near Tyssedal/Odda in the Hardanger area.


WOW!!!!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

^^
I took this picture as my new wallpaper! :cheers:
It's so cool!!!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I thought the Royal liver building was the first skyscraper in Europe (or constructed from what is used to build skyscrapers anyway). The building with the birds on top


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*I LOVE THESE CITIES*
Piazza Colonna-ROME








Place Vendome-PARIS








From San Pietro Cupole-ROME








From Eiffel Tower-PARIS








Rome Pantheon








Paris Pantheon


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

TIRANA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grevena, Greece*








*google-search*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ardennes, Belgium


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Guess the city...









Flickr, Guiseppe Finochiarro









Flickr, Heart of Darkness !









Flickr, cocoi m









Flickr, graphistolage.com


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
WOW...


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

Papenburg, Germany:


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Grevena, Greece*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greek cities today are disguisting!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Great comment, gjergjkastrioti...really great! hno:


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

@gjergjkastrioti

And your comment is just fu..ing stupid!!!


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Great comment, gjergjkastrioti...really great! hno:


With all due respect,that picture makes greek cites look disgusting,but then again,you can't generalise a whole bunch of cities by using one picture.

Manchester,Uk's Chinatown.









Ashton Park(Near bristol,i think)








Queens square Bristol.








A village near Bristol.









EDIT-And this one of birmingham.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

xanterra said:


> @gjergjkastrioti
> 
> And your comment is just fu..ing stupid!!!


ok excuse me for my comments my friends, but i really dont support the photos chosen by christos-greece,as i am mediterranean i explode sincerely my anger toward nowaday ugliness of greek cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

gjergjkastrioti said:


> ok excuse me for my comments my friends, but i really dont support the photos chosen by christos-greece,as i am mediterranean i explode sincerely my anger toward nowaday ugliness of greek cities.


hno:


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

jayo said:


> And this one of birmingham.
> http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc273/jayo_011/6606545.jpg


 Amazing photo and city!


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Civil Justice Centre-Manchester.








Credit to http://flickr.com/photos/darren_caf/


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

POLAND


Ogrodzieniec Castle XIVc



















Książ









































Collegiate church in Tum 
Romanesque church of granite built during the years 1140–1161 in Tum in central Poland


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Ostia Antica (Rome)*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Hampton Court Palace UK

One of the grand palaces of Henry VIII

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hampton_Court


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Birmingham skyline,Uk.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Tirana from Dajti Mountain


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

gjergjkastrioti said:


> *I LOVE THESE CITIES*
> Piazza Colonna-ROME
> 
> 
> ...


I never realize before this strange similarity between these two main cities.:applause:


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Rača medieval Monastery in Metohija, southern Serbia*










*Patriarchate of Peć (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*



















*Orthodox Church of the Virgin Hodegetria, Patriarchate of Peć*


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

Some landscapes of Serbia:

Rugovo in southern Serbia










Šar mountain, southern Serbia



















A lake on Šar mountain










Mount LJUBOTEN (2499 m) (border peak towards Macedonia)










Đeravica Lake (Metohija)










Šumadija & Pomoravlje, central Serbia



















Vojvodina, northern Serbia










PS: izvinjavam se ako sam prekršio nečija autorska prava


----------



## KIS (Dec 16, 2008)

Great photos u guys! Absolutely amazing, love the landscapes!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaimaktsalan ski center - Pella, Macedonia*








*photobucket*


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Jelgava palace, Jelgava, Latvia


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Lake Dospat in the Rhodopi Mountain, *Bulgaria*


----------



## Reichsmarschal (Jan 5, 2009)

Serbian Academy of Sciences and Arts


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

It's strongly winter so a few pictures of the wonderful island of Mykonos, Greece :









FLickr, marcelgermain









Flickr, wallig









Flickr, moonjazz


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Isole Tremiti (Italy)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics ExtraMuros :cheers: ^^


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Burano (Italy)*
(More pictures here)


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics ExtraMuros :cheers: ^^


Thank you. Very nice place too.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Lancaster (England) UK


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Krakow, Poland - hot wine in frigit weather


----------



## Shatan (Jan 12, 2009)

*POLAND , Warsaw *


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Ive always loved that last view of Warsaw, its not pretty or particulary a great shot of the skyline, but it does have gravitas.


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Jaroslaw, Poland











and nearby Krasicki family estate - Krasiczyn


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Salisbury (England) UK




























City gate


----------



## Shatan (Jan 12, 2009)

*KRAKOW , POLAND*


























PEOPLE IN KRAKOW :


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Bergamo (Italy)*


----------



## obimichael (Jan 30, 2009)

*Funchal, Madeira, Portugal*










Regards from Austria
Michael


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Cagliari (Italy)*


----------



## obimichael (Jan 30, 2009)

*Montjuic, Barcelona, Spain*



















Regards from Austria
Michael


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*MELILLA*-state of *SPAIN*

Along with french guyana, the antilles, polinesia, etc....there are two european cities in Africa, Ceuta and Melilla.
Melilla with about 67.000 inhabitants is cosidered one of the most important points of modernist architecture (with Barcelona, Brussels and Paris), so most part of the buildings of the spanish city are made in that style (Gaudi school) and the rest in renacentist style (XV century), neoclassic(XVIII) etc...
The frontier between those cities (Ceuta and Melilla) and Morocco have the strongest economical and cultural difference in all over the world, being great economical centers of the area around them. So here's is Melilla, an european city out of Europe!

The frontier between Spain and Morocco ( EU-Morocco) where each day dozens of african people try to enter Europe






















































[imghttp://farm4.static.flickr.com/3142/2673483733_152106fd8d_b.jpg[/img]



































































































































































Pics by trainspotting - www.flickr.com


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I must say I like this shot very much! 


taboe said:


> 5 X Antwerp architecture (by Jorg Dickman):


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

ExtraMuros said:


> I want to introduce you an unknown french city : Grenoble. Called the "french capital of Alps", the city is situated in Isère département (see map). Despited being surrounding by moutains (Vercors, Chartreuse and Belledonne range), the altitude of Grenoble is only 214 meters above sea level. The population of the city is about 158,000 inhabitants, 560,000 for the metropolitan area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG... :eek2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ Awesome pics indeed :master:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Olympios said:


> Kastoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
i like this, it's awesome kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

ExtraMuros said:


> And my favourite one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too! Amazing! :applause:


----------



## cubanito92 (Dec 28, 2008)

*SEVILLE SPAIN*

SEVILLE:
THE MOST FAMOUS MONUMENTS AND VIEWS OF SEVILLE:








THE SPAIN SQUARE:








THE BEGINING OF THE ANDALUSIAN AVENUE:








MODERN RIVER SIDE:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Matera (Italy)*

UNESCO world heritage site
Set of the film "The Passion" by Mel Gibson


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Some pics and panoramas of Athens from the members *ovem, arxitektonas and the daydreamer* posted in the Hellenic Agora.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

All the pictures are great, how Europe, different and similar at once. 

Memories that Isola is a very single.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello Sforzesco (Milan)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city, Greece*







*flickr*


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Athens, amazing as always. Love it.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*San Gimignano (Italy)*


----------



## glorious322 (Feb 24, 2009)

wonderful pics and places........


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Germany*: Someone dancing around the fire like Rumpelstilzchen in the pampas 








fotocommunity.de


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

More German chimneys (AP Photo/Frank Augstein)



(Steelworks in The Ruhr district)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome! We just love our nature :yes:


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

My God! Athens is very ugly


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Barcelona:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*ITÁLICA. (Sevilla).*


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Iptucci said:


>


I thinh it's better like that...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
WOW!!!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Roma skyline*

*from Gianicolo Hill*










*from Pincian Hill (Pincio)*










*from Vittoriano Terrace (Piazza Venezia)*











*Urbino skyline*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seascape - Kalymnos island, Dodecanese - Greece*








*flickr*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Cádiz the oldest living city in the West.*

The city of Cadiz in Spain is known as *La Tacita de Plata.*(The silver cup).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Joka said:


>


Wow I love this shot ! It's fascinating.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^
No smoking!. :lol:


----------



## Reichsmarschal (Jan 5, 2009)

Serbian Academy of Sciences and Arts, Belgrade


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Almería.*









*Permanent headquarters of the exposures of the Andalusian Center of Photography.*









*In this place the events occurred that inspired the play "Blood Wedding" by Federico García Lorca.*_El Cortijo del Fraile._









*Desert of Almería.*


----------



## arsmoriendi (Jan 15, 2009)

My hometown, Arad, Romania

City Hall


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Fiesta. Spain.*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Aosta (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome (Italy)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Spanish countryside of northern Spain








thanks to Viva Bulgaria


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Iptucci, pictures of "party" I don't like anything. That is something of spanish stereotypes, which some are already tired to see what we are not. I hate the "party", like most Europeans. 

By the way: in general, put the photos are very nice, but don't know who put more of Andalucia? Spain is more than Andalucia. 

Greetings


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Plaza de Toros de Valencia.*

VALENCIA. SPAIN. 
FILL UP TO THE FLAG.!.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Varese (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome the eternal city*
_Miscellaneous of ages_


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm spanish and I hate the bullfights! (The most young people in Spain hate it, It's terrible!)


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

roma has no highrise building but yet its more beautiful... lets preserve this city...



Pincio said:


> *Roma skyline*
> 
> *from Gianicolo Hill*
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*"Tuttomondo" by Keith Haring - Pisa, Italy*


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

Iptucci said:


>


This is insane in terms of beauty kay:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^

_About tastes there is nothing in writing, where in addition wears the poster: beauty._


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial photos of Thessaloniki, Greece:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5040.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5039.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5034.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5035.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5032.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo5/5940.jpg









http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/571.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome*

*The Roman Pyramid*










*The Palatine Hill seen from Circo Massimo*










*A cat inside the Colosseum*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*The Colosseum (Rome)*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

ANDALUSIA. Spain.









Energía eólica. Vejer de la Frontera. Cádiz.










Planta fotovoltáica. Córdoba.










Energía solar por torre.










Central solar. Almería.










Plataforma solar. Almería.










Estepona. Málaga.










Energía solar. La Rinconada. Sevilla.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos of Rome ^^^^


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

B E L G R A D E


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*MUSEION (Bolzano, Italy)*










*TERME DI MERANO (Merano, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photos of Rome ^^^^


thank you


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

*The Netherlands*

Typical landscape: a "polder". 










The pyramide-shaped farmhouses as seen in the West-Frisian region, named "stolp":










An old village, Kolhorn. The canals used to be the main "roads", the streets are rather narrow and they cross gardens and steep bridges.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pincio said:


> thank you


Weclome Pincio


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This photothread is really special. Right after the German my favourite one in this section right now


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Green Gold. *Andalusia*. Spain.


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, it's Paris again but *what a shot *!!









Flickr, NicolasGaire


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

And let's continue with big french cities panos :

Lyon








Flickr, PerfectShoot

Marseille








Fickr, Rico' Touch

Bordeaux








Flickr, blafond


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

these places is just awesome...


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*TUSCANY*, Italy


*Val d'Orcia*






































*Chianti*






































*Siena*


----------



## hellolazyness (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Achingly beautiful. Just...*cries with joy* :applause:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^im really really speechless :applause:
the pics are really really fantastic !
as in totally woooowwww


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Some amazing pics. I miss Europe more and more.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice places


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Toscana... What could beat that?
Amalfi, maybe...Boka Bay Montenegro...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tuscany is an awesome place, one of the most beautiful in Italy :cheers:


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Goyazny said:


> Toscana... What could beat that?
> *Amalfi*, maybe...Boka Bay Montenegro...


Beautiful, but very different 

*AMALFI COAST*, Italy


*Positano*











*Sorrento*




















*Capri*





























*Ischia*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Djavolja Varos is rock formation in the south of Serbia. Djavolja Varos is extremely rare natural phenomena. 



















I have visited different mountain areas around the world, but what I saw here today is something special. And as it always been, every natural phenomena has its own legends.... 

Djavolja Varos has been put under protection of the state in 1959, while in 1995, by the Decision of the Serbian Government, it was declared the natural good of an outstanding importance, giving it the first-category level of protection – NATURAL MONUMENT. Thus, the whole 67 hectares of its territory are protected.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

ROME


----------



## butterfingers22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Manchester, England. All the pics are from Manchester forums.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Amalfi coast town is really awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

i love the pic of ROME


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

That is an odd looking building in the 2nd Manchester photo. What exactly is it used for?? :dunno:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*OCHAGAVIA- ESPAÑA*


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

wawawiwa, verr nice!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Piazza Navona, Rome*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos Pincio


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## butterfingers22 (Oct 12, 2008)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> That is an odd looking building in the 2nd Manchester photo. What exactly is it used for?? :dunno:


It's called beetham tower, it's lower half is hotel, and the top part is apartments.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info. butterfingers22.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*CORTIJOS.* (Country house). *Andalusia.* Spain.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*ROME*


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Just another day in Krakow...










Bentleys and Rolls Royces in Wroclaw


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

What a wonderful photos! Europe is great!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rome*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*L'Aquila*


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*photos of france*















































source : www.survoldefrance.fr

examples of photos from the thread France from the air


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*SPAIN NUCLEAR.*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Pisa*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

MADRID Mountains


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Berchtesgaden, GERMANY*
(Sadly, there are almost no Germany-pics in here...)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geograf/2856870948/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/traedmawr/571077348/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aquabluephoto/261763732/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilyb/2435011504/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1788115467/

And guys, how about crediting your pics...?


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Slovakia, Malá Fatra*

^^ Germany has its own thread, many wonderful pictures are there.

North Slovakia, Mala Fatra mountains (vicinity of city Žilina, or, more precisely, village Terchová)
















Kachle at flickr, Slovakia / Mala Fatra set


----------



## agent 007 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Riga, capital of Latvia*

National Opera









National theatre









Riga castle


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

All very nice.


----------



## Tim_may (Mar 21, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Poznan, Poland (photo by insomniac at flickr (c) )


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Very nice city. Lot of Art Nouveau and Neo (neoclassical or neogothic) architecture. 










Kachle's flickr photostream, Budapest set


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Some Europe pics


----------



## studiowacho (Oct 1, 2008)

*Slovakian High Tatras - Best hiking in Central Europe!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great view of Positano, Amalfi Coast


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville, Spain*










*Great Avenue*










*Cartuja93*










*San Fernando Street*










*Giralda*










*New Square*










*San Telmo Bridge*










*Triana´s Bridge*










*Barqueta´s Bridge*










*Metropolitan Park*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Świdnica - west-south Poland:*





























The Gothic Church of Ss. Stanislav and Vaclav from the 14th century has the highest tower in Silesia, standing 103 meters tall.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

El Gastor. Cádiz.









_Rural Tour._








































_Do not you buy the toy!._Market Street. El Gastor. Cádiz.


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Sighisoara - Romania


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville´s Province, Spain*










*Town Hall of Seville*










*Imperial Pavilion of Seville*










*Maria Luisa´s Park*










*Conference Hall*










*Seville Port*










*A typical cafeteria in Seville*

*Natural landscapes of Seville:*


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

great thread
but *too much pics of Rome*
:bash:hno:
*everybody knows rome, its beatufil city, but this is not only one city in europe*
Who cares (except Pincio) a next hundred pics of Rome?


*Pincio, do you know*--> Europa has a lot briliant cities and place, not only Rome

sorry for my english


POLAND, Castle in Malbork






































Orthodox church in Białystok, Poland










Zamość, Poland


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

POLAND

Białowieża primeval forest- last in europe








http://ecoportal.com.pl/parki/bialowieski_park_narodowy.jpg








http://zurlopu.blox.pl/resource/044.jpg










Słowiński National Park


Moving dunes











http://www.slupsk.pl/!links/_CACHE/r1230119771ea4a80657032a5916e806c067711605d_800x600.jpg









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_uREY1ND-VPU/R...A/5PgOWeDF--Q/Słowiński+Park+Narodowy+(8).JPG









http://www.man.pl/~lowell/wydmy_leba/13.jpg









http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/3632/pustyniauv3.jpg


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

POLAND- Wieliczka- Salt Mine
"One of the world's oldest operating salt mines (the oldest is at Bochnia, Poland, 20 kilometers from Wieliczka), which has been in operation since prehistoric times."









http://www.dentaltravelagency.com/images/images/wieliczka_01.jpg









http://www.kolumb-wielun.pl/szkolne/krajowe/1_dniowe/images/a 057 Wieliczka Hall 0065.jpg









http://www.topbicycle.com/Graphics/p2big.jpg




































































































http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wieliczka_Salt_Mine


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

South Poland-beatiful region!!

Dolina pięciu stawów polskich-Five ponds polish valley




Dolina Chochołowska-Chochołowska Valley



Giewont in Tatra Mountains
On Great Giewont, there is a 15 m steel cross that is the site of many religious pilgrimages. Unfortunately, the area is also notorious for its hazardous nature during thunderstorms, so this should be taken into consideration when traveling to that location.



Kozi Wierch in Tatra Mountains




Siklawa waterfall in Tatra Mountains



Podhale with Tatra Mountains
The Podhale (literally "under Mountain meadows") is Poland's most southern region, sometimes referred to as the "Polish highlands". The Podhale is located in the foothills of the Tatra range of the Carpathian mountains, and is characterized by a rich tradition of folklore that is much romanticized in the Polish patriotic imagination. The name Podhale literally translates as "below the mountain glen" in English,[1] and the region is part of historical province of Lesser Poland.






Church in Dębno (UNESCO list)



Maczuga Herkulesa, Ojców
Maczuga Herkulesa is a tall (30 meters) limestone rock situated in Ojców National Park, north from Kraków in southern Poland. Its Polish name, meaning the Cudgel of Hercules, comes from its original shape.
http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...kulesa-front.jpg&filetimestamp=20090824104958


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wielki Gmach said:


> great thread
> but *too much pics of Rome*
> :bash:hno:
> *everybody knows rome, its beatufil city, but this is not only one city in europe*
> ...


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

Keep it up !
Great pics:banana::banana:


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

P O L A N D

Gdańsk, Danzig






Wrocław, Breslau



Toruń



Sandomierz


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

P O L A N D

Castle in Kwidzyn



Castle in Lidzbark Warminski


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Rudnik* Crkva sv. Đorđa *Serbia!*​


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Castle Czocha P O L A N D


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Castle in Moszna P O L A N D


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful country. very good pictures. kay:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Old Mountain - Stara Planina - Serbia!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*North Agrafa - Pindos mountains, Epirus (Greece)*








from flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

DidacXavier said:


> Too much pics of Poland... LOL


let others add more photos, eg Latvia, Estonia, Sweden, Albania  

were you ever in Poland??


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

DidacXavier said:


> Too much pics of Poland... LOL


pics of Spain is too many (winter's photo)


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Vienna last year 

viewed from my hotel room










A hotel










City hall from Burgtheater










Interior of opera house










Christmas decs










Hofburg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos of Vienna and from Poland


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.kay:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Modcow


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Great one.


*But please don't forget to credit your sources! Thanks.*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Spain Square, Seville*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

erbse said:


> ^ Great one.
> 
> 
> *But please don't forget to credit your sources! Thanks.*


Yes, sure, sorry. I have found it here.


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Emilcin UFO Memorial P O L A N D


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emilcin_abduction


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Albufeira, PORTUGAL*


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

Braşov,Romania


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those red cliffs, rocks in Albufeira area are gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Sovata,Romania*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.kay:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Forest pics are really good! kay:


----------



## memoqro (Jul 29, 2008)

Amazing pictures, There are beautiful places


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Mureş*

New pictures


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Forte S. João Baptista, Berlengas
PORTUGAL*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Terril, Seville (Spain)*


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sokolica, Pieniny P O L A N D
That"s tree have 350 years


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

przełom Białki P O L A N D


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

castle in Ogrodzieniec P O L A N D


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

castle in Będzin P O L A N D


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ojcowski National Park, castle in Pieskowa Skała P O L A N D


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Toruń and Copernicus P O L A N D


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ribe Cathedral, Denmark*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klauzito/3559290274/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Winchester UK


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ The second and last photo are very good.

*Schwerin Castle*, Germany









by: Jan Edelijn (Panoramio)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last castles are indeed great


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Winchester is really impressive.

*Trulli of Alberobello (Italy)*


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mazury P O L A N D


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Giotto's Campanile, Florence, Italy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcosmonelos/4180678785/in/[email protected]


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful pics guys. Europe is amazing.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Mirc said:


> Communist architecture:
> (second largest building in the world, after the Pentagon)


I like!!!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Seville Cathedral and Giralda (Spain)*


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Neptun in Gdańsk P O L A N D


----------



## Bulipo (Jan 11, 2008)

Pieniny Moutain - Poland :


----------



## Bulipo (Jan 11, 2008)

Wronki - small town from Poland
foto by R. Bugaj :








foto by R. Deska :


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bay of Kotor, Montenegro *


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Saint Sava's Orthodox Church in Belgrade, Serbia*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Москва/Moscow*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Catheral in Moscow*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Volga river, Russia*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Uvac river, Serbia*


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

It's a little funny that the thread is being flooded with pictures from Eastern Europe - which isn't really Europe... more of an Asia.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Bridge under construction on the Bay of Cadiz.*_Andalusia_ (Spain)


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

financial centrum of Warsaw P O L A N D


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pieniny Mountains P O L A N D


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

ainttelling said:


> It's a little funny that the thread is being flooded with pictures from Eastern Europe - which isn't really Europe... more of an Asia.


:bash:

Poland and Slovakia are in CENTRAL Europe! Serbia, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Montnegro and Croatia are in SOUTHERN Europe...Only the states of the former Soviet-Union belongs to Eastern *EUROPE* 

Geography is not your subject :lol:

Geographically and culturally, Eastern Europe has nothing to do with Asia, you moron ^^


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

ainttelling said:


> It's a little funny that the thread is being flooded with pictures from Eastern Europe - which isn't really Europe... more of an Asia.


Where are you from??
Europe is not only rich Europe on West buT Europe is all with north, south,west and EAST!!!

:nuts: lack of knowledge!!!!!! hno: :bash: hno: :bash:


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

I find that highly amusing when Eastern Europeans attempt to grab on to more prestigious parts of Europe at every little opportunity.



Ivo Andrić;51324709 said:


> Only the states of the former Soviet-Union belongs to Eastern *EUROPE*


You know, the funny thing is that in Ukraine - they also like to deny being Eastern European (well, not as much as our Balkan friends, but still - you hear that often enough). Clearly, it doesn't get any more "Eastern" than that? Because you don't even want me to start about Russia - by the time you get to Moscow, it already would be a deep Orient. :yes:

No, I agree - geographically, Eastern Europe is in Europe. But is it culturally European? I don't think so.  The first thing you notice about culture of EE when you begin to take a closer look at it - is that it's drenched in Turkic influences. And when you research a biography of a famous Eastern European person, in many cases you'll find that his ancestors were Turks/Mongols/Orks/whatever.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

EDIT: Off-topic!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nantes, Place Royale*, and its fountain symbolizing the fluvial and maritime vocation of the city.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quelquepartsurlaterre/1599164949/


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

ainttelling said:


> It's a little funny that the thread is being flooded with pictures from Eastern Europe - which isn't really Europe... more of an Asia.


Please stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

ainttelling said:


> No, I agree - geographically, Eastern Europe is in Europe. But is it culturally European? I don't think so.  The first thing you notice about culture of EE when you begin to take a closer look at it - is that it's drenched in Turkic influences. And when you research a biography of a famous Eastern European person, in many cases you'll find that his ancestors were Turks/Mongols/Orks/whatever.


Please tell me that you aren't serious. I simply refuse to believe that someone can be so uneducated and ignorant. What the hell does 95% of EE got to do with Turks? Even those parts of Balkans that were under Turkish rule have far more what you call "European" culture than Turkish one. 

Simply shocking..


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Please tell me that you aren't serious. I simply refuse to believe that someone can be so uneducated and ignorant. What the hell does 95% of EE got to do with Turks?


Indeed, who would have thought that one third of the noble families of an EE country that had as little to do with the Turks as Lithuania - were of Tatar ancestry...


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
Ok, so I'm Pole and I'm East European and I'm proud of it. Now, you just go and complain to mod and let us watch the pictures :bash:


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

who cares if we are central or eastern Europeans, it's always Europe, but I don't like also flooding made by one user, for example 7 posts in row by Ivo


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*MADRID (Spain)*


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

*Warsaw (Warszawa)* have not only modern buldings 

Old Town- nice place in big city to go for a walk.

"UNESCO World Heritage Site

Warsaw's Old Town has been placed on the UNESCO's list of World Heritage Sites as "an outstanding example of a near-total reconstruction of a span of history covering the 13th to the 20th century.[3]"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warsaw_Old_Town


Warsaw after the world war II.









*The "phoenix city".*


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

the first photo is ... a shock!

tanks


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

for more shocking photos about destroyed warsaw, check this all sad thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=187906


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Karpacz church Wang P O L A N D


Zakopane from Gubałówka P O L A N D


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Polish Jerusalem Kalwaria Zebrzydowska P O L A N D


7 in Europe size 10 in world size Licheń P O L A N D


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Sierra Mágina.* _Province of Jaén._ *Andalusia.* Spain.




















Spring. Guarroman. Province of Jaén. Andalusia.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Bom Jesus de Braga, Portugal*



























by daniel322


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Serra da Estrela, Portugal*


















by JohnnyMass









by Barragon


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

Wielki Gmach said:


> for more shocking photos about destroyed warsaw, check this all sad thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=187906


Tanks for this post ;-)


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Stavanger - Norway










Picture taken by me


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Akureyri - Iceland










Picture taken by me


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Uppsala - Sweden










Picture taken by me


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

The Sólfar - Reykjavik, Iceland










Picture taken by me


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

St. Peter's church in Görlitz, Saxony, Germany. Görlitz was split up in two after WW2, the German city and the Polish Zgorzelec. The two are divided by the Neiße river, and a bridge has been built recently.



Picture taken by me.


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

The Swiss city of Schaffhausen, close to the Rhine waterfall.



Picture taken by me.


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

An Italian _trattoria_ in the Tuscany countryside? Nope. 
One of those rustic places you can find on the Bavarian Alps, during the springtime? Not really.
Then it must be somewhere in Greece, or Spain. Nah.

It's Au Lapin Agile, right in the middle of Montmartre in Paris. Quite unexpected, uh?



Picture taken by me.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

St Petersburg









>>>


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

..



belfastuniguy said:


> Ben Crom Dam and reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gauthier (Nov 10, 2009)

*WOW! that is a gorgeous town!!!*



Iptucci said:


> *Zuheros.* _Province of Córdoba._ *Andalusia.* Spain.


I love it!


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

*Kraków, Polska*










http://zurlopu.blox.pl/resource/063.jpg









http://www.polskie-pocztowki.com/pocztowki/malopolskie/mp-krakow.JPG

Cathedral in the Wawel Castle









http://www.krakow.travel/upload/object/2009-08/281-1250604219-wawel-katedra-small.jpg









http://www.tbsp.pl/upload/palac.jpg









http://idacdonikad2.blox.pl/resource/Maly_Rynek.jpg









http://www.mmkrakow.pl/rep/newsph/973/3626.3.jpg









http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/2624/img2051mediumnc9.jpg


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cracow (Kraków)*

*Poland*



photos by DocentX









by DocentX










by DocentX

and by Tommy








by Tommy


http://krakow4u.pl


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wielki Gmach said:


> *Cracow (Kraków)*
> 
> *Poland*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Cathedral in the Wawel Castle in Cracow. Regards.*


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

nie mam pojęcia bo to nie moje zdjęcie, jest to raczej jakaś pocztówka, jeśli miałbym strzelać to powiedziałbym lata '50 - '60


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

It's time to rename the thread into "Poland - 10 photos per day" :rofl:
Good pictures


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

alekssa1 said:


> It's time to rename the thread into "Poland - 10 photos per day" :rofl:
> Good pictures


let others add more photos to be equally for example Latvia, Estonia


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> It's time to rename the thread into "Poland - 10 photos per day" :rofl:
> Good pictures


as a matter of fact- "Kraków- 10 photos per day" :nuts:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes fotos. kay:


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, I'll probably stop visiting this thread because of poland


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

If you guys don't like Poland, what about some Deutschland? 


*Dresden*, baroque skyline above Elbe river








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

One of several picturesque old towns in the Moselle region of Germany:


*Bernkastel-Kues*








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some hidden Bernkastel alley:








Source

Lovely greenery above Schwanenstraße (Swan's street) in Bernkastel:








Source

Bernkastel features one of my favourite market squares in all of Europe:








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

They're decorating the famous "Spitzhäuschen" of Bernkastel (tiny edgy cottage) like a gingerbread house for Christmas 









Source


Castle ruin Landshut and vineyards above the old town of Bernkastel








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Enough stereotype fairy tale Germany, ja.


The real deal:

*New Year's Eve in Berlin!*








Source


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

erbse said:


> If you guys don't like Poland, what about some Deutschland?


No, we like pics from Poland. But in limited measures due to this thread name 


erbse said:


> Bernkastel features one of my favourite market squares in all of Europe:


:cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Oxford


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cirencester


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Just outside Cirencester


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

_Calle San Jerónimo._ City of Granada. Andalusia. *Spain.*










Centro Menoria de Andalucía. Exposición fotográfica. City of Granada.

















Aeropuerto de Málaga City.









Historiae Granatensis.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Castle of the winds, Wales UK


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

erbse said:


> Enough stereotype fairy tale Germany, ja.
> 
> 
> The real deal:
> ...


fantastic !!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the view of Oxford and amazing the New Year's Eve in Berlin. Regards.*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tournette Mountain and Talloires bay*, Savoie, France


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ely cathedral (England)*


----------



## hayden1 (Mar 3, 2010)

*La Defense Paris*


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

*Barcelona*: Nit de Sant Joan !

The Midsummer Eve, also popularly known as the Night of Fire and the Night Witches, Ros or night is a celebration that takes place throughout Catalonia and beyond, during the night between 23 and 24 June, one of the shortest of the year due to the proximity of the summer solstice.

It is not clear the origin of this celebration. Some people see any previous pagan origin in Christianity. A kind of reviviscència of the festivities for the summer solstice. But there you see a mocking origin and happy in the fact that the night is far more to Christmas and therefore should be loved and cursed by the devil.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Santo Tirso, Portugal*


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

charpentier said:


> *Tournette Mountain and Talloires bay*, Savoie, France


very cool !


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Temple of the four winds Yorkshire UK


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love Tournette Mountain and Talloires Bay, good pic. Regards.*


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

gjergjkastrioti said:


> San-Marino


Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ That is an awesome photo indeed. :yes:


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Romania*

a picture of Romania


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Zagreb, Croatia,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Toulon, Var departement (France)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4431789564/


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Belgrade


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## Mihai90 (May 15, 2009)

*Prahova,Romania*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Las Dunas, Playa de Valdevaqueros, Punta Paloma, Tarifa, Cádiz. *Andalusia.* _Spain._


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Villasimius - Porto Giunco beach (Sardinia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alberto79/1438159275/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/turistia/4435005931/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/turistia/4435014985/


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

*Berlin* at night









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminwiessner/4384610003


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

.-.-


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Bardenas Reales, Navarre, Spain


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> _Fuente de Santa María. Úbeda. Jaén._


It's in Baeza, not in Úbeda :wink2:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful pictures of Granada, specially the first. Regards.*


----------



## sativa (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice places...
Just got on board and somehow i can't post any picture but as soon as i would be able to do it i will participate to this thread
Nice job ppl...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

---


----------



## Zao821 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Poland , Warsaw skyscrapers :
*




























In the future :


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love Warsaw's future skyline! :cheers:


----------



## Anton Dmitriev (Jan 9, 2010)

Some fotos of Minsk(capital of Belarus):cheers:









^^Police:banana:









^^BSEU









^^Hotel "Belarus"









^^Book stall













































^^Cafe




































^^Minsk gates













































^^Library

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Ljubljana,


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Portsmouth UK


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

Tel Aviv is no in EUROPE but the jews are :lol:


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

*Frankfurt am Main*









(pic from Wikipedia)



Zeil shopping street









(pic from Wikipedia)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2006)

Churches of Florence, Italy

Santa Maria Novella



Basilica of Santa Croce



Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore (Florence Cathedral)





pics taken summer 2008 by me


----------



## marshol (Aug 10, 2007)

Lots of great photos here from beautiful countries!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Orvieto Cathedral (Italy)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fsimages/3438270972/


----------



## podline (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ OMG. That's a bit too much by half.


----------



## totolotek (Jul 29, 2010)

> In Ukraine, killing the dogs before the Euro 2012
> 
> The organization of EURO 2012 became the pretext for the authorities of Ukraine to the mass extermination of stray animals living on the streets. streets. For this purpose, inter alia, purchased Lisicziansk Mobile crematorium, by which, in theory utilizes the killed animals, in practice throwing a vivid, sometimes only stunned or anaesthetized by pharmacological means.
> 
> ...


*Hi! I know this is not an appropriate thread to put such an information, but I just want to inform people around the whole world what terrible and cruel things are happening( with an approval of ukraine's government!!!) in a country that is going to organize EURO 2012!!! I realize that I expose myself to get a ban, but my intention is only to do sth to stop this barbarous procedure in Ukraine.... 
Here you'll find movies and other informations regarding the article:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...66744&page=249 *


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

totolotek said:


> *Hi! I know this is not an appropriate thread to put such an information, but I just want to inform people around the whole world what terrible and cruel things are happening( with an approval of ukraine's government!!!) in a country that is going to organize EURO 2012!!! I realize that I expose myself to get a ban, but my intention is only to do sth to stop this barbarous procedure in Ukraine....
> Here you'll find movies and other informations regarding the article:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...66744&page=249 *


It's unacceptable! 

We demand the cessation of such practices!
hno: :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SAN ILDEFONSO, SEGOVIA, SPAIN*

*SAN ILDEFONSO OR LA GRANJA
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchm 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Galleria degli Uffizi (Firenze)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Palazzo Vecchio (Florence)*


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

totoltek, don't you have some better place to post this information? Please, remove this.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Željeznica.








Bjelašnica.








Kukavičje lake.









Kozara Monument.









Kotlanica lake.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID, SPAIN*

*MADRID METRO, BANCO DE ESPAÑA STATION, EXIT A & B
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/publikaccion









http://www.flickr.com/photos/publikaccion


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

*Warszawa, Polska*









http://bank.fabrykaobrazu.com/data/thumbnails/632/Warszawa-palma_060424_2_BK.jpg









http://fotoforum.gazeta.pl/photo/3/la/zd/mg4y/ZM8ZvE33apA7Zd7JgX.jpg









http://warszawa78.blox.pl/resource/busp.jpg









http://warszawa78.blox.pl/resource/marszalkowska7.jpg









http://warszawa78.blox.pl/resource/warszawa_centrum2.jpg


















http://www.sprawnymarketing.pl/wp-c...2/images/seo/Wiezowiec-Rondo-One-Warszawa.jpg









http://s.v3.tvp.pl/images/b/a/c/uid...1251297074569_width_800_play_0_pos_3_gs_0.jpg


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Peleş castle,Romania









Râşnov


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Village Restelica*

Village Restelica is the most southern Part of Serbia near (fyro) Macedonian & Albanian Border. Here lives many Goranci.



















*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO World Heritage)*

This Monastery built 1328 by Serbian King Stefan Uroš Dečanski near City Dečani in Metohija Region.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Zaovine lake in Tara mountains (National Park)*
_Serbia!_


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Manasija Monastery - Eastern Serbia *


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*SARDINIA*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

York UK


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

ROMANIA


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

:drool:!!!! Europa is the best continent!


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Canionul''ŞAPTE SCĂRI''-Romania


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

*Romania*

Danube


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Brussels


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

DANUBE DELTA


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheia,Romania


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

*POLAND, Białystok*










http://gisbialystok.pl/nocny bialystok/slides/Palac Branickich noca.JPG









http://www.flog.pl/media/foto/604963_palac-branickich.jpg










http://www.museo.pl/images/stories/muzea/m_pal_bialystok_branickich_p1.jpg










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3317/3333380833_ff743dd8df.jpg









http://s1.e-grajewo.pl/fotoreportaze/1271533463_249.JPG


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Brussels









Made by Thermo


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Romanian architecture; Brancovenesc Style


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

România


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

ROMANIA,BICAZ


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

The awesome diversity of Europe!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

More Romanian architecture; Moldoveneasca


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paris , France*


----------



## moshu' (Dec 13, 2008)

:smug:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## moshu' (Dec 13, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> nice pics


yap . as told *Parisian Girl * _awesome diversity_


----------



## cjogo (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.redshift.com/~cjogo/Fine%20Art/slides/103.html


----------



## cjogo (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

More Romanian architecture. Maramuresenasca; This is traditional wooden architecture from the northwestern province of Maramures. 

Some old peasant homes.




















Newer ones in updated traditional style.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Wooden churches from Maramures. Most of these are newer but some of the oldest still standing are from the 15th and 16th century.

The Barsana monastery. 





































Botiza Monastery 









Sapanta Monastery 









One more.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Valence, Spain*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4275155602/in/photostream/


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

^^WOW


----------



## mlaud (Oct 4, 2010)

Those Romanian churches are fantastic, thanks!


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Romanian architecture*

The Romanian churches are truly beautiful, thank you ! I wish one day I could go there, seat in a church, and listen beautiful chants...


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Royal monastery of Brou, Bourg-en-Bresse, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*A woman's statue inside the monastery of Brou, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Calanque En Vau, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cathedral of Rouen, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Concert House of Rouen, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Millau Bridge, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Museum of modern art, Strasbourg, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Mont Saint Michel, France*

The Mont Saint Michel is an abbaye built on a rock in the middle of a bay, in Normandy, France. At low tide, one can walk on the sand, at high tide, the Mont is surrounded by the sea and cut from the continent. It is still a place of pilgrimage, monks and nuns still live there, and masses are still celebrated in the church at the top of the mount.


People training their horses on the bay


Pilgrims, seen from above


The top of the abbaye: St Michel


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Dauphiné region, France*

Mont Aiguille

Views from the village of Chichilianne


The Meije summit, 3983m.


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Dauphiné region, France*

Simple landscapes of this part of France, a few km at the east of the city of Lyon


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*City of Grignan, France*


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

MarieLiesse said:


> The Romanian churches are truly beautiful, thank you ! I wish one day I could go there, seat in a church, and listen beautiful chants...


Thank you, I hope you do someday. Romania needs more open minded tourists who can cherish it's treasures and see past its problems. It would also help the people who are far too pessimistic discover a little optimism in their lives and that would change some of their problems into solutions.


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

wonderful pics!
thankyuo at alls"


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Monastery of the Chartreuse, Dauphiné region, France*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lyon, France*

The opera of Lyon


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lyon, France*

Place des Terreaux


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lyon, France*

Tramway



St Exupery train station


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lyon, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Lyon, France*


----------



## on.air (Oct 14, 2010)

Bucharest,Romania


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

edit..


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Vlora-Albania*


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Rock n Rolla said:


> Let me tell you something..when the Greeks had squares,homes,forums and stadiums your people *was monkeys in treehouses9*!


first of all the least an admin can do is give you a warning if not baning you .. for calling others ancestors monkeys ... 

in the same logic i could say that your father is a monkey too .. but i wont !

P.S people that look at the past .. have lost the present !


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That shot of *Vlora-Albania* is just fantastic! What an amazing view! :happy:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> That shot of *Vlora-Albania* is just fantastic! What an amazing view! :happy:


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bredlo/293386392/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Orangery Palace*, Potsdam, Germany









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/648039435/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*The Appennines Chain from Ripatransone*, Marche, Italy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/globetrotter1937/85219019/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that sparkling globe in post #1150.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Kulla,

could you please put down 'photo taken by me' or anything like that when you post a picture that you took yourself? 

Credit pictures people. Name the photographer or provide a direct link to the picture. Thanks


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> Kulla,
> 
> could you please put down 'photo taken by me' or anything like that when you post a picture that you took yourself?
> 
> Credit pictures people. Name the photographer or provide a direct link to the picture. Thanks


Hi yes ofcourse i can do that the last two pics of Tirana and Prishtina were not taken by me they were posted by some other members here although they didnt credit the pictures so i couldnt credit them either not knowing who toke them but i will pay attention to that in the future and will make sure all pics posted by me are credited :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Kulla said:


> Hi yes ofcourse i can do that the last two pics of Tirana and Prishtina were not taken by me they were posted by some other members here although they didnt credit the pictures so i couldnt credit them either not knowing who toke them but i will pay attention to that in the future and will make sure all pics posted by me are credited :cheers:


Great! thanks, much appreciated



Mike____ said:


> picture taken by someone.


This is not the time to be funny


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

why the hell do you always remove it ? :s


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Because there's no credit. Why are you acting like a mentally retarded person?


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry I'm born this way. dont start to insult me that says enough

for credit ?a link to that website is enough ?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes it is not that hard. Just copy the link in your browser and put it right below the photo you posted. And I didn't mean to insult you


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok you just could have say something like "please nextime place the link under ur picture"  that would be nicer


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nah. You know what's wrong with the being 'nice' thing? We've tried that before and guess what. People still don't credit photo's. I'm gonna make everyone fully aware of the fact that they need to credit photos. If they don't get the message I will start banning people. I mean for god sakes, it's not that hard! SSC can get sued for this big time!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ardennes, Belgium


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ieper (Ypers), Belgium


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

Lovely pics, Belgium is a wonderful country.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The *Metéora*, Greece









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggie3000/4950605417/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannkeran/5004599420/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5016868964/in/photostream/


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

:master: The Metéora, Greece looks so stunning, amazing scenery


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Ieper - Belgium








By, lux69aeterna

Liege Trainstation - Belgium








by beckersbert









by GlueckAufPhoto









by GlueckAufPhoto


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Ghent - Belgium








by OnayGencturk

Ghent








by deylac

Antwerp, Belgium








by ZeCritique

Antwerp








by codeboy

Antwerp








by Encephalartos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

noncredit photos deleted!


----------



## doorstepflowers (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow some of the pictures you've posted are spectacular


http://www.sendfreshflowersindia.com
http://www.sendflowerspunjab.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



magnificent photos.....


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

One photo from Slovenian Bed:


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

My home, Gibraltar


Gibraltar by GibJoe1973, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

London


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Eiffel Tower


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm Sweden 










Taken by Tony Dahlgren


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Quanto è bella la nostra Europa


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Amazing pictures!!!

Here are two of Frankfurt:

Day:

source

Night:

source


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Almelo - the Netherlands*


Huize Almelo by l-vandervegt, on Flickr



Gravenallee Almelo by l-vandervegt, on Flickr



Gravenallee Almelo by l-vandervegt, on Flickr



Gravenallee Almelo by l-vandervegt, on Flickr



Gravenallee Almelo by l-vandervegt, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Donauquelle. Donaueschingen, Germany. Danube spring.

di Reisen aus Leidenschaft, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Turin: castle Valentino, on river Po.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/almartino/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Romania,again..


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Peleş Castle,Prahova


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

AMAZING !


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Serbo-Byzantine style in Bosnia and Herzegovina :





Serbian Orthodox monastery in Trebinje - Bosnia and Herzegovina
 link


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

* Bosnia and Herzegovina*

This is one of my favourite places in Bosnia:





etno village Stanisic
 link


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

INCREDIBLY BEAUTIFUL, EUROPE IS JUST AWESOME :bow:


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Baroque style in Bosnia:





Serbian Orthodox Cathedral in downtown Sarajevo

link


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Perucica is the largest rainforest in Europe. It is located within the Sutjeska National Park in eastern Bosnia.

One of the main attractions of Perucica is 80 metres high waterfall Skakavac.



link


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Raxalpe
*
It is possible to see this part of the Alps from Western Slovakia and also our capital.



















by Tomáš Šereda


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Bucharest,Romania


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cathedral of Saint Sava, Belgrade (Serbia)​*








source: http://www.novosadski.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=27065


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Church of st.Peter and Paul (94m tall) ,Osijek,Croatia



by me


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Aljmaš,village on Danube,Croatia



by me


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

:cheers:Fantastic pictures


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wonderful place, did you take this picture by yourself? Very nice 



ingeni said:


> Bucharest,Romania


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
Isn't that the never finished Caucescu Palace ?


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

vesnica said:


> * Bosnia and Herzegovina*
> 
> This is one of my favourite places in Bosnia:


uke:

Disgusting theme park.


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

whatever... said:


> uke:
> 
> Disgusting theme park.


You are very malicious.

What is so disgusting ? Lake, swans, set of replicas churches of historical and religious significance or whole milieu like fairy-like?


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ We call it Gýč or Kitsch in German.


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

seem said:


> ^^ We call it Gýč or Kitsch in German.


I call it malice.

Medieval architecture built in stone, which is actually a set of replicas of historical and religious significance is not Kitsch.

You should learn meaning of word 'kitsch' when you have a free time.


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

HOUSE OF PEOPLE,Bucharest-Romania









http://img860.imageshack.us/i/210581.jpg/


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

TRANSFĂGĂRĂŞAN ROAD,Romania








http://img135.imageshack.us/i/transfagarasan5.jpg/


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*



Jahorina
link


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

ingeni said:


> TRANSFĂGĂRĂŞAN ROAD,Romania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a crazy road, absolutely insane :lol:


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

SIBIU,Romania









http://img688.imageshack.us/i/podulminciunilorsibiuby.jpg/


----------



## durexxx (Dec 8, 2005)

Ghent: Belgium.

Spring in the city by durexxx2006, on Flickr


st niklaaskerk by durexxx2006, on Flickr


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

some pics of the Lightfestival in ghent..









http://www.fodifi.be/FODIFI-Galerij/van Hurck Erik/slides/Gent lichtfestival 11.jpg









http://www.bentblog.be/ben/uploads/images/2011/01/29/3/images/Ben_Bardyn_Lichtfestival Gent_1.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5055/5398688640_21e9d29bd9.jpg









http://www.fodifi.be/FODIFI-Galerij/van Hurck Erik/slides/Gent lichtfestival 13.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I know you took these photos but yet you still need to follow the "link back to flickr" guideline set by flickr. Read my stickies for more detail.


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Dâmbovicioara,Romania








http://img263.imageshack.us/i/1000654f.jpg/


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*



Romanija mountain-Kadino Selo,Pale
by smajke link


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

CREDIT. Next uncredited or wrong credited post won't only be deleted, the poster will also get a 3 day suspension. If you have the time to find photos and post them here then you have time to check out the stickies and follow the rules as well. No BS excuses anymore.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hötorget buildings, seen from Sveavägen, Sweden








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5685963366/in/photostream


----------



## mark12jon (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome pictures. 
You doing very nice work and these pictures show the beauty of Europe.


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-10-02








By cotiso1 at 2010-10-02


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-10-02








By cotiso1 at 2010-10-02


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

I am always proud, glad and thankful for being a European! :cheers:


----------



## Cotiso (Jun 14, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania

http://my.imageshack.us








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24








By cotiso1 at 2010-08-24


----------



## ingeni (Mar 13, 2011)

Mureş,Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

deleted


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2006)

Finally some non-romanian pictures  (all taken by me in summer 2010)

beautiful Paris


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Let me change the diversity too

Gardos Tower, Zemun, Serbia

130_P1020663 by cinx_ro, on Flickr

Belgrade, Serbia

54_DSC_1057 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


89_DSC_1185 by cinx_ro, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Olympiapark, München, Germany


















From up in the tower









pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gyula, Hungary









Szeged, Hungary









Békéscsaba, Hungary









pictures by me


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Esztergom near Hungary-Slovakia border (Danube river):


----------



## GZT (May 17, 2010)

*Ghent *- Belgium


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Amazing lights


----------



## PNBreda (Jun 19, 2011)

Breda - The Netherlands (10th city of the Netherlands near the Belgium border)








1. Big Church of Breda








2. Dutch Train at Breda








3. Orange Canal at Breda


----------



## jeleu (Apr 22, 2010)

*Tiff - Transilvania International Film Festival @ Cluj-Napoca, Romania*





































*Source: tiff.ro*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful pics above and also # 1409....:cheers:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

adamsb said:


> Esztergom near Hungary-Slovakia border (Danube river):


Beautiful city. I hope I will manage to make a small sightseeing during my trip to balkans.


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

view taking his picture is so cool :banana:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibiu,in Eastern Europe,Romania

27849558 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Stockholm Skyline:








My photo.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Suceava,Moldavia

41799823 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Stockholm Skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Prahova said:


> Suceava,Moldavia
> 
> 41799823 by Europeanul, on Flickr



love this....


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Subotica, Serbia









http://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb-media//53/96653-050-B954CCAC.jpg


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Kielce, Poland*

























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1138435


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Iasi city,Romania

51756416 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brugge*




















Pics by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

church in Romania

23215452 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Turda,Transylvania region

50757232 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

kay:kay:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cheile Bicazului,in the Carpathians,Romania

b by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Stockholm skyline 2:









My photo.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Hanseatic City of Lübeck:










































My photos.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Heidelberg:































My photos.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

hypnotoad said:


> kay:kay:


Stunning!


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Maramures,north Romania

fl by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sirmione and Lake Garda, Italy*


22-Sirmione, le Château des Scaliger di gio.dino3, su Flickr


Sirmione - Il Castello Scaligero di mariagraziaschiapparelli, su Flickr


Sirmione Lago di Garda di foto_franz, su Flickr


Sirmione, Grotte di Catullo di trinchetto, su Flickr


Sirmione di SteveClick-Photography, su Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A fountain in Karlaplan boulevard (Stockholm) having a rest in late autumn:

(c) me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Brugge


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

So interesting streets


----------



## Apex101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Joka said:


> Stunning!


truly a spectacular view!


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bran,in Romania

po by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Dracula's castle,in Bran

6171155 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brugge*










Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Yaroslavl, Russia










photo by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Kotor,Crna gora

652 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

651 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Algarve - Portugal*









foto: Pelha


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Monsaraz - Alentejo, Portugal*


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Kotor,again

649 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Sintra - Portugal*

Monserrat Palace








Foto: Pelha


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Mafra National Palace - Portugal*









Foto: pelha


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Vasco da Gama bridge - Lisbon*









Foto: Pelha


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Pena Palace - Sintra, Portugal*









Foto: Pelha


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Two photos taken by me from the capital of my home country Sweden and from it´s southern riviera! 
GOD BLESS THE WONDERFUL EUROPA! :bow:

Stockholm 










Falsterbo


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

All pictures are amazing. The bridge in Portugal is stunning.

Where is Kotor located ?


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

manba said:


> All pictures are amazing. The bridge in Portugal is stunning.
> 
> *Where is Kotor located* ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kotor


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Kotor...Montenegro

636 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

BOKA KOTORSKA

572 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Perast

503 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Ulqin,Crna Gora

taken by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ If you say Crna Gora, than, also say Ulcinj (Albanian: Ulqin).

Ulcinj (Montenegrin: Ulcinj/Улцињ, pronounced [ǔlt͡siɲ]; Albanian: Ulqin or Ulqini; Italian: Dulcigno) is a coastal town and municipality in Montenegro. The town of Ulcinj has a population of 10,828 (2003 census) of which the majority are Albanians. Ulcinj is the centre of Ulcinj Municipality and the centre of the Albanian community in Montenegro.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for interpretation.
Bar,Montenegro

taken by me


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Praia da Rocha - Algarve, Portugal*




























Fotos: lampiao2000 SSC


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Lagos - Ponta da Piedade - Algarve, Portugal *


















Fotos: Andre_Filipe


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

The algarve looks very pretty the water is so limpid i love that


----------



## Valletano (Jun 3, 2010)

Great place!


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bar,Montenegro

taken by me


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Lisbon*

*Nations Park*

















































































http://www.thibaultgodin.be/


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Skadar Lake,Montenegro

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Uzice,Serbia

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Uzice,Serbia


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Beograd


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cluj Napoca,România








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/51923036.jpg/


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Perast

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Risan,Crna Gora

taken by me.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Montenegro house


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

*Mt. Etna, Sicily*





















Photos by me.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Montenegro

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Montenegro


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Râșnov fortress,Romania

brasov by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulcan town,Romania

c.vulcan by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Râșnov

c. rasnov by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Enisala,Romania

en by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Paris - Les Invalides*










by GeRyTo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rome - Piazza della Repubblica*










by SantiAgo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Aranjuez, Spain*










by BoDim from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Prague*










by Donsky from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*St. Alexandre Nevski Cathedral - Sofia*










by BioDim from 4coolpics.com


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

BG_PATRIOT said:


> by GEGE from 4coolpics.com



Wonderful, just wonderful. :applause:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibiu,ROMANIA

sb by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

BG_PATRIOT said:


> by GEGE from 4coolpics.com


Fantastic pic of that stunning Hannoverian castle town hall! :shocked:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibiu,Romania

ro2 by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibiu

ro1 by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*The Long Walk, Windsor Castle, Berkshire, England*


Long Walk by logically_adam, on Flickr

DSC00044 - Windsor Great Park - Long Walk by otzberg, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Long, green, wonderful and stunning! :shocked:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Transfăgărășan-the best road in Europe..

trans by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

road by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Portinho Da Arrábida, Setúbal, Portugal










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferreirafrancisjryahoocom/4850824797/in/set-72157624515904995


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Speyrer Dom










http://www.kunstlinks.de/material/speyer/Dom_NO.jpg


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Clifton Suspension Bridge - Bristol - Somerset, England*


Bristol - The Two Towers of Clifton Suspension Bridge by Yen Baet - www.yenbaet.com, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*The Water balanced Cliff Lift at Saltburn-by-the-Sea, Cleveland Northeast Yorkshire,England*









http://www.picturesofengland.com Submitted by Cass Castagnoli


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*The Minack Theatre, Cornwall, England*


August 24th 2010 - The Minack Theatre by pudontour, on Flickr

Minack Theatre by NB Brian, on Flickr

Minack Theatre by brocaliwood, on Flickr

Minack Theatre by yuejon, on Flickr

Minack Theatre by danimation, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Sighișoara,Romania

ms by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

ms1 by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

msd by UNITB, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Antwerpen









photo by me


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*St. Alexandre Nevski Cathedral - Sofia - Bulgaria*










by elina from 4coolpics.com


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Lausanne*










by Stardust from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Cetățeni village,Romania








By mihai90_photo at 2011-08-20


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*



Romanija
by Slavisa Knezevic

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29647918


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*



Romanija
by Slavisa Knezevic

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29647773


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Edelweiss Lodge & Resort(U.S.) located in Germany with the Bavarian Alps in the background.










Photo taken by me.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

BAIA MARE.Romania








By mihai90_photo at 2011-08-25


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Polperro harbour, Cornwall, England*


Polperro harbour, Cornwall by Melvyn Cobb, on Flickr

Polperro harbour, Cornwall by Melvyn Cobb, on Flickr

Polperro harbour, Cornwall by Melvyn Cobb, on Flickr

Polperro Cornwall by raysalaff103, on Flickr

Polperro Harbour - Cornwall by Ana Espirito Santo, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Lulworth Cove, Dorset, England*


Lulworth Cove by amarsh2009, on Flickr

Lulworth Cove by ollerina, on Flickr

Lulworth Cove by Stackerknacker, on Flickr


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

*South-Limburg The Netherlands*

many of you don't now this side of the Netherlands.










Valkenburg at the morning 









Hotel somewhere on a hill.









Maastricht by night.


----------



## Trsteničanin (Jun 26, 2010)

*CROATIA-Split*:cheers:






















































football :banana:





































by my friend,Ballota



















more about this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVriICt4kpw&feature=related

:banana:






















































From closest mountain:


----------



## Trsteničanin (Jun 26, 2010)

*CROATIA-nature*

PLITVICE LAKES









HVAR ISLAND








HVAR-the finger :lol:









KORNATI ISLANDS(national park,the biggest island archipelago in Mediterranean sea)



















Zlatni Rat beach,island BRAČ


















CROATIA-dolphin friendly country:lovethem:


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Torun, Poland by Rycho19


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Wale Millennium center Cardiff, my pics 


P8269733 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269718 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269724 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269712 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## polskadan (Sep 24, 2006)

Amazing pictures of Split! Visited Split a few years ago and it is an amazing city, one of the most beautiful cities I have ever been to. Would definitely recommend to anyone  And of course the football supporters, torcida, are top class :cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brugge*





























pics by me


----------



## Trsteničanin (Jun 26, 2010)

Adriatic sea
summer=heaven.no wind


winter.....

280km/h

























Split









1 snowy day/4 years hno:

palms&snow:cheers:


































back to reality:banana:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Today's SSC Banner - from Romania - Oradea, German: Großwardein, Hungarian: Nagyvárad*



















source


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

^ Yesterday's banner was very cool 
Musala peak, the highest one in the Balkan peninsula










The Rila Monastery dating back to the 10th century is a UNESCO World Heritage Site (since 1983).










See more in my flickr account


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Portugal

Moínhos da Apúlia by José_Eduardo, on Flickr

Norway

Jan Mayen by Kate McKenna, on Flickr

Italy

Florence Italy HDR by newsphotog2, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

old church in Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sulina channel from Romania, Tulcea county, middle arm of the Danube Delta*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

del


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Snowshill, Gloucestershire, Cotswolds, England*


Red telephone box and St. Barnabas Church, Snowshill, Gloucestershire, Cotswolds by Beautiful England, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Vale of Edale,Peak District, Derbyshire, England*


Vale of Edale and the Great Ridge, from Upper Tor, Kinder Plateau, Peak District, Derbyshire by Beautiful England, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*'The Spirit of Portland' sculpture, Fortuneswell, Portland, Dorset, England*


'The Spirit of Portland' sculpture, Fortuneswell, Portland, Dorset by Beautiful England, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

a castle in town of Costești,Romania


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Images of the Stroud Valleys in Gloucestershire. a magical and characterful area of the southern cotswolds:





















Thrupp, Stroud.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Minchinhampton Common, Stroud.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nailsworth, Stroud.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stroud town centre: market day.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Woolpack at Slad: the village and local pub of author Laurie Lee - 'Cider With Rosie'.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Slad Valley, Stroud, Gloucestershire.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Harvest, Gloucestershire.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Chalford, Stroud.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sergey_A said:


> *Brugge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you put this in the urban photo thread? It belongs there.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Some photos of the island Kos, Greece:































My photos.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

My photos.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cistercian monastery in Cârţa, Sibiu county, Romania; monastery founded in the late of 12th century and early 13th century*


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*A viaduct between forests, in Romania, Hunedoara county*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade - Serbia









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...20Kalemegdan%252C%2520A%2520La%2520France.jpg










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...017%2520-%2520Kalemegdan%252C%2520Gardens.jpg









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...30%2520-%2520Kalemegdan%252C%2520Pobednik.jpg









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...dan%252C%2520Despot%2520Stefans%2520tower.jpg









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...egdan%252C%2520Ru%25C5%25BEica%2520Church.jpg









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...010%2520-%2520Kalemegdan%252C%2520Gardens.jpg









https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...2520Kalemegdan%252C%2520Zindan%2520Kapija.jpg









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...520Stari%2520Dvor%252C%2520Old%2520Palace.jpg









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...520Stari%2520Dvor%252C%2520Old%2520Palace.jpg









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...2520207%2520-%2520Hram%2520Sveti%2520Sava.jpg


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Saturn resort, in Romania, Constanţa county*


















by me


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Fortress Königstein:


source


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Piran*-*Slovenia*_


by- Gasper Loborec


----------



## firstclass (Jan 13, 2008)

taken at west wales, united kingdom last august 29, 2011


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Castle Square (Polish: plac Zamkowy w Warszawie)

Plac Zamkowy w Warszawie by Vincent A., on Flickr


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Bucharest

Downtown Lipscani*


Downtown Lipscani 02 by Saikat Pathak, on Flickr​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Monastery Sretenje - Serbia









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/26426319.jpg

​


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

Tours Cathédral, france.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful selection of photos of Europe.....thanks.


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona:


Sagrada Familia in black & white by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## mondayxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

*Monschau in Germany:*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

^^ Nice photos, but too big!


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Monschau is very beautiful.

Now for something completely different:










Leihoek, The Netherlands.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow a lot of photos also from other countries than Romania on this page. :nuts: ; )

Thx guys, keep posting. 

*Banská Bystrica*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/260340/bebesity

*Orava castle*










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/128736/Oravsky-hrad-at-night

*Kremnica*










by: Milo Fabian
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26791098


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brugge*


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

I will go to Bucharest and Brasov this summer! :cucumber: :cucumber:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

great!! european cities look so old and fascinating ...


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

> great!! european cities look so old and fascinating ...


that´s because they ARE old and fascinating... 

Rothenburg ob der Tauber


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve, Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

FIESA, Algarve, Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Rally de Portugal, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães, European Capital of Culture 2012, Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Xorcist said:


> that´s because they ARE old and fascinating...


GOOD GOOD, EUROPEAN CITIES/TOWNS ARE VERY CUTE :cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing pics of Bucharest ! :yes:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagabria (Zagreb) / Croazia*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagabria (Zagreb) / Croazia*


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Poland*

*Gdańsk:



yubnub said:



...


Gdańsk by barnyz, on Flickr

...

Click to expand...

Kraków:



yubnub said:



...


Krakow St Andrew's by barnyz, on Flickr

...

Click to expand...

Wrocław:



rychlik said:



...









Click to expand...

Poznań:



Pawelski said:



...










...

Click to expand...

Warszawa:*



Netztal said:


> by Adam Ma


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Bavarian, Italian and Croatian towns are just so beautifle. :cheers:

Gdańsk looks also great, it has some dutch feeling though.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*GOES, Netherlands*


















Large picture









Large picture









Large picture









Large picture









Large picture


*History of Goes:*

Goes was founded in the *10th century* on the edge of a river: de Korte Gos (the Short Gos). 
The village grew fast and in the early *12th century* it had a market square and a church devoted to Maria. 
In *1405* Goes received city rights, and in *1417* it was allowed to build walls around the city. 
The prosperity of the city was based upon the cloth industry and the production of salt. 
In the *16th century* Goes declined. Its connection to the sea got bogged down and in *1544* a large fire destroyed a part of the city.
In *1577* the Spanish soldiers who occupied Goes were driven out by Prince Maurits of Nassau. 
The prince built a defence wall around Goes, which is still partly present. 
In the centuries thereafter Goes did not play an important role, except as an agricultural centre. 
In *1868* a railway was constructed through it, but this did not lead to industrialisation. Agriculture remains the most important economic activity.

Although The Netherlands were neutral in the *First World War*, seven bombs hit Goes and Kloetinge, due to an error by a British airplane. 
A house in Magdalenastreet in Goes was destroyed and one person killed. 
Goes did not suffer extensive damage during the *Second World War*, but was under German occupation until *1944*.

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

A vide I recorded while approaching Helsinki with ferry.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vaduz, capital of Liechtenstein


Vaduz (FL) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vaduz (FL) by cinxxx, on Flickr



by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^nice 

View over the Swiss Alps, from Vaduz Castle >>>>>>>>>>


Vaduz (FL) by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Moscow,Russia*








http://d-a-ck9.livejournal.com/
mr. MyXiN


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Russia*
























http://d-a-ck9.livejournal.com/50477.html


----------



## Andy_L (Jul 6, 2009)

*Belarus*: *Minsk*
Trinity suburb


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alte, Portugal


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

VitMos said:


> *Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy_L said:


> *Belarus*: *Minsk*
> Trinity suburb


nice, which country?


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

SO143 said:


> nice, which country?


:nuts:
You do not know to read? :lol:


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^
Country: Belarus
City: Minsk


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## gotin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys, beautiful pictures again. Can you share the model of the photocamera you take pictures with? I lost mine and now I need to buy one.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest dawn by Soós Bertalan









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/576038_372591046117540_220592117984101_1076975_2071969122_n.jpg


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Kraków













































by me


----------



## ELDOK (Feb 2, 2010)

Santorini - Greece


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

The Greek islands are just unbelievable..

Porto, Portugal


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

ELDOK said:


>


this image looks like it was taken in another planet :shocked: inspiring!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

It is.., just magical..


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

*Purmerend*, North Holland, Netherlands


----------



## rayanron (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice pics of your country, It really inspired me. What an awesome construction order.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

SO143 said:


> this image looks like it was taken in another planet :shocked: inspiring!


the shapes are manipulated though... fish eye or birds eye or whatever its called


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

I so want to go to Portugal....


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow portugal is amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cala Feola , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3629/3643148891_97630f8c65_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pescara ,Italy*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos, Portugal


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Pescara looks very nice! :cheers2:


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Russia*
































http://mordolff.livejournal.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Moscow :drool:

--------------------------------


Guimaraes, Portugal ( European Capital of Culture 2012 )


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

*-The Netherlands - Maastricht white the St.Pieterberg *








[/URL]


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zlatibor, Serbia


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Moscow pics are insane. Zlatibor looks similar like Slovenian Alps. Pozdrav.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive images on this thread....kay:


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

*Gulpen - South-Limburg - The Netherlands*


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Russia
Moscow;Москва
http://vimeo.com/34134308
34134308
Saint-Petersburg;Санкт-Петербург
http://vimeo.com/36397732
36397732


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Fagaras Mountains in 01.05.2012,from a village near Sibiu,Romania


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Russia ain't Europa...

Well, who cares. Isaac Cathedral in St Petersburg










http://stephendanko.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Cathedral-of-St-Isaac-of-Dalmatia.jpg


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Odoaker said:


> Russia ain't Europa...
> 
> Well, who cares. Isaac Cathedral in St Petersburg


Russia maybe not but Moscow and St. Petersburg are in Europe


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Lake Balaton, Hungary









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5003/5641807440_648a29e077_b.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portugal


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Valle Dei Templi , Sicily , Italy*










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6075/6122056992_bd07660e4d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*


Venice - A Beautful City in the Frame!  by antonychammond, on Flickr


venezia 4 by nonsodove, on Flickr


venezia 7 by nonsodove, on Flickr


View from Campanile di San Marco by halfdreaming*, on Flickr


Campanile shadow by halfdreaming*, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Zuid-Beveland, Netherlands*




















More info in: English or in local language: Zeêuws


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*St.-Petersburg, Russia*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/i-smelov/view/274995








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tony008/view/293284/?page=7








http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/111067.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible photos from St. Petersburg...:cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

RKC said:


> Budapest dawn by Soós Bertalan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks like an impressionist painting. Beautiful! Both the picture and the subject. :cheers:


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Stuttgart, 21.05.12 - Album









Stuttgart, 21.05.12 - Album









Stuttgart, 21.05.12 - Album


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Wow! Looks like an impressionist painting. Beautiful! Both the picture and the subject. :cheers:


yes I thought the same


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

bizarre composition from
Sopron, Hungary


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Budapest*



















by nasko_ from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Rome*










by SantiAgo from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

I <3 Budapest!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

European Capital of Culture 2012

Guimarães, Portugal


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Morning in Oiz, Basque Country (Spain)*


Niebla en Oiz por panyara, en Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Lednice palace, Czech Republic
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6273718319/
Zámek Lednice by pxls.jpg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pxls/6274244396/
Zámek Lednice by pxls.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra, Portugal


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought this was a prety cool pic,
from the top of Szabadság híd (Liberty bridge), Budapest








https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/560624_328732400538213_1311165866_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Imperia , Italy*


Ineja por Renato.Ioimo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lake Garda , Italy*


Cable car Monte Baldo por Ferdinand1977, en Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest



Bucharest by night by mihairadu.ro, on Flickr
​


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Switzerland










by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice Pics :cheers2:


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Gouveia said:


> Lisbon


For a moment, I thought it was Dresden.


----------



## I`M (Oct 27, 2009)

*Kazan, Russia*









russiafromabove.ru










russiafromabove.ru


«Дворец земледельцев» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## slawik1416 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Gdansk*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Cannes, Carlton Hotel


Cannes, Boulevard de la Croisette par andtor, sur Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

unbelievable pictures of Venice with massive ocean liners towering over the city

http://galeria.index.hu/kulfold/2012/06/18/oceanjarok_tornyosulnak_velence_fole/?utm_source=index&utm_medium=kep&utm_content=2012_06_20&utm_campaign=medialepedo


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow thanks for the pic of venice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agira , Sicily , Italy*


AGIRA (EN) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Padova , Italy*










http://i56.tinypic.com/dexyxw.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics of russia and italy


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania - Bucegi Mountains​













driftersguild.blogspot.ro 1 2 3 4

























































































​


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest, hot right now:









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/306879_422765304433447_727741556_n.jpg


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

I love that architectural variety! ^^


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^Very nice picture, from Budapest


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ thanks guys!

Bardolino, Lago di Garda, Italy








http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6073/6100471859_67109564d8_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6013/5897439218_f799ddcfdc_b.jpg


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

the Kék Szalag race has started on lake Balaton, Hungary








http://www.topfoto.hu/userpics/full/legifotok/topfoto_005245.jpg









http://hvg.hu/document/D_MTI20120705002.JPG


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*KunstHausWien*

The KunstHausWien is a museum in Vienna, designed by the artist Friedensreich Hundertwasser. This museum in the Landstraße district houses the world's only permanent exhibition of Hundertwasser's works, and also hosts regular temporary exhibitions of other artists. The KunstHausWien operates as a private business and does not receive any government aid.[1] In 2009 the KunstHausWien received 174,000 visitors.[2]


Wien/Vienna - KunstHausWien by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wien/Vienna - KunstHausWien by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wien/Vienna - KunstHausWien by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wien/Vienna - KunstHausWien by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wien/Vienna - KunstHausWien by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Die Grüne Zitadelle* by Friedensreich Hundertwasser, Magdeburg, Germany.









Sascha (Panoramio)


----------



## Frisky (Jan 3, 2011)

*Switzerland - Zermatt and mountain*

*Z*ermatt is another famous ski resort in Switzerland. It is near the border with Italy, bordered by high mountains of the Alps with Mt Mattehorn symbol of Switzerland. In this city should not ride motorized vehicles, so there are electric vehicles.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

nice pix guys
:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


View on Vittoriano from the Gianicolo Hill by night - Rome, Italy por luigig75, en Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb, Croatia*



















by me


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Sagrada Familia, Barcelona 2010*









Taken by me.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Etretat


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

_Zandvoort aan Zee - the Netherlands_


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

*St. Mark's Church*










*Lower Town*




























by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks all for the awesome photos....:cheers2:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Linguine said:


> thanks all for the awesome photos....:cheers2:


Thank you for the nice critique. :cheers:


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

*Samoëns - France*


Sixt par Samoens Photos, sur Flickr

*Chambéry - France*


Chambéry palais de justice 2007-10 par la-dent-du-chat, sur Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Naranjo de Bulnes, Picos de Europa, Spain*








By me.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb, Croatia

Train at the railway station*










by me


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Tiaren said:


> *Berchtesgaden, GERMANY*
> (Sadly, there are almost no Germany-pics in here...)
> 
> 
> ...


:eek2:


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Serbia, eastern Serbia, Djerdap, Danube

Author: http://starinanovak.deviantart.com/

Link: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=djerdap#/d33mda8


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Serbia, eastern Serbia, Danube, Golubac Fortress

Author : harsanyijoli http://www.panoramio.com/user/419057


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Serbia, Belgrade

Author: vladygark http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladygark/


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

_Zoutelande_


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome pics guys! :cheers:










By:http://www.flickr.com/photos/zsutti/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta - last European sanctuary​







royeosu2012.ro 1 2 3
























































































































​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Augsburg*, Germany


Augsburg (MG_1451) von E=mcSCOW auf Flickr


Rathausplatz von augschburger auf Flickr


Maximilianstraße, Augsburg von twiga_swala auf Flickr


Augsburg, Herkulesbrunnen Maximilianstrasse von Claus Moser auf Flickr


----------



## mariansb (Jun 29, 2011)

Trascau Mountains-Romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bran Castle​








Bran Castle (German: Törzburg; Hungarian: Törcsvár) founded in 1212 by Teutonic Knights and rebuilt in 1377. The most visited objective in Romania, with 550,000 visitors in 2011 (39% foreigners).


Oana Gorgon


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia / island of Lošinj*










by me


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Slovenia : Most na Soči*_









by- Tomazkenda


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Slovenia : Julian Alps : Vošca*_









by-francimedved


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Căpățâna Mountains - Târnov Ridge​












Claudiu Pleșcan​


























​


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Adriatic Sea / Croatia*



















by me


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Author: Patrick Donovan
Link: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Serbia, Belgrade



















Serbia, Belgrade, Kalemegdan fortress




























Serbia, Novi Sad


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Author: Irene Becker
Source: http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/house-river-serbia/

Serbia, western Serbia, Drina river


----------



## Dziggy (Dec 13, 2005)

Montenegro 

Budva and Becici





































Drobni Pijesak beach



















Sveti Stefan Island and town


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Porto, Portugal*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Sunset over the Bay of Kvarner / Croatia*



















by me


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Opustenooo said:


> Author: Irene Becker
> Source: http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/house-river-serbia/
> 
> Serbia, western Serbia, Drina river


Amazing! :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Europe is an amazing continent!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

That bridge in Porto looks awesome! :cheers:

----------------------------------

The *Burghausen Castle* in Burghausen, Upper Bavaria (Germany) is the longest castle complex in Europe (1,043 m). 


Burghausen June 1 2005 von Rich pick auf Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spain, Rioja region. "Ortigosa"*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Central Eastern Carpathians​
> 
> lifeursus.carnivoremari.ro
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Poland

Sopot


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Krakow, Poland


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Poland

Wrocław

Old Town (pol. Stare Miasto)









Main Railway Station (pol. Wrocław Główny)









Copernicus Airport (pol. Port Lotniczy im. Mikołaja Kopernika)









view from cathedral tower on Ostrów Tumski









view from Zoo towards Centennial Hall (pol. Hala Stulecia)









Ostrów Tumski from Oder River (pol. rzeka Odra)


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lisbon at sunrise










































Photos by Tomeyk
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526270&highlight=lisbon


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Slovenia, Julian Alps, Mangart road*_









by-Picasa, Mojca









by-Picasa, Mojca


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenia, Postojna Cave*









































































MORE PHOTOS


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb, Croatia*



















by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mountain Basarab​









Mountain Basarab is an eminence in Căpățânii Mountains and on river Olt's bank, just before the end of the defile. From its height, the defile can be admired, as well as Căciulata Resort and Cozia Monastery.


A 16th century chapel is found at the base of the mountain which was long time a ruins and restored some years ago.


In video, Mount Basarab is seen from Cozia Massif, across the Olt.


Sorin Meșescu​Click to enlarge
​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, spain. Central Market

MERCADO CENTRAL (VALENCIA) por V.Sangermán, en Flickr


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Kaysersberg, Alsace, France:


Kaysersberg par crËOS, sur Flickr

Calvi, Corsica, France:


Calvi, Corsica par mathomas81, sur Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Greece, Ouranopolis


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful..


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Ida-Virumaa county, Estonia*

*Ida-Virumaa county, Estonia*



















*Sillamäe town, Estonia *. Soviet architecture pearl






















































*Ontika, North-East Estonia*


----------



## panku (Aug 19, 2012)

nice pices posted
i want some more nice pices in darmshala




























cinemaindya


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

panku said:


> nice pices posted
> i want some more nice pices in darmshala


I'm sorry but this thread is for Europe only.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Alicante, spain

tras la lluvia, Explanada de España, Alicante por setrof.alf, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, spain

Benidorm bay por andrewcparnell, en Flickr


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Arolla, Val d'Hérens, Suisse, Août 2012 - Album









Cabane de Bertol, Val d'Hérens, Suisse, Août 2012 - Album









Barrage de la Grande Dixence, Val d'Hérémence, Suisse, Août 2012 - Album


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Alicante, spain

 Alicante por Trastaluzoo, en Flickr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

Great! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Ceahlău National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Orthodox Christian churches in Macedonia's typical style

near Skopje








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1566330.jpg

in Ohrid








http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6176/6170128464_2598eaa249_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3279/2328902544_a87e674220_b.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-V_LpByuLE4Q/UFDctpTweVI/AAAAAAAAKl8/0N5KD3zD5f0/s1600/IMAGE_2D5CEB4A-ACA6-4EFC-9DA7-629DD7248D5E.JPG


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Geneva*


Geneva Cityscape by Akula Matiau, on Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Stockholm, Sweden

Stockholm Sunset Rework di Andreas Edler, su Flickr

Prague,Czech republic

Prague di Moyan_Brenn, su Flickr

Rome, Italy

Roma di Moyan_Brenn, su Flickr

Plovdiv, Bulgaria

 Senza titolo  di Emilofero, su Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Paris, France

Paris di Moyan_Brenn, su Flickr

Santiago de Compostela, Spain (Galicia)

Cathedral – Catedral de Santiago de Compostela, Galicia (Spain), HDR di marcp_dmoz, su Flickr

Lviv, Ucraine

Lviv di Qba from Poland, su Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Dolomiti, Italia*


















photos by me


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest









more mirroring images at night here:
http://www.szeretlekmagyarorszag.hu/budapesti-tukorkepek/


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bardenas Reales, Spain

Bardenas Reales de Navarra. Cabezo de Castildeterra di Abariltur, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Piatra Craiului National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Mont Saint Michelle, France

A fantasy place di Beppe Ranieri, su Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Paris, France

Boulevard circulaire, La Défense, Paris (V2) di Fredorod, su Flickr

London, England

Canary Wharf di Nervous Pete, su Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Corsica, France

Cala Tramontana di *Tamata*, su Flickr

Ksamil, Albania

IMGP3577 di Artur am1974, su Flickr

Khalki, Greece

Khalki || Greece di ♫ﾟnolitawanders ✈, su Flickr

Bashka Voda, Croatia

Jakob & Jurij in Baška Voda, Dalmatia, Croatia di peter++, su Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Viena, Ostria
*

The Splendour of Baroque against the Viennese Skyline by Palaeoman, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Bilbao, Spain










by isy from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Frankfurt, Germany










by rosivas from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Sofia, Bulgaria










by DobromirDimov from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Budapest*


IMG_6302 by kareszzz, on Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Santorini, Greece

Santorini di Gedsman, su Flickr

Bergen, Norway

Ahhhh...Norway! di unripegreenbanana, su Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Prague


Panoramique de Prague by Nicholas J., on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Silvretta Hochalpenstraße - Austria*

Here some pictures of the *Silvretta Hochalpenstraße*.




























All pictures taken by me.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Prague


Skyline by So Ninja, on Flickr


Skyline by So Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

København


Copenfuckinghagen by Mikael Colville-Andersen, on Flickr

disregard the name


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Defile of Mureș at Neagra​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Praha


Skyline by So Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portuguese coastline


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Peñiscola (Castellon costa, SPAIN)

Peñíscola por Shane_R, en Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

München

München ∙ Neuhausen-Nymphenburg by Stefano Banfi, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazare, Portugal


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Helsinki


Helsinki harbor by RAW24X36, on Flickr


----------



## franklin067 (Oct 15, 2012)

gjergjkastrioti said:


> *Berat-ALBANIA*



beautiful city...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely shot from Helsinki....:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ another one


Helsinki Skyline From Cruise Ship by bygeorge, on Flickr


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest








https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/246475_376798155731637_846427046_n.jpg


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

*Warsaw, Poland* [still under construction after World War II...]



adamMa said:


> takie tam





adamMa said:


> ...





kafarek said:


> ...
> 
> 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Prague


Prague skyline from Castle during early morning fog by mbell1975, on Flickr


Prague - Mustek and Wencelas Square - Czech Republic by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Verona, Italia


View Over Verona from the Archaeological Museum by JauntyJane, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Apuseni Nature Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Albrechtsburg in Meißen, Germany:


IMG_4685 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Wetzlar, Germany:


P8190272 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Dilsberg, Germany:


P8120151 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P8120170 von Selt Sam auf Flickr



Neckar valley:


P8120189 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Heidelberg Castle, Germany:


Heidelberg Castle von Man.Bear.Pig auf Flickr




Schloss, Heidelberg von viwehei auf Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Union, thanks for the wallpaper.. :drool:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Petrer (Alicante, Spain)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Rodna National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenia, Izola*

















by- radiocapris


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Vilnius, London, Amsterdam, Paris,Stockholm, Copenhagen, Helsinki, Riga, Heraklion (Crete), Fira (Santorini), Milan, Cinque Terre
44941805


----------



## dydyusa (Jun 22, 2009)

Amazing Europe ! Best continent in the world


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bavaria , Germany*










http://i46.tinypic.com/96ge85.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Berch , Germany*










http://i49.tinypic.com/wck1s1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*










http://i46.tinypic.com/714hvl.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Merano , Italy*


D(u)om(o) por klausbergheimer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


La città dal cielo 12 por Genova città digitale, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


O "Arco do Triunfo" por Cid Monteiro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Messina , Italy*










http://i41.tinypic.com/14udnyg.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Stromboli , Italy*


L'isola di Stromboli (Isole Eolie) da 12.000 metri por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flick


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Filicudi , Italy*


Aeolian Islands - Filicudi por Luigi Strano FDV, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lipari , Sicily*


Belvedere por carmen privitera ♥, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Crozon-Morgat por Ornedra, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Rooftops Genoa por OlBrug, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova, Porto Antico por orsobalù, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Catania , Sicily*


Etna's Eruption May 2008 por Giuseppe Finocchiaro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genova panorama por Magic Zurawski, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Calabria , Italy*


Via Porto, Reggio Calabria, Italy - BlomOBLIQUE por Blom Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*


View on Vittoriano from the Gianicolo Hill by night - Rome, Italy por luigig75, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*


20060918_IMG_0310-2 por Tudor ApMadoc, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ischia , Italy*


IMG_6666 por Appartamenti Spiaggia Maronti, en Flickr

*Ischia , Italy*


IMG_6578 por Appartamenti Spiaggia Maronti, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*


Amalfi Coast por the_real_jmckee, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Calvi , Italy*


Corse - Aout 2012 por simonem151266, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*


A view from Palazzo Sasso Terrazza por Gruv3n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Assisi , Italy*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/289178_358908187518773_1921330284_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Positano , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/614355_355720274504231_1504792672_o.jpg


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Italy.....what an absolute gem.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Båstad, Scania, Sweden:


Yes please (Båstad) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Albalat dels Tarongers* (Valencia, Spain)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Here some nice "photographic" videos from Europe!
Venice, Italy
40977797
http://vimeo.com/40977797
Scandinavia (Sweden, Norway, Finland)
40555466
http://vimeo.com/40555466
Zagreb, Croatia
39847377
http://vimeo.com/39847377


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Videos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

São Martinho do Porto, Portugal


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes 



Marbur66 said:


> Italy.....what an absolute gem.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Messina , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3606/3372430295_50b740f7ac_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Benidorm , Spain*


014 por onredelijk1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Trapani , Italy*










http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/143/8/0/trapani___centro_storico2_by_cyrus83-d50vbkv.jpg


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinemorets, Bulgaria








http://4coolpics.com/album.php?gal=44&ord=&pg=5

Plovdiv, Bulgaria








http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/79/605728.html
Plovdiv, Bulgaria








http://4coolpics.com
Plovdiv, Bulgaria


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Frankfurt am Main night skyline from the Galleria Kaufhof over Hauptwache with Sir Norman Foster's Commerzbank Tower on the left and the Main Tower on the right 

Frankfurt am Main night by barnyz, on Flickr

Frankfurt am Main night with the Sir Norman Foster's Commerzbank tower looming over from Willy-Brandt-Platz

Frankfurt am Main night by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Portugal


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Italian Alps*


Dolomiti Bellunesi por robertoeee, no Flickr


CADINI DI MISURINA por [ I w a n ], no Flickr


Lago del Sorapis - IMG_2173 por SergioBarbieri, no Flickr


Rifugio Lavaredo e Cadini por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr


Fusine lakes por Aljaž Vidmar | ADesign Studio, no Flickr


Panorama Cima dei Preti dal Dosso Nadei por *Sepp da Nert*, no Flickr


Il Campanile por -BiriS-, no Flickr


Wall of Ice por P4dd1no, no Flickr


Monviso por rinogas, no Flickr


Lago della Meja por maxpina, no Flickr


Orme e luce... (Valle dell'Orco, Parco Nazionale del Gran Paradiso, Piemonte) por Sisto Nikon (Francesco Sisti), no Flickr


Lago Toggia, passaggio di consegne stagionale por ventofreddo, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Italian Alps*


tra i ghiacci por azzurrointenso | www.veronicalisacrippa.com, no Flickr


Val di Rhemes (Croux - Les Combes) por a.brunod, no Flickr


Al Lago Blu por antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, no Flickr


aiguille por claudius1954, no Flickr


dolomiti por [email protected], no Flickr


Dolomiti - Val di Fassa - il Sella dal Ciampac por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr


Dolomiti - Torri del Sella por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr


Dolomiti - Fuciade por Luigi Alesi, no Flickr


Rifugio Coca por ivoph, no Flickr


Lago Naturale del Barbellino por Pierpaolo., no Flickr


turquoise por claudius1954, no Flickr


A Spring Day por Davide Arizzi, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

:sly:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Slovenian Alps*


by *Milos Kondic*


by *Union**


by *Lenart Zore*


by *Lenart Zore*


by *Lenart Zore*


by *P4dd1no*


by *aviana2*


by *mel hagai photography*



kozorog said:


> _*Rogla*, pogled na Kamniško-Savinjske Alpe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães, Portugal


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Montanejos (Castellón, Spain)

montanejos por Alicia RoldÃ¡n, en Flickr

Montanejos por Caribú, en Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Ceahlău National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

dolomiti wow


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santorini , Greece*


Blue hour in Thira, Santorini por frans.sellies, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santorini , Greece*


Fira By Night por Ben Heine, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santorini , Greece*


Tradition & Attraction por Souvik_Prometure, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Capri , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/7731117208_5066d3affb_b.jpg










http://www.enricodevita.it/blog/wp-content/gallery/capri/dsc_5785_hdr.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Michelle , Italy*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4013/4284917170_b87dc429c3_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Riale , Italy*


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale e diga del Morasco, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale baite innevate, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 por Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, en Flickr


Riale por luca2142, en Flickr


Monte Olano por luca2142, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Italy*


montagne innevate in corsica por Gian Luca Murru, en Flickr


SS125 korkein kohta por www.sardinia.fi, en Flickr


Montagnes por JeanbaptisteM, en Flickr


Massif de Bavella, Corsica por sara-maria, en Flickr


Corsica, le montagne d'inverno por gillum, en Flickr


Il sentiero della Natura 2 (AO) por Ondablv, en Flickr










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8145603833_744c57a698_b_d.jpg


Vico Equense por jockerino, en Flickr


Cathedral of Vico Equense por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Como Lake , Bellagio , Italy *


Como Lake - Bellagio por _ Night Flier _, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monreale , Sicily*


Duomo di monreale e Palermo sullo sfondo por Mark.net, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cape Espichel, Portugal


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Vrancea Mountains - land of the bears, home of the deers​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenia, Javorje*









by-anbamian


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenian Alps, Veliki Javornik*































































by-Simon


----------



## condoPROXY (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to experience a romantic experience in Paris someday. Call me cheesy but hey, what can I say...


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia (Spain). "Calle Paz" *

Calle de la Paz, Valencia por twiga_swala, en Flickr

Valencia el centro por Marjolein van der Kolk, en Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Godeanu Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve, Portugal


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante (Spain)*

Alicante por beardyp, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Villajoyosa/ la Vila Joiosa / *Alicante, Spain*

Villajoyosa por Carlos SGP, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Alcossebre *(Castellon, Spain)*

Port Alcossebre por Josep LluÃ*s Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Turia river (Gestalgar, Valencia, Spain)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics of portugal


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cozia National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Xixona/ Jijona /Spain* "Xixona desert"

Desierto de Xixona por planeta.bicicleta, en Flickr

Xixona por ggmackem, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*El Campello (Alicante, Spain)*

El Campello (Alicante) por rorosalas, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villajoyosa/ La Vila Joiosa / Spain*

VILLAJOYOSA - VILLAJOYOSA (COSTA BLANCA) por Taylor Wimpey España, en Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Westkapelle - The Netherlands*










The lighthouse, built 1458-1470, 52 m (171 ft) tall, visible from 28 nautical miles (52 km; 32 mi) and standing prominently at the entrance to the village, is the remainder of a church that burned down in the 18th century. In 1818 the light was added to the top.


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Duddingston, Edinburgh, Scotland*


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*GOES, Netherlands*









Taken by me.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

EVORA, Portugal


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Idre* - a locality and winter resort situated in Älvdalen Municipality, Dalarna County, Sweden with 794 inhabitants in 2010. It was also a historical parish and former municipality.
The two parishes Särna and Idre were originally part of Norway but were occupied by Swedish farmers in 1644. The 1645 Treaty of Brömsebro was ambiguous regarding the status of the parishes, but when the exact path of the border was to be decided in 1751 Norway accepted a border west of Idre and Särna.
In 1971 the three municipalities Särna, Idre (which itself had been split off from Särna in 1916) and Älvdalen were amalgamated to form the present municipality.

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Idre by Joakim Oscarsson, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Idre sunset by Naemi Rosander, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








View over "Västbacken". by [email protected]äll, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Idre 2012 by StureP


Idre Fjäll Mountainsun by KasperLaurits, on Flickr


Städtjan Mountain, near Idre Sweden by arrrrt.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Städjan by Görgen, on Flickr


Idre fjällen 2011 by Scotten (PeA), on Flickr


Idre fjällen 2011 by Scotten (PeA), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest by me​
> 
> 
> 
> Shot today


..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes, Portugal

2012 European Capital of Culture


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Vaser Valley Mocănița​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bad Bentheim (2012)*


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Calton Hill*

Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## Andy_L (Jul 6, 2009)

*Minsk, Belarus*

(Pictures are clickable)

Trinity mountain,
Opera House:



view from the Opera House:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Buila Vânturarița National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















PRIMEVAL said:


> Olt River seen from Căpățănii Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:





PRIMEVAL said:


> Covasna / Kovászna County​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























PRIMEVAL said:


> Storm in Postăvaru Massif​


----------



## Andy_L (Jul 6, 2009)

*Minsk, Belarus*

del


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Budapest misc


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Schloss Fernstein - Austria*









Picture taken by me.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça, Portugal


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Anina - Oravița railway, Anina Mountains, Banat​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venice , Italy*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8263286059/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isola Rossa , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51346866.jpg


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









By me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante, Portugal


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bridges over River Nera​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Vidra Resort​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain. Cathedral.*

Valencia: La Plaza de la Virgen por Andy In Spain, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525978_507270529313729_2055085350_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Isola Rossa , Italy *










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51346866.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bressanone , Italy*


Brixen - Bressanone por joe00064, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aosta , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/67784_10151325588857249_1895011949_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great shots! :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Exploring Romanian wilderness


..


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Autumn on the streets of Zagreb ...*










by me


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cullera, Spain*

Cullera por Marcos (Lumanet), en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Port Saplaya, Spain*

Port Saplaya por I.Cooper.N, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images...:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Oradea / Nagyvárad / Großwardein​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Piatra Craiului National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia, Spain*

la azohia: the paradise por pretphoto, en Flickr
Happy new year.


----------



## ejo (Dec 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday my lovely Slovakia to your 20.


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

*BELGRADE, Serbia*


Goodbye 2012 by tigot, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Bled*_









by: e-fotografija, 3glav


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_*Celje castle*_


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Makarska and Biokovo (1762m). A mix of Mediterranean and Dinaric.*









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com









by Boris Kačan, www.boriskacan.com


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palermo , Italy*


Silcilanapoli por vortez, en Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cluj Napoca​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Babadag / Babadağ​


















Prin Babadag... by BabadagLive.com, on Flickr








Prin Babadag... by BabadagLive.com, on Flickr









Prin Babadag... by BabadagLive.com, on Flickr








Prin Babadag... by BabadagLive.com, on Flickr​


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zrinjevac park in Zagreb (Croatia)*
































































by me


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Avignon


Avignon_9 di shenqi2006, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Urbino


Urbino di Marco Ugoccioni, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Salzburg

Salzburg di Carlos Domingues, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​





*Crețulescu Palace (1901) seen from Cișmigiu Gardens*


Crețulescu Palace (1901) seen from Cișmigiu Gardens, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Astronomului Street*


Astronomului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Puțul cu Plopi Street*


Puțul cu Plopi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Melk. Austria.


Melk di G.Pfi, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Patra. Greece. Bridge.

patras bridge 2 di romy_s, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cannes


Cannes 2 di photographerglen, su Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Roofs in Zagreb (Croatia) *
































































by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​

















Portal Novaci Rânca​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Resen, Macedonia










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saraj_(Resen)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

church in Strumica, Macedonia










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/395356_350247068341980_724991925_n.jpg


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Berovo, Macedonia










by dramit


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

forest near the city of Krushevo, Macedonia










http://www.balkanforum.info/f20/wunderschoenes-makedonien-67401/index19.html


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Memorial in the city of Krushevo














































pics are taken from http://skyscraper.talkwhat.com/view/XbUzRyEmNqYeQgAQgA.html


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

the city of Krushevo














































the last photo is taken from Ante Bacak

the rest of the pics are taken from http://skyscraper.talkwhat.com/view/XbUzRyEmNqYeQgAQgA.html


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

the village of Galichnik, Macedonia








[/url]
galicnik by zdepe, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please edit your posts/photos including the flickr one or i will have to delete them.
About flickr photos, we should post the link below every image or posting with the BBcode.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Monastery "St. John Bigorski", Macedonia










photo by Angel Sitnovski


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*LEUVEN, BELGIUM*


Stadhuis, Leuven by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*ZURICH, SWITZERLAND*


View from the Grossmünster by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*King Tomislav Square in Zagreb (Croatia)*





































by me


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Epidaurus. Greece.


Epidaurus (3) di evan.chakroff, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Freiburg im Breisgau. Germany

Freiburg in Brisgau, 6 agosto 2006 di gbraschi, su Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Görlitz (Germany and Poland)









aufgelesen.net








unser-goerlitz.de








goerlitzer-anzeiger.de








hdr-photos.com








farm8.staticflickr.com


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Taranto. Italy.


Taranto vecchia di Apulialand, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Naples. Italy.


Museo di Capodimonte, Napoli di Andrea Rapisarda, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Barcelona

Plaza Colón (Barcelona) di denetsnuff, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Băile Herculane Spa​

















info-hoteluri.ro​


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*from Prishtina , in Kosovo*




























_By the aerial photographer Alket Islami_


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*from Tirana , in Albania*




























_By Mr Albalover domain in Flickr_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to credit the photos you posted, including the flickr ones. I dont want to delete them


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

balthazar said:


> Freiburg im Breisgau. Germany
> 
> Freiburg in Brisgau, 6 agosto 2006 di gbraschi, su Flickr



amazing pic..... McDonalds tries hard to fit in, thanks @balthazar. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Corfu. Greece.

Corfu di Andy Kaye, su Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sistema Central (Madrid-Castilla y León-Extremadura-Castilla La Mancha), Spain:


la morcuera 8755 por orikanovich, en Flickr


Maliciosa por romanoski, en Flickr


sierra por jacilluch, en Flickr


Gredos, Jerte y la Vera por Paco SatuÃ©, en Flickr


Ruta Laguna Grande Gredos por devanarhea, en Flickr


Sierra de Madrid - Mirador de los Robledos por Victor_Ferrando, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sistema Ibérico (Aragón-Comunitat Valenciana-Castilla La Mancha- La Rioja-Castilla y León-Catalunya), Spain:


Sistema Ibèric por msegarra_mso, en Flickr


El Moncayo por Miguel. (respenda), en Flickr


Sierra de Javalambre por Rafa Pobo, en Flickr


Pico Necutia por Cerreu, en Flickr


Panorámica desde el Santuario del Moncayo (Zaragoza, España) por jciczgz, en Flickr


Valdezcaray por acampos.es, en Flickr


Lagunas de Neila PRBU203-17 por COSTALAGO, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Sierra Nevada (Andalucía), Spain:


Mulhacen the highest pic in Spanish peninsula. Sierra Nevada.Granada. Andalucía. Spain por zanzibarcordoba, en Flickr


Sierra Nevada por Maximo Lopez, en Flickr


Granada y Sierra Nevada por juandesant, en Flickr


Corral de Veleta, Sierra Nevada, España por Andrea Loria, en Flickr


Subir al Pico Veleta, Parque Nacional Sierra Nevada / Climb the summit of Veleta, Sierra Nevada National Park por eszsara, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Castilla y León, Spain:


Paisaje de Castilla y León por Harrycruz, en Flickr


Rotopaca en los campos de Castilla y León. por Víctor M. Peña, en Flickr


Puebla de Sanabria - Zamora, Castilla y León - España por Zambeze72, en Flickr


Verde Castilla por Saint Photo., en Flickr


Vista desde Palenzuela por Fotos_Mariano_Villalba, en Flickr


Frias por Madiw, en Flickr


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Campos de Castilla>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (Homenaje a D. Antonio Machado en el centenario de Campos de Castilla) por Jesus_l, en Flickr


Campos de Castilla desde Urueña por Eltrujas, en Flickr


Las Médulas (El Bierzo), León (Spain), HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Crete. Greece


Crete - Rethymno di Visit Greece, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bordeaux. France.


Bordeaux di auredeso, su Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Galicia, Spain:


Galicia por Xacobeo - Camino de Santiago, en Flickr


Galicia rural por Chairego, en Flickr


Navia de Suarna -Galicia-(Spain) por druidabruxux, en Flickr


Cañóns - IVQDD Nikonistas Galicia por rubenbf, en Flickr


Courel: a memoria de Galicia por Xoan Piñón, en Flickr


Playa de las Catedrales. Galicia. Beach of the Cathedrals. por juanito1948., en Flickr


Acantilado desde Herbeira por aerlin_2k, en Flickr


Galicia 2011 por J.M. Taboada, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Asturias, Spain:


Asturias por { Sabrina }, en Flickr


Asturias con sus encantos por José Luis (Vasco), en Flickr


Asturias´ Landscape por Aerosol, en Flickr


ASTURIAS (Cudillero, 23/06/2012) por Saúl Tuñon Loureda, en Flickr


Mi Asturias. por Yavanna Warman, en Flickr


Colores asturianos / Colours of Asturias por Gerardo Fdez., en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Cantabria, Spain:


Obeso (Cantabria) por alfonso-tm, en Flickr


Cantabria por Mercucio, en Flickr


Cantabria por JoaKu, en Flickr


Vista desde Alisas, Cantabria por Señor L - senorl.blogspot.com.es, en Flickr


PORTIO BEACH. CANTABRIA ( SPAIN ) por Diego Ceuta - www.diegojperez.com, en Flickr


2009 Potes (Cantabria) - España por jev1947, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Luxembourg


Winter City di CVBphotography, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Rijeka. Croatia.


centar rijeka 007 di alestone3, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Parma. Italy.


Parma di VerdeViola, su Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Euskadi-Basque Country, Spain:


Euskadi - Puerto de Getxo II por Iñaki Pérez de Albéniz, en Flickr


Arriaran (Euskadi) por msegarra_mso, en Flickr


Port de Pasaia (Euskadi). por ulldellebre, en Flickr


Mirador del Alto de Udana, Euskadi por Porschista, en Flickr


Gorbea_012 por ariel7515, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

La Rioja, Spain:


As far as the eye can see por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


Allegro vivace por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


La Rioja: Puente Ra en otoño por julian-oa, en Flickr


laguna de la nava por ch.., en Flickr


Monasterio de San Millán de Yuso. San Millán de la Cogolla (La Rioja) por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Aragón, Spain:


Piedra del Alto Aragón por Piedra Alto Aragón, en Flickr


Atardecer sobre los campos (versión fotográfica) por Dudua, en Flickr


Jaraba, Cañón Del Río Mesa por julian-oa, en Flickr


Los Monegros por maxcorbacho, en Flickr


Amanece en Biescas por gaudiramone, en Flickr


Albarracín ( Teruel) por juanito1948., en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Catalunya, Spain:


Montserrat por Eneas (Pedro), en Flickr


La Vall d'Aran. Arties por lepotev, en Flickr


Cap de Creus por Rafael Moyano Fotògraf, en Flickr


Golf de roses i plana de l'empordà (gondor?) por eargeles, en Flickr


Montseny 8559 por FèlixGP, en Flickr


Illa de Buda, Delta de l'Ebre -721 por MARIA ROSA FERRE, en Flickr


Pacs del Penedes, vinyes. por Angela LLop, en Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

Comunitat Valenciana, Spain:


Vista del Penyagolosa desde Xodos. Castelló de La Plana. L'Alcalatén por Abariltur, en Flickr


Morella por Gil Cid de Diego, en Flickr


De paseo por el campo por Xilvi, en Flickr


Montgo por l'Ours, en Flickr


Marjal Pego-Oliva al atardecer por pepepalosamigos, en Flickr


Naranjos Valencianos por Sarilondra, en Flickr


Serra de Mariola por -Ruben-, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lake Balaton. Hungary


Shot from Tihanyi rév fairy boat - lake Balaton - Hungary di temp13rec., su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Stelvio pass. Italy


Stelvio di lumocolor_permanent, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genoa, seen from Camogli. por simonlitton, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Porto di Genova - Terminal traghetti por aputridmind, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374519_453314188071408_1126084774_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5166/5294177089_8732763cfd_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Snow on the Cupolone por arunte, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje, Republic of Macedonia










source of the pic http://www.everythingmacedonia.com/skopje.htm


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

reykjavik. Iceland.


Reykjavik from the air di Tom Olliver, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

La Valletta. Malta


Aerial view of Valletta, Malta di frans.sellies, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Istanbul


Marmara Denizi di Marco Di Fabio, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Split. Croatia.


Croatia - Split, Cathedral of Saint Domnius di Biffo1944, su Flickr


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Germany:*


Dramatic Dusk at Rügen, Germany by Xindaan, on Flickr


Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll by andywon, on Flickr


Burg Eltz by CHEEZMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernica Forest by me







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Germany:*


Rödergasse by VT_Professor, on Flickr


walkaway by mdoors, on Flickr


Antique by 96dpi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ohrid, Republic of Macedonia










by Стојан Тоше Николовски


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie department, Rhône-Alpes region, south-east France.*


705_Annecy by ariel7515, on Flickr


664_Annecy by ariel7515, on Flickr


669_Annecy by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Gimignano*


San Gimignano por Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Napoli*


Bella Napoli por briethe, en Flickr


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Warsaw:



Zapaleniec said:


>





antyqjon said:


>


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lombardia , Italy*


Aerial view of Italian Alps and Lake Lugano in Italy por mbell1975, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa , Italy*


Pisa por JetMan_Dave, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venice , Italy*


Venice from St Mark's Campanile por haelio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Castel San Pietro Terme , Italy*


Castel in t'la nàiva por Marco [DP], en Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Padiș (Apuseni Nature Park)​



Monika Harsanyi​


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*GERMANY:*


#IMG_4526 by Limo320, on Flickr


Kaiserstuhl sunset by photo-se.com, on Flickr


Hamburg Rathaus HDR by Tobi LG, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*GERMANY:*


Stück in Germany - Dresden After the Bombing, Way after the Bombing by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Monchau by Amsterdam Today, on Flickr

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/visbeek/5009167317/]







[/url]
Feeling on top of the world by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Pavia. Italy


Pavia di 2darkwings, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nemi lake. Italy.


Nemi di fed83, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

lake Zell. Austria.


Lake Zell di Broadsword74, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​






Ana Maria Moise​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Jajce, Bosnia and Hercegovina










pic taken from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=643675&page=4


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Split, Croatia










photo by mislav glibota


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Poseljani, Montenegro










http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/crna-gora


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Ethno village Sirogojno, Serbia










pic taken from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459613


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sofia, Bulgaria










pic taken from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903706&page=8


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitola, Macedonia










pic taken from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213696&page=24


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Salzburg. Austria.


Salzburg di James Jiadong Wu, su Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Kinderdijk (2013)*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hochosterwitz castle. Austria.


Hochosterwitz DSC_0694_078 di hermann s1, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hohenschwangau. Germany.

Hohenschwangau di thefuton, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nimes. France


Nimes di afderrick, su Flickr


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pula, Istria, Croatia*

Roman amphitheater










Panorama from the fortress










Pula: Golden Gate (Triumphal Arch)










Forum with the Temple of Augustus and City Hall









photos by me


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Calpe - Costa Blanca - Peñón Ifach por Objetivo 3.0, en Flickr
*Calpe (Alicante, Spain)*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Western coast of Sweden:










(c) orust.se










Sotenäs_101011-8825.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


Sotenäs_101011-8821.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


Swedish west coast by coffe.dk, on Flickr


Swedish west coast by coffe.dk, on Flickr


Swedish west coast, Smögen by coffe.dk, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Karlstejn, Czech Republic


Karlstejn Castle (Hrad) di Pedro Costa Ferreira, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice. France


Nice Ville di Tiago Rigo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bellagio, Italy


Bellagio, Italy di Design by Jen, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lindau. Germany


Lindau vom Leuchtturm betrachtet di Thomas Meier-Löpfe, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Naxos, Greece


Naxos Town, Greece di nodtobob, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

istanbul


Hippodrome (Sultanahmet Meydanı), Istanbul di tpkeefe, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Schiltach
Germany

Casas entramadas de Schiltach di guillenperez, su Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Mont Saint Michel*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66001









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66001


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Berlin Dom*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66001


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Chioggia. Italy


Chioggia di Kliò, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Walser house in Saas Fee. Switzerland


Walser house in Saas Fee di joe00064, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Garda lake. Italy


 Senza titolo  di Gianluigi72, su Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cullera beaches (Spain)*

Cullera - En la orilla del mar por Alfonso MR, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar (Spain)*
Mojacar por bobhale50, en Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Obârșia Cloșani, Mehedinți Mountains​





A village at the limit of Cerna Valley - Domogled National Park, considered the finest in Mehedinți County (together with Izverna). Is the northern access to Cerna Valley, from here starting the newly built road across the Mehedinți Mountains to the valley.



P1150160 by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr



in apropiere de Crovuri by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr








aproape de Crovuri by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr






campul si Piatra Cloşani by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr








CIMG0885 by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr








Valea Arsasca by Portalul comunei Obirsia Closani-Mehedinti, on Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia beaches (Spain)*

Playa de la Malvarrosa, Valencia por Gene Krasko Photography, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Graz. Austria


Graz di Wim Air, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Verona, Italy.


piazza delle erbe di Lorenzo Cerati, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Capanna Margherita. Italy


Veduta da Capanna Margherita 7-8-2008 di LUDOVICO9, su Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, plaza Ayuntamiento (Spain)*

Plaza del Ayuntamiento - La piazza più importante di Valencia por Valencia Guida, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ottobeuren. Germany


Basilika und Kloster Ottobeuren di Mathias Myka, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Loarre Castle, Spain


Loarre Castle di Cristina F. Blasco, su Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Almelo - the Netherlands*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Corvey abbey.
Germany

G93 08-13 di kathleen gal, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Temple of Segesta (Trapani) - Italy*










http://www.xeta.at/Italien/DSB_2164_Ausgrabung-Italien-Sizilien-Segesta


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Glendalough, Ireland


2009 11 22_Glendalough_1401.jpg di Michael Mc Carthy, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vincennes, France


Vincennes di chrisinburgundy, su Flickr


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia & Herzegovina*


Sarajevo - City of Contrasts by mmilanovic, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Patmos, Greece. Saint john's monastery


Patmos - Chora di piotr.mizera, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest







National Arena Stadium by razvo, on Flickr​





Mădălina Ana​













Ștefan Tuchilă​












locuriuitate.com​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea (Spain)*

ALTEA & BENIDORM por davidneb, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Stresa. Lake Maggiore. Italy


stresa di cordello77, su Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Saint-Mary Orthodox Bizantine Monastery at Island of Zvernec , at Narta Lagoon in Vlore, ALBANIA *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lake of Tirana , ALBANIA *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Et'hem Bey Mosque of Tirana , Albania *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Religious harmony of Albania ( Orthodox , Muslim and Catholic religious buildings in Shkoder )*


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm Sweden










Taken by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me









Romanian Police Public Relations Office, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










CEC Bank Palace (1900), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Palace of Justice (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Palace of Justice (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Constantin Mille Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Domnița Anastasia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Gubbio, Italy


Gubbio di risotto al caviale, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Segovia. Spain


Catedral de Santa María de Segovia di Diorama Sky, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ferrara, Italy


Luce solstiziale a Ferrara_21 dicembre 2005 di aurablu, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Zurich, Switzerland


Zurich Rooftops di Madrid Pixel, su Flickr


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Kraków, Poland


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

THE TOWER BRIDGE by Marco aka MenfiS, on Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Alentejo, Portugal*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Turin, Italy


GTP12985 (2) di Lorenzo Cerati, su Flickr


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Warsaw


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Prague*










pic by me


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Cinquantenaire | Brussels (by pDOTeter)


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vezelay, France


Vézelay di JFMercure, su Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Stogovo mountain, Republic of Macedonia








[/url] stogovo by exterminateart, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Bucharest, Romania*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Berlengas, Portugal*


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

tunggp said:


> THE TOWER BRIDGE by Marco aka MenfiS, on Flickr


I see they toned down the crazy blue on the bridge. I still don't like it. I think it would look better if it had a natural patina look like rust, or oxidized copper.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Bucharest, Romania*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ornans, France


Ornans di pe_ha45, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Auvers sur Oise. France


The church at Auvers/Oise di Pierrick M, su Flickr


----------



## Gimme_More (May 28, 2013)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Bucharest, Romania*


U sure that's not shopped?

AMazing pics BTW!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Near Portofino, Italy


Portofino cliff di STEFANO PODESTA', su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Turin, Italy*

_Piazza San Carlo_










source: http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2518/4182152412_51a21edf58_b_d.jpg


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli, Italy*











by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina, Italy*

_Bay and Isola Bella
_









by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina​







The pass connects the depressions Câmpulung-Moldovenesc and Dornelor. On the right of the road ar the Obcina Mestecăniș Mountains and on the left Rarău Mountains.



The video continues with Tihuța Pass which leads into Transylvania and goes between Călimani and Gurghiu mountains.


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Salzburg*, Austria​








source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73048


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*St.Wolfgang*, Austria​








source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73048


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Hallstatt*, Austria​








source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73048


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

i love europe very beautiful place
:cheers2:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Potsdam. Germany


Einsteinturm di gnugnor, su Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Milan*, Italy​








source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73048


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Louvre Museum*, France​








source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73048


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Arezzo, Italy

Arezzo-piazzagrande di SmarTrippin, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Le Tréport, France

Le Tréport di queencashmere, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Moszna - Opole Voivodeship - Poland


Moszna castle by radimersky, on Flickr

Hradec Králové - Královéhradecký - Czech Republic


Hradec Králové by radimersky, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Milan*, Italy​








source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73157


----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

Zúrich en su reflejo by Hera Alexandros, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More northern Sweden: Arjeplog, Lappland


Aurora-Borealis-in-Arjeplog-Lapland-Sweden par mrmattwerner, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Golden room in Stockholms City hall/Stadshuset:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monicabenvenutiphotography/9095691617/


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ústí nad Labem - Czech Republic*




Ústí nad Labem during June 2013 Floods by Borek Lupomesky, on Flickr



Ústí nad Labem by Borek Lupomesky, on Flickr



View of Ústí nad Labem from Nakléřov by Borek Lupomesky, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hästhagen island, Stockholm County, Sweden:


Swedish Island par romap, sur Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Istanbul


istanbul_e100GScan-130623-0004-3 di qwz, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Arta, Greece


Arta's old bridge-7 di karagiann-photo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bellagio, Italy


Bellagio di Gian Matteo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice, France


Nizza di Robert Sitko, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Garda lake, Italy


RIVA DEL GARDA - Italie di Michel27, su Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Small towns on the Western coast of Sweden:


Tjörn_070808-06259.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1149.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1138.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1145.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Tjörn_070808-06263.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Nässjö*, Jönköping, Sweden


Nässjö by gigge, on Flickr


Julbelysning Nässjö by Nässjö kommun, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Mantua, Italy


Piazza Sordello - Mantua di fede_gen88, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me - today​











*Hill of Patriarchate* - 17-20th century. You can find more photos in my *Exploring Bucharest* thread



Bucharest - Hill of Patriarchate (17th-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Hill of the Patriarchate (17-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Hill of Patriarchate (17th-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​































*Antim Monastery* - 1715



Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Hotel Marriott*


Bucharest - Hotel Marriott by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Statue of Barbu Catagiu in Unification Square*


Bucharest - statue of Barbu Catargiu by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Split, Croatia


IMGP0230 di AC84, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Pavia, Italy


Italy - Pavia - Ponte Vecchio di grey:wolf, su Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ales Stenar* - a megalithic monument in Scania in southern Sweden. It consists of a stone ship 67 m long formed by 59 large boulders of sandstone, weighing up to 1.8 tonnes each. According to Scanian folklore, a legendary king called King Ale lies buried there.
The carbon-14 dating system for organic remains has provided seven results at the site. One indicates that the material is around 5.500 years old whereas the remaining six indicate a date about 1.400 years ago. The latter is considered to be the most likely time for Ales Stenar to have been created. That would place its creation towards the end of the Nordic Iron Age.:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9099719852/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anakha/143079121/


Ales Stenar par .hopps, sur Flickr


Ales Stenar par DKFonne, sur Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Tarragona, Spain


Tarragona. di Tchacky, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Marseille, France


le vieux port de Marseille di phileas_fog, su Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Blue River of Greenland *











Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Dubrovnik - Dubrovnik-Neretva - Croatia
The *Croatian *EU ascension edition



Dubrovnik, Croatia by pegase1972, on Flickr


Dubrovnik, Croatia by pegase1972, on Flickr


Dubrovnik, Croatia by pegase1972, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saon Monastery​











Founded in 1846, during Ottoman occupation, by monks from Celic Dere. The present church was built in adobe in 1878 (when Dobruja became part of Romania).


The monastery is situated on Telnicea Lake, part of wetland complex of Somova Marshes.




IMG_0885 by SlyBoy, on Flickr




IMG_0886 by SlyBoy, on Flickr




IMG_7764 by Ionel Ionascu, on Flickr




IMG_7767 by Ionel Ionascu, on Flickr






IMG_7718 by Ionel Ionascu, on Flickr​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Graz, Austria


Graz di Philipp Korting, su Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Vinkovci *- Vukovar-Syrmia - Croatia



Vinkovci by **DARK-O-krizmanic**, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Marche*, Italy​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73346









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73346


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Dijon*, France​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73346


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the awesome updates guys....keep them coming. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Worms, Germany


Dom St. Peter, Worms Cathedral di Aleksandra Bugarinovic, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bonifacio. Corsica, France


Bonifacio, the old city di fpavanetto, su Flickr


IMG_5074 di KingKong29000, su Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*The Fairy Pools on the Isle of Skye, Scotland.* 












Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Rhone glacier, Switzerland


Ice Tunnel di mrlancerichardson, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Sirmione, Italy


Sirmione (Bs) - Le grotte di Catullo di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cythera, Greece


hytra di Nikos Roussos, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Mont Ventoux, France


Mont Ventoux di Diether Wuyts, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bernina range. Italy/Switzerland


IL GRUPPO DEL BERNINA di .Luca - Italy, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vajolet Towers. Italy


Vajolet towers di Fotografovolante, su Flickr


The Vajolet towers di Luke Buehler, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Stelvio national park, Italy


Fauna al Rifugio Quinto Alpini | 2877 mt | gruppo Ortles Cevedale di Rifugio Quinto Alpini, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Milos. Greece


Milos, Greece di rkhudyakov, su Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm, Sweden:


DSC_4494 par jimineo, sur Flickr


Bridge at Riksgatan, Stockholm par Tommie Hansen, sur Flickr


Skeppsholmsbron at Sunset, Stockholm par Tommie Hansen, sur Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vilnius - the capital of Lithuania*


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Blue Tram in Zagreb*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

Osijek, Croatia


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Karlstad, Värmland County, Sweden:


Cityscape by Appe Plan, on Flickr


----------



## PNBreda (Jun 19, 2011)

*New Quay :: Wales :: United Kingdom*


The colorful seaside resort of New Quay by Pim Nijland Photography & Peloton Photos, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ljubljana - Slovenia*


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Inverness - Scotland*


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Edinburgh - Scotland*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Strandvägen, Stockholm, Sweden:


IMG_0968 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


IMG_1019 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Trakai Island Castle, Lithuania*



















pictures by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prizren, Kosovo*



DSC00669 by Calin Hertioga, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lake Hallstatt, Austria*


















pics by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dragon gate complex in Sweden, near Gävle city:


Dragon Gate in Sweden by Kristjan Aunver, on Flickr


Dragon gate by greinsmark, on Flickr

It is a small town, where many artists of Asian origin live and work.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily, the biggest mediterranean island, from Space*


_by Luca Parmitano, sicilian austronat_









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5506/9616318646_34647d03c7


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

*MILANO*

*>>>>>*

Porta Nuova / Garibaldi / Varesine di Obliot, su Flickr



Porta Nuova / Garibaldi / Varesine di Obliot, su Flickr


*>>>>>*

Milano Skyline di Obliot, su Flickr


*>>>>>*

Milano Skyline di Obliot, su Flickr


*>>>>>*

Milano Skyline di Obliot, su Flickr



_MG_9593.jpg di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Tecklenburg - Germany*


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm Sweden



















Taken by me


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Blue tram in Zagreb, the capital of Croatia*


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Wolfgangsee, Austria*



























pics by me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Apuseni Mountains, Transylvania, Romania*









I love Apuseni


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

*Donostia/San Sebastian* (Basque Country)


Playa de Ondarreta por Juanedc, en Flickr


Jaizkibel nevado desde Donostia por eitbcom, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rucăr-Bran Pass, Braşov County, Romania*


Rucăr-Bran Pass, Braşov County, Romania by TudorSeulean, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Edinburgh castle*


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Trosa, Södermanland, Sweden


Trosa by Robban.G, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rouen, Haute Normandie*










Photo by *BOYSHOW*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily - ITALY*

_Etna Vulcan seen from Aeolian Islands_











source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...883792863942.285120.1533725586&type=1&theater


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Tallinn at night*


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Åhus, Skåne, Sweden


Åhus i SKåne by Hagensfotos, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

TIRANA - ALBANIA 










By Piera Seghetti


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*





Wikipedia​


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Tallinn at night*


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-nc/








eiffel tower_la defense. paris


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Tallinn night shots look great. Nice atmosphere.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Vevey*, Switzerland


Région Vevey-Montreux par Diegojack, sur Flickr


----------



## Lucky Str (Sep 29, 2013)

The Lake of Ujman-(Gazivoda) Rep.of Kosovo









Rugova Mountain, Rep. of Kosovo









Prishtina, Rep. of Kosovo









Prishtina,


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Gdansk, Poland*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Reaiddájávri lake, Lappland of Sweden*:


Day 4: View of Reaiddájávri lake by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

*Visttasjohka river, Lappland of Sweden*:


Day 2: At Visttasjohka river by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Caught by Umeå*

The Swedish town of Umea is set to become Europe’s capital of culture next year - and to celebrate, the city has created a dazzling ice block building that captures the awe-inspiring spectacle of the northern lights! The translucent space reminiscent of the aurora borealis will be touring Europe in the coming months for the Caught by Umea exhibition. After all, how best to celebrate the town’s forthcoming honor than by encapsulating the northern lights for the rest of Europe to enjoy!
Throughout the *Caught by Umea* exhibitions artists will create impermanent ice sculptures all over Europe. Giant blocks of ice will be placed in strategic locations around each city the exhibition visits, expressing a kind of message – a frozen note, a sculpture, or even a QR code. These blocks of ice will lead to a large central meeting place filled with exciting experiences related to Umea and northern Sweden.
Organizers from Umea are going to great lengths to form “co-creative” partnerships and inspiring initiatives between countries for the tour. Each artist exhibiting during the tour has been selected as finalists for a competition, and a panel of experts from each country will pick national winners that will be exhibited in Umea in 2014.

In Copenhagen



















In Spain




























Sources (information and pictures): Caught by Umea, http://inhabitat.com/illuminating-i...ught-by-umea¥-tour-in-warsaw-poland/?extend=1, Facebook.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nazaré - PORTUGAL*










http://upload.wikimedia.org









www.voyagevirtuel.co.uk









http://static.panoramio.com/









www.surfosmagazine.com


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Bavaria, Germany*


DSC_0168 by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Esztergom (Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈɛstɛrɡom], also known by alternative names), is a city in northern Hungary, 46 kilometres (29 miles) northwest of the capital Budapest. It lies in Komárom-Esztergom county, on the right bank of the river Danube, which forms the border with Slovakia there.
Esztergom was the capital of Hungary from the 10th till the mid-13th century when King Béla IV of Hungary moved the royal seat to Buda.
Esztergom is the seat of the prímás (see Primate) of the Roman Catholic Church in Hungary. It's also the official seat of the Constitutional Court of Hungary. The city has the Keresztény Múzeum, the largest ecclesiastical collection in Hungary. Its cathedral, Esztergom Basilica is the largest church in Hungary.

Štúrovo (Hungarian: Párkány, German: Gockern, Turkish: Ciğerdelen) is a town in Slovakia, situated on the River Danube. Its population in 2005 was 11,172.
The town is situated opposite the Hungarian city of Esztergom. The Mária Valéria bridge connects the settlements. The bridge was destroyed in 1944 during World War II, but reconstructed in 2001.
According to the 2001 census, there were 11,708 people living in the town with 68.7% of the inhabitants being ethnic Hungarian, as opposed to 28.1% ethnic Slovak. The religious make-up was as follows: Roman Catholic 77.18%, without denomination or not specified 16.45%, Evangelic 1.36%.

*Esztergom, Hungary*


Esztergom by cinxxx, on Flickr


Esztergom by cinxxx, on Flickr


Esztergom by cinxxx, on Flickr


Esztergom by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1290143-P1290145 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto, Portugal


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Velebit / Croatia*










by:www.aleksandargospic.com https://hr-hr.facebook.com/photo.ph...82049079.39941.133009303416737&type=1&theater


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Râșnov, Romania*

Râșnov (Romanian pronunciation: [ˈrɨʃnov]; German: Rosenau; Hungarian: Barcarozsnyó; Transylvanian Saxon dialect: Rusnâ Latin: Rosnovia) is a town in Brașov County, Romania with a population of under 16,000. It is located at about 15 km from the city of Brașov and about the same distance from Bran, on the road that links Wallachia and Transylvania.

Râșnov Citadel (Romanian: Cetatea Râșnov, German: Rosenauer Burg) is a historic monument and landmark in Romania.


Rasnov by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rasnov by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rasnov by cinxxx, on Flickr


Rasnov by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Loket, Czech Republic*

Loket (Czech pronunciation: [ˈlokɛt]; German: Elbogen) is a town of some 3,000 inhabitants in the Sokolov District in the Karlovy Vary region of the Czech Republic. From 1938 to 1945 it was one of the municipalities in Sudetenland.

Loket means "elbow" in English. The town is named this due to the town centre being surrounded on three sides by the Ohře River, and the shape the river takes is similar to that of an elbow. The town centre itself features Loket Castle, a 12th-century gothic castle. The town centre is a national monument and as such is preserved from modern developments.

The town plays host to an annual opera festival, which takes place in an open-air amphitheatre with the castle as a backdrop, and also plays host to the Czech Motocross Grand Prix. Loket was also used to portray Montenegro in the 2006 James Bond film Casino Royale.


Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Loket/Elbogen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pyrenees*, on the border between Andorra, France and Spain.


170623544 par v.sncf, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Santorini, Greece*










http://fstopgear.com/staffpro/deborah-sandidge










http://www.voloscontato.it/guide-per-viaggiatori/offerte-vacanze-santorini.php


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Metz, France*

Metz (French pronunciation: [mɛs] ( listen); German pronunciation: [mɛts] ( listen)) is a city in the northeast of France located at the confluence of the Moselle and the Seille rivers. Metz is the capital and the prefecture of both the Lorraine region and the Moselle department. Located near the tripoint along the junction of France, Germany, and Luxembourg, Metz forms a central place of the European Greater Region and the SaarLorLux euroregion.


Metz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Metz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Metz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Metz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Metz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lake Lungern, Switzerland*

*Lake Lungern* (German: Lungerersee, also spelled Lungernsee or Lungerensee) is a small natural lake in Obwalden, Switzerland which is named after the town Lungern on its shore. The lake is drained by the Sarner Aa river, which flows through the Sarnersee and into Lake Lucerne.

The lake was originally much larger, and covered a large part of the valley it is situated in. Starting in 1836, its level was lowered by 36 metres through an artificial drainage tunnel of 380 m length. It is used as reservoir.


Lungern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lungern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lungern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lungern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nesvizh Castle, Republic of Belarus*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5104198/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5097811/?from_member​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Seven Sisters Waterfall, Geirangerfjord, Norway*


Geiranger by oedalbye, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Salzburg, Austria*


DSC_0115 by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Paris*


Paris Tour Eiffel - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr

* Amsterdam *


Amsterdam : Light Festival 2013-2014 by alamsterdam, on Flickr

*Budapest*


Országház by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Predjama Castle - Slovenia*

*Predjama Castle* (Slovene: Predjamski grad or Grad Predjama, German: Höhlenburg Lueg, Italian: Castel Lueghi) is a Renaissance castle built within a cave mouth in south-central Slovenia, in the historical region of Inner Carniola. It is located in the village of Predjama, approximately 11 kilometres from the town of Postojna and 9 kilometres from Postojna Cave

It has an interesting legend, you can read it on wiki...


Predjama Castle by cinxxx, on Flickr


Predjama Castle by cinxxx, on Flickr


Predjama Castle by cinxxx, on Flickr


Predjama Castle by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cittadella - Italy*

*Cittadella* is a medieval walled city in the province of Padua, northern Italy, founded in the thirteenth century as a military outpost of Padua. The surrounding wall has been restored and is 1461 m in circumference with a diameter of around 450 m. There are four gates which roughly correspond the points of the compass.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Cittadella by cinxxx, on Flickr


Cittadella by cinxxx, on Flickr


Cittadella by cinxxx, on Flickr


Cittadella by cinxxx, on Flickr


Cittadella by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb / Croatia*










by me


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Those parliament buildings in Budapest are amazing.


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vilnius, the capital of Lithuania*


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*Freiburg, Germany* cathedral at sunset


Münster 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Salzburg - Austria*

Salzburg (/ˈsɔːlzˌbɜrɡ/, /ˈsɔːltsˌbɜrɡ/, /ˈsɑːlzˌbɜrɡ/, /ˈsæltsˌbɜrɡ/, /ˈzɑːltsˌbɜrɡ/ or /ˈzæltsˌbɜrɡ/; German pronunciation: [ˈzalt͡sbʊɐ̯k]; Austro-Bavarian: Såizburg; literally: "Salt Fortress") is the fourth-largest city in Austria and the capital of the federal state of Salzburg.

Salzburg's "Old Town" (Altstadt) has internationally renowned baroque architecture and one of the best-preserved city centres north of the Alps. It was listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1997. Host to three universities and a large population of students, Salzburg is noted for its attractive setting and scenic Alpine backdrop.

Salzburg was the birthplace of 18th-century composer Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. In the mid‑20th century, the city was the setting for parts of the musical play and film "The Sound of Music".


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*At the upper Unna Räitastugan lake, northern Sweden*:


Day 4: At the upper Unna Räitastugan lake par Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*BUDAPEST*


Országos Széchényi Könyvtár by AureLondon, on Flickr

*LONDON*


Silhouette, Deep Red Sky at Tower Bridge, London, England by Fragga, on Flickr

*PARIS*


Eiffel & Sacré Coeur @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr

*ROTTERDAM*

De Wilhelminapier with in the middle "' De Rotterdam". by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Niedzica - Poland*

Niedzica Castle


















Czorsztyn Castle









View from the Niedzica dam









Cheese









pictures are all by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cabo da Roca, Portugal*

*Cabo da Roca* (Cape Roca) is a cape which forms the westernmost extent of mainland Portugal and continental Europe (and by definition the Eurasian land mass). The cape is in the Portuguese municipality of Sintra, west of the district of Lisbon, forming the westernmost extent of the Serra de Sintra.


Cabo da Roca by cinxxx, on Flickr


Cabo da Roca by cinxxx, on Flickr


IMG_0691-IMG_0692 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Cabo da Roca by cinxxx, on Flickr


Cabo da Roca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Luxembourg city - Luxembourg*


Luxembourg City by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luxembourg City by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luxembourg City by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luxembourg City by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luxembourg City by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm Sweden on a sunny day in January




























Taken by me 2014-01-22


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia*

Lička Kapa (Lika Cap), is a lone stone block on the steep slopes of Gola Plješivica (1648m), second highest peak of Lička Plješivica mountain:










by: http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=500c22cb9dcf9&gallery=4e3ec714a3da7&tags=


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Salzburg - Austria*


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg - Domplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg - Domplatz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg - Hohensalzburg Castle by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Salzburg - Austria*


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Salzburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

I visited Salzburg, ages ago!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pula - Croatia - night*


Pula Arena by cinxxx, on Flickr


Pula Arena by cinxxx, on Flickr


Pula Forum, Croatia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Pula Forum and Triumphal Arch, Croatia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Pula, Croatia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12285285706/in/photolist-jHBiqN-jJoJfC-jJjd9x-jJnj4d-jJi8TR-jJjHyd-jJdYC4-jJdXZv-jJgQcw-jJdDR4-jJdRVs-jJ4JVG-jJ5sG9-jJ5sNw-jJ5sHb-jJ2z1B-jHSpoP-jHTe5Z-jHTqhj-jHR8oz-jHSdv4-jHPSZW-jHMGQH-jHPT67-jHMGVH-jHPTfL-jHPTzy-jHPTu3-jHNuoV-jHMH98-jHPT2E-jHNuuB-jHMGPk-eQQWzg-jHBRBD-jHDZQb-jHB9kT-jHBMBV-jHATBq-jHAk9Y-jHssYS-jHnfEy-jHnhTG-jHnh3d-jGYEFs-jGVTsz-jGWFhi-jGY1LN-jGYEb9-jGYJoY-jGYHPw









:nuts: F A B U L O U S :nuts:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Velebit / Croatia*










by: http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4ecb04d80b3fc&gallery=4e3eb4b915173&tags=


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Karlštejn - Czech Republic*


Karlštejn Castle by Hagens_world, on Flickr


Karlštejn/Karlstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


Karlštejn/Karlstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


Karlštejn/Karlstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


Karlštejn/Karlstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Strasbourg - France*


Strasbourg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Strasbourg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Strasbourg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Strasbourg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Strasbourg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Edinburgh*

Calton Hill


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*

Gamla stan island


view from Skeppsholmen par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


view from Skeppsholmen par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr

Södermalm island


IMG_1790 ed par BumbyFoto, sur Flickr

Östermalm district


IMG_1392 ed par BumbyFoto, sur Flickr


IMG_1377 ed par BumbyFoto, sur Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Gyula, Hungary*


Gyula by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1000305 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Gyula by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1000364_HDR by cinxxx, on Flickr


Gyula by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Skenkelsø*, Hovedstaden, Denmark


Fog like porridge surrounding a tree [Explore] by David Cartagena, on Flickr

*Warsaw*, Poland


in a hurry to work by Darek Drapala, on Flickr

*Macerata*, Marche, Italy


Untitled by Massimo Feliziani, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*San Candido/Innichen - South Tyrol, Italy*


San Candido/Innichen by cinxxx, on Flickr


San Candido/Innichen by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1150026-P1150029 by cinxxx, on Flickr


San Candido/Innichen by cinxxx, on Flickr


San Candido/Innichen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

*MILANO*


Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano di CGD_68, su Flickr











image di dox 74, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di giambattistascorpaniti, su Flickr


Milan by night di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Skyline Milano di MatteRipamonti, su Flickr

zoom: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12240933754/in/pool-milano-italy/



.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia*

Greeting to the Sun; literally, metaphorically and figuratively:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/photo.ph...38715080.39943.133009303416737&type=1&theater

Tonight's sunset in Zadar:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/photo.ph...38715080.39943.133009303416737&type=1&theater

After the sunset a very intense fire quickly spread across the sky above Dinara mountain and Peruća lake, and then just as quickly it extinguished:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/photo.ph...273.1073741827.133009303416737&type=1&theater


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sjusjo*, Hedmark Fylke, Norway


Snowbound Village near Sjusjoen by RobK1964, on Flickr


*Dusseldorf*, Nord-Rhein Westphalen, Germany


Blue and green in perfection by *Gitpix*, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Vaduz - Liechtenstein*


Vaduz (FL) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vaduz (FL) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vaduz (FL) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vaduz (FL) by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vaduz (FL) by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa Island, Sicily - Italy*




















by Daniele Pezzoni on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over a coastal town *Västervik* in Småland County of Sweden:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12131884075/in/photolist-ju45t6-ju45pD


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Meteora, Greece...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Second photo is from Mount Athos


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zgorzelec, Poland - Görlitz, Germany*

The Neisse river is the border between the countries and the twin towns...


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Forth Bridge, Scotland*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Lisbon by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lisbon by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lisbon by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lisbon by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto, Portugal


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Malta*











_Gnenja Bay_










_Valletta Grand Harbour_



























by Leslie Vella on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Parâng Mountains - Romania*


DSCN0076 by cinxxx, on Flickr


DSCN0077_DSCN0078 by cinxxx, on Flickr


DSCN0141 by cinxxx, on Flickr


DSCN0193 by cinxxx, on Flickr


DSCN0227 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube's Canyon)​










Europe's longest (135 km) and most impressive canyon, also home to continent's oldest civilisation (Lepenski Vir in Serbia)


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Belgrade - Serbia*


IMG_2001 by cinxxx, on Flickr


IMG_2066 by cinxxx, on Flickr


IMG_2090 by cinxxx, on Flickr


IMG_2107 by cinxxx, on Flickr


IMG_2285 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics, guys!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Autumn Landscapes in Scotland, UK*


Gold valley . by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Blair Castle. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Classic Scotland. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Antiquity. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Bursting Out. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Festival Of Colour. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Mirrow Reflections by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Coast of England, UK*


Rugged Lands End by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Ocean Calm by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


The Rocky.s by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Bliss . by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Unexpected Beauty by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Fairy Pools on the Isle of Sky, Scotland*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202317283006281&set=pcb.10202317286246362&type=1&theater


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana, Sicily - Italy*











by  Davide Mauro on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Cantacuzino Palace, Bușteni, Romania​








source









source


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa, Sicily - Italy*

_Beach of 'Fontane Bianche'_










by Boris Behncke on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Slovakia - Bratislava*

December 2012


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## ALGERDxxi (Feb 17, 2014)

Come to Belarus!!!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bled - Slovenia*

Pictures from November 2012...


Bled, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bled, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bled, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bled, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bled, Slovenia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia*

Destination Svetac (Saint, 316m), one of the most remote Croatian islands:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/448300441887620/?type=1&theater

Moon rising through the cirrus clouds above the Telašćica bay on the Dugi Otok island in Zadar archipelago:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/539631799421150/?type=1&theater

All the shades of Adriatic:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/576214625762867/?type=1&theater

80m high wind turbines on the plateau Vrataruša, 700m above the Adriatic, pose in front of the 400m high wall of the Krk island. For a sense of space there are 3 cyclists under the right windmill:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/601880813196248/?type=1&theater

Spectacular end the day on top of Sveto Brdo (1751m), the second highest peak of Velebit, hit by the strong to gale force southwest wind which is announcing the incoming cyclone:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/684707704913558/?type=1&theater

by:aleksandargospic


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Schaffhausen - Switzerland*


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Schaffhausen - Switzerland*


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Schaffhausen (CH) - Innenstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Prague - Czech Republic*

Some not so touristic pictures


Prague 10 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Prague 10 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Prague 10 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Prague 10 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Prague - Vyšehrad by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Transfăgărășan Highway​









stadrean 1 2 3 4 5 6​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Colmar, Alsace - France*


Colmar by cinxxx, on Flickr


Colmar by cinxxx, on Flickr


Colmar by cinxxx, on Flickr


Colmar by cinxxx, on Flickr


Colmar by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Dolimites, Italy:















































:master:

http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Few more:














































:master:

http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:master:

http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm

:cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Regensburg - Germany*


P1010020 by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1010021 by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1010035 by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1010042 by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1010052 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest​












First photo: Magheru Boulevard. Second: Roman Square and Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard

Andrei Gogoescu​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Selinunte, province of Trapani - Sicily (Italy)*

_Temple C_










by Franck Manogil on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Bruges, Belgium*

The Spinolarei Canal


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*, historical province in Northern Moldavia, Romania


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany.*


Frankfurt Skyline_1 von Muriel Danilo Vitale auf Flickr

The recently completed TaunusTurm is missing here:








_Kalli A. @ foto-community_


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Berlin-Mitte* - two sides of a coin, so intriguingly different.


Alexanderplatz par davidcl0nel, sur Flickr


Berlin Mitte par davidcl0nel, sur Flickr


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)

*Bigar Waterfall, Romania*










http://i.imgur.com/cTNcjyl.jpg


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelfranco Veneto - Italy*


Castelfranco Veneto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Castelfranco Veneto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Castelfranco Veneto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Castelfranco Veneto von cinxxx auf Flickr


Castelfranco Veneto von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Abrau-Dyurso in Krasnodar Krai*



























































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%90%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%83-%D0%94%D1%8E%D1%80%D1%81%D0%BE&


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Ełk, Poland









source









source









source









source


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Forth Road Bridge, Scotland*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Balzers - Liechtenstein*


Balzers, Liechtenstein von cinxxx auf Flickr


Balzers, Liechtenstein von cinxxx auf Flickr


Balzers, Liechtenstein von cinxxx auf Flickr


Balzers, Liechtenstein von cinxxx auf Flickr


Balzers, Liechtenstein von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*The alps outside of Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg by iammattdoran, on Flickr

Salzburg by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Krakow - Poland*


Krakow von cinxxx auf Flickr


Krakow von cinxxx auf Flickr


Krakow von cinxxx auf Flickr


Krakow von cinxxx auf Flickr


Krakow von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sarek national park*, Sweden:


Sarek 2008 par den dzjow, sur Flickr


Sarek 2008 par den dzjow, sur Flickr


Sarek 2008 par den dzjow, sur Flickr


Sarek 2008 par den dzjow, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Narrow gauge railway to Sovata / Szováta Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania​










Opened in 1915, converted into a touristic train.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bran Castle - Romania*









source


Bran von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bran von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*San Marino*:


Sanmarino 聖馬力諾 par StanChang, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Öland island, Sweden*:


Southern Öland par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Borgholm castle ruin par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Borgholm castle ruin par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Camel and Cow par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Borgholms kyrka par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


The white hotel par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Anno 1946 par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Lighthouse village par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Straight in the middle par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Silent sunset par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Siljan, Dalarna county, Sweden*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rind/5786525200/


Siljan par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr


Sunset over lake Siljan par stenholsfoto, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​










*Altar's Rock*



Oltar Stein par Emil Keresztes, sur Flickr







Oltarstein par Emil Keresztes, sur Flickr​




















*Bicăjel Gorges*



Kis-Békás szoros par Emil Keresztes, sur Flickr​
















*Red Lake*



Red lake par Emil Keresztes, sur Flickr​



















*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*



Naplemente. par Emil Keresztes, sur Flickr







naplemente par Emil Keresztes, sur Flickr








Ősz par Emil Keresztes, sur Flickr









Tanya par Emil Keresztes, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Padjelanta national park, Norrbotten county, Sweden*:


Padjelanta National Park par fabianll, sur Flickr


Padjelanta National Park par fabianll, sur Flickr


Padjelanta National Park par fabianll, sur Flickr


Padjelanta par TheFrogita, sur Flickr


Padjelanta National Park par fabianll, sur Flickr


Padjelanta par TheFrogita, sur Flickr


Padjelanta par TheFrogita, sur Flickr


Padjelanta par TheFrogita, sur Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zrenjanin - Serbia*


Zrenjanin von cinxxx auf Flickr


Zrenjanin von cinxxx auf Flickr




























pictures by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An off-season test ride of Helix roller coaster (premiered April 26th, 2014) at night in Liseberg amusement park, Gothenburg, Sweden:






This is a result of the Swedish-German cooperation in developing the best-experience roller coaster in Europe, which was officially premiered on April 26th, 2014. 
The one can see some fragments of the Gothia Triple Towers hotel comlex (which was rennovated and expanded with one more tower) in the video, as well. :cheers:


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

dj4life said:


> This is a result of the Swedish-German cooperation in developing the best-experience roller coaster in Europe, which was officially premiered on April 26th, 2014.


What do you base this on?


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Primorsko Goranska county, Croatia*

Crikvenica-Panorama by TZG Crikvenice, on Flickr

Crikvenica vijadukt by djolenovi, on Flickr

Taxi Lord u Crikvenici by djolenovi, on Flickr

Crikvenica-006 by Melbiasto, on Flickr

Crikvenica, Croatia by modulartechnix, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Stara Lubovna - Slovakia*


Stará Ľubovňa von cinxxx auf Flickr


Stará Ľubovňa von cinxxx auf Flickr


Stará Ľubovňa von cinxxx auf Flickr


Stará Ľubovňa von cinxxx auf Flickr


Stará Ľubovňa von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Byzantine Orthodox church of Saint - Michael (Shen Mëhilli) in Vithkuq , ALBANIA *










































from FB


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trascău Mountains​










Hiking in Apuseni, and particularly in Trascău, is in the same time a walk in unspolied nature and a travel in time, in perhaps the least changed zone of Europe.

Photos are mostly with Valea Uzei, a village / hamlet of only 42 inhabitants near Râmeț Gorges.


Marian Poară​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlovac, County of Karlovac, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by  malinero









Panoramio More photos by  Oliver Švob









Panoramio More photos by  Giancarlo Amadio









Panoramio More photos by  Marin Stanisic









Panoramio More photos by  Marin Stanisic









 Karlovac (HR) Károlyváros, on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krapina, Krapina-Zagorje County, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar









 Krapina (HR) Korpona, on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar









Panoramio More photos by Antolić









Panoramio More photos by Zvonimir Molan


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koprivnica is a city in northern Croatia. It is the capital of the Koprivnica-Križevci county.*









Panoramio More photos by  VargovicPhoto









Wikimedia









Wikimedia

Koprivnica (18) by korom, on Flickr

Koprivnica (3) by korom, on Flickr

Koprivnica (14) by korom, on Flickr

2013-06-10 11.35.06 by Blue Fox 152, on Flickr


----------



## Stawero45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Galgewater, windmill De Put, Leiden, South Holland, Netherlands.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sebezh is a town in Pskov Oblast

Population - 6,375 inhabitants
First mentioned - 1414
*

















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%B6&search_author=Royce80&
http://one-in.livejournal.com/23320.html​


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Old Stockholm seen from west looking east










Taken by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Three monasteries in Bukovina​








starcevtravel.wordpress.com​



*Dragomirna Monastery* - 1609 (church) - 1627 (fortress)












































*Solca Monastery* - 1622

















































*Sucevița Monastery* - 1586 (church) - 1606 (fortress)


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Knin, Šibenik-Knin County, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by  Morten Smalby
*Knin* is a historical town in the Šibenik-Knin county of Croatia, located near the source of the river Krka, in the Dalmatian hinterland, on the railroad Zagreb – Split.









Panoramio More photos by Jerzy I.

*Knin fortress from the air*








Panoramio More photos by  monica07









Panoramio More photos by Mestar









Panoramio More photos by Jerzy I.

*Krčić, Kovačić*








Panoramio More photos by  33macak









Panoramio More photos by dragansremac









Panoramio More photos by Damir Alter









Panoramio More photos by Damir Alter


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Gjakova, KOSOVO *




























from FB


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Train in Land of Dorne Depression, Bukovina​











In the incredible video shot from the Oușoru Peak of the Suhard Mountains (1639 m, situated above Vatra Dornei) you see the train coming on Bistrița Aurie Valley from Iacobeni and going toward Vatra Dornei. The camera shows then the route that train will follow, after Vatra Dornei, having to pass the mountains into Transylvania (video stops before the train entering Vatra Dornei). The entire distance presented in video is covered by train in ~ 30 minutes.

The railway between Câmpulung Moldovenesc and Vatra Dornei was buil during the Austro-Hungarian rule between 1889-1901.

The railway between Vatra Dornei and Ilva Valley in Transylvania was built in 1924-1938 and includes 9 tunnels totalizing 2,38 km and 191 bridges totalizing 1,51 km.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marija Bistrica is a town and municipality in the Krapina-Zagorje County in central Croatia.*









Panoramio More photos by  mtomaz

*Marija Bistrica* has an old Marian shrine of the Black Madonna which is a place of pilgrimage and visited by hundreds of thousands of pilgrims every year.

Marija Bistrica 001 by korom, on Flickr

Marija Bistrica 016 by korom, on Flickr

Marija Bistrica 065 by korom, on Flickr









Panoramio More photos by  branko99









Panoramio More photos by  branko99


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ivangorod, Russian-Estonian border, Leningrad Oblast*
































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Meissen, Free State of Saxony, Germany










Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Der Neues Rathaus, Hannover, Deutschland (Germany)











Photo auf Paul Matternja Photography

Wie schön!!!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Vragović-Patačić-Schlippenbach, Marusevec, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar

Maruševec Dvorac by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr

Maruševec Dvorac by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


Maruševec Dvorac by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


Maruševec Dvorac by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turtaba, Mehedinți Mountains, Oltenia​










Turtaba is a village with 184 inhabitants in the mirific area around Isverna. The wooden church was built in 1829.


Wikipedia​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakar, Primorje-Gorski Kotar County, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by  Tomislav Gomercic









Panoramio More photos by  gordan pavletic









Panoramio More photos by  Ljubiša Bogoevski









Panoramio More photos by  gordan pavletic









Panoramio More photos by  Gordana Kvajo









Panoramio More photos by  gordan pavletic


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Abyssous by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*London*

Camden Town












Piccadilly Circus


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lepoglava is a town in Varaždin County, northern Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by  zoon









Panoramio More photos by  Vladimir Tkalcic










Panoramio More photos by  Vladimir Tkalcic









 Lepoglava (HR), on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.









Panoramio More photos by  safko01


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​









22 km long, the gorges of River Nera are the wildest and the most tortuous in country, as you can see in Google Maps on their location. The river makes almost complete turns around cliffs and mountains through a jungle that resemble rather Central America than Europe.



DS_20140503_00162 par serdiana, sur Flickr











DS_20140503_00178 par serdiana, sur Flickr











DS_20140503_00154 par serdiana, sur Flickr












DS_20140503_00146 Lacul Dracului Vali a sărit par serdiana, sur Flickr











DS_20140504_500015 Cascada Bigăr par serdiana, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Northern Lights, Arkhangelsk Oblast, Russia. March 4, 2014





































Photo seen at: Russian Life


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mursko Sredisce City, County of Medimurska, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by  cvetko









Panoramio More photos by  malinero









Panoramio More photos by  radovancvijić2









Panoramio More photos by  Zdenko


[URL="http://www.panoramio.com/"]Panoramio More photos by  dejan gojnik









Panoramio More photos by  Mareeek


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum (Apr 4, 2014)

*Prishtina (Pristina) , Republic of Kosovo (Kosova)*


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum (Apr 4, 2014)

*Part of the mosaic found in the Christian basilica of the Roman amphitheatre of Durrës , ALBANIA (Durazzo-Durrachium-Epidamnos)*










from FB


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ivanec city, the western part of the County of Varazdin, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar









Panoramio More photos by  kbelcar









Grad Ivanec 1396









Grad Ivanec 1396









Grad Ivanec 1396


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Săgagea, Muntele Mare Mountains, Transylvania​










Săgacea is a village of 300 inhabitants that was the center of anticommunist partisans in Apuseni (Western Carpathians). 


Older post with Săgagea: *10888*

Radu Terec​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Beach near Carvoeiro, Algarve - Portugal*











http://upload.wikimedia.org









source: www.inspiredluxuryescapes.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Rethymno, Kriti - Greece
*










by Nicola on Flickr


----------



## ekat99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bottmingen, a village in Switzerland


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13952571529/https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13952571529/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The view from the top of Holy Hill, Velebit, Croatia*

Night view by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes Maries de la Mer, Provenza, France*

urbanisme littoral (SAINTES-MARIES-de-LA-MER,FR13) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr

DSCN7113 by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr

Saintes Maries de la Mer by Jori Avlis, on Flickr

Les Saintes Maries de la Mer - La Manade by ariel_40, on Flickr

Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, les arènes et l'église fortifièe, photo par cerf-volant, 24.06.13 by 8db8, on Flickr

Les Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, le port, photo par cerf-volant, 24.06.13 by 8db8, on Flickr

Saintes Maries de la Mer by folie_rufie, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hannover Town Hall, Germany










Photo: Frank Wachter via Visit Hannover


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*, Hautes-Pyrénées department in the Midi-Pyrénées region

Lurd most sv. Mihovila na Gavi by djolenovi, on Flickr

Lurd bolnica by djolenovi, on Flickr

Lurd kuća by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.25 Lurd lift u tvrđavu by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.24 Lurd Tvđava by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.26 Lurd snijeg na Pirinejima by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Rotterdam, taken today:

01.









02.









03.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pécs, Hungary*

Pécs 046 by korom, on Flickr

Pécs 100 by korom, on Flickr

Pécs 093 by korom, on Flickr

Pécs 253 by korom, on Flickr

Pécs (152) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Pravdinsk a town in Kaliningrad Oblast

Founded - 1312; Population 4,323 inhabitants*
































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Our Lady of La Salette, La Salette, France*

Notre Dame de la Salette 2012 (51) by debos.dominique, on Flickr

Descent by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr

La Salette in the Clouds by YellowSubmarine 1926, on Flickr

Notre Dame de la Salette 2012 (43) by debos.dominique, on Flickr

Sanctuaire P by NJo_Shin, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

* in Rubik , Catholic Church of Shelbuem in the Rock of 1272 , sec. XII- XIII (One of the most important churches of Albania)*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Pier of my beloved *Bansin* on *Usedom Island*, Germany.









Morgendämmerung von mdoors auf Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

delete


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roman theater in Orange, France*

Orange, France by nicnac1000, on Flickr

Another view of the ancient Roman theater in Orange France 1st century BCE - 1st century CE (5) by mharrsch, on Flickr

Orange, France IMG_1133 by cupra1, on Flickr

Orange, France IMG_1132 by cupra1, on Flickr

Orange, France IMG_1119 by cupra1, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Veliky Novgorod (Novgorod the Great)*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3425568/​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Schloss Schwerin, Mecklenberg-Vorpommern, Germany










Photo by: e675xa via yandex


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz*, region the Lorraine, prefecture of Moselle, France

Metz 007 by korom, on Flickr

Metz 041a by korom, on Flickr

Metz 044 by korom, on Flickr

Metz 011 by korom, on Flickr

Metz 025 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Munich, Germany

Lustheim Castle, Munich, Germany










Foto: Helge Kropp


Nymphenburg Castle Park, Munich










Foto: Christian Kirmaier

Sendlinger Straße, München (Munich)










Die Thierschstraße, München (Munich)










Foto: Dennis Schöber


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amalfi* in the province of Salerno, in the region of Campania, on the Gulf of Salerno, Italy

Amalfi (36) by korom, on Flickr

Amalfi (86) by korom, on Flickr

Amalfi (189) by korom, on Flickr

Amalfi (40) by korom, on Flickr

Amalfi (185) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stryn municipality, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*


Padlling Loenvatnet... by bent inge, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljana von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ljubljana von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ljubljana von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ljubljana von cinxxx auf Flickr


Ljubljana von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Maximin*, Region Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, Department Var, France

La Basilique de Saint Maximin by denis6181, on Flickr
*Basilica of Saint Mary Magdalene*

Basilique Sainte Marie Madeleine à Saint Maximin la Sainte Beaume by Christine Triadou, on Flickr

2013.05.27 Saint Maximin Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by djolenovi, on Flickr


l'échauguette de Saint-Maximin by Dominique Lenoir, on Flickr

Saint-Maximin by wandelwereld, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


P1080814 von cinxxx auf Flickr


P1080817 von cinxxx auf Flickr


P1080821 von cinxxx auf Flickr


P1080822 von cinxxx auf Flickr


P1080826 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pisa, Italy*


Historical Pisa by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

*Manarola, Italy*


Italian Flair by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

*Vernazza, Italy*


Vernazza Sunset by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

*Lucca, Italy*


Dramatic Lucca by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Isle of Capri, Italy*


Isle of Capri - Atmospheric View by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Isle of Capri - Fit for an Emperor by Nomadic Vision Photography, no Flickr


Isle of Capri - Crystal Clear por Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Isle of Capri - Dramatic Views by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux*, Region Aquitaine, Department Gironde, France









Panoramio More photos by stanito









Panoramio More photos by Pom'









Panoramio More photos by Pom'









Panoramio More photos by Pom'









Panoramio More photos by VargovicPhoto


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm Sweden




























Taken by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Linz, Austria*


Linz, Austria von cinxxx auf Flickr


Linz, Austria von cinxxx auf Flickr


Linz, Austria von cinxxx auf Flickr


Linz, Austria von cinxxx auf Flickr


Linz, Austria von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tulip fields, Netherlands












Photo by: Allard Schager


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peschiera del Garda*, is a town in the Province of Verona, Region Veneto, Italy

Peschiera del Garda by ManuelBert, on Flickr

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.28 Peschiera del Garda Sv. Marija od jasena by djolenovi, on Flickr

Peschiera del Garda by ManuelBert, on Flickr

E.652.011 by Riccardo Fogagnolo, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rastoke, Croatia*


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


Rastoke von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ksamil - Ionian Sea - Southern Albania* 










*Valbona National Park in the Albanian Alps (Bjeshkët e Namuna)- Northern Albania*










*Gjirokastra Historic Center (Unesco Protected Area) - South Albania*










*Kruja Castle and the National Gjergj Kastrioti Skanderbeg Museum - Central Albania*










*Berat Castle and Orthodox Monastery (Unesco Protected Site) - South Albania *










*Antique Theatre of Phoinike (Finiq Archaeological Park) - South Albania *










from Discover Albania in FB


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Dublín (Ireland)*


Droichead Samuel Beckett (Dublin) por nacho bokeh, en Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Saint Anne's Fortress, Rostov Oblast*










http://s019.radikal.ru/i631/1312/ea/e69144fe5877.jpg​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Samobor*, Zagreb county, Croatia









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


>


my prayers for Serbia and Crotia! keep safe there!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The endless Carpathian jungle












DSC_1144 par nickstreet13, sur Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ragusa* the capital of the province of Ragusa, on the island of Sicily, Italy

Ragusa, Sicily, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Ragusa, Sicily, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Ragusa, Sicily, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Cathedral of San Giorgio , Ragusa, Sicily, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Ragusa, Sicily, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Frankfurt, Germany


















Photos by: Alem Dogan









Photo by: mainufo

















Photos by: Kovi53









Photo by: İ.Yaşartekin


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

More of my latest Stockholm pics


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Syracuse*, Sicily, Italy

Syracuse, Sicily by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Syracuse, Sicily by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


Syracuse, Sicily by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Syracuse, Sicily by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Syracuse, Sicily by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

Szczecin, Poland


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*
Akhun tower, Sochi, Krasnodar krai*










http://s58.radikal.ru/i159/1306/20/c1a923f2c213.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1306/18/3c4c25f16af0.jpg​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Würzburg, Bavaria, Germany

Photos from: Würzburg.de (Facebook)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: H-A-N-N-O-V-E-R :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
Lower Saxony, Germany

:banana::apple::banana::apple::banana::apple::banana::apple::banana::apple::banana::apple::banana::apple::banana::apple:




























Photos from: Visit Hannover​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Nesvizh Castle, Republic of Belarus*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4770916/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4827319/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*VITEBSK, Republic of Belarus*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4767083/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta - around Mila 23 / Міла 23












Mila 23 is a village with 342 Lipovan Russians, 145 Romanians and 6 Ukrainians in the heart of Danube Delta. Is accessible only by water.


mila23.com 1 2​


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

People... Please limit yourself to a max. of 3 photos per post, thank you. 

Some very nice stuff again, I love the Belarussian castle.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Chalk Cliffs at Jasmund National Park | Rugia Island, Baltic Sea, Germany*

*Jasmund National Park on Rugia Island, Germany*









ice age von Sandra Bartocha auf Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Rio-Antirio Bridge - Greece*

Rio-Antirio Bridge ~ Nafpaktos von Nikos Golfis auf Flickr

*Nafplio town in the Peloponnese in Greece*

nafplio panorama HDR 02 von Anaximandros auf Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice*, Region Veneto, Italy

Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr

Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ordesa National Park, Spain*









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisbon View by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

*Algarve Coast, Portugal*


Exploring Lagos by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

*Sintra, Portugal*


Sintra Atmosphere by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussel, Belgium*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14255237342/sizes/l/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotari* settlement in the City of Samobor, Zagreb County, Croatia









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk









Ptičica More photos by mdunisk


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Zakynthos - Ionian Islands, Greece*

Zakynthos city (Ζάκυνθος) von Serge Sanramat auf Flickr

*Navagio (Shipwreck) Beach, Zakynthos - Greece*

Navagio (Shipwreck) Beach, Zakynthos von Yankis auf Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena*, is a city in Tuscany, Italy - Cathedral of Siena









Wikimedia









Wikimedia









Wikimedia









Wikimedia









Wikimedia


----------



## senitelsi (Dec 11, 2012)

Logarska valley 








H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mount Tomorr (the most mystic and divine mountain in the country , called also as Father Tomorr) also Sotira Fall near the mountain , Berati Region - ALBANIA *



















from FB


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Berlin, Germany


















Photos seen at Germany Art and Architecture

Bergfest In Berlin










Britzer garden

















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69197519354.121666.10733764354&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69197519354.121666.10733764354&type=1&theater


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

...and again from Berlin

The most popular icon of Germany – Brandenburger Tor ! (Brandenberg Gate)








Foto von Andreas Depping auf 
 Berlin – the Place to be










 Marcus Klepper Photography‎


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rouen*, Region Upper Normandy, Department Seine-Maritime, France

Rouen, Hôtel de Ville et Saint Ouen by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


Rouen, le Gros Horloge a by christine.petitjean, on Flickr

Rouen, le jour se lève sur Saint Ouen i by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


Rouen, rue Saint Romain by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


Rouen, le Gros Horloge c by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola*, Liguria, Italy









Panoramio More photos by gionniJr









Panoramio More photos by Anto & Pier









Panoramio More photos by ina-maria









Panoramio More photos by ina-maria









Panoramio More photos by Walter.Maurer


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ludbreg*, Varazdin County, Croatia









Wikipedia









Wikipedia









Panoramio More photos by VargovicPhoto









Panoramio More photos by Mata Hary









Panoramio More photos by Zdenko Brkanic


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Màlaga, Andalusia - Spain*

_The cathedral_










http://upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Virovitica*, Viroviticko Podravina County, Croatia

Virovitica (2) by korom, on Flickr

Virovitica (6) by korom, on Flickr

Virovitica (9) by korom, on Flickr

Virovitica (14) by korom, on Flickr

Virovitica (7) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rennes, France*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/greglebreton-photography/12229213314/in/[email protected]/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Daruvar*, Bjelovar-Bilogora County, Croatia

Daruvar (4) by korom, on Flickr

Daruvar (18) by korom, on Flickr

Daruvar (22) by korom, on Flickr

Daruvar (28) by korom, on Flickr

Daruvar (30) by korom, on Flickr

Daruvar (34) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hamburg










von: @KaPe Schmidt.










von: Hamburg – meine Stadt










von ste#be Fotografie

Sumatrakontor, Hamburg









Photo by: tmx2 via flickr


Hamburg Rathaus








Hamburg Rathaus by baden03 via flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lampedusa Island (Ag), Sicily - Italy*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampedusa











by Lucio Sassi on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

This happend 70 years ago, the days after D-day:









picture from vnews.com









Picture from thisworldrocks.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy. France*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14321608013/in/[email protected]/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Senj, Croatia*

Senj 177 by korom, on Flickr

Senj 070 by korom, on Flickr

Senj 221 by korom, on Flickr

Senj 213 by korom, on Flickr

Senj 211 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Neamț











Piatra Neamt par mccrya, sur Flickr










Piatra Neamt par mccrya, sur Flickr











Piatra Neamt - sunset par mccrya, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia*, Iberian Peninsula, Spain

Segovia, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Aqueduct of Segovia, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Catedral de Santa María de Segovia, España by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Alcázar of Segovia, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Segovia Cathedral, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*Breisach, Germany* Different impressions of the cathedral


Münstersilhouette 19-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 18-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 14-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 7-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 17-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 16-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstersilhouette 9-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugges (Belgium)*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14153662790/in/pool-brugge/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Deutscher Dom, Berlin, Germany









Photo source









Gendarmenmarkt von Wolfgang Staudt auf flickr









Deutscher Dom von Olivier Bruchez auf flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninapetita/14399889044/in/pool-barcelona/


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Palasa Beach - ALBANIA Ionian Coast*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ that beach is wow!!!!! looks untouched, peaceful. Beautiful beach!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biarritz, France*









































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/joelshine/14425585293/in/photostream/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Catania*, _Etna eruption of 15th June 2014_ - *Sicily, Italy*










by _Alessio Marchetti_ on Facebook


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Čičmany - the painted wooden village - Slovakia













































taken by sqooth


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica*, Primorje - Gorski Kotar County, Croatia

Crkva sv. Antuna by djolenovi, on Flickr

Vinodolska ulica by djolenovi, on Flickr

Crikvenica, Vinodolska by djolenovi, on Flickr

Muzej Crikvenica by djolenovi, on Flickr

Crkva sv. Antuna by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Preparing for Christmas festivities at Vienna's Karskirche:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dieppe. Haute Normandie*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/granderue/9360816746/in/pool-dieppe/


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Sunset in Croatia on the Adriatic Sea*










http://www.jutarnji.hr/romanticni-zalazak-sunca-u-veloluckom-zaljevu/1174926/?foto=1


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sinaia resort and Bucegi Mountains









DSCN1175 par Drew and Julie McPheeters, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cernavodă​






By our forumer, Bloody Bat.



A2 par axiopolisianu, sur Flickr










DSC08158 par axiopolisianu, sur Flickr









Cernavoda par axiopolisianu, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cahors, Lot, France*



Cahors by Clémence L, on Flickr




02-021 by hartan2013, on Flickr




IMG_9186 by waltermac1, on Flickr




IMG_9162 by 
waltermac1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ajaccio, Corse-France*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajacciotourisme/6253570947/in/photostream/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanbaptistem/11591508335/in/pool-ajaccio/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gosausee, Austria*


Gosausee Austria 1 by renata_souza_e_souza, on Flickr


Gosausee Austria - Little boat by renata_souza_e_souza, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dzhanhot, Krasnodar Krai, Russia*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5428452/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5234290/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5429813/?from_member​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*














































https://www.facebook.com/zurichtourism/photos_albums


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, London, United Kingdom

Shown are normally-sized photos





































Photos from: Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Chata pri Zelenom plese mountain hut (1553m) - High Tatras mountains - Slovakia













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican City*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mutrock/14282820498/in/pool-holysee



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/nydavid1234/13652602155/in/pool-holysee/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Vatican City*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see the Pope someday! :angel: one of my dream cities to visit


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*National Library Republic of Belarus*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4042393/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chateau Erken, The Kabardino-Balkar Republic, Russia*




























http://yablor.ru/blogs/chateau-erken-shato-erken/2423810​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Gironde, Aquitaine, France*
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/katherinou/13154521163/in/pool-bordeauxstreetphotography/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

deleted


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nin*, County Zadar, Croatia

Nin 078 by korom, on Flickr

Nin 074 by korom, on Flickr


Nin 019 by korom, on Flickr

Nin 076 by korom, on Flickr

Nin 101 by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blüemlisalp, Switzerland*


Inspection of the Blüemlisalp by Alpine Light & Structure, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Aachen, Germany (3 photos)









Photo source

Rathaus Aachen (Aachen City Hall)








Rathaus Aachen by WeiterWinkel via flickr

Aachen Cathedral








Der Aachener Dom (Aachen, Cathedral) by Christian Scholz via flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*'Workman' Bratislava, Slovakia:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptov region, Slovakia













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/yanndo2b/14201810152/in/pool-monacofrenchriviera/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica*, Primorje - Gorski Kotar County, Croatia

Lučica by djolenovi, on Flickr

Zgrada by djolenovi, on Flickr


Zgrada by djolenovi, on Flickr

Zgrada by djolenovi, on Flickr

Most na Dubračini by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Como, Italy*


Villa del Balbianello: Luxury Villa on Lake Como, Italy by Daniel Peckham, on Flickr


Storybook Land in Real Life - Lake Como Villa, Italy by Daniel Peckham, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Saon Monastery and Somova Marshes, Dobruja​









The monastery was established in 1846 on the shore of Parcheș Lake, part of the Somova wetland complex (100 km²), the fourth largest wetland area in Romania. Present church is from 1878.

Claboo Media​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vigo, Spain*














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalosanmartin/10074719356/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

*Warsaw, Poland*









by Zapaleniec


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bauhaus (houses/buildings), Dessau, Germany









©Yvonne Tenschert, 2009, Stiftung Bauhaus Dessau









©Christin Irrgang, 2011, Stiftung Bauhaus Dessau









©Yvonne Tenschert, 2009, Stiftung Bauhaus Dessau

via www.germany.travel


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Schwerin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany



















Foto gesehen bei/Photo seen at: DW - Hin und weg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes* - the City of Mary, France

2013.05.23 Lurd Svetište by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.23 Lurd Spilja ukazanja Massabielle by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.25 Lurd grad by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.24 Lurd Tvđava by djolenovi, on Flickr

2013.05.26 Lurd snijeg na Pirinejima by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Fulda, Hesse, Germany










Fulda Orangerie from the Schlossgarten by barynz via flickr









Schlossgarten Fulda by Daniel Petzold Photography via flickr









Fulda by Charlie Dave via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pamplona, Spain*
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolne/5226604782/in/pool-pamplona-navarra/


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Santorini island in the southern Aegean Sea - Greece*

Grecia es azul (5 fotos) von Miss Mandarina auf Flickr


1_Santorini_Greece_52C9547 von Serge THELLIER auf Flickr


Santorini von Kostas Trovas auf Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucharest by me​







*More shots from today on Photos of Romania*





Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr








Piața Drapelului (Flag Square), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Piața Drapelului (Flag Square), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar*, Bosnia and Herzegovina

Mostar (40) by korom, on Flickr

Mostar (7) by korom, on Flickr

Mostar (43) by korom, on Flickr

Mostar (161) by korom, on Flickr

Mostar (142) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Half-timbered houses in Strasbourg, France*


Strasbourg Half-timbered houses along canal by mbell1975, on Flickr


Strasbourg Half-timbered houses by mbell1975, on Flickr


Half Timbered Houses in Le Petite Strasbourg France by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia. Spain*
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/dirkr1977/14467652154/in/[email protected]/


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Zakynthos island in the Ionian Sea - Greece*


Navagio (Shipwreck) Beach, Zakynthos von Yankis auf Flickr


Zakinthos - Ship wreck von *chomik auf Flickr


Zakinthos von jackgramm auf Flickr


Into the blue... von Peter Sillitoe auf Flickr


Zante town von stephanrudolph auf Flickr


Zakynthos Harbour. von Anna Oates auf Flickr


ZAKYNTHOS-01 von MY PHOTOS 1000+ auf Flickr


Zante Town Harbour von Holfo auf Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

The alps as viewed from Le Barrage d'emosson, Switzerland by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Lake Garda, Italy
Viele, Commune di Tremosine, Lake Garda, Italy by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Goðafoss, Iceland










Photo by: Stian Rekdal


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Some photos of Northern Norway from Art by T.Richardsen

Troms county









Sørkjosen, Troms


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Erfurt









Erfurt, Krämerbrücke by *Light Painting* via flickr









Erfurt - Krämerbrücke by *Light Painting* via flickr










Erfurt - Krämerbrücke *Light Painting* via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinan. Bretagne, France*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/michel_craipeau/9407799317/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Wannsee Beach, Berlin, Germany









Berlin Wannsee, 28.04.2012 by Juska Wendland via flickr









Wannsee by Dani Valentin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Fjords of Norway! 

Shown: Geirangerfjord










From: Most beautiful places on Earth


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Serbia*









https://vk.com/photo-31215746_273288642









https://vk.com/photo-31215746_292233150









https://vk.com/photo-31215746_288376232


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw. Poland*



























































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/filip_bramorski/14530875634/in/pool-warsaw/


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Orava region, Slovakia































































taken by sqooth


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes*, France

The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by bodulka, on Flickr

Coupole of the basilica by bodulka, on Flickr

The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by bodulka, on Flickr

Basilica of the Rosary, Lourdes by bodulka, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hallstat, Austria*


Hallstat Dawn by Piriya (Pete), on Flickr


Hallstat by Piriya (Pete), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*At the upper Unna Räitastugan lake, northern Sweden*:


Day 4: At the upper Unna Räitastugan lake par Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Festetics palace at Keszthely, Hungary









Festetics palace at Keszthely, Hungary by Heather Cowper via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

djole13 said:


> *The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes*, France
> 
> The Sanctuary of Our Lady of Lourdes by bodulka, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I would love to go here soon. Mama Mary pray for us! :angel:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*









































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14518663271/in/pool-st-petersburg/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Portofino, Italy*


Choose your Boat & House in Portofino by ! . © Angela Lobefaro . !, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Feu d'artifice 14 juillet 2014 ©Sophie Robichon/ Mairie de Paris























































PARIS


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dakaro said:


> Only France in Europe? Come on guys, show us some Eastern Europe photos. :cheers:


You can help by doing such


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Panorama from Petřínská Rozhledna, Prague, Czech Republic*

SCROLL --->


Panorama from Petřínská Rozhledna, Prague, Czech Republic von JH_1982 auf Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I may not understand the caption but the place is breath taking



> På varme dager som denne er det fint å være ute i skjærgården i Bodø - Væran.


Bodø, Norway



























Photos from: Bodø


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marseille. France*
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoine-appr/14370868360/in/pool-marseilles/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


>


Norway has 45,000 islands :nuts:

And me who thought Greece (only 6,000) or Croatia (1,000 islands) is the European queen of islands ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ i agree Croatia is very beautiful :cheers2:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Toledo, Spain*


Toledo by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Norway has 45,000 islands :nuts:
> 
> And me who thought Greece (only 6,000) or Croatia (1,000 islands) is the European queen of islands ...


Wow that's interesting to know! added knowledge again for me :cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Brienz, Switzerland*


Brienz, Switzerland by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tunnel of Love, Ukraine












Photo by: Vitalii Sak









Photo by: asif alavi awan


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Trøgstad, Norway



















Photos by: Snemann


----------



## AnGo89 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sarajevo, the capital of Bosnia and Herzegovina (taken by me):


----------



## AnGo89 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sarajevo.


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Boyshow said:


> *Saint Petersburg, Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Magnificent!!* :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thessalonique, Greece*










































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/loizosl/14221563483/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pillnitz Palace, Dresden, Germany









source









Dresden, Schloss Pillnitz, Elbseitig, Wasserpalais by Heribert Pohl via flickr









Germany - Schloss Pillnitz by Harshil Shah via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Modern Buildings of Oslo, Norway









IT-Fornebu Portal Building by Wojtek Gurak via flickr









Sørenga by Wojtek Gurak via flickr









Sørenga by Wojtek Gurak via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Белорусском Полесье
Belorussian Woodlands










Photo from: National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Montenegro










Photo by: Alla Best


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prag | Blue Hour by Philipp Götze, on Flickr


Colorful Prague by Miroslav Petrasko (hdrshooter.com), on Flickr


Prague in winter at the blue hour by DoctorNo_34, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Giulio Island is an island within Lake Orta in Piedmont, northwestern Italy*


San Giulio Island by Fabio Montalto, on Flickr


Island of Orta S.Giulio by Fabio Montalto, on Flickr


Orta San Giulio by ccr_358, on Flickr


Orta San Giulio by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens, Greece*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/patsnik/14533234034/in/pool-athensgreecebutnoacropolis/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Menorca island, Spain*


Exploring Menorca's coves by canoe by B℮n, on Flickr


Sea kayaking on Menorca island by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## AnGo89 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest - Liszt Academy of Music, Hungary*



> Architects: Korb Flóris & Giergl Kálmán,
> built in 1907, in late Art Nouveau style.
> Murals and mosaic design: Körösfői-Kriesch Aladár (Gödöllő Artists' Colony)
> Stained glass windows and glass mosaic: Róth Miksa (Budapest)
> Ceramics (pyrogranite and majolica): manufactory of Zsolnay Vilmos (Pécs)




Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr




Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr




Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr




Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr




Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*



Calm July evening in Saint Petersburg by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr




Early morning in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr




White Nights in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Helsinki, Finland*



Early morning in Helsinki, Finland by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr




Gloomy december day in Helsinki by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr




Christmas is coming soon in Helsinki by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr




Early morning in Helsinki, Finland. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Prague, Czech Republic









Prague From Above by Eric Larson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Moravia, Czech Republic










Nothing Comes Free ~ South Moravia, Czech Republic by Martin Sojka via flickr


















next 2 photos are from Krzysztof Browko Landscape Photography


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lille. France*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/wagsywheeler/14580245184/in/pool-lille_fr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Old Town - Kotor by Atilla2008, on Flickr


Bay of Kotor by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eindhoven. Netherlands*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13892412255/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oresund Bridge, connecting Denmark and Sweden









the bridge by Nikos Roussos via flickr









Øresund Brücke by marcus tacker via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Canary Islands, Spain









Sand Dunes in Gran Canaria by Pedro Szekely via flickr









Canary Island Fishermen by Vin Crosbie via flickr









Fable of the Mermaid and the Drunks by Italo via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Wrocław at dusk by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Wrocław z lotu ptaka por Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Old Town spires by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Strbske Pleso in National Park High Tatra, Slovakia*


Glacial mountain lake Strbske Pleso in National Park High Tatra, Slovakia. by nicksimages.com, on Flickr


Mountain lake Strbske Pleso in National Park High Tatra, Slovakia. Hdr image. by nicksimages.com, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Gendarmenmarkt in Berlin, Germany*


Deutscher Dom and Konzerthaus at Gendarmenmarkt - Berlin by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


Konzerthaus at Gendarmenmarkt - Berlin/Germany by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Neuschwanstein, Germany*


Castelo de Neuschwanstein - Alemanha by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


Neuschwanstein - Alemanha by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


Neuschwanstein - Alemanha by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


Neuschwanstein - Alemanha by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Praga - República Tcheca by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


Praga - República Tcheca by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


Prague - Czech Republic by Daniel Ruivo, on Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Prague! :shocked:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Poço da Alagoinha, Flores island, Azores, Portugal*


Poço da Alagoinha by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


At Poço da Alagoinha by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Austria*


Innsbruck, Austria by Uncle Buddha, on Flickr


Innsbruck by Steve_Pond, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bay of Kotor, Montenegro*


Perast and Boka Bay - Kotor & Boka Bay, Montenegro by whl.travel, on Flickr


Perast by Atilla2008, on Flickr


Kotor Reflections by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg-German*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian-grote/14660988751/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RENNES-France*
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14211113735/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Have you ever wondered what mountain is this in Toblerone's chocolates?









2014-01-29 by Scattynobrain via flickr


This is Matterhorn aka "Toblerone Mountain" :drool: in Switzerland









Matterhorn by Sysop via flickr


:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Blausee (Blue Lake), Switzerland









Blausee by Chris Zielecki via flickr









Blausee by Tedd Santana via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lapland, Finland

this photo is taken last July 14, 2014









Lapland by josef.stuefer via flickr









Aurora Borealis in Finnish Lapland by Visit Finland via flickr









Lainio Snow Village in Finnish lapland by Visit Finland via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

South Moravia, Czech Republic









National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tuscany region, Italy

Май в Тоскане, Италия. 
Автор фото/Photo by : Даниил Коржонов/ Daniel Korozhonov via National Geographic Россия


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


>


:eek2:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*St. Anton, Switzerland*


Winterlandschaft by Chris Mueller Photography, on Flickr


St. Anton by Chris Mueller Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Maloja, Switzerland*


wenn der Nebel kommt by Chris Mueller Photography, on Flickr

*Bergun, Switzerland*


Palpuognasee II by Chris Mueller Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great pics guys!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Iglesia de Matias e Iglesia Calvinista (Budapest) por dleiva, no Flickr


Parlamento de Budapest desde el Bastion de los Pescadores por dleiva, no Flickr


Basilica de San Esteban (Budapest, Hungria) por dleiva, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Paris, France*


Panorama del Museo del Louvre (Paris) por dleiva, no Flickr


Notre Dame (París) por dleiva, no Flickr


Palais Garnier (Operan Nacional de Paris) por dleiva, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*London, UK*


Mandela in London por dleiva, no Flickr


Tower Bridge, London por dleiva, no Flickr


----------



## Stawero45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Ponte dei Sospiri - The Bridge of Sighs - (Venice, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


Nocturna Venecia I by Rafa Riancho, on Flickr


Nocturna Venecia II by Rafa Riancho, on Flickr


Nocturna Venecia III by Rafa Riancho, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pulteney Bridge across the River Avon in Bath, England*


Pulteney bridge - Bath by Rafa Riancho, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*


Basilica St Pietro by MM Ahmad, on Flickr


The vatican at blue hour by Stavros.A, on Flickr


Trevi Fountain at night by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr


Colosseum at night - Rome by Campana Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/peterrotterdam/10889046355/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/cromeo/14521345456/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hohenzollern Castle, Stuttgart











Photo seen at: stuffpoint


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Osterode, Lower Saxony, Germany










Photo seen at: Germany Art and Architecture









Osterode bei Nacht by Jens Steinbeisser via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Fulda, Hesse, Germany










Fulda Orangerie from the Schlossgarten by barynz via flickr









Schlossgarten Fulda by Daniel Petzold Photography via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Residenz Munich, Germany










Hall in Residenz Munich by Adam Schok via flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Stockholm Skyline (Sweden) por dleiva, no Flickr


Stortorget, Gamla Stan (Stockholm, Sweden) por dleiva, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Coast of Apulia, Italy*


Solo pochi mesi...Only a few months ... come on! ‪‬ por Fabrizio Arati, no Flickr


Salento May 2014... I love it!!! por Fabrizio Arati, no Flickr


E tu eri con me... - And you were with me ... por Fabrizio Arati, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Paris, France*


Opéra Garnier & La Défense by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris / Sunset version II by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel & Sacré Coeur @ Blue Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*


Palacio de Cibeles - Madrid by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Gracias por todo, Madrid by Rafa Riancho, on Flickr


Madrid - Plaza de Cibeles by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*


Twisted houses por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Sagrada Família por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Gaudí's style por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hungarian Parliament, Budapest on the colors of the Hungarian flag









Hungarian parliament with special colors by Zsolt Andrasi via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Munich, Germany









München, Haidhausen, Maximilianeum by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr









München, Max-Joseph Platz, Palais Toerring-Jettenbach by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr









München, Kirche Skt Kajetan, (Theatiner Kirche) und Hofgarten Pavillon im Licht eines Winterspätnachmittages by Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhague, Danmark*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/21adri/3998110311/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn. Estonia*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/carnerita/12411171265/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Old, charming, beautiful city of Bamberg, Germany



> Looking out across the river in the old town of Bamberg, where they decorate their bridges with flowerpots. There's lots to see and it could take hours to walk over the seven hills the city is built on and explore it all. Thankfully Bamberg is also famous for its delicious beers! :cheers1:














> The old town hall of Bamberg, a beautiful little city built on seven hills and across two main rivers.
> 
> It's often referred to as a 'second Rome' because of its importance in the Holy Roman Empire. It's also one of the few European cities that has escaped completely unscathed from any war.












38 German UNESCO World Heritage sites in 30 days - Will he make it?


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Akureyri, Iceland*


Akureyri reflections by fede_gen88, on Flickr




Akureyri, Iceland by monchoparis, on Flickr




Iceland by 18%_silver, on Flickr




Akureyri by Sverrir Thorolfsson, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica*, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia

Crikvenica pogled by djolenovi, on Flickr

Raskršće Kaštel1 by djolenovi, on Flickr

Vila by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Berlin, Germany*


Rotes Rathaus (Ayuntamiento Rojo) Berlín por dleiva, no Flickr


La Nueva Sinagoga de Berlín, Oranienburger Straβe por dleiva, no Flickr


Berliner Dom (Museumsinsel, Berlin) por dleiva, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Marseille, France*


#36 Vieux-Port | Marseille by Franck Vallet, on Flickr


Vieux-Port, La Major, Le PAM, La tour CMA-CGM, les Quartiers Nord ... Marseille by Franck Vallet, on Flickr


La Tour by Franck Vallet, on Flickr


Soirée Orange au MuCEM | Marseille | France | 17 décembre 2013 by Franck Vallet, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Toledo, Spain*


Toledo after sunset by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


Alcázar de Toledo by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid after sunset by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


Cibeles by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


Madrid by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


Madrid protestando by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*


[Sunset by Notre-Dame Church - Lausanne] por Vinz, no Flickr


[Lausanne] por Vinz, no Flickr


** Lausanne... l'élégante... ** - 19 por Impatience_1, no Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Harpa Opera House, Reykjavik, Iceland










Reykjavik's harbor by Helgi Halldórsson via flickr
inside Harpa, the opera house in Reykjavik









Harpa  by Jaisri Lingappa via flickr









Inside Harpa, Reykjavík by Ulf Bodin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Keukenhof, Netherlands









DSCF0569 by Kevin Millican via flickr









Dutch Tulips, Keukenhof Gardens, Holland - 0655 POTD by Tom Jutte via flickr










Visit Holland


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Grotte di Frasassi* / Marche / Italy


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Vevey, Switzerland*


Vevey, Switzerland on Lake Geneva por Mike Filippoff, no Flickr


Lavaux region from Château de La Tour de Peilz, Vevey. por Ayush Bhandari, no Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ drool :drool: What a cave!!!!!! Stunning, amazing, wonderful!!!!  :bow:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milazzo and Aeolian Islands* / Sicilia / Italy


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning photos guys! The Italian cave is just :drool:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Puerto de Helsinki por karinavera, no Flickr


Helsinki Night Lights por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, no Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Siena* / Toscana / Italy


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Caserta* / Campania / Italy 






























































​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Ljubjana, Slovenia*


Winter Views from Nebotičnik (From Stari trg to the Marshes) por Union*, no Flickr


Winter Views from Nebotičnik (City Hearth) por Union*, no Flickr


Winter in Ljubljana por Union*, no Flickr


Winter Views from Nebotičnik (Old Town Spires close-up) por Union*, no Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bolzano and surrounds* / Trentino Alto Adige / Italy


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Twilight Fairy Tales - (Prague, Czech Republic) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


Prag | Blue Hour by Philipp Götze, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


St Paul's Cathedral by BertBeckers, on Flickr


Tower Bridge by BertBeckers, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by Ineta23, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiev. Ukraine*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/wallacefsk/14195374629/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*stockholm. Sweeden*























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7242524618/in/photostream/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Taormina* / Sicilia / Italy 












































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ostuni* / Puglia / Italy 
















































































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sirmione* / Lombardia / Italy 
















































































​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Peter's Basilica, Vatican City







































Photos by; Bardia Azizi


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

hugodiekonig said:


> Munich, Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The most "Italian" city beyond the alps.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Porto, Portugal*


Nightfall in Porto by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Colorful Porto by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Nights by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Keizersgracht by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


I Amsterdam by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Montepulciano, Italy*


Montepulciano by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr

*Riomaggiore, Italy*


Riomaggiore by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kriativus said:


> The most "Italian" city beyond the alps.



Wow that's great to know!! kay: :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldbank/6874927312/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valladolid, Spain*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/diegogdiente/14661616135/in/pool-fotografos_de_valladolid/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*



Gothenburg Street by tmizo, on Flickr




Gothenburg View by tmizo, on Flickr​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bologna* / Emilia Romagna / Italy 

Bologna was one of the biggest city by population among Europe, but it was destroyed by a strong earthquake in the Middle Ages. Bologna was the first example of a dense skyline, in the world. Ancient towers were height more than 100m.








Today Bologna is a vibrant university's city (that was founded in 1088, the oldest of western world). City is full of cultural events, great food, as well as art and magnificent history. Their citizens votes for Democrats by ever :lol: and it's one of the most important LGBT place. 


























​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Chiusdino* / Toscana / Italy 

Mystery, legend, sacrileges ... if you are in the ancient San Galgano Abbey, during some nights, you might feel something... maybe special contacts? Try  Otherwise, if you are afraid, you can visit it during beautiful summer days, while you traveling through the hills and countrysides of Tuscany. :cheers:




















































​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Parlament of Sweden (Stockholm) by dleiva, on Flickr


Stortorget, Gamla Stan (Stockholm, Sweden) by dleiva, on Flickr


National Museum (Stockholm, Sweden) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Paris, France*


France, la Défense, Bassin Takis by davidrombaut, on Flickr


Paris - Fountain at Place de la Concorde by Rolandito., on Flickr


Tour Eiffel - Blue hour by Fonk De, on Flickr


Un matin au Louvre by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bonn, Germany

orangesmile









'Bonn' by Ariane Middel @flickr

University of Bonn








'University of Bonn' by Curnen @flickr









'Poppelsdorfer Schloss in Bonn' by Curnen @flickr









'Townhall' by Rykerstribe @flickr

both via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hamburg Rathaus, Hamburg, Germany












Hamburg Rathaus by www.GlynLowe.com via flickr









Rathaus Hamburg by Markus Tacker via flickr









Hamburg Rathaus by Markus Tacker via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yaroslavl, Yaroslavl Oblast, Russia
Ярославл, Яарославская Област, Россия









Yaroslavl 16 by Alexxx Malev via flickr









Yaroslavl by Paula Funnel via flickr









Yaroslavl. Cathedral of the Dormition by Alexxx Malev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Я Шагаю по Москве
Walking in the Streets of Moscow










Red Square GUM stores 01 by michael clarke stuff via flickr









Moscow, Old boat station by michael clarke stuff via flickr









Moscow Kremlin 01 by michael clarke stuff via flickr









Moscow Kremlin Garden by michael clarke stuff via flickr









Moscow River by michael clarke stuff via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Amsterdam, Netherlands










Photo from: Hotel casa 400










Photo from: Visit Holland

Street scene









Photo from: Visit Holland


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kölner Bucht Deutschland - Cologne Germany - Kölner Dom
*






















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/josef-simons/11483619245/in/pool-koeln/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Palermo (Italy)














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/calcagno/2994317265/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14083464270/in/photostream/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transalpina, Romania*​


Transalpina by Danny_Little, on Flickr




Transalpina by Danny_Little, on Flickr




Transalpina by Danny_Little, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Parga, Greece*


City of Parga, Greece by zapisol, on Flickr


Food with a view by mike matthews, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Castelluccio di Norcia* / Umbria / Italy 











































































































​


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pag, Pag island, Croatia*




























*by me.*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague Dusk by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Blue Hour @ Charles Bridge by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Sem título by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Berlin, Germany*


Sem título by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Berlin City Nights 2 by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Sem título by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Gendarmenmarkt  by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


Gate on Fire by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Boyshow said:


> *Vilnius, Lithuania*


Great photos Boyshow, but only the 1st one is from Vilnius. The 2nd, 4th and 5th photos you posted are from Copenhagen and the 3rd from Lausanne (you can see it on their tag on Flickr)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

brazilian001 said:


> Great photos Boyshow, but only the 1st one is from Vilnius. The 2dn, 4th and 5th photos you posted are from Copenhagen and the 3rd from Lausanne (you can see it on their tag on Flickr)


Thank you, I made miske


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Villefranche-sur-Mer, France*


Villefranche-sur-Mer por Cervusvir, no Flickr


Villefranche-sur-Mer por Cervusvir, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Menorca, Spain*


Menorca por Cervusvir, no Flickr


Menorca por Cervusvir, no Flickr


Menorca por Cervusvir, no Flickr


Menorca por Cervusvir, no Flickr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*8) ESTONIA.*

*Tartu*.

Teller chapel.


*Wikipedia*: Amadvr


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*9) FINLAND.*

*Turku*.

The cathedral.


*Wikipedia*: Ekhoc


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*10) FRANCE.*

*Sarcelles* _(Val d´Oise-95, Île-de-France)_.

Place de France.


*Wikipedia*: Luc Bentz


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*11) GERMANY.*

*Jasmund National Park* _(Rügen Island, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern)_.

Viktoria-Sicht and Königsstuhl, seen from the Baltic Sea.


*Wikipedia*: Thomas Wolf


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*12) GREECE.*

*Litochoro* _(Macedonia)_.

View on Mount Olympus.


*Wikipedia*: JFKennedy


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*13) HUNGARY.*

*Budapest*. 

A Dobos Cake at the Café Gerbeaud.


*Wikipedia*: Savannah Grandfather


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*14) IRELAND.*

*Ring of Kerry* _(Co Kerry)_.


*Wikipedia*: Florian Fuchs


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*15) ITALY.*

*Rome*.

Via Biberatica, at Trajan´s Market. 
Curious to see a 2nd century house with air conditioning. Only in Rome. 


*Wikipedia*: AlMare


*Wikipedia*: Greg O´Beirne


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Alps in Pampeago, Italy*


Alpine Serenity by Páll Guðjónsson, on Flickr

*Bled Island in Lake Bled, Slovenia*


Bled Island - Lake Bled, Slovenia by Páll Guðjónsson, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Athens, Greece*


Athens under the stars by © Mario Gutiérrez Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Liencres, Spain*


Lights and cliffs. by © Mario Gutiérrez Photographer, on Flickr


Shooting on the edge. by © Mario Gutiérrez Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Naberezhnaya Kanala Griboyedova, St. Petersburg, Russia*


Naberezhnaya Kanala Griboyedova, St. Petersburg, Russia by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Parliament on Ringstrasse, Wien:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom














































Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Let's go to northern Ireland, United Kingdom :runaway:


























Mournes 









Binevenagh Mountain









Slieve Donard Resort & Spa









Warrenpoint, County Down


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*16) LATVIA.*

The Baltic Sea near *Cape Kolka*, on the Gulf of Riga.


*Wikipedia*: Orangeforrestmushrooms


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*17) LITHUANIA.*

*Aukštaitija National Park*.


*Wikipedia*: Wojsyl


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*18) LUXEMBOURG.*

*Esch-sur-Alzette*.

Rue de l´Alzette.


*Wikipedia*: Jwh


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*19) MALTA.*

*Mdina*.

Saint Paul´s cathedral.



*Wikipedia*: Berthold Werner


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*20) NETHERLANDS.*

*Delft*.

Nieuwe Kerk, Oude Kerk, and a windmill.


*Wikipedia*: Boserma


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*10) FRANCE.*

*Calais* _(Pas-de-Calais-62, Nord-Pas de Calais)_.

A bunker from World War Two.


*Wikipedia*: Piotr Kuczynski


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*11) GERMANY.*

*Rottweil* _(Baden-Wurttemberg)_.

View of the town.


*Wikipedia*: Cristoph Probst


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*12) GREECE.*

*Kastelorizo* _(Kastelorizo Island, Dodecanese)_.

View of the town and port.


*Wikipedia*: Wikinic


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*13) HUNGARY.*

*Szeged*.

Varósháza.


*Wikipedia*: Christo


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*14) IRELAND.*

*Donegal* _(Co. Donegal)_

Graveyard in the Donegal Friary.


*Wikipedia*: Andreas F. Borchert


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*15) ITALY.*

*Positano* _(Salerno province, Campania)_.


*Wikipedia*: Jensens


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*16) LATVIA.*

*Ventspils*.

A street in the old town.


*Wikipedia*: Andrei Romanenko


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*17) LITHUANIA.*

*Neringa*.

Grey dunes on the Curonian Spit.


*Wikipedia*: Kontis Satunas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*18) LUXEMBOURG.*

*Luxembourg*.

View from Metz Square.


*Wikipedia*: Pudelek


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*19) MALTA.*

*Dwejra* _(Gozo island)_.

The Azure Window.


*Wikipedia*: Luca Aless


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*20) NETHERLANDS.*

*Breda*.

The port.


*Wikipedia*: Ralf Roletschek


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*21) POLAND.*

*Sczeczin*.

Starsza starówka. 


Wikipedia: *VnGrijl*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*22) PORTUGAL.*

*Porto*.

Avenida dos Aliados.


*Wikipedia*: Ricardo Tulio Gandelman


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*23) ROMANIA.*

*Sibiu*.

Liceul Samuel Von Brukenthal.


*Wikipedia*: Dragos Dumitru


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*24) SLOVAKIA.*

*Strbske pleso lake*, in the High Tatras.


*Wikipedia*: Matissek


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*25) SLOVENIA.*

*Koper*.

Pretorian palace.


*Wikipedia*: Joergsam


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*26) SPAIN.*

*Liérganes* _(Cantabria)_.

Plaza Marqués de Valdecilla.


*Wikipedia*: Tony Rotondas


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*27) SWEDEN.*

Lake and mountain in *Västerbotten*.


Wikipedia: Pal-Nils Nilsson


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*28) UNITED KINGDOM.*

*Rannoch Moor* _(Scotland)_. 

One of the loneliest places in Britain, if not the loneliest. 


*Wikipedia*: dobienet


*Wikipedia*: Mogens Engelund


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bratislava, Slovakia









Touring Bratislava, Capital of Slovakia by Victor Wong via flickr









Touring Bratislava, Capital of Slovakia by Victor Wong via flickr









Bratislava Castle, Slovakia by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Prague, Czech Republic









Prague Castle, Czech Republic by Victor Wong via flickr









Prague Castle, Czech Republic by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom






























Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Krakow, Poland









Wawel Royal Castle, Krakow, Poland by Victor Wong via flickr









Kraków's Main Square - Rynek Główny w Krakowie by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Srodmiescie, Warsaw, Poland









University of Warsaw Area by Victor Wong via flickr









University of Warsaw Area by Victor Wong via flickr









Warsaw Old Town by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Bouillon, Belgium*


Bouillon by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Bouillon by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Bouillon by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Bouillon by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Arriving to Frankfurt by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Frankfurt by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Römerberg Square - Frankfurt by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburgo by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Salzburgo by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Florence, Italy*


Florencia by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Florencia by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Florencia by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Coimbra, Portugal









Coimbra, Portugal by Victor Wong via flickr









Coimbra, Portugal by Victor Wong via flickr









Coimbra, Portugal by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Naples, Italy*


Nápoles by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr


Naples street life. Near the Royal Palace. by bageltam, on Flickr


The Day Before 3: The Anniversary by krisdecurtis, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sintra and Cascais in Portugal photos










Boca do Inferno em Cascais by Victor Wong via flickr









Cabo da Roca, Sintra, Portugal by Victor Wong via flickr









Sintra-cascais Natural Park, Lisbon, Portugal by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lisbon, Portugal










Oriente Station Bus Terminal, Lisbon, Portugal by Victor Wong via flickr









306A4782 by Victor Wong via flickr









Hotel Avenida Palace, Lisbon, Portugal by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Symi, Greece*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Old town square, Riga, Latvia









See larger (1024)... IMhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/alexdrop/11772210924/sizes/lG_2637_RAW by Alex DROP via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tallinn, Estonia










See larger (1024)... IMG_2736_RAW by Alex DROP via flickr









See larger (1024)... IMG_2736_RAW by Alex DROP via flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovenský raj (Slovak Paradise) National Park, Slovakia



































































































taken by sqooth


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

Tatra Mountains, Poland

















by me


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

Dublin and surroundings













taken by me


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

Sweden, Nynashamn (first 3 photos) and Stockholm (street view)
















taken by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Good job guys


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

Malmo, Sweden












by me


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

...and more











taken by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brantome.France*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/phil-hyde/14881175373/in/photostream/


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

Big Ben by night




and almost face to face 




taken by me


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Trieste, Italy*


Trieste 24-09-06 053 by Naim Jose Ayub, on Flickr


Trieste 24-09-06 007 by Naim Jose Ayub, on Flickr


Trieste 24-09-06 063 by Naim Jose Ayub, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Mykonos, Greece*


Mykonos by Naim Jose Ayub, on Flickr


Little Venice Mykonos 2 by Naim Jose Ayub, on Flickr


Moinhos de Mykonos by Naim Jose Ayub, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Santorini, Greece*


Greece - Santorini - Oia by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Stadhius van Antwerpen en Grote Markt / City Hall of Antwerpen and Old Market square - Antwerpen, Vlaanderen/Flandre/Flanders, Belgium 










See larger (1024) by Alex DROP via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mont des Arts / Kunstberg / Hill of Arts - Bruxells/Brussel, Belgium 









See larger (1024) by Alex DROP via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Gent, Vlaanderen/Flandre/Flanders, Belgium 









See larger (1024) by Alex DROP via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad . Serbia*




























https://www.flickr.com/groups/novisad/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto. Portugal*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fillyc/14150015229/in/pool-porto-portugal/


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

Nature in Norway















by me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Niuewe Maas District and Erasmusbrug - Rotterdam, The Netherlands 









See larger (1024) by Alex DROP via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Keizersgracht and Leidsegracht junction, Amsterdam, The Netherlands









See larger (1024) by Alex DROP via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reims. France*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/reims-tourisme/9031793819/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Staithes, Yorkshire, England, United Kingdom









Staithes, viewed from Cowbar Nab. by Alan via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague Photography by d o l f i, on Flickr


Prague Photography by d o l f i, on Flickr


Prague by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilica-Cathedral of Ntra Sra del Pilar (Zaragoza) Spain*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/joanot/6696280199/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljubljana. Slovenia*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14481922824/in/photostream/


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

Warsaw, Poland





photos taken by me


----------



## yazzie1985 (Aug 16, 2014)

I feel I am taking a tour here. Beautiful views. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

yazzie1985 said:


> I feel I am taking a tour here. Beautiful views. Thanks for sharing your photos.


Welcome to skyscrapercity.com! :wave::hi: We do not own most of the photos here so we give credit to the source. Always do visit this thread and contribute too to the threads here in the General Photography Forums

New Posting Rules:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1237021


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Olang, South Tyrol, Italy









View to Olang, Italy by Hubert Nowak via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Český Krumlov, South Bohemia, Czech Republic









Český Krumlov by Serge Bystro via flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Rome, Italy*


Itay - Rome - St. Peter's Basilica by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr


Italy - Rome - Castel Sant'Angelo by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

My home town NOWY SACZ, south of Poland:









photos from:
http://www.irart.pl/index.php?mainm...z+i+Tatry&GRUPA_1=Menu1&GRUPA_2=S%B9decczyzna


----------



## tedecom (Aug 18, 2007)

Helsinki, Finland















taken by me


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lugano, Switzerland*









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bern, Switzerland*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Basel, Switzerland*


IMG_3234_5_6 by ngg980, on Flickr


IMG_2815_6_7 by ngg980, on Flickr


IMG_2846 by ngg980, on Flickr


IMG_2830_1_3 by ngg980, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ithaka island in the Ionian Sea, in Greece
The home of Odysseus*
Ithaca - Kioni by Alexandros Gabrielsen, on Flickr

*Ithaka*
Lourdas Beach view towards Ithaka by landhere, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Granada, Spain*


Granada - Spain by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Granada - Spain by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Granada - Spain by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Porto, Portugal*


Porto - Portugal by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Porto - Portugal by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Porto - Portugal by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Porto - Portugal by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisboa - Portugal by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Lisbon - Portugal by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Lisbon- Portugal by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


Lisbon- Portugal by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Predeluț village and Piatra Craiului Mountains​








Predeluț (919 inhabitants) is one of the villages around Bran


Predelut, Bran, Romania by Adrian Soare, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Hamburgo desde la torre de St. Nikolai by aljuarez, on Flickr


Canales de Hamburgo by aljuarez, on Flickr


Jungfernstieg, Binnenalster by aljuarez, on Flickr


Rathaus / Ayuntamiento by aljuarez, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Toledo, Spain*


España - Toledo by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


España- Toledo by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


España - Toledo by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

del


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague, Czech Republic by aljuarez, on Flickr


Prague, Czech Republic by aljuarez, on Flickr


Prague, Czech Republic by aljuarez, on Flickr


Calle Dlouhá, Staré Město (ciudad vieja) by aljuarez, on Flickr


Staré Město by aljuarez, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pécs / Hungary*









Istvan









Larigan









gyerage​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Košice / Slovakia*









meehel









Paul Cooper









Miroslav Petrasko​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Malmö / Sweden*









Fotograf Z









Fotograf Z









Rutger Blom​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Óbidos / Portugal*









Francisco Aragão









Francisco Aragão









rschnaible (Off - Back Soon)​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Perast / Montenegro*









mabman11









abbobbotho









Kirill​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Malaga, Spain​










Nighttime Malaga Old Town, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr









Catedral de Málaga por la Noche by Jose Carlos Castro via flickr









Nighttime Malaga Old Town, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Toledo, Spain*











Toledo, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr









Toledo, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cordoba, Spain*











Arriving Córdoba by Victor Wong via flickr









Mezquita-Catedral, The Cathedral and former Great Mosque of Córdoba, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ålesund, Norway*











Ålesund by Dal Lu via flickr










Photo from: Andreas Langvatn‎ via Ålesundby











Photo by: ANTON CRUZ 1 via panoramio​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt am Main - City by Michael_H., on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main - in the opera by Michael_H., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Lörrach, Germany*


Lörrach - Brombach - Germanus-Kirche by Michael_H., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Kleinhüningen, Switzerland*


Huningue - Place Abbatucci by Michael_H., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, France*


France - Auvergne - Le Puy-en-Velay (Sur les chemins de Compostelle - Du Puy-en-Velay à Conques) by Thierry B, on Flickr


France - Auvergne - Le Puy-en-Velay by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Warsaw, Poland*









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Edinburgh, UK*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Source


Prague sleeping gulls by toco112, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*San Terenzo, Italy*


The Poet's Gulf of San Terenzo by B℮n, on Flickr


The beautiful Ligurian tower-houses of San Terenzo by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Coimbra, Portugal*


Coimbra Dawn (Explore) by melodft, on Flickr


Bank of Portugal - Coimbra by rschnaible (Off - Back Soon), on Flickr


Coimbra, 2007 May 5, 12:00 by CGoulao, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome photos in this page! :cheers2:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Milan, Italy*


Milan - Composition of Images (Galleria vista dal Duomo) by Calim*, on Flickr


Milan by CamelKW, on Flickr


Luci in Piazza della Scala - Milan by Lorenzoclick, on Flickr


Progetto Porta Nuova - Milan by Lorenzoclick, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*


Lausanne by Marvin Ancian, on Flickr


Street Scene by FinsUp0531, on Flickr









Source


Lausanne, Switzerland by Andrey Avtomonov, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Verona, Italy*


Birdview of Verona on the Adige river and Ponte Nuovo by B℮n, on Flickr


Italy is a place where normally pizzas show up faster than the Police by B℮n, on Flickr


Verona street has a romantic and classy feel by B℮n, on Flickr


The fountain of Madonna symbolizes the city of Verona by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sirmione, Italy*


Beautiful Sirmione by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Sirmione Serenity by RobertCross1 (off and on), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lofoten archipelago, Norway*


The Lofoten Archipelago by alexconu, on Flickr


Lofoten Islands. Best place on earth? by Yanis Ourabah, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Riddarholmen by Patberg, on Flickr


Twillight Romance by Patberg, on Flickr


Stockholm downtown blue hour by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*London, UK*


London - City of Contrast by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


London - Skyscraper Lighthouse by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Nice, France*


French Riviera - Nice Harbour by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Colourful Nice by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


The Walkway of the English by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bern, Switzerland









Bern by Martin Abegglen via flickr









East View from Zytglogge Tower, Bern by Guido Gloor Modjib via flickr


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Ljubljana, Slovenia


by *xeno_sapien*


by *Andrej Trnkoczy*


by *Maja_Marko*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Koblenz, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*











ex- by mr.donb via flickr










At the Bundesgartenschau (Federal Horticultural Show) 2011 in Koblenz by Andreas Adelmann via flickr









Koblenz by Christine via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Burg Eltz, Münstermaifeld, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*











Burg Eltz by Hoff ~ via flickr










Burg Eltz by Christine via flickr









auf dem Weg zur Burg Eltz by Christine via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mainau, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*





> The Flower Island of Mainau in Lake Constance not only offers gorgeous foliage, but is also home to the biggest butterfly house in #Germany. Have you already seen all of the 1,000 examples of exotic species? #PhotoFriday http://buzz.mw/bc6wo_n











Insel Mainau - Streifzug über die Insel (14) - Verwaltungsgebäude by Pixelteufel via flickr









Insel Mainau - Schloss (1) by Pixelteufel via flickr









Blumeninsel Mainau_031 by gravitat-OFF via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ostende, Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3646421872/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3668941600/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen / Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3806613499/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges .Belgium*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3935926633/in/set-72157621873749377/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen / Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7182807580/in/set-72157621873749377/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Damme / Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6621178411/in/set-72157621873749377/


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great photos guys! :cheers1:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, Croatia*


Croatia - Plitvice Lakes: Pristene by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Croatia - Plitvice Lakes: Sculpted Landscape by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Croatia - Plitvice Lakes: Garden of Eden by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Croatia - Dubrovnik: Castle View by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Croatia - Dubrovnik - The Main Street by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Croatia - Dubrovnik: Adriatic Pastels by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Vernazza, Italy*


Vernazza Contrast by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Vernazza Dawn by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest - Ambience by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Budapest - Hungarian Pastels by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

Budapest - Castle in the Mist by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Atrani, Italy*


Atrani - Rustic Amalfi by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Atrani - Rustic Mediterranean by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*London, UK*



London - Tower Bridge View by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Architectural Contrast by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


St Lawrence Jewry by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Edinburgh, UK*


CALTON HILL by Mark John Nepomuceno, on Flickr


EDINBURGH FESTIVAL by Mark John Nepomuceno, on Flickr


EDINBURGH by Mark John Nepomuceno, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great photos from the UK! Btw FAAN, you posted the second pic of London twice


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! Fixed now.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli (Aeolian Islands), Sicily - Italy*











Eruption of the last weeks



logan1975 said:


> F
> https://www.facebook.com/liparibiz?fref=photo


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tallinn / Estonia*









Knut-Arve Simonsen









ck0375s









Jean-Luc Richter​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/koyuki91/14652490880/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liverpool skyline. England*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14891632741/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiev-Ukraine*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/14176999871/in/photostream/


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Sevilla, Spain*


Atardecer sobre las setas by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Avenue by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Sevilla again by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Untitled by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Sevilla navideña. by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Lagos, Portugal*


Praia Do Camilo by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


Untitled by Zú Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meteora*, Kalabaka, Thessalia, Greece 

grecia 2007 402 by XimoPons, on Flickr

grecia 2007 404 by XimoPons, on Flickr

Meteora 001 by XimoPons, on Flickr

2007 009 meteora by XimoPons, on Flickr

grecia 2007 010 meteora by XimoPons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Athens*, Greece

Athenas clasica by XimoPons, on Flickr

panoramica de Athenas by XimoPons, on Flickr

Acropolis, Athens by XimoPons, on Flickr

Panoramica .. 268 by XimoPons, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rouen, France*


Rouen depuis Flaubert by Thom'Lattelais, on Flickr


Rouen caché by Thom'Lattelais, on Flickr


Pleine lune sur Rouen by Thom'Lattelais, on Flickr


Hôpital Charles Nicolle de Rouen by Thom'Lattelais, on Flickr


Rouen by night by Thom'Lattelais, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Brixham / United Kingdom*









Alison Day









Alison Day









Alison Day​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palácio Foz - Praça dos Restauradores, Lisboa- Portugal*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/4094774935/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosteiro dos Jerónimos, Lisboa-Portugal*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/4095566526/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cremona, Cremona, Italy*











Cremona by William via flickr
​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wroclaw / Poland*









the_insomnia









Susan Clarke









Maria_Globetrotter​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Aarhus / Denmark*









Elaine Williams









Susan Clarke









Elaine Williams​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shkodër / Albania*









cinxxx









cinxxx









Tom Robbins​


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Patmos island in the Aegean Sea . Greece*
107 Die Chora auf Patmos, Griechenland by Wuwus Bilder, on Flickr

Patmos-01 by MY PHOTOS 1000+, on Flickr

Greece - Patmos Island 2008 by Chris&Steve, on Flickr

Patmos - spiaggia di Psili Ammos by mela62, on Flickr

Chora City | Patmos Island view by 2cpoint, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghent, Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/paradise-found/6276261215/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican City*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/paradise-found/6194601372/in/photostream/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zürich*, Canton of Zürich, Switzerland

Zürich by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr

Zürich by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent*, Belgium

Ghent, Belgium by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr

Ghent, Belgium by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr

Ghent, Belgium by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem*, North Holland, Netherlands

Haarlem, Molem de Adriaan by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr

Haarlem, Sint Bavokerk by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gotha, Thuringia, Germany*









Gotha Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Gotha Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr









Gotha Impressionen by Torsten Maue via flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Seville, Andalusia (Spain)*







SEVILLA - Plaza de España by Joaquín O.C., on Flickr


Our hotel overlooked the archive of the Spanish empire in the 'Indies' (Americas) by aj.slater, on Flickr


SEVILLA - Reales Alcázares by Joaquín O.C., on Flickr


SEVILLA - Paseo de Catalina de Ribera - Monumento a Cristóbal Colón by Joaquín O.C., on Flickr


Rues de Séville by Drics67, on Flickr


marta_sevilla_triana_bridge by maganu, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bacharach, Germany*











Bacharach by barnyz via flickr









Bacharach by clg20171 via flickr









Bacharach by barnyz via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Goerlitz, Saxony (Germany - Poland Border)*










Görlitz by Buridans Esel via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lugano / Switzerland*









Gilles Couturier









Enrico Boggia​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadhuis - Town hall - Antwerp - Belgium *

The eye-catcher of the 'Grote Markt' (town square) is, of course, the Town Hall of Antwerp. It is one of the oldest Renaissance buildings in the Low Countries. It was finished in 1564 by architect Cornelis Floris de Vriendt.



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/nino_ary/6493272303/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grote Market - Antwerp - Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nino_ary/6495537835/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels-Belgium*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/9328062207/in/photostream/


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Corfu, Greece*


Old Town, Corfu Greece by Dionysis K, on Flickr


Corfu, Greece by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


Corfu, Greece by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


Corfu Town - Campiello by Jolin 2013, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Vienna, Austria*


Graben und Stephansplatz by kareszzz, on Flickr


morning Vienna by kareszzz, on Flickr


Graben by kareszzz, on Flickr


Vienna - Copa Cagrana boats by kareszzz, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Brussels - Hotel de Ville by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Grand Place, Brussels. by MariusR., on Flickr


Mont des Arts in Brussels. by MariusR., on Flickr


Brussels by PiTiS ¬~, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Antequera, Spain*


Antequera, Málaga. by MariusR., on Flickr


Sunset in Antequera, Málaga. by MariusR., on Flickr


Antequera. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Verona, Italy*


Verona, Veneto. by MariusR., on Flickr


Verona. by MariusR., on Flickr


Ponte Pietra (Stone Bridge), Verona. by MariusR., on Flickr


View of San Giorgio Church and Sanctuary of Madonna of Lourdes over the Adige river, Verona. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ponta tal-Marfa, Malta*


View from Santa Maria Tower in Comino, Malta. by MariusR., on Flickr


Boats on blue and turquoise water, Malta. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Santorini Island, Greece*


Thira - Santorini. by MariusR., on Flickr


Thira - Santorini (2). by MariusR., on Flickr


Sunset in Oia - Santorini. by MariusR., on Flickr


Steps to the sea. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome photos FAAN! :cheers2:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels Belgium*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/9330812250/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris. FR*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14894617087/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London-UK*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/simarsden/14922268478/in/pool-city_skylines/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liverpool Waterfront. UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffwong2009/15118699312/in/pool-city_skylines/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Oberbaumbrücke*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudecastor/15125916341/in/pool-city_skylines/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London *
186.6 Mega Pixel Panorama from a well known London building


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/simarsden/14931609317/in/pool-city_skylines/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*











'Hallgrímskirkja' - Reykjavik, Iceland by Kris Williams by


Blue Lagoon








Blue Lagoon, Reykjavik, Iceland by Örjan Mattsson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dynjandi waterfall, iceland*










Dynjandi waterfall, West Fjords, Iceland by Lev Glick via flickr


*Askja, Iceland*









Askja, Iceland by Lev Glick via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Iceland*




*River Valley, Strandasysla, Iceland*








River Valley by eskimo_jo via flickr


*(unspecified location)*








The Sheep and the Lonely House by Trey Ratcliff via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Iceland*



*Hvalfjörður*









The River Laxá - Hvalfjörður, Iceland by Kris Williams via flickr

*
Reykjavik*








the open plains, Iceland by Mark Chapman via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Iceland*












The Aurora Photo Guide : Runólfur Hauksson










The Aurora Photo Guide : Runólfur Hauksson​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*



*Kirkjufell*









Photo by: Stian Rekdal

*Arnarstapi*









Photo by: Stian Rekdal​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cesky Krumlov, Czech Republic*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Zermatt, Switzerland*









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Italian Alps*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Leeds Castle, Kent, England*











Leeds Castle from the air by Marc Evans via flickr









Leeds Castle by Alan Lamb via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dresden, Saxony, Germany*











time by Matthias Klaiber via flcikr









promenade by Matthias Klaiber via flcikr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Bellagio, Italy*


Bellagio, Italy by Photeelover, on Flickr


Bellagio by Matt Cattell, Happily Married , on Flickr


Pan_41047_58_ETM1 / Bellagio - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


The Ditch& by JoshJackson84, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Sorrento, Italy*


Sorrento by Ulrich J, on Flickr


Sorrento by View Factory, on Flickr


Sorrento Italy by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*VEJER DE LA FRONTERA, ANDALUCIA, SPAIN*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Vejer_de_la_Frontera_Sept2004.jpg









http://www.cadizturismo.com/media/fotos/image_66988.jpeg










http://www.laproximaparada.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Ayuntamiento-Plaza-de-Espa%C3%B1a-Vejer-de-la-Frontera.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/1488994.jpg










http://www.cadizturismo.com/media/fotos/image_63199.jpeg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hinterzarten ( Schwarzwald )*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7372424912/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg-Germany*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7187164357/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienne,Autrich*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7369073474/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*München-Germany*
Schloss Nymphenburg










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7369129730/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienne,Autrich*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7368630202/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienne,Autrich*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7181026649/in/photostream/


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Madrid*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a6/Casa_de_Campo_Lago_y_vista.jpg









http://www.vphoteles.com/content/imgsxml/es/galerias/texto/58/palacio-de-cristal-retiro.jpg








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5531/14233635000_8468539fe8_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8155538087_39f90b43ca_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8436/8012854574_758d8c30b4_b.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3881/14855018507_e806d2eab2_b.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guadix*, Granada, Spain

Andalousie, Guadix 25 maisons troglodytes, Barriada de las Cuevas by paspog, on Flickr

Andalousie, Guadix 27 maisons troglodytes, Barriada de las Cuevas by paspog, on Flickr

Andalousie, Guadix 37 maisons troglodytes, Barriada de las Cuevas by paspog, on Flickr

Andalousie, Guadix 42 maisons troglodytes, Barriada de las Cuevas by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mosteiro da Serra do Pilar* - Vila Nova de Gaia - Portugal

Vila Nova de Gaia by françois26, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Óbidos*, Portugal

Óbidos by françois26, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zürich*, Switzerland

Zürich by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


Zürich by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


Zürich by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr

Zürich by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen. Belgium*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7354861202/in/photostream/


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Madrid - historical skyline*









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-TuLUP0lvk90/UzMfqr-ShPI/AAAAAAAAJFk/ySPaWp3NykY/s1600/IMG_0666.JPG









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3693/12209808804_69d171724c_h.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5479/12640282204_386a119798_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3702/12640848954_6f2d7a5a6f_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7352/12589101843_ca86727d73_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8291/7821356938_7b0d44f670_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4145/5060272852_ab2ebba084_b.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloss Steinfurt, Steinfurt, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*











Castle gatehouse-Steinfurt-Germany by Michael Hagelüken via flickr









Watermill-Steinfurt-Germany by Michael Hagelüken via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Uzés, Gard, France*











Uzés market square by V C via flickr

[/IMG]​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam / Netherlands*









STEHOUWER AND RECIO









Ger Hadem









Adam Smok​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Salzburg / Austria*









Ward & Karen Walker









jurek.georg









Sven Petersen​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Segovia / Spain*










Francisco Aragão









Francisco Aragão









Francisco Aragão​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mostar / Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Annaliza x









Francesco Regina









Nick Egan​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


One New Change - London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Lord Amory / Canary Wharf / London by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Colmar, France*


Francia, Colmar, Petite Venise by forastico, on Flickr


Colmar (Alsacia, Francia) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

djole13 said:


> *Guadix*, Granada, Spain
> 
> Andalousie, Guadix 25 maisons troglodytes, Barriada de las Cuevas by paspog, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Wow, never seen this before. Amazing! For such a small "continent" Europe has an unbelievable amount of variety, and all done beautifully. :cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

My neck of the woods, place where I was born, Maramures, Romania.









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palermo, Sicily - Italy*

_Beach of Mondello_











by Andrea Calcagno on Flickr










by Dennis Jarvis on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen-Belgium*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7169449199/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen-Belgium*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7169057313/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhague, Danemark: à côté du Théâtre et de l'Académie Royale Danoise des Beaux-Arts*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6986829681/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona il·luminada / Lights of Barcelona. Spain*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6745249313/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ibiza. Spain*



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/5053029888/in/set-72157625097521966/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg*

my photos 



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Transylvanian school statuary group by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr





Lucian Blaga Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park (The Casino) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár / Klausenburg, Romania*

my photos 



Cluj-Napoca - Museum square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr



Cluj-Napoca - Transylvanian school statuary group by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr





Lucian Blaga Central University Library of Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca - Avram Iancu square by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Cluj-Napoca Central Park (The Casino) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moscow Metro - Mayakovskaya*



> Considered to be one of the most beautiful in the system, it is a fine example of pre-World War II Stalinist Architecture and one of the most famous Metro stations in the world. The name as well as the design is a reference to Futurism and its prominent Russian exponent Vladimir Mayakovsky.
> 
> Located 33 meters beneath the surface, the station became famous during World War II when an air raid shelter was located in the station. On the anniversary of the October Revolution, on 7 November 1941 Joseph Stalin addressed a mass assembly of party leaders and ordinary Muscovites in the central hall of the station. During WWII, Stalin took residence in this place.











Moscow Metro - Mayakovskaya by Nick Moulds via flickr









Moscow Metro by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Moscow, Russia*










Lenin's Tomb, Red Square, Moscow by Nick Moulds via flickr









Moscow, Red Square by Nick Moulds via flickr









Moscow, Red Square by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Murmansk, Murmansk Oblast, Russia*




> Murmansk is the biggest city in the Arctic circle. Besides, it is the only Russian deep-water seaport. It has the base of the world’s only fleet of nuclear icebreakers. About 200 days a year the biggest industrial city of the polar region is covered with snow.























Photographer: Dmitry Chistoprudov


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nazaré beach*, Nazaré, Leiria, Portugal

Nazaré beach - Praia da Nazaré - 3 by * starrynight1, on Flickr

Nazaré by Chencho Mendoza, on Flickr

Nazaré (Portugal) by FJcuenca, on Flickr

Nazare - Vista by rschnaible, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Würzburg, Bavaria, Germany*



Würzburg cityscape by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Saint-Wandrille-Rançon, Seine-Maritime, France*



Saint Wandrille - Seine Maritime by Vaxjo, on Flickr




Eglise de Saint Wandrille - Seine Maritime by Vaxjo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Callian, Var, France*



Callian by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr




Callian by myvalleylil1, on Flickr




callian in sunset by winkyintheuk, on Flickr​


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

*ALLEGHE, NORTH ITALY*

Alleghe all'alba dal Rif. Tissi by Matteo Rinaldi.it, on Flickr

Dolomiti - Alleghe e monte Civetta by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr

Alleghe by lucamontipo, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

*PALE DI SAN MARTINO, NORTH ITALY*

Moonlight by Mariano Tais, on Flickr

Pale di San Martino, Lago di Calaita by dariofrasson, on Flickr

Pale di San Martino 09022014 004 by ab.130722jvkz, on Flickr

Pale di san Martino 09022014 002 by ab.130722jvkz, on Flickr

Panorama - Pale di San Martino by Christian Polloni, on Flickr

Cimone and Ice by rachel_thecat, on Flickr

Cimon della Pala by fabio.disconzi, on Flickr

Reflection by Beffy the Witch, on Flickr

Il silenzio assordante della Val Venegia by Enzo...da Napoli al Garda, on Flickr

Pale di San Martino by southernman61, on Flickr

Pale di San Martino by Fulvia 79, on Flickr

marmot by clabattis, on Flickr

Uno sguardo giù by Nik!, on Flickr

Val Canali by imagea.org, on Flickr

Alba dal Rifugio Mulaz by gorz_79, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Nyhavn, Copenhagen, Denmark by kimp1509/ Kim Petersen, on Flickr


Sunset at Nyhavn by Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Delivery on canal by Marite2007, on Flickr


Blue Hour Venice by Ugo Cei (a.k.a. Zaphgod), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Parga, Greece*


Parga bay scenery by Marite2007, on Flickr


Parga - Islet of Virgin Mary by pgermanis, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Matera, Matera, Italy*











Matera (2) by Martin de Lusenet via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brügge / Bruges. Belgium*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7348916538/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brügge / Bruges. Belgium
*




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7348713236/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pau. France
*




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme_pau/3597232857/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baléares Islands, Spain*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5680717138/in/photostream/


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The island of Rhodes in Greece*

Rhodes by Chris Ruggles, on Flickr

Medieval walls in Rhodes by MarcelGermain, on Flickr

Rhodos-075 by michael_urspringer, on Flickr

Greece - Rhodes Town, Episcopal Palace by Biffo1944, on Flickr

Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes 2 by magellano, on Flickr

Lindos beach , Rhodes island Greece by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Crimea, Russia*












Автор фото/Photo by: Вячеслав Лузанов (Vyaxheslav Luzanov) - National Geographic Россия










Автор фото: Alexander Trashin via National Geographic Россия​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


heidelberg neckar river by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


Heidelberg Castle by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Meta, Italy*


Great view to Meta village, Sorrento, Italy by Iztok Alf Kurnik, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Amalfi, Italy*


Panoramic view of Italian village Amalfi near Neaples by Iztok Alf Kurnik, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik & Lokrum from Above by Warren Bodnaruk, on Flickr


Dubrovnik from Above with Cable Car by Warren Bodnaruk, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vienna, Austria*


Vienna total by kareszzz, on Flickr


Schloß Schönbrunn by kareszzz, on Flickr


Kaiserwasser reflection by kareszzz, on Flickr


Vienna dawn by kareszzz, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Talinn, Estonia*


Golden Old Town by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Mystical Tallinn by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Magical Tallinn by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin Attractions by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Warm Reflections by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Out of the Ashes by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Berlin - Walkway of the Stars by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## paulluca (Apr 11, 2013)

*Timisoara, Romania*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brügge / Bruges. Belgium*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7163450051/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pau-Pyrénées Tourisme - Pau, le Château natal d'Henri IV illuminé (Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64), France)*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme_pau/3635406200/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brügge / Bruges. Belgium*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7342072722/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pau, France*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme_pau/3774411677/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brüssel / Bruxelles. Belgium*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7338167668/in/photostream/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*. "Marquès de dos aigües Palace"

Porta del palau del Marqués de Dosaigües (Museu de Ceràmica). València (Explore Sep 19, 2011 #474) por Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin*, Varaždinska, Croatia

Zastave by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr

Ulaz u palaču by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr

Korzo by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trieste*, Italy

001-627 by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr

001-626 by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr

Savoie Trieste by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Patershol, Ghent, Belgium*











Korenmarkt - Gent by Tom Roeleveld via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Hague, Netherlands*










The Hague Skyline by Tom Roeleveld via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wijnhaven, Dordecht, Netherlands*











Wijnhaven, Dordecht by Tom Roeleveld via flickr​


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Avala Tower (204,5 m) (Belgrade, Serbia)

Avala tower by slasto1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


copenhagen nyhavn by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


Copenhagen by Matt Kawashima, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Novodevichy Monastery, Moscow, Russia*











Novodevichy Monastery by Lyudmila Izmaylova via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Санкт - Петербург, Россия
Saint Petersburg, Russia*




> Did you know that St. Petersburg is one of a group of 7 cities which are often called “The Venice of the North”? It shares this name with Amsterdam, Bruges, Copenhagen, Hamburg, Manchester and Stockholm. All these cities are in Northern Europe and like Venice have a network of beautiful canals, hence “The Venice of the North”.











Visit Russia









St Petersburg Guide​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Калининград Город, Калининградская Област, Россия
Kaliningrad City, Kaliningrad Oblast, Russia*












Фото: Фотобанк Лори (Fotobank Lori)


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Birmingham, England*


Birmingham Selfridges by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


A Canal, and a bridge in Birmingham by neilalderney123, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Нижны Новгород, Новгоровская Област, Россия
Nizhny Novgorod, Novgorod Oblast, Russia*











Nizhny Novgorod by William via flickr









Nizhny Novgorod - Chiesa degli Stroganov by William via flickr









Nizhniy Novgorod by William via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tatarstan Republic, Russia
Республика Татарстан, Россия*





> Tatarstan is one of Russia’s most developed republics and its multiethnic, multilingual and multi-religious identity has all helped it shape its image as a put together, can-do people.







































Russia - Official Country Page


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Hague, Netherlands*


Mauritshuis & Skyline Den Haag by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


The Hague Skyline by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rostov, Yaroslavl Oblast, Russia
Ростов, Ярославская Област, Россия*











Russia In Your Pocket









Rostov 5 by Alexxx Malev via flickr









Rostov 55 by Alexxx Malev via flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Achill island, Ireland*


Achill Island by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


Achill Island by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ålesund, Norway*











Ålesund by Dal Lu via flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rijeka by Night*, Croatia

Rijeka by Night by Tim Ertl, on Flickr

Rijeka by Night by Tim Ertl, on Flickr

Rijeka by Night by Tim Ertl, on Flickr

Rijeka by Night by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cres*, Croatia

Bay of Cres Town | Cres by Tim Ertl, on Flickr

Cres by Tim Ertl, on Flickr

Cres by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitehall, London*, England

from SW1 to SE1 in 20 sec by Tim Ertl, on Flickr

Westminster Brigde by Tim Ertl, on Flickr

London by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr - Hungary*

P1220011-P1220012 by cinxxx, on Flickr

Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr

The view from one of the towers...

P1220025-P1220028 by cinxxx, on Flickr

Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr

Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam by sarahdlx, on Flickr


Amsterdam by sarahdlx, on Flickr


Amsterdam by sarahdlx, on Flickr


Amsterdam by sarahdlx, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj's church of St. Eufemija at sundown by nikshaj, on Flickr









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*











Gone home for the night by Chris Chabot via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*










http://www.orangesmile.com/common/img_cities_original/provence-alpes-cote-d-azur-806-2.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice. France*














































http://www.orangesmile.com/travelguide/provence-alpes-cote-d-azur/photo-gallery.htm


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albi. France*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/albi-tourisme/8739914231/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brüssel / Bruxelles. Belgium*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7337946062/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brüssel / Bruxelles. Belgium*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7337031458/in/photostream/


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Southwestern Serbia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48397534?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Torcello, Veneto - Italy*

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr

Torcello, Veneto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Funäsdalen, Jämtland County, Sweden*:

2O1A3746 by SkiCamera, on Flickr

2O1A3738 by SkiCamera, on Flickr

2O1A3758 by SkiCamera, on Flickr

Ljusnedal men utsikt mot de nya backarna på Funäsdalsfjället by a_franked, on Flickr


----------



## paulluca (Apr 11, 2013)

*Wien, Austria*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Keukenhof, Lisse, The Netherlands*











Keukenhof by Paula Abrahao via flickr










DSCF0569 by Kevin Millican via flickr










Dutch Tulips, Keukenhof Gardens, Holland - 0655 POTD by Tom Jutte via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*along Bavarian Alps, Germany*











Bavaria by Nick Moulds via flickr









Bavaria by Nick Moulds via flickr









Bavaria by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom*






























Beautiful Edinburgh​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Edinburgh*






































Beautiful Edinburgh​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brüssel / Bruxelles. Belgium*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7336609360/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mons - Bergen, Belgique - België, La grande Place - de Grote Markt*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/btempel/7076864659/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Touquet-France*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/traumahawk/14873304640/in/pool-letouquet_paris_plage/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santander, Cantabria - Spain*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/shaka69/3749070988/in/gallery-gamingfloor-72157630277766268/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brüssel / Bruxelles. Belgium*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jupimex/7336426570/in/photostream/


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Island of Symi - Greece*

Symi by bazylek100, on Flickr

Symi Harbour by AND7MUSK, on Flickr

Symi Harbour by Fraser Ross, on Flickr

Symi-grèce by jackie bernelas, on Flickr

Symi by rodvelt, on Flickr


----------



## MattN (Oct 25, 2008)

Huddersfield, Yorkshire.










By fast eddie 42 on Flickr.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sveti Naum - Macedonia*

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sveti Naum by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

ÁVILA - SPAIN









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4c/Panoramica_nocturna_de_la_Ciudad_de_%C3%81vila.jpg/1024px-Panoramica_nocturna_de_la_Ciudad_de_%C3%81vila.jpg









http://i2.wp.com/elandroid.es/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Avila_HDR1.jpg?resize=806%2C537









http://www.digitalavmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/avila.jpg









http://travel.viaoceanica.com/fotos/pacotes/big2_1389205283.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Crimea, Russia*










Балаклава by ilya kraevsky via flickr









Судак by ilya kraevsky via flickr









DSC00749 by ilya kraevsky via flickr

[/IMG]​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loutro*, Crete, Greece

Loutro by grand Yann, on Flickr

Loutro by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stari Most (Mostar, Bosnia herzegovina)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/7180912776/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










*Churchill en Le Petit Palais (Campos Eliseos, París)*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/7164153724/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birimingham. England*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/blackdog_01/10713727676/in/pool-birmingham/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Boka Kotorska, Monetenegro*









By me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*


























my shots


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balos beach*, Crete, Greece

Balos beach by grand Yann, on Flickr

Balos beach by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Preikestolen, Norway *











Preikestolen "The Preacher's Pulpit" - Norway by Alex Berger via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Olstind, Lofoten, Norway*











Blue Evening by Mike D. Green via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glasgow, Scotland, United Kingdom*











Roofscape, Kelvingrove Museum and Art Gallery, Glasgow by dun_deagh via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fort William, Scotland, United Kingdom*











Good Geography by Joe via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloss Sanssouci, Potsdam, Brandenburg, Germany*





















Photos from DW - Hin und Weg​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peleș Castle*, Sinaia, Romania

Peleș Castle by grand Yann, on Flickr









Wikipedia









Wikimedia


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*On the road in Switzerland on Easter 2012*

CH - Road 459 by cinxxx, on Flickr

CH - Road 16 by cinxxx, on Flickr

CH - Road 16 by cinxxx, on Flickr

CH - Road 16 by cinxxx, on Flickr

CH - Road 433 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris. France*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/7079226939/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/7066853791/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birmingham. England*








[/url]










https://www.flickr.com/photos/brianac37/15115331867/in/pool-birmingham/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cardiff, Wales, United Kingdom*










Cardiff at Night (2) by Pete Birkinshaw via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bakhchysaray, Crimea, Russia*











Bakhchysarai by Alexxx Malev via flickr









Bakhchysarai 4 by Alexxx Malev via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rostov, Yaroslavl Oblast, Russia*











Russia In Your Pocket









Rostov 5 by Alexxx Malev via flickr









Rostov 55 by Alexxx Malev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Toledo, Spain*











Toledo, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr










Toledo, Spain by Victor Wong via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Heidelberg, Baden - Württemberg, Germany*












Germany-Heidelberg, Blick vom Schloss auf die Altstadt, Neckar, und Alte Brücke, 70184/3397 by roba66 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Binz, Rügen, Mecklenberg - Vorpommern, Germany*











Panorama - Binz Strand by Sven Hilscher via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zwolle, The Netherlands*











Zwolle: Thorbeckegracht by harry_nl via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liberty Square Minsk. Belorussia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8957831871/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Odessa. Ukraine*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/pthancock/2657192794/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo - Italy *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/rayds/5884812635/in/photostream/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*





































*Photos by me.*


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ilfracombe, England*


Ilfracombe by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nærøyfjorden, Norway*


A good day for kayaking... by bent inge, on Flickr


Leaving the Opera... by bent inge, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Étretat, France*


Golden Etretat golden hour by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


ETRETAT by Mr Garçon, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Msida, Malta*


Maltese Peace by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, awesome pics. :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Noto, Sicily, Italy​*


Cattedrale di San Nicolò, Noto, Sicilia - Saint Nicholas Cathedral, Noto, Sicily by kgyd, on Flickr




Saint Conrad Feast, Noto, Sicily, 2014 - Festa di San Corrado, Noto, Sicilia, 2014 by kgyd, on Flickr




Panoramica di Noto dalla Chiesa di Montevergini by Mirko Chessari, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Caltagirone, Sicily, Italy​*


Caltagirone by WaterCutter, on Flickr




Caltagirone Stairs (La Scala) III by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco. Le port de Fontvieille.*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/gipe25/5917732907/in/pool-cote-dazur/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice, France*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/5406109958/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad Real, Spain*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/anaalas/8882811784/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Alexander Nevsky Cathedral (Sveti Aleksandar Nevski) Sofia Bulgaria*










mbell1975, on Flickr[/IMG]










*Ivan Vazov National Theatre Sofia Bulgaria*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/7286967066/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Austria*











Innsbruck, Austria Street Scene 奧地利茵斯布魯克街景 30 by Victor Wong via flickr










Golden Roof (Goldenes Dachl) in Innsbruck, Austria 奧地利茵斯布魯克金屋頂 3 by Victor Wong via flickr










Innsbruck, Austria Street Scene 奧地利茵斯布魯克街景 54 by Victor Wong via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna, Austria*











DSC_1817 by Alexander Diem via flickr









DSC_1764 by Alexander Diem via flickr









DSC_0629 by Alexander Diem via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ischgl, Paznaun, Austria*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcusrahm/12543148135/sizes/l​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Graz, Austria*











Alt und neu by Mundus Gregorius via flickr









Graz by Mundus Gregorius via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mirabell Garden in Salzburg, Austria*











Mirabell Garden in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡米拉貝宮花園 13 by Victor Wong via flickr









Mirabell Garden in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡米拉貝宮花園 31 by Victor Wong via flickr









Mirabell Garden in Salzburg, Austria 奧地利薩爾斯堡米拉貝宮花園 37 by Victor Wong via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg across the Salzach river, Austria*











Old Town Salzburg across the Salzach river by Jiuguang Wang via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Eilean Donan Castle, Loch Duich, Wester Ross, Highland, Scotland, United Kingdom*












Eilean Donan, loch Duich, Wester Ross, Highland, Ecosse, Grande-Bretagne, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr









Stone Bridge - Eilean Donan Castle by Alex Berger via flickr









Eilean Donan Castle by tonybill​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almería, spain*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/3291813469/in/gallery-nazarenodecola-72157622418128137/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*United Nations Office @ Genève. Switzerland*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasfleury/4933592287/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Little Venice 
*Mykonos, Greece.*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasfleury/4943169516/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bautzen, Saxony, Germany*











Bautzen (Budyšin), die Hammermühle am Spreeknie von Heribert Pohl --- Thanks for half a million clicks! auf flickr









View of Bautzen from Friedensbrücke von Harald Selke auf flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MONACO*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/gipe25/5918322404/in/pool-cote-dazur/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sky of Finland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/5025299701/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urban scene, Tromsø (Norway)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/4972404782/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Liencres N.P. (Cantabria, Spain)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/5971646690/in/photostream/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dej / Dés, Cluj county, Romania*



Dej - Bobâlna street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Dej - Reformed church by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Dej - 1 Mai street by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Dej by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gherla / Szamosújvár / Հայաքաղաք / Armenopolis, Cluj county, Romania*



Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Gherla - house on Mihai Viteazu street (1762) by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Gherla by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr




Gherla - Park by Bogdan Pop 7, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/depenbusch/509302480/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cascades in Iceland, located in the Skaftafell National Park*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/15343080845/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufellfoss. Iceland*

Another shot of our recent photo trip to Iceland. This is the place known as Kirkjufell in the area of Grundarfjordur, west Iceland.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/15235880851/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ciutadella, Balearic Group of Islands, Spain*











El port de Ciutadella / The harbour of Ciutadella by SBA73 via flickr









Ancorats a Cala Macarella / Anchored in Cala Macarella by SBA73 via flickr









Bellver des del sud / Bellver castle from the south by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Urueña, Valladolid, Spain*











Una catalana a Castella / Pyramid of volumes by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Munich Metro Stations in Germany*











München (Munich), Germany - Metro station "Georg-Brauchle Ring" by jaime.silva via flickr









Candidplatz by Achim Lammerts via flickr









Munich Metro by mhobl via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*











Luzerner Haeuser Schweiz by dicau58 via flickr









Luzern Schweiz by dicau58 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Athens, Greece*


tags: sunset , city , ancient









Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy - France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtungsten62/8499190805/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ek111...4Bx-pnPioD-p6jsf3-p6eNL4-pnH7Tx-p65Ax5-p5FkdH


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tbilisi .Georgia*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/depenbusch/509343574/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Almería. Spain*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/1530633493/in/gallery-nazarenodecola-72157622418128137/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Overview of Soller, Mallorca*








[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15357599596/in/[email protected]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cagliari, Italy*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7513579152/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*










Madrid by Roberto Taddeo via flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Porto  by françois26, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arras, Pas-de-Calais, France*











La grande place d'Arras et son Beffroi de nuit by mout1234 via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tours, France*











Hotel de la Ville, Tours by Miguel-Angel Lavin via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*La Roque-Gageac, Dordogne, France
*











Norbert by Anthony PARE via flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Slănic Prahova - the Salt Mountain and a landscape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almeria. Spain*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/3289263995/in/gallery-nazarenodecola-72157622418128137/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cagliari, Italy*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6989699214/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*porto vecchio.corse, France*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6967384809/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelsardo. Italy*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6835521255/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schwerin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*











Patterns by Harald Hoyer via flickr









Schwerin by Harald Hoyer via flickr









Mecklenburgisches Staatstheater Schwerin by Harald Hoyer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vogtsburg im Kaiserstuhl, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*











In the (Spot-)Light by Andreas Wonisch via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vogtsburg im Kaiserstuhl, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*











Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll by Andreas Wonisch via flickr









Kaiserstuhl Fall Idyll by Andreas Wonisch via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloss Schwerin, Schwerin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*










Schloss Schwerin by Harald Hoyer via flickr









Schweriner Schloss - BUGA 2009 Preview by Harald Hoyer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Calw, Baden - Württemberg, Germany*











Calw, Fachwerkhäuser , 70068/3476 by roba66 via flickr









Calw , STadtkirche und Fachwerkhäuser rund um den Marktplatz , 70071/3289 by roba66 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Alt-Treptow, Berlin, Germany*











Spreeblick Richtung Treptow (View along river Spree to Treptower Park) by Sven Hilscher via flickr










Romantik @ Treptower Hafen (Romantic @ the harbour of Treptow) by Sven Hilscher via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mainau, Baden - Württemberg, Germany*











Tulpenschau auf Insel Mainau by Ulla Sinikka Photo via flickr









Tulpenschau auf Insel Mainau by Ulla Sinikka Photo via flickr









Tulpenschau auf Insel Mainau by Ulla Sinikka Photo via flickr​


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Corfu island in the Ionian Sea - Greece*
Corfù by vanto5, on Flickr

Corfu Old Town by Jérôme Legay, on Flickr

Liston from the north by wfbakker2, on Flickr

Greece, KORFU, Blick auf Hafen und Stadt - 42 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneve. Switzerland*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/harmishhk/14961618082/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Karwandel Alpine Park, Austrian Alps*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyshathompson/15163565299/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset after the rain at Bath, Somerset, England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ishowerinmypants/9786135195/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Keukenhof, Lisse, The Netherlands*











Lisse: Keukenhof by harry_nl via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rijksmuseum's Garden, Amsterdam, The Netherlands*











Tulips at the Rijksmuseum's garden by Wouter de Bruijn via flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Charles Bridge, Prague. czech republic*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrosz/5651359716/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Ben at Night, London, England*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ishowerinmypants/10043930726/in/set-72157628939485677/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chiemsee, Bavaria, Germany*











Mirrored garden facade by novofotoo via flickr









Idyll at the Chiemsee by novofotoo via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hamburg, Germany.*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/rainprel/4493493310/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain, Seville. Plaza de Espana*





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimaruss34/8110607222/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid - Good Friday Morning Traffic at Gran Via corner Calle Alcalá 
Metropolis Building and Gran Via - Madrid, Spain.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rainprel/4486874522/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona. Spain*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5794459016


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern - Orgel der Jesuitenkirche. Switerland*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/6257530460/in/photostream/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Knossos, minoan palace, middle Crete, Greece*


















my shots


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*











Prague From Above by Eric Larson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Meyronne, Lot, France*










Meyronne by Vallée de la Dordogne via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*La Roque-Gageac, Dordogne, France*











Norbert by Anthony PARE via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Butterfly Capital of Germany - Mainau*











Tulips are perfect this year on the Island of Mainau, Konstanz, Germany by Ulla Sinikka Photo via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*











Gone home for the night by Chris Chabot via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Csókakő, Hungary*











Csókakő vihar előtt by Gergely Bordács via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Parliament Building, Budapest, Hungary*












Photo by Adam Jones via orangesmile​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Debrecen, Hungary*











Debrecen by Balazs Koren via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern - Kapellbrücke. Suitzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/6256816633/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saarbrücken. Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/6255316544/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern. Switzeland*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/6241217745/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lungerersee *(also spelled Lungernsee or Lungerensee) is a small natural lake in Obwalden, *Switzerland* which is named after the town Lungern on its shore. It is used as reservoir.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/6235788152/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brienzersee - Switzerland*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/6231566911/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brienzersee -Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/6230652809/in/photostream/


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Southwestern Serbia*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44000740?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berchtesgaden. Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulysalis/15261079202/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grainau - Alemanha (cidadezinha localizada no sopé da Montanha Zugspitze de 2.962m)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulysalis/15198901155/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fribourg . Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulysalis/15198874555/in/photostream/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, south Crete, Greece*



























my shots


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm Clouds Over Pompeii Archeological Ruins - Campania, Italy*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/blackdiamondimages/5142493228/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_Aragonese Castle (Forte a Mare) - Port of Brindisi, Italy_










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blackdiamondimages/5140685303/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zugspitzbick, Blindsee Lake, Mt Zuspitze*

This image was taken from a lookout at Zugspitzbick - Rasthaus in Austria. The Lake in the forground is Blindsee Lake and the mountain in the distance is actually in the Bavarian Alps in Germany and is known as Zuspitze.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blackdiamondimages/5135891782/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perast 
Montenegro*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/5243859228/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budva-Monténégro*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/5211451242/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prcanj - Mist & Sun 

Near Prcanj, Montenegro - a small village and marina*










*Morning Mist 
Sunrise mist on Lake Bled*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/5230436745/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A View of Positano 
Positano looking back along the coast to Praiano.
Amalfi Coast - Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/5184413726/in/photostream/


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Liège, Belgium


Quai de l'Ourthe, Liège by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Uppsala, Sweden*

It is the fourth largest city of Sweden, after Stockholm, Gothenburg and Malmö. It had 140,454 inhabitants in 2010.



Uppsala by inputnoise, on Flickr




Autumn by Mikael Reynberg, on Flickr




Autumn in Uppsala by Skylight., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungary​*-- The Pearl of Danube --



View from Margit bridge_20140924_091230-DSC_1974 by vinnewage, on Flickr




View from Buda Castle_20140924_120002-DSC_2087 by vinnewage, on Flickr




Around Parliament House_20140916_154438 by vinnewage, on Flickr




Castle Hill_20140918_113745-DSC_1384 by vinnewage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oppenheim, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

The town is well known as a wine town, the site of the German Winegrowing Museum and particularly for the wines from the Oppenheimer Krötenbrunnen vineyards.



Oppenheim church, Saint Catherine’s by barnyz, on Flickr




Oppenheim, street by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ruse, Bulgaria​*It is the fifth largest city in Bulgaria. Ruse is located in the northeastern part of the country, on the right bank of the Danube, opposite the Romanian city of Giurgiu.



Доходното здание, Русе by Nedko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chernivtsi / Cernăuți, Ukraine​*
It is the administrative center of Chernivtsi Oblast (province) — the northern, Ukrainian part of the historical Moldavian region of Bukovina. At the time of the 2001 Ukrainian Census, the population of the city was 240,600.


Chernivtsi University


The University of Chernivtsi by ProgNadzvy4ajn, on Flickr




chernivtsi_112 by Darriuss Royce, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kothau, Ingolstadt, Bavaria, Germany*











The old and new city hall by novofotoo via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rosenheim, Bavaria, Germany*










Stadt Rosenheim by novofotoo via flickr










Städtisches Museum Rosenheim by novofotoo via flickr​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Universitetsholmen, Malmö, Sweden*:

Mamiya RZ67 - BW - IlfordDelta100 - The New City I by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lindholmen, Gothenburg, Sweden*:

Radisson Hotel, Gothenburg by Denis Bajramovski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia*




See larger (1024)... IMG_2807_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia*




See larger (1024)... IMG_2778_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Peter's Church (Basilica), Riga, Latvia*




See larger (1024)... IMG_2637_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Antwerp, Belgium*




See larger (1024)... IMG_0799_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*




See larger (1024)... IMG_0364_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Brugge, Flanders, Belgium*




See larger (1024)... IMG_0868_sooc by AlexDROP, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris. France*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/15462618105/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense Paris France*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/12476190065/in/set-72157642755324023/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village de Rocamadour *

Le Trés Joli Village de "Rocamadour" - Lot - Midi-Pyrénées. Haut Lieu de Pèlerinage en *France*












https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/12985129484/in/set-72157642755324023/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique Saint-pierre de Rome à Noël - Vatican - Italie*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/11979882155/in/set-72157642755324023/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Corse Ville de Bonifacio Corse. France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/13588504635/in/set-72157642755324023/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto. Portugal*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/13912491209/in/set-72157642755324023/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Driving through Albania* - May 2014

AL_SH1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH1 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr

AL_SH3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid. Palacio de Comunicaciones (actualmente Ayuntamiento de Madrid). Spain*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6898897353/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest. Hungary*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maist...D2-pab7en-prmmj4-prAdSM-p9Nw8D-p9JBwL-pra7Bh/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bakou, Azerbaijan*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucas...sq-pynrJu-pynrm5-pynqXj-pgUEJo-pgTo8a-pynLXE/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Krispijn, Dordrecht, South Holland, The Netherlands*


tags: hugo



Blue hour @ Dordrecht by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*



See larger (1024)... IMG_0682_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* The Hague. The Netherlands*

tags: hugo


Blue hour @ The Hague by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Brussel, Belgium*



See larger (1024)... IMG_1019_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poio, Galice,Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaby1...BRc-p7grFE-p7ceMK-p73ovh-povBVi-p6Ufy8-p6U2QH


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Catholic church in Orșova, Iron Gates Nature Park​







Most of the present town of Orșova was built after 1968, the old town being submerged by Danube, following the construction of Iron Gates I Dam which raised the water level with ~ 50 m in the area of Orșova. 

As the Catholic church of the old town was submerged too, a new one was built in 1972-1974, after the plans of Hans Fackelman. 

The architecture was advanced for 1974 not only in Romania but at international level and in my opinion, is the most original achievement of the contemporary architecture in Romania (from the buildings I know).




Orșova - biserica catolică "Neprihănita Zămislire" by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lendava, municipal center, Slovenia*









Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csinos


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Umag, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolní Rožínka, Czech Republic*










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Die Wartburg bei Eisenach, Thuringen (Thuringia), Germany*











Wartberg, du sollst mir eine Burg werden by Oliver Heun via flickr









Germany - The Travel Destination​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Borkum, Lower Saxony, Germany*











Borkum Blick vom Leuchtturm by Michael Mertens via flickr

let's go to the beach! :runaway:









Borkum by Gertrud K. via flickr









on-shore _ off-shore by Lutz Koch via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloss Westerwinkel, Ascheberg, Muensterland, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*



















www.muensterland-tourismus.de









Moated palace Westerwinkel / Wasserschloss Westerwinkel / Дворец Вестервинкел by Dimitar Denev via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloss Lembeck, Muensterland, North Rhine-Westphalia*











Schloss Lembeck / Дворец Лембек by Dimitar Denev via flickr









Schloss Lembeck by Daniel Ullrich via flickr









Schloss Lembeck 2014-04-20-03 by Hans A Rosbach via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Amberg, Bavaria, Germany*











Zo is Amberg Dld by Alexander Meijer via flickr









Amberg by switchhook via flickr









Amberg by clg20171 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mittenwald , Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria, Germany*






















Photos from: light2PIXEL.net​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Das Neue Palais, Park Sanssouci, Potsdam, Brandenburg, Germany*











Das Neue Palais by Gertrud K. via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le centre international d'art graphique (Ljubljana). Slovenja*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dalbera/9408362161/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Sebastian - Donostia. Plaza Bilbao. Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6183294960/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La place de la République ( Ljubljana). Spain*










*Le marché central et la rivière Ljubljanica *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dalbera/9402312579/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Sebastián – Donostia. Antiguo Ayuntamiento. Spain*










*San Sebastián – Donostia. Club Náutico.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6137305171/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le marché central ( Ljubljana). Slovenia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dalbera/9399589099/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Sebastián - Donostia. Catedral del Buen Pastor (vista posterior). Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6130661687/in/photostream/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Boyshow said:


> *La place de la République ( Ljubljana). Spain*


Slovenia


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Montenegro*









Source

*Sveti Stefan, Montenegro*









Source


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Biogradsko jezero (lake), Montenegro*








Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Königsee, Bavaria, Germany
*










Konigsee by Victor via flickr









KonigSee monastery by Matei Domnita via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Heidelberg, Baden - Württemberg, Germany*












Germany-Heidelberg, Blick vom Schloss auf die Altstadt, Neckar, und Alte Brücke, 70184/3397 by roba66 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*











FOL-2012 3/14 by Harald Hoyer via flickr










FOL-2012 6/14 by Harald Hoyer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bavaria, Germany











Bavaria by Nick Moulds via flickr









Bavaria by Nick Moulds via flickr









Bavaria by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bremen, Germany*











Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Weser (Vol. 2) by Antonio Ponte via flickr










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Weser (Vol. 2) by Antonio Ponte via flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oravița - Anina Railway *- the oldest (1863) and finest in Romania, passing through the prehistorical jungle of Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park. On 34 km is a 340 m level difference, 14 tunnels and 10 viaducts.





10517216_10203317335151911_2834159327849399049_o by Express de Banat, on Flickr











10496112_10203317337191962_2539359057907347797_o by Express de Banat, on Flickr








10620111_10203317322911605_623564546947309171_o by Express de Banat, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Autumn in Bukovina, Romania​*











































All photos made by Sorin Onisor​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy​*

Bergamo by Jacopo.Colombo, on Flickr



Bergamo la magnifica. by Simone Pievani, on Flickr




Il grande mare by Simone Pievani, on Flickr




Bergamo alta dall'alto by Anteriorechiuso Santi Diego, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trosley, England. UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/adam_swaine/15405364138/in/pool-england/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Sebastián –Spain*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3244613415/in/set-72157601838500442/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarbes, Midi-Pyrénées, France*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6850701999/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabot Square London, UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/apn-photographia/15578116311/in/pool-england/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Sebastian - Spain*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3392674077/in/set-72157601838500442/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarbes, Midi-Pyrénées, France*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6845364695/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Infinity Bridge. Stockton-on-Tees .UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/uprightkangaroo/15548675985/in/pool-england/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Motovun, Croatia*










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hum the smallest town in the world, Istria, Croatia*










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reykjavík, Iceland*



Reykjavík Iceland. (Explored) by Anna.Andres, on Flickr​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ awesome!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Maritime Cemetery in Sulina, Danube Delta* consists of a set of three cemeteries: Christian Cemetery (divided into the C.E.D. Cemetery, Orthodox of Old-Rite-Lipovan Russians, Orthodox Cemetery, Cemetery of the Western European churches), Hebrew Cemetery, Muslim Cemetery.

In 19th century, after becoming a free port, Sulina, once a Greek settlement, became a multicultural town with people from countless western, eastern and southern countries. A visit to the Maritime Cemetery is the best place to get an idea about the cosmopolitan life of the locality at Danube's mouth.

More amazing photos of the cemetery




Thanks to the signing of the Treaty of Adrianoupolis in 1829, that unfettered the Danube grain trade, Sulina, by then under Russian control, became important. Great sailing boats could not sail fully loaded to Brăila and Galaţi, which were the main export centres of Wallachia and Moldavia, because of the shallow waters of the river; therefore, they had to tranship at least part of their cargoes to smaller riverboats (shleps). The owners and crew of these sleps were almost always Greek.


Even greater development, however, would occur after the signing of the Treaty of Paris (1856), which ended the Crimean War. One of the treaty’s terms determined the establishment of a certain committee, the Danube European Committee(C.E.D.), which would conduct infrastructure works on the mouth of the river in order to make it floatable for larger ships as well. The technical works allowed entrance to the Danube for a great number of “foreign”, i.e. non-Greek ships, leading to a higher level of competition. River faring, however, largely remained in Greek hands. Moreover, the declaration by the Ottoman administration of Sulina as a free port in 1870 also boosted its development.




















Sulina by m.mihai73, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following photos of mine show photos of Switzerland


*Derborence, Conthey, Canton of Valais*



Switzerland (Wallis/Valais): Lac de Derborence Part II by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Alpstein Massif, Rute, Canton of Appenzell Inner-Rhodes*



Swiss Alps: Alpstein Massif by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oeschinen Lake, Bernese-Oberland
*


Swiss Alps: Oeschinensee by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Switzerland

*love Toblerone chocolates??*



Swiss Toblerone by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fiescheralp, Aletscharena, Canton of Valais*



Fiescheralp Aletscharena by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr



Fiescheralp Aletscharena by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ last load of Switzerland photos


*The Aletsch Glacier, Bettmeralp, Canton of Valais*



Swiss Alps: Aletsch Glacier by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*











Maritimes Museum Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr










Ellerntorbrücke Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr










Commerzbank Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Hamburg, Germany*











Rathausschleuse Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr









Hafencity with Elbphilharmony by Tim A. Bruening via flickr










Alsterarkaden Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Merzig, Saarland, Germany*










Stefan_68









Stefan_68









Stefan_68​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lübz, Ludwigslust-Parchim, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*











8805 Mühlenstrasse in Lübz - Das Fachwerk-Wohnhaus von 1759 (lks.) - historische Wassermühle von 1850 (Bildmitte). by stadt + land via flickr taken on September 20, 2014









8834 Einstöckige Wohnhäuser unterschiedlicher Baustile - Bilder der Architektur in Lübz, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern. by stadt + land via flickr taken on September 20, 2014









8822 Spätromanischer Amtsturm in Lübz, erbaut 1308. Rechts das barocke Amtshaus - erbaut 1759. by stadt + land via flickr taken on September 20, 2014​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Sebastián / Donostia. Vista desde castillo. Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6117944484/in/set-72157601838500442/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarbes, Midi-Pyrénées, France*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6845335731/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albert Dock, Liverpool. UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/karolgadge/15404439470/in/pool-england/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln Castle - the Crown Court. UK*

Lincolnshire










*Ely Cambridgeshire 16th October 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/loose_grip_99/15582493621/in/pool-england/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trafalgar Square, London, Sep 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/allanmaciver/14968896064/in/pool-england/


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The infinite blue of the Ionian sea - Greece*

Egremni beach, Lefkada (Greece) - August 2010 by PattyK., on Flickr

Agios Nikitas, Lefkada, Greece by Alin Balanean, on Flickr

Nidri - Lefkada Greece by pgermanis, on Flickr

Azure by Viton, on Flickr

Sailing...... by Photo_hobbyist, on Flickr

Navagio bay - Shipwreck beach by Fabian van der Kroef, on Flickr

Zakynthos by ivanTGD, on Flickr

DSC07361 by ZoiDimopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ellas :drool:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rottweil, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*











Carrers de Rottweil / Streets of Rottweil by SBA73 via flcikr









Rottweil by SBA73 via flcikr









Rottweil de nit / Rottweil by night by SBA73 via flcikr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*st Paul's Cathedral. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/813[email protected]/15389516539/in/pool-england/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Sebastian /Spain*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6130661687/in/set-72157601838500442/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, bridge SNP, Slovakia*










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by &ri.co


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesky Krumlov (Český Krumlov), Czech Republic*










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sankt Georgen am Längsee, Austria*










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by dziwnow










Panoramio More photos by  Csépe Zsolt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Fit for a King by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Waiting by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Lagoon Jaunts by trioptikmal, on Flickr


The Grand Canal by trioptikmal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


Rider in the Square by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Invoking the Golden Ratio by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Puerta de Alcalá by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Museo Nacional del Prado by trioptikmal, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*


Amsterdam - Canal Architecture by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Amsterdam - Inner Canals by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Amsterdam - Inner Canals by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Beyond Galata Bridge - (Istanbul, Turkey) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Peschiera del Garda, Italy*


Boats and houses by Photomotion Finland, on Flickr


Italian Waterfront by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saint Wolfgang, Austria*


Austria - Saint Wolfgang: Snow Blanket by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Snow Blanket by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


St Wolfgang by dicktay2000, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Avondfoto-13 by marc.willems1, on Flickr


In Bruges 1/7: Rozenhoedkaai by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Isle of Capri, Italy*


Isle of Capri - Fit for an Emperor by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Capri by Marlis.Börger, on Flickr


Via Krupp by Marlis.Börger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lindau, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lillemets/15471632608/in/pool-euarch


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Shard, HMS Belfast and London Bridge, London. England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/aurelondon/15465736399/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prnces Parade,Liverpool. England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8113809308/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kraków, Poland *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15657029205/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Butte de Montsec, Montsec, Meuse, Lorraine, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiusbinoche/15656741145/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church on Longyearbyen *

Svalbard Norway










https://www.flickr.com/photos/romanp2013/15470752657/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza di Pietra. Italy*

Stone Square










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kpmst7/4022437995/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Invalides, the Church of Saint-Sulpice & the Panthéon - Paris*

Invalides, Paris, Île-de-France










https://www.flickr.com/photos/trango3/15013121737/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Athens - Greece*

Athen-43 by Tschichi, on Flickr

Ancient Agora_Athen_Greece by koorosh.nozad, on Flickr

-l-Athen,Griechenland-l- by Steffen Koenig, on Flickr

Goin' under the big city by Vounisios, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannisdg, on Flickr

Athens, Greece - Ancient Concert Hall by afterw0rdz, on Flickr

athen_akropolis (20) by ifoder.dk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo, Spain*


Toledo Skyline I by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Tagus River by trioptikmal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*


Mr. David by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore by trioptikmal, on Flickr


Ponte Vecchio by trioptikmal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valletta, Malta*


View of Fort Saint Angelo from Upper Barracca Gardens in Valletta, Malta A352 by kiropraktike, on Flickr


View from Upper Barracca Gardens in Valletta, Malta A354 by kiropraktike, on Flickr


Grand Harbour from the Upper Baracca Gardens - Valletta Malta 007 by kiropraktike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varazdin, Croatia*

Fountain at the Theater in Varazdin 73 by kiropraktike, on Flickr


Croatia-Varazdin by doveoggi, on Flickr


Varazdin town hall by Photos ludiques, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Transfagarasan road, Romania*


Transfagarasan road by doveoggi, on Flickr


Fagarasan mountains by doveoggi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Kotor Illuminated city wall by doveoggi, on Flickr


Montenegro-road above the Bay of Kotor by doveoggi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*











Luzerner Haeuser Schweiz by dicau58 via flickr









Luzern Schweiz by dicau58 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vevey, Canton of Vaud, Switzerland*











Vevey, Switzerland on Lake Geneva by michael filippoff via flickr









Views from Vevey by Henk Bekker via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Walensee, Switzerland
*










source


*Eiger, Bernese Oberland*

moooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! cute cows 









source​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Faido, Canton of Ticino, Switzerland*











Chiesa Santi Lorenzo e Agata, Rossura, Switzerland by saxuisse via flickr


*Zug, Canton of Zug*











Zug, Switzerland by saxuisse via flickr



​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schwellbrunn, Appenzellerland*

tags: mountain 









Schwellbrunn, Appenzellerland, Switzerland by saxuisse via flickr


*Intsche, Canton of Uri *

tags: mountain 









Intsche, Canton of Uri by saxuisse via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chiesa Santi Lorenzo e Agata, Rossura, Faido, Canton of Ticino, Switzerland*











Chiesa Santi Lorenzo e Agata, Rossura, Switzerland by saxuisse via flickr

La vecchia casa, Cavagnago, Canton of Ticino










by; saxuisse​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Source; Transylvania with Love​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

The hallowed horror continues...


























































































​source; Transylvania with Love


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*



Korenmarkt - Gent by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


Blue Hour in Gent by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*



Bergen, Norway by Tim McDonnell, on Flickr



Bergen, Noruega - Bryggen by Ramon Oria, on Flickr


Bergen, Norway by Tim McDonnell, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vaduz Castle, Liechtenstein *




The castle in Vaduz, capital of Liechtenstein by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praha - Mala Strana 
Prague*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/romanboed/15645379791/in/pool-euarch


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itália - Florença*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmarques2012/15481181930/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colors of Tazacorte-La Palma. Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13908817678/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*İstanbul, Turquie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fellyt/15385160109/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*winnenden. Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15662867061/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tre Taarn. Sandnes, Norway*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11305644556/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seville, Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/francobeccari/14966593425/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*











Cochem by Harald Hoyer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Berlin is the place to be!!!*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Marburg, Hesse, Germany*

tags: city










Marburg: Landgrafenschloss und Oberstadt by solar.empire via flickr









Marburg by boris doesborg via flickr









Marburg by Patrick Müller via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloß Oranienburg, Brandenburg, Germany*


Tags: castle , schloss , Schloß









Schloß Oranienburg by SebastianBerlin via flickr









Oranienburg Schloss Nordseite by wolf via flickr









Schloss und Schlossbrücke in Oranienburg by sebastian.kleine via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bayreuth, Bavaria, Germany*

tags: city











Canale Grande Bayreuth by David Schiersner via flickr









Alexanderstraße / Bayreuth by David Schiersner via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ulm, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


tags: house , city










Ulm roofs by Alessandro Caproni via flickr









Ulm-15 by Alessandro Caproni via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Regensburg, Bavaria, Germany*

tags: city , church 









Regensburg by Alessandro Caproni via flickr









Regensburg by chrmoe via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bavarian Alps, Germany*



*In der Mitte Jenner rechts Hohes Brett und links der Grünstein.
In the Middle, Jenner; right, Hohes Brett and left, The Grünstein*











*Rinnkendlsteig, Königsee*








Free in the Alps​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tampere, Finland.*

Tampere. Finland. by Natalie-sun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Finland*

Tampere. Finland. by Natalie-sun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Nyhavn canal, Denmark*

Nyhavn Sunrise Fisheye by Ivan Naurholm. thanks for more than 300.000 views, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Denmark*

Nyhavn Sunrise 70-200 70mm zoom by Ivan Naurholm. thanks for more than 300.000 views, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*London*

•Edited with DeluxeFX app• photo by dear @byrnephotography #london #bridge by Izkiz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*London*

Rainy Evening at The Sccop by Zach Williams (struggling to keep up - sorry!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*London*

DSC_0035 by Mauro Mu, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Hvar island, Croatia*









*Hvar 000065* by Boris Kačan









*Hvar* by  Branko Čović on *flickr*









*Hvar* by Branko Čović on *flickr*









*Hvar Town Island Hvar, Croatia* by  Miho Bakalic on *flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zámek Slavkov, Brno, South Moravia, Czech Republic*










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bucharest, Romania*


Bucharest-Calea Victoriei by doveoggi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bulgaria Rila Monastery*


Bulgaria-Rila Monastery by doveoggi, on Flickr


Bulgaria-Rila Monastery frescoes (Explore 06/19/2014) by doveoggi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik from Fort Lovrijenac by doveoggi, on Flickr


Dubrovnik-the walls by doveoggi, on Flickr


Dubrovnik sea walls by doveoggi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Island in the Hardangerfjord, Norway*


Norway by jasmine8559, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santorini, Greece*


Santorini Greece by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


Santorini by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


Sea by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle on Lake Bled, Slovenia*


Castle on Lake Bled by doveoggi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brasov, Romania*


Brasov Central square by doveoggi, on Flickr


Brasov, Romania by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Timisoara, Romania*


Umbrele by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


Umbrele by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr

Freedom Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Regent street, London




Tower Bridge, London


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Garibaldi, Milazzo. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mona_b/15396046197/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Forum - Rome, Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleiggh/15663522805/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roof of Basilica of Notre-Dame de Fourvière, Lyon, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/thierry_a/15077168485/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pisa...Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/martinasantucci/13913355150/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camins Al Grao, Valence, Valencia. Spain*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/martinasantucci/15651903751/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Vienne, Autriche*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/martinasantucci/15475349629/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poland, Warsaw, Residental, Daniel Libeskind*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastiandeptula/14983424743/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liberty Bridge - Budapest. Hungary*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15475625897/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On Charles Bridge In Prague. Czech Republic*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/romanboed/15475380257/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Anglican Cathedral Interior*

Liverpool, England










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15658829481/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris - Strolling by the Seine. FR*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianoviajante007/15662254702/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Melk Abbey, Melk, Lower Austria, Austria*



Happy Sunday ! / Melk Abbey, Austria by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Warth, Voralberg, Austria*



Warth, Austria by Lana Galina, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hallstatt, Upper Austria, Austria*



Hallstatt, Austria by akbarber, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schönbrunn palace, Vienna, Austria
*



Schönbrunn palace, Vienna, Austria by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lech am Arlberg, Vorarlberg, Austria*



Austria. Lech am Arlberg. by Lana Galina, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Belvedere, Vienna, Austria*



Wien / Vienna (Austria): Belvedere by CBrug, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maria Wörth, Carinthia, Austria*



Autumn View From Observation Tower Pyramidenkogel To Lake Woerth by Pyranha Photography | 900k views - THX, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grünau, Almsee, Austria*



Herbst im Toten Gebirge by Fotos4RR, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Masca Valley, Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain*



masca valley by + Alex +, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cerrada de Elias in Natural Park of Cazorla, Jaén, Spain*



Borosa River - N.P. Cazorla - Spain by PhotoGSuS, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ainsa-Sobrarbe, Aragon, Spain*



Río Cinca, Aínsa by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cañón del río Vero, Alquezar, Huesca, Spain*



Cañón del río Vero, Alquezar by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*The Church of Saint Georgi Pobedonosets, Bulgaria*

The Church of Saint Georgi Pobedonosets by aaronvandorn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bulgaria*

Bulgaria 2014 by dedediego, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bulgaria*

Bulgaria 2014 by dedediego, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Krichim city / Bulgaria*

Krichim city / Bulgaria by stoykogeorghiev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Balkan Mountains, Bulgaria*

Balkan Mountains, Bulgaria by stevelamb007, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bulgaria*

Bulgaria 2014 by dedediego, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Lakatnik village, Svoghe municipality, Bulgaria*

DSC_0096 by marinadimitrova50, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Central Balkan National park, Bulgaria*

Triglav massive by .:: Maya ::., on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Biograd, Croatia*









*Biograd 000045* by Boris Kačan









*Biograd 000029* by Boris Kačan


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*The Hungarian Parliament Building, Budapest, Hungary*

1898 Budapest by Canonklick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*The Hungarian Parliament Building, Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest - hungarian Parliament night panorama from the Pest wharf by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Nuremberg, Germany.*

Rooftops by Libra 42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evora, Portugal*

Évora VI by hfmsantos, on Flickr


Évora V by hfmsantos, on Flickr


Diana III by hfmsantos, on Flickr


Évora XI by hfmsantos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belmonte - Portugal*


IMG35918 by hfmsantos, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russian Formula One Grand Prix in Sochi, Russia*



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Formula One Russia GP / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr



Formula One GP Sochi / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^


Formula One Russia GP / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Formula One Russia GP / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


Formula One Russia GP / Oct 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Garitsky Monastery, Yaroslavl Oblast, Russia*



Garitsky Monastery by dangruzman, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Komi Republic, Russia*



Stone idols of Komi by UNDP in Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr


4.3b Landscape of the Komi Republic, Russia, photo Michael R Appleton by UNDP in Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kolomenskoye, Moscow Oblast, Russia*













Wooden palace in Kolomenskoye by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Wooden palace in Kolomenskoye by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


View at wooden palace in Kolomenskoye by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Front gates, 1671–73. by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Church of the Ascension, UNESCO by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr



Church of Our Lady of Kazan, Kolomenskoye by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salina, Aeolian Islands (ME), Sicily - Italy*











by Thilo Hilberer on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France*

Illuminations de l'Hotel de Ville de Rennes by Yann Pinczon du Sel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estonia - Walking in Tallinn*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianoviajante007/15661189725/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland- Going to the Jungfraujoch peak*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianoviajante007/15658658641/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome - Ruins of Trajan's Market. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianoviajante007/15658599221/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bedrijfsverzamelgebouw c2 creatief cluster 01 2014 cepezed (ezelsveldln) . Holland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/klaasfotocollectie/15475076760/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sikéai, Aghios Pavlos, Kentriki Makedonia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15659625505/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

*Venice, Italy*


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

This is an ordinary day in Venice...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Planet Helsinki [2] by DanielKHC, on Flickr


Helsinki in Gold & Blue by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mallorca, Spain*


A Colourful Evening at Sant Elm by Vaidas M, on Flickr


Untitled by Vaidas M, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Porto Venere, Italy*


Porto Venere Colour by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


The Golden Hour in Porto Venere by Vaidas M, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*


Autumn Motion by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Powerful by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

Atmospheric Bridge by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


Warm Reflections by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elburg, Vischpoort, zondagmorgen. Netherlands*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15659579595/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*München, Munich, Germany*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15037973084/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel, Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15658967662/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lindau, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lillemets/15471632608/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toward London bridge. UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/aurelondon/15465736399/in/pool-euarch/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*View on Pakrac, Croatia*


View on Pakrac by goranpg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ptuj Slovenia*










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*View from St Isaac's Cathedral, St. Petersburg, Russia*


St Issac's Cathedral, St Petersburg by ChihPing, on Flickr


St Issac's Cathedral, St Petersburg by ChihPing, on Flickr


St Issac's Cathedral, St Petersburg by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Trg Bana Jelačića, Zagreb, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


Trg Josipa Jelačića, Zagreb, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


Zagreb, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Quay and promenade at seafront of Baska, Croatia*

Quay and promenade at seafront of Baska, Croatia by yachtrent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Croatia*

Baska, red roofs, quay, promenade, beach and blue sea, Croatia by yachtrent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Amsterdam, Nethersland*


Skyline, Amsterdam by peterj.francis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Canal Cruise, Amsterdam*

Canal Cruise, Amsterdam by peterj.francis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha – Sevilha*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/13966969604/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polónia – Cracóvia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/12810574253/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polónia – Cracóvia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/11796339804/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suécia – Malmo *– Visitar Malmo foi mais um sonho transformado em realidade, uma cidade banhada pelo Mar Báltico mas que em pleno mês de Agosto nos recebeu com uma temperatura agradável e de uma forma genial…










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/11082689634/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França – Rouen*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/10346303135/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Sevilha *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/9797909625/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinamarca – Copenhaga *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/9392399032/in/photostream/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burano, Venice, Italy*


Burano, Venice by ChihPing, on Flickr


Burano, Venice by ChihPing, on Flickr


Burano, Venice by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*









*Zadar, Croatia* by Julien Duval on *flickr*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ring of Kerry in southern Ireland.*

Waterfall by lomerle92, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Suir Valley, Ireland*

Slievanamon by Joe Cashin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Wicklow Mountains, Ireland*

Wicklow Mountains by biegly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Aran Islands, Ireland*

Thatched roof on Inis Meain by crs37, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Cobh, Ireland*

Untitled by kl Smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*west coast of Ireland*

Inis Oirr by lomerle92, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Kinvarra, Ireland*

Dunguaire Castle by lomerle92, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Galway, Ireland*

Claddagh at the crack of Dawn by lomerle92, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Purple Sprouting Broccoli, Ireland
*


2014May17. Purple Sprouting Broccoli. by gerardcaffreys Images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Cliffs, rudged beach of Lofoten archipelago, Nordland, Norway*

Cliffs, rudged beach of Lofoten archipelago, Nordland, Norway [os][1600x1068] @andre.ru by i LOVE THE COUNTRY LIFE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Opera Della Metropolitana, Siena, Italy*


Opera Della Metropolitana, Siena by ChihPing, on Flickr


Opera Della Metropolitana, Siena by ChihPing, on Flickr


Opera Della Metropolitana, Siena by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cephalonia, Greece*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hallstatt, Austria*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schönau am Königsee - Germany*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária










Wikipedia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poreč, Istria, Croatia*










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monaco - Port of Fontvieille*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Hallstatt, Austria*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/fnJcaF]
Hallstatt, Austria by tightsqueez, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tower Hill, Poppies, London*

The wave by Derek N Winterburn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*London.*

Poppies and the Shard by Derek N Winterburn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Malmo by night, Sweden.*

Malmo by night, soft lights by Patrik J.C Stoltz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Fall Colors in Malmo, Sweden*

Fall Colors in Malmo, Sweden by ` Toshio ', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

Gothenburg, Sweden by zoom2_ash, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Haukilahti, Espoo, Finland*

Burning by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tampere skyline, Finland*

Tampere skyline by Olli Tasso, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Nízke Tatry (Low Tatras) mountains - Slovak part of Carpathian range.








































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Áustria – Salzburgo *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/6735269779/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Republica Checa – Praga *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/6621829027/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha – Mérida – O aqueduto dos milagres faz jus ao seu nome, não só pela sua imponência mas por o facto de se tratar do mais alto aqueduto de todo o antigo império Romano.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/6478825365/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha – Girona - A Catedral de Girona consagrada a Santa Maria, encontra-se no ponto mais alto da cidade e possui a maior nave gótica do mundo, e a segunda maior nave em todos os estilos com um tamanho total de 22,98 metros.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/6399107299/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itália -Florença -Esta cidade mágica foi durante muito tempo considerada a capital da moda e é tambem o berço do Renascimento italiano, uma das mais belas cidades do mundo.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/6334392518/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itália – Roma - O Coliseu - A grandeza deste monumento testemunha verdadeiramente o poder e o esplendor de Roma na época dos Flávios, bem como a dimensão que o império romano atingiu.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/6287975061/in/photostream/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*An autumn evening at the Nyhavn Canal, Denmark*

Another look at Nyhavn by nydavid1234, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Nyhavn Canal, in Copenhagen, Denmark*

Nyhavn at night by nydavid1234, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Poros island - Greece*

POROS-30 by MY PHOTOS 1000+, on Flickr

POROS-12 by MY PHOTOS 1000+, on Flickr

Poros Island by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Poros Island, Grece by Ioannisdg, on Flickr

Poros by g_athens [swaping], on Flickr

Poros - Greece 2012 by Sig Holm, on Flickr

Poros island - (Greece) by Marianna Katsou athens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Carcassonne - A Cidade Medieval Mais Bem Preservada Da Europa. Carcassonne foi das primeiras cidades a sofrer o embate da guerra santa declarada pelo Papa Inocêncio III.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5537347016/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxemburgo - Nossa Senhora consoladora dos aflitos, padroeira do pequenino Grão Ducado do Luxemburgo.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5519016667/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha – Ávila - Basílica de São Vicente - Património Mundial da humanidade. Vale bem a pena uma visita a este magnífico templo…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5505403665/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Caen - O ex-líbris da Normandia. Cabe lembrar que toda esta zona da Normandia foi constantemente massacrada no histórico Dia D.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5496269237/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Croácia - Zagreb - a Capital que nos Surpreendeu pela positiva...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5475831065/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Valhadolid - Igreja de Santa Maria La Antigua. Uma mistura arquitetónica, dai a sua beleza…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5476427064/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polonia - Boleslawice - Tempestades e cheias na Polónia e na Europa Central, liamos na primeira página de um jornal, depois de ter percorrido cerca de 210 km de Moto, entre Légnica na Polónia e Dresden na Alemanha, passando por Boleslawiec, Gorlitz e Baut*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5475535597/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Madrid - O maior e mais belo parque da Cidade...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5472245326/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Estrasburgo - a Harmonia do Vidro Junto da Agua Edifício do Parlamento Europeu.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5468259834/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - São Martinho da Gândara - A Terra que testemunhou a minha infância, a minha adolescência e fez parte da minha formação como pessoa, muito devo ao seu povo…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5415914305/in/photostream/


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Slovakia ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Crete, Greece*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/jzM7kB]
Road to the White Mountains, Crete, Greece by Fragga, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tours, Centre, France*



Monument du souvenir Etats-Unien. Tours (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr​
Tours (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

Gare by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*View of Lindos - Rhodes, Greece*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Istria, Croatia*










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Igreja Matriz de Válega - Um verdadeiro Templo Dourado que devido, sobretudo, aos azulejos que revestem a sua fachada vale bem a pena ser visitado.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5415912729/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha – Toledo – Uma cidade que nos transporta para a Idade Media. Muito embora não tenha visto cavaleiros nem princesas de carne e osso, momentos houve em que me senti transportado para uma época que não era a minha…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5395986520/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suíça - Zurique - A Catedral dos três mártires. A partir do século XIII, imagens dos santos a carregar as suas próprias cabeças foram utilizadas nos selos oficiais da cidade e em moedas, estas imagens ainda hoje aparecem no selo de Zurique.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5355345558/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Paris - As pontes do rio sena vistas do ponto mais alto da torre Eiffel, fazem parte da história desta cidade, uma Paris encantadora que nos surpreende a cada visita...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5354728899/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Nantes - Um espectáculo com o elefante do Sultão. Em 2004, a revista Time descreveu Nantes como a cidade com mais vida da Europa.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5355344552/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Santa Maria de León - Uma das mais belas Catedrais de luz. Nos seus quase 1.800 metros quadrados de vitrais que datam do século XIII ao século XV, estão trabalhos em vidro manchado que são considerados dos melhores e mais belos do mundo.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5315119131/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxemburgo - Michel Rodange o Mais Notável Escritor Luxemburguês...Boa parte da economia do Luxemburgo depende dos trabalhadores estrangeiros nomeadamente dos Portugueses.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5315713062/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alemanha - Dresden - o controverso bombardeamento na Segunda Guerra Mundial em 1945 mudou dramaticamente a face desta linda cidade que tanto nos fascinou... Uma pérola da cultura europeia.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5265988732/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Mirepoix - Todo este vasto território foi um importante bastião medieval - a sua Catedral é disso Exemplo.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5265988506/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eslovénia - Liubliana é a capital , uma cidade Europeia, situada entre os Alpes e o Mar Adriático.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5243291761/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eslováquia – Bratislava - Uma cidade em movimento que cresce a olhos vistos e que por isso está transformada num enorme estaleiro de obras que fazem adivinhar um futuro promissor a esta bela cidade nos Balcãs...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5232089583/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Tomar - Uma Pérola Templária No Centro Do País.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5204929698/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França – Paris - Catedral de Notre Dame vista do Sena. Na idade média sempre se acreditou que o gótico permitiria a ligação entre a terra e o céu…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5177731509/in/photostream/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Iceland*

The magic mountain by gerhard.rasi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Skogafoss by Carloschao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Untitled by sarah___, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Helsinki nightscape, Finland*

DSC_6170_6172_EB-2so-3FB by Soili Stenroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Blue moment at Katajanokka. Helsinki, Finland.

20141108-DSC_6162_D800soPS3soFB by Soili Stenroos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Janův hrad - Podivín, Czech Republic*










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hodejov, Slovakia*










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ahtopol, Bulgaria*










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt










Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sunset in *Antwerp, Belgium*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/iRgXkx]
Antwerp on the river Schelde (Scheldt), Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Orleães - Catedral de Sainte-Croix. Esta Catedral iria ser testemunha da Guerra dos Cem Anos, incluindo o cerco de Orleães levantado por Joana d'Arc em 8 de Maio de 1429.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5169191318/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alemanha - Catedral de Nuremberg. Após a ascensão de Adolf Hitler ao poder em 1933, os comícios de Nuremberg tornara-se num enorme centro de propaganda e ideais Nazis.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5151539963/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Catedral de Lyon. Durante a libertação de Lyon em Setembro de 1944, alguns dos seus magníficos vitrais foram destruídos.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5152148096/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Catedral De Santiago De Compostela*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5152146652/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italia - Como Veneza Pode Ser Tão Bela Mesmo Em Dias Cinzentos...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5149438852/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Estrasburgo - A Catedral com a maior rosácea Gótica da Europa.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5148654475/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Madrid - Catedral de Santa Maria de Almudena. É a primeira catedral Espanhola consagrada por um Papa...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5136558765/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Segóvia - Igreja do Santo Sepulcro. Supostamente erguido pelos cavaleiros Templários ou pelos cavaleiros do Santo Sepulcro, hoje pertence à Ordem de Malta.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5135924129/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alemanha-Berlim - Durante a Segunda Guerra Mundial, esta Catedral foi severamente danificada pelos bombardeamentos...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5135914531/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Marselha - foi eleita Capital Europeia da Cultura 2013. Marselha também é considerada a cidade da arte e da história.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5134996095/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itália - Praça de São Marcos, nem mesmo a chuva retira o encanto a Veneza… Esta praça tem sido sempre o centro da cidade. Foi o local onde se deram todos os importantes eventos da história da República de Veneza…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5130103592/in/photostream/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colourfull Ancient Rome, Italy

Rome by night by leonmathey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark


The sunset glow by ShiyuZhuang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Niasvizh, Belarus

IMG_7526s by Sergey Russkiy (Сергей Русский), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mir_Castle 1.2, Mir, Belarus

Mir_Castle 1.2, Mir, Belarus by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Minsk, Belarus

Sunset Over My Hometown of Minsk by El Mariachi Minsk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

TAP et parking Toumaï depuis la passerelle Léon-Blum, France
TAP et parking Toumaï depuis la passerelle Léon-Blum by Giancarlo Foto4U, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bad Oldesloe, Kreisstadt, Schleswig - Holstein, Germany*




9404 Marktplatz von Bad Oldesloe, Kreis Stormarn - historische Architektur und Kopfsteinpflaster, Gänselieselbrunnen. by stadt + land, on Flickr


9404 Marktplatz von Bad Oldesloe, Kreis Stormarn - historische Architektur und Kopfsteinpflaster, Gänselieselbrunnen. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

the following posts of mine show photos of the beautiful country of Germany - aus der mitte Europas!!


*Bamberg, Bavaria*




2682 Blick über die Untere Brücke Bambergs mit Kaiserin Kunigunde zum ehem Schlachthaus an der Regnitz. by stadt + land, on Flickr



2686 Blick auf die Regnitz in Bamberg - ein Fahrgastschiff liegt am Kai bei einem historischen Kran - dahinter das ehem. Schlachthaus. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mosel Valley*



Mosel Valley - DSC_0774 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cochem, Cochem-Zell, Rhineland - Palatinate*



Cochem, Germany - DSC_0859 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schloß Neuschwanstein, Schwangau, Ostallgäu, Bavaria*



Schloß Neuschwanstein from Marienbrücke - DSC_1010 by nickybay, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schweinfurt, Bavaria*



Schweinfurt, Bavaria, Germany, Heilig Geist Kirche, chiesa Spirito Santo, iglesia Espíritu Santo, l’église Saint-Esprit, church Holy Spirit, Kościół Duch Święty (Schultesstraße), Neuromanik 1897 - 1902 by Josef Lex (you are the best - world class folk!), on Flickr


Rathaus Schweinfurt by Ken Zirkel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rathaus Wernigerode, Harz, Saxony-Anhalt*



Rathaus Wernigerode by Gruenewiese86, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schlossgarten, Schwerin, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern*



Schwerin 2014, Schlossgarten, Blick zur Altstadt by renate.hildebrandt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wernigerode, Saxony-Anhalt*



Wenn die Sonne untergeht 65/365 by Gruenewiese86, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Obersee Berchtesgaden, Bavaria*



Obersee Berchtesgaden by gerrit-worldwide.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Festival of Lights Berlin 2014*



Berliner Dom by lippediak, on Flickr


Humboldt Universität zu Berlin by lippediak, on Flickr


Gendarmenmarkt Berlin by lippediak, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Herzogstand, Walchensee, Bavaria*



Auf dem Herzogstand by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kulmbach, Bavaria*



Der Zinsfelder Brunnen auf dem Holzmarkt in Kulmbach/Oberfranken by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alemanha - Berlim – O edifício do Reichstag e a sua História*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125656576/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alemanha - Berlim – As portas de Brandeburgo e a quadriga com que Napoleão se encantou ao ponto de a mandar para Paris…...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125655998/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*República Checa – Praga - Esta praça é o centro vital de Praga, onde têm lugar os principais eventos, além de excelente ponto de partida para conhecer o resto da cidade.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125048877/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*República Checa – Praga - Praça Venceslau 1º, nome do Santo Cristianizodor e Patrono da Boémia…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125654222/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Toledo - Hotel El Sigarral*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125047535/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Madrid - Praça cibelios palácio das comunicações. Este conjunto de edifícios engloba também o Banco de Espanha, a Casa da América e um quartel do exército.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125652776/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Zaragoza - A Basílica de Nossa Senhora del Pilar, é uma das duas basílicas na cidade de Zaragoza, e é também a Catedral da cidade ao lado da vizinha Catedral La Seo…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125045625/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Nantes - Catedral de St. Pierre & St. Paul.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125045287/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bélgica - Bruxelas - A Basilica Do Sagrado Coraçao Art-Deco*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5125648502/in/photostream/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Liberec, Czech Republic
Liberec | Czech Republic by Cергій Hемировський, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Liberec, Czech Republic
Liberec | Czech Republic by Cергій Hемировський, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Janov, Ustecky, Czech Republic
Kamnitz Gorge by Jan Cancík, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

ore mountains, Czech republic
ore mountains... by Hille Thomasson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noto, Sicily, Italy*

Fountain sculpture, Piazza XVI Maggio, Noto, Italy by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr



Windows of Palazzo Astuto, Via Cavour, Noto, Italy by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr​

Noto cathedral by Xelife, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valley of the Temples Icarus, Agrigento, Sicily, Italy*


Valle dei Templi Icaro 01 by Blueocean64, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lapidarium Holešovice, Prague, Czech Republic*


Holesovice Lapidarium 01 by Blueocean64, on Flickr


----------



## alter100 (Oct 8, 2007)

*The Meteora Monasteries - Greece*

60620035 - Grecia - Tessaglia - la Grande Meteora (3) by molovate poco presente, on Flickr

Meteora Μετέωρα by sofarsocute ♩♪, on Flickr

Meteora / Μετέωρα by NinjaAndi, on Flickr

meteora monestries by Stunning clickx, on Flickr

Meteora by quicksilver_, on Flickr

meteora by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Espanha – Segóvia - o Ex-líbris Romano… Para garantir a sobrevivência desta jóia da arquitetura, foi efetuada uma minuciosa obra de restauro que durou 8 anos…










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5123011482/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hungria - Budapeste - a Praça dos Heróis, construída em 1896 para comemorar os mil anos do primeiro assentamento Húngaro...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5122407775/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itália - Milao - A Catedral de Marmore. Apenas em 1813 foi dada por finalizada, mais de quatrocentos anos após o início das obras.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5122407153/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hungria - Budapeste - O Parlamento do outro lado do Danubio, um prodígio arquitetónico...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5122406481/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Nimes - A Capital Romana do sul de França. Fundado em 1750, o Jardim da Fonte é um dos primeiros jardins públicos na história da França e entre os maiores da Europa.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5123008650/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alemanha - Munique - A Cidade mais multicultural do Paîs .A cidade de Munique pertencia inicialmente ao bispado de Freising, que por sua vez era subordinada de Salzburgo.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5123007792/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Nimes - O coliseu Francês, a arena de Nimes é um exemplar das arenas do mundo Romano que chegaram até aos nossos dias em melhor estado de conservação.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5123006982/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itália - Pádua - Basilica de Santo Antonio de Pádua. A outra terra de Santo António de Lisboa... 
*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5122403581/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espanha - Burgos - Catedral de Burgos um templo de luz em solo de Castela e Leão. Eis um bom exemplo de que as copias pirata não são um exclusivo do nosso tempo…*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5122402199/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Áustria - Viena - E Os Seus Pinaculos*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5122401567/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*França - Bordeus - Uma praia na Cidade...*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anselmo_sousa/5123003766/in/photostream/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Estonia 1479 - Alexander Nevsky Cathedral, Estonia
Estonia_1479 - Alexander Nevsky Cathedral by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tallinn's old town, Estonia
Tallinn's old town, Estonia by Syed Shuvra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Estonia, Tallinn, Raekoja Plats
Estonia, Tallinn, Raekoja Plats by forastico, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

View from the sea. Haapsalu in Estonia
View from the sea. Haapsalu in Estonia by ✿ Triin Q, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Estonia, Tallinn, chiesa di S. Aleksandr Nevsky
Estonia, Tallinn, chiesa di S. Aleksandr Nevsky by forastico, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Bratislava seen from the castle, Slovakia



























taken by sqooth


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The colours of the forest woodland Estonia
The colours of the forest by sa_li851, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine show photos of Norway


*Spåkenes, Troms, Norway*












Photo by: Art by T.Richardsen ​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Barras*











View from Bárrás by Ville Miettinen via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gudvangen*











Norway in a Nutshell by Al Case via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Østerås*











Summer colors by André Rakvåg via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Litjefjellet
*










valley view II by Matthias Klaiber via flcikr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bergen*











Getaway by Natalie Schmid via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Olden*











Olden, Norway by tonybill via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Flam*











Bridge at Flam by tonybill via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bogen*











Bogen, Norway by Benjamin Griffiths via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Aurlandsfjellet*











A stop along Aurlandsfjellet by Kenny Louie via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nærøydalen valley*











From the Stalheim by Kenny Louie via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Vøringfoss*











The Vøringfoss by Kenny Louie via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Innset farmland*











farmland, Innset, by Tjukka2 via flickr​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Greece*











*Balos Beach*


Balos beach by ıllıllı ⓞ ⓡ ⓘ ⓑ ⓐ ⓣ ıllıllı, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Minhen - Michaelskirche. Munich. Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dragansdjordjevic/15163622423/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Juzhna Bachka, Serbia*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dragansdjordjevic/15312417852/in/photostream/


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Haaksbergerveen - Haaksbergen (the Netherlands)*



Haaksbergerveen by l-vandervegt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade. Serbia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dragansdjordjevic/14636564884/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Bigge, Germany *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/depen...E8M-pFhbjA-pFj6Yu-pXCCZF-pXoV1H-pXEEmG-pVnRZS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier des Bossons (Haute -Savoie , France)*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/11487...8M-pFhbjA-pFj6Yu-pXCCZF-pXoV1H-pXEEmG-pVnRZS/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brandenburger Tor, Berlin, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/piazt...8M-pFhbjA-pFj6Yu-pXCCZF-pXoV1H-pXEEmG-pVnRZS/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windischgarsten - Austria *

Dambach - Windischgarsten - Oberösterreich / Upper Austria - Österreich / Austria











https://www.flickr.com/photos/30443...8M-pFhbjA-pFj6Yu-pXCCZF-pXoV1H-pXEEmG-pVnRZS/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/flyin...8M-pFhbjA-pFj6Yu-pXCCZF-pXoV1H-pXEEmG-pVnRZS/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colorado Provençal ( Rustrel,France )*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/11487...8M-pFhbjA-pFj6Yu-pXCCZF-pXoV1H-pXEEmG-pVnRZS/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Spezia, Liguria, Italy​*

La Spezia by ClauD_2009, on Flickr




La Spezia by ClauD_2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Porto Venere, Liguria, Italy*



Porto Venere by ClauD_2009, on Flickr




Un cuore in inverno by robbar74, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Florence, Tuscany, Italy*



Firenze by ClauD_2009, on Flickr




Top of the Dome by ClauD_2009, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iași, Moldavia, Romania*



Râpa Galbenă / Yellow Cliff Iași by mihaibulai, on Flickr




Alexandru Ioan Cuza University of Iași by mihaibulai, on Flickr




DSC_3635 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rila Mountanis, Bulgaria​*

View from the Musala Climb by barry gahan, on Flickr




Seven Lakes Hike by barry gahan, on Flickr




Seven Lakes Hike, Rila Mountains by barry gahan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rhodope Mountains, Bulgaria*



Rhodope mointains, Bulgaria by Andrey Andreev, on Flickr




Rhodope mountains by Ivaylo Madzharov - Pictures from Bulgaria, on Flickr




Water + autumn dreams by stoykogeorghiev, on Flickr​


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Temple of St. Sava in Belgrade - Serbia (Orthodox Church)



















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Храм...aint-Sava-Belgrade/578381895506396?fref=photo


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The old town of Zrinski Čakovec, Croatia*


Stari grad Zrinski by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Entering Lourdes, France... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hallstatt, Austria*


Hallstatt au petit matin by chrlnz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Radiance || Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/14432857718/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santorini. Grece *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/13911115034/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone Guardian || Paris France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/13082519044/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Memories Of The Sea || Manarola Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/12102774226/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Louvre || Paris*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/11307853384/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colors of Jokulsarlon || Iceland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/9605084601/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bohemian Sky || Prague, Czech Republic*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/9351806124/in/photostream/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungary*



Y72A1068_DxO_edited by SdcRX4, on Flickr




Y72A0786_DxO by SdcRX4, on Flickr




Y72A0641_DxO_edited by SdcRX4, on Flickr




Y72A0635_DxO_edited by SdcRX4, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania​*

Oradea Romania by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mainz, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany​*

Mainz street by barnyz, on Flickr



Mainz by barnyz, on Flickr



Mainz church interior by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Škofja Loka, Slovenia*



Škofja Loka, Slovenija by stefancek, on Flickr




Škofja Loka, Slovenija by stefancek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*



St Giles Cathedral v The Moon, Edinburgh by Colin Myers Photography, on Flickr




Red Scott Monument, Edinburgh by Colin Myers Photography, on Flickr




Red Scott Monument, Edinburgh by Colin Myers Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Tuscany, Italy*

Piazza dei Miracoli by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albayzin, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*

Nothing Is Changed by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

St. Nikolaikirche by José Garrido, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Presernov Trg by José Garrido, on Flickr

Ljubljanica by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klagenfurt, Austria*

Hauptbahnhof by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruxelles, Belgija*

Sainte-Catherine by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Porto, Portugal*


Ville de Porto Portugal by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


Ville de Porto au Portugal by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Primorskiy Raion, Arkhangelsk Oblast, Russia*











Whiteland by Alexander Kozlov via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moscow Flower Day - July 31, 2014*











Moscow by AlWiPa via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*











Russia - Saint Petersburg by AlWiPa via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Uspensky Cave Monastery, Bakhchisaray mountains, Crimea, Russia*




Uspensky Cave Monastery, Bakhchisaray mountains, Crimea / RU, 2014 by william veerbeek, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tsarskoye Selo, Aleksandrovka, Saint Petersburg, Russia *




Tsarskoye Selo 27.06.2014 Царское Село by a-kappa, on Flickr


CMG_5954 by world's views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cathedral of the Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia*



Spilt Blood by bradmd, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The world famous Saint Basil Cathedral, Moscow, Russia*



2014-04-18-21,02,03.jpg by Alessandro Brancato, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vyborg, Leningrad Oblast*




Выборг by filchist, on Flickr



Vyborg Castle by filchist, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Hermitage, St. Petersburg*





> The Hermitage was the only Russian museum to rank among the best in Europe. The museum is one of the oldest and largest in the world, founded in 1764 by Catherine the Great. Currently, the 350 halls of the museum boast more than 3 million works of art — from the Stone Age to the modern era.






























Russia - Official Country Page​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tambov, Tambov Oblast*











Тамбов, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr









Тамбов, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Тамбов, Россия, Свято-Преображенский кафедральный собор by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Veliky Novgorod, Novgorod Oblast*











Великий Новгород, Россия, река Волхов(Peka River) by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Великий Новгород, Россия, Знаменский собор by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Великий Новгород, Россия, Ансамбль церквей Михаила Архангела и Благовещения на Торгу by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Svetlogorsk, Kaliningrad Oblast*











Светлогорск, Россия, набережная by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr










Светлогорск, Россия, центральный военный санаторий by Andrei Dmitriev via flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Venezia Variation5 by Fotografik33, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Erfurt Cathedral, Germany

Erfurt Cathedral by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Basel 007 by mpetr1960, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Schloss Molsdorf im Winter - Erfurt Germany

Molsdorf Palace by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Weimar Germany

Weimar Germany by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wiesbaden Germany

Wiesbaden Germany by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Tirana, Albania*

Le lac (artificiel) de Tirana et son parc - Albanie by [ Vincent Leroux Photo ], on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Shkodër - Albania*

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Shkodër - Albania*

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr

Shkodër by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pearl Of The Adriatic - (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










The Pearl Of The Adriatic - (Dubrovnik, Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Split Decision - (Stockholm, Sweden)*



















Split Decision - (Stockholm, Sweden) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul, Turkey*




























The Blue Mosque - Istanbul, Turkey by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Beautiful Vernazza - (Cinque Terre, Italy)*










The Beautiful Vernazza - (Cinque Terre, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*



















Into The Void - (Stockholm Sweeden) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Riomaggiore Sunset - (Cinque Terre, Italy)*










A Riomaggiore Sunset - (Cinque Terre, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Stan In Golden Light - (Stockholm, Sweden)*










Gamla Stan In Golden Light - (Stockholm, Sweden) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village By The Sea - (Manarola, Cinque Terre, Italy)*










Village By The Sea - (Manarola, Cinque Terre, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Setting Sun - (Venice, Italy)*










The Setting Sun - (Venice, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Heart of Lisbon - (HDR Portugal)*










The Heart of Lisbon - (HDR Portugal) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt / Nagyszeben, Transylvania, Romania*










© Sebastian Marcovici via Transylvania Trip​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rășinari, Transylvania, Romania​*








© Moga via Transylvania Trip​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania, Romania​*

Via Principalis (Today) by mein_bilderbuch, on Flickr




Alba Iulia by Daniel Tellman, on Flickr




Alba Iulia by Coleccionista de lugares, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine, Transylvania, Romania​*

Szászváros - Tordai sóbánya - Tordai hasadék - 7596 by CsabX, on Flickr




Salina Turda by Daniel Vijoi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ravenstein, Netherlands​*

Quiet Morning by Flitshans, on Flickr




Quiet Morning by Flitshans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ablain-Saint-Nazaire, Pas-de-Calais, France​*
The Ring of Memory


Anneau de la Mémoire VI by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr




Anneau de la Mémoire II by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr




Anneau de la Mémoire III by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bălți, Republic of Moldova​*

Bălțiul misterios by iurusciuc, on Flickr




Ștefan cel Mare, învăluit în ceață... by iurusciuc, on Flickr



Bălțiul de noapte by iurusciuc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kiev, Ukraine​*

Kiev-31_Oct_14--5 by bjram, on Flickr




Kiev-31_Oct_14--6 by bjram, on Flickr




Kiev-25_Oct_14--3 by bjram, on Flickr




Kiev-25_Oct_14--11 by bjram, on Flickr​


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Cagliari*

Cagliari by marcobillo, on Flickr


Escursione improvvisata ;-p by jpalex , on Flickr

_


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Stara planina (Old mountain) ski resort - Serbia


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Kopaonik ski resort - Serbia


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice Grand Canal. Italy*










Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cologne Street, Germany*










Cologne Street, Germany by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic,

Prague by Ocelyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

paris, france

Gare-de-lyon by www.faula-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Uma Rua Silenciosa by Juca.pt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

ruela by Juca.pt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mosteiro de Santa Cruz 
Praca 8 de Maio, Coimbra, Portugal

Mosteiro de Santa Cruz by Nathan McClatchey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Coimbra, Portugal

Coimbra City by Nathan McClatchey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm. Sweden*










Stockholm by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Convento de Santa Clara-a-Velha 
Coimbra, Portugal

Convento de Santa Clara-a-Velha by Nathan McClatchey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte Carlo Street . MONACO*

All the streets in Monte Carlo have these nice well-kept buildings.










Monte Carlo Street by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Porto, Portugal

2012.06 - Porto, Portugal by dmarquesr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fortress of S. Francisco Xavier or Cheese Castle
is an icon in Oporto city, Portugal, placed in Foz do Douro, close to the beach with the same name »

S. Francisco Xavier's Fortress at sunset » by ♥Fernanda2727♥, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la Comédie, Montpellier, France*










Place de la Comédie by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon Street, Portugal*










Lisbon Street, Portugal by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palácio da Pena, Sintra *

Beautiful Palacio da Pena in Sintra, Portugal.










Palácio da Pena, Sintra by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santorini Fisheye View. Grece*




























Oia, Santorini: Blue Hour by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pandroseion, Athens. Grece*



















Parthenon, Athens by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cologne. Germany*




























Cologne Cathedral by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vlatva River, Prague. RT*










Vlatva River, Prague by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*










Pan_24935_49_ETM2 / Stockholm - Sweden by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Parrochia St. Leonardo Verbania - Italy*










Vert_22106_111_ETM2 / Parrochia St. Leonardo Verbania - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Pétersbourg, Russia*










imperial gold by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*



















Pan_23750_73_ETM1 / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*










Petit Venice, Colmar by yonca60, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciutadella de Menorca. Spain*










Ciutadella de Menorca by _Hadock_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghent - Belgium*



















NIK_6298_300_ETM1 / Ghent - Belgium by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain, España, Sevilla, Seville*










Spain, España, Sevilla, Seville, Europe, Europa, Plaza, Square, Jesús de la pasión. by juliachocis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*




























Pan_14477_88_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Vieux Nice (French Riviera)*










Le Vieux Nice (French Riviera) by Eric Rousset, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

National Museum building as seen from park. Prague, Czech Republic. 

National Museum building as seen from park. Prague, Czech Republic. November 17, 2014 by Vadiroma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vinohradska Street in central Prague, Czech Republic. 

Vinohradska Street in central Prague, Czech Republic. November 17, 2014 by Vadiroma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic.

Prague, Czech Republic. November 17, 2014 by Vadiroma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic

Lines on the river by Chris Ntardis ΦΩΤΟgraphy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cesky Krumlov by night, Czech Republic

Cesky Krumlov by night by Elisa Medeot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

Untitled by gtheoch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

Untitled by gtheoch, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


*Dubrovnik Mood* by Jon Reid on *flickr*


*Dubrovnik Castle* by Jon Reid on *flickr*


*Dubrovnik Fortress* by Jon Reid on *flickr*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*











*Gemeinde Mettlach, Saarland*
*view from castle Montclair*




Saarland: view from castle Montclair by designladen.com, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*













*Saarbrücken, Saarland*


Saarbruecken - Berliner Promenade 1 by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*












*Gemeinde Uberherrn, Saarland*



Berus Tafeltour 7 by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*













*Ulm, Baden-Württemberg*











Ulm Minster from above, Ulm, Baden-Württemberg, Germany by Manu766 via flickr









Ulm-10 by Alessandro Caproni via flickr









Ulm-32 by Alessandro Caproni via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*












*Gorlitz, Saxony *
( along Germany - Poland border, shown is Germany side)



Görlitz, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russia*











*The Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius (Sergiev Possad), Moscow Oblast*




The Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius by BaikalNature, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russia*











*Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg*




Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr



Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russia*











^^ more of Peterhof Palace




Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr


Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia by BaikalNature, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russia*











*Church of the Savior on Blood. Saint Petersburg*




Church of the Savior on Blood, Saint Petersburg by BaikalNature, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russia*










*Kazan Cathedral, Saint Petersburg*













Росси́я - Российская Федерация - Russia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russia*











*Massandra palace , Crimea*




vdn_20140703_99220 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Tch*




























St Vitus Cathedral, Prague by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Charles Bridge Sunrise, Prague. Tch*




























Charles Bridge Statue, Prague by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chain Bridge, Budapest. Hungary*



















Chain Bridge, Budapest by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parliament, Budapest. Hungary*










Parliament, Budapest by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Matthias Church, Budapest. Hungary*










Matthias Church, Budapest by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest. Hungary*










Buda Castle Dining by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buda Castle, Budapest. Hungary*










Buda Castle by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Anne's Church, Budapest. Hungary*










St. Anne's Church, Budapest by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest at Night. Hungary*










Budapest at Night by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vietri sul Mare - Italy*










IMG_6269_70_71_ETM_C / Vietri sul Mare - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salerno - Italy*










IMG_6290_1_2_ETM / Salerno - Italy by 
Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Mainz *

More views of the large square next to the Mainz Cathedral. Germany.



















Downtown Mainz by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mainz Cathedral. Germany*



















Mainz Cathedral by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grossmunster Church, Zurich. Switzerland*










Grossmunster Church, Zurich  by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Banhoff Strasse, Zurich, Switzerland.*










Banhoff Strasse, Zurich by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Limmat River, Zurich, Switzerland.*



















Limmat River, Zurich by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Main Square in Cascais *

Cascais is a nice small town very close to Lisbon. Portugal










Main Square in Cascais by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosteiro Dos Jeronimos, Lisbon *

Very beautiful monastery in Lisbon.










Mosteiro Dos Jeronimos, Lisbon by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar (Spain)*


Mojacar 7 por spionkop331, en Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









*Zagreb 2014* by Ivan Coric on *flickr*









*Zagreb 2014* by  Ivan Coric on *flickr*









*Zagreb 2014* by Ivan Coric on *flickr*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Visitorsko jezero*

*Montenegro*










*Source*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cetara - Amalfi Coast. Italy*










IMG_6543_4_5_ETM_F / Cetara - Amalfi Coast by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linz - Austria*










IMG_8195_6_7_ETM_crop_F / Linz - Austria by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Jelovica*

*Montenegro*









*Source*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linz - Austria*










Vert_8093_98_ETM1 / Linz - Austria by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mariahilfer Kirche - Vienna- Austria*










Vert_8402_10_ETM / Mariahilfer Kirche - Vienna by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linz - Austria*










IMG_8134_2_3_ETM_crop / Linz - Austria by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome. Italy*









²
IMG_6211_2_0_ETM / Rome by 
Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cetara - Amalfi Coast. Italy*

















²²

Panorama_6537_42_crop1 / Cetara - Amalfi Coast by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aachen, Germany*


Catedral (y III) by José Garrido, on Flickr​
Boda a la alemana by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Zaidin, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*

Desde fuera... by José Garrido, on Flickr

...y desde dentro by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica of Sts. John Lateran, Rome, Italy*

Rome, Basilica of St. John Lateran by Buster&Bubby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montserrat, Catalonia, Spain*

Montserrat 1 by msdstefan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ptuj, Slovenia*









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Istria, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rhodope Mountains, Bulgaria*

Giant Mushroom by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fiskardo, Kefalonia, Greece*









Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar, British Overseas Territory*









Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Edinburgh, Scotland

Royal Mile, winter's night by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

tower Bridge by jeyrdalangin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Blue Eye by Mr.gastaldo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Christmas Market on the Castle Charlottenburg Berlin

Christmas Market on the Castle Charlottenburg Berlin by wirdsbald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

Siegessäule by JdJ Photography (www.jdj-photography.nl), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Conciergerie Paris

Untitled by alaind78, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris 018 by mpetr1960, on Flickr


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*Belgrade, Serbia*










*photo Adam Olszański*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*ITALY.*

*Lenno* _(province of Como, Lombardy)_.

Villa del Balbianello.


*Wikipedia*: Cruccone


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*ITALY.*

*Lecco* _(province of Lecco, Lombardy)_


*Wikipedia*: Hozinja


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour on Mont Boron Skyline, Nice. France*











Blue Hour on Mont Boron Skyline, Nice by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghent at the Blue Hour | Belgium*











Ghent at the Blue Hour | davidgiralphoto.com by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fontaine Medicis | Jardin du Luxembourg | Paris. France*










Fontaine Medicis | Jardin du Luxembourg | Paris by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L’arc de triomphe du Carrousel | Jardin des tuileries, Paris | France*










L’arc de triomphe du Carrousel | Jardin des tuileries, Paris | davidgiralphoto.com by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris La Défense skyline at Dusk from the suburbs | France*











Paris La Défense skyline at Dusk from the suburbs | davidgiralphoto.com by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Place du Tertre, Montmartre, Paris. France*










Au Cadet de Gascogne Restaurant, on the way to Sacré Coeur | Place du Tertre, Montmartre by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghent at the Blue Hour | Belgium*










Ghent at the Blue Hour | davidgiralphoto.com by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* La Défense, Paris, France*



















Traffic on La Défense, Paris, France | davidgiralphoto.com by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hospital de La Paz, Madrid (Spain)*










Hospital de La Paz, Madrid (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Colorful Harbor of Zoutkamp. Netherlands*










The Colorful Harbor of Zoutkamp by Guido Musch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alcázar de Segovia (Spain)*








[/url]

Alcázar de Segovia (Spain) by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*












*Blasenhubel, Canton of Berne*



Blasenhubel @ Brienzergrat . Switzerland by Toni_V, on Flickr


*Appenzell*




Appenzell 2014 by Karl LeGros, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*












*Furka Pass*



Furka Pass , Switzerland by ceca67, on Flickr

*Penthaz*


Penthaz by Valentin le luron, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*












*Lucerne*



Lucerne by jpellgen, on Flickr


The Chapel Bridge by jpellgen, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*












*Gruyeres, Canton of Fribourg*




Finally, the winter seems to have arrived .. by Conrad Zimmermann Photography, on Flickr



*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Mountain by Edoardo Liver, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*













*Zermatt, Canton of Valais*



above Zermatt by Toni_V, on Flickr


*Fuorn, Canton of Graubunden*



Piz Mingèr & Piz Zuort (cracked sensor edition) by Toni_V, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*













*Schwende, Canton of Appenzell Inner-Rhodes*



Swiss Alps: Guest House Aescher-Wildkirchli by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr


*Grimsel Hospiz, Canton of Berne*



Autumn Colours... by Frederic Huber | Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*












*Basel*




Dämmerung über Basel by SebastianSchnack, on Flickr



Les Trois Rois by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*












*Oberstrass, Zurich*



Ghostly Trails & Vaporized Digits by kanaristm, on Flickr



Rudolf-Brun-Brücke by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Switzerland*












*Furkapass, Passhöhe*



Furkapass, Passhöhe (2.429 m), Oberwald, Obergoms VS by A.K_Photography - Adrian Kretzer, Hamburg, on Flickr


*Bachalpsee *


Bachalpsee (2.265 m), Grindelwald First, Grindelwald by A.K_Photography - Adrian Kretzer, Hamburg, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lithuania

Dūkštų ąžuolynas žiemą by Evaldas., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lithuania

Rooftops by picton83, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

the streets of Vilnius, Lithuania.

Vilnius City_7123 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cathedral of St. Stanislav and St. Vladislav, Lithuania

Cathedral of St. Stanislav and St. Vladislav_7097 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lithuania

Cathedral of St. Stanislav and St. Vladislav Interior_7105 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lithuania

Interior of the Cathedral of St. Stanislav and St. Vladislav_7102 by hkoons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lithuania

Lithuania 224 by Vašin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lithuania

view from gediminas tower by theycallmethewanderer, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Latvia*











*Riga*











See larger (1024)... IMG_2653_RAW by Alex DROP via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Latvia*












*Riga*










See larger (1024)... IMG_2592_RAW by Alex DROP via flickr









See larger (1024)... IMG_2599_RAW by Alex DROP via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Latvia*












*Riga*










Latvia National Opera by jeremy Seto via flickr










Laima Freedom by jeremy Seto via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Latvia*












*Riga*











Sunset on the Daugava River by jeremy Seto via flickr










See larger (1024)... IMG_2645_RAW by Alex DROP via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glenfinnan viaduct crossing this fabulous valley in the Scottish Highlands appeared to me a fitting tribute to the beauty and grandure of Scotland.*










Happy Saunt Andra's Day to all the fine Scots around these latitudes  by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*waterfalls in the forests around Dolmellynllyn in North Wales*










Artemis' bath in the woods by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boracko lake. Bosnia*










Boracko lake by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Konjic. Bosna i Hercegovina*










Konjic by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hvar, Croatia*



















Jelsa on Hvar Island - Croatia 
by JauntyJane, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bulgaria*,
Near Kardzhali and Studen Kladenets dam
Picturesque view in lead white snowy Rodhope mountains. It was a good walk to Monyak fortress. We were so lucky that we were the first people to walk in this beautiful snow!










Phodope mountains by Andrey Andreev, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sofia, Graf Ignatiev Str. Bulgaria*










Sofia, Graf Ignatiev Str by Andrey Andreev, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pliva lake. Bosna i Hercegovina*










Pliva lake by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rijeka Crnojevica. Montenegro*










Rijeka Crnojevica by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drinka river near Visegrad, Bosnia and Herzegovina*










Splendidly by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljubljana. Slovenia*



















Ljubljana by stefancek, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tallinn City, Estonia

Tallinn_City 1.11, Estonia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Estonia

found it! by laviedloki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

park in Tallinn, Estonia

IMG_1000 by Cindy-Lou Dale, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kuressaare Castle, Saaremaa, Estonia

Kuressaare Castle, Saaremaa, Estonia by Carlo Tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful sky over Põhja-Kõrvemaa Nature Reserve in Estonia

Beautiful sky over Põhja-Kõrvemaa Nature Reserve in Estonia [1280x720] (photo by Aleksandr Abrosimov) by takecarex3, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Estonia

IMGP3189.jpg by Nikolai Mordan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Estonia

Untitled by islandicfever, on Flickr


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*Temple of St. Sava - Belgrade, Serbia*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*










*Burg Gemen (a moated/water castle), Gemen, North Rhine-Westphalia*




Moated castle Burg Gemen - Borken by joeke pieters, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*










*Dreieichenhain Burg, Dreieich, Hesse*




Dreieichenhain Burg by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*












*Havelberg, Saxony - Anhalt*











2972 Blick vom Domberg auf die Havel und die Dächer der Hansestadt Havelberg - re. die St. Laurentiuskirche. by stadt + land via flickr









2976 Havelberger Dom St. Marien - Domweihe 1170, gotischer Umbau 1330. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*










*Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin*




Charlottenburg Palace by berlin.global, on Flickr



Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin by LeanneLand, on Flickr



Charlottenburg Palace, Berlin by LeanneLand, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*










*Frankfurt, Hesse*



frankfurt hauptwache by Chris Hoefer, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*










*Schloss Johannisburg, Aschaffenburg am Main , Lower Franconia, Bavaria*



© • Aschaffenburg am Main • by M.A.K.photo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*










*Schloss Wiesenburg, Brandenburg*


tags: schloss , castle









Schloss Wiesenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr









Schloss Wiesenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr









Schloss Wiesenburg by Torsten Maue via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*











*Leipziger Platz, Berlin*











Leipziger Platz by Alexander Rentsch via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*












*Glückstadt, Metropolregion Hamburg*











1491 Häuserzeile am Binnenhafen von Glückstadt an der Unterelbe - historische Wohngebäude; Sportboote / Motorboote am Kai. by stadt + land via flickr









1504 Binnenhafen von Glückstadt an der Unterelbe - ein Angler steht am Kai - auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite Wohnhäuser und ein historischer Speicher. by stadt + land via flickr​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania









source: zdeto.com/









source: zdeto.com/









source: zdeto.com/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Rozsadomb, Budapest*



Margit híd by kareszzz, on Flickr

*Liszt Academy of Music, Terezvaros, Budapest*



Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04 thanks for 10,000,000+ views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Hungarian Parliament*



hungarian parliment by night budapest-165011 by E.........'s Diary, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*











*Veszprem*



Napraforgós táj by Simkovics, on Flickr

*Alzoors, Veszprem*



Ott már viharzik by Simkovics, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Baradla Cave ,Aggtelek*











Baradla Cave by Charlotte via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Budapest*











Arriving in Budapest by Chris Chabot via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*















*Csókakő*











Csókakő vihar előtt by Gergely Bordács via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Budapest*










Gone home for the night by Chris Chabot via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Fisherman’s Bastion, Budapest*





> The main façade of the Fisherman’s Bastion, running parallel to the Danube, is approximately 140m (459ft) long. The seven stone towers with their pointed tops symbolise the leaders of the Hungarian tribes who conquered the country in 896 AD. It was built in place of the old fortification walls in neo-Romanesque style between 1895 and 1902 on the plans of Frigyes Schulek, who was also in charge of the reconstruction of the Mathias Church. The Bastion takes its name from the guild of fishermen that was responsible for defending this stretch of the city walls in the Middle Ages.











Hungary-0167 - Fisherman’s Bastion by Dennis Jarvis via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Parliament Building, Budapest*












Photo by Adam Jones via orangesmile​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Budapest*











Budapest Night Scene from Gellért Hill & the Citadel by Victor Wong via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Debrecen*











Debrecen by Balazs Koren via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungary*












*Miskolc*










downtown miskolc by Hungarian Snow via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. England*



















British Parliament (London, Uk) by dleiva, on Flick


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Bridge in Cordoba (Andalusia, Spain)*










Roman Bridge in Cordoba (Andalusia, Spain) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster abbey, London. England*










Westminster abbey, London by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shard skyscraper at Southwark, London. England*










Shard skyscraper at Southwark, London by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almería desde el Cerro de las Antenas. Spain*










Almería desde el Cerro de las Antenas by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Town Hall of London. England*










Town Hall of London by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodleian Library, Oxford, uk*










Bodleian Library, Oxford, uk by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mandela in London. England*










Mandela in London by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*Broad Street, Lyme Regis, Devon*












Broad Street, Lyme Regis by Baz Richardson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*Branscombe cottages, Devon*











Branscombe cottages, Devon by Baz Richardson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*Tin mines at Botallack, Cornwall*











Tin mines at Botallack, Cornwall by Baz Richardson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*Ladram Bay, Devon*











Ladram Bay, east Devon by Baz Richardson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*Georgian housing, Sidmouth, Devon*











Georgian housing, Sidmouth, Devon. copy by Baz Richardson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*Lyme Regis, Dorset*











The Cobb at Lyme Regis by Baz Richardson via flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*Brixham, South Devon*


tags: harbor , beach , hugo









Brixham090314_011 by Richard Szwejkowski via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*New Chesterton, Cambridge*


tags: city , hugo










Cambrige by Unplugged via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

519

*United Kingdom*












*England*











*Brixham, South Devon*


tags: harbor , beach , hugo









Brixham090314_011 by Richard Szwejkowski via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*Scotland*











*Glendale*











Below The Lighthouse by Dave Brightwell via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*Scotland*











*Culzean Castle, Maybole, South Ayrshire*











Culzean Castle, Maybole, South Ayrshire, Ecosse, Grande-Bretagne, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*United Kingdom*












*Scotland*











*Quiraing, Isle of Skye*










Shape shifting under the light by Lawrence Cornell via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza del Campidoglio, on the top of Capitoline Hill, Rome. Italy*










Piazza del Campidoglio, on the top of Capitoline Hill, Rome. Italy by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Örebro Castle (Sweden)*










Örebro Castle (Sweden) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza del Torico (Teruel). Spain*










Plaza del Torico (Teruel) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Allehandborgen From Svartan river in Örebro, Sweden*










Allehandborgen From Svartan river in Örebro, Sweden by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morella Castellón, Spain*










Morella (Castellón, Spain by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio de las Artes (Valencia). Spain*










Palacio de las Artes (Valencia) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de la República (Roma). Italy*










*Campo di fiori (Roma, Italy)*










Campo di fiori (Roma, Italy) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foro di Nerva (Foros Imperiales, Roma). Italy*










Foro di Nerva (Foros Imperiales, Roma) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Örebro Castle (Sweden)*










Örebro Castle (Sweden) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de la Rotonda desde el Pantheon (Roma). Italy*



















Fontana di Trivi (Roma, Italia) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pantheon con la fuente de la Rotonda en primer plano (Roma, Italia)*










*Plaza de San Pedro (Roma)*










Plaza de San Pedro (Roma) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anochecer en la Plaza Navona (Roma, Italia)*










*Plaza de la Rotonda (Pantheon)*










Plaza de la Rotonda (Pantheon) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Peter Basilic (Vatican, Rome)*










St. Peter Basilic (Vatican, Rome) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foro de Trajano (Foros Imperiales, Roma). Italy*



















Roman Forum (Rome, Italy) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bruxelles Grand Place / Brussel Grote Markt, Belgium

Bruxelles Grand Place / Brussel Grote Markt by Nicolas Pirson (alias tatactic), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

European Quarter Main Building in Brussels

European Quarter Main Building in Brussels by leonyaakov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brussels, Belgium

Brussels, November 2009 by leonyaakov, on Flickr


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*SERBIA*
Manasija Monastery is located near Despotovac, in near vicinity of the Resava river, after which the monastery was firstly named Resava. Manasija Monastery is the last grand endowment of Serbian Medieval rulers built by Despot Stefan Lazarević from 1407 to 1418. The endower was buried in the monastery after his death in 1427. The monastery complex of Manasija (Resava) consists of a church, a large dining room, or so-called "school", a fortress with 11 towers, among which the largest is the "Despot's tower". The monastery church dedicated to the Holy Trinity is the second largest among the Serbian medieval monasteries, after the Dečani Monastery. Manasija Monastery is protected as a cultural monument of great importance. (http://youtu.be/YyqNgKQ0KCk)



















Pan Majster


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dublin - Ireland.*










Dublin - Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn Lane *

Donadea, Co Kildare, Ireland.



















Autumn Lane by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dublin - Cork Express *

Coming or going?? Sallins, Co Kildare, Ireland.










Dublin - Cork Express by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Ives, Cornwall. England.*










St Ives, Cornwall. England. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*No1 tram, Leidseplein, Amsterdam, Holland.*










No1 tram, Leidseplein, Amsterdam, Holland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*69023, Grosmont, NYMR, Yorkshire, England.*










69023, Grosmont, NYMR, Yorkshire, England. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The three sisters, Co Kerry, Ireland.*










The three sisters, Co Kerry, Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dent Station, Cumbria, England *

The Highest main line station in England.










Dent Station, Cumbria, England by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*



















Columna frente al Coliseo (Roma) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican*










Castor and Polux in Piazza del Campidoglio (Rome, Italy) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Appio Latino, Roma. Italy*










Campo de fiori (Roma, Italia) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Pompei*

*Campania, Italia*









By me


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Istria, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs​









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ptuj, Slovenia*









Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atlantic beach - Cádiz, Andalusia, Spain*









Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roquebrune-Cap-Martin, France*









Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Tropez - sculpture, France*









Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Begliktash - Bulgarian Stonehenge, Bulgaria*

Begliktash - Bulgarian Stonehenge by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


Begliktash by Evgeni Dinev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City of Čakovec, Croatia*









Panoramio More photos by Lorant










Panoramio More photos by spakedravs










Panoramio More photos by Lorant


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orange, France*

Orange - Provance - Frankrijk by Bocaj47, on Flickr


(ORANGE,FR84) by orange_fr84, on Flickr


DSC07868 by kettlemoraine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bulevar de Constitución, Albaicin, Granada, Spain*

Sin bandera by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*














*Háifoss*











Háifoss, south Iceland by Jonathan Tweed via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*













*Ásbyrgi Canyon*











Ásbyrgi by Dag Endre Opedal via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*













*Hvitserkur*











Hvitserkur by Dag Endre Opedal via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*













*Landmannalaugar Mountains*











Iceland Landscape of Landmannalaugar mountains by Jonathan Haider via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*













*Glacier Lake of Jokulsarlon*











Icebergs in the glacier lake of jokulsarlon in Iceland by Jonathan Haider via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*













*Somewhere in Arnessysla*











Islande by Jonathan Haider via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*













*Eldgjá, Vestur-Skaftafellssysla*











Paysage d'Islande by Jonathan Haider via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*














*Skogafoss*











Skogafoss by Werner Olsen via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*













*Selfoss*











Selfoss by Jonathan via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More photos at previous page

Page 284

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660442&page=284

Page 283

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660442&page=283


*Norway*












*The Norwegian National Opera and Ballet, Oslo*



The Norwegian National Opera and Ballet by Tom L. Nilsen | Norway | Oslo | Kirkenes, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*













*Bergen
*



Bergen, Norway by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


*Bergen*



Bergen, Norway by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*













*Bergen*



Bergen, Norway by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr

*Bergen*



Bergen, Norway by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*













*Bergen*



Bergen, Norway by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


*Bergen*




Bergen, Norway by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*













*Flam, Aurlandsfjord*



Flam, Aurlandsfjord, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*












*Aurlandsfjord*




Aurlandsfjord, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*














*Photos of Stavanger*



Stavanger, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr



Harbour, Stavanger, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*













^^ *Old Town of Stavanger*




Old Town, Stavanger, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr


Old Town, Stavanger, Norway by Ken Barley, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*












*Nannestad*




Nannestad - Juli 2014 by Krogen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*Custom's House, Dublin*




0114 Custom's House, Dublin (1 of 1)-2 by Jomoboy, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*Dublin*



2014 Dublin 704 by Marta Vieira Pereira, on Flickr



2014 Dublin 709 by Marta Vieira Pereira, on Flickr


2014 Dublin 569 by Marta Vieira Pereira, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*A botanic garden in Ireland*




Fall 2014 Botanic Garden by ivokivistikphotography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*Powerscourt Waterfall , Enniskerry*




Powerscourt Waterfall by Perna Francesco, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*Torc Waterfall, Killarney*




Torc Waterfall by Perna Francesco, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*Trinity College, Dublin*



Trinity by murphyz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*Wicklow*




Early morning light In Wicklow by Mick H 51, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*Dublin*




Dublin,Ireland by ivokivistikphotography, on Flickr



Dublin,Ireland by ivokivistikphotography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*












*Howth*



Howth, Ireland, summer sunrise by ivokivistikphotography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ireland*













*Dunmore Cave, Muckalee, Kilkenny
*



Dunmore Cave by Xalira, on Flickr​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Vienna - Austria*

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wien/Vienna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bath. England*










Bath by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tercer Recinto de La Alcazaba (Almería). Spain*










Tercer Recinto de La Alcazaba (Almería) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Małe Ciche (13 km from Zakopane, Poland) winter slope.*










View from Małe Ciche winter slope by Wojciech Andruszkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsor Castle. England*



















Windsor Castle by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riddarlhuset (Stockholm, Sweden)*










Riddarlhuset (Stockholm, Sweden) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Outdoor Ice rink in front of Town Hall / Zamość, Poland.*










Town Hall - ice reflection by Wojciech Andruszkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## 996155 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Mont Saint-Michel Abbey*








http://i.imgur.com/nT73r.jpg


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*Hotel Moscow in Belgrade, Serbia*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Russia and Serbia are like brothers. Bratya


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Sagrada Família, Barcelona*



Sagrada Família (vertorama), Barcelona, Spain by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*













*Barcelona*



Sunset, Barcelona, Spain by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Montserrat Abbey, Catalunia*



Montserrat Abbey, Spain by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*











*Montserrat Abbey, Catalunia*



Montserrat Abbey, Spain by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Montserrat landscape, Catalunia*



Montserrat landscape, Spain by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Ronda, Andalusia*




Ronda is not a myth by Allard Schager, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Lanzarote, Canary Islands*



landscape (Explored) by hufu25 (OFF), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*













*Torre de los Lodones , Torrelodones, Madrid*



Atalaya de Torrelodones / Torre de los Lodones (06/11/2012) by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*













*Pampaneira, Granada*



Pampaneira - Alpujarras Granadinas. by ஐ★ [email protected] ★ஐ Slow ﴾͡๏̯͡๏﴿, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Laredo, Cantabria*




coastline by green.pit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Oviedo, Asturias*



OVIEDO / Ayuntamiento, Plaza de la Constitución, Noche (22/02/2014) by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*











*La Picota , Liencres, Cantabria*




La Picota by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Virgen del Mar , San Román de la Llanilla, Cantabria*



Virgen del Mar by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Barcelona
*



Museu d'Història de Catalunya, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Playa de Cuevas del Mar , Picones, Asturias*




Playa de Cuevas del Mar by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria*




San Vicente de la Barquera by seryani, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Güejar de la Sierra, Granada*




Güejar de la Sierra, Granada by Mari_Lumix, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Banalbufar, Mallorca, Balearic Islands*



Banyalbufar - north coast - Mallorca - Spain by Robert Deichsel | , on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*











*The City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia*




Valencia 2014 (5) 227 - The City of Arts and Sciences - Ciutat de les Artes I de les Ciencies by Mark Schofield @ JB Schofield, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Prado Museum, Madrid*




Prado, statue Velasquez by Julie70, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*











*The Calahorra Tower, Cordoba*




The Calahorra Tower at one side of the Roman Bridge in Córdoba, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Arenas de Barcelona*




Arenas de Barcelona, Spain by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao*



Puppy [EXPLORED - 20/08/2014] by spanishjohnny72, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao*




ABDUCTION by Rober1000x, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Barcelona*



sunset - закат (2014-04-18_Barcelona_8495) by alpdanilov, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Plaza de la Catedral, Oviedo, Asturias*



OVIEDO / Plaza de la Catedral (09/04/2014) by Saúl Tuñon Loureda, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spain*












*Toledo, Toledo*



Toledo. Puerta del Sol. by josemazcona, on Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaga, Panorama. Spain*










Malaga, Panorama by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gent, Graslei. Belgium*










Gent, Graslei by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mechelen, Grote Markt. Anvers, Belgium*










Mechelen, Grote Markt by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, panorama . France*

In front of the Louvre You will find 'Arc de triomphe du Carrousel'










Paris, panorama by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Snaefellsjoekull*











Snaefellsjoekull National by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Snaefellsnesog Hnappadalssysla, West Iceland*











West Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Snaefellsnesog Hnappadalssysla, West Iceland*











West Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Blue Lagoon, Grindavik, Gullbringusysla*











Blue Lagoon, Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Dettifoss, Nordur-Tingeyjarsysla*











Dettifoss, Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Southern Iceland*











Southern Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Faxafoss*











Faxafoss, Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*











*Dettifoss, Nordur-Tingeyjarsysla*











Dettifoss, Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Jökulsárlón Glacier Lagoon*











Jökulsárlón Glacier Lagoon, Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*











*Godafoss Waterfall, Sudur-Tingeyjarsysla*











Godafoss Waterfall by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Hverfjall*











Hverfjall, Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Seljalandsfoss*











Seljalandsfoss, Iceland by Alessio Michelini via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

45


*Iceland*












*Vatnajökull National Park*




Vatnajökull National Park, Iceland by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Myvatn*




Myvatn, Iceland by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Sudur-Mulasysla*




Eastern Iceland by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Landmannalaugar
*



Landmannalaugar, Iceland by darkmavis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*











*Holuhraun, North Iceland*




Aurora vs Volcano by skarpi - www.skarpi.is, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*













*Glacial River, Arnessysla*



Glacial River - Iceland, South West by Coldpix, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












*Vik*



Landscape Iceland by Greg Joltok, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*France*











*Amiens*


16112014-_DSC8260 by ArtnowPhotography, on Flickr


Amiens by Burma7, on Flickr


Amiens, cathédrale Notre-Dame, façade sud by Ytierny, on Flickr


Amiens - Musée de Picardie by Morio60, on Flickr


Musée de l'hôtel de berny - Picardie - France by Jessie Sparrow, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Telč, Vysocina Region, Czech Republic*


Telč (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Bratislava (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*












*The following are photos of Linz *




Linz_2014 by aewwm, on Flickr



P1170080_Flickr by Una familia, una autocaravana y el mundo..., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*












*New Rathaus of Linz
*


New Rathaus at night, Linz, Austria by Ken Barley, on Flickr



Connecting Cities - Entangled Sparks by Ars Electronica, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*












*Klagenfurt*





Woerthersee by KathrinPreiss, on Flickr



Klagenfurt - My beautiful hometown by annia316, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*













*Villach*




Villach die Draustadt by Region-Villach, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*













*Opernhaus Graz*











Opernhaus Graz HDR Tribüne by Achim Meurer via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*











*Salzburg*











Salzburg by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*












*Silvretta reservoir *











...mountain-lake-reflection... by BRainy Photography via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*












*Sulzfluh , Tschagguns*​









...snow in the summertime... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*












*Cavelljoch , Lünersee*











Lünersee in Vorarlberg... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*













*Vorarlberg*











...the three towers... - 3 Türme im Montafon/Vorarlberg/Österreich... by BRainy Photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*












*Hallstatt*










4404 by Richard Taylor via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Austria*












*Hallstatt*











4363_L by Richard Taylor via flickr​


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

*Kamien Pomorski (NW part of Poland), 2012*








(by me)


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

*Krakow, 2010*









(by me)


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Republic of Moldova*










*Orheiul Vechi (The Old Orhei)*


Orheiul Vechi by tzesire, on Flickr




Old Orhei landscape, Moldova by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr




Landscape at Orhei Vechi , Moldova by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr




Landscape at Orhei Vechi with the rock-hewn church, Moldova by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *










Iceland 2 HDR by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saluhall Market (Stockholm, Sweden)*










Saluhall Market (Stockholm, Sweden) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colosseum / Colosseo / Coliseum *

Roma / Rome - Lazio - Italia / Italy










Colosseum / Colosseo / Coliseum by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stirling Castle. UK*










Stirling Castle by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirador del Bastión de los Pescadores (Budapest). Hungary*










Mirador del Bastión de los Pescadores (Budapest) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*










London, Monument by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilica di Santa Maria in Ara coeli al Campidoglio *

Roma / Rome - Lazio - Italia / Italy










Basilica di Santa Maria in Ara coeli al Campidoglio by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Distillery. UK*










Distillery by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik*

Ville de Croatie










Dubrovnik Stradum by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerp, Courthouse. Belgium*



















Antwerp, Courthouse by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilica di San Pietro *

Roma / Rome - Lazio - Italia / Italy










Basilica di San Pietro by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Skye. UK*



















Isle of Skye by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jaen Cathedral (Andalusia, Spain)*










Jaen Cathedral (Andalusia, Spain) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mechelen, Hanswijk Basilica...Malines, Anvers, Belgium*










Mechelen, Hanswijk Basilica by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Germany​*







*Hildesheim, Lower Saxony*​

Hildesheim, Historic Market Place by barnyz, on Flickr




Hildesheim church by barnyz, on Flickr




Hildesheim church interior by barnyz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Germany*










*Berlin U-Bahn (underground railway)*


Westfriedhof U-Bahnhof by Timothée M., on Flickr




Olympia-Einkaufszentrum U-Bahnhof by Timothée M., on Flickr




Überseequartier U-Bahnhof by Timothée M., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Germany​*









*Ettal Abbey, Bavaria*


Kloster Ettal. by - Hilmo -, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Germany​*







*Quedlinburg, Saxony-Anhalt​*

Quedlinburg by ingrid eulenfan, on Flickr




Happy Sunday! / Quedlinburg, Germany (Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr




Harz 2014-83.jpg by Helmut Wendeler aus Hanau, on Flickr




Quedlinburg - Germany by RamjetDK, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Germany*










*Pirna, Free State of Saxony*


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr




Happy new year... by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France*








*Ablain-Saint-Nazaire: The Ring of Memory ​*

Anneau de la Mémoire XI by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr




Anneau de la Mémoire X by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France*










*Château de Cheverny*


Château de Cheverny by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France*










*Château d'Ussé *


Château d'Ussé I by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr




Château d'Ussé XIII by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr




Château d'Ussé XII | Explore 06.12.2014 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr




Château d'Ussé IX by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Częstochowa by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Historic building - Besiekiery-Lodzkie-Poland

Historic building - Besiekiery-Lodzkie-Poland by Ciddi Biri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Krakow Cloth Hall, Poland

Krakow Cloth Hall by Michael Penning, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grzybowski Square, Warsaw, Poland

Warsaw, Grzybowski Square by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lithuania*










*Vilnius*


Vilnius by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Vilnius by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Barockes Vilnius by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Alma Mater Vilnensis by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Germany​*






​
*Wertheim am Main, Baden-Württemberg​*

Wertheim (Großherzogtum Baden) by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Wertheim by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Germany*








*Füssen, Bavaria​*

Füssen (MG_1468) by E=mcSCOW, on Flickr




Street in Füssen by timohannukkala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France​*







*Arnay-le-Duc, Côte-d'Or​*
Arnay-le-Duc (Côte-d'Or) by Morio60, on Flickr




Arnay-le-Duc (Côte-d'Or) - Tour de la Motte Forte (XIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr




Arnay-le-Duc (Côte-d'Or) - Maison Bourgogne (XVe) by Morio60, on Flickr




Arnay-le-Duc (Côte-d'Or) - Eglise Saint-Laurent by Morio60, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France​*







*Le Grand-Bornand, Haute-Savoie​*

Journée en Montagne - Le 18 décembre 2014 (Le Grand-Bornand - France)33.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr




Journée en Montagne - Le 18 décembre 2014 (Le Grand-Bornand - France)48.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr




Journée en Montagne - Le 18 décembre 2014 (Le Grand-Bornand - France)35.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France​*









*Colmar, Haut-Rhin*


Bummel durch Colmar by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Sauf Cycles by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Bummel durch Colmar by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romania​*







*Brașov/ Kronstadt / Brassó​*

Scenic view by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr




The Old Center of Kronstadt by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr




Brasov City Hall by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romania​*









*Craiova*


Craiova Prefecture, Romania by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr




Holy Trinity church in Craiova, Romania by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr




Autumn Colors by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr




Nicolae Romanescu park in Craiova, Romania by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capo Vaticano *
Italien - Italy / Kalabrien - Calabria










Capo Vaticano by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romania​*







*Lăpuș Defile​*

Defileul Lapusului by zigzagprinromaniaa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romania​*







*Mogoșoaia Palace​*

Mogoșoaia Palace by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr




Mogosoaia Palace by Deathbyhugs, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Stack Lighthouse* 
South Stack - Holy Island - Anglesey - North Wales - United Kingdom










South Stack Lighthouse by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loch Lubnaig. Scotland*










Loch Lubnaig by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre de la Catedral de Toledo. Spain*










Torre de la Catedral de Toledo by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, King's Cross. UK*










London, King's Cross by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mining area (Cartagena, Spain)*

imagen jpg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Военна Градина София by Gergana D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bucharest, Bulgaria

Bucharest - Biserica Sfintii Voievozi - Otetari 02 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Untitled by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Bucharest - Biserica Sfintii Voievozi - Otetari 07 by Joe Mabel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Autumn in the lane 2014_10_17-th by Me now0, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sofiya-Grad


Untitled by tyty4net, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The last photos (with Constanța and Bucharest) are from Romania, not from Bulgaria ! :nuts:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France​*







*Carcassonne, Aude​*

08-DSC12110-carcassonne by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC12165-carcassonne by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France​*






*Narbonne, Aude​*

08-DSC11549-narbonne by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC11512-narbonne by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC11414-narbonne by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France​*






*Béziers, Hérault​*

08-DSC11360-bezier by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC11328-bezier by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France​*






*Peyrepertuse, Aude​*

08-DSC11975-peirepertuse by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC11889-peirepertuse by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*France​*






*Abbey of Saint-Martin-du-Canigou, Pyrénées-Orientales​*

08-DSC11882-saintmartindecanigu by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC11832-saintmartindecanigu by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romania*










*Bucharest*


08-DSC14100-bucharest by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC13905-bucharest by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC14015-bucharest by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romania*










*Bran Castle and surroundings*


08-DSC13414-bran by alexjourba, on Flickr




08-DSC13422-bran by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Romania*










*3 Saxon villages in Transylvania*


*Biertan / Birthälm*


08-DSC12287a-biertan by alexjourba, on Flickr



*Moșna / Meschn*


08-DSC12353-moshna by alexjourba, on Flickr



*Viscri / Weiskirich*


08-DSC12210-wiscri by alexjourba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hungary*










*Siklós, Baranya*​

Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr




Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr




Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hungary​*








*Budapest*


Danubius Hotel Gellért by kareszzz, on Flickr




Museum of Ethnography, Budapest by Gary Atherton Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0641 by svetlana.koshchy, on Flickr




Budapest mercatini di Natale (30) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Belgium​*








*Bruges*


Bruges, Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr




Bruges by Mark81Cooke, on Flickr




Bruges by Mark81Cooke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lithuania​*






*Vilnius​*

Vilnius by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr




Vilnius by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr​


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Shkodra










Albania*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasteel Huis Ruurlo *

Kasteel Huis Ruurlo - Ruurlo - Gelderland - the Netherlands










Kasteel Huis Ruurlo by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*










Iceland by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Sofía (Estambul). Turkey*



















Mezquita Azul (Estambul) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Sintra Castle Pena. Portugal*










Lissabon, Sintra Castle Pena by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*'Valle Ricote' . Murcia. Spain*

sube fotos


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking over Prague, Czech Republic

Looking over Prague by katherine.anne., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic

011102510358558 by pint.maws18, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic - Prague

Czech Republic - Prague - Castle At Sunset - HDR - 10 10 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic - Prague

Czech Republic - Prague - King Charles Bridge At Sunrise - 10 10 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic


Czech Republic - Prague - Castle At Sunset - 09 10 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic

2014/07/13 12h50 by Valéry Hugotte, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic

Prague by Joe Parrilla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brno, Czech Republic

Moravska Zemska Knihovna (Moravian Library), Brno, Czech Republic by Stevacek, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden hour on the rooftop restaurant in beautiful City of Brno, Moravia, Czech Republic.

Brno Cityscape by pietkagab (back home), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brno, Czech Republic

"Spielberk Office Centre" by Karel Hrouzek P H O T O, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Christmas time in Zagreb (Croatia)*










by: https://hr-hr.facebook.com/media/set/?set=o.231541889418&type=1&bef=1654994508151


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*












*Oberwesel, Rhineland-Palatinate
*



Oberwesel Church by barnyz, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*












*The Roman Catholic Theatine Church St. Cajetan, Munich, Bavaria*




St. Cajetan by werner boehm *, on Flickr



Theatine church of St. Cajetan, Munich by Vitalijs Rusanovs, on Flickr


Theatine Church, Munich by Matthias Harbers, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*












*Freising Cathedral, Freising, Bavaria*




Freising 2011 075 by lisa-hayes3067, on Flickr



dom-zu-freising-fc-0823 by christoph.rebok, on Flickr


Dom Freising by Edi Bähler, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*












*Residenz Munich / Müncher Residenz*




Munich Residenz: Kaisersaal (Emperor's Hall) by Matthias Harbers, on Flickr



Munich Residenz: Renaissance Antiquarium by Matthias Harbers, on Flickr



Munich Residenz: Baroque Ancestral Gallery by Matthias Harbers, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise along the shore 
Weston-super-mare UK*










Sunrise along the shore by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wells cathedral. England*










Wells cathedral by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn lake. UK*










Autumn lake 2 by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*hotel... in UK*










hotel 2 by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bath - from the river. England*










Bath - from the river by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coliseum. Italy*










Coliseum by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palma. Spain*










Palma by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*English country garden*










English country garden by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cheltenham (UK).*



















Neptune in reverse by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan Fountain. Italy*










Milan Fountain by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan Cathedral. Italy*










Milan Cathedral by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasteel Vorden* 

Kasteel Vorden - Vorden - Gelderland - the Netherlands










Kasteel Vorden (Explore) by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loch Shiel. Scotland*










Loch Shiel by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza Mayor de Trujillo (Caceres). Spain*










Plaza Mayor de Trujillo (Caceres) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Basilica La Estrela. portugal*










Lissabon, Basilica La Estrela by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cotswold Snow. Uk*










Cotswold Snow by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milano Streetview *

Teatro alla Scala - Milano - Italia










Milano Streetview by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Viaduct. Scotland*










Viaduct by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla (Plaza de España). Spain*










Sevilla (Plaza de España) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Defense, Paris. France*










La Defense, Paris by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cheltenham. England*










Cheltenham by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Palma. Italy SPAIN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your pictures but Palma is in Spain, not Italy. It is the capital of the island of Mallorca.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kaetzar said:


> I love your pictures but Palma is in Spain, not Italy. It is the capital of the island of Mallorca.


Oh yea! sorry I was wrong, Palma de Mallorca, city od Nadal, thank you to remind me :cheers:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*La Alhambra - Granada*



















Flickr Carlos Arriero​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia (Cartagena, Murcia, Spain)*


subefotos


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Architecture, urban, Saint Petersburg, Russia

Architecture, urban, Saint Petersburg by Babangida!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

St. Petersburg, Russia

Untitled by Babangida!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fountains in Petrodvorets Peterhof, Saint Petersburg, Russia


Russia by kapuk dodds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

St. Petersburg, Russia

St Petersburg '12 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

St. Petersburg, Russia

Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by Alessia Chirico, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kazan Cathedral Saint Petersburg, Russia

Kazan Cathedral by Sven Alfred Strecker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

St. Petersburg, Russia

Pushkin, Saint Petersburg by Aurorа, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pushkin, Saint Petersburg, Russia

Pushkin, Saint Petersburg by Aurorа, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

DSC9277 by brandnusketch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

DSC9278 by brandnusketch, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Landscapes in Tyrol, Austria*


Way up there by Gikon, on Flickr


Innsbruck from Above by Gikon, on Flickr


Fading Clouds by Gikon, on Flickr


Cruisin on Higher Ground by Gikon, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Werdenberg, Switzerland*


Werdenberg by MURUCUTU, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

La Explanada de Alicante por CarlosiPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche, Spain*


Elche, su puerta y su basílica por lugaresadescubrir, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Primavera a Milano *

Piazza del Duomo - Milano - Italia










Primavera a Milano by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slovenia*










Slovenia by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque de Retiro, Palacio de cristal (Madrid)*










Parque de Retiro, Palacio de cristal (Madrid) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense, Paris.France*










La Défense, Paris by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ancient Abbey. uk*










Ancient Abbey by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vrbnik island Krk, Croatia*









Ptičica More photos by Mirekin


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Winter is coming, Bjarred, Sweden

Winter is coming, Bjarred, Sweden, 28/12-14 [OC] [2048x1152]. by gwehrman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden


Kaffe Ön by marcusholmqvist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Frozen landscape by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kilanda. Sweden

Kilanda. Sweden by little.miss.linda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vaxholm, Sweden

810_3367 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vemdalen Sweden

Vemdalen Sweden by Manray68, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Italian alpenglow / Bormio, Italy.










Tomas Havel Photography
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome in winter paradise. / Bormio, Monte Vallecetta - 3148m, Italy










Tomas Havel Photography​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

View over the city of Paris , France










Saúl Aguilar 
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

La Grande Roue de Nice / Ferris Wheel in Nice's Christmas Market










Sabeen Armani
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Folgaria, Italian Alps










Mark Boscaini​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Novy Arbat in the evening is one of the brightest streets in Moscow!










Moscow Photos Москва [ Elena Krizhevskaya ]
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hillenraad On Ice *

Kasteel Hillenraad - Swalmen - Limburg - the Netherlands










Hillenraad On Ice by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Julian Alps. Slovenia*










Julian Alps by DangerousBiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de El Burgo de Osma (Soria). Spain*










Catedral de El Burgo de Osma (Soria) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster Abbey. London. UK*










Westminster Abbey by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon. France*










DSCF5459 - Version 2 by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Teatro Real . Spain*

Madrid, El Teatro Real, foyer










El Teatro Real by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calle Mayor de Puente La Reina (Navarra). Spain*










Calle Mayor de Puente La Reina (Navarra) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Convent of Saint John of Rila. Saint Petersburg, Russia.*










The Convent of Saint John of Rila. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki. Finland*










Scouting by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberbaum Bridge. Berlin. Germany*










Oberbaum Bridge by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster, London. UK*










The magical tree [ Explored 22nd April 2014 ] by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Reflected. UK*










London Reflected by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon. France*










DSCF5449 - Version 2 by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Bernardino alle Ossa, Chiesa di Milano. Italy*










Skulls / Teschi by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muensterplatz square (Aachen, Germany)*










Muensterplatz square (Aachen, Germany) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Nicholas Naval Cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia.*










Saint Nicholas Naval Cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Rumbold's Cathedral. Mechelen. Belgium*










St. Rumbold's Cathedral by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stormy Old Town. Prag, Czec Rep*










Stormy Old Town by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glorious Springtime in St James' Park. London. UK*










Glorious Springtime in St James' Park by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Entrance..Station. London. UK*










Grand Entrance by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gangi (PA), Sicily - Italy*











[/url]
by Guglielmo Francavilla, on Flickr


by Serendipiting..., on Flickr


by walterlocascio, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scicli (RG), Sicily - Italy*

_via Mormino Penna_











by dom fellowes on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, Spain. _Malvarrosa beaches_.

subir imagenes gratis


share image


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Denia, Alicante. Spain*


subir gif


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Bayehon (Wallonia, Belgium)*


14-11-21 Week-end de fin de saison Hautes Fagnes by nfcbrussels, on Flickr


Vallée du Bayehon by ludomichel1979, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frigo-photography/8131681330


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

*View from Trysil, Norway*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Melilla. Spain*


imagen


imag


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Louvre Pyramid at Blue Hour. Paris. France*



















Captured Sun by David Briard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Château du parc de Sceaux. France*










Le Château du parc de Sceaux by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris. France*










Quand Notre Dame s'endort by David Briard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Paris, France*










Spotlight on Radio France by David Briard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki in Gold & Blue. Finland*










Helsinki in Gold & Blue by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Cottaves, Rhône-Alpes, France*










The forester at home by Julien Ratel ( Júllí Jónsson ), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mazzelvetta Ii, Ombrie, Italie*










Falls... by morphyne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*










Rán by r.ing, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Euro disney, Paris. France*










Sleeping Beauty Castle by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Giusto (Trieste). Italy*










San Giusto (Trieste) by Fil.ippo (away), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tubingen (Town Square). Germany*










Tubingen (Town Square) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Saint Petersburg Stock Exchange. Saint-Pétersbourg. Russia*










Old Saint Petersburg Stock Exchange by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Night in Mechelen. Belgium*










A Dramatic Night in Mechelen by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malá Strana, Prague, Czec Rep*










Foggy Vltava by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night walk under the red lanterns, London. UK*










Night walk under the red lanterns [ Explored 18th February 2014] by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skógafoss. Iceland*










Skógafoss by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris. France*










Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pirano (Slovenia), Piazza Tartini
Piran (Slovenjia), Tartini Square*










Pirano by Fil.ippo (away), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of San Juan de los Reyes viewed along Puente de San Martin, Toledo, Spain*










Church of San Juan de los Reyes viewed along Puente de San Martin, Toledo, Spain by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Peter and Paul Cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia.*










The Peter and Paul Cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam Architecture. Netherlands*










Compressed: Rotterdam Architecture Potpourri by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight by London Bridge. England*










Twilight by London Bridge by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midnight rain in Piccadilly , London. UK*










Midnight rain in Piccadilly [Explore 17th February 2014] by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skogarfoss. Iceland*










Skogarfoss by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Montenegro*









By me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Black Riding Hood! by janetmeehan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland









https://www.flickr.com/photos/harir...PmM-qDQ5Kh-qG3otd-qG3wtb-qpzV63-qG4cAj-qpEMua


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Cliffs of Moher by peterful43, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

IMG_0188 by duffy.eugene, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Rocky coast by Lana Galina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Cloughleagh by Lana Galina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Frozen by Lana Galina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Deer in the fog! by janetmeehan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

A walk in the woods! by janetmeehan, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante University, Spain*


share image


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Oropesa (Castellón, Spain)*


imagenes gratis


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sarande, Albania

Sarande, Albania by Chris Parker2012, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castello di Montebello, Bellinzona, Switzerland (UNESCO WHS)*










Castello di Montebello, Bellinzona, Switzerland (UNESCO WHS) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The fortress Kale in Skopje, Macedonia

The Fortress Kale, Winter 2014 by rante_i, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osogovo Monastery, Macedonia 

452955436805352 by chestonsesler2862, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Canary Wharf by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ice Flyer at Mount Titlis. Switzerland*



















Ice Flyer at Mount Titlis by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague. Czec Rep*










Kampa Island by Fil.ippo (away), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parlamento Hungaro (Budapest). Hungary*










Parlamento Hungaro (Budapest) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*










Helsinki, Finland by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía in the Morning. Spain*










El Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía in the Morning by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bishopsgate, London. UK*



















Tower Hill Spaceship by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










A fairy tale vision of Tower Bridge...[Explored 11th February 2014] by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urbino, Italy (Unesco WHS)*










Happy Sunday ! / Urbino, Italy (Unesco WHS) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Danish Flag at Frederiksborg Slot Royal Palace - Hillerod Denmark*










Danish Flag at Frederiksborg Slot Royal Palace - Hillerod Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Storm Clouds by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*University of Basel. Switzerland*










University of Basel by AlysonYeoTW, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague Old Town City Hall. Czec Rep*










Night and day by Fil.ippo (away), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento en la Plaza de los Heroes (Budapest). Hungary*










Monumento en la Plaza de los Heroes (Budapest) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siesta time in Barcelona, Spain. *

Sagrada Familía , obra Antoni Gaudí . Barcelona, Catalunya .










Siesta time in Barcelona, Spain. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia*










Untitled by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosque–Cathedral (Mezquita) and Roman Bridge of Córdoba Spain*










Mosque–Cathedral (Mezquita) and Roman Bridge of Córdoba Spain by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosque–Cathedral (Mezquita) and Roman Bridge of Córdoba Spain 
Mosque–Cathedral (Mezquita) and Roman Bridge of Córdoba Spain viewed at dawn*










Mosque–Cathedral (Mezquita) and Roman Bridge of Córdoba Spain by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruins near Baltinglass Ireland*










Ruins near Baltinglass Ireland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Black Abbey Kilkenny Ireland*










The Black Abbey Kilkenny Ireland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Canice's Cathedral viewed from Round Tower Kilkenny Ireland*










St Canice's Cathedral viewed from Round Tower Kilkenny Ireland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilkenny Castle Ireland*










Kilkenny Castle Ireland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilkenny Castle Gardens - Ireland*










Kilkenny Castle Gardens - Ireland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague. Czec Republic*










Lavori in corso / Work in progress by Fil.ippo (away), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Palace, Madrid, Spain*










Royal Palace, Madrid, Spain by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand canal, Venice, Italy*










Grand canal, Venice, Italy by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Valencia . Spain*










Fallas Group by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Aldwych, London. UK*










Happy Trails by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Beauty by the Bridge by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The cliffs of Étretat, France*










The cliffs of Étretat, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyhavn (New Harbor) Copenhagen Denmark*










Nyhavn (New Harbor) Copenhagen Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calle Marqués de Larios. Spain *










Calle Marqués de Larios by © josehico, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*










Lucerne, la nuit by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greek Orthodox Basilica, Esslingen. Germany*










Greek Orthodox Basilica, Esslingen by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wattens, Le Tyrol, Autriche*










DSC01375 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*FRANCE - Provence, Abtei de Sénanque,hinter Lavendelfeld *










FRANCE - Provence, Abtei de Sénanque,hinter Lavendelfeld , 12281/4413 by roba66 - Wish a Happy New Year, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henningsvær. Norway*










Colors of Henningsvær by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ålesund. Noeway*










Ålesund by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trollstigen. Norway*










Trollstigen by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake house...Norway*










Lake house by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sanski Most the green oasis . Bosnia and Herzegovina*



















Sanski Most the green oasis by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niborg*
danmark










Night reflection by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niborg
danmark*










Island by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niborg
danmark*










Light trail by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niborg
danmark*










Stardust by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Anochece en Santiago, Spain*

Anochece en Santiago by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bohinj lake. Slovenia*










A beautiful morning by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slovenia*










Just a perfect light by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Gran Paradiso National Park, Italy*

Winter exploration by Claudio Cantonetti, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Trollaskagi Peninsula, Iceland*

Endlessness by E.K.111, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ausblick*

Ausblick by ma.kuma, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Black Abbey Kilkenny Ireland*










The Black Abbey Kilkenny Ireland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vltava, or Moldau, or Moldava is the river of Praha, or Prague, or Praga . Czec Rep*










A boat ride on Vltava river / Una gita sulla Moldava by Fil.ippo (away), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chapel of St. Bartholomew in the interior of Rio Lobos Canyon Natural Park (Soria, Spain)*










Chapel of St. Bartholomew in the interior of Rio Lobos Canyon Natural Park (Soria, Spain) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Iceland*

Ils broutent by JardinsLeeds, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Murano - Venice - Italy*










Murano - Venice - Italy by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki. Finland*










Lux12 Flickr Meet photo 4 by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embankment, London. UK*










Blackout and Blue by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Strand, London. UK*










The midnight traveller by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on Taormina with its Greek theatre, Sicily, Italy*









View on Taormina with its Greek theatre, Sicily, Italy by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cafes along the Nyhavn (New Harbor) Copenhagen Denmark*










Cafes along the Nyhavn (New Harbor) Copenhagen Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Mezquita de Córdoba. Spain*










Puente Romano by © josehico, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leman lake, Switzerland*










Nuit calme by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Student Residence between two Bridges in Nuremberg, Germany*










Student Residence between two Bridges in Nuremberg, Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fusch an der Großglocknerstraße, Salzbourg, Autriche*










DSC01312 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Passeggiata domenicale / Sunday stroll (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Venice, Italy*

Viewing Venetian Vistas by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*San Marco, Venice, Italy*

Viewing Venetian Vistas by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lindal in Furness, England, United Kingdom*

Tracks ... by Colink321, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Museum of architecture, Rotterdam, The Netherlands*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Classic view by Daniel Olah, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Berlin, Germany*

Molecule Man by labelello_foto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Canary wharf Underground Station, London, UK*

Canary Wharf. by Suggsy69, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*St Micheals, Began, Wales, United Kingdom
*
St Micheals by m8ee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Groningen, The Netherlands*

DUO Groningen by Reint van Wijk, on Flickr

DUO Groningen by Reint van Wijk, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Eemshaven, The Netherlands*

MOLENPARK EEMSHAVEN BW by Reint van Wijk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Malo / Brittany (France)*










St. Malo / Brittany (France) by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Malo / Brittany (France)*










St. Malo / Brittany (France) by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Malo / Brittany (France)*










St. Malo / Brittany (France) by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Malo / Brittany (France)*










St. Malo / Brittany (France) by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Malo / Brittany (France)*










St. Malo / Brittany (France) by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau of St. Malo / Brittany (France)*










Chateau of St. Malo / Brittany (France) by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breakwater of St. Malo / Brittany (France)*










Breakwater of St. Malo / Brittany (France) by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinard / Brittany (France)*










Dinard / Brittany (France) by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Canice's Cathedral viewed from Round Tower Kilkenny Ireland*










St Canice's Cathedral viewed from Round Tower Kilkenny Ireland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panoramic view of Kilkenny Ireland*










Panoramic view of Kilkenny Ireland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pliva lake. Slovenia*










Pliva lake by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Denmark*










Fall colors on Fyn by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik croatia*










Dubrovnik by putniknamjernik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suomi. Finland*










Tampere in HDR by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Napoli. Italy*










Galleria Umberto I by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piccadilly Circus, London . UK*










Christmas Shines Through Regent Street by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The old port of Honfleur, France*










The old port of Honfleur, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tivoli Gardens - Copenhagen Denmark*










Tivoli Gardens - Copenhagen Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calle de Córdoba. Spain*










Calle de Córdoba by © josehico, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Leman. Switzerland*










Les 2 soleils d'Epesses by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Fontana dell'Immacolatella. Naples. Italy*










La Fontana dell'Immacolatella by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Evening Stroll in the Theater Land... by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicily, Italy*










ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Taormina (Sicily, Italy) in the evening by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HC Anderson statue by Tivoli Gardens Copenhagen Denmark*










HC Anderson statue by Tivoli Gardens Copenhagen Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torrent, Valencia. Spain*










Carrer de Sant Cristofol by © josehico, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Séchey, Switzerland*










A la Vallée... by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boppard. Germany*










View of the Rhine Valley by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Going am Wilden Kaiser, Le Tyrol. Austria*










DSC01045 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle-upon-Tyne. UK*










La città dei sette ponti / The city of the seven bridges by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

Białka River, Poland


by Hamster333


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Lyon, Saint-Georges by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Les Champs-Elysées by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Notre-Dame de Paris

Notre-Dame de Paris by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Eiffel Tower by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Vue sur l'Arc de Triomphe by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Paris, France by Carolinascimento, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

bridge by ONE DIGITAL EYE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nirva...KM9G5-pRhUEx------qMTXbZ-qMNBFX-qMXCQg-qKLQR5


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nirvana79/16173110151/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Abbey, England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nirvana79/15390954300/


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Giewont, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Konstanz, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pombal, Portugal*

Anoitecer no Osso da Baleia - n4187 - Pombal, Portugal by VitorJK, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

Aquella Zürich que conocí by Oscard48, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Camandona, Piedmont, Italy*

Stormy Sea at Oasi Zegna by beppeverge, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cardiff, Wales, UK*

Office Reflections by All I want for Christmas is a Leica, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*France*

- by Che-Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Breda, The Netherlands*

Dutch bridge at night by RuudMorijn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jökulsárlón, Iceland*

jokulsarlon by I just want to spend one time in explorer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Localita Paterno, Marche, Italy*

Campagna di Camerino by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Chamonix peaks, Haute Savoie, France*

Ciel animé au dessus des Aiguilles de Chamonix by Larch, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*San Martin De Trevejo, Extremadura, Spain*

DSCN2072-1 by Nicomedes(A.Durán), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France, France*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ljubljana, Slovenija*

Ljubljana - The Capital of Slovenija by R.Smrekar-CH, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bohinj, Slovenija*

Bohinj - Slovenija by R.Smrekar-CH, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lago di Vogorno, Switzerland*

View of the Lago di Vogorno - Switzerland by R.Smrekar-CH, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Schänis, Switzerland*

View to Schänis - Switzerland by R.Smrekar-CH, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hall of the Five Hundred, Florence, Italy*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lancashire Moorland Barn, Slaidburn, England, United Kingdom*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Manarola, La Spezia, Italia*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Füssen, Bayern, Germany*

Der Alpsee by creyesk, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wooden church in Dębno Podhalańskie (UNESCO), Southern Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*New Hinksey, England, United Kingdom*

First light by zeniale, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*San Niccolo, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Northern Ireland*

Braving the Jungles of Northern Ireland by M1key.me, on Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kopaonik,south Serbia*




























https://vk.com/republika_srbija


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Portugal*

Through my eyes you reach my soul | Através dos meus olhos tu atinges a minha alma by pavasman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*St Anthony's Lighthouse, Roseland Peninsula, Cornwall, England, UK*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bamburgh, England, United Kingdom*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ibis Hotel, Churchill Way, Cardiff, UK*

Spiral Stairs on Blue Sky by wentloog, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*München, Germany*

Kirche in München by thomasvorwerg, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Isle of Skye, Scotland, UK*

IsleofSkye_20141222_3983 Kopie by torino071, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Eemsmond, Groningen, Netherlands*

Molen Goliath Eemshaven Groningen by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Selsey, Chichester, West Sussex, South East, England, United Kingdom*

Meeting Dawn At Selsey by jakeof, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Senja, Hogli, Troms Fylke, Norway*

Misty Senja by PhiiiiiiiL, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Castelluccio, Umbria, Italy*

Made in Italy by (Elio Ausili), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kella, Thuringia, Germany*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*El Goloso, Madrid, Spain*

21 Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25749 by javier1949, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea, Alicante (Spain)*

(0235/13) El Portet. Pequeño puerto deportivo en Altea por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Denia (Alicante, Spain)*


Denia por Y. Ballester, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia, Cartagena, Spain*


La Azohía, Cartagena por Gazaro, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. John's Church *

Tallinn on Sunday afternoon.. Estonia










St. John's Church by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Sunset. UK*










London Sunset by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Aquarium photographed late in the night from Westminster Bridge. UK*










While London sleeps... by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goes, the Netherlands*










Goes, the Netherlands by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Borsen Stock Exchange - Copenhagen. Denmark*










Borsen Stock Exchange - Copenhagen Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torrent, Valence. Spain*










Carrer JAUME I by © josehico, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lausanne, 30.11.2014. Switzerland*










Signes extérieurs de richesse by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Binger Mäuseturm (Mouse Tower 24,65m) *

Bingen am Rhein is a town in the Mainz-Bingen district in Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany.










The Binger Mäuseturm (Mouse Tower 24,65m) by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirchdorf in Tirol. Austria*










DSC01090 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La forza della natura / The strength of nature . UK*

Regno unito, Durham, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Estate 2014










La forza della natura / The strength of nature by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HTC, Helsinki, Suomi. Finland*










Ready for work! by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brompton Oratory, London. UK*










Brompton Oratory by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster, London. UK*










Deep in the night, on the Millennium Bridge [ Explored 23rd September 2013 ] by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape in the Netherlands*










Landscape in the Netherlands by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casino at Night in Kongens Nytorv Copenhagen. Denmark*










Casino at Night in Kongens Nytorv Copenhagen Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ZARAGOZA. SPAIN*










_ZARAGOZA SE VISTE DE FIESTA. EL PILAR. by conchita13, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cully, lac et montagnes. Switzerland*










Cully, lac et montagnes by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaub and Castle Gutenfels on the Rhine, Germany*










Kaub and Castle Gutenfels on the Rhine, Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ellmauer Tor. Austria*










Ellmauer Tor by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riviera Vaudoise* 

Vevey, Switzerland










Riviera Vaudoise by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green spring landscape between Kleinheppach and Korb (Germany) *










Shades of Green created by Nature by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Achensee, Le Tyrol, Austria*










DSC00705 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regno Unito, Londra, City Hall, Estate 2014 (UK)*










Sir Biss / Sir Hiss by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Giant's Causeway, County Antrim, Northern Ireland, UK*

10-2014-Giant's Causeway Ireland 7 - (Explored) by Valerie Sauve-Vancouver, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Reutlingen, Reutlingen, Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Reutlingen by Tim RT, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cap Fréhel, Côtes-d'Armor, Brittany, France *

La fosse Cap Frehel by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr

La fosse Cap Frehel by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr

La fosse Cap Frehel by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ventaja Alta, Malaga, Andalusia, Spain*

Calle Alcazabilla by Khraym The Cheetah, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Budapest, Hungary*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Széchenyi thermal bath, Budapest, Hungary*

Széchenyi thermal bath by Daniel Olah, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Durdle Door, Lulworth, Dorset, England, UK*










Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somerset House - London, England*










Somerset House - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Mary le Strand - London, England*










St Mary le Strand - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trafalgar Square ND - London, UK*










Trafalgar Square ND - London, UK by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena Cemetery - Siena, Italy*










Siena Cemetery - Siena, Italy by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul 1 - London, England*










St Paul 1 - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul 2 - London, England*










St Paul 2 - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul 3 - London, England*










St Paul 3 - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Ben ND - London, England*










Big Ben ND - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuscan Hillside - San Gimignano, Italy*










Tuscan Hillside - San Gimignano, Italy by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagos Martianez. Puerto de la Cruz, Spain*










Lagos Martianez by Juan León Villarroya, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Arrecife, Lanzarote, Las Palmas, Canary Islands, Spain*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Peniche, Estremadura, Leiria, Portugal*

Bord de mer, plage de Péniche, Portugal by LandscapeFR, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steigenberger Frankfurter Hof. Germany*










Steigenberger Frankfurter Hof by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*










IMG_0266 by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cagliari's famous promenade, Via Roma. Italy*










A pink and sweet-scented welcome... by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mount Belchen, Neuenweg, Lörrach, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Belchen 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Procida, Italy*










Procida, Italy by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kobenhavns City Hall (Radhus) Plaza - Copenhagen. Denmark










Kobenhavns City Hall (Radhus) Plaza - Copenhagen Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pienza, Siena, Val d'Orcia, Tuscany, Italy*

AV4A6591 by misus1504, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ZARAGOZA. SPAIN*










_ZARAGOZA by conchita13, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derborence, Switzerland*










Miroir du matin by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuttgart seen from above 
View from the TV Tower in Stuttgart, Germany*










Stuttgart seen from above (3) by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nieuport, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

on horseback by Blende1.8, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pertisau, Le Tyrol, Austria*










Achensee by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*San Severino Marche, Marche, Italy*

foschie al tramonto by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Una notte a York / A night in York 
Regno Unito, Yorkshire, York, (UK)*










Una notte a York / A night in York (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen *
Copenhagen, relaxed view of the new harbour Nyhavn at sunset










Copenhagen by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tossa de Mar, La Selva, Girona, Catalonia, Spain*

Spain, Tossa de Mar by O. K., on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Gorsdorf-Hemsendorf, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Costa Brava, Spain*

Costa Brava by Emili Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lake Geneva (Lac Léman), Préverenges, Morges, Vaud, Switzerland*

Lac Léman by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Somo, Cantabria, Spain*

The Power of La Isla - MARCOS ALMIRANTE / 7478DSC by Rafael González de Riancho (Lunada) / Rafa Rianch, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bristol, South Gloucestershire, England, United Kingdom*

Horse and second bridge crossing by John191cr, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kleiner Grasbrook, Hamburg, Germany*

Blue Hour Hamburg by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nymegen, Guelders, Netherlands*










Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reykjavik. Iceland*










Reykjavik by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona - City lights sunset in Barcellona, from Mare Magnum. Spain*










Barcelona by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona . Spain*










Barcelona by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona . Spain*










Barcelona by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki Autumn. Finland*










Helsinki Autumn by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parliament, Budapest, Hungary*










Day 5 - Parliament, Budapest, Hungary by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania*










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Bruges in Belgium*










ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Bruges in Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*København / Copenhagen. Rosenborg slot. Danemark*










2015-01-17 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saragoza. Spain*










_1290491 by conchita13, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pierres du lac *
Derborence, Switzerland










Pierres du lac by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuttgart, Germany*










Stuttgart seen from above (2) by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misurina, Italy*










DSC00155 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Ai miei tempi… / Back in my day... (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona. Spain*










Barcelona by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Berat, Albania*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Praça do Comércio, Lisbon, Portugal*

Praça Comércio by Paulo N. Silva, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Anglezarke, Chorley, Lancashire, England, UK*

Jepsons Tree by Mark Holt Photography - 1.9 Million Views (Thanks), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Elephant Rock, Is-Sannat, Gozo, Malta*

Gozo, Malta - Elephant Rock by kiya_pl, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Compton Verney, England, United Kingdom*










Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - Verbania Pallanza, Villa Taranto *
Terraced gardens at Villa Taranto










Italy - Verbania Pallanza, Villa Taranto by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy- Sacro Monte di Varese *
Interior of the Basilica of Santa Maria del Monte.



















Italy- Sacro Monte di Varese by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - Bergamo Cathedral*



















Italy - Bergamo Cathedral by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Noordoostpolder, tulips*










the Netherlands - Noordoostpolder, tulips by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Deventer, Lebuïnuschurch*



















the Netherlands - Deventer by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux. France*



















Orange Bordeaux by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Transfăgărăşan Highway, Carpathian Mountains, Romania*










Day 7 - The Transfăgărăşan Highway, Carpathian Mountains, Romania by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania*










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on the bay of Naples and Vesuvius. Italy*










View on the bay of Naples and Vesuvius by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*København / Copenhagen. Rosenborg slot. Danemark*










2015-01-17 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux. France*










_BURDEOS by conchita13, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derborence, Switzerland*










Derborence en rêve by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuttgart seen from above. Germany*










Stuttgart seen from above (1) by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pertisau, Le Tyrol, Autria*










DSC00736 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lärchenwiese, Le Tyrol, Austria*










DSC00739 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Le vecchie abitudini sono dure a morire / Old habits die hard (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona. Spain*










Barcelona by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - Borghetto Valeggio sul Mincio, Ponte Visconteo*



















Italy - Borghetto Valeggio sul Mincio by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona. Spain*










Barcelona by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany - Sögel, Castle Clemenswerth*










Germany - Sögel, Castle Clemenswerth by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona. Spain*










Barcelona by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany - Meppen, Gymnasial Kirche*










Germany - Meppen, Gymnasial Kirche by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milano*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Karkonosze Mountains; Poland









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grzeg...3id-pZqXNU-qDYJkz-qWr862-pZqXps-qWhd78-qE1pvp


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

D_DSC1733 by Michal Oczko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warsaw skyline, Poland

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warsaw, Poland


Warsaw waterfront by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warsaw, Poland

Warsaw Skyline 19 by My Warsaw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warsaw, Poland

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Slovakia

_IMG0973 by Bobatco, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bratislava, Slovakia

Church by Lukáš S., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Slovakia

Gate by Lukáš S., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Apollo Bridge, Slovakia

Apollo Bridge by Lukáš S., on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Katskhi Pillar, Georgia*

Katskhi Pillar - 2 by Setsuna80, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands - Assen, Drents Museum *

Drents Museum, located in the former Provinciehuis (Government building) of Drenthe.



















Netherlands - Assen, Kloosterkerk by vtveen, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland, Seljalandsfoss *

Iceland.....Back view of Sejlalandsfoss waterfalls in south area of the country










Iceland, Seljalandsfoss by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands - Orvelte*










Netherlands - Orvelte by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome and Pincio terrace. Italy*










Rome and Pincio terrace by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - Verona, Porta Borsari*










Italy - Verona, Porta Borsari by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fire and ice,Anzio. Italy*










Fire and ice by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - Desenzano del Garda, Porto Vecchio*



















Italy - Desenzano del Garda, Porto Vecchio by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *

Iceland, Skogafoss waterfall during midday










Iceland by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - Lake Garda, Limone sul Garda*










Italy - Lake Garda, Limone sul Garda by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centre, Bordeaux, Aquitaine. France*










Jaws by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkey: Kadıköy, Istanbul*










Day 8 - Turkey: Kadıköy, Istanbul by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania*










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on Taormina (Sicily, Italy), with smoking Etna in the background*










View on Taormina (Sicily, Italy), with smoking Etna in the background by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*København / Copenhagen. Jul i Tivoli. Danemark*










2015-01-03 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bilbao. Spain*










BILBO_I by conchita13, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bourg-en-Lavaux. Switzerland*










Bourg-en-Lavaux by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on parts of the city Schluchsee (Germany)*










Landscape like a Picture Book by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langkampfen, Le Tyrol. Austria*










DSC00765 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italia, Toscana, Pisa*










Casa dolce casa / Home sweet home (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Maiori, Campania, Italy*

4L8A7053 by Ricardo Gomez A Very busy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*London, England, United Kingdom*

Abstract Architecture #13 by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mousehole, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Oberösterreich, Austria*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Dublin Convention Centre, Dublin, Ireland
*









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Altstadt, Frankfurt am Main, Hesse, Germany*

The Mall by basair, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ulica Grodzka . Poland*

Grodzka street, facing South from Krakow's beautiful main market square (Rynek Główny).










Ulica Grodzka II by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adventuring through Montenegro*










Adventuring through Montenegro by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rynek Główny . Poland*

Krakow's beautiful main market square, with the Sukiennice to the left, and St. Mary's Basilica on the right.










Rynek Główny by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krakow's main market square, Poland*










Rynek Główny by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - Lake Garda, Torbole*










Italy - Lake Garda, Torbole  by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anzio, Latium, Italy*










Sailing by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - Trento, Neptune Fountain*










Italy - Trento, Neptune Fountain by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *
Iceland, stormy landscape from the ring road, south area, east of Vik










Iceland by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - South Tyrol, Kastelruth*










Italy - South Tyrol, Kastelruth by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome . Italy*
Rome, the Roman Forum at night with the new enlightening system










Rome by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine. France*










12 Cinemas by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Romania: Lake behind the Transfăgărăşan dam*










Day 7 - Romania: Lake behind the Transfăgărăşan dam by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania*










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on Taormina with its Greek theatre, Sicily, Italy*










View on Taormina with its Greek theatre, Sicily, Italy by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsingborg. Staden sett från Papapeten. Sweden*










2014-12-14 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw. Poland*










swietokrzyska by coldphate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vol sur les vignes* 

Saint-Saphorin, Switzerland










Vol sur les vignes 3 by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Felsengärten Hessigheim, Germany*










Felsengärten Hessigheim, Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Achensee, Le Tyrol, Austria*










DSC00697 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La città arcobaleno / The rainbow town . Ireland*










La città arcobaleno / The rainbow town by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Balti, Moldova

Balti Wharf 2 by *11001001*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Balti, Moldova

The Baltis HDR by windymills, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chisinau, Moldova

Chisinau Moldova by Moments Thief, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moldova

Stary Kiszyniów by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic - Prague - Old Town Square

Czech Republic - Prague - Old Town Square by Miss.PatitaV, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rolf-...8yV-q3wDfS-qZsgiw-qXeJjC-q3JXNZ-qZnSHZ-qZnMWe


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic

The River Time: Prague by InspiredVision, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic









https://www.flickr.com/photos/57156...8yV-q3wDfS-qZsgiw-qXeJjC-q3JXNZ-qZnSHZ-qZnMWe


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prague, Czech Republic

Kutná Hora (Chrám svaté Barbory) by katya_warped!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Old Town Square, Prague, Czech Republic

Old Town Square by ^hanky1984^, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

PinPeat said:


> Balti, Moldova
> 
> The Baltis HDR by windymills, on Flickr


This is in Gateshead, England NOT Bălți, Moldova



PinPeat said:


> Balti, Moldova
> 
> Balti Wharf 2 by *11001001*, on Flickr


And this is in London !


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cathedral precinct, Glasgow. Scotland*










cathedral precinct, Glasgow by Jake Faulkner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow Buchanan street. Scotland*










Glasgow Buchanan street by Alistair Mather, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow . Scotland*










Glasgow by cambuslang snapper, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quayside, Newcastle upon Tyne, England*










Newcastle Quayside by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow's Gallery of Modern Art *

Glasgow,Scotland










Glasgow's Gallery of Modern Art by dm.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of Glasgow. Scotland*










City of Glasgow by dm.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benimantell, Valencia. Spain*










Cool Water by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ice Skating - Plaza Ayuntamiento Valencia. Spain*










Ice Skating - Plaza Ayuntamiento Valencia (December 2014) Canon PowerShot G7X Compact by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia. Spain*










El Miguelete - Plaza De La Reina (Valencia) (Panasonic Lumix LX100) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia. Spain*










Convento Santo Domingo (Valencia) (Pansonic LX100) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street Decoration - Valencia. Spain*










Street Decoration - Valencia (High ISO) (Cross Process Effect) (Panasonic LX100) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rear of Mercado Central (Church Santos Juanes) (Valencia) . Spain*










Rear of Mercado Central (Church Santos Juanes) (Valencia) (Panasonic LX100) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania*










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Positano, Amalfi coast, Italy*










Positano, Amalfi coast, Italy by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsingborg. Ankomst med färjan. Sweden*










2014-12-13 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw. Poland*










Grzybowski square by coldphate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swiss - Classique *
Lavaux










Swiss - Classique by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schluchsee. Germany*










Tranquility by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bad Frankenhausen, Germany*










DSC00020 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Il bus nutturno / The night bus by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - South Tyrol, Lake Reschen*










Italy - South Tyrol, Lake Reschen by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy *
Italy, valley of Castelluccio di Norcia at sunrise










Italy by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Parliament, Berne. Switzerland*










Sunset Parliament by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Anglesey, Wales, UK*

Anglesey by freeroaming, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Convento De Santo Domingo - Valencia. Spain*










Convento De Santo Domingo - Valencia (Panasonic LX100) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Holy Trinity Column in Lądek-Zdrój, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ISLE OF MULL at Gourock, Scotland*










ISLE OF MULL at Gourock by Hugh Spicer / UIsdean Spicer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of Santos Juanes (Valencia). Spain*










Church of Santos Juanes (Valencia) (Panasonic LX100) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loch Eck, Scotland*










Loch Eck by Hugh Spicer / UIsdean Spicer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain (Plaza De La Virgin - Valencia). Spain*










Fountain (Plaza De La Virgin - Valencia) (Panasonic LX100) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schweizer Bundeshaus*

Berne, Switzerland










Schweizer Bundeshaus by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy, valley of Castelluccio di Norcia at sunrise*










Italy by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - South Tyrol, Brixen *

Domplatz (Piazza Duomo) in Brixen with the (new) town hall.










Italy - South Tyrol, Brixen  by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand' Place, Bruxelles. Belgium*










Nel cuore dell'Europa / In the heart of Europe (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodenmais Silberberg. Germany*










DSC00605 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Externsteine, Holzhausen, Germany *










Reflected Rocks by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Automne à la Vallée *
Lac Brenet, Suisse










Automne à la Vallée by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw. Poland*










De'gaulle square by coldphate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsingborg. Sweden*










2014-12-13 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the island of Procida, Italy*










On the island of Procida, Italy by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania*










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*

back to eruption!



02 Feb 2015


























www.etnawalk.it


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jelgava, Latvia

Jelgava by bowtiezsarecool, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riga, Latvia

Riga old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riga, Latvia


night Riga by tanjuha1807, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riga, Latvia

__DSC0871 by night_snake, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riga, Latvia

__DSC0879 by night_snake, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Castle in Książ, Poland
*

by Hamster333


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riga, Latvia

__DSC0881 by night_snake, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*"Dom nad Zdrojami" in Szczawnica, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wrocław City Hall, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bidston Lighthouse, Birkenhead, Wirral Peninsula, Merseyside, North West, England, UK*

"Bidston Lighthouse&Observatory" (Picture Postcard in HDR) by Ray Mcbride Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Yewbarrow Fell, Lake District, North West, England, UK*

Yewbarrow Fell. by _Danoz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Durdle Door, Jurassic Coast, Lulworth, Dorset, England, UK*

Dawn at Durdle by Andy Farrer, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Chochołowska Glade in Tatra Mountains, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencian Metro. Spain*










Valencian Metro (Canon PowerShot G7X Compact) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View towards Plaza De La Virgin - Valencia Spain *










View towards Plaza De La Virgin - Valencia Spain (Canon PowerShot G7X) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Station - Valencia . Spain*



















Estacion Del Nord (North Station- Valencia) - Early Morning (Canon G7X) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Wet Bond Street , London. UK*










A Wet Bond Street (High ISO) (Fuji X30) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Staromestska Namesti,Prague, czec Rep.*










Staromestska Namesti by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *

Iceland, Skogafoss waterfall during midday










Iceland by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy - South Tyrol / Neustift, Basilica*










Italy - South Tyrol / Neustift, Basilica by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Bruxelles, Atomium, Belgium*










165 miliardi di volte / 165 billion times by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eibsee, Bavaria. Germany*










Eibsee by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nature in Switzerland - Rosenlaui Glacier*










Nature in Switzerland - Rosenlaui Glacier by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lavaux, Switzerland*










Vendanges by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Witheybrook Marsh *

Cornwall, United Kingdom










Witheybrook Marsh by Channed, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsingborg. Sweden*










2014-12-13 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Happy Sunday! / Quedlinburg, Germany (Unesco world heritage)*










Happy Sunday! / Quedlinburg, Germany (Unesco world heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania*










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wooded area near the Upper Lake in Glendalough, Co. Wicklow, Ireland

Glendalough Woods by Stephen N Paterson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tomies Wood, Killarney, Ireland

O'Sullivan's Cascade, slow shutter by Michael Foley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dún Caocháin Cliffs, Ireland

Dún Caocháin Cliffs by mgaehrken, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kanturk Castle, Ireland









https://www.flickr.com/photos/40086...SxD-qKX66k-qKPR8U-q6BFFz-r3pEZv-qKQyfW-r3iWBG


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Another one of the Boat House on the grounds of Carton Hotel in Maynooth. Ireland

Carton Boat House by Stephen N Paterson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Carton Boat House by Stephen N Paterson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

日沐 Solarium ~ Grand Canals Cape @ Rialto Market & Ponte di Rialto, Venezia 威尼斯~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

'Arch of Triumph of the Star' Arc de Triomphe, Paris, France, Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

'Grand Palace' Avenue du Maréchal Gallieni, Paris, France, Europe

'Grand Palace' Avenue du Maréchal Gallieni, Paris, France, Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

'The Greatest lady in Paris' Notre Dame de Paris, Paris, France, 

'The Greatest lady in Paris' Notre Dame de Paris, Paris, France, Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Our Lady of the Pillar by the Ebro river' Zaragoza, Spain

'Our Lady of the Pillar by the Ebro river' Zaragoza, Spain, Europe by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Dubrovnic, Croatia*












by vincenzalofino on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lądek-Zdrój, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wrocław, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Calat Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*

Alhambra in Granada by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cattoro, Kotor, Montenegro*

Kotor by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cliffs of Moher, Burren, Clare, Ireland*

Branaunmore (sea stack) at the Cliffs of Moher by Paulina_77, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Fjord, Flam, Norway *










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Haukilahti, Espoo, Uusimaa, Finland*

Granite and water by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Paris, France*

A special Lover Locker by julialarrigue, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*University of Wrocław, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sea Cadets, England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carolyneaton/16433047061/in/explore-2015-02-03


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Winter night [Explore #11] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rogaland, Norway

Winter Twilight by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Before sunrise by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hunnedalen, Rogaland, Norway

Autumn by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ogna, Rogaland, Norway

Another day ends [Explore #7] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

The last colors of fall by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Aurora vs Eigeroy lighthouse by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Eigeroy lighthouse LE sunset by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Iron guardian [Explore #1] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Trzy Korony massif in Pieniny Mountains, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estacion Del Nord (North Station- Valencia). Spain*










Estacion Del Nord (North Station- Valencia) (Canon G7X) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trafalgar Square Fountain . London. UK*










Trafalgar Square Fountain (Fujifilm X30) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The castle of Montfort in Dordogne, France









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8462617290/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vista sulla città dall'ultimo livello della Torre Eiffel, Paris, France

La Ville Lumière by paolobeca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tour Eiffel, Paris, France

Laser by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Eiffel Tower 2 by robertmaaß, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

shot from the Eiffel-Tower, Paris, France

Parc du Champ de Mars by robertmaaß, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arc de Triomphe

Arc de Triomphe by robertmaaß, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Napoleon III Apartments 
Louvre, Paris, France

Napoleon III Apartments by robertmaaß, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marienkirche Berlin, Germany

Marienkirche Berlin by robertmaaß, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf Underground Station uppermost-level exit to street. London. UK*










Extraterrestrial Sub-orbital Rendezvous by tomianknowles, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










View From The Shard (Flickr Explore #9) by Chris Luckhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trafalgar Square Light Trails. London, England (UK)*










Trafalgar Square Light Trails by Chris Luckhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deventer, Netherlands*










(Explored) Deventer, Netherlands, 2014 August 1409 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dome of Haghpat Monastery *

Armenia










Dome of Haghpat Monastery by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beaufort *
.. village du Minervois (Aude, France)










Beaufort by Jolivillage, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans, Netherlands*










900 (Explored) Zaanse Schans, Netherlands by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Groningen, Netherlands*










1288 Groningen, Netherlands by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza San Pietro, Città del Vaticano. Italy*










Piazza San Pietro, Città del Vaticano 369 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey)*










Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 1094 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava , Slovakia*










Bratislava , Slovakia by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Prague, czec Republic*










Repre Club by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Villach, Austria

Villach, Austria by PHOTOJAGER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Villach, Austria

Villach-AUSTRIA (5) by ButYouStillHaveThePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Seville










http://blog.barcelo.com/descubre-sevilla/


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cala Frares, Lloret de Mar, Girona, Spain*

Rocky Monsters by Ramón M. Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Broughty Castle, Dundee City, Scotland, ỤK*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bowness Common National Nature Reserve, Keswick, Cumbria, England, UK*

Twilight Reservation by Fiona McAllister Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Olden, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*

Olden, Nordfjord, Norway by Seventh Heaven Images, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Riga - Estonia*




Riga from above by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr

_by hellospank25 _


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Hour *
Inner Harbor
Vernazza, Italy
Cinque Terre Coast
Mediterranean Sea










Golden Hour by glness, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ravello *

Amalfi Coast, Italy










Ravello by glness, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomites, Northern Italy *

Crocuses bloom high on an alpine ridge.










Dolomites, Northern Italy by glness, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girl & Mime, Rome. Italy*










Girl & Mime, Rome by glness, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza, Cinque Terre Coast, Italy*










Vernazza, Cinque Terre Coast, Italy (Explored #489) by glness, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orvieto Early Morning . Italy*

The hill city of Orvieto rises above the morning mist in Tuscany.










Orvieto Early Morning by glness, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence American Cemetery and Memorial. Italy*










Florence American Cemetery and Memorial by glness, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomiti - tramonto sul monte Rudo visto dal lago di Misurina. Italy*










Dolomiti - tramonto sul monte Rudo visto dal lago di Misurina by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ricorboli, Florence. Italy*










I'm addicted to your light by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomiti - Misurina e Sorapiss. Italy*










Dolomiti - Misurina e Sorapiss by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Prague, czec Republic*










Vaclavske Namesti by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland nature*










Iceland nature by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Ireland*











*Cliffs of Moher*



Cliffs Of Moher 3.jpg by Mathieu Rougnon, on Flickr​


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kozi Wierch and Buczynowa Siklawa Waterfall in Tatra Mountains, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily from Space*



by _Samantha Cristoforetti_


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wielka Siklawa Waterfall in Tatra Mountains, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Kopaonik, Serbia*









http://www.mediteraneo.rs/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sopraffatto dalla Santa Maria del Fiore, Florence, Toscany, Italy*

As with many grand projects of the middle ages, the facade was only completed in 1887.










Sopraffatto dalla Santa Maria del Fiore by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Pietra, Verona. Italy*










Ponte Pietra, Verona by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gran Via, Madrid. Spain*










Gran Via, Madrid by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night in Madrid, Plaza Mayor. Spain*










Night in Madrid, Plaza Mayor by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avenue Carnot - Étoile, Paris. France*










Avenue Carnot - Étoile by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keble College, Oxford. UK*










Keble College, Oxford by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Majestic Landmannalaugar. Iceland*










Day 7: Majestic Landmannalaugar by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruxelles, Belgique (Belgium)*










Photographe Bruxelles by mohamed samahi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monastery of Kladruby, czec Republic*










Monastery of Kladruby by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloudy morning in the Visttasvággi valley, Sweden*










Day 3: Cloudy morning in the Visttasvággi valley by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, czec Republic*










Vltava boat by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *
Iceland, final part of eruption of Strokkur geysir










Iceland by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Heerenveen, Crackstate *

Crackstate in Heerenveen is dating back to the year of 1648. Nowadays it houses parts of the city hall.










the Netherlands - Heerenveen, Crackstate by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yorkshire, Whitby, England (UK)*










Ahoy!!! by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misurina, Italy*










DSC00083 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Medieval Castle Butrón - Architecture Gatika, Spain*










Medieval Castle Butrón - Architecture Gatika, Spain by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'allée verte *
Bourg-en-Lavaux, Switzerland










L'allée verte by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colored fountain *

Warsaw, Poland










Colored fountain by Channed, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosenborg, Copenhagen, Danemark*










Rosenborg, Copenhagen by Niall Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Belgium in the evening*










Brugge, Belgium in the evening by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romenia*










Sinaia, Prahova Valley, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Westminster Abbey, England

Westminster Abbey by Wingfoil, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Plévenon, Côtes-d'Armor, France


Le Fort de la Latte (Plévenon, Côtes d'Armor) (2014-09-04 -36) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Plévenon, Côtes-d'Armor, France

Le Fort de la Latte vu depuis son donjon (Plévenon, Côtes d'Armor) (2014-09-04 -44) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Coruna, Spain

Coruña_248 by pedrocarriong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Paris 034 by dalem, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Notre Dame et l'île de la Cité, Paris, France









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jazzb...PCe-qN1a92-r5nvYU-r5keBn-q8xb18-r5fn8S-qMMTPB


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Paris-15ème Sunrise by www.faula-photography.com www.500pxart.com/tts77, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Parc du Champ de Mars by robertmaaß, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hôtel de Ville, Paris

Hôtel de Ville, Paris by darkroomdenny, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Palais illuminated by setting sun, Paris, France

Grand Palais illuminated by setting sun by alcowp, on Flickr


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Athens*, Greece, as seen from Mount Hymettus



My picture.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Brighton and Hove City, England, United Kingdom*

Starling Murmuration and Sunset by Alan MacKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Buttermere, Lake District, North West, England, UK*

Dawn light (Explore) by shutterbug_uk2012, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Karlstad, Varmland, Sweden*

Jetty - Kanikenäshamnen by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Burghead, Scotland, United Kingdom*










Source


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains: Bad Valley*


Sorin Lazăr​


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Monaco*

Monaco 27-11-2011 13-27-46 5184x2922 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Luxembourg*

Luxembourg by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*


2013-07 Ceahlău Massif (61) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, czec Republic*










IMG_2769.JPG by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gullfoss *

Gullfoss waterfall in Iceland










Gullfoss by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Sneek, Waterpoort*










the Netherlands - Sneek, Waterpoort by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, England (UK)*










Il ponte magico / The magic bridge by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Santa Caterina Auronzo di Cadore. Italy*










Lago di Santa Caterina Auronzo di Cadore by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe - Basque Country, Spain *










San Juan de Gaztelugatxe - Basque Country, Spain ... Goodbye Horst by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rivaz, Switzerland*










Vers Rivaz by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Market Place *

Warsaw, Poland










Grand Market Place by Channed, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosenborg, Copenhagen. Danemark*










Rosenborg, Copenhagen by Niall Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue mosque, Istanbul. Turkey*










Blue mosque, Istanbul by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania*










Sepsiszentgyörgy (Sfântu Gheorghe in Romanian), Székely Land, Transylvania, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

new Little belt bridge in Denmark.

Little belt bridge by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The old bridge connecting Jutland and Funen in Denmark

Old little belt bridge by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fredericia windmill ... 
Fredericia Denmark

Fredericia windmill ... by pantherinia_hd Anna A., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vejle, Denmark

Two stars by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*










patrick.smartclass.ro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kotor, Montenegro*










Kotor by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik, Montenegro*










Dubrovnik by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grmožur Fortress, Montenegro*



















Grmožur Fortress by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Castle in Moszna, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rijeka Crnojevića. Montenegro*



















Rijeka Crnojevića by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durmitor National Park. Montenegro*



















Durmitor National Park by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mratinje Dam. Montenegro*










Mratinje Dam by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*










Sarajevo by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*










Mostar by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kravice Waterfalls, Bosnia and Herzegovina*



















Kravice Waterfalls by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramsko Jezero, Bosnia and Herzegovina*



















Ramsko Jezero by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quartier de l'Arsenal, Paris, Île-de-France*










Arsenal by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *

Iceland, view of landscape from the main ring road immediately a couple of km before arriving to Vik from Reykjavik, south coast










Iceland by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Vorden, 'De Wildenborch'*










the Netherlands - Vorden, 'De Wildenborch' by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, Bermondsey, UK*










Crepuscolo blu / Blue dusk by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Ramadan Shiti (Feb 12, 2015)

:cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seefeld in Tirol, Le Tyrol, Austria*










DSC08546 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One of several towers - Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria Germany*










One of several towers - Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lavaux, Switzerland*










Tour de Marsens by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

The sky over Venice by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Giorgio Maggiore is a 16th-century Benedictine church on the island of the same name in Venice, Italy

San Giorgio Maggiore by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Piazza San Marco, Venice, Italy

San Marco in pink by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canal Grande, Venice, Italy

Blue hour in Venice by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Rio Terà Secondo (5000k views on my stream) by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Piazza del Duomo, Milan (Italy)

A lion in Piazza del Duomo by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Il Redentore by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Sunset in Venice by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Moonlight in Venice by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*"Camel" Rock in Table Mountains, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cathedral of St. John the Baptist in Wrocław, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Cesis castle, Latvia*










by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Mansion House by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Katharine Docks, London. UK*










St Katharine Docks by ccr_358, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Tower Bridge, London. UK*










From Tower Bridge by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower of London. UK*










Tower of London by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palazzo Lombardia. Milan, Italy*










Palazzo Lombardia by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Predjama Castle, Slovenia*



















Predjama Castle by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljubljana. Slovenia*










Ljubljana by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Bled, Slovenia*










Lake Bled by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris. France

Palace Nights by DHaug, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Notre Dame de Paris

Notre Dame de Paris by barsata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

IMG_1016 by Nicolas_Ramos_Ojeda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

france_paris_alexander_bridge_74899_1920x1080 by drbgirls, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toits de Paris, Eglise Saint Augustin et La Défense - Paris. France









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebas...bu4-qcYZ1g-qSjEuV-qRUJHo-r9ho7X-r6sD9o-qbK7xA


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Coucher de soleil depuis Saint Jeannet, Alpes Maritimes, France









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastien_mespoulhe/16156790716/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Le village de Bouyon avec le Mercantour, France









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastien_mespoulhe/16127046622/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bernkastel-Kues, Germany*


Bernkastel by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kals am Großglockner, Austria*


Österreich , Kals am Großglockner, hübsch gelegen - 133/436 v by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oxford, England*


Dreaming Spires by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Burano, Italy*


Burano by johnnyarmaosphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*České Budějovice, Czech Republic*


České Budějovice by lucasth97, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tavira, Portugal*


Tavira, Algarve, Portugal by Fantasia63 ON, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pskov, Russia*


Pskov by Elektro kuhinja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Graz, Austria*










Graz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Graz, Austria*










Alt und neu by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Graz, Austria*










Steirischer Herbst by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Graz, Austria*










Graz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wien . Austria*



















Jewish Memorial and Lessing Statue by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wien (Vienna) . Austria*










Noch schnell einen Blick zur Gloriette by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bärnbach, La Styrie, Autriche*



















Stadtpfarrkirche St. Barbara by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening in Styria. Austria*
The church of Fischbach










Evening in Styria by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fischbach. Austria*










Austria's green heart by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Semmering. Austria*










Sommerfrische by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orta San Giulio. Italy*










Orta San Giulio by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Night Over Prague, czec Republic*










Blue Night Over Prague by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tartu, Estonia*










Tartu by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victory Avenue, Bucharest. Romenia*










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans, the Netherlands*










Zaanse Schans, the Netherlands by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Bouveret *

Lac Léman, Suisse










Le Bouveret by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Take a Break from everyday Life in Nature ... Vineyard Fall Colors - Landscape in Germany*










Take a Break from everyday Life in Nature ... Vineyard Fall Colors - Landscape in Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linderhof, Bavaria. Germany*










DSC08240 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, England (UK)*










Ammirando Londra / Admiring London by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Hoog Soeren*










the Netherlands - Hoog Soeren by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy *
Italy, Sibillini mountains park in the region of Marche.










Italy by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern Swans (Switzerland)*










Luzern Swans by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czec Republic*










Goldenes Prag - Zlatá Praha by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume, France*









wikimedia

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume (F) by ikimuled, on Flickr

Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume by MikePScott, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains, Romania* - 2,505 m elevation





Sorin Lazăr​


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spanish Quarters, Naples, Italy*










by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fribourg, Switzerland*










Fri by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*










Goldenes Prag - Zlatá Praha by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarmisegetusa Regia, the capital of Dacians, Romania*, an Unesco site.


Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Nature Park, Șureanu Mountains.

The stones fallen from walls are perhaps in the same places as they were 2,000 years ago, when the citadel was conquered during the last battle of the Dacian - Roman wars, finished with the destruction of the Dacian state and Dacian nation.



DSC_4127 by razvan_0315, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasov, Romania*


Braşov i el mont Tâmpa / Braşov and Munte Tâmpa by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chamonix, France*


Vista d'alçada / Panorama from 3800 m. by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Norwegian Countryside
*
Norwegian Countryside by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weiz. Austria*










Weiz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grande Arche, La Defense, Paris, France*










Grande Arche by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weiz. Austria*










Weiz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Defense, Paris, France*










Bunte Kunst in LA Defense by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxemburg *

Place de la Constitution










Luxemburg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










Eifelturm und Kandelaber by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxemburg *

Hauptbahnhof / Main Station










Luxemburg by 
Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Defense, Paris, France*










La Defense by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonnjoch mountain (2.458m), North Tirol / Austria*










Risstal im Karwendelgebirge by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Staden, Malmo, Sweden*










Rådhus by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelluccio di Norcia, Italy*










Italy by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Hoog Soeren*










the Netherlands - Hoog Soeren by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Marino (Repubblica di San Marino)*










Dove osano le aquile / Where Eagles Dare by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lavaur, Tarn, France*

Cathédrale Saint Alain et le Square Bressoles - LavaurL.BLATGE by Lavaur Tourisme, on Flickr

La cathédrale de Lavaur by Philippe GASSMANN, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Czec Republic*










DSC07563 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colourful Vineyards Quilt - Fall Landscape in Germany*










Colourful Vineyards Quilt - Fall Landscape in Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreux, Switzerland*










Fête nationale 2 by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Torun, Poland*










ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Torun, Poland by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toma Caragiu Street, Bucharest, Romenia*










Toma Caragiu Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palmse Mõis/Manor, Estonia*










Palmse Mõis/Manor by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orta San Giulio, Italy*










Orta San Giulio by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

Lovely Europe


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coiba Mare Cave, Apuseni Nature Park, Romania*. The portal of the cave is 74 m wide and 47 m tall.




Cosmin Berghean


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leaning Tower of Pisa. Italy*










Leaning Tower of Pisa by tmac97slc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II - Milan, Italy*










Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II - Milan by tmac97slc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza San Marco, Venice, Italy*










Piazza San Marco, Venice, Italy by tmac97slc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Italy*










Milan by tmac97slc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo di Milano, Milan, Italy*










Duomo di Milano, Milan, Italy by tmac97slc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza - Cinque Terre, Italy*










Vernazza - Cinque Terre by tmac97slc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxemburg *
Pont Grand Duchesse Charlotte










Luxemburg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Villandry, France*



















Chateau de Villandry by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxembourg*










Pfarrkirche von Clervaux by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Viaduc d'Oleron, France*










Zweimal Blau by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*District de Schwaz, Le Tyrol, Autriche*










Winter am Großen Ahornboden by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malmö, Sweden*










Buy Collezioni by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Hopfensee lake in Germany, Bavaria*










Bavaria by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Jelsum, Dekema State*










the Netherlands - Jelsum, Dekema State by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Through The Barricades , London. UK*










Attraverso le barricate / Through The Barricades (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hluboká, czec Republic*










Hluboká by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Indian Summer - Fall Colors in Germany*










Indian Summer - Fall Colors in Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lutry, Switzerland*










Lutry Grand'Rue sépia by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallstatt in Austria*










Hallstatt in Austria by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mântuleasa Street, Bucharest, Romenia*










Mântuleasa Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kadriorg palace *
Tallinn. Estonia










Kadriorg palace by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpe Devero, Italy*










Alpe Devero by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Trakai, Latvia*

Europe2014-27.05.2014-10-39-035 by Лорд Константин, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park, Romania*


Daniel Danielu


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Riederalp, Raron, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Castelluccio, Umbria, Italy*

Sibillini - si abbassano le luci sul Pian Grande by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lewes, England, United Kingdom*

Winter Afternoon, Kingston Ridge by Alan MacKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Brighton, East Sussex, England, United Kingdom*

The Birds by FinnHopson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Borghetto, Lombardy, Italy*

folletti by claudius•1954•, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lapland, Finland*










Source


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Switzerland*

railway line in _Grindelwald_











source: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=422670&nseq=9


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Rena Majore, Province of Olbia-Tempio - Sardinia, Italy*












[/url]
by Grumpy_78, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kluszkowce - village in southern Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catherine Palace, Tsarskoe Selo, Pushkin, St Petersburg, Russia*










Catherine Palace, Tsarskoe Selo, Pushkin, St Petersburg, Russia by Seventh Heaven Images, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris (France)*










Paris by Night by Bernardo © (http://PhotographingAround.Me), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weekend in Cambridge. UK*
Punting on the River Cam










Weekend in Cambridge by Tim Cambridge, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Warsaw, Poland*










Metropolitan by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argyll, Scotland*










Rest and Be Thankful by blue fin art- 1.5 Million Views. Thank You!, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Semnoz*
Montagne en France










Vue du Semnoz (hdr) by Dominique Saunier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hintersee. Germany*










Hintersee by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rheinland / Rhineland. Germany*










Rheinland / Rhineland by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gollinger Waterfall. Austria*










Gollinger Wasserfall by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tegernsee - Lake Tegernsee. Germany*










Tegernsee - Lake Tegernsee (Explore) by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malmö Station. Sweden*










Malmö Station by polnamara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Hopfensee lake in Germany, Bavaria*










Bavaria by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Netherlands - Apeldoorn, Prinsenpark*










the Netherlands - Apeldoorn, Prinsenpark by vtveen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bath (Prior Park), England (UK)*










Il ponte dei sogni / The dream bridge (explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Herrenchiemsee. Germnay*










Herrenchiemsee by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sing Arias in Stuttgart, Germany*










Sing Arias in Stuttgart, Germany by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grandvaux, Switzerland*










Lavaux et Haut-Lac by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*שַׁבָּת שָׁלוֹם Shabbath shalom / Synagogue in Targu Mureş, Romania*










שַׁבָּת שָׁלוֹם Shabbath shalom / Synagogue in Targu Mureş, Romania by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Radisson Blu hotel, Victory Avenue Bucharest. Romania*










Radisson Blu hotel, Victory Avenue Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn. Estonia*










Tallinn by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Lac Verney*

Seez, Rhône-Alpes, France










Le Lac Verney by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Kazbegi, Georgia*

Kazbegi by stastie, on Flickr


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

Cagliari by MannSal, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Mnich in Tatra Mountains, Poland*









by Hamster333


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lupeni, Jiu Depression, Transylvania, Romania*


With a population of 23,390, Lupeni is the third largest among the five industrial cities in Jiu Valley Depression, Romania's main mining basin. Lupeni appeared in 18th century when the Habsburg Empire began its iron industry and coal became required. Its first mention is in 1770 but the development took place around the middle of 19th century, when German, Czech and Polish workers have been located here.

In Jiu Valley, two antagonistic "worlds"exist since the industrialisation of the area: the world of the original, rural inhabitants, called Momârlani (and having one of the most original, archaic and well preserved peasant cultures in Romania) and the world of the urban population, originary from other zones of Romania (and in the past from other countries). The Momârlans see the city people as intruders, who changed the character of the place.

Surrounded by the wildest mountains of Romania, including by two national parks (Retezat and Defile of Jiu) and a nature park (Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina) Jiu Valley is a grim (the grimmest, according to opinion of many) place surrounded by endless beauty. The industrial facilities, now mostly out of use after the closing of most of the mines in 1990s, have nevertheless their poetry, as this video proves.



120295822


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomiti, Trentino, Italy.*










Passo Falzarego by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland Waterfall*










Iceland & Seljalandsfoss by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomiti, Italy*










Fié allo Sciliar by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cumbria. England*










Search Light by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekerk at dawn - Brugge, Belgium*










Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekerk at dawn - Brugge, Belgium by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow arrived! - Haarlem, The Netherlands*










Snow arrived! - Haarlem, The Netherlands by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loutro - Crete, Greece*










Loutro - Crete, Greece by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balos Lagoon: paradise on earth - Crete, Greece*










Balos Lagoon: paradise on earth - Crete, Greece by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The holy monastery of Roussanou - Metéora / Kalambaka, Greece*










The holy monastery of Roussanou - Metéora / Kalambaka, Greece by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grote Markt - Haarlem, The Netherlands*










Grote Markt - Haarlem, The Netherlands by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windmill 'De Adriaan' - Haarlem, The Netherlands*










Windmill 'De Adriaan' - Haarlem, The Netherlands by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ice skating on the river Spaarne - Haarlem, The Netherlands*










Ice skating on the river Spaarne - Haarlem, The Netherlands by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel - Paris, France*










Tour Eiffel - Paris, France by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbour Bermeo, Spain*










Harbour Bermeo, Spain by Batikart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derborence, Switzerland*










Chemin 1 by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early morning in Gdansk, Poland*










Early morning in Gdansk, Poland by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosetti Square, Bucharest, Romania*










Rosetti Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church *
Lappeenranta, Finland










Church by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*










Passing by by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Zugdidi Palace, Georgia*

Dadiani Palace. Zugdidi. by Gaeser, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lake Thun, Beatenbeig, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*

Lake Thun by MWA'76 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pinzolo, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

feel at home by oh no, not again, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

Amsterdam by night by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Þjófafoss, Merkurhraun, Árnessýsla, Iceland*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Paris, France*

Paris by Deirdre Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptov, Slovakia













































taken by sqooth


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Barcelona, Catalunya, Spain*










Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cala Conills. San Telmo, Mallorca, Spain*










Cala Conills. San Telmo, Mallorca by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Picos de Europa, Spain*










hidden in the Mountains by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caldevilla de Valdeón, Castilla y León *

A small village of Caldevilla de Valdeón. It is located just off LE-2703 in the mountains of Picos de Europa, near a town of Posada de ValdeÃ³n in the province of Castilla y LeÃ³n, Spain.










Caldevilla de Valdeón, Castilla y León by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asturian cow herd, Spain*










Asturian cow herd by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Azzurro - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente Romano de Cangas de Onís, Spain*










Puente Romano de Cangas de Onís by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magic Fountain - Barcelona - Spain*










`Magic Fountain - Barcelona - Spain by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ter Maars, Stadskanaal, Groningen, Netherlands*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glencoe...Scotland *










Yet more Glencoe.... by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sarlat-la-Canéda, Dordogne, Aquitanien, France*

Maison - Sarlat - Dordogne by de Provence et d'ailleurs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascata del Nardis panoramic - Val di Genova, Italy*










Cascata del Nardis panoramic - Val di Genova, Italy by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Batz-sur-Mer & Le Croisic, Loire-Atlantique, Pays de la Loire, France*

After sunset by j.renauxlemouelic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eilean Donan Castle - Highlander Movie - Scotland*










Eilean Donan Castle - Highlander Movie - Scotland by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chamonix, France*










Chamonix, France by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santorini - Oia, Greece*










Santorini - Oia (well not quite...) by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco Cathedral*










Monaco Cathedral by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Danube Flood in Regensburg, Germany*










Winter Danube Flood in Regensburg by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London's Barclays cycle hire near the Embankment tube station, UK*










London cycle hire by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regensburg, Germany*










Regensburg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heidelberg, Germany*










Heidelberg by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuschwenstein castle, Bavaria, Germany*










Neuschwenstein castle by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, Trafalgar Square, England (UK)*










Gratitudine / Gratitude (Buon Natale!!! / Merry Christmas!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chillon, Switzerland*










Chillon IV by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The village of Melk with the abbey church *

*Melk Abbey (German: Stift Melk) is a Benedictine abbey in Austria*










The village of Melk with the abbey church by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parliament, Bucharest, Romania*










Parliament, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainbow *
_Stavanger, Norway_










Rainbow by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

village de Gattières (3) by b.four, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussel, Basiliek Koekelberg, Belgium*










Brussel, Basiliek Koekelberg by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Saint-Germain-en-Laye, le Château. On Explore, best # 53 on 10/03/2015 by presbi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lawrencecornell/16568286897/in/explore-2015-03-10


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

Zdešov - Jarošov nad Nežárkou by Luna y Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Early Spring at Kirkstall Abbey, England

Early Spring at Kirkstall Abbey by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Reiss by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Victoria Quarter by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The stunning country arcade in Leeds, England

Country Arcade ceiling by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malham, England

Misty sunbeams over Malham by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Janets Foss, Malham, England

Janets Foss, Malham by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Clarence Dock at Dusk - Explore #18 25th Sept 2014 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussel, Koninginnegaleri, Belgium*










Brussel, Koninginnegalerij (Sint-Hubertusgalerij) by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bristol Balloon Fiesta Preview - College Green, UK*










Bristol Balloon Fiesta Preview - College Green by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mechelen, Belgium*










Mechelen, ijzerleen by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbourside, Bristol, England (UK)*










SS Great Jelly by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mechelen, grote markt, Belgium*










Mechelen, grote markt by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oia - Santorini, Greece*










Oia - Santorini, Greece by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussel, Paleizenplein, Belgium*










Brussel, Paleizenplein by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Old and New by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weltenburg Abbey at the Danube, Germandy*










Weltenburg Abbey at the Danube by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Queen's Walk, London, UK*










The Queen's Walk, London by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regensburg, Germany*










Regensburger Christkindlmarkt by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Symi - small island near Rhodes with the most beautiful natural harbor in the Aegean Sea, Greece*










Symi (Explore) by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Japanese tree inside Garden of Ninfa, Italy*










Japanese tree inside Garden of Ninfa by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moulin Rouge, Paris-France*










Rouge (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chillon, Switzerland*










Il résiste à la nuit by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flower carpet in Brussels, Belgium*










Flower carpet in Brussels, Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victory Square, Bucharest, Romania*










Victory Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen from Fløyen, Norway*










Bergen from Fløyen by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durham, England (UK)*










Durham by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Montenegro*









Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Montenegro*









Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor, Montenegro*









Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

ice cave by Eric 5D Mark III, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belém Tower - Torre de Belém, Portugal*










Belém Tower - Torre de Belém by Thiago Piu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerta del Sol | Madrid, Spain*










Puerta del Sol | Madrid by Thiago Piu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Ventas - Plaza de Toros | Madrid, Spain*










Las Ventas - Plaza de Toros | Madrid by Thiago Piu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio de Comunicaciones | Madrid - España*










Palacio de Comunicaciones | Madrid - España by Thiago Piu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerta de Alcalá | Madrid, Spain*










Puerta de Alcalá | Madrid by Thiago Piu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leipzig Altes Rathaus, under construction, Germany*










Leipzig Altes Rathaus, under construction by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Untitled by Venilton_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Untitled by Venilton_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Untitled by Venilton_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Untitled by Venilton_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainbows over Lisbon, Portugal*










Rainbows over Lisbon by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Centre - Bristol, UK*










Ghost Town by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wittenberg Marquet Square, Germany*










Wittenberg (3/3): Marquet Square by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*College Green - Bristol, UK*










brrrrr...... by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberbaum bridge, Germany*










Oberbaum bridge by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva Panoramic, Switzerland*










Another Geneva Panoramic by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stonebridge in Regensburg (late Summer), Germany*










Stonebridge in Regensburg (late Summer) by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Millennium Bridge, London, UK*










The Millennium Bridge, London by Gene Krasko Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salzburg, Austria*










Salzburg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goldenes Prag - Zlatá Praha, czec Republic*










Goldenes Prag - Zlatá Praha (Explore) by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden of Ninfa in all its beauty! Situated 50 miles from Rome in Italy.*










Garden of Ninfa by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Tramonto stellato / Starry sunset (Explore!!!) (Buon Natale!!! / Merry Christmas!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dent de Jaman, Switzerland*










Lumière matinale by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman amphitheatre in Plovdiv, Bulgaria*

[









Roman amphitheatre in Plovdiv by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iancu de Hunedoara Boulevard, Bucharest, Romania*










Iancu de Hunedoara Boulevard, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway.*










Svartediket dam by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heworth, York, England. UK*










Ye Olde Starre Inne by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*










Bergen, Norway by islandfella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Hill, London, UK*










Tower Hill, London by islandfella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*










Julehuset_4859 by islandfella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*










Bryggen_4862 by islandfella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Allemagne Deutschland Germany Duitsland Alemania Alemanha
Bremen Brême*










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Steintor by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bryggen, Norway*










Bryggen by islandfella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt*










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye, UK*










London Eye-6646 by islandfella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt*










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bryggen Quay, Norway*










Bryggen Quay_4545 by islandfella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt*










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen Tram, Norway*










HDR-Bergen Tram_4979 by islandfella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt*










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alliero, Sundsvall, Sweden*










Alliero, Sundsvall, Sweden by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt*










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Sundsvall, Sweden*










Sundsvall mist by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt*










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen Altstadt by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sundsvall, Sweden*










Sundsvall, Sweden, HDR night shot by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Osterdeich*










Deutschland (Allemagne) - Bremen - Osterdeich by saigneurdeguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sundsvall, Sweden*










IMG_8615 by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*










IMG_9876 by Quinn B Wharton, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fjällbacka Harbor, Västra Götaland County, Sweden*:

Fjällbacka Harbor by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sundsvall, Västernorrland County, Sweden*:

Vängåvans park, Sundsvall, Sweden by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marsvinsholm Castle, Ystad, Skåne County, Sweden*:

Project Fika - Marsvinsholm Castle by Allan Bank, on Flickr

Marsvinsholms Slott by Jojj3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare do Oriente, Lisbon. Portugal*










Gare do Oriente (Calatrava | 1998) by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Italy*










UniCredit Tower (César Pelli | 2011) by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens and its Acropolis from the Lycabettus hill, facing the sea. Greece*










Acropolis by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto, Portugal*










Porto by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Gare do Oriente shares the role of Lisbon main train station , Portugal*










Gare do Oriente (Calatrava | 1998) - Entrance by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest Liberty Bridge, Hungary*










Budapest Liberty Bridge by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milano, Italy*










Milano by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw, Poland*










Wedding cake by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia impressions: Canal Grande, Palazzo Cavalli-Franchetti, Santa Maria della Salute, Italy*










Venezia impressions: Canal Grande, Palazzo Cavalli-Franchetti, Santa Maria della Salute by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milano - Skyline, sunset, station and skyscrapers, Italy*










Milano - Skyline, sunset, station and skyscrapers by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the state parliament of Mecklemburg-Vorpommern. Germany*










Fairy tale by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bremen Parliament (Bremische Bürgerschaft), Germany*










Bremische Bürgerschaft (Wassili Luckhardt | 1966) by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Am Markt is Bremen's main square, Germany*










Am Markt by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bicocca University - Milano. Italy*










Bicocca University - U12 (Vittorio Gregotti | 1998) by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*faroe islands landscape*










faroe islands landscape by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*faroe islands residents*










faroe islands residents by mariusz kluzniak, on Flick


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tórshavn, Faroe Islands*










red and green by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*colours of devon, England*










colours of devon by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llandudno, Wales*










welsh ghosts by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*evon, England*










devon uk by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giske, Norway*










seat with a view by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*midnight sun lofoten, Norway*










midnight sun lofoten by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mollenberg, Trondheim, Norway*










colours of norway by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*trondheim cathedral, Norway*










trondheim cathedral by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the monster of bucharest, Romania*










the monster of bucharest by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*winter sunset in stockholm, Sweden*










winter sunset in stockholm by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*frozen stockholm, Sweden*










frozen stockholm by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Melk -Austria*


IMG_4735_Melk Austria by gary_davis119, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Saint Malo- France*

Saint-Malo (photo prise de La Varde, pour les connaisseurs ..) by WillyWilly13, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Billom, Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme, Auvergne, France*

Cascade de Champortat by stefoto63, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brasov, Romania*










brasov getting ready for christmas... by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dracula castle, Romania*










dracula castle romania by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rangárvallasýsla, Iceland*










small but beautiful... by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santorini, Greece*










santorini greece by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paragliding, Oludeniz, Turkey*










Paragliding, Oludeniz, Turkey by MAN1264, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*classic view of Moscow, Russia*










classic view of moscow by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*colourful sintra, Portugal*










colourful sintra by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow sunset, Russia*










moscow sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*old Moscow sunset, Russia*










old moscow sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*evening in Moscow, Russia*










evening in moscow by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*










london bird view by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porvoo, Finland*










porvoo in winter by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Rab, Croatia*

Rab IMG_9111_PS3H by Francesco Maria Tombolini, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Vienna, Austria*

La Gloriette by nani86, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Curtea de Argeş Cathedral, Romania. Built in 1526.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Îlot des Capucins, Roscanvel, Finistère, Bretagne, France*

Îlot des Capucins by Rouz 29, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Michaelston-y-Fedw, Wales, United Kingdom*

Spring Tree by wentloog, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*San Niccolo, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Duomo di Firenze by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Barrea, Abruzzi, Italy*

Barrea by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Altstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Heidelberg Sunset by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lake District, Cumbria, North West England, UK*

Snow Capped Langdale Fells by dmass, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Trow Point, South Shields, Tyne and Wear, England, UK
*








Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Grábrók, Snæfellsnes, Borgarbyggð, Iceland*

Little Grabrok Crater (Iceland) by My Wave Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Duesaigues, Catalonia, Spain*

Talgo en Duesaigues by BCN06, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Corfu - Greece*

Corfu Guide 2 by escapecfu1, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Interlaken- Switzerland*

Interlaken - Suiza by Jovacho, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the top of Montparnasse Tower, the sky above Paris France *










The City of Lights by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stanley Park *

Another shot taken at Stanley park with views from the park cafe towards the fountains of the Italian gardens and the clock tower beyond in my hometown of Blackpool in Lancashire, England.










Stanley Park by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gravensteen castle :: Ge,t (Ghent) :: Belgium*










Gravensteen castle :: Ge,t (Ghent) :: Belgium by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Song Of The Sea || Vernazza Cinque Terre Italy*










Song Of The Sea || Vernazza Cinque Terre Italy by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almshouses in Bruges, Belgium*










Bruges Almshouses by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metropol Parasol :: Sevilla - Spain*










Metropol Parasol :: Sevilla - Spain by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misty Melody || Tuscany, Italy*










Misty Melody || Tuscany by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in the Burg square in Bruges, Belgium*










Burg Square Horse and Cart by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateaux de Laveaux-Sainte-Anne :: Belgium*










Chateaux de Laveaux-Sainte-Anne :: Belgium by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eye of the Storm || Vernazza, Italy*










Eye of the Storm || Vernazza by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Bruges, Belgium*










Bruges by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colloseum By Night :: Rome, Italy*










Colloseum By Night :: Rome by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Radiance || Italy*










Roman Radiance || Italy by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*










Bruges by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Peter's Square :: Vatican City (Italy)*










Saint Peter's Square :: Vatican City by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moments In Time || Oia Santorini, Greece*










Moments In Time || Oia Santorini by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges Canal *

A shot of some lovely evening reflections along the canal in Bruges, Belgium.. This was shot along Groenerei looking towards the bridge at Meestraat.










Bruges Canal by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Seaton's Pier, St Ives, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*


Seaton's Pier, St Ives by Carolyn Eaton, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*One Of Many Small Natural Thermal Water Lakes Near The Town Of Permet, Southern Albania.*

The waters are highly beneficial to those with bad health such as arthritis and those who have joint problems. Interesting Urban Legend states that a paralysed priest who upon entering the waters was healed and able to move and leave under his own accord.

















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/114088038
https://www.facebook.com/TheBalkans/photos/a.408384745934583.1073741828.407932632646461/605506792889043/?type=3&theater


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Rotterdam, Netherlands 


rd1 032 Panorama by Jan-Jacob Luijendijk, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Hauptbahnhof Berlin


Hauptbahnhof Berlin by Mauricesunny, on Flickr


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*Belgrade, Serbia*










*by Boris Panemoj Petkovic*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Palase in Vlora County, Southern Coast of Albania.*









https://www.facebook.com/212039568842849/photos/a.445588095487994.99394.212039568842849/858177560895710/?type=1&theater


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Stjørdal, Norway*









Photo: Odd Rune Wang
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*The picture shows a deer under the night sky of Vega with a mysterious light that shines like a stripe on the animal.| Norway*









Photo: Torleif Hansen
Source


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Barcelona, Spain



barcelona desde montjuic by dsevilla, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Mostar During The Evening, Bosnia & Herzegovina.*









https://www.facebook.com/TheBalkans/photos/a.408386849267706.1073741829.407932632646461/632340336872355/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Derborence, Switzerland*










Lac de Derborence by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense depuis La Grande Arche *

La Défense & Paris depuis La Grande Arche, Paris, France 










La Défense depuis La Grande Arche by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delft, Netherlands*










HDR De Oostpoort Delft by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arc de Triomphe & Champs Elysées, Paris, France*










Pollution by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Rotterdam, Netherlands*










Downtown Rotterdam ... (Red Apple Hertekade) by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris @ Sunset *

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris & Tour Eiffel, Paris, France










Paris @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Full moon over Rotterdam, Netherlands*










Full moon over Rotterdam ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Atlantic puffin, Northern Norway*









Photo: Ernst Furuhatt
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon from Rooftop of Notre-Dame de Fourvière, France *










Lyon from Fourvière @ Blue Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fire In The Sky, Iceland*










Fire In The Sky by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Leman (Switzerland)*










Lac Leman (Switzerland) by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tout Paris @ Sunset *
Notre-Dame, Tour Eiffel, Arc de Triomphe, Grand Palais, La Défense, Paris, France










Tout Paris @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*










Mostar by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schiedam, Oude Centrum, Netherlands*










Schiedam, Oude Centrum by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musée des Confluences depuis le Pont Raymond Barre, Lyon, France *










Musée des Confluences by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lights of Lyngen, Iceland*










Lights of Lyngen by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadhuis Delft, Netherlands*










Stadhuis Delft bij zonsondergang ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sculpture T-REX, Bateaux-Mouches & Tour Eiffel, Paris, France *










T-REX by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midnight Coast, Iceland*










Midnight Coast by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hague, Netherlands*










De Netkous te Den Haag in High Contrast ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel, Notre-Dame et Le Génie de la Bastille, Paris, France *










Blue Hour from Bastille by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mayakovskaya, Moscow, Russia*










Mayakovskaya by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*









Photo: Terje Rakke
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Mountain hike, Norway*









Photo: Håvard Myklebust
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Flaming Sunset, Norway*









Photo: KennethSolfjeld
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*The Eternal Melancholy Of The Sea|Norway*









Photo: KennethSolfjeld
Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

del


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kreuzberg, Berlin, Germany*

COEXISTENCE I by PhiGun, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Place de la Concorde, 8th arrondissement, Paris, Île-de-France, France*

Concorde - juillet 2013.jpg by p_lippe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hofn i Hornafirdi, Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

East of Hofn - Icelandic Mountains and Ponies by Nick L, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*City of Gjakova, Kosovo.*









https://www.facebook.com/TheBalkans/photos/a.408443085928749.1073741833.407932632646461/413317485441309/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Old City of Prizern, Kosovo.*









https://www.facebook.com/TheBalkans/photos/a.408443085928749.1073741833.407932632646461/572255636214159/?type=3&theater


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Cramond Island, Scotland*










by me


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Old City of Gjirokastra, Southern Albania.*









https://www.facebook.com/702006376497654/photos/pb.702006376497654.-2207520000.1427912553./849587348406222/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/702006376497654/photos/pb.702006376497654.-2207520000.1427912553./852492168115740/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/702006376497654/photos/pb.702006376497654.-2207520000.1427912644./765685943463030/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/702006376497654/photos/pb.702006376497654.-2207520000.1427914754./850140008350956/?type=3&theater


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Dresden, Germany*








[/url]Fürstenzug in Dresden by eantonio82, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Polar bear, Svalbard | Norway*









Photo: Ole J Liodden
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sea Eagle in for landing|Northern Norway*









Photo: Marten Bril
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Hood seagull attack foxes that attack eggs, Svalbard| Norway*









Photo: Ole J Liodden
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Moose, Northern Norway*









Photo: Marten Bril
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Northern Lights - magic in Northern Norway*









Photo: Øystein Lunde Ingvaldsen
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pulk and reindeer, Northern Norway*









Photo: Terje Rakke 
Source


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

To all the haters.


*27 Reasons You Should Never Visit Poland*


Link
http://www.buzzfeed.com/annaneyman/...129772&fb_action_types=og.comments#.lrGOOZvlR


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, capital of Sweden*:

Stockholm, Sweden by lbailey1522, on Flickr

Stockholm Reflection by millovanovic, on Flickr

Stockholm, Sweden by pas le matin, on Flickr

Stockholm by pas le matin, on Flickr

Floating Hotel, Stockholm, Sweden by pas le matin, on Flickr

Pont ferroviaire à la suédoise by pas le matin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ålesund, Norway*









Photo: Karl Otto Kristiansen
Source


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Elisabeth Castle, Jersey Island, UK


Elisabeth Castle, Jersey Island, UK. Ile Anglo-Normande de Jersey by Phil Nistère, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Acropolis Sunset, Athens, Greece


Acropolis Sunset - (HDR Athens, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Art is everywhere *
Station "Chaussée d'Antin - La Fayette", Paris, France 










Art is everywhere by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufellsfoss, Iceland*










Kirkjufellsfoss by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente de Toledo, Madrid (Spain).*










A Transient Surprise :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seen near Arendshof, Bruges, Belgium*










Little bridge in the blue hour by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour at Canal Grande Rialto, Venice, Italy*










Blue Hour at Canal Grande Rialto by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montepulciano und San Biago 
Toskana, Italien*










Montepulciano und San Biago by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bergen, Norway









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel from Arc de Triomphe, Paris, France*










Sunny spell by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snæfellsnes, Iceland*










The Lonely Church at Blue Hour by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Marina, Torremolinos-Benalmadena Costa (Spain).*










Rainy Evening @ Puerto Marina :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A beautiful scene in the Italian Dolomites.*










Mt Civetta from Sass Pordoi by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toscany landscape, Italy*










Toskana Klassik by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel, Paris, France *










Sunrise reflections by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The aurora borealis at a fjord in the Snæfellsnes Peninsula, West Iceland.*










Colours of the Night Sky by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque del Retiro, Madrid, (Spain).*










Once Upon A Time A Siren That Touched The Sky :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maddalena sunset *

Beautiful afternoon light highlights the fall colors in this iconic village in the Italian Dolomites.










Santa Maddalena sunset by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toscany, Italy*










Sant Antonimo by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris & La Défense, France*










La Défense depuis La Grande Arche by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Aurora Borealis over Jökulsárlón ice lagoon in South Iceland.*










Aurora Over The Ice Lagoon by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manzanares riverside, Madrid (Spain).*










Almudena Cathedral Reflected On River Manzanares :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria della Salute Blue Hour, Venece, Italy*










Santa Maria della Salute Blue Hour by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lednice Castle, Czec Republic*










Schloss Lednice by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moulin Rouge, Paris, France*










Moulin Rouge by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poplar, London, England*










Financial Skies by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gran Vía street near Calle de Alcalá, Madrid (Spain).*










Gran Vía, A River Of Lights And Colours :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singel and Muntplein, Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Singel and Muntplein, Amsterdam by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesky Krumlov, Czec Republic*










Cesky Krumlov by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









*by me. *


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*North Norway*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense & Saint Augustin from roof of Printemps store, Paris, France*










Old VS New by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Finest Dining Hall in Europe, London. UK*










The Finest Dining Hall in Europe by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Tablas, Madrid (Spain).*










Las Tablas Urbanscape #2 :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A classic shot from this famous waterfall in south Iceland.*










Behind Seljalandsfoss by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gesehen in Znojmo, Czech Republic*










Sankt-Niklas-Kirche by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Detmold Castle, Germany*










Schloss Detmold by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aéroport/Gare Saint-Exupéry, Lyon, France*










Spaceship III by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Hill, London. UK*










Girl with a Dolphin by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Marina, Torremolinos-Benalmadena Costa (Spain).*










Walking In The Rain :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rozenhoedkaai in Bruges *
Beautiful colors in the blue hour at this famous Belgian town.










Rozenhoedkaai in Bruges by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Barbara in Kutna Hora, Czech Republic*










Santa Barbara in Kutna Hora, Czech Republic by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt Skyline, Germany*










Frankfurt Skyline by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel & Sacré Coeur, Paris, France *










Tour Eiffel & Sacré Coeur @ Blue Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bled, Radovljica, Slovenia*










Feeling Blue by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Tablas, Madrid (Spain).*










4 Giants At Dusk by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campo Santo, Pisa (Italy)*










Campo Santo, Pisa by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre San Marco, Italy*
Gardone Riviera










Torre San Marco  by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*










Big Wheel of Dusseldorf (Riesenrad von Düsseldorf) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


*the bluest hour* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr*


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sintra, Portugal*


Pool at Azenhas do Mar, Sintra, Portugal by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lulworth Cove, Dorset, England*


Lulworth Cove, Dorset, England by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mermaid Street, Rye, Sussex, England*


Mermaid Street, Rye, Sussex, England by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Somewhere in Northern Norway*









Photo: Torbjørn Martinsen
Source


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Budapest, Hungary


Parlamento Hungaro (Budapest) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Petar Preradović Sqaure (Cvjetni), Zagreb, Croatia


Petar Preradović Sqaure (Cvjetni), Zagreb Croatia by edward_luka, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Seville, Spain


Seville, Spain by John Picken, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*









visitoslo


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Oslo*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland*










Kirkjufell, Iceland by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar, France*










Colmar, France (4) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar, France*










Colmar, France (2) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Lisbon, Portugal (1) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, Belgium*










Brussels, Belgium by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, Belgium*










Brussels, Belgium (3) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, Belgium*










Brussels, Belgium (2) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, Belgium*










Brussels, Belgium (1) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Provence, France *










Provence, France (2) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, England*










London, England by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wheel at Sunrise *
London. England










Wheel at Sunrise by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul, Turkey*










Istanbul, Turkey by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*










Lucerne, Switzerland (4) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*










Lucerne, Switzerland by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*










Lucerne, Switzerland (3) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden, Germany*










Dresden, German by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow cannon *

Tour Eiffel, Paris, France 










Snow cannon by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the National Library of Finland (Kansalliskirjasto / Nationalbibliotek)*










Red, Green and Blue by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de la Villa, Madrid (Spain).*










An Evening At Plaza de la Villa :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hills of Umbria (Italy)*










Hills of Umbria by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wien, Austria*










Fiaker am Heldenplatz by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*










Westharbour (Westhafen), Frankfurt am Main by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*









Photo: © Jostein Vedvik
winter-bridge


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Gaustatoppen, Norway*









Photo: © haoverla
gaustatoppen


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Pécs, Hungary*

Pécs - Hungary by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Aust Agder, Norway*









Photo: © Studio Vangdal
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Winter in Bergen, Norway*









Photo: Klaus Meyer
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyhavn sunset, Danmark*










Nyhavn sunset by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landshut, blaue Stunde, Germany*










Landshut, blaue Stunde by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Maison du Roi (King's House) or Broodhuis (Breadhouse), Brussels, Belgium*










The Maison du Roi (King's House) or Broodhuis (Breadhouse) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zermatt, Switzerland*










Zermatt with the most beautiful mountain in the world (maybe?) as backdrop, Switzerland by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algarve, Portugal *










Algarve, Portugal (2) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Paris, France*

Spring at Notre Dame-2.jpg by ahast42696, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Tulips from Amsterdam by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Cagliari, Italy*

Cagliari by NkolaN, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Malaga, Spain*

La Alcazaba y el Teatro Romano, Málaga (The Alcazaba and the Roman Theater, Malaga) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Bregenz, Austria*

Bregenz mit Sonnenkönigin by Ute Rüger, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Belgrade, Serbia* :righton:









dodaj.rs


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Misty morning, Hordaland, Norway*









Photo: © djmurre
Source


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Peles castle, Romania*

Romania by Aperturesmith, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Lucca, Italy*
Most Serene Republic of Lucca [1160–1805] 37 by sfmission.com, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Dobbiaco, Italy*

Santa Maria Dobbiaco by ge75, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Kiev, Ukraine*

Podol | Kyiv, Ukraine by nikolay.zavada, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Ibiza, Spain*
Ibiza 7 by Eloy Rodríguez (+ 2.500.000 Views - Thanks ¡), on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Pihlajamäki housing area (1959–1965)


Helsinki by arnd Dewald, on Flickr



Helsinki by arnd Dewald, on Flickr



Helsinki by arnd Dewald, on Flickr



Helsinki by arnd Dewald, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Augustinian Church, Vienna, Austria*

Originally built in the 14th century as the parish church of the imperial court of the Habsburgs, the harmonious Gothic interior was added in the 18th century.



harmonious Gothic by werner boehm *, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne, France*



Parc du château de Chamarande (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr



Parc du château de Chamarande (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hunting lodge Falkenlust at Brühl, Germany (part of UNESCO World Heritage Site)*










Hunting lodge Falkenlust at Brühl, Germany (part of UNESCO World Heritage Site) by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, Belgium*










Brussels, Belgium by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frank Gehry's Dancing House in Prague, Czec Republic*










The Last Dance by andrewtansj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*










Russian Around 040 by johnnyelliot99, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*St.hanshaugen, Oslo, Oslo Fylke, Norway*

Barcode Project (Oslo) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Esslingen, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Esslingen am Neckar by _darklight, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Knockatemple, Wicklow, Ireland*

Return to the Light in the Tower by fearghal breathnach, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ålesund, Møre og Romsdal, Norway*

Paradise lost. by Federico Ravassard, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bastei Bridge, Saxony, Germany[/B

bastei bridge by Planetmonkeys, on Flickr*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Piana, Corse-du-Sud, Corse, France*

Sta terra un hè micca a meia ... mà porta i mio passi (Corsica) by Mathulak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Black Hill, England, United Kingdom*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Urbanitzacio Rosamar, Catalonia, Spain*

Ponts de Canyet [EXPLORE] by David Quintana, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Grama bay in the Karaburun Peninsula, Albania:*








Photo:Fation Plaku


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kathisma Beach, Lefkada, Greece*









By me


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Hel, Poland*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Varenna (Como lake), Italy*

Varenna by jnobrefilho, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Potsdam, Germany*

Schloss Sanssouci by Janus-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont Alexandre III & Tour Eiffel, Paris, France*










Autumn Sunrise by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neasden Temple, London, UK*










Neasden Temple by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calle Alcalá near Metrópolis and Circulo de Bellas Artes buildings, Madrid (Spain).*










A Red Phantom Bus At Alcalá Street :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Colombres, Spain*

Colombres Countryside by maureen bracewell, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Weimar, Germany*

Weimar by Quasebart ...thank you for 3 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Lichfield, UK*

Lichfield Memorial Garden by alan tunnicliffe, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Albi, France*


Albi: Vieux Pont by Matthew O'Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Chur, Switzerland*
Chur - Switzerland by Bee_78, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Bamberg, Germany*
Bamberg, Germany by Thomas Depenbusch, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Tromostovje by BockoPix, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Serralunga d'Alba, Italy*
Serralunga d'Alba, Langhe's Pearl by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park, Romania*



Rasarit in Retezat. by Nicoleta Preda, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Munich, Germany*

Monuments in the Hofgarten, Munich, Germany by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Ostuni, Italy*

Ostuni_020 by Sabatino Di Giuliano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sacré Coeur, Tour Eiffel et Tour Montparnasse, Paris, France*










Above Sacré Coeur by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge Blue Hour, London. UK*










Tower Bridge Blue Hour by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*M-607 highway near Hospital Ramón y Cajal, Madrid and M-30, Madrid (Spain).*










The Veins Of Madrid: M-607 Highway #2 :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monticchiello, Toscany, Italy*










Shadows on green by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort Louvois, Ile d'Oleron. France*










Fort Louvois, Festung im Meer by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*










Düsseldorf 85mm by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul, Turkey*










Istanbul going to bed by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algarve, Portugal*










Algarve, Portugal by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden, Germany*










Dresden by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chiavenna, Italy*



Die Maira fließt durch Chiavenna by PauPePro, on Flickr



Der Kirchturm von Chiavenna by PauPePro, on Flickr


Spring in Chiavenna by PauPePro, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bad Bergzabern, Germany*



Fachwerkhaus in Bad Bergzabern by PauPePro, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Roche-Blanche, Puy-de-Dôme, France*



La Roche Blanche - Puy de Dôme - Auvergne by cleostan, on Flickr



La Roche Blanche by cleostan, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Dhermi Village, Albania.*


Dhërmi (2) by toralux, on Flickr

Untitled by a tale of love and beauty, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont Alexandre III & Tour Eiffel, Paris, France*










Paris wake up by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sabatini Gardens near Royal Palace, Madrid (Spain).*










The Fountain Of Golden Dreams #2 :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Venezia, Italy*










Piazza Venezia by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*München Frühlingstag , Germany*








[

München Frühlingstag im Januar by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*










Medienhafen Hyatt by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Egyptian Stairs, Harrods, London. UK*










Egyptian Stairs, Harrods, London by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland *










Kirkjufell, Iceland (1) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hambourg, Germany*










Außenalster by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Plagne, Savoie, France*










La Plagne, Savoie, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Balcony | Dubrovnik, Croatia*










Blue Balcony | Dubrovnik, Croatia by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel & Sacré Coeur, Paris, France*










Sunset @ Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de las Cortes near Cervantes Saavedra monument and Groupama Seguros building, at Carrera de San Jerónimo, Madrid (Spain).*










Plaza de las Cortes By Night :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*










Light & Sound Show by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regensburg, Germany*










Regensburger Christkindlmarkt by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*










Medienhafen by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Österhaninge, Stockholm, Sweden*










Spring is the most beautiful season? by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Song Of The Sea || Vernazza Cinque Terre Italy*










Song Of The Sea || Vernazza Cinque Terre Italy by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poznan, Poland*










Poznan by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Galeries Lafayette, Strasbourg, France*










Galeries Lafayette, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catch of the Day | Hamnøy, Lofoten, Norway*










Catch of the Day | Hamnøy, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Vladimir, Russia*

Успенский собор, Владимир, Россия; Assumption Cathedral, Vladimir, Russia by JTK 94131, on Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptovský Hrádok castle, Slovakia






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*City of Shkoder, Northern Albania.*









https://www.facebook.com/128567190558657/photos/bc.AbqW0ZiL2blRIcYbCX-ae5U1mXo2dXFcpyQCFert3AVNX3N1BtsghIMmRqavGWggRerPeVvoOnu4UqRBjPkD7J-_FMQCmHx_3fyAxtxgXi8HxZ2k2nG4-LCY-q0AWL10D_H0YfaKVgB77JL9FwdzYldX/712696895479014/?type=1&opaqueCursor=AbogL4NgqFUAaCPwZfJv2bOHvaFonnpJ-5RgTZ6rwlI3i2DQgxFN_O6O3wz6IBnZ5SZIwfL5vv03gEoGqzL5W9OaahWlqbuFNS6eRVCRsd-3gwA-sZbktqb_GodgtKBtjfOgGVRwfDd301By1pcHudmFMRVXDOncnyLx8ZmnjGKolZdfZQyUZ8Pijsd4ZZPMna19NUCvXV23lXnN09PQ2k2IlBZUwTgZgC7LQQnsu_VivA&theater








https://www.facebook.com/117755278329877/photos/bc.AbogOFJZu8kLDrF7w-HIlLESV6APY55ak3Je0BkFcesdJYJIA7-TTjnImI6AuOW8hGjwURMvEGa7ti2WXV4-cFMdSskchCHoikDmqbxGVSsVMgwisxl2PsaKxv8MgE3m1SsxQgqL39a1Rwk-iy0VwH4j/436767976428604/?type=1&opaqueCursor=AboE9OcfhKLKKG0NQuQ8zQp0PhSsbo9nkDvSm7nZzgRJ8bo3CNQlRelxINElb8Wo81AxxLwFCsZx7UZDIQquu4PQxhcEr87pXil4qw1IF9PAKCnt67fW8TJ84moPfC62YJZzRvak5WVrSNRWqUiSXr02k5QbEZZS97IzhcPAIcHgbk0jSUWFCFeBfXz6clpNljMaOgOobkmepNLdFF_nkubb&theater


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*River Lengarica and its Canyon from inside, south Albania:*








Photo: malenki


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*Train IC 431 Belgrade(SRB)- Bar(MNE) across the Crni Rzav river on the Zlatibor mountain in Serbia*








*by Mladen Žarković*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre-Dame, Tour Eiffel & others, Paris, France*










End of Day by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Picture taken from St. Telmo bridge at Guadalquivir riverside near Torre del Oro, Sevilla (Spain).*










Guadalquivir Riverside, Sunset near Torre del Oro:: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London. UK*










Canary Wharf by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter in Regensburg, Germany*










Winter in Regensburg by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorfer Rathaus, Germany*










Düsseldorfer Rathaus by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Kew Palace in the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, London (UNESCO world heritage site). UK*










The Kew Palace in the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, London (UNESCO world heritage site) by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on Grand Canal from Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy*










View on Grand Canal from Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanstad, Netherlands*










Zaanse Schans by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petite Venise, Colmar, France*










Petite Venise, Colmar, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dwelling | Cappadocia (Kapadokya), Turkey*










Dwelling | Cappadocia (Kapadokya), Turkey by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont des Arts & Institut de France, Paris, France*










Pont des Arts from Louvre @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente de Segovia, Madrid (Spain).*










Water Arrows At River Manzanares :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Richmond Riverside at Sunset. London, UK*










Step Right Up by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maria Gern, Bavaria, Germany*










Maria Gern, Berchtesgaden by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linderhof Castle, Germany*










Schloss Linderhof by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Lofoten Islands, Nordland, Norway.*










For my Norwegian Friends – Gratulerar med dagen! Happy National Day! by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*










Venice, Italy (1) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*










Hamburg by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Saint-Michel, France*










Mont Saint-Michel, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey*










Teşekkürler | Blue Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Southern Coast View, Albania.*


Vlore, A L B A N I A. by [email protected], on Flickr

Vlore, Albania. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ancona, Italia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Masseria Chiancone Torricella, Puglia, Italia*









By me


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Skanderbeg Castle, Albania.*


Muzeu Skenderbeut-Kruje by Kaloresi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame, Paris, France*










Préfecture de Police & Notre Dame @ Blue Hour by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre Espacio, 18th floor, Madrid (Spain).*










Espacio 18 View :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Rowers on the Thames at Richmond. England*










Sunset Rowers by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weltenburg, Germany*










Kloster Weltenburg an der Donauschlinge by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schwangau Castle, Bavaria, Germany*










Schloss Schwangau by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Istanbul, Turkey*










An old jail, now a luxury Four Seasons hotel, Sultanahmet Istanbul by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuscany, Italy*










Tuscany, Italy by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kölner Dom (Germany)*










Kölner Dom by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bâle, Suisse*










Bâle, Suisse by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Up Above | Cappadocia (Kapadokya), Turkey*










Up Above | Cappadocia (Kapadokya), Turkey by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique Santa Maria della Salute, Venise, Italie*










Santa Maria della Salute / sunrise version by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arganzuela Bridge, Madrid (Spain).*










Arganzuela Footbridge Reflections At Rush Hour :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf Underground Station, London. UK*










Canary Wharf Underground Station by Peter McClintock, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anif Wasserschloss, Austria*










Anif Wasserschloss by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*










Königsallee by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beyoğlu panorama, Istanbul, Turkey*










Beyoğlu panorama, Istanbul by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuscany, Italy*










Tuscany, Italy (2) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalmar castle, Sweden*










Kalmar castle by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France*










Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway*










ST - 49 - F | Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Colours by malinowy, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg Sankt Annenfleet by Simone Ciaralli - AirTeamImages, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Bruges, Belgium*

IMG_6433 copie by cmoi92, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Viterbo, Italy*
Viterbo, Duomo and Papal Palace loggia by tancredipm, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ljubljana, The Capital of Slovenia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Zagreb, Croatia / Trg Bana Jelačića*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue II | Blue Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey*










Blue II | Blue Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque del Retiro, Madrid (Spain).*










Spring Evening at Retiro Park :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shoppers' view of St Pauls, London. UK*










Shoppers' view of St Pauls by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Wolfgang Essenbach, Germany*










St Wolfgang Essenbach by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bardenas Reales *
Navarra, Spain










Bardenas Reales by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolmabahçe Palace, Istanbul Turkey*










Dolmabahçe Palace, Istanbul Turkey by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santorini, Greece*










Santorini, Greece by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ottobeuren Basilika.*

Ottobeuren is a typicall small german village in Bavaria, Germany










Ottobeuren Basilika by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense, Paris, France*










La Défense, Paris by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arctic Mirror | Reine, Lofoten, Norway*










Arctic Mirror | Reine, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Afloat | Cappadocia (Kapadokya), Turkey*










Afloat | Cappadocia (Kapadokya), Turkey by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de la Almudena, Madrid (Spain).*










Woman Praying At Almudena Cathedral :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dramatic Skies over London, UK*










Dramatic Skies over London by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venece, Italy*










Venedig mit Schiff by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe, Spain*










Morning Glory by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Şehzade Mosque, Istanbul Turkey*










The Şehzade Mosque, Istanbul Turkey by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*










Rome, Italy by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










Haarlem by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique Saint-Pierre, Rome, Italie*










Basilique Saint-Pierre, Rome, Italie by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pair | Hamnøy, Lofoten, Norway*










Pair | Hamnøy, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









By me


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Leqinat lake, Rugova mountains, Kosovo:*

Rugovë Kosovo by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

*Carpathian Mountains, Romania*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Banús, Marbella (Spain).*










Benabola Surrounded By Clouds by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leadenhall Market, London. UK*










Leadenhall Market by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kloster Walderbach am Regen (Germany)*










Kloster Walderbach am Regen by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rioja, Spain*










Castle & Snow by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In coloratus Bosphorus ("the colorful Bosphorus"), Istanbul Turkey*










In coloratus Bosphorus ("the colorful Bosphorus"), Istanbul Turkey by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain di Trevi, Rome, Italy*










Fountain di Trevi by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*










Happy new Year by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bâle, Suisse*










Bâle, Suisse by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arctic Orange | Ballstad, Lofoten, Norway*










Arctic Orange | Ballstad, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh Dusk, Scotland*










Edinburgh Dusk by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vienna, Austria*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zrinjevac park, Zagreb, Croatia*









*by me. *


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Drenicaku said:


> *Leqinat lake, Rugova mountains, Kosovo:*
> 
> Rugovë Kosovo by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


Looks like in Poland  Fabulous view :master: :cheers2:


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Prishtina, Kosovo:*








*©Arben Llapashtica*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Lake Skadar (Shkoder): Albania/Montenegro.*


Skadar (Shkodër). by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirchen Schildthurn, Germany*










Kirchen Schildthurn by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bilbao, Spain*










Umbrellas on the bridge by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hagia Sophia (Ayasofya), Istanbul, Turkey*










Hagia Sophia (Ayasofya), Istanbul, Turkey by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Norway*










Reine, Norway (2) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meißen Albrechtsburg, Germany*










Meißen Albrechtsburg by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple neuf et Cathédrale, Metz, France*










Temple neuf et Cathédrale, Metz, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grundarfjörður, Iceland*










Nature's Geometry | Iceland by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The masonic temple in Utrecht, Netherlands*










The masonic temple in Utrecht, Netherlands by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Andrew's Bridge, Glasgow Green, Scotland*










St. Andrew's Bridge, Glasgow Green by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Lake Galvė, Lithuania*










by me


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Lithuanian landscape*










by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Banús, Marbella (Spain).*










A Lambo Gallardo At Banús :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster Abbey. London, UK*










Westminster Abbey by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fränkische Schweiz 
Pottenstein (Germany)*










Fränkische Schweiz by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bilbao Spider *
Bilbao, Spain










The Bilbao Spider by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton, UK*










This is Brighton, UK [Explore - thank you all!!] by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Norway*










Reine, Norway (1) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on Prag and river Moldau, Czec Republic*










Prag Panorama by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porte Serpenoise, Metz, France*










Porte Serpenoise, Metz, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Town | Rovinj, Croatia*










Old Town | Rovinj, Croatia by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bluebells in the Halle Forest (Hallerbos) , Belgium*










Bluebells in the Halle Forest (Hallerbos) , Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skiff Competition, Ullapool, Scotland*










Skiff Competition, Ullapool by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Piuro, Italy*


DSCF5694 by Lorenzo Cerati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piazza San Carlo - Torino, Italy*


Piazza San Carlo (Torino) by Nikontento, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Capital of Albania, Tirana.*


tirana december 2008 by arturi_foto, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*City of Korca, Albania.*


Korce by Draculatours, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Caserta

The Royal Palace, symbol of Caserta (a city near Naples), and a UNESCO World Heritage Site, is one of the most important monuments of the Italian artistic heritage, and at the same time is the most largest royal residence in the world (2 million sqm).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bassano del Grappa*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Deportivo, Marbella (Spain).*










>Still< :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Great Hall, London, UK*










The Great Hall by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fränkische Schweiz (Germany)*










Fränkische Schweiz by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bilbao, Spain*










City Fountain by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Painted Hall - London, UK*










"The Finest Dining Hall in Europe" - The Painted Hall - London, UK [Explore - thank you all!] by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










Paris, France by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden, Germany*










Dresden by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique Sainte-Marie Majeure, Rome, Italie*










Basilique Sainte-Marie Majeure, Rome, Italie by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snæfellsnes, Iceland*










Peering | Iceland by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schokland, the Netherlands (Unesco World heritage)*










Schokland, the Netherlands (Unesco World heritage) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loch Long from The Cobbler, Scotland*










Loch Long from The Cobbler by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg*










a quiet night in Luxembourg by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*










Evening in Amsterdam by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, Belgium*










La Grand-Place, Brussels by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Azay-le-Rideau, Centre, France*










Château D'azay-Le-Rideau by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villandry, Centre, France*










Château et jardins de Villandry by tuanland, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg*










Luxembourg city - World Heritage Site by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare Central, Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*










Gare Central - Luxembourg station by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*










Luxembourg city, street crossing by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*



















Adolphe Bridge twilight, Luxembourg by tuanland, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*City of Durres, Albania.*









http://wikimapia.org/31925519/Albanian-College-Durr%C3%ABs


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Bory castle, Székesfehérvár, Hungary*

Bory Castle (var), Szekesfehervar - Hungary by arjuna_zbycho, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque de los Enamorados, Jacinto Benavente Street - Cánovas del Castillo Avenue, Marbella (Spain).*










A Colourful Fountain :: HDR :: DRI by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deserted Museum, London, UK*










Deserted Museum by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gößweinstein, Germany*










Fränkische Schweiz by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bilbao, Spain*










Hyperrealism by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* London, United Kingdom*










The Shard - the EU's tallest building (Europe's 2nd tallest), London, United Kingdom by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










Paris, France (5) by Alex Chou 艾力克斯, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lübeck, Germany*










Lübeck by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strasbourg, France*










Petite France, Strasbourg by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jökulsárlón, Iceland*










Ursa | Jökulsárlón, Iceland by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on the white cliffs of Etretat, France*










View on the white cliffs of Etretat, France by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is the great hall of the British Museum. London, UK*










The Great Hall by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberpfalz, Bavaria, Germany*










Falkenstein by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Sebastián, Spain*










ba ba ba ba Barbara Ann by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Brighton, UK*










Beautiful Brighton, UK by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hannover townhall, Germany*










Hannover Rathaus by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palais des Rohan, Strasbourg, France*










Palais des Rohan, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufell, Snæfellsnes, Western Iceland*










On Ice | Kirkjufell, Western Iceland by Vicki Mar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Bruges, Belgium*










ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Bruges, Belgium by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inverness, Scotland*










Inverness by Non Paratus, sur Flickr


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*Belgrade, Serbia*








*by Christos Dimitriou - Χρηστος Δημητριου - Христос Димитриу*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Greece*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa (Paros island), Greece*
Naoussa by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Greece*
Lithaios River, Trikala by Vagelis Roussos, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/rSFCXD]monkey /me/ with blade razor /sliders/ by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Five Wells Square - Zadar, Croatia*


Trg 5 Bunara by Tim Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Gdansk, Poland*










by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Ouchy, Switzerland*










Sunset in Ouchy, Switzerland by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wavebreaker at Puerto Deportivo - Playa del Faro, Mabella (Spain).*










Lighthouse, Staring At The Sunset :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Trey Ratcliff London Photowalk. UK*










The Palace of Westminster by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walhalla mit Feldkreuz (Germany)*










Walhalla mit Feldkreuz by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skopje, Macedonia*


Skopje, Macedonia by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


Skopje, Macedonia by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erfurt Cathedral, Germany*


Erfurt Cathedral, Germany by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blue Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey*


Blue Mosque, Istanbul by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porte des Allemands, Metz, France*


Porte des Allemands, Metz, France by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vicenza, Italy*


Vicenza, Italy by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


Vicenza, Italy by Yoel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, France*


Le Mont-Saint-Michel by O!i aus F, on Flickr


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

* Lys Glacier, (Aosta Valley) Italy*

GHIACCIAO DEL LYS by Alberto Bertotto, su Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland*










Some secret place. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Felipe III statue, Plaza Mayor, Madrid (Spain).*










Riding The Wild Wind :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Covent Garden, London. UK*










Reindeer at Covent Garden by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wenzelsplatz in Prague, Czec Republic*










Wenzelsplatz in Prag by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marseille, France*










Blue Hour Boats by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Palace of Amsterdam, the Netherlands*










Royal Palace of Amsterdam, the Netherlands by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburger Altstadt (Germany)*










Hamburger Altstadt by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place du Château et Cathédrale, Strasbourg, France*










Place du Château et Cathédrale, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik à la Blue | Dubrovnik, Croatia*










Dubrovnik à la Blue | Dubrovnik, Croatia by Vicki Mar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schönbrunn palace, Vienna, Austria*










Schönbrunn palace, Vienna, Austria by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Royal Mile, Edimburg, Scotland*










The Royal Mile by Non Paratus, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Bovilla Lake, Tirana, Albania.*


Bovilla Lake: Tirana, Albania by Muharem Bendo, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Grand Canal Venice, Italy*










The Grand Canal Venice by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musee du Louvre, Paris, France*










Musee du Louvre by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coloseum Sunset, Roma, Italy*



















Inside the Ancient Ruins Colosseum by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican City Panorama*










Vatican City Panorama by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The façade of St Peter's Basilica, Vatican*










The façade of St Peter's Basilica by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvička Jezera, Lika-Senj, Croatia*










Plitvice by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castel Sant'Angelo, Roma, Italy*










Castel Sant'Angelo by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Rome, Italy*










Sunset in Rome by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Travertine and mini falls in Plitvice, Croatia*



















Plitvice by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Frescoes in Vatican Museum*










The Frescoes in Vatican Museum by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brienz, Switzerland*










Brienz, Switzerland by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente de Segovia, Madrid (Spain).*










Puente de Segovia Clouds Reflections :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mizoen, Rhône-Alpes, France*










Frozen Alpine Lake by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czec Republic*










Karlsbrücke in Prag by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*










Night Park by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singelgracht canal, Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Singelgracht canal, Amsterdam by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schwerin Panorama, Germany*










Schwerin Panorama explored by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbatiale Saint-Pierre et Paul, Ottmarsheim, France*










Abbatiale Saint-Pierre et Paul, Ottmarsheim, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Logarska Dolina, Slovenia*










Sin | Logarska Dolina, Slovenia by Vicki Mar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taormina (Sicily, Italy)*










ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Taormina (Sicily, Italy) in the evening by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bolton Castle Hedge Maze, England*










Bolton Castle Hedge Maze by Non Paratus, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Iliria Palace: Tirana, Albania.*









https://www.facebook.com/677201342369260/photos/pb.677201342369260.-2207520000.1432296640./835886293167430/?type=3&theater


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*

Narikala by magdalena.paluchowska, on Flickr

Old Tbilisi by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fulda, Hesse, Germany*


Fulda Dom by Kit, on Flickr


FULDA by Tim Stacks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sisak bridge - Croatia*


Sisak bridge by KwyjiboVanDeKamp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Blurred mirror @ Ghent by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monschau - North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Dusk @ Monschau by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague - Czec Republic*


Prague by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rue des Barres - Paris, France*


Rue des Barres (EXPLORE! Dec.12 2012) by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tower Bridge - London, England*


Tower Bridge by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Prishtina, Kosovo.*


Kosova by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Bled, Slovenia*










Lake Bled by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trevi Fountain, Rome, Italy*










Trevi Fountain by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colosseum - The Jewel of Roman Architecture, Rome, Italy*



















Lightrails in Rome by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*










As the sun sets over Arno River by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*










Florence and all its goodness by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Donatus Church in Zadar, Croatia*










St Donatus Church in Zadar by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice Lakes from Above, Croatia*



















Plitvice National Park #4 by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice National Park, Croatia*



















Plitvice Lakes [EXPLORED] by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice National Park - Galovacki Buk, Croatia*










Plitvice National Park - Galovacki Buk by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Castle in Hluboká nad Vltavou*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Ancient 588-BC Ruins Of Apollonia, Albania.*


Apollonia by Vasken Spiru, on Flickr

kisha shen merise apolonisë by Rinia Ortodokse, on Flickr

Orthodox church in Apollonia by Christof, on Flickr

Apollonia, Albanie: monastère de Sainte-Marie by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*












http://blog.mateuszmolasy.pl/06_06_warszawa/index.htm


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*



Sofia, le parc municipal by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr



Sofia, Le pont des lions by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery, Kiev, Ukraine*



Happy Sunday! / St. Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery, Kiev by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*



Edinburgh. by Marius Roman, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Domodossola, Piedmont, Italy*



the church on the corner of the street by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Elisabeth Bridge, Budapest, Hungary*



Elisabeth Bridge by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aerial view of Chios town (Chios island, Greece)*
Chios, Greece by inkoukounis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Greece*
Meteora under snow by Dmitry Dack9, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Römer, Frankfurt, Germany*









Römer, Frankfurt by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pfarrkirche Hl. Vinzenz in Heiligenblut am Großglockner, Germany*









Pfarrkirche Hl. Vinzenz in Heiligenblut am Großglockner by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Fruttoso, Italy*









San Fruttoso by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lammer canyon - Alps - is part of Salzburg (State), Austria*









Lammer canyon - Alps - is part of Salzburg (State) . by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florenz, Italy*









Florenz by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skywalk view - Lake Hallstatt, Austria*









Skywalk view - Lake Hallstatt by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna, Austria**









Burgtheater by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*EDAM, Netherlands - during spring**









EDAM, Netherlands - during spring by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riddarholmen Church, Sweden*









Riddarholmen Church by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer time in Oslo and the view of the Aker Brygge, Norway*









Summer time in Oslo and the view of the Aker Brygge by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de la Villa, Madrid (Spain).*









Plaza de la Villa Through Wide Angle Lens :: HDR by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Durdle Door on the Jurassic Coast. England (UK)*









Durdle Door by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*









Night Square by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salzburg, Austria*









_SCH2952 Winternacht Salzburg EIZO 1 800 by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spring emotions and motions, Hammarby sjöstad, Stockholm, Sweden*









Spring emotions and motions, Hammarby sjöstad by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jungfernstieg, Hamburg, Germany*









Jungfernstieg HDR by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pearl of the Adriatic | Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Pearl of the Adriatic | Dubrovnik, Croatia by Vicki Mar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PLace de la Cathédrale, Palais des Rohans, Strasbourg, France*









PLace de la Cathédrale, Palais des Rohans, Strasbourg by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Chenonceau, France*









Chateau de Chenonceau, France by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Reeth in Swaledale. England, UK*









Hillside Farms and Pastures by Non Paratus, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Bourtzi (Nafplio, Greece)*
Bourtzi in Napflio by Ole Rodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio, Crete (Greece)*
IMG_20150601_100308 by Peter Conradie, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Lithuania*










by me


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Podšíp - abandoned wooden mountain settlement in Slovakia






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin, Poland*











https://www.facebook.com/EuropejskiFestiwalSmaku?fref=photo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heidelberg Panorama, Germany*









Heidelberg Panorama by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisse, Netherlands*









Flower Princess by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maria Theresia (Austria)*









Blaue Stunde bei Maria Theresia by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Karersee, South Tyrol in summer, Austria*









Karersee, South Tyrol in summer by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda - day and night, Andalusia (Spain)*









Ronda - day and night by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schwerin Palace, Germany*









Schwerin Palace by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden**









Stockholm by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alps - Switzerland**









Alps - Switzerland, vacation memories by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm's City Hall from Across, Sweden*









Stockholm's City Hall from Across by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Grand Rue, Montreux, Switzerland*









The Grand Rue, Montreux by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerta de Atocha Railway Station, Old Hall, Madrid (Spain).*









Puerta de Atocha Railway Station Hall #1 :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Halls of Residence at University of East London. UK*









Friends by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Veneto, Italy*









On the road by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marxenhöhe, Germany*









_SCH0159_DxO EIZO 1 C 800 by Robert Schüller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spring in Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Spring in Amsterdam! by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*[email protected] hour, Germany*









[email protected] hour by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Akureyri Reflections | Akureyri, North Iceland*









Akureyri Reflections | Akureyri, North Iceland by Vicki Mar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont Saint-Martin, Strasbourg, France*









Pont Saint-Martin, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horton-in-Ribblesdale, England (UK)*









Pen-y-Ghent from Horton-in-Ribblesdale by Non Paratus, sur Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Gdańsk, Poland *

Motława by Patryk Tamulewicz, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislava - St. Michael's Gate (view from Michalska Street) by Peter2222, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Žilina, Slovakia*

Žilina by Tomek Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Lviv, Ukraine*

Lviv - the heart of Ukraine by Petro Kholyavchuk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de España (Madrid, Spain)*









From Vodafone With Love :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Magnificant Liberty Store in London, UK*









Liberty - London by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Veneto, Italy*









Let's fly by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Picturesque fishing village Carnlough, Northern Ireland*









Picturesque fishing village Carnlough, Northern Ireland by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg. Germany*









D5200 by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eilean Sionnach Isleoransay, UK*









Eilean Sionnach Isleoransay by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Strasbourg, France*









Petite France, Strasbourg by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal Reflections, Bruges, Belgium*









Canal Reflections, Bruges by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hagia Sophia Blue Hour, Turkey*

]








Hagia Sophia Blue Hour by Rob Kroenert, sur Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Sheeps in the Pieniny Mountains, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Sunset in Pieniny Mountains, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Morning in the mountains, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

High Tatras mountains, Slovakia









taken by sqooth


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Vilnius by Flavijus, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Orikum Marina, Albania.*


Orikum,yacht port by ChR1sTare, on Flickr

Albaniens einzige Marina in Orikum by Gerhard, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:









Source


----------



## Nach01984 (May 12, 2015)

I love the photos... but I must admit that I have a great weakness for Europe


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Canyon of Kvačianska dolina, Slovakia













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Canyon of Kvačianska dolina, Slovakia ... 2













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaén, Spain*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Duomo di Milano (Milan Cathedral) and Piazza del Duomo in the Morning, Milan, Italy**









Panorama of Duomo di Milano (Milan Cathedral) and Piazza del Duomo in the Morning, Milan, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm Panorama View, Sweden**









Stockholm Panorama View by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taormina, Italy*









ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Taormina, Italy by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nurenberg, Germany*









Heilig-Geist-Spital by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiz Kulesi (Maiden’s Tower) Istanbul, Turkey*









Kiz Kulesi (Maiden’s Tower) Istanbul by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marbella, Spain*









Marbella Promenade Skyline By Night :: HDR by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Blue Day in London, UK*









A Blue Day in London by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*









United Colors of Budapest by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway *









The beautiful city silhouette of Bergen, Norway [Explored - thank you all!!] by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*









malerisches Hamburg by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Todhead Point, Scotland*









Todhead Point by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France*









Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A shot leading up to High park Farm in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*









High Park Farm by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A hillside in Göreme, Turkey*









Goreme Hillside at Blue Hour by Rob Kroenert, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Munich - München, capital of Bavaria, Germany.* 









towers of munich by Chris Hoefer, en Flickr


happy sunny 1st december by Chr.W., en Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Zvernec, Albania.*









https://www.facebook.com/TheBalkans/photos/a.408384745934583.1073741828.407932632646461/653896581383397/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn landscape in Northern Germany*









Sonniger Blick vom Holzbergturm Neversfelde/Malente über die Holsteinische Herbstlandschaft by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosaic Floor and Glass Dome in Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II in Milan, Italy*









Famous Bull Mosaic in Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II in Milan, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyhavn Copenhagen, Danmark*









Nyhavn Copenhagen by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of the Dolomites - Italy*









View of the Dolomites - during our tour around the three peaks of Lavaredo by Ostseeleuchte, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza del Duomo and Via dei Mercanti in the Morning, Milan, Italy*









Piazza del Duomo and Via dei Mercanti in the Morning, Milan, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*









Lofoten Living by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nore stavkirke, Norway*









Nore stavkirke, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Wall and Gate of Roman City Barcino and Placa Nova in the Morning, Barcelona, Catalonia (Spain)*









Panorama of Wall and Gate of Roman City Barcino and Placa Nova in the Morning, Barcelona, Catalonia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kloster Seligenstadt (Germany)*









Kloster Seligenstadt by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lupins, Sølsnes, Norway**









Lupins, Sølsnes, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Duomo di Milano (Milan Cathedral) and Piazza del Duomo in the Morning, Milan, Italy**









Panorama of Duomo di Milano (Milan Cathedral) and Piazza del Duomo in the Morning, Milan, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bensheim, Hessische Bergstraße (Germany)**









Bensheim, Hessische Bergstraße by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*









Bergen, Norway by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye, UK*









London Eye by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Morning Landscape in Central Anatolia, Turkey*









Early Morning Landscape in Central Anatolia by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gran Vía near Calle de Alcalá, Madrid (Spain) .*









Edificio Grassy at Blue Hour :: HDR :: DRI by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winchester Cathedral, England (UK)*









The Secret Watchers by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*









Officeblock Reflections by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The beautiful gothic city hall of Gouda [ˈɣʌu̯daˑ], Netherlands*









The beautiful gothic city hall of Gouda [ˈɣʌu̯daˑ], Netherlands by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*









Blankenese Süllberg ( Explored ) by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forcan Ridge & The Saddle (Scotland)*









Forcan Ridge & The Saddle by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thann et sa Collégiale, France*









Thann et sa Collégiale, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harris Museum, Preston, England (UK)*









Harris Museum, Preston by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eyjafjallajokull Ash Cloud, Iceland*









Eyjafjallajokull Ash Cloud by Rob Kroenert, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zwolle, Netherlands*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer, Netherlands*









By me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Druogno, Piedmont, Italy*



chapel & art exhibition by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berlin Cathedral, Germany*



Berlin Cathedral by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Calanque de Sormiou, France*



Sormiou by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr



Sormiou by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr



Sormiou by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Víziváros, Budapest, Hungary*



Víziváros, Budapest by kgyd, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Interlaken, Switzerland*



Blissful by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dresden, Germany*



Forest dwellers on the plain by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Conwy, Wales, United Kingdom*



Medieval Conwy by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nesebar, Bulgaria*



Sky of beautiful thoughts by am imag3s, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Honfleur, Calvados, France*



Honfleur (Calvados) - Eglise Sainte-Catherine by Patrick, on Flickr



Honfleur (Calvados) - Le Vieux Bassin by Patrick, on Flickr



Honfleur (Calvados) - Le Vieux Bassin by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kraków, Poland*



_MG_6114.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Jasna Góra Monastery, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios, Chios island (Greece)*
Chios_Port_0345 by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki after storm, Greece*
red by Sophia S., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bridge over the Neretva, Mostar , Bosnia and Herzegovina*



Bridge over the Neretva, Mostar (Bosnia and Hercegovina) by Flitshans, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kraków, Poland*



Wawel Hill, Cathedral and Royal Castle, Krakow by Frans Sellies, on Flickr



ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Fountain on Krakow main square (Rynek Główny) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset, Trondheim, Norway*









Sunset, Trondheim, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Milan Cathedral (Duomo di Milano), Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery and Piazza del Duomo in Milan, Italy*









Panorama of Milan Cathedral (Duomo di Milano), Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery and Piazza del Duomo in Milan, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt Lightshow, Germany*









Frankfurt Lightshow by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kazimierz in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Valbona National Park, Northern Albania.*


Valbona Valley, Albania by Nell-Es, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kazimierz in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## denizpolat (Apr 11, 2010)

*The Sehzade Mosque-Istanbul
*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9777113675/in/photostream/
by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Artwork on the side of a building in Gent, Belgium*

DSC_0151.jpg by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buckingham Palace HDR *
London, UK









Buckingham Palace HDR by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Palace Front by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Mall by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trafalgar Square *
London, UK









Trafalgar Square by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llandudno Tram, Wales*









Llandudno Tram by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at dusk in Bowness-on-Windermere, in the Lake District, UK*









Lake Windermere by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Conwy from town walls, Wales*









River Conwy from town walls by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llandudno Airshow 2015-15, Wales*









Llandudno Airshow 2015-15 by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Conwy Castle from Marl Woods, Llandudno Junction, North Wales*









Conwy Castle from Marl Woods, Llandudno Junction, North Wales by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Conwy Estuary, North Wales*









The Conwy Estuary, North Wales by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Old Synagogue in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Musé du Louvre, Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France, France*

louvre by suricate quatrevingtsept, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Riddarfjärden, Old Town, Stockholm, Stockholm, Sweden*

Northern lights? Northern lights! Riddarfjärden 00.07 am by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Zeeuws-Vlaanderen, Zeeland, Netherlands*

To the End by Harold vd Berge, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Aiguablava, Catalonia, Spain*

Mirror by Sònia, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jökulsárlón, Iceland*

Jökulsarlon by kari siren, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tor Caldara Regional Natural Reserve, Anzio, Lazio, Ital*

The Last Guardian by Edoardo A., trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bernina District, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland*

LAGO DI POSCHIAVO, scorcio, fotografato in località Miralago, Val Poschiavo, Alpi Retiche, Svizzera Suisse Schweiz Switzerland by Giuseppe Gherlone, trên Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Albanian Alps, North Albania.*


albanian alps by Reward Screen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old steam train in Markopoulo (Athens suburbia, Greece)*
Waking up the "beast" by kutruvis nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Old and New by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ålesund, Norway*:

Scandinavian cityscape by Hannah, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

Old Town in Stockholm, Sweden by Benjamin Frost, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Conwy Town from Marl Woods, Llandudno Junction, North Wales*









Conwy Town from Marl Woods, Llandudno Junction, North Wales by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The home of my dreams, Norway*









The home of my dreams, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amagertorv Square and Stork Fountain in the Old Town of Copenhagen, Denmark*









Amagertorv Square and Stork Fountain in the Old Town of Copenhagen, Denmark by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*









the lantern by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Tu Hwnt I'r Bont" Tearooms, Llanwrst, North Wales**









"Tu Hwnt I'r Bont" Tearooms, Llanwrst, North Wales by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jotunheimen, Norway**









Jotunheimen, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amagertorv Square and Stork Fountain in the Old Town of Copenhagen, Denmark**









Amagertorv Square and Stork Fountain in the Old Town of Copenhagen, Denmark by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten Landscape, Norway**









Lofoten Landscape by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flowercarpet in Brussels, Belgium*









Flowercarpet in Brussels, Belgium by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eilean Donan castle. Scotland*









Eilean Donan #1 by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Right Bank of Lake Geneva, Switzerland*









Right Bank of Lake Geneva by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda (Málaga, Spain)*









Memories From Ronda by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*WInchester Cathedral, England*









WInchester Cathedral by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pitigliano, Italy*









Clouds in Tuscany by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bakka, first village in Nærøyfjord (part of natural UNESCO world heritage site "West Norwegian Fjords"*









Very mild winter in Bakka, first village in Nærøyfjord (part of natural UNESCO world heritage site "West Norwegian Fjords") [Grateful for comments!!] by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherland - De Zaanse Schans*









Netherland - De Zaanse Schans by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sea Arch Strathy Point, Scotland*









Sea Arch Strathy Point by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France*









Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views From Clitheroe Castle, England*









Views From Clitheroe Castle by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santorini View, Greece*









Santorini View by Rob Kroenert, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uSEMvE]Boże Ciało w Spycimierzu / Corpus Christi, Spycimierz by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Paternkofel, South Tyrol, Italy.*

Peak Day by @hipydeus, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Rheinfall, Canton of Schaffhausen & Canton of Zürich, Switzerland*

After the fall by Chris Frank, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Castelluccio, Umbria, Italy*

Sibillini - cavalli al pascolo sul Pian Grande by Luigi Alesi, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Aurland, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*

The Depths of the Naerøyfjord by Robert Cross, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Noorder IJland, Rotterdam, South Holland, The Netherlands*

。。。。。送給一個可愛的女生  by 老鼠...................................., trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Provence, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*

an afternoon in Provence ( Explore ) by Antonio Rino Gastaldi, trên Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

*Altare della Patria Rome, Italy*
Roma - Vittoriano con un cielo dipinto da Monet by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Öresund bridge/Öresundsbron*

Exactly 15 years ago Copenhagen (Denmark) and Malmö (Scania, Sweden) were connected by a 8 km long bridge across the Öresund strait of the Baltic Sea and a 4 km long tunnel (the entrance/exit is marked by an artificial island Peberholm).

20131201_F0001: A winter morning view of the Øresundsbro from a plane by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## shahdeepak (Jun 19, 2015)

lovely Europe..


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arfon (River) Llugwy, Betws-y-Coed, North Wales*









Arfon (River) Llugwy, Betws-y-Coed, North Wales by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trondheim, Norway*









Trondheim, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Illuminated Church of Saint Dominic in Trogir at Night, Croatia*









Illuminated Church of Saint Dominic in Trogir at Night, Croatia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sightseeing in Stockholm, Sweden*









sightseeing in Stockholm by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of River Conwy & Estuary, and the towns of Llandudno Junction, Deganwy & Conwy. North Wales Coast*









Panorama of River Conwy & Estuary, and the towns of Llandudno Junction, Deganwy & Conwy. North Wales Coast by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rollag Stave Church, Norway*









Rollag Stave Church, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial View on Zermatt Valley and Matterhorn Peak in the Morning, Switzerland*









Aerial View on Zermatt Valley and Matterhorn Peak in the Morning, Switzerland by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm - the old town, Sweden*









Stockholm - the old town by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views of Zugspitze, the highest mountain in Germany from Zugsitzblick Rasthaus on the Fern Pass, Austria**









Views of Zugspitze, the highest mountain in Germany from Zugsitzblick Rasthaus on the Fern Pass, Austria by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the road of Preikestolen, Norway**









On the road of Preikestolen, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Bahnhofstrasse and Mont Cervin Palace in the Evening, Zermatt, Switzerland**









Panorama of Bahnhofstrasse and Mont Cervin Palace in the Evening, Zermatt, Switzerland by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uttakleiv, Lofen, Norway**









Uttakleiv Dream by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, in Norway*









Bergen, in Norway by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*









Right in Between by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac d'Emosson is a reservoir in the canton of Valais, Switzerland*









Lac d'Emosson | 6,332 feet by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*WInchester Cathedral, England*









WInchester Cathedral by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Arena, Sevilla, Spain*









The Arena by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bryggen "the Wharf", Bergen Norway (UNESCO world heritage site)*









Bryggen "the Wharf", Bergen Norway (UNESCO world heritage site) by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London - Big Ben + Westminster palace - UK*









London - Big Ben + Westminster palace - HDR by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kercock Bothy Sunset, Scotland*









Kercock Bothy Sunset by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vallée de Thann, France*









Vallée de Thann, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lancaster Canal Starburst *

Shot at Condor Green along the Lancaster canal in Lancashire, England.









Lancaster Canal Starburst by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Seagulls Beach, Albania.*


Pulebardha (Seagull) by Mir'L, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tintagel, Cornwall, The UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/snowyturner/19108482639


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Acropolis Hill, Greece*:

The Acropolis Hill by night by gblaxos, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The Southwold Pier, Southwold, Suffolk, England, The United Kingdom*

Southwold Sunrise by Lee Acaster, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Karleby, Östergötland, Sweden*

Sunrise road by Mikael Järnåsen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cap Fréhel, Côtes-d'Armor, Brittany, France*

Le Cap a tenir ... by Ludovic Lagadec, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*San Quirico d'Orcia, Siena, Tuscany, Italy
*
Tuscan Dawn by Lee Sie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pembrokeshire Coast National Park, Pembrokeshire, Wales, The United Kingdom*

morning by Alex Harbige, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tegernsee, Bavaria, Germany*

20150623-BW-DSCF6270 by Björn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Zaanse Schans, Zaandam, Zaanstad, Noord-Holland, The Netherlands*

Early in the morning. by albert bakker, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zugsitzblick Rasthaus on the Fern Pass, Austria. A place to rest with views of Zugspitze, Germany*









Zugsitzblick Rasthaus on the Fern Pass, Austria. A place to rest with views of Zugspitze, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W - Diocletian's Palace, Split, Croatia*









B&W - Diocletian's Palace, Split by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial View on Zermatt Valley and Matterhorn Peak at Dawn, Switzerland*









Aerial View on Zermatt Valley and Matterhorn Peak at Dawn, Switzerland by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*









Florence by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany*









Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubovica beach, Hvar, Croatia*









Dubovica beach, Hvar, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Kirchplatz Square and Saint Mauritius Church in Zermatt, Switzerland*









Panorama of Kirchplatz Square and Saint Mauritius Church in Zermatt, Switzerland by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uttakleiv, Norway*









Wanna have a hut? by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany**









Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zadar, Croatia**









Zadar, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blickling Hall in Norfolk, UK*









Blickling Hall by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A visit to the topiary gardens at Levens Hall in Cumbria. UK*


















Levens Hall by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cumbria. UK*


















Levens Hall by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gresgarth Hall 
A visit to Arabella Lennox-Boyd's magical garden in Lancashire. UK*


















Gresgarth Hall by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biddulph Grange, England*









Biddulph Grange by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biddulph Grange, England*


















Biddulph Grange by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biddulph Grange, UK*









Biddulph Grange by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Studley Royal, Yorkshire, England (UK)*









Studley Royal, Yorkshire by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chastleton House, England*









Chastleton House by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Woolbeding, Sussex, England*









Woolbeding, Sussex by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mahon, Menorca, Spain*









Mahon, Menorca by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*









Bonifacio, Corsica by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*









Bonifacio, Corsica by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*









Bonifacio, Corsica by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*









Bonifacio, Corsica by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*









Bonifacio, Corsica by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*









Bonifacio, Corsica by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Monreale, Sicily - Italy
*

new Word's Unesco Heritage












https://upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg, Sweden:*

Hotell Barken Viking - Gotenburg, Sweden by Hong-Yen Chau, on Flickr

Quiet evening street by Kai Friis, on Flickr

Oscar Fredrik 1 by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr

Gothenburg by Steph Ridenour, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Fusine Lakes, Tarvisio, Udine, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

Morning Mood by Achim Thomae, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Klagenfurt am Wörthersee, Kärnten, Austria*

when the sun goes down by Michael Blatnik, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*









Bonifacio, Corsica by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views from Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany*









Views from Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice lakes, Croatia*









Plitvice lakes, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain and Saint George Square on the Rainy Morning, Valletta, Malta*









Fountain and Saint George Square on the Rainy Morning, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*









Spirits in Amalienborg? by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*


















Bonifacio, Corsica by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Segesta, Sicily, Italy*


















Segesta, Sicily by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valetta, Malta*









Valetta, Malta by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valetta, Malta *
Interior of St John's Cathedral in Valetta.









Valetta, Malta by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Saranda, Albania*_









Saranda, Albania by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kotor, Montenegro**









Kotor, Montenegro by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany**









Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road that leads nowhere, Road that leads nowhere, Pag Island, Croatia**









Road that leads nowhere, Pag Island by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valletta Skyline in the Cloudy Morning, Malta**









Valletta Skyline in the Cloudy Morning, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uttakleiv, Norway**









lets take a boat and ship into the sunset by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arras, France*









Arras, France by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carlton and Scottsman, Edinburg, scotland*









Carlton and Scottsman by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine Chalets in Grindelwald, Switzerland*









Alpine Chalets in Grindelwald by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red, London, UK*









Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cadiz, Andalusia, Spain*









Dreamy Cadiz by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









The Night the Earth Stood Still by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberbaumbrücke Berlin - Festival of lights, Germany*









Oberbaumbrücke Berlin - Festival of lights by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn Beech, Kinclaven, Scotland*









Autumn Beech by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Commanderie Saint-Jean, Strasbourg, France*









Commanderie Saint-Jean, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lancaster Canal At Sunset, England (UK)*









Lancaster Canal At Sunset by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*
Roma - Panorama terrazze dei mercati di Traiano by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

*Yaroslavl, Russia*








by Alex Stepanov


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kotor, Montenegro*









Kotor, Montenegro by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany*









Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pag Island, Croatia*









Pag Island, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Balluta Bay and Church of Our Lady of Mount Carmel in Saint Julien, Malta*









Panorama of Balluta Bay and Church of Our Lady of Mount Carmel in Saint Julien, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda, Spain*









Ronda by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kotor, Montenegro**









Kotor, Montenegro by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany**









Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Split, Diocletian's Palace, Croatia**









Split, Diocletian's Palace, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama Saint Catherine of Italy Church and Jean Vallette Pjazza in the Morning, Vallette, Malta**









Panorama Saint Catherine of Italy Church and Jean Vallette Pjazza in the Morning, Vallette, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyhavn, Copenhagen, Denmark**









Nyhavn, Copenhagen by pureassionhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Brugge (Bruges), Belgium*









ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Brugge (Bruges), Belgium by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Giles Cathedral, Edinburgh City. Scotland*









St. Giles Cathedral by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## BilboStar (Jul 14, 2015)

Very nice pics :applause:


----------



## BilboStar (Jul 14, 2015)

*Granada, Spain.*


Granada.......diez años sin tí, Carlos. by Leo Ferrer, en Flickr


----------



## BilboStar (Jul 14, 2015)

*Natural park of Cabárceno, Spain.*

-PARQUE DE LA NATURALEZA DE CABARCENO- CANTABRIA 8137 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr


----------



## BilboStar (Jul 14, 2015)

*Dunes of Maspalomas, Canary Islands, Spain*

Sandy paths [Explore #56] by Joakim Berndes, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kotor, Montenegro*









Kotor, Montenegro by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Hohenschwangau Castle from Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany*









View of Hohenschwangau Castle from Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Split for ever, Croatia*









Split for ever, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Library of Malta in the Evening, Valletta, Malta*









National Library of Malta in the Evening, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Stockholm after dark, Sweden*









Downtown Stockholm after dark by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia**









Dubrovnik, Croatia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany**









Hohenschwangau Castle at base of Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice lakes, Croatia**









Plitvice lakes, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Catherine of Italy Church and Jean Vallette Pjazza in the Evening, Vallette, Malta**









Saint Catherine of Italy Church and Jean Vallette Pjazza in the Evening, Vallette, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View north on Vasagatan, Stockholm, Sweden**









Downtown Stockholm after dark by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Michael the Archangel Church in Kaunas, Lithuania*









Happy Sunday ! / St. Michael the Archangel Church in Kaunas, Lithuania by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Istanbul. Turkey*









Pano-rto-rama (panorama + vertorama) by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gagnef, Sweden.*









Gagnef, Sweden. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Afternoon in Bath, UK*









Afternoon in Bath by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cadiz, Spain*









Who's a pretty boy? by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony beach, Lofoten Norway*









Stony beach, Lofoten Norway by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berliner Dom - Festival of Lights, Germany*









Berliner Dom - Festival of Lights 2012 by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lime Tree Meikleour, Scotland*









Lime Tree Meikleour by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rive-Etoile, Strasbourg, France*









Rive-Etoile, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West Bradford Bridge over the River Ribble in Lancashire, England.*









West Bradford Bridge by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani, Sicily -Italy*

_by night_












by guidoz, su Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portree harbor - Evening light, Scotland*









Portree harbor - Evening light by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Quiraing, Scotland*









The Quiraing by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wrecks, Skye, Scotland*









Wrecks, Skye, Scotland by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doëlan harbor, Brittany, France*









It is summer in Doëlan by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*









Bergen by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*









Seljalandsfoss by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway*









Another bridge by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guadalquivir at Cordoba, Spain*









Guadalquivir at Cordoba by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter lighting in Trévignon, Brittany, France*









Contemplation by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaandam, Netherlands*









A charming cottage by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening in Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Evening in Amsterdam by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mineral world (Iceland)*









Mineral world by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tjeldsund Bridge (Norwegian: Tjeldsundbrua) *









Tjeldsund Bridge by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Hénan, Pont-Aven, Brittany, France*









The tide mill by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrays, Raguenes, Brittany, France*









Sunrays by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raguenes island, Nevez, Brittany, France*









Evening sun on the island by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Granada taken from Alhambra, Andalusia, Spain*









Granada by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torcal de Antequera, Andalousia, Spain*


















Can you see the goats ? ) by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels - Royal Galeries of St-Hubert, Belgium*









Perspective by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn in the Huelgoat forest, Brittany, France*









Autumn in the Huelgoat forest by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dublin - Saint Patrick's Cathedral, Ireland*









Dublin - Saint Patrick's Cathedral by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Drymades Beach, Albania.*


Drimades, Dhërmi, Albania - Beach by awboonen, on Flickr

Drimades, Dhërmi, Albania - Beach by awboonen, on Flickr

IMG_1702 by Quinn Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Krakow, Poland*



Wawel in Krakow, Poland by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Garden of Hampton Court, Greater London, England, UK*



Sunken Garden of Hampton Court by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungary*



traffic by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dublin - Samuel Beckett bridge, Ireland*









Dublin - Samuel Beckett bridge by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The roofs of Seville, Spain*









The roofs of Seville by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda - Puente Nuevo, Spain*









Ronda - Puente Nuevo by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Dubrovnik, Croatia by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la République, Split, Croatia*









Place de la République, Split by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valletta, Malta *









Auberge de Castille is one of the seven original auberges built in Valletta, Malta for the langues of the Order of Saint John by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Stan (Old Town) Stockholm, Sweden*









Gamla Stan building facades in HDR by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West Hoathly, Sussex, UK**









West Hoathly, Sussex by UltraPanavision, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Songe d'une nuit d'été, Zadar, Croatia**









Songe d'une nuit d'été, Zadar, Croatie by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Ancient Roman Gate and Placa Nova in the Morning, Barri Gothic Quarter, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain**









Panorama of Ancient Roman Gate and Placa Nova in the Morning, Barri Gothic Quarter, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dramatic clouds and buildings in Gamla Stan (Old Town) Stockholm, Sweden**









Gamla Stan HDR by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reindeer in Norway*









Reindeer in Norway by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parthenon from Lycabettus, Athens. Greece*









Parthenon from Lycabettus DRI by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Saphorin, Lavaux. Switzerland*









Saint-Saphorin, Lavaux. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A view of the Empire Hotel in Bath from across the River Avon. The Empire was built in 1901. UK*









The Empire by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda, Spain*









The Gorge by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Mary's Basilica, Krakow Poland*









Happy Sunday - St. Mary's Basilica, Krakow Poland by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Towerbridge, England*









London Towerbridge by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Monans - Harbour Lights & the Blue Hut, Scotland*









St Monans - Harbour Lights & the Blue Hut by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colonne Trajan, Rome, Italy*









Colonne Trajan, Rome by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in Bruges at Night. Belgium*









Bruges Night Scene by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Metropol Parasol, Seville, Spain"*









Metropol Parasol by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A stubborn vertorama, Slovakia*









A stubborn vertorama by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer night in Brussels, Belgium*









Summer night in Brussels by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red bicycle, Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Red bicycle by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning light in Paris, France*









Morning light in Paris by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trévignon, Brittany, France*









Playing with the waves by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*4AM in Vienna, Austria*









4AM in Vienna by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame in the rain, Paris, France*









Notre Dame in the rain by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tregunc, Bretagne, France*









Babies swan by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At the Forth rail bridge, United Kingdom*









At the Forth rail bridge by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clohars-Carnoet, Bretagne, France*









Spray by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*UNESCO City Of Berat, Southern Albania.*


Berat (left) and Goricë neighborhood (right) by Mario Tomić, on Flickr

Berat by Durim Shkodra, on Flickr

Gorica Bridge by Atilla2008, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long exposure Durnstein, Austria*









Long exposure Durnstein by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penmarch, Finistère, Brittany, France*









He did not even afraid of the wave by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palais de Dioclétien, Split, Croatia*









Palais de Dioclétien, Split by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angels Flying in front of the Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*









Angels Flying in front of the Cathedral of the Holy Cross and Saint Eulalia, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Square in Gamla Stan (Old Town) Stockholm, Sweden*









Gamla Stan HDR by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris in Blue, France**









Paris in Blue by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red roof in Iceland**









Red roof in Iceland by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lacs de Plitvice, Croatie**









Lacs de Plitvice, Croatie by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ancient Roman Gate and Placa Nova in the Morning, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain**









Ancient Roman Gate and Placa Nova in the Morning, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm City Hall, Sweden**









Stockholm City Hall by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Railway bridge over the Firth of Forth, taken from Queensferry , Scotland*









The Forth Railway bridge by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Observatory of Athens, Greece*









National Observatory of Athens by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hefty cow in Gstaad, Switzerland*









Hefty cow in Gstaad by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Richmond, England (UK)*









Sumer evening in Richmond by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Andalusia, Spain*









Into the wild by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stand out - Warsaw, Poland*









Stand out - Warsaw, Poland by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London - Big Ben + Westminster palace, UK*









London - Big Ben + Westminster palace by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Creag nan Eildeag, Scotland*









Creag nan Eildeag by Angus Clyne, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rive-Etoile, Strasbourg, France*









Rive-Etoile, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burg Square at Night in the beautiful city of Bruges. Belgium*









Burg Square, Brugge by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdansk, Poland*












https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto?fref=photo


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Poland - Katowice - Spodek


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the archabbey, Hungary*









From the archabbey by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cemetery of the French fishermen at Fáskrúðsfjörður, Iceland*









Cemetery of the French fishermen at Fáskrúðsfjörður, Iceland by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palais de Dioclétien, Split, Croatia*









Palais de Dioclétien, Split, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial View on Placa Espanya and Montjuic Hill with National Art Museum of Catalonia, Barcelona, Spain*









Aerial View on Placa Espanya and Montjuic Hill with National Art Museum of Catalonia, Barcelona, Spain by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stureplan Stockholm buildings, Sweden*









Stureplan Stockholm buildings by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia**









Tilt-shift experiments by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krisuvik, geothermal area, Iceland.**









Earth colors by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crazy Clouds, Šibenik, Croatia**









Crazy Clouds, Šibenik, Croatia by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial View on Placa Espanya and Montjuic Hill with National Art Museum of Catalonia, Barcelona, Spain**


















Aerial View on Placa Espanya and Montjuic Hill with National Art Museum of Catalonia, Barcelona, Spain by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm bridge and buildings, Sweden**









Stockholm bridge and buildings by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Siracuse, Sicily, Italy*









ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Siracuse, Sicily, Italy by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meteora, Greece*









Meteora #3 by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Stan and the boat restaurant. Sweden*









Gamla Stan and the boat restaurant. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodiam Castle, England (UK)*


















Bodiam Castle by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brescia from above, Italy*









Brescia from above by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohenschwangau Castle near Neuschwanstein, Germany*









Hohenschwangau Castle near Neuschwanstein by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glimpse of Lac d'Emosson from the cliffs. 
On the border of France and Switzerland*.









Glimpse of Lac d'Emosson from the cliffs. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Sacre Coeur in Paris. France*









The Sacre Coeur by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucca, Italy*









From above by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter evening at Drottningholm Palace, Stockholm, Sweden*









Winter evening at Drottningholm Palace, Stockholm by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam at blue hour, Netherlands*









Amsterdam at blue hour by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rive-Etoile, Strasbourg, France*









Rive-Etoile, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rapa River Valley in Sarek National Park, Sweden*









Rapa River Valley in Sarek National Park, Sweden by D.C.T Laputa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*canal boat cruise... Bruges in Belgium.*









Bruges by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Grama Bay, Albania.*






© Fation Plaku: https://www.facebook.com/fationplakuphotography/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sandomierz, Poland*











https://www.facebook.com/okiemdrona?fref=photo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slovakia*









Spring is here by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Light and colors in Norway*









Light and colors in Norway by Christian Wilt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locanda dell'Amorosa, Tuscany, Italy*









Locanda dell'Amorosa, Tuscany by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barri Gothic Quarter and Bridge of Sighs in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*









Barri Gothic Quarter and Bridge of Sighs in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Stan (Old Town) Stockholm, Sweden*









Gamla Stan (Old Town) Stockholm, Sweden by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia**









In the late evening by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Trollstigen Road and Stigfossen Waterfall, Norway**









Trollstigen Road by Christian Wilt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locanda dell'Amorosa, Sinalunga, Italy**









Locanda dell'Amorosa, Sinalunga by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway**









The Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sky on fire, Sant'Antimo Abbey, Tuscany, Italy**









Sky on fire, Sant'Antimo Abbey, Tuscany by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain**


















Barri Gothic Quarter and Bridge of Sighs in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm modern art sculpture at sunset, Sweden**









Stockholm modern art sculpture at sunset by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The guard at Fredensborg palace, Denmark*









The guard at Fredensborg palace, Denmark by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meteora, Greece*









Meteora #1 by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iseltwald—picture-post-card resort by the Lake Brienz, Switzerland*









Iseltwald—picture-post-card resort by the Lake Brienz by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Super Moon over Paris, France*









Super Moon over Paris by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucca, Italy*









Empty Square by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old town Stockholm, Sweden*









Christmas flashback - Old town Stockholm by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lüneburg historic center, Germany*









Lüneburg historic center by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Saint-Pierre, Rome, Italy*









Place Saint-Pierre, Rome by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cliffs of Lómagnúpur, Núpsstaður, Iceland*









Cliffs of Lómagnúpur, Núpsstaður, Iceland by D.C.T Laputa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium.*









Bruges Mist by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

August 1
Warsaw remembers the Warsaw Uprising












http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/warszawa/miasto-zatrzymalo-sie-godzina-w-w-warszawie/fnjz2h


----------



## Filand (Feb 17, 2014)

Oslo, Norway

Oslo sentrum by Eirik Helland Urke, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Messina*,* Italy*





by _*Vincenzo Nicita*_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Andrew Karter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio by night, Greece*
Nafplio, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bled, Slovenia - Lake Bled, Bled Island, and Bled Castle"*









Bled, Slovenia - Lake Bled, Bled Island, and Bled Castle by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*









Helsinki, Finland by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Krorza Beach, Albania.*




© Fation Plaku: https://www.facebook.com/fationplakuphotography/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Lublin, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic - Rooftop*









Prague, Czech Republic - Rooftop by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia - Ljubljanica River*









Ljubljana, Slovenia - Ljubljanica River by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic - Prague Castle*









Prague, Czech Republic - Prague Castle by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic - Dancing House*









Prague, Czech Republic - Dancing House by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic - Prague Castle*









Prague, Czech Republic - Prague Castle by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic - Church of Our Lady before Týn*









Prague, Czech Republic - Church of Our Lady before Týn by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France - The Île de la Cité*









Paris, France - The Île de la Cité by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France - Mazarine Library*









Paris, France - Mazarine Library by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France - Eiffel Tower @Bir-Hakeim*









Paris, France - Eiffel Tower @Bir-Hakeim by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia - Old Town*









Tallinn, Estonia - Old Town by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland - Frozen Sea*









Helsinki, Finland - Frozen Sea by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia - Old Street*









Tallinn, Estonia - Old Street by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland - St Nicholas' Church*









Helsinki, Finland - St Nicholas' Church by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia - Alexander Nevsky Cathedral*









Tallinn, Estonia - Alexander Nevsky Cathedral by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









Tallinn, Estonia - Merry Orthodox Christmas! by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*









Helsinki, Finland - Christmas Time by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France - Merry Christmas @Champs-Elysées*









Paris, France - Merry Christmas @Champs-Elysées by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France - Snow In The Air @Ponts des Arts*









Paris, France - Snow In The Air @Ponts des Arts by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chamonix, Mont-Blanc - Above the Clouds @Sunrise, France*









Chamonix, Mont-Blanc - Above the Clouds @Sunrise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France - Eiffel Tower @foggy morning*









Paris, France - Eiffel Tower @foggy morning by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France - Rainy Day @Ile de la Cité*









Paris, France - Rainy Day @Ile de la Cité by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*French Alps - Val Thorens*









French Alps - Val Thorens by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Niiicolai (Jun 15, 2013)

*The Swedish island of Hven.*


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Západné Tatry (Western Tatras) mountains in summer, Slovakia



























taken by sqooth


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *French Alps - Val Thorens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful...kay: :cheers2: Thanks for sharing, @Boyshow


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Atzmännig, Switzerland*

Homecoming by Chris Frank, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Soho, London, England, UK[*

The Lonely Tree [Explored] by Angelo Domini, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Rangarvallasysla, Iceland*









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Natural History Museum, London, England, UK*

Distant Origin by Otto Berkeley, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ross Lake, Norway*

Ross Lake Sunset by Craig Goodwin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cawdor, Scotland, United Kingdom*









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tuscany, Italy*

With Oldtimer Fiat 500 in Tuscany by Helmut Plamper, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*somewhere in Iceland*

Glacier by matt brand, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Milano, Lombardia, Italy*

Milano Italy by Concetta Caracciolo, trên Flickr


----------



## studiowacho (Oct 1, 2008)

Some of the photos from the Slovak High Tatras mountains in May, 2015.













































































































MORE PHOTOS HERE!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









From the UFO by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Lofoten golf links. Norway*


















Lofoten golf links by Christian Wilt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour just after a big thunderstorm, Italy*









Blue Hour just after a big thunderstorm by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Mary's Basilica at Blue Hour, Krakow. Poland*









St Mary's Basilica at Blue Hour by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Stan from Södermalm, Stockholm, Sweden*









Gamla Stan from Södermalm, Stockholm by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Louvre Museum, Paris, France*









The Louvre by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sugar Mountain , Nebida, Italy*









Sugar Mountain by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The ruins of Dunluce Castle in County Antrim, Northern Ireland*









The ruins of Dunluce Castle in County Antrim, Northern Ireland - changed to colour ;-) by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romantic Vecht at Breukelen - Netherlands*









Romantic Vecht at Breukelen - Netherlands by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue de la Mésange, Strasbourg, France*









Rue de la Mésange, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village in Vestfold County, Norway*









Village in Vestfold County, Norway by D.C.T Laputa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almshouses in Bruges, Belgium*









Bruges Almshouses by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, England - St Paul's Cathedral*









London, England - St Paul's Cathedral by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chicamo river; Murcia, Spain*


share image


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Greece*
Πάργα | Parga by Fotis Vemis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Chios town (Chios island), Greece*
Hios Town (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Kos (Kos island), Greece*
Kos Twon by MAITE ELORZA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainy day at the Notre Dame, Paris, France*









Rainy day at the Notre Dame by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fish-drying racks called "flakes" at Nusfjord, Lofoten, Norway*









A quiet little harbor by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Christmas Light Trails, Regent Street by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Thames, Westminster Palace and London Skyline in the Evening, United Kingdom*









River Thames, Westminster Palace and London Skyline in the Evening, United Kingdom by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Djurgården park grounds, Stockholm, Sweden*









Djurgården park grounds by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislavia, Slovakia**









Long exposure sunset by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rorbu in Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway**









Lofoten colours by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghosts on London Bridge, UK**









Ghosts on London Bridge by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster Bridge and Queen Elizabeth Tower in the Morning, London, United Kingdom**









Westminster Bridge and Queen Elizabeth Tower in the Morning, London, United Kingdom by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mansion in Djurgården, Sweden**









Mansion in Djurgården by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fairytale castle (Castle de Haar in the Netherlands)*









Fairytale castle (Castle de Haar in the Netherlands) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Royal Castle Warsaw, Poland*









The Royal Castle Warsaw by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Seine from Pont du Carosuel, Paris, France*









The Seine from Pont du Carosuel by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hill in the castle. Marostica, Italy*









Hill in the castle by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central Rome's showcase square - Piazza Navona, Italy*









Central Rome's showcase square - Piazza Navona by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilius Kathedrale Moskau (Russia)*









Basilius Kathedrale Moskau by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marché Couvert, Colmar, France*









Marché Couvert, Colmar, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lighthouse at Dyrhólaey, Iceland*









Lighthouse at Dyrhólaey, Iceland by D.C.T Laputa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in the Burg square in Bruges, Belgium*









Burg Square Horse and Cart by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal - Monasterio de los Jerónimos de Belém*









Lisbon, Portugal - Monasterio de los Jerónimos de Belém by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden, Germany*









One from Dresden by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Trollstigen Road and Stigfossen Waterfall, Norway*









The Trollstigen Road and Stigfossen Waterfall by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christmas Tale, London, UK*









Christmas Tale, London by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Parliament Square and Queen Elizabeth Tower in London, United Kingdom*









Panorama of Parliament Square and Queen Elizabeth Tower in London, United Kingdom by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordic Museum, Stockholm, Sweden*









Nordic Museum, Stockholm by Mike Fard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vinohrady, Bratislava, Slovakia"*









A little bit of snow by the river by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds over the fjord, Norway"*









Clouds over the fjord by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Obertraun from Hallstatt, Austria"*









Obertraun from Hallstatt, Austria by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parliament Square and Queen Elizabeth Tower in London, United Kingdom"*


















Panorama of Parliament Square and Queen Elizabeth Tower in London, United Kingdom by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm Sweden"*









Stockholm Sweden by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Positano, Amalfi coast, Italy*









Positano, Amalfi coast, Italy by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Square - Warsaw Old Town, Poland*









Castle Square - Warsaw Old Town by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christ Church Esher, England, UK*









Christ Church Esher by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bassano del Grappa, Italy*









Across the bridge by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









Happy New Year 2014!! Stockholm, Sweden by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg Rathaus, Germany*









Hamburg Rathaus by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrage Vauban vu depuis les Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France*









Barrage Vauban vu depuis les Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gjáarbotnur, Vágafjørður Fjord and Vágar Island in the distance, from Streymoy, Faroe Islands, Denmark*









Gjáarbotnur, Vágafjørður Fjord and Vágar Island in the distance, from Streymoy, Faroe Islands, Denmark by D.C.T Laputa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*









Bruges by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France - Mazarine Library*









Paris, France - Mazarine Library by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Leventina, Canton of Ticino, Switzerland*

Campolungo - Ticino - Svizzera [Explored] by Felina Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*South Lakeland District, England, United Kingdom*

Cumbrian countryside near Grasmere (Explored) by Baz Richardson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hagia Sophia, Istanbul, Turkey*

Hagia Sophia by Jeff Warta, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monte Isola, Lombardy, Italy*

Paradise Lost by Richard Cartawick, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hilversum, North Holland, The Netherlands*

Media Park by Marijke Ripke, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Venice, Italy*

Moonshine (Explored!) by Bastian.K, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The Harpa, Reykjavik, Iceland*

The Harpa, Reykjavik, Iceland by Michael Jevons, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tower of London and Tower Bridge, UK*









The Tower of London and Tower Bridge by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tower of London and Tower Bridge, UK*









The Tower of London and Tower Bridge by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Nyhavn at Sankt Hans, Copenhagen. Denmark








Nyhavn at Sankt Hans by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Nicholas' Church - Tallinn, Estonia*









St. Nicholas' Church - Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislavia, Slovakia"*









Missing snow by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabins on Sognefjord, Norway"*









Cabins on Sognefjord by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nuages, Nuages sur Hallstatt, Austria"*









Nuages, Nuages sur Hallstatt, Austria by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone Jetty in Small Village near Omis at Dawn, Dalmatia, Croatia"*









Stone Jetty in Small Village near Omis at Dawn, Dalmatia, Croatia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Örebro city, Sweden"*









Örebro city, Sweden by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Dresden, Germany*









ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Dresden by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juliusz Słowacki Theatre - Krakow Theater House, Poland*









Juliusz Słowacki Theatre - Krakow Theater House by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locks on the Pont de l'Archevêché, Paris, France*









Don't forget to lock up by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vicenza, Italy*









United Colors of Vicenza by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw old town, Poland*









View towards Warsaw old town, Poland [Explore - thank you all!] by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lüneburg Hafen, Germany*









Lüneburg Hafen by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marché Couvert, Colmar, France*









Marché Couvert, Colmar by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cliffs and sea in Faroe Islands*









Cliffs and sea in Faroe Islands by D.C.T Laputa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*









Bruges by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val Thorens - French Alps*









Val Thorens - French Alps by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/wexQ5F]Street in New Town by Jurek, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Tuileries Garden, Paris*










by me


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Warsaw, Poland*










by me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cuenca, Spain*



Cuenca by Aida Miguel, on Flickr


Cuenca by Aida Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dinant, Belgium*



Dinant, Belgium by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Lac, Albania*


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Parga, Epirus (Greece)








*source*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter's day in Bojnice, Slovakia*









Winter's day in Bojnice by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The red train, Norway*









The red train by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wolfgangsee, Sankt Gilgen, Austria*









Wolfgangsee, Sankt Gilgen, Austria by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall in Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia*









Waterfall in Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Örebro city, Sweden*









Örebro city, Sweden by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary"*









Blown away by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Achill Island, Ireland"*









Irish sheep by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour, Hallstatt, Austria"*









Blue Hour, Hallstatt, Austria by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park Waterfalls in the Misty Morning, Croatia"*









Plitvice Lakes National Park Waterfalls in the Misty Morning, Croatia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Örebro Castle, Sweden"*









Örebro Castle, Sweden by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White cliffs of Etretat, Normandy, France*









White cliffs of Etretat by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont Neuf, Paris"*









Pont Neuf, Paris by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Castel dell'Ovo (Egg castle), Naples, Italy*









ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Castel dell'Ovo (Egg castle), Naples, Italy by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the city of Athens, Greece*









View from Mount Lycabettus by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Dome of the Sacre Coeur, Paris, France*









The Dome of the Sacre Coeur by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bassano del Grappa, Italy*









Connecting People by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









I'm dreaming of a white Christmas... (January 2013) by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*









Weihnachtsmarkt mit Rathaus , Hamburg HDR by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cour d'Appel, Colmar, France*









Cour d'Appel, Colmar by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at Markt in Bruges, Belgium.*









Markt, Bruges. by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont du Gard, France*









Pont du Gard, France by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Klement of Ohrid Street (Sveti Kliment Ohridski), Ohrid, Macedonia*









Saint Klement of Ohrid Street (Sveti Kliment Ohridski), Ohrid, Macedonia by David Stanek, sur Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Basilica in Kalwaria Zebrzydowska, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locked in the morning, Bratislavia, Slovakia*









Locked in the morning by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bagno Vignoni, tuscany, Italy*









Bagno Vignoni by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salzburg, Blue hour, Austria*









Salzburg, Blue hour, Austria by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Mausoleum of Hadrian, known as Castel Sant Angelo and the Sant Angelo Bridge, Rome, Italy*









The Mausoleum of Hadrian, known as Castel Sant Angelo and the Sant Angelo Bridge, Rome, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The splendid Musée d'Orsay in Paris, France*









The splendid Musée d'Orsay in Paris by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of light, Bratislavia, Slovakia"*









City of light by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grundarfjördur, Iceland"*









Spring by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Telsiai, Lithuania*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*












https://www.facebook.com/canonywarszawy/photos_stream


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Mount Dajti, Albania.*


Tirana von oben by Stefan Dinkel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpen Tower, Hasliberg, Switzerland*









Alpen Tower, Hasliberg, Switzerland by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rioja, Spain*









La Rioja, Spain by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mon Repos, Lausanne, Switzerland*









Cathedral of Lausanne seen from home by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port d'Ouchy, Suisse - Harbor of Ouchy, Switzerland*









Port d'Ouchy, Suisse - Harbor of Ouchy, Switzerland by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Citadelle d'Ajaccio, Corse, France*









Citadelle d'Ajaccio by Philippe Julien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Light tree at the sunset, Bratislavia, Slovakia"*









Light tree at the sunset by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dyrhólavegur - Iceland"*









Dyrhólavegur - Iceland by Christian Wilt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bad weather, Salzburg, Austria"*

[








Bad weather, Salzburg, Austria by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romantic Paris Cafe on Monmartre in the Evening, Paris, France"*









Romantic Paris Cafe on Monmartre in the Evening, Paris, France by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cais da Ribeira, Porto Portugal"*









Cais da Ribeira, Porto Portugal by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands
*









Rotterdam Twilight Meetup (III) : Erasmus MC by Roberto Ruiz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Facade of Christ Church Cathedral, Dublin, Ireland*









Facade of Christ Church Cathedral by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of London with Wembley in the middle distance. UK*









View from Harrow on the Hill by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds & bridges, Florance, Italy*









Clouds & bridges by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colorful Dublin, Ireland*









Colorful Dublin by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Feusisberg, Switzerland*









Panoramablick vom Panoramahotel auf den Zürichsee by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Saint-Pierre depuis la Basilique, Rome, Italie*









Place Saint-Pierre depuis la Basilique, Rome by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower and Seine River before Dawn in Paris, France"*









Eiffel Tower and Seine River before Dawn in Paris, France by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden"*









Stockholm, Sweden by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam Twilight Meetup, Netherlands*









Rotterdam Twilight Meetup (II) : The Ring by Roberto Ruiz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The view of Christ Church Cathedral in Dublin, Ireland*









Christ Church Cathedral in HDR by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Richmond Bridge, England (UK)*









Sunset at Richmond Bridge by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*









Medieval Manhattan by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perfect summer in "the world’s northernmost town", Honningsvåg Norway*









Perfect summer in "the world’s northernmost town", Honningsvåg Norway by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, Moscow, Russia*









Christus Erlöser Kirche,Moskau,Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Andreas Meyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar, France*









Petite Venise, Colmar by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rydalwater Views 
Shot along Loughrigg terrace looking over towards the beautiful Rydalwater in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*









Rydalwater Views by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Defense, France - The new skyline of La Defense*









La Defense, France - The new skyline of La Defense by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amphitheater, Old Town Ohrid, Macedonia*









Amphitheater, Old Town Ohrid, Macedonia by David Stanek, sur Flickr


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Theth, Northern Albania*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Monnegre (Alicante, Spain)*

Rosi (54) by fuentes blancas, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Denmark*









The miniature city by Anna Gorin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice Lakes, Croatia*









Where the magic happens by Anna Gorin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Počitelj, Bosnia*









I capture the castle by Anna Gorin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Chase me by Anna Gorin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The little church on the island, Croatia*









The little church on the island by Anna Gorin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The pet castle, Croatia*









The pet castle by Anna Gorin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This mountain pass just west of Vik , Iceland*









The road goes ever on by Anna Gorin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shipwreck bay, Zakynthos, Greece*









Shipwreck bay, Zakynthos, Greece by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Citadelle, Corte, Corsica, France*









Citadelle, Corte, Corsica, France by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longyearbyen, Svalbard (Spitsbergen), Norway*









Longyearbyen, Svalbard (Spitsbergen) by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skjervøy, Norway*









Skjervøy, Norway by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Câmara de Lobos, Madeira, Portugal*









Câmara de Lobos, Madeira, Portugal by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Commerce Square, Lisbon by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Tamare Pass, Northern Albania.*


Pfade by Stefan Dinkel, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Georgia, Tbilisi Old Town*

DSC_0547 by Maria Savenko, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Georgia, Tbilisi Old Town*


Tbilisi by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Georgia, Tbilisi Old Town*


Tbilisi by Gunter Hartnagel, on Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aurland, Aurlandsfjord, Norway*









Aurland, Aurlandsfjord, Norway by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geirangerfjord, Norway*









Geirangerfjord, Norway by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nærøydalen, Norway*









Nærøydalen, Norway by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt by Air, Germany*









Frankfurt by Air, Germany by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway*









Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodø, Nordland, Norway*









Bodø, Nordland, Norway by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chapel Sildpollnes, Austvågøy, Lofoten, Norway*









Chapel Sildpollnes, Austvågøy, Lofoten, Norway by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway*









Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway by Gerald Zinnecker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrage Vauban & Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France*









Barrage Vauban & Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lakeland vistas *

Shot from Loughrigg looking towards The River Brathay and towards Skelwith in the lake district national p;ark in Cumbria, England.









Lakeland vistas by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris La Defense, France - "Tour First" Celebration*









Paris La Defense, France - "Tour First" Celebration by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pred Dvorum Street by Day, Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Pred Dvorum Street by Day, Dubrovnik, Croatia by David Stanek, sur Flickr


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*San Giorgio Maggiore Island, Italy*


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
One of the oldest districts in the city.


Old Lisbon by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*..Vila Nova de Gaia - Porto - Portugal..*









Porto panorama by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto Venere - Cinque Terre, Italy*









Porto Venere - Cinque Terre by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amarante - Porto District - Portugal*









Amarante by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte de Lima - Viana do Castelo - Portugal*









Ponte de Lima by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Gorges du Durnand, Bovernier, Valais (Switzerland)*









Les Gorges du Durnand, Bovernier, Valais by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naillac Tower - City of Rhodes, Greece*









Naillac Tower - City of Rhodes by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amarante - Porto District - Portugal*









Amarante (Explore #56 on July 20, 2015) by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights and New Market of Rhodes, Greece*









Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights and New Market of Rhodes by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mateus - Vila Real - Portugal*









Palácio de Mateus by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam - the Netherlands*









Delfshaven by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Church of the Annunciation and Statue of deer, Mandraki Harbour of Rhodes, Greece*









The Church of the Annunciation and Statue of deer, Mandraki Harbour of Rhodes by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marine Gate of Rhodes (City), Greece*









Marine Gate of Rhodes (City) by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam - the Netherlands*









Markthal by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Museum of the History of the Great Patriotic War (1941-1945) 
Kyiv / Київ / Kiev - Ukraine*









National Museum of the History of the Great Patriotic War (1941-1945) by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canterbury Cathedral - Canterbury - Kent - England*









Inside Canterbury Cathedral by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern - Bärenplatz and Federal Palace, Switzerland*









Bern - Bärenplatz and Federal Palace by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genova - Piazza de Ferrari, Italy*









Genova - Piazza de Ferrari by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genova - Cattedrale di San Lorenzo, Italy*









Genova - Cattedrale di San Lorenzo by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chemnitz - Freistaat Sachsen - Germany / Deutschland*









Theaterplatz Chemnitz by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vufflens-le-Château, Switzerland*









Vufflens-le-Château by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarzuilens - Utrecht - the Netherlands*









Kasteel de Haar / Castle de Haar by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale de Lausanne, Suisse*









Cathédrale de Lausanne by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Korca, Albania.*


Korca Cathedral by Dave Fermor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*


Avignon by Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

*Helsingborg, Sweden*

Click to enlarge
 
View from "Sillen & Makrillen" By me


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gdańsk, Poland*












https://www.facebook.com/miastogdanskbynight?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallstatt, Upper Austria*









Hallstatt before Sunset by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallstatt - Austria (Evening View)*









Hallstatt - Austria (Evening View) by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night at Mont Saint-Michel, France*









Night at Mont Saint-Michel by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amboise - Loire Valley, France*









Amboise - Loire Valley by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Saumur, France*









Château de Saumur by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic *









The green light - Tyn Church by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Rocio, andalucia. Spain*









Panorámica Ermita Virgen del Rocío by Fco. Javier Cuenca, sur Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Vasco da Gama bridge by Nuno Correia, on Flickr

(that's the source of today's banner )


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Su quello che non c'è by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perugia, Umbria, Italy*


Arco Etrusco by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lucca, Tuscany, Italy*


Lucca by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


Finestra by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L'Aquila, Abruzzi, Italy*


L'Aquila è la polvere by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*


Strasburgo by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*


San Pietro by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna, Italy*


Bologna di notte by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krakow, Poland*


Cracovia by Bruno Tardioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Ho perso il gusto by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perugia, Umbria, Italy*


Perugia by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*


Restaurant Marco by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Italy*


Matera di notte by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Made To Grow Old by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orvieto, Italy*


Orvieto Duomo by Bruno Tardioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ascoli Piceno, Italy*


Ascoli Piceno (Piazza del Popolo) by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*


Pont couvert by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Quest'alito di Angelo che mi lecca il cuore by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delft Postcards: Hugo Grotius... at Market Square (Netherlands)*









Delft Postcards: Hugo Grotius... at Market Square! by Roberto Ruiz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seville, Spain *
_Plaza de Espana, Seville_









Seville, Spain by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocky Beach and Small Village near Omis in the Morning, Dalmatia, Croatia*









Rocky Beach and Small Village near Omis in the Morning, Dalmatia, Croatia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les toits de Salzbourg, Autriche (Austria)*









Les toits de Salzbourg, Autriche by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Myvatn lake, Iceland*









Myvatn lake by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durnstein, Austria*









And the sky opened by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza, Spain*









Zaragoza, Spain by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente de San Rafael, Cordoba, Spain*









Puente de San Rafael by Fco. Javier Cuenca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manarola @Italia*









Manarola @Italia by Benjamin MOUROT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*karlova studánka, Czech Republic*









karlova studánka by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garryculas Beach, Ireland*









Garryculas Beach by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*SNP Bridge long exposure, Bratislava Slovakia*


SNP Bridge long exposure by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


upside down by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Croatia*


Arena by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fažana D'istria, Istarska, Croatia*


Heart of Istria by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Hagia Sofia by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice-Grand canal by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland, United Kingdom*


Cairngorm mountain - Scotland by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sistine chapel, Vatikan*


Sistine chapel by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Premantura, Istarska, Croatia*


In the woods by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Črni Kal bridge mist, Slovenia*









Črni Kal bridge mist (explored) by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piotrków Trybunalski, Poland*









Piotrków Trybunalski by Konrad Woś, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Village of Lin, Albania.*


Lin, Lake Ohrid, Albania by Craig Armstrong, on Flickr

Lake Ohrid, Albania by Nic I'Anson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava Slovakia*


Longexposure by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Croatia*


Fort Bourguignon by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Hagia Sofia by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovigno D'istria, Istarska, Croatia*


Rovinj by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland, United Kingdom*


Scotland by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Istarska, Croatia*


Orfej by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bojnice castle, Slovakia*


Bojnice Castle by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Constructing a National Identity, Skopje, Macedonia*









Constructing a National Identity, Skopje, Macedonia by David Stanek, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, England - Tower Bridge*









London, England - Tower Bridge by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yew Tree Farm, Coniston, England*









Yew Tree Farm, Coniston by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Place Saint-Pierre (Italy)*









Rome, Place Saint-Pierre by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boat "Romeo" outside Pulitzer Hotel, Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Boat "Romeo" outside Pulitzer Hotel, Amsterdam by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*All along the watchtower, Lucca, Italy*









All along the watchtower by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de España, Seville, Spain *









Plaza de España by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss Nymphenburg, Germany*









Schloss Nymphenburg by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye, England*









London Eye, England by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at Tarn Hows near Coniston in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*









Tarn Hows by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strasbourg, crèche au pied du sapin, place Kléber,, France*









Strasbourg, crèche au pied du sapin, place Kléber by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans is after Kinderdijk the most famous areas for windmills in the Netherlands.*









Somewhere on the blue planet... by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordoba Mirror, Spain*









Cordoba Mirror by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de España, Sevilla, Spain*









Plaza de España by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohenzollern Salzburg, Austria*









Hohenzollern Salzburg by Nabil z.a., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Church of our Lady' at Brugge, Belgium*









'Church of our Lady' at Brugge, Bruges or Brujas... amazing the way you say it... by Roberto Ruiz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oia village Santorini island, Greece*









Oia village Santorini island by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial View on Omis Old Town and Cetina River Gorge, Dalmatia, Croatia*









Aerial View on Omis Old Town and Cetina River Gorge, Dalmatia, Croatia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfalls, Mercantour, french alps*









Waterfalls, Mercantour, french alps by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland - Strokkur geyser just before eruption*









Hot water bubble by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge in Maribor, Slovenia*









Bridge in Maribor by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia de San Jerónimo el Real, Madrid, Spain*









Iglesia de San Jerónimo el Real, Madrid by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merida, Spain*









Doble perspectiva by Fco. Javier Cuenca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riomaggiore @Liguria, Italia*









Riomaggiore @Liguria by Benjamin MOUROT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









late summer view to Strahov by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Bled panoramic view, Slovenia*









Lake Bled panoramic view (explored) by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warszawa, Poland *
Plac Zamkowy









Warszawa by Konrad Woś, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Saint Michel, Normandy, France*









Mont Saint Michel by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ostende Skyline, Belgium*









Ostende Skyline by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Belgium*









Brugge by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casino d'Ostende, Belgium*









Casino d'Ostende by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Collégiale de Lobbes (BE)*









La Collégiale de Lobbes (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Collégiale de Lobbes (BE)*









La Collégiale de Lobbes (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*


On the Square by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*SNP bridge with dome, Bratislava, Slovakia*


SNP bridge with dome by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Croatia*


Carnival by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Rome by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Walking up in Ibiza Town at Night*


Walking up in Ibiza Town at Night by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Taranto, Puglia, Italia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Venezia, Veneto, Italia*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budva, Montenegro*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza - Cinque Terre - Italy*









Vernazza - Cinque Terre - Italy by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Vecchio - Firenze (IT)*









Ponte Vecchio - Firenze (IT) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magic Fountain Barcelona, Spain*









Magic Fountain Barcelona by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gent by night (BE)*









Gent by night (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges (BE)*









Bruges (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar - France*









Colmar - France by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Firenze - Italy*









Firenze - Italy by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monaco, France*


Monaco Blue hour by samuel yonnet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kravice is a waterfall on the Trebižat River in Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Kravice by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

PANORÁMICA ALICANTE. by valero28, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Grimaud (FR)*









Port Grimaud (FR) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Vianden (Luxemburg)*









Château de Vianden (LU) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Collégiale de Lobbes (BE)*









La Collégiale de Lobbes (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislavia, Slovakia*









HDRshooter photography contest sponsored by HDRsoft by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*









Port de Nice by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chambre du Commerce (BE)*









Chambre du Commerce (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg is the second largest city in Russia*









Saint Petersburg-041 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cathedral Church of St. Alban. UK*


















The Cathedral Church of St. Alban-001 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*









Saint Petersburg-064 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*









Saint Petersburg-029 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lübeck, Germany*









Lubeck-094 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*









Bergen-141 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*









Bergen-140 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*


















Bergen-111 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*









Bergen-063 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









London-6002 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*









Bergen-193 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle d'Aosta (Italy)*









Down in the valley by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fun on the South Bank, London, UK*









Fun on the South Bank by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam's heart. Netherlands*









Schouwburgplein at Rotterdam's heart.. do we light Westin Hotel?? by Roberto Ruiz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oia village Santorini island, Greece*









Oia village Santorini island by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway*









The Royal Palace and Statue of King Karl Johan at Sunrise, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colors of Rafsundet, Lofoten, Norway*









Colors of Rafsundet, Lofoten, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland - Skógafoss*









Iceland - Skógafoss by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Michael's gate, Bratislava. Slovakia*









Sunset at the Michael's gate by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Partial view of Évora, Portugal*









Partial view of Évora, Portugal by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wurzburg, Germany*









Wurzburgo by Fco. Javier Cuenca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilica di Santa Croce @Firenze, Italy*









Basilica di Santa Croce #HDR @Firenze by Benjamin MOUROT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Český Krumlov, Chech Republic*









another view to Český Krumlov by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna, Austria*









Vienna Christmas street by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kraków, Poland*









Kraków by Konrad Woś, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Acropolis at Sunset, Athens, Greece*









The Acropolis at Sunset by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cobh, Cork, Ireland*









Cobh-014 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kloster Maria Laach, Lake Laach, Germany*


Kloster Maria Laach by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilika El Puerto de Santa Maria, Spain*


Basilika El Puerto de Santa Maria by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rocamadour, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


Rocamadour montgolfiades 2015 by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


P1020224-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Falkirk, Scotland, United Kingdom*


The Kelpies by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monaco, France*


Le Rocher, Monaco by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trieste, Italy*









Trieste, Italy by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Masséna, Nice, France*









Place Masséna, Nice, France by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bled lake and Island, Slovenia*









Bled lake and Island by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Assumption church and Bled Castle, Slovenia*









Assumption church and Bled Castle, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colourful Bled lake, castle, and Island, Slovenia*









Colourful Bled lake, castle, and Island, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colourful panorama of Bled lake and island, Slovenia*









Colourful panorama of Bled lake and island, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of the Annunciation and Ljubjlanica river, Ljubljana, Slovenia*









Church of the Annunciation and Ljubjlanica river, Ljubljana, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of the Annunciation and Ljubljanica river, Ljubljana, Slovenia*









Church of the Annunciation and Ljubljanica river, Ljubljana, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mestni square, Ljubljana, Slovenia*









Mestni square, Ljubljana, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljubljana and the Alps (Slovenia)*









Ljubljana and the Alps (Slovenia) by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljubljana and the Alps (Slovenia)*









Ljubljana and the Alps (Slovenia) by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of the Annunciation, Ljubljana, Slovenia*









Church of the Annunciation, Ljubljana, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljubljana and the Alps (Slovenia)*









Ljubljana and the Alps (Slovenia) by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljjubjana before the storm, Slovenia*









Ljjubjana before the storm by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mestni square, Ljubljana, Slovenia*









Mestni square, Ljubljana, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*zlata ladjica fountain, Ljubljana, Slovenia*









zlata ladjica fountain, Ljubljana, Slovenia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Bonaventure cathedral, Banja Luka, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Saint Bonaventure cathedral, Banja Luka, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Gospodska street of Banja Luka, capital of the Republika Srpska, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Beautiful Gospodska street of Banja Luka, capital of the Republika Srpska, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jajce, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Jajce, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jajce, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Jajce, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Panorama of Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Bolnuevo (Murcia, Spain)*

Gredas de Bolnuevo by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*View to The Shard through a sculpture near St. Katherine's Dock, London - UK*










by *jessewragg*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*V a l e n c i a (Spain)*

Valencia fantasma by Xavi, en Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Belgrade, Serbia*










By *IP Maesstro*


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The best of Carpathian mountains in Slovakia ...


























































































taken by sqooth


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea (Alicante, Spain)*

Altea, Spain by Roger Davies, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vathy (Samos island), Greece*
Vathy by niko h., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Greece*
Puerto de Rodas IMG_1737 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Greece*
Ioannina view by Evangelos Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Panorama of Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sarajevo's mixed architectural styles and influences, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Sarajevo's mixed architectural styles and influences by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Panorama of Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Festina Lente Bridge and museum of modern arts, Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Festina Lente Bridge and museum of modern arts, Sarajevo by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Panorama of Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bosnian landscape *
Taken on the road between Mostar and Sarajevo, along the Neretva river.









Bosnian landscape by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turk shop in Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Turk shop in Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The famous bridge of Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*









The famous bridge of Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montenegro Coastline near Kotor*









Montenegro Coastline near Kotor [explored 2-3-14] by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia.*









Dubrovnik Summer Afternoon [explored 11-22-13] by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco.*









Avenue of Yachts in Monaco by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perast, Montenegro*









Perast, Montenegro by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Stradun, Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Beautiful Stradun, Dubrovnik, Croatia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stunning view of Dubrovnik (Croatia) *









Stunning view of Dubrovnik (Croatia) walled city and Lokrum island from the cable car by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Late Summer on the Grand Canal [Explore 9-10-13] by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the Bay of Kotor, Dobrota, Montenegro.*









Morning in Dobrota [Explore 9-7-13] by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina and ploce gate's bridge in Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Marina and ploce gate's bridge in Dubrovnik, Croatia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dobrota is on the Bay of Kotor in Montenegro.*









Along the Waterfront at Dobrota [Explore 9-6-13] by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful day in Venice. Italy*









Venice Sunny Day [explore 9-4-13] by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik's Ploce gate, Croatia, Croatia*









Dubrovnik's Ploce gate, Croatia, Croatia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North of Stockholm. Sweden*









Swedish Archipelago by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boat Harbor at Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Boat Harbor at Dubrovnik by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral of the assumption, Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Cathedral of the assumption, Dubrovnik, Croatia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sailing into Corfu, Greece*









Kerkyra, Corfu by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen Canal, Danemark*









Copenhagen Canal by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sponza Palace, clocktower and St. Blaise church, Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Sponza Palace, clocktower and St. Blaise church, Dubrovnik, Croatia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen Canal, Danemark*









Boats in Copenhagen by Trish Hartmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Elżbietańska Street, Gdańsk*










by *przemnml*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolmabahçe Palace, Istanbul, Turkey*









Dolmabahçe Palace, Istanbul, Turkey by David Stanek, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Malo, France - Old-Town*









Saint-Malo, France - Old-Town by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in the little Langdale valley in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*









Little Langdale Tarn by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marché de Noël, Colmar, France*









Marché de Noël, Colmar by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the oldest Polish towns Toruń (UNESCO world heritage site). Poland*









Some enjoy the view and some enjoy each other - one of the oldest Polish towns Toruń (UNESCO world heritage site) by Maria_Globetrotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









It's that river again! by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge in the Blue Hour, London, UK*









Tower Bridge in the Blue Hour by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla, Spain*









5 Postcards from Sevilla... and 5th one: 'La Plaza de España' ('Spain square') by Roberto Ruiz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oia village Santorini island, Greece*









Oia village Santorini island by Nektarios Karefyllakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel Ukraine and Novoarbatsky Bridge at Sunset, Moscow, Russia*









Hotel Ukraine and Novoarbatsky Bridge at Sunset, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Lofoten, Norway*









Reine, Lofoten, Norway by Europe Trotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland - Vatnajökull *
In the background a small part of the glacier Vatnajökull (8300 km2)









Iceland - Vatnajökull by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster bridge in the morning, London. United Kingdom*









Westminster bridge in the morning by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Santa María la Real de la Almudena de Madrid, Spain*









Catedral de Santa María la Real de la Almudena de Madrid by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Strasbourg, Alsace, France*









Hasta donde el reflejo te lleve.... by Fco. Javier Cuenca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Camargue @Gard, France*









Port Camargue @Gard by Benjamin MOUROT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*winter view to Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*









winter view to Český Krumlov by tewhiufoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna Christmas market, Austria*









Vienna Christmas market by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kraków, Poland*
Ulica Kanonicza









Kraków by Konrad Woś, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another view of the Acropolis in Athens, Greece*









Athens at Dusk by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cobh, Cork, Ireland*









Cobh-009 by [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marseille, France**









Yacht by Hendrik Johnsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Sainte-Croix, France*









Lac de Sainte-Croix by Hendrik Johnsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A little castle in Bavaria, Germany.*









A little castle in Bavaria, Germany. by Nisa + Ulli Maier, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









DSC_4519.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









DSC_4604.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









DSC_4634.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









DSC_4691.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*









DSC_6732.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*









DSC_6717.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Tirol (Austria)*









DSC_6640.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Hofburg complex in Vienna:*

16th century doorway in the Hofburg, Vienna by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Tirol (Austria)*









DSC_6569.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Tirol (Austria)*









DSC_6556.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Tirol (Austria)*









DSC_6540.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Kotor in Montenegro*:

Kotor, Montenegro by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Tirol (Austria)*









DSC_6529.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Tirol (Austria)*









DSC_6519.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innsbruck, Tirol (Austria)*









DSC_6510.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kitzbühel, Austria*









Kitzbühel by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.Wolfgang am Wolfgangsee, Austria*









DSC_5824.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.Wolfgang am Wolfgangsee, Austria*









DSC_5823.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.Wolfgang am Wolfgangsee, Austria*









DSC_5816.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dachsteinhöhlen (Austria)*









DSC_5785.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dachsteinhöhlen (Austria)*









DSC_5777.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dachsteinhöhlen (Austria)*









DSC_5774.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga by night, Greece*
Parga, Greece by Dalibor Paunkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Rhodes from the hills (Rhodes island), Greece*
Rhodes New Town by Mark Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis (Syros island), Greece*
Syros Island, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*













http://www.lifeastraveler.com/warsaw-european-phoenix/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Fiskardo, Greece - Kefalonia, Ionian Islands*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*
A view from Hard Rock Cafe










By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Park Güell, Barcelona*









By me


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benicarlò (Castellón; Spain)*

Benicarlo Marina HDR2 by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallstatt / Austria *









DSC_5764.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dachsteinhöhlen, Austria*









DSC_5744.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dachsteinhöhlen, Austria*









DSC_5699.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallstatt, Austria*









DSC_5675-Pano-Edit.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallstatt, Austria*









DSC_5668.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallstatt, Austria*









DSC_5639.jpg by david herskovits, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Spitz an der Donau, Lower Austria*









Sonnenuntergang über den Reben by Peter Apflauer, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Neuschwanstein of Portugal:

*Pena Palace / Palácio Nacional da Pena, Sintra near Lisbon*









Portugal / Nov 2014 by Eugene Kaspersky, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Sint-Niklaaskerk, City Hall and Alphonse Jacques statue at the market square (Grote Markt) of Diksmuide, West Flanders, Belgium.*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Diksmuide_Stadhuis_R01_cropped.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, België*









Flamish houses by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany // Hamburg Süd (Hamburg)*









Europe // Germany // Hamburg Süd by Michael S. Schwarzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boca do Inferno, Portugal*









blue end of Europe by marin tomic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy // Campania // Positano*









Europe // Italy // Campania // Positano by Michael S. Schwarzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain // Catalonia // Peratallada*









Europe // Spain // Catalonia // Peratallada by Michael S. Schwarzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany // Hamburg // Sunset*









Europe // Germany // Hamburg // Sunset by Michael S. Schwarzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany // Bodenmais // Rieslochfälle*









Europe // Germany // Bodenmais // Rieslochfälle by Michael S. Schwarzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Italy // Campania // Ravello*









Europe // Italy // Campania // Ravello by Michael S. Schwarzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhine Falls - Europes largest Waterfall, Germany*









Rhine Falls - Europes largest Waterfall by Garry, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France // Paris // Urban Density*









Europe // France // Paris // Urban Density by Michael S. Schwarzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the British Overseas Territory of Gibraltar*









Europa by kanaristm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Archipelago - Sweden*









Archipelago - Sweden by Sally Bowe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Vilnius - Lithuania*









Sunset Vilnius - Lithuania by Ferdi de Gier, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trakai_Castle 1.1, Lithuania*









Trakai_Castle 1.1, Lithuania by Knut-Arve Simonsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*town hall / rotusé Vilnius, Lithuania*









town hall / rotusé Vilnius, Lithuania by Ben Witt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Traku Salos Pilis, Trakai, Lithuania*









Traku Salos Pilis, Trakai, Lithuania by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*









0386 Vilnius, Lithuania by Mark – Off to Europe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trollstigen (Carretera de los Troll), Norway*









Trollstigen (Carretera de los Troll) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago despues del mirador de la Trollstigen, Norway*









Lago despues del mirador de la Trollstigen by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordmela. Isla de Andøya, Norway*









Nordmela. Isla de Andøya by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henningsvær. Islas Lofoten, Norway*









Henningsvær. Islas Lofoten by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente de la E10 entre Austvågoya y Vestvågøy. Islas Lofoten, Norway*









Puente de la E10 entre Austvågoya y Vestvågøy. Islas Lofoten by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eggum. Islas Lofoten Norway*









Eggum. Islas Lofoten by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eggum. Islas Lofoten, Norway*









Eggum. Islas Lofoten by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiordo de Bergsfjorden desde el mirador de Bergsbotn *
Ruta de Senja. Norway









Fiordo de Bergsfjorden desde el mirador de Bergsbotn by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trondheim, Norway*









Trondheim by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Piran, Slovenia*

Piran, Slovenia by Bernd Thaller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sobre Aurland y el fiordo de Aurlandsfjorden. Norway.*









Mirador Stegastein by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tvindefossen Cascada, Norway*









Tvindefossen Cascada by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten. Norway*









Reine by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uttakleiv Beach *
Islas Lofoten. Norway









Uttakleiv Beach by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten. Norway.*









Haukland Beach by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiordo de Geiranger, Norway*









Fiordo de Geiranger by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saltstraumen. Norway*









Saltstraumen. Vista desde el puente. by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vøringfossen, Norway*









Vøringfossen by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roldal. Norway*









Roldal. Iglesia de Madera. by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascada Låtefoss, Norway*









Cascada Låtefoss by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lysefjorden, Norway*









Lysefjorden desde el Preikestolen by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ceret, France*









Ceret (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelnaudary - Canal de Midi, France*









Castelnaudary - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelnaudary - Canal de Midi (France)*









Castelnaudary - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embalse De Saint Ferréol - Canal de Midi, France*









Embalse De Saint Ferréol - Canal de Midi by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bram - France*









Bram - Canal de Midi by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagrasse, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*









Lagrasse by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagrasse, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


















Lagrasse by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carcassonne - Canal de Midi, France*


















Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carcassonne - France*









Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague : Church of Our Lady before Týn ( Kostel Matky Boží před Týnem ) 2/2 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice : Light and Shadow on the Santa Fosca rio, Italy*









Venice : Light and Shadow on the Santa Fosca rio by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (France)*









Carcassonne - Canal de Midi (Francia) by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris : An afternoon on the Quai des Tuileries, France*









Paris : An afternoon on the Quai des Tuileries by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Narbonne - France*









Narbonne - Francia by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Narbonne - France*









Narbonne - Francia by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba : : Calle Cardenal Herrero, Spain*









Córdoba : : Calle Cardenal Herrero by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba : La Mezquita, Spain*









Córdoba : La Mezquita by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba : View from Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos, Spain*









Córdoba : View from Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Narbonne - France*









Narbonne - Francia by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba : Calle Cardenal Herrero, Spain*









Córdoba : Calle Cardenal Herrero by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba : Puerta del Puente Romano, Spain*









Córdoba : Puerta del Puente Romano by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leucate - France*









Leucate - Francia by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordoba : La Mezquita y el Puente Romano, Spain*









Cordoba : La Mezquita y el Puente Romano by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Accademia, Italy*









Venice - Accademia by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The castle of Cassis, France*









The castle of Cassis by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colliure-France*









Colliure-Francia by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Ciotat / Le Tiercé du port, France*









La Ciotat / Le Tiercé du port by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colliure-France*









Colliure-Francia by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo : Porto della Cala, Italy*









Palermo : Porto della Cala by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ely Cathedral, UK*









Ely Cathedral by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon - Church of Santa Engrácia, Portugal*









Lisbon - Church of Santa Engrácia by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rossio railway station, Lisbon. Portugal*









Rossio railway station by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, England (UK)*
Millennium Bridge









London by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colliure-France*









Colliure-Francia by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo : Porto della Cala / Vendesi, Italy*









Palermo : Porto della Cala / Vendesi by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal *
Praca de Comercio









Lisbon by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baeza. Jaen. Andalucia, Spain*









Plaza de los Leones by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo : Teatro Massimo, Italy*









Palermo : Teatro Massimo by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rossio Square Lisbon, Portugal*









Rossio Square Lisbon by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Praça de Comercio









Lisbon by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ely Cathedral, UK*









Ely Cathedral by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Tower Bridge, UK*









London Tower Bridge by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de los Leones *
Baeza.Jaen. Andalucia, Spain









Plaza de los Leones by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo : La Cala / Guardia Costiera, Italy*









Palermo : La Cala / Guardia Costiera by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Canary Wharf, UK*









London Canary Wharf by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Canary Wharf, UK*









London Canary Wharf by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Sevilla, Spain*









Catedral de Sevilla by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo Piazza Giulio Cesare / Italian life (Italy)*









Palermo Piazza Giulio Cesare / Italian life by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flick


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Tower Bridge, UK*









London Tower Bridge by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London One New Change, UK*









London One New Change by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Tower Bridge, UK*









London Tower Bridge by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla. Andalucia, Spain*









_AND0773 by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Sevilla, Spain*









Catedral de Sevilla by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo Palazzo dei Normanni / Palazzo Reale, Italy*









Palermo Palazzo dei Normanni / Palazzo Reale by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo : Promenade Foro Italico, Italy*









Palermo : Promenade Foro Italico by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London St. Paul's, UK*









London St. Paul's by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*









Berlin! by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London St. Paul's, UK*









London St. Paul's by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Sevilla, Spain*









Catedral de Sevilla by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia - Canale di Cannaregio, Italy*









Venezia - Canale di Cannaregio by unci_narynin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Smithfield, UK*

The meat market in the City of London.








London Smithfield by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Millennium Bridge, UK*









London Millennium Bridge by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna Schloß Schönbrunn, Austria*









Vienna Schloß Schönbrunn by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reales Alcazares de Sevilla, Spain*









Reales Alcazares de Sevilla by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisboa Alfama : View from the Mirador Portas do Sol, Portugal*









Lisboa Alfama : View from the Mirador Portas do Sol by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia - Canale di Cannaregio, Italy*









Venezia - Canale di Cannaregio by unci_narynin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloriette Schloß Schönbrunn - Vienna, Austria"*









Gloriette Schloß Schönbrunn - Vienna by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla. Andalucia, Spain*









Reales Alcazares de Sevilla by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon : D. Maria II National Theatre, Portugal*









Lisbon : D. Maria II National Theatre _ 2/2 by François de Nodrest / Pantchoa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Die wahrheit über die "alte Burg", Austria*









Die wahrheit über die "alte Burg" by unci_narynin, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agira, Sicily - Italy*





















by Walter Lo Cascio, su Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*
Independence Day. A little more meaningful this year considering what's happening in some European countries.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haifoss waterfalls in September in the heart of Iceland*









Iceland by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland, waterfall of Seljalandsfoss seen from inside the cave on the back*









Iceland by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stacks of Duncansby, Scotland*









Stacks of Duncansby, Scotland [explore n°81 du 14/10/2015] by Vins 64, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland, stormy landscape from the ring road, south area, east of Vik*









Iceland by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Socoa, Pays Basque, France*









Socoa by Vins 64, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Montreuil Bellay, France*









Château de Montreuil Bellay by Vins 64, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baugé en Anjou, Pays de la Loire, France*


















Baugé en Anjou by Vins 64, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall & Autunm (Italy)*









Waterfall & Autunm by Daniele Bisognin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dawn on the bridge that connects the two valleys separated by a lake, Imer, Italy*









The Bridge in the fog by Daniele Bisognin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset mountain, Gallion, Italy*









Sunset mountain by Daniele Bisognin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Reykjavik, Iceland*









Iceland by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *
Aerial sunset panorama on top of the Dyrholaey promontory in the south coast of Iceland, close to Vik









Iceland by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*VIew of Capri town, Italy*









Italy by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capri town, Italy*









Italy by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape with paint effect, taken in Abruzzo region, Italy. *









Italy by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful view of the canyon waterfall of Rio Verde, situated in Italy*









Italy by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset view of the cathedral of Addolorata of Castelpedroso, situated in Italy*









Italy by Moyan Brenn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsingborg, Sweden*









Helsingborg, Sweden by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican City*
Rome, Italy









Popes Backyard© by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*street in the Rione of Borgo within Rome, Italy. Vatican state*









Road of the Conciliation© by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*









Lofoten by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Angel of Peace © Munich, Germany*









The Angel of Peace © by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bridge of Sighs*
is a bridge located in Venice, northern Italy.









world famous© by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*











https://www.facebook.com/zamek.krolewski.warszawa/?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan*











https://www.facebook.com/Poznan/?fref=photo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Vicente de la Barquera *
Vista desde el camping de San Vicente de la Barquera con los picos de Europa al fondo. Cantabria. España. Spain.









San Vicente de la Barquera by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anochecer desde la cruz de Benidorm. Alicante. Comunidad Valenciana. España. Spain.*









Benidorm al anochecer - Benidorm at sunset by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba. Andalucía. España. Spain.*









Unas calles de Córdoba - Some streets in Córdoba by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chamonix. Alpes franceses. Francia. France.*









Chamonix - Mer du glace by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordoba. Andalucía. España. Spain.*









¿Arde Córdoba? - Is Cordoba burning? by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague. Praha. República Checa. Czech Republic.*









Praga en la noche - Prague in the night by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saumur. Región del Loira. Francia. France.*









Un paseo por el Loira - A walk along the Loire by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba. Andalucía. España. Spain.*









Mezquita de Córdoba - The mosque of Cordoba by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba. Andalucía. España. Spain.*









Córdoba, puente romano y mezquita - Roman bridge and mosque by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En algún lugar de Suiza, camino de Liechtenstein. Suiza. Switzerland*









Cerca del cielo II - Close to heaven. by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*España - País Vasco*









! A navegar ¡ - Let's sail ! by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valenciana. España. Spain.*









El arpa de Valencia - The harp of Valencia by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praga. República Checa. Czech Republic.*









Praga - Prague - Praha by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia. Comunidad Valenciana. España. Spain.*









Skyline de Valencia - Skyline of Valencia by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba. Andalucía. España. Spain.*









Mezquita de Córdoba y puente romano - The mosque of Cordoba and the roman brigde. by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uno de los numerosos castillos del Rhin, Entre Koblenz y Mainz (Coblenza y Maguncia). Alemania. Germany.*









Castillos del Rin - Castles of the Rhine by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paseando por San Petersburgo - Rusia. Russia.*









Iglesia del Salvador sobre la sangre derramada - The Church of Our Savior on the Spilled Blood by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Cartagena. Murcia. España. Spain.*









La soledad - The loneliness by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante. Comunidad Valenciana. España. Spain.*









Benidorm by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Ciudad Encantada de Cuenca. Cuenca. Castilla la Mancha. España. Spain.*









Ciudad Encantada by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista desde el Castillo. Cuenca. Castilla La Mancha. España. Spain.*









Cuenca by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa, Portugal


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camogli (GE), Liguria, Italy*









Camogli - square 2014-09-19 183554 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colourful Vipiteno, Italy*









Colourful Vipiteno by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Duomo - Milan, Italy"*









Piazza Duomo - Milan by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Atlantic Ocean at Ponta de Sagres, Portugal*









The Atlantic Ocean at Ponta de Sagres, Portugal by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Arenales del Sol. Elche. Alicante. Comunidad Valenciana. España. Spain.*









Playa de los Arenales del Sol - Los Arenales del Sol beach. by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camogli (GE), Liguria, Italy*









Framed camogli 2014-09-19 173000 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Albudeite badlands (Murcia, Spain)*

Badlands by Francisco Jose Lorite Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia (Cartagena, Spain)*

La Azohía, Murcia by Sitoo, en Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek - Croatia*










Photo: Ena Leh


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

At the end of The Long Walk (which is very long) stands the statue of George III, it was built by his son George IV and bears the inscription "the best of fathers" in Latin. They absolutely hated each other...










Berwick Upon Tweed as seen from London bound train from Edinburgh. It was a sunny day all the way to London...except in Berwick Upon Tweed which was enveloped in a thick slither of fog rolling in from the sea. Upon crossing the Tweed it was sunny once again as if somebody cut the fog with an axe...










_*all photos are my own_


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grotte di Catullo, Italy*









Grotte di Catullo by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algarve, Portugal *
Praia da Dona Ana, Lagos









Algarve, Portugal by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llegando a Loarre. Huesca. Aragón. España. Spain.*









Loarre by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague. (Czech Republic)*









Staromestske námestí. Praga. Prague. Praha. by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palazzo Tobia Pallavicino (Camera di Commercio, GE), Liguria, Italy*









Palazzo Tobia Pallavicino 2014-09-19 143826 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spring in Varenna, Italy*









Spring in Varenna by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Assisi, Italy*









Assisi, Italy by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llanes. Asturias. España. Spain.*









Llanes. Cubos de la memoria. - Memory cubes by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garraitz (San Nicolás) en Lekeitio, Spain*









Desde la isla de Garraitz (San Nicolás) en Lekeitio by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rifugio Balma, Prato Nevoso (CN), Piemonte, Italy*









Natura pittrice - painterly nature 2014-08-15 154340 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naviglio Grande by night, Milinan, Italy*









Naviglio Grande by night by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foligno, Umbria, Italy*









A liveable city by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lekeitio - Isla de Garraitz (San Nicolás). Spain*









Lekeitio - Isla de Garraitz (San Nicolás). by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilica di Santa Maria Assunta, Genova, Italy*









Genova, chiesa di Carignano 2013-11-13 131910 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bakio. Spain*









Alrededores de Bakio - Somewhere closes to Bakio by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anguillara, Italy*









Anguillara, Italy by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naviglio Grande, Milan, Italy"*









Naviglio Grande by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*









Long shadows on Tiber by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hondarribia, Pays Basque, Spain*









Hondarribia by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prato Nevoso (CN), Piemonte, Italy*









Mountain roads 2014-08-14 172748 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Gebas (Murcia, Spain)*

Barrancos de Gebas by mundotorpe, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nest Point, Isle of Skye. Scotland.*









Nest Point, Isle of Skye. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glenfinnan, Scotland*









Glenfinnan. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old Man of Storr, Isle of Skye. Scotland*









The Old Man of Storr, Isle of Skye. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quiraing, Isle of Skye. Scotland*









Quiraing, Isle of Skye. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer night, Corfu. Greece*









Summer night, Corfu. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paxos island. Greece*









Paxos island. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parga, Greece.*









Parga, Greece. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh. Scotland*









Edinburgh. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nest Point Lighthouse, Isle of Skye. Scotland*









Nest Point Lighthouse, Isle of Skye. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Torrevieja, Spain*

Parque Natural de la Mata-Torrevieja VIII by escribirconlacabeza, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kotor. Montenegro*









Kotor. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mostar, Bosnia-Herzegovina.*









Mostar, Bosnia-Herzegovina. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de España, Seville. Spain*









Plaza de España, Seville. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tibles Mountains, Eastern Carpathians. Romania*









Tibles Mountains, Eastern Carpathians. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olvera, Cádiz, Andalusia. Spain*









Olvera, Cádiz, Andalusia. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mostar, Bosnia-Herzegovina.*









Mostar, Bosnia-Herzegovina. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sveti Stefan. Budva, Montenegro*









Sveti Stefan. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik. Croatia*









Dubrovnik. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kravice waterfalls. Bosnia and Herzegovina*









Kravice waterfalls. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kotor bay. Montenegro.*









Kotor bay. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fanad Head Lighthouse, Donegal. Ireland*









Fanad Head Lighthouse, Donegal. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rodnei Mountains, Romania.*









Rodnei Mountains, Romania. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View towards Howth Lighthouse. Ireland*









View towards Howth Lighthouse. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Antequera, Málaga. Spain*









Sunset in Antequera, Málaga. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Paris. France*









Sunset over Paris. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plopiș wooden church, Maramureș. Romania*









Plopiș wooden church, Maramureș. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naran Strand, Portnoo, Donegal. Ireland*









Naran Strand, Portnoo, Donegal. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Córdoba, Andalusia. Spain*









Córdoba, Andalusia. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de España, Seville, Spain.*









Plaza de España, Seville, Spain. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alhambra, Granada. Spain*









Alhambra, Granada. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcos de la Frontera. Andalusia, Spain*









Arcos de la Frontera. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The roman bridge and Mezquita cathedral in Cordoba. Spain*









The roman bridge and Mezquita cathedral in Cordoba. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia. 2015*









saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petergof. Saint Petersburg, Russia. 2015*









saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin, Ireland. *


















saint patrick's cathedral by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macreddin Village, Wicklow, Ireland. *









ireland by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaliningrad, Russia.*









kaliningrad by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balos lagoon, Crete, Greece. *









balos lagoon by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia.*









saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia. *









tallinn by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Сhania, Crete, Greece.*









chania by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Kourtaliotiko Gorge, Crete, Greece.*









kourtaliotiko gorge by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland.*









helsinki by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland. *









white nights in helsinki by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Belgium.*









brugge by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. *









barcelona by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands.*









haarlem by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic. *









prague by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France.*









paris by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Karlštejn village, Czech Republic. *









karlštejn by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic.*









prague by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden, Germany. *









dresden by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans, Netherlands. *









holland by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia. *









saint petersburg by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve, Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores, Portugal


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villena (Alicante, Spain)*

Castillo de La Atalaya by Francisco Esteve, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benicassim (Castellón, Spain)*

Playa Torre San Vicente, Benicàssim (Spain) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Belgium*









brugge by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montserrat, Catalonia, Spain. *









montserrat by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands.*









rotterdam by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia.*









moscow by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delft, Netherlands.*









delft by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia.*









moscow by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic. *









český krumlov by Dara Pilyugina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durham Cathedral, UK*









Durham Cathedral by Anthony Gurr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Barrea, Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo, Italy*









Lago di Barrea, Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portofino, Italy*









Portofino by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llegando a Tahull. Spain*
Pirineo de Lérida. Cataluña. 









Llegando a Tahull. by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the Tower Bridge, looking to the city hall and "more London" UK*









Another "London eye" (color version) 2013-09-08 172040 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cádiz. Spain*









Cádiz. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Vienna

Vienna by Krister, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Sierra Nevada. Andalusia, Spain*









View of Sierra Nevada. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordoba, Andalusia. Spain*









Cordoba, Andalusia. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durham Castle. UK"*









Durham Castle by Anthony Gurr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo, Italy*









Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo, Italy by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portofino, Italy*









Portofino by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santander. Cantabria. España.*








Santander desde el Cabo Mayor by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower of London, UK*









Tower of London 2013-09-08 155852 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Begijnhof, Bruges. Belgium*









Begijnhof, Bruges. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm by Night by Roy T. Ilagsmoen, en Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Madrid

Madrid by Lanpernas Dospuntozero, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durham Castle, UK*









Durham Castle by Anthony Gurr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scanno, Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo, Italy*









Scanno, Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo, Italy by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portofino, Italy*









Portofino by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Jean-de-Luz, Aquitaine, France*









Pintura callejera en San Juan de Luz - Street painting in San Juan de Luz by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Docklands, London, UK*









The Woman in red 2013-09-08 114016 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valetta, Malta.*









Valetta, Malta. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Chech Republic*









Praga by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Chech Republic*









Praga ao amanhecer by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Chech Republic*









Praga, old city by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Chech Republic*









Anoitecer em Praga by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Chech Republic*









Aquarela by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ratstrinkstube, blue hour, Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany*









Ratstrinkstube, blue hour, Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinkelsbühl, Germany*









Dinkelsbühl by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rothemburg ob der Tauber, Germany*









Rothemburg ob der Tauber by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Helsinki (Finland)*









Catedral de Helsinki by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallin - Estonia*









Tallin - Estonia by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallin - Estonia *
Catedral Ortodoxa









Tallin - Estonia by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*









Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerta de Alcalá - Madrid, Spain*









Puerta de Alcalá - Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio dos Correios - Madrid, Spain*









Palacio dos Correios - Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza Mayor - Madrid, Spain*









Plaza Mayor - Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio Real - Madrid, Spain*









Palacio Real - Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Almudena - Madrid, Spain*









Catedral de Almudena - Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio Real - Madrid, Spain*









Palacio Real - Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*









Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## sunnywander (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lodz, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on the historical disctrict of Belgrade with the river Sava and the Cathedral Church. Serbia*









Поглед на стари Београд, реку Саву и Саборну Цркву by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green Drina - summer landscape, Serbia*









Green Drina - summer landscape by Katarina Stefanović, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*









Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*









Madrid by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascais - Portugal*









Cascais - Portugal by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tara mountain, Serbia.*









Day's last rays by Irene Becker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hildesheim | Germany*









Market place of Hildesheim by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascais, Lisbon, Portugal*









Cascais by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estoril - Portugal*









Estoril - Portugal by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg | Germany*









Hamburg, overlooking the Ponton and Poststraße by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Osnabrück | Germany*









Market place Osnabrueck with the Church of St. Mary by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sintra - Portugal*









Sintra - Portugal by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg | Germany*









View of the City sporting harbour and Hafencity by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade | Serbia*









Црква Светог Саве и Храм светог Саве by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bückeburg | Germany*









Schloss Bückeburg by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascais, Portugal*









Cascais by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*









Lisboa by Sandra Koche, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo | Norway*









Oslo Barcode by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salzburg | Austria*









Salzburg by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paternoster Square London, UK"*









Paternoster Square London by Tim A. Bruening, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durham Cathedral and River Wear, UK*









Durham Cathedral and River Wear by Anthony Gurr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle Aurina, Sudtirolo, Italia*









Valle Aurina by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portofino, Italy*









Portofino by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Jean-de-Luz, Aquitaine, France*









El cielo se cae - Sky falls. by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Docklands, London, UK*









Double sunburst 2013-09-08 115108 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ceahlau Mountains, Romania.*









Above the clouds. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Barrea (AQ), Abruzzo - Italy*















di Dario Fargnoli, su Flickr










di Luigi Alesi, su Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roda - Andalusia - Spain*









Roda - Andalusia - Spain by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Lourenço - Ericeira - Portugal*









Sunset in Portugal by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









Venice - Italy by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Versailles, France*









Versailles, France by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kramgasse, Bern - Switzerland*









Kramgasse, Bern - Switzerland by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris - France*

Avenue des Champs-Elysées 









Paris - France by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bundeshaus - The Swiss Parlament*

Bern - Switzerland









Bundeshaus - The Swiss Parlament by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fontana di Trevi, Roma, Italia*









Fontana di Trevi by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*









Lisbon, Portugal by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome - Italy*









Night in Rome by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Mont Saint Michel; Region of Lower Normandy, in northern France.*









The Mont Saint Michel by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*
Knowing the mysterious canals of Venice.









Venice, Italy by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*









Florence, Italy by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belem Tower - Lisbon, Portugal*









Belem Tower - Lisbon, Portugal by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern - Switzerland. (with iPhone 4s) *









Swiss train station by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*









Florence, Italy by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bern, Switzerland*









Bern, Switzerland by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Interlaken, Switzerland*









Interlaken, Switzerland by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









Venice - Italy by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*









Florence, Italy by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/B1KDUe]Nowy Wiśnicz / Castle in Nowy Wiśnicz, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Durham Cathedral and City Skyline, UK"*









Durham Cathedral and City Skyline by Anthony Gurr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Open Air Performance, Oslo, Norway*









Open Air Performance by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portofino, Italy*









Portofino by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santander. Cantabria. Spain*









Playa del Camello en Santander - Camel beach in Santander by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genova, Italy*









Clouds at Golden Hour, Genova 2013-10-16 184426 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges. Belgium"*









Bruges. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coliseum, Rome. Italy*









Coliseum, Rome by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Ponte 25 de abril









Lisbon, Portugal by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Geneva, Switzerland*









_0011265 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The main street of the medieval city of Gruyères. Switzerland*









_0011409 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gruyere high country farm hidden between the beautiful landscape, Switzerland*









_0011404 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ville de Luxembourg - Quartier Grund au bord de l'Alzette*









Stadt Luxemburg - Stadtteil Grund am Ufer der Alzette by Jean-Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vianden, Luxemburg*









Vianden, Luxemburg by Martin van Duijn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallgrímskirkja-church of Hallgrímur, Iceland*









_00K5766ca1 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxemburg Grund - St. Jean du Grund*









Luxemburg Grund by Michael Krolop, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aurora @ Ólafsvík, Iceland*









_00K5725c by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First encounter aurora @ Skógasafn, Iceland*









_00K4798 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grund, Luxemburg*









Grund, Luxemburg by Ilya Grigorik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stokksnes Lighthouse, Iceland*









//flic.kr/p/r9LNeB]_00K5246[/url] by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower of London at Night. UK"*









Tower of London at Night by Anthony Gurr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*









Astrup Fearnley Museet, by Renzo Piano by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Firenze - View from Piazzale Michelangelo, Italy*









Firenze - View from Piazzale Michelangelo by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lighthouse at Santander, Spain*









Faro en Santander - Lighthouse at Santander by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Batman's Building, London, UK*









Batman's Building 2013-09-06 184651 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal Grande, Venice. Italy*









Canal Grande, Venice. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Bretagne - Presqu'île de Crozon - Pointe du Toulinguet, France"*









Bretagne - Presqu'île de Crozon - Pointe du Toulinguet by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espagne - sitges - seescape - Sunrise (Spain)*









Espagne - sitges - seescape - Sunrise by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paysage neige - campagne iséroise - landscape (France)*









Paysage neige - campagne iséroise - landscape by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy, France*









Annecy - lac - nocturne sur vieille ville by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cote d'Azur - Menton, France*









Cote d'Azur - Menton - nocturne by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy by night, France*









ANNECY by night - pause longue vieille ville by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Calanques -Sourniou, France*









Les Calanques -Sourniou by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Serre-Ponçon Alpes du Sud, France*









Lac de Serre-Ponçon Alpes du Sud by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris la Seine, France*









Paris la Seine by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* cap d'Antibes port de l'olivette, France*









ANTIBES : cap d'Antibes port de l'olivette by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grenoble-Bastille, montagne, France*









Grenoble-Bastille, montagne by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy, France*









13062011-2011_06_13 ANNECY LAC RAW.jpg by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crémieu, France*









03032013-2013_03_03 WEEK END BENE-CREMIEU-CHTEAU-LES FILLES RAW-6.jpg by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Tirana, Albania.*


Kombinat, Tirane by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Grudziądz, Poland*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Murcia, Spain*

Murcia: puente del Carmen - "Procesión de los Coloraos". by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia Spain, Central Market.*

Mercado Central Valencia by adrien_colmant, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Versailles, France*


















Chateau de Versailles Chandeliers by Richard Cabrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach Homes in Saint-Jean-de-Luz, France*









Beach Homes in Saint-Jean-de-Luz by Richard Cabrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carcassonne, France*









Carcassonne France by Richard Cabrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*









Monte Carlo by Richard Cabrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*









Monaco by Chris Wevers, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*









Monaco by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tolmin Gorges, Slovenia*









Tolmin Gorges by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kozjak Waterfall, Slovenia*









Kozjak Waterfall by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Bohinj is Slovenia's largest glacial lake. *









Bohinj Lake by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bohinj Lake, Slovenia*









Bohinj Lake by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vodnikov Razglednik, Slovenia*









Vodnikov Razglednik by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vintgar Gorge, Slovenia*









Vintgar Gorge by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slovenia*









Slovenia by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*









_00K4711ca1 by Kong K S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kraków Opera House, Poland*









Kraków Opera House, Poland by Anthony Gurr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*









Bergen by Lucia Fantasia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Castello - Torino, Italy*









Piazza Castello - Torino by Federica Gentile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cudillero. Asturias. España.*









Cudillero by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London city Hall and Tower Bridge, UK*









London city Hall and Tower Bridge 2013-09-06 190034 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Veneto. Italy*









Verona, Veneto. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont d'Arc- gorges de l'Ardèche, France*









Pont d'Arc- gorges de l'Ardèche by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peričnik Waterfall, Slovenia*









Peričnik Waterfall by Gin-Lung Cheng, sur Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Durres , Albania (Shqiperia)*










wikimapia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores, Portugal


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/BwhQJR]Christmas Warsaw by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Sberla (Dec 16, 2015)

Boyshow said:


> *Piazza Castello - Torino, Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaah i know this girl!!! grande Fede!!!!


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Ademuz (Valencia, Spain)*

20100621 Ademuz. La Vega by José-Martín Antón Crespo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Segorbe (Castellón, Spain)*

Segorbe by José Luis, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liljeholmskajen reflections, Sweden*









Liljeholmskajen reflections by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Donau river and the Pest-side of Budapest. Hungary*









Donau Sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour and Sunset in Saltsjöbaden. Stockholm, Sweden*









Grand Hotel Saltsjöbaden by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris on the Seine, France*









Paris on the Seine by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm city blue hour, Sweden*









Stockholm city blue hour by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hornstull, Stockholm, Sweden.*









September sunset in Hornstull by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridges over Douro river at the town of Peso da Régua. Portugal*









Bridges over Douro by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arc de Triomphe panorama *
Paris Skyline. France









Arc de Triomphe panorama by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Djurgårdskanalen, Stockolm, Sweden*









Djurgårdskanalen by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Söder Mälarstrand to the old town of Stockholm. Sweden*









Söder Mälarstrand by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A summer evening above Stockholm, Sweden*









A summer evening above Stockholm by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gripsholm Castle, Sweden*









Gripsholm Castle by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooftops of Paris, France*









Rooftops of Paris by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Champs-Élysées, Paris, France*









Champs-Élysées by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Arc de Triomphe to La Défence, Paris, France*









From Arc de Triomphe to La Défence by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunny autumn day in Paris, France*









Sunny autumn day in Paris by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Paris from the Tour Montparnasse. France*









Paris sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the central parts of Stockholm seen from the Västerbron bridge. Sweden*









Heavy clouds over Stockholm by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warschauer Strasse Berlin, Germany*









Warschauer Strasse Berlin by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Södermalm, Sweden*









Sunset over Södermalm by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm harbor view, Sweden*









Stockholm harbor view by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

modestman said:


> Boyshow you bring awesome pictures!!! Thank you.


Thank you very much modestman :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kragerø blue hour, Norway*









Kragerø blue hour by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Somewhere in France... by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Living by the sea, Reine, Norway*









Living by the sea by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Høyheimsvik, Norway*









Dive? by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kongsberg Church aerial, Norway*









Kongsberg Church aerial by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rauma river dressed for autumn, Norway*









Rauma river dressed for autumn by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kongsberg dressed for autumn, Norway*









Kongsberg dressed for autumn by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hemsedal dressed for autumn, Norway*
View from Karisetberget.









Hemsedal dressed for autumn by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Revillagigedo Palace, Gijon, Camino del Norte, Camino de Santiago, Asturias, Spain.*









Revillagigedo Palace, Gijon, Camino del Norte, Camino de Santiago, Asturias, Spain. by pedro lastra, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kydathineon street in Plaka (Athens), Greece*
Kydathineon Street by Junichi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Greece*
Παραλία Θεσσαλονίκης by Theo Mirk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View of Santorini island, Greece*
DSC_4625-2 by Marie, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tabarca /Alicante, Spain*

Tabarca island by dani moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue lagoon, Norway*









Blue lagoon by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence at magical hour, with the Palazzo Vecchio and Brunelleschi's Duomo. Tuscany, Italy.*









Florence at magical hour, with the Palazzo Vecchio and Brunelleschi's Duomo. Tuscany, Italy. by pedro lastra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val d'Orcia, near San Quirico d'Orcia, Toscana, Italy.*









Val d'Orcia, near San Quirico d'Orcia, Toscana, Italy. by pedro lastra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brunelleschi's Duomo, Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore, Firenze, Toscana, Italia.*









Brunelleschi's Duomo, Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore, Firenze, Toscana, Italia. by pedro lastra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Vecchio, Firenze, Toscana, Italia.*









Ponte Vecchio, Firenze, Toscana, Italia. by pedro lastra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black island, Norway*









Black island by Ron Jansen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The perfect sunrise (Tower Bridge, London United Kingdom)*









L'alba perfetta / The perfect sunrise (Tower Bridge, London United Kingdom)(Explore!!!) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg im Breisgau, Münstertürme, Germany*









Freiburg im Breisgau, Münstertürme by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Belgium*









Brugge by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium Bridge, London, United Kingdom*









Il tentacolo / The tentacle (Millennium Bridge, London, United Kingdom)(Buon Natale!!! / Merry Christmas!!!) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old-fashioned Christmas(Syon Park, London, United Kingdom*









Natale vecchio stile / Old-fashioned Christmas(Syon Park, London, United Kingdom)(Buon Natale!!! / Merry Christmas!!!) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The last moment of stillness (City of London, London, United Kingdom)*









L'ultimo attimo di calma / The last moment of stillness (City of London, London, United Kingdom)(Explore!!!) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge reflections, Belgium*









Brugge, reflections by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Grote Markt, Belgium*









Brugge, Grote Markt by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The rising tide (Vauxhall, London, United Kingdom)*









Sale la marea / The rising tide (Vauxhall, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hammersmith, London, United Kingdom*









L'angolo che amo / The corner I love (Hammersmith, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cornish night (Looe, Cornwall, United Kingdom)*









Una notte in Cornovaglia / Cornish night (Looe, Cornwall, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, windmill, Belgium*









Brugge, windmill by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, facades, Belgium*









Brugge, facades by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower bridge and Tower of London, City of London, United Kingdom*









Il dono del volo / Given to fly (Tower bridge and Tower of London, City of London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Land's End, Cornwall, United Kingdom*









La fine / The end (Land's End, Cornwall, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Beguinage-Garten, Belgium*









Brugge, Beguinage-Garten by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, tourist boat, Belgium*









Brugge, tourist boat by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the calm Tiber (Rome, Lazio, Italy)*









Sul calmo Tevere / On the calm Tiber (Rome, Lazio, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Les Invalides, Paris, France*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Canal, Belgium*









Brugge, Canal by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking for peace (Val Veny, Valle D'Aosta, Italy)*









Cercando la pace / Looking for peace (Val Veny, Valle D'Aosta, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chain Bridge (Széchenyi lánchíd), Budapest, Hungary*









between east and west by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keszthely, Hungary*









Festetics Palace by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
(outdoor ice rink behind the Art Pavilion)









happy happy merry merry by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rovinj, Croatia*









the bluest hour by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greece, Canoe tour*









Greece, Canoe tour by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Navona, Roma, Italy*









Piazza Navona by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A walk in the past (Ghent, East Flanders, Belgium)*









Una passeggiata nel passato / A walk in the past (Ghent, East Flanders, Belgium) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London, United Kingdom*









Any color you like (Canary Wharf, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kamacnik, Croatia*









river of light by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The fort of Veliki Tabor is one of the most important cultural and historical monuments in continental Croatia*









Veliki Tabor by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Closer (Tower Bridge, London, United Kingdom)*









Più Vicino / Closer (Tower Bridge, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza, Italy*









invitation to the soul by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Konstantinsbogen, Roma, Italy*









Konstantinsbogen by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mercato Estivo / Summer market (Sisto Bridge, Rome, Italy)*









Mercato Estivo / Summer market (Sisto Bridge, Rome, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hamburg, Germany *









Speicherstadt by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









una strada nel deserto by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Dream (Ghent, East Flanders, Belgium)*









Sogno blu / Blue Dream (Ghent, East Flanders, Belgium) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novigrad na Dobri, Croatia'*









stormy siege by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View over Berlin, Germany*









View over Berlin by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A road to the Miracles (Pisa, Tuscany, Italy)*









Una strada per i Miracoli / A road to the Miracles (Pisa, Tuscany, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Planetarium and Observatory, Chorzów southern Poland


----------



## Floch PC 11 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Place of Champ-Jacquet, Rennes, Brittany (northwestern France)*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rSi3QL]
Rennes - centre historique by Elanie Einmann, sur Flickr[/URL]


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sagunto - Sagunt (Valencia, Spain)*

Sagunto desde arriba by Rubén Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*









Twice you find the one you claim it (again) by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playa del Garraf (Barcelona), Spain*









Playa del Garraf (Barcelona) by Jose Jiménez Martinez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El rio Noguera de Tor al paso por Barruera Lerida (Spain)*









El rio Noguera de Tor al paso por Barruera Lerida!! by Jose Jiménez Martinez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Tower Bridge & the Shard, England*









London Calling (2) by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beaugrenelle, Paris depuis le Pont Mirabeau au soleil couchant, France*









Beaugrenelle by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jardin & Remparts de Vannes, Bretagne, France*









Vannes à l'heure bleue by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The City of London skyscrapers, England*









City of London by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster sunset *
London Eye & Houses of Parliament, seen from from Waterloo Bridge, London. UK









Westminster sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, France*









2 minutes à Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île de la Cité & Institut de France, Paris*









Lutèce by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cable car Old Town Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Going up by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quai Benjamin Franklin* 
Port de Saint-Goustan, Auray, Bretagne, France









Quai Benjamin Franklin by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, France*









Paris sera toujours Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower portion of Lower Plitvice Falls, Croatia*









Emerald Pool by Malcolm Carlaw, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canale di Canneregio from Ponte delle Guglie, Venice, Italy*









Canale di Canneregio from Ponte delle Guglie by Malcolm Carlaw, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice National Park, Croatia*

[








Cooling the Fire by Malcolm Carlaw, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bled Island, Slovenia.*









The Jewel of Slovenia by Malcolm Carlaw, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice. The Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute, Italy*









Divine Insurance by Malcolm Carlaw, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia*









Plitvička jezera by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Tour Eiffel en bleu blanc rouge après les attentats de Paris, le 13.11.2015. France*









Fluctuat Nec Mergitur by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'Institut de France, Paris (France)"*









Institut de France by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mykonos bay, Greece*









Mykonos bay by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sky over Berlin (Reichstag, Berlin, Germany)*









Il cielo sopra Berlino / The sky over Berlin (Reichstag, Berlin, Germany) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Bridge & the Shard sunset, UK*









Lights on by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burano, Venise, Italie*









Burano by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le mont Blanc depuis la Plagne, France*









Le Mont Blanc by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense rush hour, Paris. France*









Business district Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Tour Eiffel depuis le Champ-de-Mars, Paris. France*









La Tour Eiffel by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port de Saint-Goustan, Auray, Bretagne, France*









Saint-Goustan by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge, London, UK*









Tower Bridge by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nymphe du Pont Alexandre-III et la Tour Eiffel, Paris, France*









Love story by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St George Wharf, London, UK*









Vauxhall riverside by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*French touch *
Statue de la Liberté et la Tour Eiffel, Paris, France









French touch by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris depuis le Pont Mirabeau à l'heure bleue, France*









Paris state of lights by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Tour Eiffel depuis le pont Bir-Hakeim, 7am, Paris, France (HDR), France*









Rush hour Paris (HDR) by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Massif du Mont-Blanc, Savoie, France*









End of the day by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Tower Bridge seen from City Hall, England*









The Bridge by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chelsea Bridge & Albert Bridge crossing the Thames, London, UK*









Battersea by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London skyline seen from Chelsea World's End, England*









Central London Skyline by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plagne centre depuis Plagne Aime 2000, Savoie, France*









Plagne centre miniature by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Vauxhall & Millbank, London, England"*









Millbank Pier by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*best place in Mykonos, Greece*









best place in Mykonos by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of London, United Kingdom*









Lost in translation (City of London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Denia (Alicante, Spain)*


Guten Morgen Dénia by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villajoyosa (Alicante, Spain)*


Villajoyosa by alphawolf_2013, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stamford, England*









stamford england by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*colmar france*









colmar france by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bellagio lake como, Italy*









bellagio lake como by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*old zurich in rain, Switzerland*









old zurich in rain by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bellagio and lake como, Italy*









bellagio and lake como by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cambridge college and canals, UK*









cambridge college and canals by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam at night, Netherlands*









amsterdam at night by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse schans Netherlands*









zaanse schans netherlands by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam sunset, Netherlands*









amsterdam sunset by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*trondheim at night, Norway*









trondheim at night by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kingswear, dartmouth, England (UK)*









kingswear, dartmouth by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Belgium*









belgian autumn by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Majorca, Spain*









port de soller majorca by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oban, Scotland*









scotland by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jardin & Remparts de Vannes, Bretagne, France*









Gwened by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*view to western of samos, Greece*
on the hiking tour to Kerkis









view to western of samos by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rose de Montmarte, Paris, France*









La Maison Rose by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mykonos, old port, Greece*









Mykonos, old port by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiandre / Flanders (Damme, West Flanders, Belgium)*









Fiandre / Flanders (Damme, West Flanders, Belgium) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London skyline taken from Kensington, England*









London calling by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Posidonio, Greece*









Posidonio by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Medieval reflections (Ghent, East Flanders, Belgium)*









Riflessioni medievali / Medieval reflections (Explore!!!) (Ghent, East Flanders, Belgium) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf and the O2, London, England*









Da qui posso sentire il profumo del mare / From here I can smell the scent of the sea (Explore!!!) (Canary Wharf and the O2, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge & the shard, London"*









Contemplation (2) by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Acropolis by night, Athens. Greece*









Acropolis by night by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steel waterfall (King’s Cross Station, London, England)*









Cascata d'acciaio / Steel waterfall (King’s Cross Station, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Squero di San Trovaso Venice, Italy*









squero di San Trovaso by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fisherman's Bastion, Budapest, Hungary*









bastion of twilight by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chain Bridge (Széchenyi lánchíd), Budapest, Hungary*









between east and west by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keszthely, Hungary*









Festetics Palace by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainy evening on Budapestt, Hungary*









Rainy evening on Budapest by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*DJI Inspire in the Brecon Beacons, Wales (UK)*









DJI Inspire in the Brecon Beacons by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante in the blue hour, Spain*









Blue by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Three Cliffs Bay, Wales*









Three Cliffs Bay by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante, Panorama of the Port, Spain*









Alicante, Panorama of the Port by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante - Panorama of the port, Spain*









Alicante - Panorama of the port by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante Blue Hour, Spain*









Alicante Blue Hour by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Hoguera Oficial, Alicante, Spain*









La Hoguera Oficial by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante Panorama, Spain*









Alicante Panorama by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante, Spain*









La Explanada by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun, Sea, Surf in Alicante, Spain*









Sun, Sea, Surf in Alicante by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*DJI Inspire 1 Over Wales*









DJI Inspire 1 Over Wales by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pierhead Building, Cardiff, UK*









The Pierhead Building, Cardiff by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise Over Nash Point Lighthouse, Wales*









Sunrise Over Nash Point Lighthouse by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Welsh Sphinx, Wale (UK)*









The Welsh Sphinx by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Vienna, Austria*













[
by alfred lex, su Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fanad head. Ireland*









Fanad head. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Irish Fantasy. (Ireland)*









Irish Fantasy. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamnoy dusk. Reine, Norway*









Hamnoy dusk. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casa Del Huesco, Castilla. Spain*









The road to spirituality XIII. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Castilla. Spain*









Thunderstruck!!! by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Avila Castle, Spain*









In My Dreams... by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huesca, Spain*









Geologic Gem. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofeten, Norway*









The road to spirituality XI. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Norway*









Cold morning. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Norway*









Good morning Reine! by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten Church, Norway*









The road to spirituality X. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magic Reine, Norway*









Magic Reine by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*









Thunderstorm approaching. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusk of the Planet of the Apes. Portugal.*









Dusk of the Planet of the Apes. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adraga, Portugal*









Adraga by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Glimpse of Light in the Darkness.Aveiro, Portugal*









A Glimpse of Light in the Darkness. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*









Scattered clouds. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland*









Kirkjufell by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









When the curtain comes down... by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Think green!!! by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland"*









The magic pond. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Resia, Italy"*









Lago di Resia by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The shining village (Richmond, London, England)*









Il villaggio splendente / The shining village (Richmond, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Speicherstadt (literally: 'City of Warehouses') in Hamburg, Germany *









Speicherstadt by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gueirua sunset, Spain*









Gueirua sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise Over Caerphilly Castle - Wales*









Sunrise Over Caerphilly Castle - EXPLORED! Thank You  by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, Spain. Central Market 

Valencia: plaza del Mercado. by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Palermo Beach, Albania.*


Palermo beach by ChR1sTare, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea (Alicante, Spain)*

Albir and Altea, Costa Blanca by Baz Richardson, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Penarth Penarth Pier, Cardiff. Wales*









Morning Flight by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novigrad na Dobri, Croatia*









dreamscape by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe sunset, Spain*









San Juan de Gaztelugatxe sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Yes, I have seen the light!!! by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meran, Italy*









Meran by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penarth Pier - View From a Drone, Wales*









Penarth Pier - View From a Drone by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novigrad na Dobri, Croatia*









stormy siege by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*playa del silencio sunset, Asturias, Spain*









playa del silencio sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mighty fumarole. Iceland*









Mighty fumarole. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne by night, Switzerland*









Lucerne by night by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz, Alicante, Spain*









The Blue Hour by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg Town Hall lobby, Germany*









vaults of power by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrika by night, Spain*









Barrika by night by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hafnarfjörÿur, Iceland*









The Triangle experience. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*swiss national parc*









swiss national parc by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cardiff Bay, Wales*









Cardiff Bay by Fotomondeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old Town Castle in Varazdin, Croatia, built from 14th-19th ct. (covering medieval-renaissance-baroque periods). It is currently on the UNESCO World Heritage Tentative List (i.e. nominated for a World Heritage Site).*









Varazdin by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los urros sunset, Spain*









Los urros sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The lost castle. Ucero, Spain*









The lost castle. by darklogan1, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zernez, Switzerland*









valley by duqueıros, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Durres Waterfront, Albania.*


Durres, Albania - the end of boulevard by Mariusz Kędzierski, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Durres, Albania.*


Rruga Tregetare, Durres, Albania by maykal, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*The Holy Bridge, Kosovo.*


The holy Bridge by Burim Muqa, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Moros*, Zaragoza Province, Community of Aragon, Spain









Moros by Diego Delso, on Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Torla-Ordesa*, Huesca Province, Community of Aragon, Spain









Church of San Salvador by Diego Delso, on Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ille et vilaine, Brittany, France*









En passant chercher le pain ... by Ludovic Lagadec, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kingston Ridge and Ashcombe Windmill, UK*









Kingston Ridge and Ashcombe Windmill by Alan MacKenzie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiiminkijoki River in winter, Finland*









Kiiminkijoki River in winter by M.T.L Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koiteli, Finland*









Koiteli by M.T.L Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Mountain Village, Bolzano, Italy*









The Mountain Village by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cold Night (Finland)*









Cold Night by M.T.L Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palatinate Forest Forest Hills, Germany*









Belonging by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alps Dolomites, Italy*









Breakthrough by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altvogtsburg, Bade-Wurtemberg, Germany*









Somewhere over the Hills by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the famous royal castle of Neuschwanstein, Bavaria, Germany*









The Two Castles by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle in the Forest, Bavaria, Germany*









Castle in the Forest by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krimml Power, Austria*









Krimml Power by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer in the Dolomites, Italy*









Summer in the Dolomites by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pinnacle, Dobbiaco, Italy*









The Pinnacle by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Svartifoss, Iceland*









Svartifoss by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Palatinate Forest which is the largest forest area in Germany *









Magic Kingdom by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise on the Rocks, Saxony, Germany*









Sunrise on the Rocks by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Godafoss, Iceland*









In Awe by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gullfoss, Iceland*









Forceful Power by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland*









Fairy-Tale Country by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tuscan Dream, Italy*









The Tuscan Dream by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jagged Sunset, Germany*









Jagged Sunset by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Feldberg, Bade-Wurtemberg, Germany*









A White World by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lake District, UK*









The Lake District by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvička Jezera, Lika-Senj, Croatia*









Through a Green Paradise by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lanzarote, Spain*









Dream Beaches by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Hervideros, Lanzarote, Spain*









Lava Coast by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll, Germany*









Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll by Andreas Wonisch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gullfoss. Iceland*









enjoy the spray by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cité de Carcassonne, France*









Cité de Carcassonne by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gueirua sunset, Spain*









Gueirua sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe sunset, Spain*









San Juan de Gaztelugatxe sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Plebiscito is a large public square in central Naples, Italy.*









Piazza del Plebiscito by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sky over Naples, Italy*









The sky over Naples by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lake geneva flow, Switzerland*









lake geneva flow by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los urros sunset, Spain*









Los urros sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naviglio, the...river of Milan, in Christmas Time, Italy*









Naviglio in Christmas time by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Darsena Christmas Village, Milan, at sunrise, Italy*









The remains of Christmas by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porta Garibaldi (Milan city gate) by night, Italy*









Porta Garibaldi by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valensole, France*









fields of summer by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campiecho sunrise, Asturias, Spain*









Campiecho sunrise by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Lombardia, Italy*









Christmas 2015 by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Darsena Christmas Village in Milan, Italy*









Xmas 2015 in Milan by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piedmont in autumn (8000k views), Italy*









Piedmont in autumn (8000k views) by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Mongie, Midi-Pyrénées, France*









heavenly graze by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montenegro, Sveti Stefan sunset*









Montenegro, Sveti Stefan sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montenegro, Kotor sunset*









Montenegro, Kotor sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brianza is a geographical, historical and cultural area of Italy, at the foot of the Alps, in the North-West of Lombardy.*









Brianza 2 by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









je suis paris by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik sunset, Croatia*









Dubrovnik sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"SANTA MARGHERITA LIGURIA. ITALY"*









SANTA MARGHERITA LIGURIA by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CHIESA DI SAN MARTINO, BURANO, ITALY*









CHIESA DI SAN MARTINO, BURANO by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PORTOFINO, ITALY*









PORTOFINO by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadtteil Harleshausen, Cassel, Germany*









DOWN THAT PATH by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CANALS OF BURANO, VENICE, ITALY*









CANALS OF BURANO by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PORTOFINO, CINQUE TERRE, ITALY*









PORTOFINO, CINQUE TERRE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RIOMAGGIORE, CINQUE TERRE, ITALY*









RIOMAGGIORE, CINQUE TERRE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PORTO VENERE, ITALY*









PORTOVENERE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portofino, Liguria, Italy*









MANSION ON A HILL by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masca Valley, Tenerife. Spain*









masca valley by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road to Masca Valley on Tenerife. Spain*









road to masca by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canarias Island Sunset, Spain*









burning sky by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sacré-cœur, Paris, France*









sacré-cœur by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riomaggiore, Italy*









Riomaggiore by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Saint Michel, Basse Normandy, France*









mont saint michel and the late night sun by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manarola sunset, Italy*









Manarola sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SWISS ALPS*









SWISS ALPS by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the pier at chillon, Switzerland*
_lake geneva by the border of switzerland and france._









the pier at chillon by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PORTOVENERE, ITALY*









PORTOVENERE, ITALY by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waldsee, a lake in Waldorf (Germany) *









Summer Memories by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*









https://www.facebook.com/Warsaw/?fref=photo


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Mestre, Venice, Italia*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









la défense in view by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sestri Levante, Italy*









Sestri Levante by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MONTEROSSO, CINQUE TERRA. ITALY*









MONTEROSSO, CINQUE TERRA by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ventimiglia. Italy *
The last Italian town one will see before entering France.









Ventimiglia by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinant, Belgium*









Dinant, Belgium by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Saint-Michel (France) (Unesco world heritage)*









Mont Saint-Michel (France) (Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the town of Valensole. France*









valensole by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza sunset, Italy*









Vernazza sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PORTO VENERE. ITALY*









PORTOVENERE by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*landscape near the Aiguille du Moine, France*









Colossus by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ancient Greek theatre, Taormina, Sicily. Italy*









Ancient Greek theatre, Taormina, Sicily. by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand arche - la défense, Paris. France*









grand arche - la défense by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asseu rock. Sestri Levante, Italy*









Asseu rock by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portofino, Liguria, Italy*









PORTOFINO by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of the river Tarn and old town of Albi at dusk. France*









Broken Mirror by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Alexander Nevsky Cathedral in Sofia, Bulgaria*









The Alexander Nevsky Cathedral in Sofia, Bulgaria by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Monaco Port*









the monaco port by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manarola by night, Italy*









Manarola by night by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SCHLOSSGARTEN FULDA. GERMANY*









SCHLOSSGARTEN FULDA by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Blautopf is a spring of the river Blau in Southern Germany*









Blautopf by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye | The View. UK*









London Eye | The View by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Way | Prague, Czech Republic*









Royal Way | Prague, Czech Republic by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Veronese Idyll | Italy*









Veronese Idyll | Italy by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Through the Golden Alleys | Dresden, Germany*









Through the Golden Alleys | Dresden, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cologne Skyline | Germany*









Cologne Skyline | Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf at Night | London, England*









Canary Wharf at Night | London, England by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Bergamo | Italy*









Golden Bergamo | Italy by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Palace | Potsdam, Germany*









City Palace | Potsdam, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Big Krakow | Poland*









Little Big Krakow | Poland by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The best View | Berlin, Germany*









The best View | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Old Town | Prague, Czech Republic*









Little Old Town | Prague, Czech Republic by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peleș Castle | Sinaia, Romania*









Peleș Castle | Sinaia, Romania by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frauenkirche | Dresden, Germany*









Frauenkirche | Dresden, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saltwater Lake | Wieliczka, Poland*









Saltwater Lake | Wieliczka, Poland by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eternal Flame | Olympic Stadium Berlin. Germany*









Eternal Flame | Olympic Stadium Berlin by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bode Museum | Berlin, Germany*









Bode Museum | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhodes coast, Greece*









on the edge of rhodes by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*









Lofoten by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PORTOFINO, ITALY*









PORTOFINO by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesa di San Zaccaria, Venice, Italy"*









Chiesa di San Zaccaria by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glowing Zakopane | Poland*









Glowing Zakopane | Poland by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague in Pink | Czech Republic*









Prague in Pink | Czech Republic by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tradition and Modernity | Berlin, Germany*









Tradition and Modernity | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First Light on the Kraków Main Square | Poland*









First Light on the Kraków Main Square | Poland by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Desenzano del Garda | Italy*









Sunrise in Desenzano del Garda | Italy by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye on a Sunny Day in Winter | England*









London Eye on a Sunny Day in Winter | England by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Poznan, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/avx3Jw]Hotel by erik witsoe, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Building the future | Piazza Gae Aulenti, Milan ITALY*


Milano - Unicredit tower by ilic photographer


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Sunset, France*









KISS ME by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kirkjufell, Iceland*









Typical Kirkjufell by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Sunset, France*









Freedom Paris by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAIKAL 2015, RUSSIA*









Sacred by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAIKAL 2015, RUSSIA*









Iceage by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gornergrat sunset, Switzerland*









Gornergrat sunset by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









weave by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Austnesfjorden, Norway*









Austnesfjorden by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strasburg, Alsace, France*









COTTAGE ROW by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isola Bella, Lake Maggiore. Italy"*









Majestic by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer Godafoss, Iceland*









Summer Godafoss by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Memorial of Rebirth | Bucharest, Romania*









Memorial of Rebirth | Bucharest, Romania by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the top of Bergamo | Italy*









From the top of Bergamo | Italy by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel sunset, Paris, France*









Eiffel sunset by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midnight sun at Kirkjufell, Iceland*









Midnight sun at Kirkjufell by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bundesrat | Berlin, Germany*









Bundesrat | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucharest’s Palace of the Parliament – Ballroom | Romania*









Bucharest’s Palace of the Parliament – Ballroom | Romania by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Louvre Museum, Paris. France*









Louvre first time by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Riverside | Italy*









Verona Riverside | Italy by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tour, Paris, France*









The structure by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutscher Dom | Berlin, Germany*









Deutscher Dom | Berlin, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praca da Republica, Elvas, 2015, Portugal*









Praca da Republica, Elvas, 2015 by WestEndFoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda Countryside, Ronda, 2015, Spain*










*The Plains of Trujillo, Trujillo, 2015*









The Plains of Trujillo, Trujillo, 2015 by WestEndFoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Olive Groves of Andalucia, Espejo, 2015, Spain*









The Olive Groves of Andalucia, Espejo, 2015 by WestEndFoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Andalucian Farm, Ronda, 2015, Spain*









Andalucian Farm, Ronda, 2015 by WestEndFoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Granada Sunset, Granada, 2015, Spain*









Granada Sunset, Granada, 2015 by WestEndFoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sparkling Eiffel, Paris. France*









Sparkling Eiffel by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Streets of Lisbon


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Streets of Lisbon


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Streets of Lisbon


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Dresden, Germany


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Dresden, Germany


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

@pacific-nw credits (source) of your pictures, please.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ålesund, Norway*









Aalesund by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Middagshornet (1091 masl). Sunnmøre. Norway*









Middagshornet by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Fremste Kopphornet. The alps of Sunnmøre. Norway.*









Fremste Kopphornet by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skårasalen (1542 masl), Sunnmøre. Norway*









Skårasalen by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aalesund covered in snow. Norway*









Aalesund by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Straumgjerde, Sunnmøre. Norway*









First snowfall by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muldalsetra, Mountain hut above the Muldalsfossen waterfall. Tafjord. Norway*









Muldalsetra by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sykkylven, Norway*









Sykkylven by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heidelberg, Germany*









Heidelberger Schloss vom Karlsplatz by Helmut Gründler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mannheim. Rhein, Germany*









goldener Abend am Rheinufer by Helmut Gründler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vigo de Rio Palmas auf Fuerteventura, Spain*









Vigo de Rio Palmas auf Fuerteventura by Helmut Gründler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heidelberg, Germany*









 Ich hab' mein Herz... by Helmut Gründler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from mt Dalmannshornet (1476 masl), Sykkylven. Norway*









Dalmannshornet by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Albano- Roma, Italy*









Lago di Albano- Roma by aliffc3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silhouette- Venezia, Italy*









Silhouette- Venezia by aliffc3, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Serre Ponçon. France*









Lac de Serre Ponçon.France by Brigitte Diabolomint, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Canaille. France*









2015-10-14-IMG_3602 by Brigitte Diabolomint, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Sainte Croix à son extrémité est. France.*









2015-09-23-IMG_1724 by Brigitte Diabolomint, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Castle. Kent, UK*









Leeds Castle. Kent by Skyline, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The winter sunrise at Stockholm. Sweden*









The colors of northern dawn by Masahiro Noguchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Du vent sur Cassis. France*









IMG_0404 by Brigitte Diabolomint, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac de Serre -Ponçon dans le sud des Alpes Françaises.*









IMG_4306. by Brigitte Diabolomint, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Riksdag building, Stockholm, Sweden*









The Riksdag building, Stockholm by Masahiro Noguchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden"*









Freezing morning by Masahiro Noguchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye de Sant' Antimo en Toscane (Italy)"*









P1060226 by Brigitte Diabolomint, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genevreuille, Franche-Comté, France*









Thundering through the morning fog by VTZK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Buriano Bridge, Tuscany, Italy*









Ponte Buriano Bridge by Eddy Alvarez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vesterålen, Iceland*









Vesterålen by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amtsgericht, Hann. Münden. Germany*









Amtsgericht, Hann. Münden by Tim Stacks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night Walk on Piazza delle Erbe, Verona, Italy*









Night Walk on Piazza delle Erbe by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Mont-Saint-Mich' Muche (Normandie, France)*









Le Mont-Saint-Mich' Muche (Normandie, France) by Mathulak Flickr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brügge, Belgium*









Brügge by Helmut Gründler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eikesdalvatnet, Romsdal. Norway*









Eikesdalvatnet by Johan Kistrand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucharest, Romania*









DSC_6267 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cismigiu Park, Romania*









Cismigiu Park by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*









Florence by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*









DSC_1126 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brasov, Romania*









DSC_0046 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucuresti, Romania*









DSC_0122_2 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Vatican (Italy)*









DSC_0437 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, (Italy)*









DSC_0101 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, (Italy)*









DSC_0100 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarrón, Spain*

Atardecer mediterráneo by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*










https://www.facebook.com/search/104109759624811/photos-in


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Juliusz Słowacki Theatre, Krakow, Poland*


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Tallinn's Old Town, Estonia*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Valletta's Grand Harbour approach, Malta:*

Approaching the Grand Harbour of Valletta by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Tirana, Albania.*


TID Tower Tirana by FotoRadarMM - Marcin Mularczyk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*









Europa by Tonbo Nuske, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brasov, Romania*









DSC_0042 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on the Riddarholmen Church and the City hall from Södermalm, Stockholm, Sweden*









Between the Bridges by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Stockholm, Sweden*









Winter Evening (Explore 13.02.2016) by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brasov, Romania*









DSC_0014 by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Palace, The Royal palace in Brussels, Belgium*









Royal Palace by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont des Arts ~ Kuntsberg. Brussels, Belgium*









Mont des Arts ~ Kuntsberg by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Republicii street in Brasov, Romania*









Brasov city by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brasov, Romania*









Brasov city by Mada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Solvay Castle in Autumn, La Hulpe, Belgium*









Solvay Castle, La Hulpe by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Prague Castle & the Vltava River at dusk, Czech Republic*









Evening Twilight, Prague by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Charles Bridge & Prague Castle, Czech Republic*









Evening Scene, Prague by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Church of Our Lady before Týn at Blue Hour, Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gara Herculane - Romania*









Gara Herculane - Copie A Castelului De Vanatoare Al Imparatesei Maria Theresa A Austro-Ungariei by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oradea, Romania*









Oradea by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Old Town Hall Tower, Prague by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oradea, Romania*









Oradea by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Charles Bridge & the Prague Castle at Blue Hour, Prague, Czech Republic*









Blue Hour, Prague by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oradea, Romania*









Oradea by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old Town Square & the Church of Our Lady before Týn at Blue Hour, Prague, Czech Republic*









Old Town Square, Prague by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Seville*









Spain - Seville by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Normandie - Honfleur, France*









Normandie - Honfleur by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany - Bremen*









Germany - Bremen by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgium - Bruges*









Belgium - Bruges by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgium - Bruxelles*









Belgium - Bruxelles by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Aveiro*









Portugal - Aveiro by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France - Lyon*









France - Lyon by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany - Munich*









Germany - Munich by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Porto*









Portugal - Porto by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Ubeda*









Spain - Ubeda by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Normandie - Honfleur, France*









Normandie - Honfleur by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*









Bruges by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany - Bremen*









Germany - Bremen by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Normandie - Honfleur, France*









Normandie - Honfleur by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gordes, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*









Just a little regard to all my friends... by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Tabernas (Sergio Leone films set)*









Spain - Tabernas (Sergio Leone films set) by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Seville*









Spain - Seville by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Sintra*









Portugal - Sintra by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Ronda*









Spain - Ronda by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oradea, Romania*









Oradea by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Old Town Square, Prague by Kevin Dress, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/DeTwia]Magical winter in the Old Town of Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia ---- Spain (Holy week)


imagenes gratis


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*









Munich by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









bridge by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









_Q3A4134 by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









Moscow by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland. Interlaken*









Switzerland. Interlaken by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte Carlo Casino, Monaco*









Monte Carlo Casino by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Provence, France*









Sunset in Provence by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









Moscow by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









Moscow city II by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









Landscape by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*vienna street, Austria*









vienna street by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ekaterina's Palace. Moscow, Russia*









Ekaterina's Palace. Moscow by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rheinfall. Switzerland*









Rheinfall. Switzerland by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Square. Moscow, Russia*









Red Square. Moscow by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









long exposure by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Square. Moscow, Russia*









red square by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*









Monaco by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*









Monaco by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monastery, Moscow, Russia*









monastery by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portofino, Italy*









Portofino by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Italy*









Verona by Alex Poison, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mallorca, Spain*









Echa tu barca a la mar by Jesús, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cádiz, Andalucia, Spain*









Gimnasia by Jesús, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taormina Monte, Secily, Italy*









El balcón de los dioses by Jesús, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland
*Wawel Castle

[url=https://flic.kr/p/DsSRxv]Wawel classique by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira, Portugal


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarrón, Spain*

Minas de Mazarrón by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve, Portugal









http://fitfabandforeign.com/breathtaking-benagil/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Tower Bridge, London, UK*









25.2013 - Tower Bridge by Pawel Tomaszewicz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gdansk - Poland*









51.2013 - Gdansk - Ul.Dluga - V by Pawel Tomaszewicz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Worbarrow Bay, UK*









Worbarrow Bay ... by Pawel Tomaszewicz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* DurdleDoor, England (UK)*









2015.43 - 2012.106 - DurdleDoor by Pawel Tomaszewicz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sandbanks Boats - Sunset, UK*









48.2011 - HDR - Sandbanks Boats - Sunset by Pawel Tomaszewicz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Portland, England. UK*









33.2012 - Portland.Color2 by Pawel Tomaszewicz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lulworth, UK*









108.2012 - [email protected] by Pawel Tomaszewicz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gravensteen, Gent, Belgium*









Gravensteen, Gent by Andrew Hardy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vismarkt & View to Graslei & Korenmarkt, Gent, Belgium*









Vismarkt & View to Graslei & Korenmarkt, Gent by Andrew Hardy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Poole.Sunset.Sandbanks. UK*









136/365 - HDR - [email protected] by Pawel Tomaszewicz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kraanlei, Gent. Belgium*









Kraanlei, Gent by Andrew Hardy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Kraanlei, Gent, Belgium*









View from Kraanlei, Gent by Andrew Hardy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Vltava - The Czech Republic, Prague*









The Vltava - The Czech Republic, Prague by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Town Square - The Czech Republic, Prague*









Old Town Square - The Czech Republic, Prague by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight - The Czech Republic, Prague*









Twilight - The Czech Republic, Prague by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning Pastels - The Czech Republic, Prague*









Morning Pastels - The Czech Republic, Prague by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning Blues - The Czech Republic, Prague*









Morning Blues - The Czech Republic, Prague by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fantasy - The Czech Republic, Prague*









Fantasy - The Czech Republic, Prague by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old and New - The Czech Republic, Prague*









Old and New - The Czech Republic, Prague by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Open Road - Iceland, Thingvellir*









The Open Road - Iceland, Thingvellir by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eruption - Iceland, Geysir*









Eruption - Iceland, Geysir by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scenic Farm - Iceland, Reykjavik*









Scenic Farm - Iceland, Reykjavik by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amber Road - Poland, Gdansk*









Amber Road - Poland, Gdansk by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gdansk Dawn - Poland*









Gdansk Dawn - Poland by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Vistula, the main river and former port of Gdansk, Poland.*









Gdansk Port - Poland by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Entry - Naval World - Poland, Gdansk*









Grand Entry - Naval World - Poland, Gdansk by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Vistula, the main river and former port of Gdansk, Poland.*









Naval World - Poland, Gdansk by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomiti, Italy*









Vista sulle Dolomiti by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carnival of Venice, Italy*









I Colori di Venezia by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw Old Town, Poland*









Warsaw Old Town by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Terraces, Warsaw. Poland*









Golden Terraces by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Symmetry, UK*









Leeds Symmetry by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa D'Egna, Trentin-Italy*









Autunno in Alto Adige by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Pietro in Laion, Val Gardena Alto Adige, Italy*









San Pietro in Laion by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Light - France, Paris*









Paris Light - France, Paris by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dyrholaey Motion - Iceland, Vik*









Dyrholaey Motion - Iceland, Vik by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Charm - Italy, Vernazza*









Charm - Italy, Vernazza by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val d'Ultimo, Italy*
Lago di Fontana Biana









Val d'Ultimo by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Sea Cave - Iceland, Dyrholaey*









Golden Sea Cave - Iceland, Dyrholaey by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parisian Atmosphere - France, Paris*









Parisian Atmosphere - France, Paris by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Zytglogge - Switzerland, Bern*









The Zytglogge - Switzerland, Bern by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trento, Italy*









Trento Christmas by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pastel Reflections - Italy, Vernazza*









Pastel Reflections - Italy, Vernazza by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venetian Planning - Slovenia, Piran*









Venetian Planning - Slovenia, Piran by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trento, Piazza Duomo, Italy*









Natale in Piazza Duomo by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Terra Cotte Views - Italy, Sienna*









Terra Cotte Views - Italy, Sienna by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cromie Autunnali, Laion - Val Isarco. Italy*









Cromie Autunnali by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## kamilakn87 (Feb 15, 2016)

*New project - Berlin*

House of one - new project realized in Berlin. Suprising, looking at present events... Kuehn Malvezzi Associates GmbH were projected House of one which will be consist of synagogue, church and mosque.
Video attached to the link www.propertydesign.pl/architektura/104/house_of_one_niezwykly_dom_trzech_religii_powstaje_w_berlinie,7688.html


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea (Alicante.. Spain)*

Altea by ＫＯＷＡＬＳＫＩ, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea, Spain*

Altea by Rafael Alcazar, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*20s Glamour - Spain, Cadiz*









20s Glamour - Spain, Cadiz by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sentiero della Posta, Italy*
_Laion, Valli Isarco_









Sentiero della Posta by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spring finally arrived in Rohan, also known as South Tyrol, Austria*









Overture by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zugspitze reflections, Bavaria (Germany)*









Empire by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flow Power, Austria*









Flow Power by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomite, Italy*









Flower carpet by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zugspitze. Germany*









Awakening by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* South Tyrol. Austria*









Cold Fusion by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohle Fels, Germany*









Shadow of the past by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eibsee, Zugspitze, Bavaria. Germany*









treeBay by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bella Italia*









Bella Italia by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laion - Val Isarco, Italy*









Perdersi nell'Autunno - I by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warm light brings out the textures of the ancient walls of Dubrovnik, Croatia.*









Dubrovnik Walls by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parisian Twilight, France*









Parisian Twilight by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parisian, France*









October Colour by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of Lights, Parisian, France*









City of Lights by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesa di Santa Geltrude in Val d'Ultimo, Italy*









Chiesa di Santa Geltrude in Val d'Ultimo by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista sul Lago di Tovel, Italy*









Vista sul Lago di Tovel by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Skyline of Tirana , ALBANIA *


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesetta di San Leonardo, Favogna di Sotto, Magrè - Trentino Alto Adige (Italy)*









Uno Sguardo dall'Alto by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Atmosphere, France*









Paris Atmosphere by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val Martello - Italy*









Lago Gioveretto, Val Martello - Parco Nazionale dello Stelvio - Zufrittsee im Erdbeertal Martell by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight over Paris as seen from the Arc de Triomphe. France*









Paris Twilight by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stintino, Sardinia, Italy*









Plage de rêve en Sardaigne by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bosa, Sardinia, Italy*









Panoramic Road in Sardegna by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bosa, Sardinia, Italy*









Les ruelles de Bosa by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Li Cossi beach, Sardinia, Italy*









Li Cossi beach by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tourists enjoying the symmetrical view of the Eiffel Tower from the Trocadero. Paris, France*









Tower View by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The river Reuss flowing past the Jesuit Church in Lucerne. Switzerland*









Lucerne Baroque by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pastel skies over the Chapel Bridge of Lucerne. Switzerland*









Chapel Bridge by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice Main Beach, France*









Nice Main Beach by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesetta di San Leonardo, Italy*









Chiesetta di San Leonardo by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Carezza, Italy*









La carezza degli Alberi by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Tovel, Italy*









Simmetrie Lacustri II by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomiti, Italy*









Vista sulle Dolomiti by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montepulciano in Val d'Orcia, Tuscany. Italy*









Roofs of Montepulciano by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Venice, Italy*









Sunrise in Venice by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Ca' Donà in Venice, Italy*









Ca' Donà by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in venetian lagoon, seen from San Giorgio Maggiore isle, Italy*









Tramonto in laguna by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yvoire, Rhône-Alpes, France"*









Yvoire, Cité médiévale by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warm light highlights Liverpool's most iconic building - the Royal Liver Building. UK*









The Royal Liver Building by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight over Kiasma. Kiasma is a contemporary art museum located in Helsinki, Finland. *









Kiasma by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Joinville ~ Île d'Yeu [ Vendée ~ France ]*









Port Joinville ~ Île d'Yeu [ Vendée ~ France ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at lake Gunnern in Gunnarskog outside Arvika, Sweden.*









Lake Gunnern by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Segovia, Spain*









Se avecina tormenta by Ivan Arribas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Segovia, Spain*









Vistas del Acueducto by Ivan Arribas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Segovia, Spain*









De frente al Acueducto by Ivan Arribas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Segovia, Spain*









Vista de la Catedral de Segovia by Ivan Arribas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape of Beaujolais, France*









Landscape of Beaujolais, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Terreaux place and morning haze, Lyon France*









Terreaux place and morning haze, Lyon France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Car Park Design, Parking des Celestins, Lyon, France*









Car Park Design, Parking des Celestins, Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman theater of Lyon city during a sunny day, Lyon, France*









Roman theater of Lyon city during a sunny day, Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First lights of the day above the city of Lyon, France*









First lights of the day above the city of Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Incity and Part Dieu Tower at Lyon city, France*









Incity and Part Dieu Tower at Lyon city, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooftop of Lyon with the basilica of Fourviere, France*









Rooftop of Lyon with the basilica of Fourviere, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View around Saint Point lake, France*









View around Saint Point lake, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village of Bois d'Oingt with first morning lights, Beaujolais, France*









Village of Bois d'Oingt with first morning lights, Beaujolais, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of Saint Georges and Saone river, Lyon, France*









Church of Saint Georges and Saone river, Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Denice and Lacenas village in Beaujolais land, France*









Denice and Lacenas village in Beaujolais land, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden hour over the city of Lyon, France*









Golden hour over the city of Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sky over Naples"*









The sky over Naples by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie. France*









Annecy, vieille ville by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pastel skies over the castle of Bourtzi in Nafplio, Greece. *









Castle of Bourtzi by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Phare de Sumburgh Head [ South Mainland, Îles Shetland ], Scotland*









Phare de Sumburgh Head [ South Mainland ~ Îles Shetland ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arvika. Sweden'*









A place to call home by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Cityscape of Saint Jean Cap Ferrat, France'*









Cityscape of Saint Jean Cap Ferrat, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Tirana , ALBANIA


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules --Moncofa beaches (Castellon, Spain)*



subir imagenes


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden hour at Costa Brava, Spain*









Golden hour at Costa Brava, Spain by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mornong lights over the river at Lyon city, France*









Mornong lights over the river at Lyon city, France by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva water jet above Leman lake, Switzerland*









Geneva water jet above Leman lake, Switzerland by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Forum, Roma, Italy*









Roman Forum, Roma, Italy by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monument Victor Emmanuel II, Roma, Italy*









Monument Victor Emmanuel II, Roma, Italy by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naviglio, the...river of Milan, Italy*









Naviglio in Christmas time by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annecy, la vieille ville, France*









Annecy, la vieille ville by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the City of Helsinki. Finland*









The Finlandia Hall by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* L'Île d'Yeu is an island off the french Atlantic coast.*









Plage de la Belle Maison #2 ~ Île d'Yeu [ Vendée ~ France ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cancale, Brittany, France*









Cancale by Crazy Monk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inside the basilica St Peter, Roma, Italy*









Inside the basilica St Peter, Roma, Italy by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









Panorama of Roma by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower after Paris attacks. November 2015. Paris, France*









Even stronger by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Domaine de Kerguéhennec, Bignan, Bretagne, France*









Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Tower Bridge & the Shard. London, England*









London by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Cloud of Sou Fujimoto in front of National Gallery of Tirana , Albania *


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port de Saint-Goustan, Auray, Bretagne, France*









Auray by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The City of London as seen from Waterloo Bridge. London, England*









After the rain by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southbank London, England*









London night fever by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague Castle & St Charles Bridge taken during the blue hour. Prague, Czech Republic*









The Golden city by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge for the London Olympics Games in 2012, England*









Olympic Tower Bridge by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plagne centre depuis Plagne Aime 2000, Savoie, France*









La Plagne by night by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Hercule, depuis le Rocher, Principauté de Monaco*









Port Hercule by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset light over Paris, France"*









Parisian sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon - France*









Golden sunrise by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porta Garibaldi (Milan city gate) by night, Italy*









Porta Garibaldi by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amiens by the Air, France*









Amiens by the Air by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The colourful homes of the harbour town of Symi. Greece*









Symi Colour by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biarritz, Pays Basque, France*









Biarritz #2 [ Pays Basque ~ France ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Watcher by Crazy Monk, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland
*











https://www.facebook.com/Warsaw/?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Easter












https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow/?fref=photo


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Central market ; mercat central. Valencia, Spain.*

Mercado Valencia by Mike, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oudezijds Kolk, Amsterdam The Netherlands*









Oudezijds Kolk, Amsterdam The Netherlands by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Damrak, Amsterdam The Netherlands*









Damrak, Amsterdam The Netherlands by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridging the dome, Rome, Italy*









Bridging the dome, Rome by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Þingvellir park, Thingvellir Iceland*









Þingvellir park, Thingvellir Iceland by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Water under a troubled bridge, Arnhem The Netherlands*









Water under a troubled bridge, Arnhem The Netherlands by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Castle of Prague, Prague Czech Republic*









The Castle of Prague, Prague Czech Republic by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christmas on a square, Prague Czech Republic*









Christmas on a square, Prague Czech Republic by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*More bridges than water, Prague Czech Republic*









More bridges than water, Prague Czech Republic by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mind the gap!, Prague Czech Republic*









Mind the gap!, Prague Czech Republic by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Water on the rocks, Jokulsarlon Iceland*









Water on the rocks, Jokulsarlon Iceland by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on El Albayzín, Granada Spain*









View on El Albayzín, Granada Spain by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Torcal, Antequera Spain*









El Torcal, Antequera Spain by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houses of Parliament at night in London, England*









The Houses of Parliament by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hôtel de ville de Paris, France"*









Hôtel de ville de Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Defense and Trocadero place in Paris, France.*









La Defense and Trocadero place in Paris, France. by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Lombardia, Italy*









Christmas 2015 by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amiens, France*









A M I E N S by nic( o ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The dramatic setting for the Church of St. Peter at the entrance to Porto Venere, Italy in the Gulf of Poets in the province of La Spezia.*









Church of Saint Peter by Jonathan Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biarritz, Pays Basque, France *









Biarritz #1 [ Pays Basque ~ France ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Vertige ! by Crazy Monk, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victor Emmanuel II Monument, Rome, Italy*









Victor Emmanuel II Monument by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice in Blue, Italy*









Venice in Blue by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusk falls over Venice, Italy*









Venetian Blues by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Navona, Rome, Italy.*









Piazza Navona by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panoramic view of Florence, Italy *









Florence Panorama by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









On the Grand Canal by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venice with iPhone by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View over Rome from Castel Sant'Angelo. Thanks for the views and happy Sunday. Italy*









Rome from above by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo, Florence, Italy*









Duomo, Florence by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houses of Parliament, London, UK*









A seat with a view by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Tower Bridge & the Shard, England*









London Calling (2) by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon - France*









Twilight by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Mark's Square - Venice, Italy *









Piazza San Marco by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Peter's Basilica in the Vatican City. Rome, Italy*









Vatican by Cole Chase Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris depuis le Pont Mirabeau au soleil couchant, France*









Beaugrenelle by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cold and rainy night over Budapest, Hungary"*









Feeling Budapest by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montmelas - Beaujolais - France*









Sunrise behind the castle by Gaël FONTAINE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Between Langhe and Monferrato. Piedmonte, Italy*









Piedmont in autumn (8000k views) by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Maggiore (from Stresa) - Italy*









NIK_20546_48_ETM2 / Lago Maggiore (from Stresa) - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*









Pan_23558_75_ETM1 / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*









Pan_23750_73_ETM1 / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verbania-Intra (from Stresa) / Italy*









Pan_20483_91_ETM1 / Verbania-Intra (from Stresa) / Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lucerne - Switzerland*









NIK_23426_7_8_ETM1C / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jesuitenkirchen - Lucerne / Switzerland*









Vert_23069_75_ETM2 / Jesuitenkirchen - Lucerne / Switzerland by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*









Pan_23732_49_ETM1 / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weggis - Switzerland*









Pan_20087_98_EFTM1 / Weggis - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*









Pan_23714_31_ETM1C / Lucerne - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Ghent - Belgium*









NIK_6328_30_ETM2_LR / Ghent - Belgium by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









NIK_14673_4_5_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghent - Belgium*









NIK_6298_300_ETM1 / Ghent - Belgium by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









NIK_14354_6_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Venice - Italy*









Pan_13910_24_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









Pan_14477_88_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fanad Peninsula, County Donegal, Ireland*









Fanad Head Lighthouse - Wild Atlantic Way by Gareth Wray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malin Beg - County Donegal - Ireland*









Malin Beg Harbour Master's House by Gareth Wray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strabane, County Tyrone, Northern Ireland, UK*









Happy St Patrick's Day 2016 - Strabane Goes Green by Gareth Wray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glencolmcille, County Donegal, Ireland*









Glen Head - Glencolmcille Cliffs - Donegal by Gareth Wray, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









NIK_14468_69_70_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old canal of Motlawa in Gdansk (Danzig) with a boat-museum and old houses along the Dlugie Pobrzeze riverside in Poland.*









Boat-Museum in the old town by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









Pan_14522_31_ETM2 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on Eiffel Tower and Grand Palais glass roof from top of Printemps Department store. Paris, France.'*









Sunset on Eiffel Tower and Grand Palais glass roof from top of Printemps Department store. by Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Famous city sight of Motlawa canal and Dlugie Pobrzeze with an old port crane in Gdansk (Danzing), Poland.*









Winter afternoon in Gdansk by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rovinj - Croatia*









NIK_12575_6_7_ETM1 / Rovinj - Croatia by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Székesfehérvár, Hungary*

Székesfehérvár Panorama by Horváth Zoltán, no Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*The Danube river over Passau, Bayern, Germany*

Passau ist einfach WOW!!!! by Christian Schauer, no Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Vigo, Spain*

EL PUERTO DE VIGO Y LA RÍA . by Antonio Martín, no Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Petrela Valley, Albania.*


Albanian Countryside by Manhattan Project Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Pozas de Mougás, Pontevedra province, Spain*

Pozas de mougás. by Domingo Cerzón Misa, no Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Óbidos, Portugal*

Óbidos by Geoffrey Bendz, no Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Berlenga Grande Island, Berlengas Archipelago, Portugal*

Berlengas by CésarGarcia, no Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Korca, Albania.*









https://www.facebook.com/TheBalkans/photos/a.411358095637248.1073741840.407932632646461/790378034401917/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise of Granada overlook from Alhambra, Spain*









Sunrise of Granada overlook from Alhambra, Spain by Edward Zhao, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Town on the cliff, Ronda, Spain*









Town on the cliff, Ronda, Spain by Edward Zhao, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Town on the cliff, Ronda, Spain*









Town on the cliff, Ronda, Spain by Edward Zhao, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Town on the cliff, Ronda, Spain*









Town on the cliff, Ronda, Spain by Edward Zhao, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de Espana, Spain*









Plaza de Espana, Spain by Edward Zhao, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de Espana, Sevilla, Spain*









Plaza de Espana, Spain by Edward Zhao, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bullring Sevilla, Spain*









Bullring Sevilla, Spain by Edward Zhao, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Pauls in Londo, UK*









Through The Haze... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arches Of London, UK.*









Arches Of London... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK.*









Girl And The Bridge... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*King's College Chapel Cambridge, UK*









King's College Chapel Cambridge by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK.*









Triangles And Lines... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The View From The Palazzo. Venice, Italy.*









The View From The Palazzo... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK.*









The Eye Above The River... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monument On The River Seine, Paris, France.*









Monument On The River Seine... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK.*









Downtown... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK.*









Crossing In The UK... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Лондон Metro, UK*









Лондон Metro... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Lead Me To The Hall... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Through The Looking Glass... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palais Garnier, Paris, France.*









Palais Garnier... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bermondsey View. London, UK*









Bermondsey View... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ambiance of old harbour along the Motlawa canal in Gdansk (Danzig), Poland.*









Along the old canal by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Venice - Italy*









NIK_14721_2_3_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Qeparo, Albania.*









© Armand Habazaj Photography: http://www.armandhabazaj.com/portfolio/the-mysterious-south/


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Bratislava, Slovakia


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Bridge To The Dome... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Jale, Albania.*









© Armand Habazaj Photography


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Manastir Bay, Albania.*









© Arton Krasniqi


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tbilisi old town, Georgia.*









Tbilisi old town by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodbe Monastery of St. Nino, Georgia*









Bodbe Monastery of St. Nino by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tbilisi oldtown, Georgia*









A room with a view by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*









A good traveller by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mtskheta (Georgian: მცხეთა) is a city in Kartli province of Georgia. *









Mtskheta by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*









Marjanishvili by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Chronicle of Georgia*









The Chronicle of Georgia by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sameba Cathedral, Tbilisi, Georgia.*









Sameba Cathedral, Tbilisi by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sameba Cathedral, Tbilisi, Georgia.*









At Sameba Church by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tbilisi, Georgia.*









Tbilisi by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tbilisi, Georgia.*









A view from Sololaki Hill, Tbilisi by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peace Bridge, Tbilisi, Georgia.*









Peace Bridge by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peace Bridge, Tbilisi, Georgia.*









Tbilisi by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metekhi Church, Tbilisi, Georgia.*









Metekhi Church by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Abanotuban. Tbilisi, Georgia.*









Abanotubani, Tbilisi by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metsovo, Greece*









Metsovo, Greece by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Nicholas Anapausas Monastery, Greece.*









St. Nicholas Anapausas Monastery by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Nicholas Anapausas Monastery, Greece.*









Varlaam Monastery by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kastraki 
Enjoying sweeping views at Meteora. Greece.*









Kastraki by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meteora, Greece*









Meteora by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Budapest, Hungary*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun of december in the old town of Gdansk (Danzig) in Poland.*









Winter light by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hornindalsvatnet lake seen from Grodås village in Sogn og Fjordane county, Norway.*









Magnitude of Hornindalsvatnet lake by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haigerloch - Germany*









Vert_15855_60_ETM2 / Haigerloch - Germany by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









Pan_14679_90_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beauty of nature at the Bøyabreen Glacier near Fjærland in Norway.*









Huts at the glacier feet by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









NIK_14027_8_9_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight in Naxos, the biggest island of archipelago of Cyclades on the Aegean sea, Greece.*









Naxos reflections by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holy Trinity Church - Haigerloch, Germany*









Vert_15663_74_ETM3 / Holy Trinity Church - Haigerloch by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Royal Palace of Madrid, Spain*









The Royal Palace of Madrid by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*









Madrid by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*









Madrid by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oporto, Portugal*









Oporto by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oporto, Portugal*









Oporto by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Douro River, Oporto, Portugal*









Douro River by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guimaraes, Portugal*









Guimaraes by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guimaraes, Portugal*









Guimaraes by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guimaraes, Portugal*









Guimaraes by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio de Mateus, Portugal.*









Palacio de Mateus by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monseraz, Portugal*









Monseraz, Portugal by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte da Piedade, Portugal.*









Ponte da Piedade by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sierra de Tendeñera, Spain*


Speculum by Slawek Staszczuk, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Budapest, Hungary*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany*


neuschwanstein - IX by Paulo Stein, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bern, Switzerland*


Sunset in bern - III by Paulo Stein, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflections in the Innvikfjorden, Norway.*









Village nearby the fjord by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Venice - Italy*









Pan_14456_61_ETM1 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the heart of Paris, France.*









In the heart of Paris by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice - Italy*









Pan_14501_06_ETM2 / Venice - Italy by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund in Norway.*









Colors of night in Alesund by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trollstigen road in Norway.*









The road is not always straight by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Monreale - Sicily (Italy)*









PanB_7774_94_ETM2 / Monreale - Sicily by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Before sunrise in Sundevegen, Norway.*









One so beautiful morning by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Place - Brussels, Belgium.*









NIK_5851_2_3_ETM2 / Grand Place - Brussels by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset, Vilamoura, Portugal.*









sunset, Vilamoura by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sintra, Portugal*









Beautiful Sintra by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia do Guincho near Cascais, Portugal.*









Praia do Guincho by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascais, Portugal*









coming and going by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*









a day to remember by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vicopisano, Tuscany, Italy*









C'era una volta / Once upon a time (Vicopisano, Tuscany, Italy)(Explore!!!) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, West Flanders, Belgium*









Solo nei miei sogni / Only in my dreams (Bruges, West Flanders, Belgium) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge, London, United Kingdom*









Inferno privato / Private hell (Tower Bridge, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge, London, United Kingdom*









Buongiorno! / Have a nice day! (Tower Bridge, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackfriars Bridge, London, United Kingdom*









Un oscuro mistero / A dark mystery (Blackfriars Bridge, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Broadstairs, Kent, United Kingdom*









Contro tutte le probabilità / Against all odds (Broadstairs, Kent, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster, London, United Kingdom*









Tu sei tutto / You are the everything (Westminster, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of London, London, United Kingdom*









Il grande puzzle / The big Jigsaw (City of London, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parma, Emilia Romagna, Italy*









Scrivendo nel Blu / Writing on blue (Parma, Emilia Romagna, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rochester, Kent, United Kingdom*









Notte medioevale / Medieval night (Rochester, Kent, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Blanca (Murcia, Spain)*

Blanca by José Lojo, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of São Vicente of Fora in Lisbon, Portugal*









Church of São Vicente of Fora by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Austefjord in Volda Municipality in Møre og Romsdal county, Norway.*









Fjord, mountains and wind by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Stockholm - Sweden*









NIK_4996_7_8_ETM1 / Stockholm - Sweden by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Primrose Hill, London, United Kingdom*









Good morning London! (Primrose Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon cityscape, Portugal*









Lisbon cityscape by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alfama, Lisbon. Portugal*









morning stroll, Alfama by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night falls in Alesund, Norway.*









Nordic Twilight by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small marina in fjords at blue hour, Solavagen, Norway.*









In the lamplight by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels (Grand Place) - Belgium*









Pan_5932_37_ETM1 / Brussels (Grand Place) - Belgium by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marsala - Sicily (Italy)*









Vert_7616_21_EFTM2 / Marsala - Sicily by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point Hill Greenwich, London, United Kingdom*









Perso / Lost (Point Hill Greenwich, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cor Magis (Siena, Tuscany, Italy)*









Cor Magis (Siena, Tuscany, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*









city beat by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City lights at Alesund, Norway.*









Lights of the night by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Salemi - Sicily, Italy*









Pan_8880_85_FTM2 / Salemi - Sicily by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Audley End House, Essex, United Kingdom*









Estate inglese / English summer (Audley End House, Essex, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tellaro, Liguria, Italy*









Lo spazio che c'è / The space between (Tellaro, Liguria, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Livorno, Toscana, Italia*









Fuga dal Natale / Escape from Christmas (Livorno, Toscana, Italia) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto Venere, Liguria, Italy*









Bellezza / Beauty (Porto Venere, Liguria, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whitehall, London, United Kingdom*









Natale Stellato / Starry Christmas (Whitehall, London, United Kingdom) (Buon Natale!!! / Merry Christamas!!!). by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

For the *EUROPE* day , *Shkodra* / *ALBANIA *


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Restauradores Square, Lisbon, Portugal*









Restauradores Square, Lisbon by DingoShoes - life's a dream, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris at bleu hour. Eiffel Tower and Pont des Invalides over the Seine River. France*









Parisian night by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erice - Sicily, Italy*









NIK_9418_19_20_FTM1 / Erice - Sicily by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand' Place - Brussels*









Vert_5749_54_ETM1 / Grand' Place - Brussels by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Erice - Sicily, Italy*









Pan_96646_66_ETM2 / Erice - Sicily by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Gent - Belgium*









NIK_6357_TM1 / Gent - Belgium by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marsala Sunset - Sicily, Italy*









Pan_7579_6002_ETM2 / Marsala - Sicily by Dan//Fi, sur Flickr​


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana / ALBANIA *










FB


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Budva, Montenegro:*

Montenegro: Budva from city wall of old town by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Mikołajki, Poland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Hadrian Masoleum and Sant Angelo Bridge in the Morning, Rome, Italy"*









Hadrian Masoleum and Sant Angelo Bridge in the Morning, Rome, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pantheon and Piazza della Rotonda in the Morning, Rome, Italy*









Pantheon and Piazza della Rotonda in the Morning, Rome, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza della Rotonda and Pantheon in the Morning, Rome, Italy*









Piazza della Rotonda and Pantheon in the Morning, Rome, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trevi Fountain and Piazza di Trevi in the Morning, Rome, Italy*









Trevi Fountain and Piazza di Trevi in the Morning, Rome, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Forum (Foro Romano) in the Morning, Rome, Italy*









Roman Forum (Foro Romano) in the Morning, Rome, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza del Campidoglio and Emperor Marcus Aurelius Statue in the Morning, Rome, Italy*









Piazza del Campidoglio and Emperor Marcus Aurelius Statue in the Morning, Rome, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Irkutsk Skyline and Epiphany Cathedral, Siberia, Russia*









Irkutsk Skyline and Epiphany Cathedral, Siberia, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campanile and Piazza San Marco in the Morning, Venice, Italy*









Campanile and Piazza San Marco in the Morning, Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in the Evening, Moscow, Russia*









Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Chiesa di San Vidal in the Evening, Venice, Italy*









Panorama of Chiesa di San Vidal in the Evening, Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Ponte Sant'Angelo and Castel Sant'Angelo in the Morning, Rome, Italy*









Panorama of Ponte Sant'Angelo and Castel Sant'Angelo in the Morning, Rome, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge and River Thames in the Morning, London, United Kingdom*









Tower Bridge and River Thames in the Morning, London, United Kingdom by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, United Kingdom*









London City Skyline and River Thames in the Morning, London, United Kingdom by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of London City Hall Building and Tower Bridge in the Morning, United Kingdom*









Panorama of London City Hall Building and Tower Bridge in the Morning, London, United Kingdom by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Thames, Westminster Palace and London Skyline in the Evening, United Kingdom*









River Thames, Westminster Palace and London Skyline in the Evening, United Kingdom by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Solden Ski Resort Skyline in the Morning, Tirol, Austria*









Solden Ski Resort Skyline in the Morning, Tirol, Austria by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Grand Canal and Rialto Bridge in the Morning, Venice, Italy*









Panorama of Grand Canal and Rialto Bridge in the Morning, Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Marienplatz in the Morning, Munich, Bavaria, Germany*









Panorama of Marienplatz in the Morning, Munich, Bavaria, Germany by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama of Domplatz Square and Saint Jacob Cathedral in the Morning, Innsbruck, Tirol, Austria*









Panorama of Domplatz Square and Saint Jacob Cathedral in the Morning, Innsbruck, Tirol, Austria by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Solden Ski Resort Skyline in the Morning, Tirol, Austria*









Solden Ski Resort Skyline in the Morning, Tirol, Austria by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St James's Park, London, UK*









St James's Park by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge at Night, London, UK*









Tower Bridge at Night by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'église de la Madeleine, Paris, France*









L'église de la Madeleine by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grande Roue, Paris, France*









Grande Roue by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HMS Belfast & Tower Bridge, London, UK*









HMS Belfast & Tower Bridge by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Louvre, Paris, France*









Louvre by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame de Paris, France*









Notre Dame de Paris by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Ben, London, UK*









Big Ben by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame de Paris, France*









Notre Dame de Paris by Julian Pan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Grand Canal and Santi Apostoli Church from Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy*









View of Grand Canal and Santi Apostoli Church from Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Grand Canal and Venice Skyline from the Rialto Bridge in the Morning, Venice, Italy*









View of Grand Canal and Venice Skyline from the Rialto Bridge in the Morning, Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Giacomo di Rialto Square and Church in the Morning, Venice, Italy*









San Giacomo di Rialto Square and Church in the Morning, Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagoon, Gondolas and San Giorgio Maggiore Church in Venice, Italy*









Lagoon, Gondolas and San Giorgio Maggiore Church in Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canal and Gondola Passing Chiesa de San Simeone Piccolo in Venice, Italy*









Grand Canal and Gondola Passing Chiesa de San Simeone Piccolo in Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doges Palace (Palazzo Ducale) on Saint Mark square at Sunrise, Venice, Italy*









Doges Palace (Palazzo Ducale) on Saint Mark square at Sunrise, Venice, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Marko Church | Belgrade | Serbia*









St. Marko Church | Belgrade | Serbia by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple of Saint Sava | Belgrade | Serbia*









Temple of Saint Sava | Belgrade | Serbia by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schönbrunn Palace | Wien | Austria*









Schönbrunn Palace | Wien | Austria by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schönbrunn Palace | Wien | Austria*









Schönbrunn Palace | Wien | Austria by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wawel Cathedral | Cracow | Poland*









Wawel Cathedral | Cracow | Poland by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gehry buildings | Düsseldorf | Germany*









Gehry buildings | Düsseldorf | Germany by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palace of Culture and Science | Warsaw | Poland*









Palace of Culture and Science | Warsaw | Poland by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wilanów Palace | Warsaw | Poland*









Wilanów Palace | Warsaw | Poland by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Town Market Place | Warsaw | Poland*









Old Town Market Place | Warsaw | Poland by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*House of the Blackheads - Riga - Latvia*









House of the Blackheads - Riga - Latvia by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schleißheim Palace, Munich. Germany*









HBM by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Telšiai, Lithuania*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice From Above, Italy*









Venice From Above by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza, Italy*









Vernazza by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riomaggiore Sunset, Italy*









Riomaggiore Sunset by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral | Vilnius | Lithuania*









Cathedral | Vilnius | Lithuania by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral | Helsinki | Finland*









Cathedral | Helsinki | Finland by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pilgrimage Church of Wies (German: Wieskirche), Bavaria, Germany*









cath. heaven by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Garda, low season, Italy*









gold rush by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Vecchio, Florence, Italy*









Ponte Vecchio by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich | Switzerland*









Zurich | Switzerland by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Konstanz | Germany*









Konstanz | Germany by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madeira, Portugal*









botanical frame by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catherine Palace park, St. Petersburg. Russia*









Catherine Palace park by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice At Night, Italy*









Venice At Night by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lindau Insel | Germany*









Lindau Insel | Germany by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hardangerfjord, Norway*









the way is the goal by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manarola, Italy*









Manarola by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo, Florence, Italy*









Duomo, Florence by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern | Switzerland*









Luzern | Switzerland by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern by night | Switzerland*









Luzern by night | Switzerland by sidebworld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madeira, Portugal*









Village in the sun by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opera festival season, Verona, Italy*









waiting of Aida by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome Sunset, Italy*









Rome Sunset by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Chapel Bridge, Lucerne. Switzerland*









Kapellbrücke/Luzern by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cannes, France*






Cannes by loic MARTIN, su Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Czersk near Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/GtqrYy]Zamek w Czersku / Czersk castle by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Feldberg Winter, Germany*









Feldberg Winter by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fjord Farm Tilt-Shift, Norway*









Fjord Farm Tilt-Shift by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*downhill from Jungfraujoch, Switzerland*









downhill from Jungfraujoch by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinan, France.*









Icecram break by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*









color-sunset by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam Houseboat, Netherlands*









Amsterdam Houseboat by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich photowalk, Germany*









Munich photowalk by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*









Way-In by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona Parc Guell, Spain*









Barcelona Parc Guell by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, River "Isar" city beach, Germany*









Prater island by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*









Mainufer by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges At Night, Belgium*









Bruges At Night by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Gärtnerplatz, Germany*









Lunchtime by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt-Bridge, Germany*









Frankfurt-Bridge by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*









yellow-tram by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo Opera House Reflection, Norway*









Oslo Opera House Reflection by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam Blue Hour, Netherlands*









Amsterdam Blue Hour by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich Olympic, Germany*









start of my friday city bike photo tour by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Undredal Byrgge Tilt-Shift, Norway*









Undredal Byrgge Tilt-Shift by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*









Fra-Night by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fougères, Brittany, France*









Fougères by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cloudy-lisbon, Portugal*









cloudy-lisbon by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Göreme valley, Cappadocia, Turkey*









Pigeon Valley hike by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lauterbrunnen Valley, Switzerland*









Lauterbrunnen Valley by Albert Tan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piana di Castelluccio, Italy*









Beginning of flowering by Andrea Morico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lakeside, Switzerland*









Lakeside by Albert Tan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italian Landscape*









Air spring by Andrea Morico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Eiffel Tower, France*









Paris, Eiffel Tower by Albert Tan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Dubrovnik by Albert Tan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Marienplatz, Germany*









upward by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marche, Italy*









Flock of sheep by Andrea Morico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia.*








Dubrovnik by Albert Tan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*









in Munich stands a Hofbräuhaus by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fioritura di Castelluccio, Italy*









Fioritura di Castelluccio 2014 2 by Andrea Morico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik; Croatia*









Dubrovnik; Croatia by Albert Tan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Upper Belvedere, Vienna, Australia.*









in use by Werner Böhm, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alba a Monte Veletta (Rivisitata), Italy.*









Alba a Monte Veletta (Rivisitata) by Andrea Morico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romania, Transfagarasan Highway *









0441 - Romania, Transfagarasan Highway HDR by Barry Mangham, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early evening looking out across Lake Bled in Slovenia.*









0440 - Slovenia, Lake Bled HDR by Barry Mangham, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking down towards the quaint town of Reine in the Lofoten Islans, Norway.*









0438 - Norway, Lofoten Islands, Reine HDR by Barry Mangham, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The large cathedral in Helsinki, Finland.*









0436 - Finland, Helsinki, Cathedral HDR by Barry Mangham, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkey, Goreme, Night Time Cityscape*









0428 - Turkey, Goreme, Night Time Cityscape HDR by Barry Mangham, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Denmark, Copenhagen, Amalienborg*









0424 - Denmark, Copenhagen, Amalienborg HDR by Barry Mangham, sur Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Gdansk, Poland*


Ulica Dluga from Green Gate in Gdansk by domingo leiva, no Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Madrid 









https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2889/10714759663_af21671e4d_b_d.jpg



Plaza mayor








http://www.lulutrip.com/upload/201510/1444750881783.jpg


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Zvernec, Albania.*









*© Arton Krasniqi*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg's "Old Town" (Altstadt) by thomas.flickr, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Mérida, Spain*








Teatro Romano
http://www.artencordoba.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A_TEATRO_ROMANO_MERIDA_01.jpg


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Frankfurt's skyline is growing radically in the next few years! kay:









Frankfurt Skyline by Carsten Frohn, auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rapa valley and the eponomous delta in Norrbotten county, Sweden*









Source


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Sveksna, Lithuania*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The national road connecting the island group Luspholmarna in lake Storuman, Sweden:









Source

The picture is 20 years old.


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Kruja, Albania.*


kruja albania by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## ELDOK (Feb 2, 2010)

Greece voidokilia










https://www.facebook.com/my.greece.is/photos


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Tropoja, Albania*


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

De nombreux étages plus tard by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Olden - Norway*


Olden in Norway by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Reine, Lofoten, Norway*


Lofoten Blue Hour by fuerst, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Steigen, Norway*


Steigen, Nordland by Einar Angelsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*The village of Sørland in Værøy, Lofoten - Norway*


Værøy_July_2016 by Lyonel Perabo, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Moldova

Moldova, satul Bahmut drumul care duce spre Veverita. by Ad, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Moldova 

_MG_1221 by Zburatorul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Rotterdam Kop-van-Zuid by Bart van Damme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upper Savoy, Rhone-Alpes, France*


Les meulières du Mont Vouan - la Grande Gueule by Laurent GLASSON, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Limburg, Netherlands*


Tegelen by Zinaida Belaniuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Autreppes, Picardie, France*


Fortified Church in evening sun. by Chris Kilpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool City, England, United Kingdom*


Liverpool Waterfront Explored 28/10/2016 by David Chennell - DavidC.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santorini, Aegean, Greece*


Oia blue hour by Photeelover, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quimper, Brittany, France*


ROLY1081 - Les ponts de Quimper Bretagne France by Rolye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


SPLIT Croatie by Sylvie burr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Primošten, Croatia*


PRIMOSTEN (Croatie) by Sylvie burr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Liguria, Italy*


Manarola from Corniglia by Tim Lawnicki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest, New-York Palace by katalin havas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mykonos, Greece*


Mykonos, Mythos Beer and Windmills by Glyn Ednie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siguenza, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Catedral de Sigüenza by Pablo Cabezos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo, Spain*


Puente de San Martín, siglo XI, Toledo by Jose Roldan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montserrat, Spain*


Montserrat by sonja, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catalunya Nord, Spain*


Hola Cotlliure by sonja, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Morning Twilight (France through my eyes) by Sheila Sund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eltz Castle, Germany*


burg eltz III by >>nicole>>, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varenna, Italy*


Varenna Italy (Explored) by Ben Graham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid. 2014. by Jose Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Petrovac - Monténégro*









bruno_bardin


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Budva - Montenegro*









bruno_bardin


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Šibenik - Croatia*









bruno_bardin


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Dubrovnik - Croatia*









bruno_bardin


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

Dresden - Germany









tbird1972


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Porto*, Portugal


Porto by Yann OG, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Klaipėda*, Lithuania


1450 Klaipeda, Lithuania (Explored 10/07/2013) by Mark – Traveling, back soon, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Lviv*, Ukraine


Lviv by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Uzhgorod*, Ukraine


Uzhgorod by Mykola Vynogradov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Kharkiv*, Ukraine


#Kharkiv by podmakov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Bardejov*, Slovakia


Bardejov, Slovakia by Petr Kaisr, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Zbojska*, Slovakia


Zbojska, Slovakia by Michal Kostra, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Brno*, Czech Republic


Brno by micorasol, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Timișoara*, Romania


Timisoara Romania by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

*Sighișoara*, Romania


Romania Sighisoara by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*


Isolated Vision Series : Darkstar by Substant Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Maddalena, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Val di Funes uno dei luoghi più belli al mondo by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*


Spleen! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wilder Kaiser,Tyrol, Austria*


Fire Mountains by James Mills, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Golden perspective by Marko Erman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

*Hrodna | Harodnia | Horadnia | Grodno*, Belarus


Grodno, Belarus by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

*Old Castle in Hrodna*, Belarus


GRODNO HDR26 by Андрей Шаповалов, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

*Mir Castle*, Belarus


Château de Mir by Elena S, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

*Brest Fortress*, Belarus

Brest 17 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

*Rīga*, Latvia


Riga by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

*Helsinki*, Finland


Puerto de Helsinki by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Thessaloniki, Central Macedonia, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Inside Megalou Meteorou monastery, Thessaly, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Sveti Stefan, Crna Gora (Montenegro)*









nikolaylozanov8006


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cannes , Fance*


Cannes Street, Fance by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Urban Decay, Lisbon by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gloucestershire, England*


Photographing autumn acers by Simon's utak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sintra, Portugal*


Sintra, Portugal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Hungary
Countryside by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Hungary

P1010565.jpg by Alanah McKillen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Acropolis Hill in Athens*, Greece


Athens / Αθήνα (Greece) - Acropolis Hill by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Katowice (Poland)


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Athens Cityscape*


Athens / Αθήνα (Greece) - Cityscape by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Christmas Market on Waltherplatz in Bozen (Bolzano)*, Italy


Bozen / Bolzano (Italy) - Christmas Market on Waltherplatz by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Teleborg Castle in Växjö*, Sweden


Växjö (Sweden) - Teleborgs Slott by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Olcio*, Italy


Olcio (Italy) - Seen from Train by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Varenna*, Italy


Varenna (Italy) - Seen from Train by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Old harbor in Trani*, Italy


Trani (Italy) - Harbour by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Lecco*, Italy


Lecco (Italy) - Panorama by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Sasso Caveoso in Matera*, Italy 


Matera (Italy) - Sasso Caveoso and Cathedral by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Santa Maria Maggiore*, Italy


Santa Maria Maggiore (Italy) - Village and Snow by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Old town centre in Domodossola*, Italy


Domodossola (Italy) - Old Town Centre by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*European part of Istanbul, seen from Asia*, Turkey


Istanbul (Turkey) - Europe, seen from Asia by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Stanišići Ethno Village*, Bosnia and Hercegovina


Stanišići (Bosnia and Hercegovina) - Etno Selo by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Colmar*, France


Colmar (France) - Old Town by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2016)

*Náměstí Přemysla Otakara II in České Budějovice*, Czech Republic


České Budějovice (Czech Republic) - Náměstí Přemysla Otakara II. by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamburgh, England, United Kingdom*


Bamburgh dawn (Explored 31/10/16) by Andy Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mers-Les-Bains, Normandy, France*


Spring is coming by MNP[FR], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Mercado Colón - Valencia by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wien, Austria*


Wien, Austria by Thien Thach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Chiliehaus (Expored 31.10.2016) by Thorsten Erdmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andretta, Italy*


Andretta by Angelo Cesta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durham, England*


Durham school and cathedral by Paul Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Westminster, London, England*


Week 27 - Westminster reflection by Wex Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Csengersima*, Hungary


Csengersima - Hungary by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Nyírmihálydi*, Hungary


Nyírmihálydi - Hungary by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Nyíracsád*, Hungary


Nyíracsád - Hungary by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Tihany*, Hungary


Tihany - Hungary by Peter Lorincz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Pécs*, Hungary


Pécs, Hungary by boti_marton, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Buda Castle in Budapest*, Hungary


Budapest. Hungary. by djbalbas, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Halászbástya (Fisherman's Bastion) in Budapest*


Hungary-0167 - Fisherman’s Bastion by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Szeged Cathedral*, Hungary


Votive Church Of Szeged Hungary by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Rákóczi Castle in Sárospatak*, Hungary


Rákóczi castle in Sárospatak (Hungary) by Csaba Bajkó, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Szabadság Híd (Liberty Bridge) in Budapest*


Szabadság híd / Liberty bridge - Budapest ( Hungary ) by kgka00, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Vajdahunyad Castle in Budapest*


Budapest Vajdahunyad Castle - Hungary by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Hajmáskér*, Hungary


Hajmáskér, laktanya by Tunde Pecsvari, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Szentendre*, Hungary


Szentendre by David Curry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tellaro, Liguria, Italy*


Tellaro dusk by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Latvia

Viesturi. by inga_art, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

San Marino

2011-061705 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

*Turku*, Finland


turku by joni aarnio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Toledo by Miguel Gomez Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


By The Beautiful Blue Danube - An der schönen blauen Donau by Vera Le Bail, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin Gotham City by Sven Hilscher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Tour Eiffel by night by Ettore Lombardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Favignana, Sicily, Italy*


Favignana Boat by Ettore Lombardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*


Blue Krakow by Kevin Dress, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*


Oporto by La Vie Et Belle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chinon, France*

Chinon by Bruno T, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Candes-Saint-Martin, France*


candes saint martin by Bruno T, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Mr Wedel factory by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia*


Light Festival 2016. St. Petersburg. Mariinskiy Palace by Ivan Peftiev, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Riga, Latvia*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia*: Marathon, Spain.


subir imagenes gratis


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/eQfxN3]Dorozka na Krakowskim Przedmiesciu by Cjpok, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Spili, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Abanilla (Murcia, Spain)*

subir fotos gratis
The european 'palestine'


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Berlin, Germany*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Zamosc, Poland*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Berlin, Germany*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Berlin, Germany*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Prizren, Kosovo*


end of day in prizren kosovo by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Pejë, Kosovo*


peja kosovo by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Sharr mountains, Kosovo*


sharr mountains view from prizren castle by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Berlin, Germany*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Krakow, Poland*
Christmas market


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*

Bulgaria by shawn lenker, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*

Bulgaria - Plovdiv by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

*Pirin mountain, Bulgaria*

Pirin mountain, Bulgaria by Slavina Bahchevanova, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

*Rila mountain, Bulgaria*

Rila mountain, Bulgaria by fabujulous, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

*Krichim, Bulgaria*

Krichim / Bulgaria by Стойко Георгиев, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

*Krichim, Bulgaria*

Krichim city / Bulgaria by Стойко Георгиев, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2016)

*Krichim, Bulgaria*

Кричим / Krichim city by Стойко Георгиев, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Lublin, Poland*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Cologne Cathedral*
Cologne Cathedral by Martin Winstanley, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful Europe! some many places to spend your life to choose from


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Prague*









by me


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

*Barcelona*









by me


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislava, Slovakia by Max, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Castle Bojnice, Slovakia*

Castle Bojnice - Slovakia by Peter Lorincz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*High Tatras, Slovakia*

Snow & Water ~ High Tatras, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*High Tatras, Slovakia*

Soft Morning Touch ~ High Tatras, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

*Horehron, Slovakia*

Walking in the Land of Colors ~ Horehron, Slovakia by Martin Sojka, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Helsinki, Finland*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Wilanow


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City hall in fire | Evreux, France*









City hall in fire | Evreux by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway Lighthouse*









Norway by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kjeungskjær | Norway*









Kjeungskjær | Norway by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flåvær Fyr | Norway*









Flåvær Fyr | Norway by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway Lighthouse*









Norway by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buholmråsa Fyr | Norway*









Buholmråsa Fyr | Norway by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Finnsnes | Norway*









Finnsnes | Norway by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge | Oslo Norway*









Bridge | Oslo by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honningsvåg | Nordkapp, Norway*









Honningsvåg | Nordkapp by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honningsvåg | Nordkapp, Norway*









Honningsvåg | Nordkapp by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tromso, Norway*









Tromso by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamle Bybro | Trondheim*









Gamle Bybro | Trondheim by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamle Bybro | Trondheim, Norway*









Gamle Bybro | Trondheim by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scandic Seilet | Molde, Norway*









Scandic Seilet | Molde by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund Norway*









Alesund by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alesund Norway*









Alesund by Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Arc du Triomphe, Paris by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Straßburg, Austria*

Straßburg by claudia lohmanns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Emmendingen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Endingen Town Hall by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bled, Slovenia*

Wonderful Bled by Fabio Capocasa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*

Antwerpen by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

The Bridges of Prague from Above by BOC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Grande Canal by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riomaggiore, Liguria, Italy*

Riomaggiore by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klosters, Switzerland*

Klosters by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*

St Paul's Cathedral by Fabio Capocasa, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Sveksna, Lithuania*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Rila Monastery, Bulgaria*
The main church "Rojdestvo Bogorodichno" Rila Monastery / Bulgaria by Emil Vasev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Pirnaische Vorstadt, Dresden, Saxony*

Dresden by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grad Zagreb, Croatia*

Arena i Sveta Mati Slobode, Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

Streetlights by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuzla, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Tuzla by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Blue by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Grace Priory, England, United Kingdom*

Mount Grace Priory by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart, Germany*

Stuttgart by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Grad Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Italy*

Piazza Navona, Rome by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jajce, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Jajce by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Estacio Naval, Balearic Islands, Spain*

Mahon, Menorca by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernazza, Liguria, Italy*

Vernazza by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Slunj, Karlovac, Croatia*

Rastoke, Slunj, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitby, England, United Kingdom*

Whitby Swing Bridge by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Riflessi veneziani by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cinque Terre, Italy*

Cinqueterre by angelo calcagno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manchesrer City Centre, England*

Shambles Square Manchesrer City Centre by Andy Read, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perasto, Kotor, Montenegro*

Waterfront Perast by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boccadasse, Italy*

Boccadasse by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sardinia*

Contro la pioggia.. by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Old City of Dubrovnik by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camogli, Italy*

Camogli by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Margherita, Liguria, Italy*

Santa Margherita, Ligure (Italy) by Andy Read, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Redcar, England, United Kingdom*

Redcar by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Tuscany, Italy*

Pisa by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perast, Montenegro*

Perast - St. Nicholas Church (Montenegro) by Marjan Lazarevski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Jump by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Canali Veneziani.. by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila and the frozen Danube, Romania*


Cel mai frumos oraș.braila by Mada. Mdl, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Paris, France*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Paris, France*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Mestre, Italy*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*
Untitled by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna Vulcan, Sicily - Italy*

_last eruption - 27.02.2017
_






TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> [/CENTER]





yuri said:


>





yuri said:


> Overview upon the east coast


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Italy*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg im Winter by Günter Breitegger, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Dinant, Belgium*
Blue hour in Dinant. Belgium by Etiënne Hessels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*

In Bruges [Explored] by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Innenstadt, Frankfurt, Hesse*

2016 compendium: March - "Twilight Frankfurt" by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prag, Schleuse by Mario Reinke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London Eye*

Over the Roofs of London by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

I canflY by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boccadasse, Italy*

Boccadasse by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Bavaria, Germany*

Munich's town hall by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erfurt, Germany*

Erfurt by AnDi Kamera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Avignon by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guegon, Brittany, France*

Castillo de Josselin - Bretaña by Santi Mendiola, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland...*

Iceland... by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Harleem, the Netherlands*
Warmoesstraat - Haarlem, The Netherlands by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gordes, France*

Gordes by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*

Canal in Bruges by Jay-Aitch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*

Palacio de Oriente, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

From the Bridge Tower by Filip Holík, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ireland*

Fanad Head Lighthouse by GER. LA TRAVEL SITE, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tromsø, Norway*
20160803_NO-0466 by PerixPic, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Grudziądz, Poland*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Gdansk, Poland*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

markantes Gebäude an der Ecke Goltzstraße Hohenstaufenstraße by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*S Lorenzo, Madrid, Spain*

Monasterio de El Escorial by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holzhausen, Bavaria, Germany*

Frühling im Oberland by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lubrin, Andalusia, Spain*

Panoramica de Lubrín, Almería by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Suprasl, Poland*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Shooting Stars by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heimaey, Iceland*

Heimaey by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Italy*

Puente de Piedra, Verona. by Jose Gondar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Dancing House Side View by Filip Holík, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Enna, Sicily, Italy*

Calascibetta, Sicily by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj, beautiful old town in Istria of Croatia, Europe. by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Plaça d'Espanya, Barcelona by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bled, Slovenia*

P1020354 by Paul Graham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zürich, Switzerland*

Zürich by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p4xfni]DSCF1290 Date 02-09-14 Time 19-30 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Valetta, Malta*
Panorama of Valletta Skyline in the Evening, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Sopot, Poland*


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Gdansk, Poland*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest morning by Ferenc Pleskonics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

BERLIN Reichstag [explored] by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oporto, Portugal*

Oporto192 by Pentes58, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Red Prague by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

München by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gemuenden am Main, Bavaria, Germany*

Connecting Europe by maurizio messa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

CarmenMártires by Pentes58, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

View at The Charles Bridge and Vltava river in Prague, Czech Republic by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Grote Mark, Brugge, Belgium*
Grote Markt, Brugge by Raúl Andrés Silva, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Gdansk, Poland*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

Durmiendo una hora menos by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanstad, North Holland, Netherlands*

Zaanse Schans by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Una mirada en los ojos de alguien... by Pilar Irene, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam Reflected by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Gdansk, Poland*


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Кирилл Митин, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Algal bloom peak in the Baltic Sea (ESA Sentinel-2A, 2015)









Source


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Cesis castle, Latvia*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Belgrade, Serbia*









by Svetivoda


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The only truly relevant skyline of Paris:









Blue hour by A.G. photographe, on Flickr

With that other skyline:









Fin de journée sur Paris by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Poznań, Poland*
Old Town vibes by Przemysław Krzyszczuk, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm , Spain*

Paseando por Benidorm by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Charles Bridge (Karlův most) by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Valencia: plaza del Ayuntamiento. by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Holiday Inn by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Sagunto/ Sagunt. Spain. 

Sagunto desde arriba by Rubén Moreno, en Flickr

Sagunto by Ana de Luis Alas, en Flickr
Sagunto (Valencia) Spain


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

sube imagenescertificity.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

View from Kirkjufjara by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honfleur, Normandy, France*

Honfleur Evening by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Ives, Cornwall, England*

St Ives3 by Sean Gunn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thurne, England, United Kingdom*

Thurne Windmill by Simon Dunn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Monumento a Vittorio Emanuele II by Lukas R., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dinan, Brittany, France*

The Viaduct, Dinan, Brittany France by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mijas, Andalusia, Spain*

Mijas Pueblo (Malaga) in the Sierra de Mijas, Costa del Sol, Spain. by Neville., on Flickr

Mijas Pueblo (Malaga), Costa del Sol, Spain by Neville., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ponta Delgada, Azores, Portugal*

Ponta Delgada Harbour by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Arenal, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*

Holy Week, Seville, Spain 2017 / Semana Santa, Sevilla, España 2017 by Neville., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gardenstown, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Coastal village Gardenstown by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Sunset over Prague by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amiens, France*

Amiens France by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honfleur, Normandy France*

Ancient Honfleur, Normandy France by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monistrol de Montserrat, Catalonia, Spain*

Montserrat - 6 by Rossend Gri, on Flickr

Orgue Monestir de Montserrat by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto, Portugal*

Porto. by Yannick Furgal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mosteiros, Azores, Portugal*

Mosteiros by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bagolino, Lombardy, Italy*

Buona Pasqua da Bagolino by Riccardo Palazzani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cazorla, Andalusia, Spain*

Cazorla - Castillo by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Arenal, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*

Mind over matter, or an optical illusion? by Neville., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lauriston, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Vennel view by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sorrento, Campania, Italy*

Serrento April 2017-1.jpg by Steve8415, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hofzumfelde, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*

Castle Bothmer by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Pabu, Brittany, France*

North Brittany CoastLine by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernazza, Italy*

Q1008686 by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Godshill, England, United Kingdom*

Hill Cottage by Simon Downham, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Valencia: mercado de Colón. by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Nyhvan, Copenhagen, Denmark*
Nyhavn, Copenhagen, Denmark by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honfleur, Lower Normandy, France*

Vieux-Bassin by Olivier Penet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

canal ride by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olafsvik, Snaefellsnesog Hnappadalssysla, Iceland*

'Londrangar' - Iceland by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm, Costa Blanca by Baz Richardson, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernazza, Liguria, Italy*

Colors of Vernazza by Stephan H., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

Haarlem by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Parlamento Húngaro by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Basílica de San Esteban by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Puente de las Cadenas by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*

Figuras by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Mostar old bridge, Bosnia and Herzegovina by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Nordland, Norway*

Reine once again. by darklogan1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holborn, London, England*

Red Buses by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

Big Ben by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdansk, Poland*

Gdansk, Neptune fountain in front of the town hall by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Irgendwo in Hamburg..... by uwe wienke, on Flickr

Türme by uwe wienke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*

Marseille : le fort Saint-Nicolas by Jean-Pierre ZIMMER, on Flickr

Marseille by Jean-Pierre ZIMMER, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW !! Josip, Happy 176,000 'Likes " given to you Djole13,by all your Happy SSC Friendly Family Brothers, SSC Sisters and SSC Friends , I like this one Great Photo
, of Paul, John, George, and Ringo, :cheers2:
The Beatles as they were in the 60's in Liverpool, fantastic, Josip, and May Our Lady of Lourdes Bless you Josip, and Me, and Everyone here in the # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com over 14 years, since 2002,and the 15th in September 11th, coming up this September , 2017 :cheers: ,


djole13 said:


> *Liverpool, UK*
> 
> Liverpool by Elly Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW !! Josip, Happy 176,000 'Likes " given to you Djole13,by all your Happy SSC Friendly Family Brothers, SSC Sisters and SSC Friends , I like this one Great Photo
> , of Paul, John, George, and Ringo, :cheers2:
> The Beatles as they were in the 60's in Liverpool, fantastic, Josip, and May Our Lady of Lourdes Bless you Josip, and Me, and Everyone here in the # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com over 14 years, since 2002,and the 15th in September 11th, coming up this September , 2017 :cheers: ,



^^ Thanks to my Chuck and the rock band of my youth! :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ascona, Switzerland*

#013 Ascona all'alba (4000px sRGB) by Enrico Boggia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amalfi, Minori, Campania, Italy*

Amalfi coast by Sofie Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holland, Netherlands*

Tulips from Holland-10 by Louis Swart, on Flickr

Tulips from Holland-6 by Louis Swart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wirral Metropolitan Borough, England, United Kingdom*

Giant Wheel Last Light Explored 29/4/2017 by David Chennell - DavidC.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hautes-Alpes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

observatory in high mountain by marc lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nieuwe Werk, Rotterdam, South Holland, Netherlands*

Kop in de plas by Harro, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Puente arpa y el Ágora by Dani Oliver, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skt Wolfgang, Upper Austria, Austria*

St Wolfgang, Austria - Wolfgangsee Lake by Regan Gilder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Vue sur Lokrum, Dubrovnik, Croatie. by villerose4431, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taormina, Sicily, Italy*

Taormina, Sicilia (explored) by Jose Luis RDS, on Flickr

Isola Bella ( Taormina, Sicilia) by Jose Luis RDS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kö-Park, Düsseldorf, Germany*

German precision (explored) by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Puerto de la Cruz, Canary Islands, Spain*

Tenerife, Spain - Punta Brava by Regan Gilder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paleis het Loo, Apeldoorn, Netherlands*

Tuin van Paleis het Loo by Jaap Mechielsen, on Flickr

Garden Het Loo Palace by Jaap Mechielsen, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola (Castellon, Spain)*

Peníscola (Baix Maestrat. Castelló de La Plana) by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Segorbe (Castellon, Spain)*

Segorbe by Juanjo Sales, en Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Glasgow, Scotland*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oradea, Romania*

Oradea: Primaria by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cond, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem Deutschland Germany Allemagne: Das Moseltal in Cochem mit seinem Schloß und seinen gefärbten Häusern, the valley of the Moselle to Cochem with his castle and its colored houses, la vallée de la Moselle à Cochem avec son château et ses maisons color by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bokod, Hungary*

Bokodi, Hungary by simo m., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Timisoara, Romania*

Timisoara: Biserica Ortodoxă ''Naşterea Maicii Domnului'' by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr

Timisoara: Ceasul floral by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hampton Court, London, England*

London Londres England : The gardens of the Hampton Court Palace, les jardins du palais de Hampton Court, Die Gärten des Palastes Hampton Court. by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cividale del Friuli, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

my river at its best by simo m., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chambery, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Chambery Savoie France : Place Saint-Leger avec son horloge et sa fontaine, Place Saint Leger with its clock and its fountain , Platz Saint-Leger mit seiner Uhr und ihrem Brunnen by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Opinogóra, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/8uQYQK]Opinogóra by Krzysztof Belczyński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Płońsk, Poland*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/8uQ69B]Płońsk by Krzysztof Belczyński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Biar (Alicante, Spain)*

Biar by Jorge A. Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Budapest*
Budapest sunset by Peter Koncz, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Aveiro, Portugal*









http://portugal.travelguia.net/files/2008/08/aveiro.jpg









http://www.celivacances.com/images/Costa-Nova-soleiros-portugal.jpg


----------



## Msisrael (Aug 28, 2016)

*Aerial Shot of Bonifacio, Corsica*

https://www.airvuz.com/photo/Bonifacio?id=590994343ddec246f18430eb


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benicassim (Castellon, Spain)*

20140101-Spanje-103-Benicassim-Strand by Arjan Veen, en Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*KEFALONIA, GREECE 

Argostoli*









http://www.brandlifemag.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/yunanadalari_43.jpg

*Myrtos beach*









https://thumb.holidaypirates.com/qZjaIv7h9zWYUY3yg4dPHMHqpgQ=/1314x600/http://www.urlaubspiraten.de/media/library/images/2015/05/0cdi8gjxte8a55584fbf856e2062533240.jpg


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

Matthias Church, Budapest
IMG_5597 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guindalera, Madrid, Spain*

Las Ventas ...Madrid by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Vorstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*

Dresden Alemania by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*

Reflecting Twins by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Santuario de Lourdes ...Francia by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Markusplatz by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Krakow, Poland*


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Dénia, Spain*

Guten Morgen Dénia by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tuscany, Italy*
Val d'Orcia, Toscane by Olivier Rocq, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Peleș Castle, Romania*
Castelul Peles (Sinaia) by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orleans, Centre region, France*

Estatua Juana De Arco Orleans Francia by jaime salazar, on Flickr

Catedral de Orleans Francia by jaime salazar, on Flickr

Orleans Francia by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Bank, London, England*

The Eye Over Ben by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Italy*

Torre inclinada de Pisa Italia by jaime salazar, on Flickr

torre inclinada de Pisa by jaime salazar, on Flickr

Batisterio Pisa Italia by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolceacqua, Liguria, Italy*

Dolceacqua (Im) by carlo gaia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Vienna Panorama [Explored] by DILLEmma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calpe, Spain*

Paseando por Calpe by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Edinburgh*
Edinburgh at dusk by Manuele Cantù, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England, United Kingdom*

Liverpool Mandatory Beatles by Jungle Jack, on Flickr

Liverpool Mandatory Beatles by Jungle Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzach Reflection by DILLEmma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Puerta de San Miguel Bratislava by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges Belgica*

Bruges Belgica by jaime salazar, on Flickr

Bruges Bélgica by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*

Krakow by Bozena Pilat, on Flickr

Krakow market square at dusk by Bozena Pilat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calp, Valencia, Spain*

Calpe España by jaime salazar, on Flickr

marina Calpe España by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nevestino, Kyustendil, Bulgaria*

Река Струма край Кадин мост by sevdelin atanasov, on Flickr

Кадин мост, Невестино, от 1 470 година by sevdelin atanasov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Toledo by jaime salazar, on Flickr

las calles de Toledo España by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Björkvik, Sweden*

Hagbyberga, Björkvik - foto 2016-07-13 by Torgil Jarnling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Puente de las Cadenas rio Danubio ....Budapest by jaime salazar, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Rome*
Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Knightsbridge, London, England*

Natural History Museum London by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr

Brompton Road by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Višegrad, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Visegrad 2017 by Srecko Todorovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Czech Republic, Karlovy Vary*

Czech Republic, Karlovy Vary by Srecko Todorovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kylemore Abbey, Galway, Republic of Ireland*

Kylemore Abbey Galway by michelle crowley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buckinghamshire, England*

Fountain of Love by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

BERMEO, Basque Country, Spain









http://espanafascinante.com/wp-content/uploads/panoramica_pais_vasco_bizkaia_bermeo_BI.jpg

San Juan de Gaztelugatxe









http://blog.rusticae.es/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/San-Juan-de-Gaztelugatxe.-Fuente_Mimadeo_Shutterstock.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sagunto / Sagunt (Valencia, Spain)*

Sagunto - Valencia by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Praha-Vítkov (z Praha hl.n.) by Jiří Brabec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brompton, London, England*

Harrods by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

Santa Bárbara Castle by Duncan Wilson, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Castellón, Spain*

Concatedral de Santa María y Plaza Mayor de Castellón by Juanjo Sales, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5141 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo City Hall in the Evening, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Oslo City Hall in the Evening, Oslo, Norway by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venzolasca, Corsica, France*

Venzolasca (Corsica) by Marc Albertini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valletta, Malta*

Panorama of Valletta Skyline in the Evening, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Panorama of Saint George Square on the Rainy Morning, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

National Library of Malta in the Morning, Valletta, Malta by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tossa de Mar, Spain*

Tossa de Mar (Girona) by Fco. Javier García, on Flickr

Tossa de Mar (Girona) by Fco. Javier García, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna, Emilia-Romagna, Italy*

Aerial View of Bologna from Asinelli Tower, Bologna, Emilia-Romagna, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Aerial View of Bologna from Asinelli Tower, Bologna, Emilia-Romagna, Italy by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Parisian Sunset by Mick Weaver, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Almeria, Spain*

cabo de gata by Guillaume Moncel, en Flickr


Cabo de Gata_DSC00652 by CasaVista Partaloa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr

All the Green and all the Gold by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Warsaw*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche (Alicante, Spain)*

El Palmeral de Elche. Alicante by Abariltur, en Flickr


Elche by Anna Koskela, en Flickr


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Burano Island, Italy*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*

Gibraltar - AdrianBertschiPhotography by Adrian Bertschi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia*

Kranhaus, Cologne by Johannes Oehl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dean Village, Edinburgh, Scotland*

The Dean Village by Paul Ewing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vathia, Laconia, Pelopponnese, Greece*

Mani [explored 2016-11-07] by Michelangelo Grosso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria, Spain*

NUBES SOBRE LA RIA by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Terra Mítica 164 by Jeremy Thompson, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shieldfield, Newcastle upon Tyne, England*

Tyne Twilight by Chris Lishman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benalmadena, Andalusia, Spain*

nubes en la costa by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wasserburg am Inn, Bavaria, Germany*

Das historische Rathaus by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarrón, Bolnuevo --- Spain*

Cala de Punta Vela by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vysehrad, Prague, Czech Republic*

PRAGA y su tráfico fluvial by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

Old and New by Chris Lishman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tavira Municipality, Faro, Portugal*

Portugal - Tavira by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antagnod, Valle d'Aosta, Italy*

Sunrise on the Alps (Explore 20/5/17) by Daniele Fasoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monselice, Veneto, Italy*

Villa Duodo (XVIIe, XVIIIe), by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Aile XVIIIe, Villa Duodo (XVIIe, XVIIIe), Monselice, province de Padoue, Vénétie, Italie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by Christian Straub, on Flickr

frankfurt skyline by Christian Straub, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris by Christian Straub, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano, Amalfi Coast, Italy*

Positano Amalfi Coast, Italy by Theo van der Meulen, on Flickr

Amalfi Coast Positano by Theo van der Meulen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benalmadena, Andalusia, Spain*

CASTILLO DE COLOMARES by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

upstairs - Moustiers Sainte Marie by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Notre-Dame at blue hour, Paris, France*
Notre-Dame at blue hour by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, Spain

IMG_6611 Valencia by David Ivars, en Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Zalipie, Poland*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Silhouettes by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin Hackescher Markt by LeoW., on Flickr

Sony Center Berlin by LeoW., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tolosa, Basque Country, Spain*

TOLOSA by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nyhavn, Copenhagen, Denmark*

Nyhavn by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr

Nyhavn by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Bulto, Malaga, Andalusia*

PUERTO DE MALAGA by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nytorv, Copenhagen, Denmark*

Nytorv by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Point, Bavaria, Germany*

Fischbachau St. Martin (Martinsmünster) by LeoW., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Merida, Extremadura, Spain*

IMPRESIONANTE TEATRO ROMANO DE MERIDA by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto, Portugal*

Regata no Douro by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida,
Setúbal, Portugal


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tortosa --- Spain*

Old roofs by Àngels, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Port of Tallinn by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarron --- Spain*

Minas de Mazarrón by Javier Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svendborg, Syddanmark, Denmark*

Svendborg Harbour & Royal Yacht by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont*

Torino - Villa della Regina by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr

Torino - Villa della Regina by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Havnen, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

Fonte Gefion by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Castille and Leon, Spain*

SALAMANCA- en invierno by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Water-stad, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Koninginne Brug by AnetteWho, on Flickr

Wijnhaven by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Torre Sant'Andrea, Puglia, Italy*


Torre di S.Andrea - Puglia, Italy - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Finestrat (Alicante, Spain)*

Sierra Orcheta, Finestrat by FinestratDigital, en Flickr


----------



## giacomino (May 23, 2017)

djole13 said:


> *Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont*
> 
> Torino - Villa della Regina by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr
> 
> Torino - Villa della Regina by Michelangelo Delu', on Flickr


wonderful city


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Cartagena, Spain*

soldado by juan soler gomez, on Flickr

Cola de Ballena by juan soler gomez, on Flickr

AYUNTAMIENTO,CARTAGENA by juan soler gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aeroskobing, Syddanmark, Denmark*

Smedegade by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

Järntorget by patrick.tafani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*

IMG_9847.jpg by Joel Sala, on Flickr

IMG_9949.jpg by Joel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr

Rovinj by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Zürich*
Zuerich by night by Rene Schaedler, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*

Valencia: Plaza de toros by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eutin Marktplatz, Germany*

Rosa Teppich by Susanne Peyronnet, on Flickr

Blütenmeer by Susanne Peyronnet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten, Norway*

Postcard from Norway ( (Explored) not photoshopped. Rainbow is real) by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vindeby, Syddanmark, Denmark*

Svendborg by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Christianshavn, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden , Denmark*

Pequena Sereia (Little mermaid) by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lastres, Asturias, Spain*

EN EL PUERTO by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Logarska Dolina - Slovenija*

Logarska Dolina - Slovenija by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr

Logarska Dolina by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Outside the city walls by Mark Higham, on Flickr

City Views by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florta, Azores, Portugal*

After the rain... by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*

Vatican by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec (Čakovec), Croatia*

rotor-hotel by Djole Novi, on Flickr

soliteri by Djole Novi, on Flickr

rotor-hotel by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*

Calle Trinquete Caballeros by josehico, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Mocanes, Canary Islands, Spain*

Hotel Punta Grande ( Las Puntas, El Golfo, Isla de El Hierro) by Jose Manuel, on Flickr

Rincones Herreños IV by Jose Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lisbon's Oriente Station by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tamaduste, Canary Islands, Spain*

Amanecer en Tamaduste (II) by Jose Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghencea, Bucharest, Romania*

Pasajul Englez - Bucharest, Romania - Color street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fabberg, Syddanmark, Denmark*

Fåborg, Fyn by AnetteWho, on Flickr

Fåborg Havn by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*

The Borough by Stephen White, on Flickr

She's So High by Stephen White, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr

Rovinj by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*

VALENCIA: PLAZA DE LA VIRGEN, CATEDRAL Y MIQUELET by lgonzalez_l Luis González, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L'example, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*

Feliç Sant Jordi! by J. Mario Franco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto, Portugal*

Porto by J. Mario Franco, on Flickr

Porto by J. Mario Franco, on Flickr

Untitled by J. Mario Franco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dover District, England, United Kingdom*

The White Cliffs of Dover... by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Faubourgs des Minimes, Toulouse, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Chez Bibi by J. Mario Franco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saluzzo, Italy*

Scorcio di Costigliole Saluzzo by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid - Omaggio a Cervantes a Plaza de Espana by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Iconic Dubrovnik by Mark Higham, on Flickr

Sunny Days! by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cereseto, Piedmont, Italy*

Scorcio di Cereseto Monferrato by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr

Castello di Cereseto Monferrato by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centrum, Rotterdam, South Holland*

War Memorial and Stadhuis by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ávila, Spain*

Mura di Avila by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr

Mura di Avila by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Burg Hohenzollern, Germany*
Burg Hohenzollern / Hohenzollern Castle by Christian Rein, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, France*

Saviem SC10 L - 21/05/2017 by Vincent Steine, on Flickr

Heuliez GX217 GNV - 04/05/2017 by Vincent Steine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cauterets, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

La vieille gare de Cauterets by Marie-Christine ARBELOA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port, France*

Pont de l'Eglise: St Jean Pied de Port by Marie-Christine ARBELOA, on Flickr

La Nive à Saint-Jean Pied de Port by Marie-Christine ARBELOA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*

Frühling in Graz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr

Frühling in Graz by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naousa, Aegean, Greece*

The Blue Hour by Maria-H, on Flickr

Evening at Naousa, Paros by Maria-H, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Praga con burbujas by Patataasada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lamego Municipality, Viseu, Portugal*

Um olhar sobre a cidade de Lamego by Maria Luísa Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand-St.-Bernard, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*

Col du Grand-Saint-Bernard , Great St Bernard pass ,summer's stormy time. No. 2268. by Izakigur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hartberg, Styria, Austria*

Hartberg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr

Easy living in Hartberg by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parcelacion Aloy Sala, Zaragoza, Aragon*

Zaragoza by Antonio SABADELL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kinderdijk, South Holland, Netherlands*

Windmills... by dipphotos, on Flickr

Kinderdijk by dipphotos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*

... una tarde en el Moldava ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madalena, Porto, Portugal*

Amarante e suas belas simetrias. by Maria Luísa Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten, Norway*

There's a Red House over Yonder... by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr

Blue Skies by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Xilxes, Spain*

Mirador de Xilxes by Javier Perea, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Moscow Kremlin*
Moscow Kremlin by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cabo Palos (Murcia, Spain)*

Cabo de Palos, Cartagena by belen277, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia (Cartagena, Spain)*

Vistas desde la Torre de Santa Elena.La Azohía.Cartagena by Ruben Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarrón (Murcia, Spain)*

Minas de Mazarrón 12 by José Manuel Rocamora, en Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Stein am Rhein*, Switzerland
Stein am Rhein (II) by Christian Rein, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hermoupolis, Aegean, Greece*

Syros by dipphotos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sameiro, Braga, Portugal*

Santuário do Sameiro by Maria Luísa Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monterosso al Mare , Cinque Terre, Italy*

FRECCIABIANCA by Tolga Erbora, on Flickr

Monterosso al Mare, Cinque Terre, Italy by Tolga Erbora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mussalo, Kymenlaakso, Finland*

Vanhaniemi by Jyrki Salmi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bischofszell, Switzerland*

Bischofszell, 10.5.17 by ritsch48, on Flickr

Bischofszell, 10.5.17 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castellfollit de la Roca, Catalonia, Spain*


Castellfollit de la Roca. Girona. by Mackedwars, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

lubiana by claudio battistata, on Flickr

lubiana by claudio battistata, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfont Hallen, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

... Minnewater ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burg Satzvey, Lessenich, Germany*

Burg Satzvey by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valle d'Aosta, Italy*

Rifugio Torino by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annecy, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Annecy Old Town by Mike Dow Photography, on Flickr

Annecy by Mike Dow Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*

... paseando por el Graslei ... Gante. by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Venice*, Italy
good morning venice! by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

The Berliner Dom by irakli demetrashvili, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kiel, Germany*

Germaniahafen - Explored by rahe.johannes, on Flickr

Klappbrücke by rahe.johannes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hydra, Greece*

Hydra, Greece by Γιώργος Ράπτης, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastbourne/England, United Kingdom*

Reflections of my life by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cudillero, Spain*

Cudillero by Colin Bowles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inveraray Castle, Scotland*

Inveraray Castle by Keith Griffiths, on Flickr

Inveraray Castle by Keith Griffiths, on Flickr

Inveraray Castle by Keith Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Castel Sant'Angelo by Davide CALASANZIO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

... Gent ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rapperswil, Switzerland*

Rapperswil, 17.5.17 by ritsch48, on Flickr

Rapperswil, 17.5.17 by ritsch48, on Flickr

Rapperswil, 17.5.17 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crete, Greece*

Crete by Γιώργος Ράπτης, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Huskvarna, Jonkoping, Sweden*

Husqvarna Panorama by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr

Husqvarna by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clamecy, Burgundy, France*

Clamecy (Nièvre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heilig Kerst, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

... desde mi ventana ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin - Bode Museum by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Drummond Castle, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Drummond Castle by Mike Dow Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brantome, Aquitaine, France*

☨ FAITH ☨ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

Brantôme by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monza, Lombardy, Italy*

Monza Cathedral by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Italy*

Matera by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr

Matera by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garachico, Canary Islands, Spain*

San Garachico by Alice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chaumont-sur-Loire, Centre region, France*

Chaumont-sur-Loire (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

Chaumont-sur-Loire (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

D20170515_0092 by Alberto Bizzini, on Flickr

D20170515_0006 by Alberto Bizzini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rosazza, Piedmont, Italy*

1] Rosazza (BI) by mpvicenza, on Flickr

1] Rosazza (BI) by mpvicenza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gellert, Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest Skyline by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leek, Staffordshire, England*

Leek market square at evening. by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirchdorf an der Krems District, Upper Austria, Austria*

Groseser Oedsee by Karl Glinsner, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Copenhagen*, Denmark
Copenhagen by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)

*Biecz, Poland*










https://www.facebook.com/biecz/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pena national palace, Portugal*

Pena #7 (_MG_6947) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr

Pena #3 (_MG_6929) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piedmont, Italy*

K by mpvicenza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vaison-la-Romaine, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

France - Vaison-la-Romaine by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

D20170515_0511 by Alberto Bizzini, on Flickr

D20170515_0362 by Alberto Bizzini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postojna cave, Slovenia*

Beautiful structures (_MG_3094) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr

Beautiful structures #3 (_MG_2954) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sintra, Portugal*
SINTRA PORTUGAL (Explore ) by Marie-Laure Larère, on Flickr

Sintra #2 (_MG_7057) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr

Sintra #1 (_MG_7055) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vaucluse, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

fields by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Minori, Coast of Amalfi, Italy*

Minori by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saltash, England*

By Brunel Bridge with view of Saltash by ajholland2011, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ivrea, Piedmont, Italy*

1] Ivrea (TO) +❸ by mpvicenza, on Flickr

1] Ivrea (TO): il castello +❸ by mpvicenza, on Flickr


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

djole13 said:


> *Porto, Portugal*
> 
> D20170515_0511 by Alberto Bizzini, on Flickr


Fantastic architecture!!!


----------



## erikov (Oct 4, 2013)

Rocks detail in Romito coast (Livorno, Italy)


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Holy Grail / Santo Cáliz . Valencia, Spain*

Valencia Cathedral by Jason Alexander, Professor, Department of Philosophy, Logic and Scientific Method by Arts at LSE, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sintra Municipality, Lisbon, Portugal*

The Masonic Initiation Well of Quinta da Regaleira by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr

Looking Up from the Initiation Well of Quinta da Regaleira by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuneo, Piedmont, Italy*

1] Cuneo (CN) by mpvicenza, on Flickr

1] Cuneo (CN): Via Roma by mpvicenza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grignan, Rhone-Alpes, France*

France - Grignan by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atrani, Coast of Amalfi, Italy*

Atrani by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Cristianos, Canary Islands, Spain*

Beim Abstieg by Alice, on Flickr

Los Christianos by Alice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haren, Groningen, Netherlands*

The Otherside | Molen de Helper @Paterswoldsmeer by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Everton, Liverpool, England*

The Westminster by Rose 🌹, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

... se acerca la noche en ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annecy, Rhone-Alpes, France*

The old town Annecy by Mike Dow Photography, on Flickr

Annecy by Mike Dow Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*

Varaždin (06) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr

Varaždin (05) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esztergom, Komarom-Esztergom, Hungary*

Esztergom by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Esztergom by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pierrefonds, Picardy, France*

Pierrefonds (Oise) - Le château - La cour d'honneur (explore 22-05-17) by Patrick, on Flickr

Pierrefonds (Oise) - Le château - La cour d'honneur by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atrani, Italy*

E il paradiso che forse esiste... by Luciano Apice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Motovun, Croatia*

Motovun by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Galaxidi, Thessaly and Continental Greece, Greece*

Galaxidi by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Galaxidi by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

Il Bosco Verticale...le Bois Vertical by brinmell , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Raesfeld, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Schloss Raesfeld by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loches, Centre region, France*

Loches (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

Loches (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gallipoli, Puglia, Italy*

Gallipoli by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sawley, England, United Kingdom*

Power Reflector by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unije island, Croatia*

Samo nebo na kako Unje izgledaju by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr

Unije by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Postcard from Warsaw by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr

Castle Square by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Italy*

Napoli Ovest by Luciano Apice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Vinogradska  by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, Ile-de-France, France*

Merci Michel !!...Fontaine des Innocents aux Halles by brinmell , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Spain*

20160303_131839-1 by Javier Gallego, on Flickr

20160303_131859-1 by Javier Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

DUBROVNIK - Croatia - Stradun, the main street. by FS Images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krk, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*

Croatia, Krk by Babarczi Réka, on Flickr

Croatia, Krk Island by Babarczi Réka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hum, Istarska, Croatia*

Croatia, Hum by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Korčula, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Korcula Town, Croatia by enjosmith, on Flickr

Korčula, Croatia by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagrebarije by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monaco, La Condamine*

Prince's Palace of Monaco by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chaumont-sur-Loire, Centre region, France*

Chaumont-sur-Loire (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

Chaumont-sur-Loire (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

... aunque tengas el sol de frente sigue con la cabeza erguida ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain*

I love Alicante by Antonio Aliaga, en Flickr

Puerto de Alicante by Jesús Alenda, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain*

Sin título by poldarn3, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Veli Kaštel - Kotišina by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gemeinde Dorsten, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Schloss Lembeck by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo - Italy*

Vucciria by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosham in West Sussex*

Beautiful Bosham. by Albatross Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calais, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*

Calais (Pas-de-Calais) - L'Hôtel de Ville et son Beffroi - "Les Bourgeois de Calais" (de Auguste Rodin) by Patrick, on Flickr

Calais (Pas-de-Calais) - "Les Bourgeois de Calais" (de Auguste Rodin) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Spain*

Burgos by Rosa G., on Flickr

20160303_132805 by Javier Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mürren, Switzerland*

Memories by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanover, Germany*

NordLB - Innenhof by Elke Kemna, on Flickr

NordLB - perspektivisch schräg by Elke Kemna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Makarska, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Croatia by Bob Bain, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klana, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*

Croatia by Marko D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zahara de la Sierra, Andalusia, Spain*

ANOCHECER EN ZAHARA DE LA SIERRA ( CÁDIZ ) ANOCHECER IN ZAHARA DE LA SIERRA (CÁDIZ) by Angel Moreno Orge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Ljubljana castle, Slovenia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr

Ljubljana, Slovenia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menton, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Côte d'Azur - Menton by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beausoleil, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Monaco by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

Monaco - the monarchy never sleeps by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Haugane, More og Romsdal, Norway*

Løvikneset by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Wrocław, Poland*
Over the rooftops of Wroclaw by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kalampaka, Thessaly and Continental Greece, Greece*

The Rocks by ranssom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Croatia by Bob Bain, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Hrvatska by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr

Hrvatska by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Château de Chantilly, France*

Chateau de Chantilly 2 by Phil Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marija Bistrica, Croatia*

Marija Bistrica crkva Snježnoj Gospi by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Opatija, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*

Opatija, Croatia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Attica, Greece*

Red saver by ranssom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Forde, More og Romsdal, Norway*

Fyrde by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dunkirk, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*

Dunkerque (Nord) - Sous-préfecture by Patrick, on Flickr

Dunkerque (Nord) - Bains publics by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hum, Croatia*

Hum by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr

Hum by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Danish bus 9A at Christianshavn in the snow. Winter in Copenhagen, Denmark by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postrana, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Croatia by Bob Bain, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Athens, Attica, Greece*

Skylight by ranssom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Split , Croatia by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*

Kotor by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr

Kotor by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bran, Brasov, Romania*

Bran Village by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Bran Village by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villeneuve-Loubet, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Côte d'Azur - waves by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veli Lošinj, Primorje-Gorski Kotar County, Croatia*

Veli Lošinj by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Psiri, Athens, Attica, Greece*

Academy of Athens, Greece by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postiglione, Salerno, Italy*

Postiglione by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Saint Stephen's Basilica Budapest*
Saint Stephen's Basilica Budapest by Antonis N, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Vienna*
Danube City during blue hour by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Praha by J Mu, on Flickr

Praha by J Mu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Labin, Istarska, Croatia*

Croatia, Labin by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Cityscape_Venedig-Überblickt-2016 by Michael Sander, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Riddarholmen Church, Stockholm by J Mu, on Flickr

St Johannes kyrkogård, Stockholm by J Mu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Niccolo, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Clouds over Arno by ranssom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trondheim, Norway*

Trondheim -Norway by Alireza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

Olympiazentrum, München by Mike Dizzy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*

Palermo 1 by Guillaume Samie, on Flickr

Palermo 8 by Guillaume Samie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rab, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*

Croatia, Rab by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar , Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Hvar - mandrač by Dado, on Flickr

Hvar by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand Parc - Paul Doumer, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*

Bordeaux : l'ancien et le moderne by Photésie, on Flickr

Une vue de Bordeaux by Photésie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

Prag, Rathausuhr by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Il Biskra, Malta Majjistral, Malta*

Popeye Village [Malta] by SD NBG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bran, Brasov, Romania*

Bran Castle by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sestri Levante, Liguria, Italy*

Sestri Levante (GE), Liguria, Italy by Manu Arjuna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

zagreb by mladjo samo, on Flickr

Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Petersburg, Russia*

Большеохтинский мост by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ste.-Agnes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Côte d’Azur - Sainte-Agnès by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Areopagos Hill, Athens, Attica, Greece*

Lady sitting in front of Parthenon on Acropolis, Athens, Greece by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr

One Fort Hill by Carolina Guerreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

La Plaza de la Ciudad Vieja. Praga. by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sinaia, Prahova, Romania*

Peleș Castle by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cahors, Lot, Occitanie, France*

La représentation continue 3544 - Paysage avec le Lot et le pont Valentré (XIVème s.) — vue prise de la Croix Magne, Cahors, Lot, Occitanie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Istarska, Croatia*

Croatia, Rovinj, other side by Mike, on Flickr

Croatia, Rovinj by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hønefoss, Norway*

The Crossing by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Renaissance revisited by ranssom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Hvar / Croatia by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*

Kotor by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr

Kotor by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lipari, Sicily, Italy*

Lipari 4 by Guillaume Samie, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calpe, Spain*

Anochece en El Saladar (Calpe). / El Saladar at dusk. (Calpe, Alicante. Spain). by Recesvintus, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calpe, Spain, Espagne.*

Peñón de Ifach y Calpe by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moraira, Spain*

Port esportiu de Moraira. / Puerto deportivo de Moraira. by Josep - fotos, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

... de tanto esperar, se convirtió en estatua ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr

... arquitectura ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodhos, Aegean, Greece*

The Street of the Knights by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Grandmaster's Palace by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Archaeological Museum of Rhodes by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*

Prag, at the river by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porec, Istarska, Croatia*

Croatia, house bridge by Mike, on Flickr

Croatia, Porec, Gospa od Angela by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfont Hallen, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Beautiful Bruges, Belgium by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gomilica, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Gomilica (Explore) by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Magdeburg, Germany*

Magdeburg - ein Tagesausflug by Elke Kemna, on Flickr

Magdeburg - ein Tagesausflug by Elke Kemna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cond, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

Folketinget, the danish parliament (Copenhagen, Denmark) by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vrapče, Zagreb, Croatia*

Vrapče, Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*CASARES, SPAIN*









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e5/3b/f8/e53bf8e88ea7c0f162309da57965df5c.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Aguilas (Murcia --- Spain)*

Aguilas - Murcia by robertopastor, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mulen, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*

Home.... by Siggi007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Matejuška - Split by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Praha by J Mu, on Flickr

Praha by J Mu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sibiel, Sibiu, Romania*

Brukenthal Palace by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Turnul Sfatului by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wernigerode, Germany*

Kühlung am heißen Nachmittag by Elke Kemna, on Flickr

Stadtteile von Wernigerode ohne Touristen - fast ohne by Elke Kemna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cond, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grund, Luxemburg*

Gardens in Luxembourg by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Petersburg, Russia*

Камеронова галерея, Царское Село by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mala Rakovica, Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lecce, Italy*

Lecce by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano, Amalfi Coast, Italy*

Positano - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Landau, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Es blüht ... by Gerd Rehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Trg bana Jelačića, Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestamager, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden*

8-Tallet, Ørestaden, Copenhagen by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cond, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Magdeburg, Germany*

Magdeburg - ein Tagesausflug by Elke Kemna, on Flickr

Magdeburg - ein Tagesausflug by Elke Kemna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Josefov, Prague, Czech Republic*

... en la orilla del Moldava ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringerike Norway*

Eagle Wings by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Istarska, Croatia*

Croatia, view of Rovinj by Mike, on Flickr

Croatia, Rovinj by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brasov, Romania*

Dracula's Castle by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Citadel of The Guard by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*BILBAO - SPAIN*









http://www.pentaxerostore.info/pentax/upload/14/01/112725JIC9705jpg.jpg









http://groupes.voyages-gallia.fr/imagine/verylarge/uploads/offres-cp/Plaza%20Moyua.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vilnius, Lithuania, by me


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sveta Nedelja, Croatia*

Sveta Nedelja, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wernigerode, Germany*

Altstadt von Wernigerode by Elke Kemna, on Flickr

Marktplatz von Wernigerode by Elke Kemna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

... y al fondo, la Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de Týn ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sibiel, Sibiu, Romania*

Primăria Municipiului Sibiu by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Piața Mare by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamnøy, Lofoten, Norway*

Hamnøy by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*

Kotor by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr

Cathedral of Saint Tryphon by Alida Thorpe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krk Bridge, Croatia*

Most ka zvezdama by Aleksandar Matic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Belfort van Brugge by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Bruges by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aalesund, More og Romsdal, Norway*

City view by Siggi007, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cullera (Valencia, Spain)*

Cullera by Frayle, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lüneburg, Germany*

clouds by Manfred Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Praha castle by night by J Mu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sibiel, Sibiu, Romania*

Piata Albert Huet by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Romania by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boltenhagen, Germany*

5 möwen by Manfred Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keldung, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Burg Eltz, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

Burg Eltz, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy*

CAGLIARI-Sardegna - Italy by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cond, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cres, Croatia*

ISOLA di CRES - Croazia by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG), Sicily - Italy*















by _*Giancarlo Lauretta*_ su https://www.facebook.com/gianviet


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Segorbe (Castellón --- Spain)*

Segorbe by Juanjo Sales, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Onda (Castellón- Spain)*

Castillo de Onda by Manel, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Sagunto (Valencia --- Spain)*

Sagunto: Castillo y Teatro by La Caravana del Turismo Familiar, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malcesine, Veneto, Italy*

Malcesine by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dordrecht, Netherlands*

The great church by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*

MONT SAINT-MICHEL - Francia by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Hamburg, Germany*

ST. Annenplatz 21.54 Uhr. by Torsten Schlüter, on Flickr

St. Annenplatz 03 by Torsten Schlüter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Modena, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

Modena by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Lisbon, Portugal*

Rua da Madalena and the church of Igreja da Madalena by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr

Amsterdam : Rokin. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Wien IMG_0511 by Hans-Joachim Paape, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig, Germany*

Stadtzentrum, Leipzig by ichbinccku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Gefion_Fountain_Copenhagen_Denmark by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Jean-Charmilles, Geneva, Canton of Geneva, Switzerland*

Bâtiment des Forces Motrices BFM | Geneva, Switzerland by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tbilisi, T´bilisi, Georgia*

Sommaren – 2016 by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Polignano, Puglia, Italy*

Polignano a Mare, Les Pouilles, Italie 2017 by Julien Fourniol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corunna, Galicia, Spain*

Puerto de A Coruña by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Thrill of the viewpoint. by Marc L, on Flickr

Scenery by Marc L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Luxembourg Palace. by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riquewihr, France*

_DSC8102 : Riquewihr, France by Pascal VU, on Flickr

_DSC8100 : Riquewihr, France by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruxelles, Belgium*

rue Chair et Pain , Bruxelles by sylvijane, on Flickr

Rue du Marché aux Fleurs , Bruxelles by sylvijane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany*

Grainau / Garmisch Partenkirchen by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Besalu, Catalonia, Spain*

Besalú by Dani Romero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clifton Village, Bristol, England *

Clifton Suspension Bridge by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cond, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*

PALERMO-Sicily - Italy by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Collioure, France*

Collioure. France by Zinaida Belaniuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pl. de Brouckere, Brussels, Capital Region of Brussels, Belgium*

Summer in the city by Àngels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, French Riviera*

Street in Old Town by Paula N, on Flickr

Promenade du Paillon by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Bosnia & Herzegovina*

Beautiful day! by Marc L, on Flickr

Mostar by Marc L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*island of Hvar, Croatia*
Fire båtar by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ciutadella de Menorca, Balearic Islands, Spain*

Menorca 2 Islands by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Chiesetta San Giovanni in Ranui, Italy*
Chiesetta San Giovanni in Ranui, Italy by Kenneth Bäck, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Skyline in the Evening, Budapest, Hungary by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Dalmatia, Croatia*

Trogir – ‎17. juli, ‎2017 by Ingvar, on Flickr

Trogir – ‎17. juli, ‎2017 by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague: Jiřího z Poděbrad by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Calma en la Gran Vía by Dani Romero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brusino Arsizio, Switzerland*

718 Brusino by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr

556 Brusino by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Falkirk, Scotland*

Falkirk Wheel by Stephen Tarbit, on Flickr

Falkirk Wheel by Stephen Tarbit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rancho, Madeira Islands, Portugal*

Cabo Girao, Madeira by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo, Spain*

Toledo, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris5 by Lolo Torino, on Flickr

Paris2 by Lolo Torino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brandenburg, Germany*

Das Neue Palais II by Rüdiger, on Flickr

Das Neue Palais by Rüdiger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Ciudadela de Carcasona by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burano, Veneto, Italy*

Burano Venice 022 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jena, Germany*

Jena, Germany by ichbinccku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vrboska, Hvar, Croatia*

Vrboska by Ingvar, on Flickr

Ung kvinne by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L'example, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*

Diada de Sant Jordi by Àngels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Telford, England, United Kingdom*

Ironbridge Reflections by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

2000 Years of Sunsets | Pantheon, Rome, Italy by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Défense, France*

Les Tours Nuages et La Défense by Marie Ninin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Craco, Basilicata, Italy*

Craco(MT) - Il paese che muore by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burghausen, Bavaria, Germany*

Die Altstadt von Burghausen by Oliver Wittmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Park Guell - Barcelona, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr

Park Guell - Barcelona, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Etna, Sicily - Itay*

30th December 2013
















by Marco Restivo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Enna, Sicily - Italy*

_Mother Church_ 















by Fulvio Sabella, su Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*

Halle aux draps, Krakow Polska by YOUGUIE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taban, Budapest, Hungary*

Fast Skys In Budapest by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ramsgate, England*

Ramsgate Harbour by Lee Pelling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neretva Delta, Croatia*

005 Croacia. Delta del Neredva. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr

001 Croacia. Delta del Neredva. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr

006 Croacia. Delta del Neredva. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strépy-Thieu, Belgium*

2015_05 - BE-Strépy-Thieu150515-3.jpg by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riegel am Kaiserstuhl, Germany*

Blue hour in Riegel by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tyssedal, Hordaland, Norway*

Sørfjorden from Tyssedal by Matthew James Turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

Bloom | Cathedral of St Mary of the Flower, Florence, Italy by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Athens, Greece*

Athènes et l'Acropole vus de la colline Lycabette by Marie Ninin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

Charles Bridge by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Damier -Paris, place du Trocadero vue de la tour Eiffel by Marie Ninin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

Avignon by Lolo Torino, on Flickr

Avignon2 by Lolo Torino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Madrid, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr

Cathedral - Barcelona, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sion, Switzerland*

196 Tante Ju 52 by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergården, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

Nyhavn | Copenhagen, Denmark by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salford Quays, England*

Sunset over MediaCity by Andy Rouse, on Flickr
MediaCity Sunrise by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greece*

Paroikia by Katrinitsa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baden, Switzerland*

baden altstadt by Dave Gassmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lüneburg, Germany*

Wasserviertel Pano 1 by christel.k2, on Flickr

Springbrunnen by christel.k2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*

Untitled by Jan Berckmans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Troyes, France*

Grosses chaleurs à Troyes by Eric ADDE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vrboska, Hvar, Croatia*

Spegling by Ingvar, on Flickr

Vrboska by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kitzbuhel, Tyrol, Austria*

KITZBUHEL - Austria by Alviero 41, on Flickr

KITZBUHEL-Tirolo - Austria by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nations, Geneva, Switzerland*

Broken Chair Monument, Geneva by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Molina de Segura huerta. Murcia --- Spain*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southsea, Portsmouth, England*

The Nell Gwynne by Roger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariensztat, Warsaw, Masovian, Poland*

Warsaw - Royal Castle by Robert Krajewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Queensferry, Scotland*

The smallest operational light tower in the world by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont-de-Marsan, France*

Mont-de-Marsan by Eric ADDE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abando, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

Casa Montero (1902), alameda de Rekalde, El Ensanche, Bilbao, Biscaye, Pays Basque, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Casa Montero (1902), alameda de Rekalde, El Ensanche, Bilbao, Biscaye, Pays Basque, Espagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Queensferry, Scotland*

Sunset over the Forth (Explore 17/06/17 #73) by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dowanhill, Glasgow, Scotland*

Descending Partick Hill by Roger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

View over Dubrovnik by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Nordland, Norway*

Arctic Blue | Reine, Lofoten, Norway by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Island of Hvar, Croatia*

091 Croacia. Isla de Hvar. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr

002 Croacia. Isla de Hvar. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

*Warsaw, Poland*








by lulek89


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hofburg, Vienna, Austria*

Natural History Museum (Vienna 111) by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuschwanstein, Germany*

Neuschwanstein , Germany by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, France*

_DSC8060 : Colmar, France by Pascal VU, on Flickr

_DSC8055 : Colmar, France by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

View of the City. by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honfleur, France*

Honflreur En fin d'après midi by sylvijane, on Flickr

Le port d'Honfleur by sylvijane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corunna, Galicia, Spain*

A Coruña a vista de pájaro by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marianske Lazne, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*

Marianske Lazne: Kolonáda by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, Vis, Croatia*

Komiža by Ingvar, on Flickr

Komiža by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Portugal


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Korce, Albania


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Spain*

convento de san esteban salamanca by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

catedral salamanca by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ascoli Piceno - Italia*

Ascoli Piceno... finalmente! by Ciccio Nutella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gaia - Portugal*

Ribeira de Gaia - Portugal by Maria Aurora Pires Marques, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tobermory, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Tobermory reflections by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Havlíčkův Brod, Czech Republic*

Havlíčkův Brod (Deutsch Brod) by Tom Lok, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murano, Veneto, Italy*

MURANO by Luciano Terzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spaarne river, Netherlands*

Spaarne by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matterhorn - Switzerland*

Blick auf das Matterhorn - Switzerland by Alexandre Pache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Popeye village, Malta*

Popeye village, Malta by Emil Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stari Grad, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Dans la vieille ville, Srinjo Kola, Stari Grad, île de Hvar, comitat de Split-Dalmatie, Croatie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Trg Škor (place Škor), Stari Grad, île de Hvar, comitat de Split-Dalmatie, Croatie. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belvaros, Budapest, Hungary*

Anker Palace (Budapest 006) by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr

Monument of Sztehlo Gábor (Budapest 007) by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oia, Santorini, Greece*

Ammoudi Bay by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malpica, Galicia, Spain*

Malpica de Bergantiños by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, Vis, Croatia*

Komiža by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*

Madrid: Don Quixote by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*basilica Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Spain*

basilica Sagrada Familia, Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

sagrada familia, Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muette Sud, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Matin Parisien by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loket, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*

Loket Town, Czech Republic by Radek Rybar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapel le Dale, England, United Kingdom*

Ribblesdale gold by [email protected], on Flickr

White Christmas by [email protected], on Flickr

Arches of fire by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granville, Lower Normandy, France*

GRANVILLE by Luciano Terzi, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Vlore, Albania


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Beeldengroep 't Zand (Brugge 240) by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*

Too many cafes to chose from. by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corunna, Galicia, Spain*

San Juan 2016.A Coruña by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oosterhoogebrug, Groningen, Netherlands*

Water by Rein Scholte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vrboska, Hvar, Croatia*

Vrboska by Ingvar, on Flickr

Vrboska by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cortes, Madrid, Spain*

Madrid: Sunset Panorama by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campione d’Italia, Italy*

486 Campione by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Seville, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr

Seville, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris3 by Lolo Torino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Nordland, Norway*

Earth Smiled IV | Reine, Lofoten, Norway by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villena / Alicante --- Spain*

Castillo de Villena , Alicante casi anocheciendo by Gustavo Rubio, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Vito, Puglia, Italy*

Cala S. Vito by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burano, Venezia, Italia*

Burano [explored] by Mathias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

It's all down hill from here. by Roy Gierveld, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siracusa, Sicily, Italy*

Siracusa - piazza Duomo by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr

Fonte Aretusa by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Astra, Brasov, Romania*

Brasov. Biserica Neagră by Antonio Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marianske Lazne Spa, Czech Republic*

Marianske Lazne Spa, Czech Republic by Radek Rybar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*caves of the Drach, Palma de Mallorca, Spain*

cuevas del Drach, Palma de mallorca by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

lago cuevas del Drach, Palma de mallorca 5 by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Queensferry, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Colourful steelwork by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Germany*

Cochem by Ciccio Nutella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bobovišća, island of Brač, Croatia*

Boboviśća na moru by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Polperro, Cornwall coast, South West, England*

Thoughts of warmer days to come by Sue Rowlands, on Flickr

Polperro - S.E. Cornwall by Sue Rowlands, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maastricht, Netherlands*

Maastricht by Christophe Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ockershausen, Hesse, Germany*

Marburg Deutschland Germany Allemagne : Die Stadt der Fachwerkhâuser, The city of the half-timbered houses, la ville des maisons à colombage. On explore. by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catania, Sicily, Italy*

Castello Ursino by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ceske Budejovice, Czech Republic*

Ceske Budejovice, Czech Republic by Radek Rybar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castro Urdiales, Spain*

puerto de castro urdiales by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

puerto de castro-urdiales by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

LISBONA by Luciano Terzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bern, Switzerland*

Stadt Bern - Blick vom Rosengarten auf die Berner Altstadt - Switzerland by Alexandre Pache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comino Island, Malta*

Blue Lagoon II by Emil Qazi, on Flickr

Blue Lagoon by Emil Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*

playa portocristo by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

atardecer Palma de mallorca by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chavon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Galerie du Métro - Aven Rousti (04) - France by Romain VENOT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dinant, Namur, Belgium*

Dinant Belgique Belgium : son site original, sa citadelle , la patrie d'Adolphe Sax, l'inventeur du Saxophone,His original site, its citadel, Adolphe Sax's homeland, the inventor of the Saxophone,. by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lazise, Veneto, Italy*

Porticciolo by Mathias Liebing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Mawes, England, United Kingdom*

A Cornish Summer by Sue Rowlands, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

First morning sun by Zoran M., on Flickr

Komiža by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitby Harbour, Yorkshire, England*

The Harbour. by Steven Bonner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*River Krka, Croatia*

Croatie krka by Marie-Laure Larère, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Place Sadi Carnot, Marseille 69 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thira, Santorini, Greece*

Cruise Ships by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seevorstadt-Ost/Grosser Garten, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*

Palais by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hotting, Innsbruck, Tyrol, Austria*

Tirolo by Jambo Jambo, on Flickr

Tirolo (Explore Sep 16, 2017 - 185) by Jambo Jambo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Des Champs-Elysees, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris, France : les Invalides depuis le pont Alexandre III, The Invalides from the bridge Alexandre III, Die Invaliden von der Brücke Alexandre III gesehen. by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

View from Venetian Tower by Zoran M., on Flickr

Komiža by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Sunset at the Acropolis of Athenes, Greece*


La Acrópolis, Atenas, Grecia by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Portugal










https://pt.linkedin.com/in/fábio-freitas-876b8585


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villena (Alicante --- Spain)*

Castillo de la Atalaya, Villena (E) by Carlos Iborra, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auray, Brittany, France*

Dawn in Auray, Bretagne by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr

Saint-Goustan Harbor in Brittany by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Porto by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr

Portugal Porto by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*

De Haar Castle - Kasteel De Haar by Joeke Pieters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aarburg, Canton of Aargau, Switzerland*

Aarburg by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*

Kotor Bay by Adelina S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*

Carcassonne by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik by Andreas Schild, on Flickr

Markt in Dubrovnik by Andreas Schild, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Solbad Hall, Tyrol, Austria*

Tirolo by Jambo Jambo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo – Sicily, Italy*

Mondello by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

Porat by Zoran M., on Flickr

7:19 by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seine-et-Marne, Ile-de-France, France*

Vaux le Vicomte by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Sevilla by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sperlonga is a coastal town in the province of Latina, Italy*

Sperlonga Panorama (Explored) by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Psiri, Athens, Attica, Greece*

Athens: Metropolitan Cathedral of Athens by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Athens: Odeon of Herodes Atticus by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lugano, Switzerland*

464 Lugano by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Alcazar - Seville, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Baux-de-Provence, France*

Les Baux de Provence 1 by Lolo Torino, on Flickr

Les Baux de Provence 8 by Lolo Torino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Distant Lights by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Backyards of Berlin by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santander, Cantabria, Spain*

El Casino de Santander by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Petersburg, Russia*

The Hermitage, St. Petersburg, Russia by Karl Agre, on Flickr

St. Petersburg, Russia by Karl Agre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

A morning in Haarlem, Netherlands (part 2) by Paul van de Velde, on Flickr

A morning in Haarlem, Netherlands (part 2) by Paul van de Velde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Torino - Castello del Valentino by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Little Malvern, England, United Kingdom*

Evening on Hereford Beacon - Explore 020416 by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*

The Meanders - Mont Saint-Michel by Stéphane Lollivier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Stockholm by Ben, on Flickr

Stockholm by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salisbury, England, United Kingdom*

Statues keep watch from above! by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Goustan, Brittany, France*

Early morning mirror on Saint-Goustan in Brittany by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bédar, Andalusia, Spain*

Bedar Spain by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Nordland, Norway*

Reine blue hour by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albi, France*

Albi by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr

Albi by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

djole13 said:


> *Klaksvig, Klaksvik, Faroe Islands*
> 
> Viðareiði by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


this one looks like a pyramid


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*EUR, Lazio, Italy*

Roma n°13 - Palazzo della Civiltà Italiana by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luneburgo, Lower Saxony, Germany*

Les maisons de Wasserviertel, Lunebourg, Basse-Saxe, République Fédérale d'Allemagne. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durnstein, Lower Austria, Austria*

Dürnstein - Die Perle der "Wachau" / The "Pearl of Wachau" by Rudi Valtiner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niedermorschwihr, France*

2017-08-03 DGS P1050468-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr

Projet 365 # 87-.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*

Cross Town by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*

Bistret des Copains. by Paula N, on Flickr

Strasbourg by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Psiri, Athens, Attica, Greece*

Athens: Monastiraki Evening by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lugano, Switzerland*

409 Lugano by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr

405 Lugano by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine, France*

006 Bretagne. Vitré. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr

107 Bretagne. Vitré. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Streets of Venice by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

598 Sevilla. Plaza Puerta de Jerez. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr

429 Sevilla. Catedral. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lisbon Cathedral by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holborn, London, England*

The Three Greyhounds by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erfurt, Germany*

Von oben by sirona27, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Empuriabrava - Spain*









http://www.casasconsonrisa.com/location/fotos/12892270617f0de9d6542484075fcc47d9a438f3ff/146246558793b247a09f545b00228d11c2dde113d4.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L'viv, Lviv Oblast, Ukraine*

Streets of Lviv (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Ljubljana panorama (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Fort Pius, Barcelona, Catalonia*

Casas Rocamora, Barcelona by Carlos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bourtange, Groningen, Netherlands*

Fortress of Bourtange by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wiedenbrück, Northrhine-Westphalia, Germany*

In the air by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siracusa, Sicily, Italy*

Charming harbour - Siracusa 2013 by Eric R. PORCHER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovigno D'istria, Istarska, Croatia*

Rovinj at the Purple Hour - Croatia 2017 by Eric R. PORCHER, on Flickr

Rovinj - Croatia 2017 by Eric R. PORCHER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Pasha Wais (RU) in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auxerre, Burgundy, France*

Cathédrale Saint Etienne Auxerre by Francois Beguier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sluis, Zeeland, Netherlands*

Sluis, Zeeuws-Vlaanderen, Netherlands by Paul van de Velde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Lyon, France*

Place De La Trinite by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Psiri, Athens, Attica, Greece*

Athens: Acropolis Panorama by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lugano, Switzerland*

412 Lugano by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr

La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Lady in red - Explored on 18.08.2016 by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Tower Bridge by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*

Wasserkirche zur blauen Stunde by Christian Wolff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stolberg, Harz, Germany*

Stolberg im Harz by sirona27, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annecy, France*

A sunny day in Annecy by Emil Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tallinn, Estonia*

Tallinn by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Tallinn by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain*

Vistas de Alicante by Pedro caracena, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Nuages au dessus du 8ème arrondissement by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr

2éme Arrondissement, Paris by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Stortorvet Gjæstgiveri (1700), Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr

Vippetangen, Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Mustikkamaa pedestrian bridge by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parcelacion Aloy Sala, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

Zaragoza Fountain by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Zaragoza Bridge of Lions by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bellinzona, Switzerland*

140 Bellinzona by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr

099 Bellinzona by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Plaza de España - Seville, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Primrose Hill, London, England*

Regent's Canal by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Obere Muehle, Bavaria, Germany*

Pearl by Kai von Berg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


2017-07-28 DGS P1040892-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


2017-07-28 DGS P1040891-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

Zurich by Emil Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prag - Blick von Novotného lávka, Staré Město by Tom Lok, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gordon Hill, Harghita County, Transylvania, Romania*

Heart of Jesus, Romania by Xiao Yang, on Flickr

Heart of Jesus, Romania. by Xiao Yang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar - France*

The quaint town of Colmar - France by Derek Geer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bassetlaw District, England, United Kingdom*

Gateford Road, Worksop, Nottinghamshire, UK by Neville., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo Skyline Panorama by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bled, Slovenia*

Lake Bled by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meteora, Greece*

St.Stefanos monastery in Meteora by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lüneburg, Germany*

... am sande by Manfred Hartmann, on Flickr

lüneburger hafen by Manfred Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, North Holland by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harmaja, island and a lighthouse, Finland*

Nearly Home Island by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malbork, Pomeranian, Poland*

Malbork train station (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Torre Horadada (Alicante--- Spain)*

Amanecer en La Torre by Robby25, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Pierre-de-Curtille, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Abbaye de Hautecombe (2) by Didier Massé, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sellin, Rügen, Germany*

Classic Seebrücke by Martin Matte, on Flickr

Galaxy by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, North Holland by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Buda waterfront (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Uusimaa, Finland*

Valkosaari Island, Helsinki by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Valkosaari Island, Helsinki by JohntheFinn, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*MADRID* - Plaza de Ramales









https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5139/5466555812_4c462b935c_b.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Liverpool skyline at St. Nicholas Church by Brian Mason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nyhavn, Copenhagen, Denmark*

Kveld i Nyhavn by Lena Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peterhof Palace, Saint Petersburg, Russia*

The Peterhof Palace by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*

2017-03-17_5/11 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj roof tops, Croatia by Dan Ward, on Flickr

Rovinj, Croatia by Dan Ward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Augustow, Podlaskie, Poland*

Augustow, Poland by Кооs Fernhout, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barro, Galicia, Spain*

Parque natural del río Barosa by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

La Petite France by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Korana, Lika-Senj, Croatia*

Kroatien -Plitwitzer Seen by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lepetane, Tivat, Montenegro*

Notre-Dame du Rocher by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Gothic Quarter. by Paula N, on Flickr

Gaudi Park. by Paula N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parcelacion Aloy Sala, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

Zaragoza Pilar Sunset by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bellinzona, Switzerland*

065 Bellinzona by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

538 Sevilla. Vista general. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Venice by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port du Rhin, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

2017-07-17 DGS P1050443.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Montmartre by Emil Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Procida, Campania, Italy*

Marina Corricella - Procida by Maritè Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

La passerelle by Thierry.Vaye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

Autumn by Pasi Mämmelä, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Castellón --- Spain * (Comunidad Valenciana)

CASTELLON - TYPICAL STREET by Slawek A7, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarrón beach --- Spain* (Murcia)

playa de Mazarrón by Pedro Javier Teruel, en Flickr


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Pieniny Mountains (Poland):


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nuremberg, Germany*

Nürnberg by Frank Wittig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Arenal, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*

PLAZA DE AMÉRICA (SEVILLA ) ( ANDALUCÍA ) PLAZA DE AMÉRICA (SEVILLE) (ANDALUCIA) by Angel Moreno Orge, on Flickr

PLAZA DE AMÉRICA ( SEVILLA ) ( ANDALUCÍA ) - PLAZA DE AMÉRICA (SEVILLE) (ANDALUCIA) by Angel Moreno Orge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Altare della Patria by Þorkell Sigvaldason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Lyon by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Foncubierta, Asturias, Spain*

CAMINO DEL NORTE. EL CASTILLO DE SOTO DEL BARCO. by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Charite-Sur-Loire, Burgundy, France*

La pierre NIvernaise by Thierry.Vaye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Borgerhouts, Antwerp, Belgium*

Plantin en Moretus, Antwerpen by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grodno, Hrodzyenskaya Voblasts', Belarus*

Grodno, Belarus by Кооs Fernhout, on Flickr

Grodno, Belarus. View across river Nieman by Кооs Fernhout, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antivari, Bar, Montenegro*

Die orthodoxe Kirche in Bar by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Color Pop & A Reflection by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Oropesa (Castellón --- Spain)*

Playa la Renegá (Oropesa del mar) by heradiusoficial, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grondo, Belarus*

Grodno, Belarus by Кооs Fernhout, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

9e arrondissement, Paris by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Podgorica, Montenegro*

Podgorica Panorama by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Podgorica Clocktower by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ritom funicular, canton of Ticino, Switzerland*

884 Ritom by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr

882 Ritom by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr

890 Ritom by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Rossio Square by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granollers, Barcelona, Spain*

Plaça Porxada - Granollers by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Spring in Bratislava by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*

2017-07-28 DGS P1040865-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr

2017-07-28 DGS P1040851-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greenside, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Edinburgh by INNES, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lviv, Ukraine*

Lviv by Костянтин Ан, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Spain*

Perfil de Segovia by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

St. George's Plateau Liverpool by Brian Mason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sardinero, Santander, Cantabria, Sardinero, Santander, Cantabria*

Paseo de Pereda by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*

GIJÓN. BARRIO DE CIMADEVILLA E IGLESIA DE SAN PEDRO by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anderlues, Hainault, Belgium*

2017-05-12_2/10 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr

2017-05-12_3/10 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muggia, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

Muggia - Hafen by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amiens, Picardy, France*

Le petit pont et les bicyclettes by Didier Massé, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

Göteborg Canal by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Water-stad, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Markthal / market hall by wilma HW61, on Flickr

Madame cocos ...Churros by wilma HW61, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kortowo, Olsztyn, Warmian-Masurian, Poland*

Streets of Olsztyn by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Olsztyn Old Town by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuitat Vella, Valencia, Valencia, Spain*

Town Hall Square, Valencia by Carlos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Pendennis, England, United Kingdom*

Pendennis Castle by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Streets of Budapest by Eireen3, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Piece of prague by Mr.Bat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*

Terrace in Dresden with view to the Semperoper by Peter u Hilde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*

Lucern by roel rocero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodi Garganico, Puglia, Italy*

Rodi del Gargano by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Michel - Nansouty - St Genes, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*

Les quais de Bordeaux by RL photographie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colunga, Asturias, Spain*

CAMINO DEL NORTE. AYUNTAMIENTO DE COLUNGA by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr

CAMINO DEL NORTE. IGLESIA DE SAN CRISTOBAL EL REAL by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antica Erice, Sicily, Italy*

Trapani e le Egadi by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vigo, Spain*

calle de Vigo by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

2017-04-25 DGS P1040869-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr

2017-04-25 DGS P1040859-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Portugal 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/portobayevents/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto, Portugal 










http://ruralea.com/estacao-de-sao-bento-porto/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parcelacion Aloy Sala, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

Basílica del Pilar | Zaragoza, Spain by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grimsel Pass, Switzerland*

773 Grimsel by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

528 Sevilla. Vista general. by Joan Carles Doria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr

Venice by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munnikeveld, Volendam, North Holland*

2017-04-26 DGS P1040958-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr

2017-04-26 DGS P1040882-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kilchurn Castle, Scotland, United Kingdom*

In Awe by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bernkastel – Kues, Germany*

Bernkastel - Kues by Ciccio Nutella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hallstatt, Austria*

Twilight reflection by Sergey Podkolzin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodi Garganico, Puglia, Italy*

parked on the beach by paolo trapella, on Flickr

Pedalo' by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Souu, Usti nad Labem Region, Czech Republic*

2017-06-19_4/11 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lanzo Torinese, Piedmont, Italy*

devil's door ... by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Ephemera by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laubach, Germany*

Laubach by Ben, on Flickr

Laubach by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tenby, Wales, United Kingdom*

Protection by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blandy, France*

Blandy-les-Tours by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Porto by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr

Porto by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gjov, Nordara Eysturoy, Faroe Islands*

Gjogv by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wuppertal, Germany*

Wuppertaler Schwebebahn by Ace Wolter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euromast, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Rotterdam harbour tour (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andernos-les-Bains, Aquitaine, France*

Port d'Andernos by Didier Massé, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*CASTILLO DE BUTRÓN - Basque Country, Spain*









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_SUZJg9kSFXI/TEcLWd66EPI/AAAAAAAAByI/Ux0E3SqTcT4/s1600/2220916983_ef46946e91_b.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Norway*

Bergen Waterfront by Chris Guy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freiburg im Breisgau, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Freiburg. Ventanas by Alfonso Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skofja Loka, Slovenia*

Capuchin Bridge by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ponta do Sol, Madeira, Portugal*

Ponta do Sol by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

View of Prague bridges by Sergey Podkolzin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesky Krumlov, Czech Republic*

View on Cesky Krumlov by Sergey Podkolzin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*

2017-06-22_2/6 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr

2017-06-22_3/6 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburger Frühling by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, North Holland by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr

Amsterdam, North Holland by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Buda waterfront (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*

St. Michaels Mount by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr

St. Michaels Mount by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

* Baigorri (Lower Navarre) Spain*









https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1558/24880200042_ded1575258_b.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*

St. Peter's Basilica by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skofja Loka, Slovenia*

Capuchin Bridge Colored Infrared by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Funchal, Madeira Islands, Portugal*

Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vieste, Puglia, Italy*

Vieste by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villaviciosa, Asturias, Spain*

CAMINO DEL NORTE. AYUNTAMIENTO DE VILLAVICIOSA by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monceau-sur-Sambre, Hainault, Belgium*

2017-05-21+22_15/17 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bremerhaven, Bremen, Germany*

Havenwelten by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auvers-sur-Oise, Ile-de-France, France*

Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, North Holland by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr

Amsterdam, North Holland by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Győr, Hungary*

Győr town hall by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benicassim (Castellón-- Spain)*

Platja dels Terrers (Villas de Benicàssim/ Spain). by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve, Portugal 










https://www.iha.pt/Arrendamento-ferias-Mexilhoeira-grande/;_/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas, Portugal 











http://moisescayetanorosado.blogspot.pt/2013/05/elvas-patrimonio-mundial-por-moises.html?m=1


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laufenburg, Canton of Aargau, Switzerland*

Laufenburg at blue hour by Simon Mangold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Spain*

Paseando por el Centro de Salamanca (in explore) by Passqual, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francesco Iii, Campania, Italy*

Capri from Monastero di San Paolo by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lobbes, Hainault, Belgium*

2017-05-21+22_11/17 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Pauli, Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg um drei by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gordes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Un beau village du Luberon by Didier Massé, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

City of Colour by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kamienica, Bielsko-Biala, Silesian, Poland*

Beskidy Park by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Bielsko-Biała architecture (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Churchtown, England, United Kingdom*

Cornwall by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway*

Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr

Henningsvær, Lofoten, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolceacqua, Liguria, Italy*

Dolceacqua - il ponte by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zakynthos, Greece*

Zkynthos by Ben, on Flickr

Zakynthos by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sanlucar De Barrameda, Andalusia, Spain*

The Birds by Benedikt Filip, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Borough, London, England*

London November 3 2017 (45) City of London Buildings by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

Clouds over Linmat by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scilla, Calabria, Italy*

panorami Calabresi by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Podgorica, Montenegro*

Podgorica Church of St. George by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blumenrod, Stadtteil Limburg, Hesse, Germany*

2017-04-24 DGS P1040706-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr

2017-04-24 DGS P1040672-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr

2017-04-24 DGS P1040668-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dornie, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Eilean Donan by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venise by Vins 64, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*views from Montserrat, Barcelona, Spain*

vistas desde Monserrat, Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koenigssee, Bavaria, Germany*

St. Bartholomä II by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr

St. Bartholomä by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inveraray, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Fyne reflections by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanstad, North Holland, Netherlands*

2017-04-26 DGS P1040887-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr

2017-04-26 DGS P1040878-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mosigkau, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*

Schloss Mosigkau | Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basel, Switzerland*

073 Basel by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr

087 Basel by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scopello, Sicily, Italy*

tonnara di Scopello by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bardolino, Veneto, Italy*

Hafen Bardolino by Andreas Schild, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Broad House by Ross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromsø, Norway*

Autumn in Tromsø, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luedinghausen, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Castle of Vischering by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euromast, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Rotterdam architecture (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Rotterdam harbour tour (8) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Bodemuseum by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Sainte-Avoye, Paris, Ile-de-France*

L'hotel des Invalides (Explore le 11/10/2017) by Didier Massé, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venedig von hinten by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, South Holland, Netherlands*

2017-07-22_3/4 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bettna, More og Romsdal, Norway*

Summer morning in Norway by Simon Mangold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vevey, Switzerland*

Am Genfersee by Alice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llanes, Asturias, Spain*

CAMINO DEL NORTE. LLANES by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr

CAMINO DEL NORTE. CASINO DE LLANES by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*

Lille by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charleroi, Hainault, Belgium*

2017-05-21+22_7/17 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar / Almeria -- Spain*

Mojácar by Pablo Margulies, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Ljubljana architecture (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## Niiicolai (Jun 15, 2013)

A "photographic" video of the Swedish Island "Ven" .


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

Nyhavn in Copenhagen by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ronda, Spain*

Ronda Spain by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Solbad Hall, Tyrol, Austria*

Tirolo by Jambo Jambo, on Flickr

Tirolo by Jambo Jambo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malaga Spain*

Malaga Spain Panorama by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris France : Vue sur la capitale française depuis le musée du Louvre, view on the French capital since the Musée du Louvre, Aussicht auf der französischen Hauptstadt von dem Museum des Louvre. by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Province of Ragusa, Sicily, Italy*

Ragusa Ibla by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pembrokeshire County, Wales, United Kingdom*

Pentre Ifan by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Romerberg, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*

Main Tower | Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Namur, Belgium*

Namur architecture by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Off to Kreuzberg by Martin Matte, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Albufera --- Valencia* Spain

Arrozales en la Perelloná Albufera by Mediterranean Birding, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Battle, England, United Kingdom*

St Mary the Virgin Church, Battle by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Barbarian Invasion: Rome is on Fire! by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr

Ponte Sant'Angelo mirrored on the Tiber river in Roma by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest by Ben, on Flickr

Budapest by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera - i Sassi raccontano... #21 ( on Explore ) by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr

Matera - i Sassi raccontano... #16 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Øra, Akershus Fylke, Norway*

Autumn in Son, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante ---- Spain*

Alicante Nights by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*BILBAO - SPAIN*









http://www.hotelbilbaojardines.com/uploads/jardines/3520/nieve-bilbao-hotel-bilbao-jardines.jpg?0


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

View from Valkenburg Castle to the East, South Limburg









by me
https://imgur.com/WaB11p4


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Maddalena Archipelago, Sardinia, Italy









by me
https://imgur.com/lzLzZFY


----------



## victorek (Sep 9, 2016)

https://www.flightradar24.com/AIB232E/fd1fd63








Airbus test his a380


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Vienna, Austria*

Stephansdom bei Nacht by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*TERUEL - SPAIN*









https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3834/11782707495_f5d5bcd478_b.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*BELGRADE - SERBIA*









https://twitter.com/hashtag/belgrade


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Corralejo
Corralejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo, Portugal


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calpe --- Alicante, Spain, EU*


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Malcesine, Italy*


Town of Malcesine on Lago di Garda by brch1, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira, Portugal 











http://www.startsiden.no/sok/bilder/?q=Madeira


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Neubrandenburg, Mecklenburg Lakeland, Northern Germany*









http://stadtbild-deutschland.org/bi.../2017.09.18.-Rundflug-RW-Neubrandenburg-1.jpg









RW Neubrandenburg, http://stadtbild-deutschland.org/bilder/images/2017/09/30/2017.09.18.-Rundflug-RW-Neubrandenburg.jpg
https://www.nordkurier.de/neubrandenburg/einwohnerzahl-von-neubrandenburg-steigt-0430865601.html


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parcelacion Aloy Sala, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

Aljaferia Courtyard by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Zaragoza Under the Bridge by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basel, Switzerland*

074 Basel by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montserrat, in Monistrol de Montserrat, in Catalonia, Spain*

panoramica Monserrat by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Leonardo, Sicily, Italy*

le saline by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sauveterre-De-Bearn, Aquitaine, France*

Sauveterre-de-Béarn Pyrénées France : Son joli site sur le Gave d'Oloron avec son célèbre" Pont de la Légende" qui date du Moyen-Age. His attractive site on the Mountain stream of Oloron with his famous "Bridge of the Legend" which dates the Middle Ages. by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo – Sicily, Italy*

Mondello by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lissabon by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Sunrise in Paris by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wealden District, England, United Kingdom*

Moat and castle at Herstmonceux by Keith Bowden, on Flickr

Looking back through time by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Italy*

Verona by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

Haarlems icoon by Harro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moskenes Kommune, Nordland, Norway*

Hamnøy by Simon Mangold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venezia by paolo trapella, on Flickr

Lungo i canali di Venezia by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aviles, Asturias, Spain*

CAMINO DEL NORTE. AVILÉS. AYUNTAMIENTO by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr

CAMINO DEL NORTE. AVILÉS. GALERÍA SOLEADA. by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lobbes, Hainault, Belgium*

2017-05-21+22_3/17 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburger Speicherstadt by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Tromostovje by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Suedkirchen, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Palace of Nordkirchen by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromsø, Norway*

Hurtigruten Finnmarken in Tromsø, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cosselies, Hainault, Belgium*

Chaussée de Bruxelles/Rue de Gosselies by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Oberbaumbrücke, Berlin by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr

St. Michael Kirche, Berlin by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malbork, Pomeranian, Poland*

Malbork castle (9) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marazion, England, United Kingdom*

Cornwall by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr

Cornwall by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Apricale, Liguria, Italy*

Apricale #2 - la piazza by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg, Germany*

Regensburg by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cremona, Lombardy, Italy*

Cremona by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monreale – Palermo – Sicily, Italy*

Dolce & Gabbana by LucaMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lissabon by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Karluv Most in Prague at dawn by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Dorset District, England, United Kingdom*

Forde Abbey from the Winter Garden by Keith Bowden, on Flickr

Forde Abbey by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera - i Sassi raccontano... #11 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Water-stad, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Rotterdam cube houses (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Rotterdam cube houses (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taormina, Sicily, Italy*

Taormina Landscape by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesky Krumlov, South Bohemian Region, Czech Republic*

Über der Brücke by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Italy*

Manarola, in blue hour by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llanes, Asturias, Spain*

CAMINO DEL NORTE. PUERTO DEPORTIVO (3) by Ramon Bacas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wahlwinkel, Thuringia, Germany*

2017-06-18_4/6 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin, Germany by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt und Engere Innenstadt, Nuremberg, Bavaria, Germany*

Heilig-Geist-Spital by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erlangen, Bavaria, Germany*

Am Hugenotten-Platz by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Duomo de Milan by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Courmayeur, Valle d'Aosta, Italy*

On top of the Aiguille du Midi. by Els, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bytomska, Zabrze, Poland*

2017-06-21_3/6 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Győr, Hungary*

Bad weather in Győr by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Streets of Győr by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grupo de Viviendas Alferez Rojaz, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

Aljaferia Palace by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nicolosi, Sicily, Italy*

dall'alto dell'Etna by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

casa Batlló, Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr

ventanas cripta colonia Güell, Barcelona (gaudi) by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Brugge at dusk by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada Spain by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Josefov, Prague, Czech Republic*

Goldenes Prag - Zlatá Praha - Golden Prague by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Gendarmenmarkt in Berlin (Germany) by Christian Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riomaggiore, Italy*

Riomaggiore Aerial View by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont-L'Eveque, Picardy, France*

Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

palais des papes. by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holborn, London, England*

Grey Day by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catania, Sicily, Italy*

Duomo di Catania by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Voglau, Bavaria, Germany*

Auf der Innbrücke by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Czeladzka, Będzin, Poland*

2017-06-21_1/6 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basel, Canton of Basel-City, Switzerland*

Tram in Basel (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luedenscheid, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Summer evening by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr

Summer evening by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Italy*

Verona by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Djole i love when you bring photos where greenery or any kind of natural scenery are involved, even in urban areas.
I think that pictures that have only urban in them should be posted in other forums section appointed to them.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Elster said:


> Djole i love when you bring photos where greenery or any kind of natural scenery are involved, even in urban areas.
> I think that pictures that have only urban in them should be posted in other forums section appointed to them.



Elster, I'm glad you like the photos! :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

hospital Sant Pau, Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de Notre-Dame, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Wake up early by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ventaja Alta, Malaga, Andalusia, Spain*

Bullring in Málaga, Spain by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Craco, Basilicata, Italy*

Craco #05 - the gost town ... by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano, Campania, Italy*

Town of Positano by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Salvador de Perlora, Asturias, Spain*

Perlora by belovez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Au, Munich, Bavaria, Germany*

München - Munich by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Roche-Guyon, Ile-de-France, France*

La Roche-Guyon by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada Spain by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meta, Campania, Italy*

Sorrento Waterfront by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*

cerro by belovez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berliner Dom at blue hour (Germany) by Christian Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rosay, Ile-de-France, France*

Parc du Château du Haut-Rosay by Philippe_28, on Flickr

Haut-Rosay - vue sur la fabrique du château d'eau by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dordogne, France*

La Roque Gageac by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Croatia - Cetina Canyon

Cetina Canyon by Howard Heller, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas, Portugal


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Zürich*
Switzerland

Pan_38073_84_ETM1 / Zurich - Switzerland by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, France*

2018.01 Lille by Jelle Vanthuyne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novi Sad, Juzhna Bachka, Serbia*

Bulevar Mihajla Pupina by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

Il duomo di milano by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nazare, Leiria, Portugal*

As the fog moves out by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamnøy – Lofoten, Norway*

Kindled Trawl by Richard Fox, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Roma Colosseo (EXPLORE) -7471- by William Zayas Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Planica, Kranj, Slovenia*

Planica 2013 by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Dedicated to the Victims of Barcelona by PsJeremy - back and catching up..., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*

#萊茵塔 by David C W Wang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

An Empty Norway by Disney Photo Tour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cirencester, England, United Kingdom *

Cirencester, Cotswolds . UK (In explore) by Vibrimage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vilnius City Municipality, Vilnius County, Lithuania*

Vilnius Riverside by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Italy*

_DSC2334-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euston, London, England*

The Meeting Place: detail by pstani, on Flickr

The Meeting Place: detail by pstani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Natürlich ... ich auch by sozl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chernivtsi, Chernivtsi Oblast, Ukraine*


Чернівці by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mallorca, Spain*

2017.08 Soller de Mallorca by Jelle Vanthuyne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlowitz, Juzhna Bachka, Serbia*

Sremski Karlovci by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Astorga, Spain








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-SqcE_d-3Ekk/UXBDYSrjMPI/AAAAAAAALfA/9fb9kTBcJ2c/s1600/P1150450.JPG


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia -- Spain


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erlau, Eger, Hungary*

Eger by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vecriga, Riga, Latvia*

sweet winter by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Liverpool views from St Johns Beacon by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Lyon, panorama from Bon Pasteur by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centre, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*

4V3A1331.jpg by Vibrimage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Batthyány tér M (H5), Budapest, Magyarország, Hungary*

morning phase by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

Cologne Cathedral by Jelle Vanthuyne, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

La Granja de San Ildefonso - Segovia Royal Palace Fountains (Spain)








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-AmPNfPAHivc/VEq2U9NdJ0I/AAAAAAAAAG4/yiSS2Zr3mwU/s1600/segovia-palacio-real-de-la-granja-de-san-ildefonso-fuente-de-los-banos-de-diana--20111109172518.jpg


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Hungarian Parliament, Budapest, Hungary*

The Hungarian Parliament by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Dawn mirror on Seine River in Paris by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winchelsea, England, United Kingdom*

The Parish Church of St Thomas the Martyr, Winchelsea by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera - i Sassi raccontano... #02 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromsø, Norway*

Ishavskatedralen, Ishav Cathedral, Tromsø, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rahmede, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Autumn arround Altena by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr

Autumn arround Altena by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Katendrecht, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Rotterdam harbour tour (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Dahlhausen, Bochum, North Rhine-Westphalia*

2017-08-23_7/15 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taormina, Sicily, Italy*

Taormina by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*

The Vase by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Arenal, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*

Cruising down the river. by Neville., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vecriga, Riga, Latvia*

Riga cityscape [ Explore 29 / 01 /18 ] by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Liverpool views from St Johns Beacon by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris, France - Canal Saint-Martin by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

Untitled by David C W Wang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cirencester, England, United Kingdom*

Cirencester, Cotswolds . UK by Vibrimage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de la Porte-Saint-Denis, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Porte Saint-Martin in Paris puddle mirrored! by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trebyan, England, United Kingdom*

A reminder of summer! by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Roma n°22 - l'Altare della Patria by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromsø, Norway*

Tromsø, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr

Kvaløya, Tromsø, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ebbefeld, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Sauerland Autumn by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr

Sauerland Autumn by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Ljubljana architecture (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hohwege, Bochum, North Rhine-Westphalia*

2017-08-23_5/15 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

Zürich, 31.1.18 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, France*

Colmar 2017 - La Petite Venise by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varhegy, Budapest, Hungary*

A little Hungary (Explored) by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portsmouth – Hampshire, England*

Portsmouth - Hampshire by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

Monaco di Baviera by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris, France - Sunrise on Île de la Cité by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg, Luxembourg*

luxembourg rendezvous by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novi Sad, Juzhna Bachka, Serbia*

Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alpes-Maritimes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Winter is coming by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muette Sud, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera - i Sassi raccontano... #01 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luedenscheid, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Summer in the City by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Evening in Ghent by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oostende, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Ostend train station by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laakkwartier, The Hague, South Holland*

2017-07-09_1/4 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erlangen, Bavaria, Germany*

Markt vor dem Schloss by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holborn, London, England*

Low Tide by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sankt-Peterburg Raion, Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia*

Peterhof Palace by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Victoria Street by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores, Portugal 










http://activerain.com/blogsview/5105479/village-of-furnas--in-sao-miguel--azores--portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal, Portugal 










https://www.ihads.com.br/arrendamento-ferias-montevil/1M71/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Leaning Ladder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*

Split, Croatia by julie corsi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Stari Most over Neretva river, Mostar by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Victor, Paris, Ile-de-France*

canon à neige by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*

Cold Blue Hour - Berlin by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Catedral de La Almudena, Madrid by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kinderdijk, Molenwaard, Netherlands*

Dutch Inferno by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy *

Sienne...Toscane by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madeira, Portugal*

Funchal town hall by Carlo BINGEN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bastia, Corsica, France*

Le vieux port de Bastia by delphine b, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Eira, Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Frančiškanska cerkev Marijinega oznanjenja (Franciscan Church of the Annunciation Ljubljana/ Franziskaner Mariä-Verkündigung-Kirche Laibach) by Marcel Haring, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

IMG_1460 by OZinOH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Views of Mostar from the minaret balcony of Karadjoz-bey mosque by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orléans, France*

Callejeando por Orleans by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*

Muntgebouw Utrecht by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Málaga, Spain*

Atardecer en Málaga by Jacin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Jean-de-Luz, Aquitaine, France *

Saint Jean de Luz - le port... by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Rom - Vittoriano by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Victor, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Miroir d'eau temporaire sur Notre Dame by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antequera, Andalusia, Spain*

Lovers' Rock by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luedenscheid, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Summer in the City by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Praga, Warsaw, Masovian, Poland*

Presidential Palace by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, South Holland, Netherlands*

2017-07-09_4/4 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratisbon, Bavaria, Germany*

Steinerne Brücke by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budva, Montenegro *

Petrovac na moru Crna Gora by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Motovun, Istarska, Croatia *

Motovun, Croatia by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Prešeren Square, Ljubljana by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upton upon Severn, England, United Kingdom*

Three men in a boat by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cucugnan, France*

Cucugnan , son moulin , son curé et son boulanger . by delphine b, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik, Croatia by julie corsi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riomaggiore, Liguria, Italy*

Riomaggiore, Cinque Terre by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conches-en-Ouche, Upper Normandy, France*

Conches-en-Ouche, Normandie, France by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*

Berliner Dom am Morgen by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Bruges°°° by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madeira, Portugal*

Funchal Av. Arriaga by Carlo BINGEN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Petersdom Rom by Ralf, on Flickr

Petersdom (2), Rome by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alcala de Henares, Madrid, Spain *

Plaza de Cervantes-Alcala de Henares by Enrique Ríos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sitges, Catalonia, Spain*

Sitges by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sant'Ambrogio di Torino, Piedmont, Italy*

Sacra di San Michele, S.Ambrogio (TO) by Massimiliano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Bonnet-du-Gard, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Pont du Gard by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cardo, Corsica, France*

Le 29 decembre à 14 h , à Cardo by delphine b, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Leaning Ladder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

IMG_1444 by OZinOH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krk, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*

Krk, Croatia by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novo Sarajevo, Sarajevo, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine*

Šeher Ćehaja Bridge, Sarajevo by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honfleur, Lower Normandy, France*

le vieux bassin, Honfleur, Normandie, France by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*

Vista de La Alhambra desde San Nicolas by Jacin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hohensalzburg Castle, Salzburg, Austria*

autour de Salzbourg.... by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*ALTEA - SPAIN*









http://estaticos.expansion.com/assets/multimedia/imagenes/2017/08/04/15018628881829_1300x0.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Málaga - Larios Street









https://esteponaholidays.files.wordpress.com/2016/03/andalusie4.jpg?w=1200


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stykkishólmur, Iceland*

Stykkishólmur by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr

Stykkishólmur by Gunnar Eiríkur Hauksson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy *

Piazza del Campo, Siena 018 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten, Norway*

lofoten by rosa molla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Würzburg, Germany*

Würzburg by Ronile35, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piran, Slovenia*

Tartini Square from Above by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

IMG_1453 by OZinOH, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

St. Ján Monastery
Czech Republic

Martin Hadzima
St. Ján Monastery by Martin Hadzima, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Los Monegros --- Zaragoza, Spain*

monegros-spring-2012 by burningmax, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morag, Warmian-Masurian, Poland *

Morąg Old Town by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Rotterdam by John Valk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice, Italy1 (15) by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thun Castle, Switzerland*

Berner Oberland (Explored) by Ronile35, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*

Duomo di Siena 04 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Helsinki German Church by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Ljubljana by Leaning Ladder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Trogir from the drawbridge by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Chaume, Pays de la Loire, France*

l'artiste peintre du port de pêche, les Sables d'Olonne by Guy NŒHRINGER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Covadonga, Spain*

Cuandonga. by Jacin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Oxfordshire District, England, United Kingdom*

Cotswold country village (Explored) by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano - Italy*

Positano - Italy by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trencin, Trenciansky, Slovakia*

Trencsén by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar ---- Spain*


MOJÁCAR. ALMERÍA, ANDALUCÍA. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Totaig, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Eilean Donan Castle by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Roma n°21 - caldarroste in ... piazza by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luedenscheid, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Summer in the City by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elblag, Warmian-Masurian, Poland*

Tram in Elbląg by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Elbląg architecture (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chelsea, London, England* 

Chelsea Sunset by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zgierz, Łódź, Poland*


2017-06-22_4/6 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Petersburg, Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia*

Catherine's Palace by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlowitz, Juzhna Bachka, Serbia*

Sremski Karlovci by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tapolca, Magyarország, Hungary*

Tapolca by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portofino, Liguria, Italy*

Portofino by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veliko Turnovo, Veliko Turnovo, Bulgaria *

Goodbye VT by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*SPAIN - Catalonia - Girona*

SPAIN - Catalonia - Girona by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toruń, Poland*

Turek to Torun by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris - Jardines de Luxemburgo by Francisco José Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislava (Slovakia) by František Rajec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bardolino, Veneto, Italy*

Bardolino by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morag, Warmian-Masurian, Poland *

Church & Castle, Another Take by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Le Louvre is made in gold by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Roma n°20 - la Fontana di Trevi by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luedenscheid, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Summer in the City by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg, Luxembourg*

Luxembourg train station by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liberec, Czech Republic*

2017-06-20_4/7 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratisbon, Bavaria, Germany*

Rathausplatz by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kensal Town, London, England*

Rising Damp? by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Spain*

_FLX0890p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Provence, France*

diagonal calm by Rode Meddoc, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Aguilas ---- Murcia, Spain*

Aguilas Murcia Spain by Shaun Matthews, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislava castle (Slovakia) by František Rajec, on Flickr


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*

IMG_9717 by Shotiko Tsikurishvili, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*

_FLX0853p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hallstatt, Austria*

Boathouses in Hallstatt by Rode Meddoc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Musée du Louvre by Monkey.d.tony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shipka, Stara Zagora, Bulgaria*

Shipka Memorial Church by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

MILANO: ECOLOGIA METROPOLITANA by Salvatore Lo Faro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*

Ljubljana, Slovenia by julie corsi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Split waterfront, Croatia by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blois, France*

Callejeando por Blois by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meersburg, Germany*

Meersburg am Bodensee (2) by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

Al Fresco by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Edinburgh Castle by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alpes-Maritimes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France *

La Villa by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harrogate Borough, England, United Kingdom*

Knaresborough pano by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lubaczow, Subcarpathia, Poland*

Lubaczów architecture by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Lyssos village, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

GRANADA - SPAIN









http://www.veoapartment.com/photo/0163/large/0163_plaza-nueva-terrace-veo-apartment-granada-15.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Rome is Burning by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holz, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Landscape eaters II by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Borgerhouts, Antwerp, Belgium*

Antwerp train station (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Antwerp train station (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goerlitz, Saxony, Germany*

2017-06-23_1/3 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harrogate Borough, England, United Kingdom*

Knaresborough nightfall by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Condamine, Monaco, La Condamine *

Fontvieille sun rise by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlowitz, Juzhna Bachka, Serbia*

Sremski Karlovci bogoslovija by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr

Sremski Karlovci by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, France*

2018.01 Lille by Jelle Vanthuyne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kloch, Styria, Austria *

Klöch [explored] by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris, France - Notre-Dame de Paris by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England, United Kingdom*

St Paul's Cathedral Golden Gallery View - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Bedfordshire District, England, United Kingdom*

All Saints Church in Sutton near Woodbridge in Suffolk - UK aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain*

León by puffin11k, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Narbonne, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Narbonne by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*

_FLX0868p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toruń, Poland*

Turek to Torun by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*

Bruges by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Lyon, France - sunrise over Saint-Georges by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melk, Lower Austria, Austria*

Melk Abbey (Explored) by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

No Reservations by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vejer de la Frontera, Andalusia, Spain*

Plaza de España-Vejer de la Frontera by Enrique Ríos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Pier Head Liverpool by Brian Mason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

castillo de sant'angelo - Roma - Rom - Engelsburg by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*

Bonifacio.... by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kastela, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Kaštel Luksić, Croatia by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annecy, Rhone-Alpes, France*

IMG_6165 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Birmingham England*


Birmingham Town Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Autumn lake, Slovenia*

Autumn lake #2 (IMG_3608a) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chur, Switzerland*

chur 2012 by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Italy*

Italy..Cinque Terre..Manarola explored by udo soehngen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*


Gibraltar dock area, seen from Oceana by Barbara * busy bee, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve, Portugal 









www.aquashowparkhotel.com


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Oxford, United Kingdom*

A view down High Street - Oxford by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Credit: JuVlai

Croatia.

2011-07-22 Croatia (110) by JuVlai, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Credit: Gregor Samsa

Czech Republic,The Moravian–Silesian Beskids 

On the top of Velká Polana by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cartagena ---- Murcia, Spain*

Teatro Romano de Cartagena by Arte Viajero, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liberec, Czech Republic*


2017-06-20_6/7 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Bruges city hall by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yalta, Crimea, Ukraine*


Concrete 'beach' in Yalta by Paweł Błaszak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Petersburg, Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia*

IMG_0978 Nevsky Avenue by Billy Marks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*

IMG_1732-3 by Gocha Nemsadze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto Venere, Liguria, Italy*

D71_9111-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bled, Slovenia*

Autumn lake (IMG_3753cHDR) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centre, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

Opéra National du Rhin 杜莱茵国家歌剧院 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gosport Borough, England, United Kingdom*

Gosport - Haslar, Stoke & Workhorse Lakes - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quart Carreres, Valencia, Spain*

Plaza de la Virgen by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Massarelos, Porto, Portugal*

Vista para o rio Douro... by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Lofoten, Norway*


Atardecer eterno by [email protected]_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Grad Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb: musée archéologique by Яeиée, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mantova, Italy*


Moglia di Sermide - Mantova (Italy) - Explore by gian antonio zapparoli, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Shopping in Milan by stefanblombergphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

North Gare Beach by St Prie, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Isolation by hammermad, on Flickr


----------



## battenfobs (Dec 26, 2016)

BigBen London 360 Degrees 

Swipe/Move device - view in mobile app or separate browser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8A5oc_MOIc


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

Traffic in Amsterdam Canals by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg, Luxembourg*

Streets of Luxembourg by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Roma n°6 - l' Isola Tiberina by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Citadelle de Namur, Namur, Belgium*

Namur panorama (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Namur panorama (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lamberhurst, England, United Kingdom*

Scotney Castle by Dave Feaster, on Flickr

Scotney Castle III by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Snowy St Giles' Cathedral by Kyoshi Masamune, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blackrock, Ireland*

Blackrock by Alex Martin.., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratisbon, Bavaria, Germany*

Reflection of the stone bridge and the cathedral of Regensburg by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague --- Czech Republic*

*St Vitus Cathedral* Prague by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratisbon, Bavaria, Germany*

The look through the smartphone "Thanks for the Flickr explore" by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Playa de La Aldea, todo un lujo by M. Ángeles Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

_MG_0418.jpg by Javivi1960, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

lonely tree by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Sonntag Morgen by Sa Scha LC, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Scotland by Amy Dominique, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Scotland by Amy Dominique, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*
Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland
*

Hotel De L'Europe, Amsterdam - Explored by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*
Adlington, England, United Kingdom
*

Don't Look up by PaulEBennett, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*
Bronnoysund, Nordland, Norway
*

Coastal liner Ms Nordnorge by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*
Parsons Green, Edinburgh, Scotland
*

St Anthony's Chapel by marsupium photography, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*
Saint-Pierre-Quiberon, Brittany, France
*

The Wave of the Côte-Sauvage Quiberon - 5 by Franck Bzh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar / Croatia*

Hvar by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Principality of Monaco*

Monaco by Kjell Eson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amalfi, Italy*

Amalfi by Adam Kimberley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kluuvi, Helsinki, Uusimaa, Finland*

Helsingfors | Helsinki by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Statue of Eros - Piccadilly Circus - London by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pottenstein, Germany*

Pottenstein by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cismiigiu Park, Bucharest, Romania*

blue hour 2 by Razvan Constantinescu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coimbra, Portugal*

Coimbra, Portugal by Nadia Pimenta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ston Mali, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Croatia by Bob Bain, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aliados, Porto, Portugal









www.flckr.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Finland by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrocław, Poland*

Main Square, Wroclaw, Poland by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sinaia, Prahova, Romania*

Peles Castle / Castelo Peles by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal *

Famous Tram 28 in Front of Igreja da Madalena, Lisbon by Hendrik Terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England, United Kingdom*

London from above by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Galeries Lafayette & Palais Garnier by Monkey.d.tony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toruń, Poland*


Turek to Torun by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bard, Valle d'Aosta, Italy *


Bard by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sredets, Sofia, Sofiya-Grad , Bulgaria*


Church of St. George from Above by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Georges, Paris, Ile-de-France *


Sur les toits de Paris... by tof-lo62, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tellaro, Italy*


Tellaro by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*


ants by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia *


Split Night Time by Atle R, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Besalú, Girona (Spain)*








https://afar-production.imgix.net/uploads/images/post_images/images/5krhc7kBBm/original_open-uri20130605-17172-577xqx?1383814996?ixlib=rails-0.3.0&auto=format%2Ccompress&crop=entropy&fit=crop&h=719&q=80&w=954


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrocław, Poland*


Market Square-10 by Przemysław Nowobilski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


up! by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Collioure, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Collioure - Pyrénées-Orientales by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cardiff, Wales*


The Big Wheel, Cardiff Civic Centre. by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuenca, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Cuenca nocturna by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wisoujcie, Gdansk, Pomeranian, Poland *


Gdansk night by Atle R, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chester, England*


Queens Park Bridge, Chester. by Neil Cresswell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Rome, Italy by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*


Porto by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pago, Zadarsko-Kninska, Croatia*


Croatia, bridge of Pag by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Lovers in the Rain by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlowitz, Juzhna Bachka, Serbia*


Sremski Karlovci by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*


Lyon, France - Fontaine des Jacobins by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porthleven - Cornwall, England*


Porthleven - Cornwall by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Mine's a Double by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Rom - Blick vom Piazzale Giuseppe Garibaldi - Gianicolo-Hügel by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Spain*


Fin semana Segovia by Jacin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Views of Mostar from the minaret balcony of Karadjoz-bey mosque by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin - Skyline by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*HONDARRIBIA , BASQUE COUNTRY, SPAIN*










http://weinfo.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/agenda_2945.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*MADRID SPAIN*









https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/cfcfc775c396069c29adaa3698c0b372?width=1024


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan. Italy*


Neve a Milano by Stefano Trucco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Charles Bridge at night by Bruno Farage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weikersheim, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Weikersheim, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Silfield, England, United Kingdom *

Wymondham Abbey in Winter - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boulbon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


boulbon by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, Languedoc-Roussillon, France* 


la basilique Saint-Nazaire by Verner Brugger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergarden, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Nyhavn (Copenhagen) by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wisoujcie, Gdansk, Pomeranian, Poland*


After the Rain........ Gdansk by Atle R, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madeira Islands, Portugal *


Beautiful Câmara de Lobos, Madeira by Hendrik Terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrocław, Poland*


Wrocław, Poland by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trentino, Italy*


Cavalese, Trentino, Italy. by Bruno Farage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waveney District, England, United Kingdom*


Somerleyton Hall in Suffolk - snow aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charlottenburg, Berlin, Germany*


charlottenburg palace by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Principality of Monaco*


Lookout Point: A view over Monaco by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dragor, Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Dragor (Copenhagen) by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia *


Hvar Town by Atle R, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France *


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Square Agricol Perdiguier - Temple Saint-Martial by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

El Escorial, Madrid









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Uh4YcBuCH9k/VWRYcyTl4BI/AAAAAAAAALE/-a7_wHsbUsE/s1600/Escorial-sur.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noerdlingen, Bavaria, Germany *


Noerdlingen from the church bell tower by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murska Sobota, Slovenia *


Lipovci train station by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Piazza di Venezia by Nino Fiore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krka waterfalls, Šibensko-kninska, Croatia *


DSC02424 by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maribor, Slovenia*


DSC01323-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesky Krumlov, South Bohemian Region, Czech Republic *


Český Krumlov Panorama by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pustal, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Old town, Skofja Loka, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Norway*


Winter in Reine by Inka Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cefalù, Italy*


CefaLu by Vito, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bathwick, Bath, England*


Abbazia di Bath - Bath, Somerset by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weimar, Thuringia, Germany*


Stadtschloss Weimar by Tobias Nordhausen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Radovljica, Slovenia*


Radovljica - old town from railway crossing by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


The Place Pretoria by Vito, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Güstrow* in Mecklenburg, Germany from above:









AK 001 Güstrow, Altstadt by Seeadler 1, on Flickr









AK 002 Güstrow, Altstadt by Seeadler 1, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Stralsund at the Baltic Sea*, Vorpommern, Germany, UNESCO World Heritage









1_Hansestadt Stralsund by Seeadler 1, on Flickr









0_Hansestadt Stralsund by Seeadler 1, on Flickr









2_Hansestadt Stralsund by Seeadler 1, on Flickr









3_Hansestadt Stralsund by Seeadler 1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ballachulish, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Cloudy mirror on Loch Leven in Ballachulish by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Praga, Warsaw, Masovian, Poland*


Warsaw Old Town (4) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, South Holland, Netherlands*


2017-08-15_4/6 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Petrovaradin, Serbia*


Novi Sad Petrovaradinska tvrdjava by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Paris, France - Cours Damoye by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Princes Street from The Nelson Monument - Edinburgh by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitehall, London, England*


Westminster Abbey Panoramic by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Spain*


Landing Zone by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Rom streetview (3) by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orta San Giulio, Piedmont, Italy*


le peintre... by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sveti Stefan, Montenegro*


750_5463 by Dmitry Dolotov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Siltasaari, Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia*


Church, Moscow by Aldo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Edinburgh Castle form the Vennel by Damon Finlay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


Skyline & the Saint Nicholas church taken from the Belfry - Gent, Belgium by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bellevue, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*


Old City Center and Vågen Harbor viewed from Mt Fløyen Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marano Lagunare, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Marano by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Grad Zagreb, Croatia*


A fountain near artists headquarters (former mosque) by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria *


Radnice v Grazu by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ptuj, Slovenia*


DSC01226-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vaduz, Liechtenstein*


Schloss Vaduz in Liechtenstein by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budva, Montenegro*


Budva, Montenegro by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pecke, Slovenska Bistrica, Slovenia *


Štatenberg mansion, in the courtyard by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


Štatenberg mansion, in the courtyard by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Macugnaga, Piedmont, Italy*


Nani e Giganti by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague at sunset by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

CEUTA, SPAIN

Casa de los Dragones (House of Dragons)









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ab/Casa_de_los_Dragones_de_noche.jpg/1024px-Casa_de_los_Dragones_de_noche.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Madeira*









https://www.revistanuve.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Principal-2-1170x456.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Neil´s Yard, London








http://blog.playandtour.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/fachadas-de-colores-y-plantas-en-neals-yard-londres.jpg


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Torre Bellver, Valencia, Spain *


DJI_0637R2 by QuimG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


In de Jordaan by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Samedan, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland*


Red trains in snow: Bever (1/3) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riomaggiore, Liguria, Italy*


Riomaggiore... by Jacques Burgunder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždinske Toplice, Croatia*


Varaždinske Toplice, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cyprus*


Cyprus by Aldo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


Muntgebouw Utrecht by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfast, Northern Ireland*


Customs House Square by Damon Finlay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Norway*


Bryggen - Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krk, Croatia*


Krk, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bellevue, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*


City Center and Lille Lungegårdsvannet viewed from Mt Fløyen Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambridge, England, United Kingdom*


Orchard Park in Cambridge - aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santiago, Galicia, Spain*


Santiago de Compostella by puffin11k, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Bonnet-du-Gard, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Pont du Gard by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torun, Kuiavia-Pomerania, Poland *


Size Doesn't Matter by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trento – Cathedral, Italy*


Trient - Dom - (Archivaufnahme) by Ronile35, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, France*


Colmar, France by Khem A., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


l'Ill 伊尔河环抱的老城区 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*


P1170821-3 by Gocha Nemsadze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aalesund, More og Romsdal, Norway*


Alesund Norway by Billy Marks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beli, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


Bild von Beli by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Portugal








www.flickr.com


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Teruel, Spain*









https://www.surfingtheplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/escalinata-teruel-espana.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jagodje, Izola, Slovenia*


Izola pod tmavým mrakem by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moschenice, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


Old village by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Risan, Montenegro*


Risan, Montenegro by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


Autumn in the city by Vito, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*


Reykjavik Panorama by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bad Langensalza, Thuringia, Germany*


Bad Langensalza by Tobias Nordhausen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


Old Town Hall - Prague by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taban, Budapest, Hungary*


Courting by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sisteron, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Sistéron ( Alpes de Haute-Provence ) by irma bertoldo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lugo, Galicia, Spain*


Reflejos en el rio Miño , Lugo by Toño Escandon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nieuwe Werk, Rotterdam, South Holland*


Awesome skyline of Rotterdam by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Pohjoisesplanadi, Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždinske Toplice, Croatia*


Varaždinske Toplice, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Fiesa Sand Festival, Portugal


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Capricho de Gaudí, Cantabria, Spain
*









http://lecturerinspanish.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/comillas-el-capricho-de-gaudi-4-1024x768.jpg


----------



## Adamgilcristt (Mar 22, 2018)

Well I have lots of amazing pictures of my country Netherlands. But now my camera is not working properly. Soon I will post some unique and wonderful pictures here. Thanks.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ofen, Budapest, Hungary*


Never mind me by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Domaso, Lombardy, Italy*


Domaso, Lago Di Como by Fotostream DE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*


Gijón by Toño Escandon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg, Germany*


Regensburg, spring and a museum ship by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chinchon, Madrid, Spain*


Plaza Mayor de Chinchón, Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


Plaza Mayor de Chinchón, Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg, Luxembourg*


Luxembourg architecture (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bethel, Bielefeld, North Rhine-Westphalia*


2017-04-27_7/8 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Wellington Statue & Wellington Arch - London by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


The Light Show by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madeira, Portugal*


Funchal São João Evangelista by Carlo BINGEN, on Flickr


Funchal São João Evangelista 2 by Carlo BINGEN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*


Sienne...Toscane by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patrimonio, Corsica, France*


Un dimanche d'automne en Conca d'oru by delphine b, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tübingen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*


Tübingen by Ronile35, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rila, Kyustendil, Bulgaria*


Rila Monastery from Above by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prags, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Lago di Braies by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr


Palafitta by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barrio Jesus, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*


Zaragoza by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Amazing Roma by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Attila Jozsef by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haigerloch, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Haigerloch Unterstadt by loudstone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Enniskillen, Ireland*


Enniskillen at night. by Caroline Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barreme, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignone - 02 - 25.04.06 by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence, France*


Citadelle, Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence by Christian Giusti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parga, Epirus and Western Macedonia, Greece*


Parga by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Plaza del Grano, León by Toño Escandon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirchenfeld, Bern, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*


Walking in Bern: Gäng dr Aare naa (1/3) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croatia, Varaždinske Toplice*


Croatia, Varaždinske Toplice by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cartagena --- Spain*

El Portús y Cabo Tiñoso by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg, Luxembourg*


Luxembourg architecture (1) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, France*


2018.01 Lille by Jelle Vanthuyne, on Flickr


2018.01 Lille by Jelle Vanthuyne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Cloud Surfing by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*


en Toscane.... by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljana, Slovenia by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tarvisio, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Overlooking Tarvisio by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bastia, Corsica, France*


Le lundi au soleil by delphine b, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ravensburg, Germany*


Ravensburg by Ronile35, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Alcázar (Segovia, Spain) by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*King's Lynn, England, United Kingdom *


Kings Lynn Minster church - Norfolk aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castelmagno, Piedmont, Italy *


Castelmagno by Denis Brignone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dortmund, Germany*


Benninghoferstraße by d.n. alor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montresor, Centre region, France *


Ruelle des Roches ∫ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vecriga, Riga, Latvia*


sweet winter by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Vue sur le château by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence, France*


Citadelle, Entrevaux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence by Christian Giusti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ofen, Budapest, Hungary*


Sola by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llerena, Extremadura, Spain*


Llerena, Badajoz, Extremadura, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Ennistimon, Clare, Ireland *


The 'My lovely Horse' waterfall, Ennistymon, Ireland, March 2018 by Rochdale 235, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Atienza, Castille la Mancha, Spain *


el castillo de atienza1 by angelgutierrezruiz, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Stradbally, Kerry, Ireland *


Beach near Stradbally, County Kerry, Ireland, March 2018 by Rochdale 235, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inzino, Lombardy, Italy*


nevicando ....... by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergarden, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Nyhavn I by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aroche, Andalusia, Spain*


Aroche, Andalucía, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montenegro*


Red-Brown Etude by Dmitry Dolotov, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chelva (Valencia- Spain)*

KONICA MINOLTA DIGITAL CAMERA by bear0204c, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia*


Moscow, British embassy. by Aldo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


St Marks, Venice by Rod and Di, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bryggen, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*


Bryggen - Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*MADRID*









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4612/38682353200_119cb63080_b.jpg


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Los Gorriones, Canary Islands, Spain *


Playa Paraiso - Fuerteventura by Kri1978, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Praga, Warsaw, Masovian, Poland*


Warsaw Old Town (5) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Casa Batllo, Cours bleue by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


Casa Milá, Barcelona, Espana by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Haarlem Style by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Jean-de-Luz, Aquitaine, France*


Saint Jean de Luz... by jackie bernelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piran, Slovenia*


Sunrise over Piran by Kilian H., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bastia, Corsica, France*


Space invaders dans les rues de Bastia by delphine b, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesenatico, Emilia Romagna, Italy *


ITALY - Emilia Romagna - Cesenatico by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Massarelos, Porto, Portugal *


Porto, Igreja Paroquial de Massarelos by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Potton, England, United Kingdom*


Potton Church - Bedfordshire UK aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Incisa in Valdarno, Tuscany, Italy*


Valdarno by Accursio Castrogiovanni, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa, Portugal


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Paris
IMG_3557 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Split, Croatia*









http://s3.amazonaws.com/bedooinblog/blog/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/24123454/Gimp_Split-waterfront-and-Marjan-hill-aerial-view-Dalmatia-Croatia1.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Palacio de Maudes, Madrid*









http://www.cronicanorte.es/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/hospital-jornaleros-maudes-madrid.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Xativa / Valencia-Spain*

Xativa Panorama by Ken Farge LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France *


Lille (Nord) - Grand'Place (place du Général-de-Gaulle) - Vieille Bourse by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgrade, Serbia*


Rany night in Belgrade by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Nordland, Norway *


Reine.jpg by Mona Dienhart &Chris Lebas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Royal Palace & Nieuwe Kerke of Amsterdam by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Paris by Geoff MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llangollen, Wales, United Kingdom*


Llangollen by Peter Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vecriga, Riga, Latvia*


Vecriga by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Port de NICE by papyrazzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Il-Birgu, L-Isla, Malta Xlokk*


Fin de journée à La Valette by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varhegy, Budapest, Hungary*


Selfie heaven by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Pedro, Galicia, Spain *


Galicia, España. Viveiro. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirchenfeld, Bern, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*


Walking in Bern: Warm colours (2/3) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mölln, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*


Mölln by Dennis Siebert, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain*

Alicante es Bonita! by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olsztyn, Warmian-Masurian, Poland*


Trams in Olsztyn by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cangas de Onís, Spain*


Puente Romano de Cangas de Onís by Jacin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Another view of Lubljana by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris by Francisco José Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*


_DSC1179 by Galo Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Paseos por AMSTERDAM by Francisco Rodriguez Pueyo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France *


Lille (Nord) - Grand'Place (place du Général-de-Gaulle) - Ancienne enseigne du Beau soleil by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iseo, Lombardy, Italy*


Iseo by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignone - 15 - 26.04.06 by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Povoacao, Azores, Portugal*


A place to rest in peace by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*


View from the castle by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Por barco en Amsterdam by Francisco Rodriguez Pueyo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Bruges architecture (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Couture-Boussey, Upper Normandy, France*


Mairie de la Couture-Boussey by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ronda, Spain*


Ronda Nk by Jacin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koper, Koper, Slovenia *


Praetorian palace, Koper, Slovenia by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


Cafe & other buildings in town square, Koper, Slovenia by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L'example, Barcelona, Catalonia*


Casa Mila, Barcelona 213 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lipno, Kuiavia-Pomerania, Poland *


Karnkowo Church by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*


_DSC1189 by Galo Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Hildesheim, Hildesheim, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Hildesheim by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ The Ottonian, pre-Romanic Michaelis church of Hildesheim is UNESCO World Heritage, and rightfully so! Definitely worth a visit.  Just like the Cathedral of the city.

The marvellous wooden ceiling:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Painted_ceiling_of_St._Michael's_Church,_Hildesheim


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novi Vinodolski, Croatia*


Novi Vinodolski by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*


Real Chancillería de Granada (Explore 07/04/18) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto, Portugal*


Oporto hora azul. by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Miroir d'eau, promenade du paillon - NICE. by papyrazzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conwy County Borough, Wales, United Kingdom*


Bodnant House by Peter Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vecriga, Riga, Latvia*


Riga City Hall by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Il-Birgu, L-Isla, Malta Xlokk *


De la citadelle by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ribe, Syddanmark, Denmark*


Not today by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aracena, Andalusia, Spain*


Aracena, Huelva, Andalucía, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croatia, Zagreb*


Croatia, Zagreb, Trg Republike Hrvatske by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Alcazar Seville - Spain*

The Water Gardens of Dorne at GOT










https://www.viajaporlibre.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/alcazar-sevilla-6.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*LISBON, PORTUGAL*

Bridge the 25th April and the statue of Christ is one of the symbols of Lisbon. The idea of its Construction began in September 1934, after the Cardinal Cerejeira, Patriarch of Lisbon to visit the monument erected on top of Christ Of Corcovado, in the Rio de Janeiro









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-j-k0bXlP-YU/VhzgpXhtU0I/AAAAAAAADNY/hMZJ8huwZHE/s1600/cristorei.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Zaandam, Holland*









https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8006/7460873200_12b9c6640e_b.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Murcia --- Spain*

Calle Apóstoles by josehico, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*


From the Cupola by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wernigerode, Germany*


Wernigerode by eddespan (Edwin), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heilig Kerst, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Ghent Evening River Scene with people at river bank. by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oia, Aegean, Greece*


Οία by Despina_F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laghi, Vicenza, Veneto, Italy*


Laghi - Vicenza by Luca Zagolin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


The Spanish Steps by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gerona, Catalonia, Spain*


Noche en Gerona... by Eduardo Rojas Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Night in Brugge... by Eduardo Rojas Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Getxo, Spain *









https://extbet.com/storage/s3/92ae6d90ac7c5dd087420bda0291e0cd.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Elche -- Elx (Spain)

Basílica de Santa María, vista de la cúpula desde el campanario. Elche by Abariltur, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Easter Monday at Trevi Fountain by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ibiza, Spain*


Ibiza Nights... by Eduardo Rojas Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santorini, Greece*


Το κόκκινο φεγγάρι στη θάλασσα πνίγει τον ίσκιο του το καλοκαίρι https://youtu.be/UxCrGFlIuxw by Despina_F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Supetar, Croatia*


Supetar by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Place Masséna - NICE. by papyrazzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fanzara, Valencia, Spain*


Fanzara, Castellón, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amersfoort, Netherlands*


Koppelpoort Amersfoort by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bellevue, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*


Eastern part of the City Center viewed from Mt Fløyen Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Breginj, Tolmin, Slovenia*


Breginj by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*


Graz heart by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plitvice Seen, Lika-Senj, Croatia*


Plitvická jezera XIV by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ptuj, Slovenia*


DSC01229-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Madrid*

Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Covadonga, Asturias, Spain*








https://elfielato.es/uploads/noticias/covadonga-chorron.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sorrento, Campania, Italy *


Sorrento - Italy by julio lima, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Galeries Lafayette by Monkey.d.tony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mota Del Marques, Castille and Leon, Spain *


Mota del Marqués by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambridgeshire, England, United Kingdom*


Eddington - The North West Cambridge Development aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caltabellotta, Sicily, Italy*


The wonderful Caltabellotta by Accursio Castrogiovanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centre, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


l'Ill 伊尔河环抱的老城区 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Georgia*


IMG_4660-2 by Gocha Nemsadze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Janowo, Pomeranian, Poland*


Gniew Castle by Paweł Błaszak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porec, Istarska, Croatia*


Poreč: ville de Croatie et le centre historique by Яeиée, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Brighton, UK*









http://blog.waynabox.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/brighton.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Royal Pavilion *

Brighton UK










http://www.telemadrid.es/sites/default/files/Images2017/mxm_royalpavilion.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain *


León by puffin11k, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*King's Lynn and West Norfolk Borough, England, United Kingdom *


Kings Lynn South Gate aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljana by Leaning Ladder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helmet, Brussels, Capital Region of Brussels, Belgium*


Brussels architecture (3) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


Brussels architecture (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht, Netherlands*


Muurhuizen - Amersfoort by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caltabellotta, Sicily, Italy*


Paesaggio Caltabellottese by Accursio Castrogiovanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eguisheim, France*


Eguisheim, France by Khem A., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakhchysaray, Crimea, Ukraine*


Bakhchysarai - former capital of the Crimean Khanate by Paweł Błaszak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Grad Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb: église saint-Marc by Яeиée, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rhodes, Greece*

Rhodes old city by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jönköping and lake Vättern by night, Sweden*









Source









Source


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Milano - CityLife Piazza Tre Torri by Beppe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, France*


Eating out, Lille by PapaPiper (Travelling with my camera), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany*


Rothenburg ob der Tauber Marktplatz by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berta, Berat, Albania*


Byzantine Church by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gruyeres, Canton of Fribourg, Switzerland *


Gruyères by Bertrand Waridel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novi Vinodolski, Croatia*


Novi Vinodolski by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England, United Kingdom*


Fye Bridge over the River Wensum in Norwich - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brescia, Lombardy, Italy *


Bell'Italia, Piazza Loggia by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Furnas, Azores, Portugal*


Furnas by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*


Gijón, Asturias, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maribor, Slovenia*


Maeibor, early february night, from Mestni Vrh by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lauterbrunnen, Switzerland*


In the Valley by Inka Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pustal, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Old town, Skofja Loka, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*


Sporgasse by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krka waterfalls, Šibensko-kninska, Croatia *


DSC02373 by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nova, Zala, Hungary*


Gulag memorial in Nova by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montemaggiore, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Brezje / Montemaggiore by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Norway*


Bergen Railway Station - Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Traditional_8293_ip by I____P, on Flickr


Stockholm_8294_ip by I____P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Palacio Real de Madrid by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Norway*


City Hall and Lille Lungegårdsvannet - Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noerdlingen, Bavaria, Germany *


A sculpture in Noerdlingen by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vysehrad, Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague central train station in the night by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Jávea --- Spain*


Javea / Xabia by RICHARD J., en Flickr
Xàbia.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olsztyn, Warmian-Masurian, Poland*


Olsztyn architecture (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Street dominated by Ljubljana Town Hall by Ali Eminov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


Sevilla by Francisco José Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*King's Lynn, England, United Kingdom*


Kings Lynn aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menaggio, Lake Como, Italy*


Menaggio, Lake Como by Khem A., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, Rhone-Alpes, France*


France-002954 - City View by Dennis Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


Tram a Milano by Magnetic Iron, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oban Heliport, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Oban by Billy Marks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakhchysaray, Crimea, Ukraine*


Bakhchysarai - former capital of the Crimean Khanate by Paweł Błaszak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porec, Istarska, Croatia*


Poreč: Basilique euphrasienne by Яeиée, on Flickr


Poreč: Basilique euphrasienne by Яeиée, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg, Germany*


*R e g e n s b u r g* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Brussels*

C'est Grand by Ben Dodson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poznań, Poland*


Poznań by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anderlecht, Brussels, Capital Region of Brussels, Belgium*


Brussel Zuid by Bill Wright, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Defore the downpour. The seaport Leith, Edinburgh. by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*S Stefano, Budva, Montenegro*


Sveti Stefan by Sunny Herzinger, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Ronda, Málaga (Spain)*









https://images.clarin.com/2016/11/20/HyGiGlaYVl_930x525.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Córdoba (Spain)*









http://images.nationalgeographic.com.es/medio/2018/02/27/mezquita-catedral-de-cordoba__1280x720.jpg


----------



## ValdasTravelVideo (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beesd, Netherlands*


Beesd by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljana Castle Sunset by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sepulveda, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Sepúlveda (Segovia, Spain) by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southwold, England, United Kingdom*


Aerial of Adnams Brewery in Southwold - Suffolk UK by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caltabellotta, Sicily, Italy *


Paesaggio rupestre by Accursio Castrogiovanni, on Flickr


A braccia aperte by Accursio Castrogiovanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annecy, France*


Annecy, France by Khem A., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mechelen -- Belgium*


*M e c h e l e n* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratisbon, Bavaria, Germany*


Regensburg by Jonas Lang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cismiigiu Park, Bucharest, Romania*


blue hour by Razvan Constantinescu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Stockholm, Sweden*

Riksbron by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Argostoli, Kefalonia (Greece)









https://www.justgreece.com/photos-justgreece/eilandkefalonia/Eiland-Kefalonia-029.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Verona, Italy









https://aunclicdelaaventura.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Plaza-de-las-Hierbas-Verona-portada.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bacoli, Italy*


Bacoli by Anna Mazzocchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten, Norway*


Postal by Farero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vigo, Galicia, Spain*


_IMG5571 Julio Verne by Rafael Ojea Perez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


Edinburgh, and the seaport Leith, with the Royal Yacht Britannia by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klis, Croatia*


Klis, pogled s tvrđave - Klis, the view from the fortress by Hirike, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hoenisch, Lower Saxony, Germany *


The town hall in Verden on the Aller by Peter u Hilde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France *


Lille (Nord) - Grand'Place (place du Général-de-Gaulle) - Colonne de la Déesse et immeuble de "La Voix du Nord" by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castello de la Plana, Valencia, Spain *


Castellón de la Plana, Comunidad Valenciana, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vagsbunnen, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*


Dicken Bergen along the Torgallmenningen - Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oikov, Prague, Czech Republic*


Views from Vitkov by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

*Warsaw, Poland*








https://www.facebook.com/WarsawGiftShop


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Rome, Italy

IMG_5252 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dean, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Edimburgh by LU IS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


(7/99) 52°22'23.5"N 4°53'31.3"E by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany / Saxony / Elbe*


Was für ein Tag  ! by -firlie-, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Italy*


Petraio by Anna Mazzocchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Virpazar, Bar, Montenegro*


National Park, Skadar Lake by Sunny Herzinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Italy*


Along the river Arno in Pisa by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Os De Civis, Catalonia, Spain *


Motores fuera by Esteban Domènech, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Low Row, England, United Kingdom *


Swaledale, Yorkshire Dales by Baz Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menton, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


001 by papyrazzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vucja Vas, Ljutomer, Slovenia*


Crossing Mura on a ferry by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vagsbunnen, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway *


Bryggen - Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prepotto, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy *


Castelmonte / Stara gora by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rogaška Slatina, Smarje Pri Jelsah, Slovenia*


Rogaška, a spa town by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novigrad, Zadarsko-Kninska, Croatia*


Hrad ve městě Starigrad by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Purgg, Styria, Austria*


The village of Pürgg in Styria / Austria by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Pottergate, Norwich, England*


The UGLIEST part of Norwich - the busy A11 entrance by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## HerbertSchoenheit (May 5, 2018)

*Zurich, Switzerland
*


----------



## HerbertSchoenheit (May 5, 2018)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


----------



## HerbertSchoenheit (May 5, 2018)

*Innsbruck, Austria* (and some Alps around)


----------



## HerbertSchoenheit (May 5, 2018)

Alps around the city of *Innsbruck, Austria*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Vilnius panorama by daimak, en Flickr


----------



## ValdasTravelVideo (Apr 30, 2018)

*Lublin Museum, Poland*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Urbino, Marche, Italy*


Urbino, Italy by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peristil, Split, Croatia*


Peristil, Split (Croatia) by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bad Ems, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany *


Bad Ems HDR by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Chély-du-Tarn, France*


riverside by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trælvika, Nordland, Norway *


A great cold winter day by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Kotor Montenegro by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*King's Lynn, England, United Kingdom*


Kings Lynn Greyfriars Tower & Tower Gardens - Norfolk aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Castille and Leon, Spain *


Salamanca. España. Plaza Mayor. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carlsbad, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*


Karlovy Vary z vyhlídky Petra Velikého by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bohinj, Slovenia*


DSC01039-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Opatija, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


Die Nymphe von Opatija by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harrogate Borough, England, United Kingdom*


Fountains Abbey, Yorkshire, UK by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## HerbertSchoenheit (May 5, 2018)

a small piece of Wattenmeer (or Wadden Sea if you like) as seen from the small town *Wremen, Germany*










a part of the North Sea, it is inscribed on the UNESCO World Heritage List and spreads from the Netherlands, through Germany to Denmark, and can be marveled at from many national parks across the these countries.


----------



## ValdasTravelVideo (Apr 30, 2018)

*Budapest, Hungary*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Alicante, Valencia, Spain*


Alicante Drone Panorama - DJI Spark - EXPLORED! by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France *


Nissa la Bella by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, France*


le Mont St Michel by past ' Elle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trakai, Vilnius County, Lithuania *


Trakai Castle -Lithuania - EXPLORE (5-15-18) by Steve Lamb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*


Spreebauten (2) by Thomas Dämmrich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Irnerio, Bologna, Emilia Romagna, Italy *


Bologna, Italy by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riva Split, Croatia*


Riva Split,Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Somerleyton, England, United Kingdom*


Somerleyton Hall in the snow - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nostet, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway *


Den Nationale Scene (National Theatre) Bergen Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Tramvaj / lanovka by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


DSC01567-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Istarska, Croatia*


View of the harbour through the arena in Pula, Croatia by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaiserstuhl, Switzerland*


Kaiserstuhl, 2.5.18 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Alicante, Valencia, Spain*


Alicante iPhone X Panorama by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montserrat, Catalonia, Spain*


Santa Maria de Montserrat Abbey by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Empuriabrava, Catalonia, Spain*


Empuriabrava Marina Espagne by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Procida, Campania, Italy*


Marina Corricella - Procida by Maritè Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cranz, Kaliningrad Oblast, Russia*


Cranz II by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Nissa la Bella by bernard BONIFASSI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moabit, Berlin, Germany *


Kranzler Eck by Thomas Dämmrich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


DSC_0333 by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salhus, Norway*


Salhus marina by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conwy County Borough, Wales, United Kingdom *


Colours of Spring by Peter Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Náměstí Rossio by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loket, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*


Město Loket by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sete, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Escale à Sète - Vue sur Sète du haut du Phare du Mole St Louis - Sète - Herault - Occitanie - 34 - France by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*


Praha evening by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*


L'Heure bleue à Srasbourg by Guy BIENCOURT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany *


Spreebauten (1) by Thomas Dämmrich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Peristyle of Diocletian's Palace (Split,Croatia) by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stokmarknes, Nordland, Norway*


Part of Stokmarknes seen from Storheia by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Powis Castle, Wales, United Kingdom*


Historic Wonderland by Peter Roberts, on Flickr


Monumental by Peter Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain*


León, Castilla y León, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany *


Rothenburg town gate by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal *


Cestou ke karmelitánskému klášteru by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Ohrid, Albania*


Lin, Lake Ohrid, Albania by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Italy*


Palermo Cathedral by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Mostar Bosnien by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sete, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Escale à Sète - Vue sur le Port - Sète - Herault - Occitanie - 34 - France by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gistaín, Spain*


Gistain 28-03-18-2045 by Fernando Iniesta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


DSC_0326 by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany *


Cochem an der Mosel by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Urbino, Marche, Italy*


Urbino, Italy by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ronda Spain*


Ronda Spain by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


Lille (Nord) - Grand'Place (place du Général-de-Gaulle) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

:cheers:Croatia is very beautiful! Love to visit it one day.

Thxs for the pics djole!


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Mérida, Spain*









https://www.cein.eu/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/M%C3%A9rida.jpg


----------



## eagleheart1987 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Black sand beach - Iceland*

ijsland by Domien Bormans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Parra 1 said:


> :cheers:Croatia is very beautiful! Love to visit it one day.
> 
> Thxs for the pics djole!



I'm glad you like the pictures 


Thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Ostia, Lazio, Italy*


DSC02503 by crobles123, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Quartier de la Porte-Saint-Denis, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Porte Saint Martin by Christophe Lesimple, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*


Ponte Vecchio. Florencia (Italia). by Rocio Zambrano Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Ponte Vecchio. Florencia (Italia). by Rocio Zambrano Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Castiglioncello, Tuscany, Italy*


Castiglioncello. Toscana. (Italia) by Rocio Zambrano Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto, Portugal*


Portugal - Porto by Olivier HÉRON, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Lauriston, Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*


National Museum of Scotland 042 by Bianchi Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

National Museum of Scotland 045 by Bianchi Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Stoke Abbott, England, UK*


Thatched Cottage, Stoke Abbott. by Andrew Kirby, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Siena, Italy*


Siena by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Venice, Italy*


DSC_8655_Lr Venezia, veduta dal Canale della Giudecca by Giovanni Pilone, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Florence, Italy*


Florence by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Street dinner by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Art lovers by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Florence by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Piazza San Firenze by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


DSC_3040-3044 Praga, Piazza della Città Vecchia by Giovanni Pilone, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

DSC_3673-3680 Praga, Piazza della Città Vecchia con la Chiesa di Santa Maria di Týn. by Giovanni Pilone, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Vallecalle, Corsica, France*


IMG_6272_IMG_6273-2 images San Michèle, Murato, Corse, France by Giovanni Pilone, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Tiuccia, Corsica, France*


IMG_6429 Villa Nova, Tiuccia. Corsica by Giovanni Pilone, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

IMG_6500_IMG_6501-2 images Plage de Tiuccia, Corse. France by Giovanni Pilone, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Alençon, Lower Normandy, France*


Alençon, les rues de la ville a la nuit tombante - Alençon, the streets of the city at nightfall by Olivier HÉRON, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Granville, Manche, Normandie, France*


Granville, Manche, Normandie, France by Olivier HÉRON, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Alkmaar, North Holland, Netherlands*


Alkmaar by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Canal in Alkmaar by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Langestraat by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Schiedam, Holland*


Windmill Scene by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Gouda, South Holland, Netherlands*


Gouda by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Berlin, Germany*


Hinterhof Berlin by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Brussel, Belgium*


Brussel by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


View from the Belfort by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Gent by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Brugge, Belgium*


Brugge by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Canal in Bruges by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Alcantara Bridge in Toledo by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Toledo by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Avila, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Cathedral of Avila by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

City walls of Avila by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Segovia, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Cathedral of Segovia by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Aquaduct by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Madrid, Spain*


Plaza de Espana by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

Royal Palace by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Salamanca, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Calle Rua Mayor by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Classic by Dick Van Duijn, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Obwalden, Canton of Obwalden, Switzerland*


Lungerner See vom Aussichtspunkt Chälrütirank by RolandD., on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Finland Helsinki by Vladimir Zotov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Onda, Castellón, Spain*


Onda. Castellon, Spain by mtm2935, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Morella, Castellón, Spain*


Morella. Castellon, Spain by mtm2935, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Dobursko, Blagoevgrad, Bulgaria*


Sheep by Iliyan Gaitansky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Lübeck, Germany*


Die Straße "Engelsgrube" in Lübeck im Schein der untergehenden Sonnen by timmendorf1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Rome, Italy*


Talking in the street.... by Gary Loughran, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Rue de la Tour, Lausanne, Switzerland*


Rue de la Tour, Lausanne by Alexandre Gilgen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Bern, Switzerland*


Bern by RolandD., on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Summer in the City by Daniel Helbling, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Meilen, Switzerland*


Zürichsee by Michael Studt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Sion, Switzerland*


Sion by matthieu valentin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Stein am Rhein, Switzerland*


Stein am Rhein by Barbara Steinemann, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Les Pléiades, Switzerland*


Sunrise in the flower field - Les Pléiades by Captures.ch, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Frutigen-Niedersimmental District, Switzerland*


Vor dem Regen by Joachim, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Cilgerran Castle, Pembrokeshire, Wales, UK*


Cilgerran Castle, Pembrokeshire, Wales, UK (W004 70) by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Pompeii, Italy*


heinstkw-pompei (53) by Hein Soetekouw, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

^

heinstkw-pompei (56) by Hein Soetekouw, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Poiana Tapului, Prahova, Romania*


ROADS OF ROMANIA by hedyelyakim, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

*Bacharach am Rhein, Germany*


Bacharach am Rhein, Germany by Angus Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/37665873606/in/album-72157687616005833/

After the storm left by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Setenil, Cádiz - Spain*









https://www.happinessandthings.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/DSC_0292.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Subotica, Serbia*


National Theatre & Monument to Emperor Jovan Nenad, Subotica, Serbia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Smederevo Fortress, Smederevo, Serbia*


Smederevo Fortress, Smederevo, Serbia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Trg Slobode, Novi Sad, Serbia*


Trg Slobode, Novi Sad, Serbia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Piran, Slovenia *


Slovenia by Yann OG, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Piran, Slovenia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Piran, Slovenia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Piran, Slovenia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Piran, Slovenia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Piran, Slovenia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Piran, Slovenia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Bath, England*


Bath, England by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Bath, England by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Bath, England by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Bath, England by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Bath, England by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Lyon, France*


Lyon, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Lyon, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Lyon, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Lyon, France by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zurich, Switzerland by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Zurich, Switzerland by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Liepaja, Latvia*


Liepaja_City 1.11, Latvia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Liepaja_City 2.11, Latvia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Riddarholmen 1.11, Stockholm, Sweden by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Fredrikstad, Norway*


Along_The_River 3.12, Fredrikstad, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Bergen, Norway*


Bergen_City 3.12, Norway by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Arkhangelsk, Russia*


Old_Arkhangelsk 1.12, Russia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Kilkenny, Ireland*


Ireland - Kilkenny by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Ireland - Kilkenny - Butler House by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

^

Ireland - Kilkenny - Castle and Nore river by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

*Cashel, Tipperary, Ireland*


Ireland by Elena, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villajoyosa --- Spain*


Villajoyosa by Carlos Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisbon, Portugal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Lisbon, Portugal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Lisbon, Portugal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Lisbon, Portugal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Lisbon, Portugal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Cascais, Portugal*


Main Square in Cascais by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Sintra, Portugal*


Sintra, Portugal by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Bratislava, Slovakia by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*London, England*


London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

London by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Santorini, Greece*


Santorini, Greece by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Santorini, Greece by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Santorini, Greece by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Santorini, Greece by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Santorini, Greece by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Santorini by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Fira, Santorini by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Santorini, Greece by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Santorini, Greece by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Oia, Santorini, Greece*


Oia, Santorini: Blue Hour by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Esztergom, Hungary*


Esztergom (Hungary) by Ádám Győri, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Az esztergomi bazilika a Mária Valéria hídról by Ádám Győri, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Budapest, Hungary*


a night at the castle by Szabolcs J. Csörge, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Vaduz, Liechtenstein*


Rheintal view to Säntis/Alptein SG by A W, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Schloss Vaduz LI by A W, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Beautiful Farmhouse by perknstein, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Jyvaskyla, Finland*


Walkway in the spring by Marjaana Pato, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Vitebsk, Belarus*


Витебск by Artem Bagaev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Mir, Belarus*


The Castle of Mir by Eugene, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Iceberg, Aarhus, Denmark*


Iceberg, Aarhus, Denmark by Ken Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Aarhus, Denmark by Ðariusz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Tallinn, Estonia by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Poros, Greece*


Poros. Attica region, Greece by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Fortress Hohensalzburg. Salzburg. Austria. by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Austria, Traunsee lake*


Austria. Traunsee lake. Traunkirchen. by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Monaco, Larvotto beach*


Monaco. Larvotto beach. by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Karlovy Vary, Czech Republic*


Chzech Wintry Night by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague. Old Town Square. View from "Grand Hotel Prague". by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Reichsburg Cochem. Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*


Reichsburg Cochem. Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Barcelona. Pedrera. Inner courtyard... by Al Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Castle Combe. Wiltshire, England*


Castle Combe. Wiltshire, England by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Bruges. West Flanders, Belgium*


Bruges. West Flanders, Belgium by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Ponte Pietra, Verona. Veneto, Italy*


Ponte Pietra, Verona. Veneto, Italy by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Uppsala, Sweden*


Uppsala Cathderal, Sweden by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Korčula, Croatia*


Korčula, Croatia by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Sveti Stefan, Montenegro*


Sveti Stefan, Montenegro by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Sveti Stefan, Montenegro by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Trebinje, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Trebinje, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Mostar, (Unesco world heritage) , Bosnia and Herzegovina by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Kravice waterfalls, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Kravice waterfalls, Bosnia and Herzegovina by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Blagaj Tekkija and Buna spring, Blagaj, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Blagaj Tekkija and Buna spring, Blagaj, Bosnia by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Pocitelj, in Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Pocitelj, in Bosnia and Herzegovina by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Staithes, North Yorkshire, England*


Staithes, North Yorkshire, England by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Kruje, Albania*


kruje albania by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Berat, Albania*


Berar, Albania by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Lake Ohrid, Macedonia*


Lake Ohrid and the old part of the city by Amer Demishi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*


autumn sunrise reykjavik by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Arnessysla, Iceland*


autumn is beautiful in iceland by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


vilnius by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Trakai, Lithuania*


trakai by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Canton of Vianden, Diekirch, Luxembourg*


vianden luxembourg panorama by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*


edinburgh sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Toledo, Spain*


toledo old town sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Cuenca, Spain*


cuenca sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

cuenca spain by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

old cuenca street by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Annecy, France*


Annecy by gionni [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Annecy [EXPLORE] by gionni [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Annecy by gionni [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Annecy by gionni [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Katzenthal, France*


Alsace France by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Tärnaby ,Sweden*


Tärnaby ,Sweden by ~Frida*~, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Västerås, Sweden*


View from Västerås, Sweden by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Kizhi Pogost, Russia*


Kizhi Pogost by An Xiao, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Schagerbrug, North Holland, Netherlands*


Netherlands by David Evers, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Goes, Netherlands*


Goes, the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*


Plovdiv, Bulgaria by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Plovdiv, Bulgaria by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Plovdiv, Bulgaria by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Plovdiv, Bulgaria by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Plovdiv, Bulgaria by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Plovdiv, Bulgaria by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Skopje, Macedonia*


Skopje, Macedonia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Riga, Latvia*


Old houses in Riga by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Calle de Riga 2 by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Riga, Latvia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Bacharach, Germany*


Bacharach Germany by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Germany by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Kiedrich, Germany*


house by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Eltville, Germany*


Eltville architecture by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Eltville Germany by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Monschau, Germany*


Monschau - Germany by Agnes & Hans, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Monschau by Jayjay P, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Monschau by Jayjay P, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Monschau by Jayjay P, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Shrewsbury, England*


Shrewsbury England by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Great Malvern, England*


England by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Poland Wrocław City Hall. May 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Krakow, Poland*


Krakow old town square by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

A swan in the river by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Florence, Italy*


Italy Florence Katedra Santa Maria del Fiore August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Florence Piazza del Duomo August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Florence Ponte Vecchio August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Regensburg, Germany*


Germany Regensburg (Ratyzbona) September 2009 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Bamberg, Germany*


Bamberg by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Arakhova, Greece*


Sunset in the town by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Rome, Italy*


Italy Rome Spanish Steps August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Rome Pantheon August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Rome Di Trevi August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Rome Piazza Navona August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Rome Ponte Sant'Angelo August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Rome Piazza Navona August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Venice, Italy*


Italy Venice Next to Rialto Bridge August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Venice Rialto Bridge August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Venice Bridge of Sighs August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Venice August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Venezia August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Italy Venice Canal August 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Lublin, Poland*


Akwarelka czyli trochę kolorów bo dziś był zły dzień. Lublin, Poland February 2014 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Somewhere in Lublin. February 2014 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Gzocha, Poland*


Poland Zamek Czocha April 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Zamość, Poland*


Zamość - Ratusz by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Toruń, Poland*


Toruń by night. Poland July 2013 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Kłodzko, Poland*


Kłodzko Main Square, Poland 2014 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


Poland by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Rzeszów, Poland*


Morning in Rzeszów by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Poznań, Poland*


Poznań, Ratusz by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

street by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Boleslawiec, Poland*


Probably the most beautiful market square in Poland I've ever seen by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Split, Croatia*


Split by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*London, UK*


St Paul's Cathedral, London July 2013 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Skopje, Macedonia*


Stone Bridge by Kuba Abramowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Ohrid Lake, Macedonia*


Ohrid Lake, Macedonia by Franx', on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Ohrid town, Macedonia*


Ohrid town - Room with a view by Adam Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Sirogojno ethno village, Serbia*


Sirogojno ethno village, Serbia by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Belgrade, Serbia*


belgrade sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*


Dunavska by Milica V, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*France, Chateau Berze*


IMG_4113_DxO7 by OldZorki, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

IMG_4120_DxO7 by OldZorki, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Autun, France*


DSCF0832_DxO7 by OldZorki, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Dijon, France*


IMG_4040_DxO7 by OldZorki, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

IMG_4021_DxO7 by OldZorki, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Colmar, France*


Colmar - France by Cédric Mayence, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Strasbourg, France*


Petite France by Joel Haeringer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Cannes, France*


France - Cannes by Andrey Leontiev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

France - Cannes by Andrey Leontiev, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Gordes, France*


Gordes, France by Julien MOUSSET, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Saignon, France*


Saignon by Julien MOUSSET, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Bayeux, France*


Bayeux, France by John Kwee, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Castres, France*


Castres, France by mario llarg, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Colmar, France*


Alsace (France) - Colmar by Massimo Battesini, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


PORTUGAL by Miquel Fabre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

THE TOWER OF BELEM - LA TORRE DE BELEM by Miquel Fabre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Pskov, Russia*


Krom. Pskov by Alex Stavrovich, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

20170321-Псков-120 by Вячеслав Воскобович, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

P1080289 by lisa_nikolajeva, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljana by Lorenzo Magnis, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Ronda, Spain*


Spain by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Jerez de Los Caballeros, Spain*


SPAIN by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*El Arenal, Spain*


hdr by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

^

Avenue by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Oia, Aegean, Greece*


Grecia ('13) by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Surselva, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland*


Passo della Greina (Pass Crap) by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Studenice, Slovenska Bistrica, Slovenia*


A view from castle ruins by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


Studenice monastery by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perast, Montenegro*


Perast, Montenegro by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*


ZMB Graz by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grenc, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


DSC01158-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany *


DSC03662_3_4_tonemapped by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cavtat, Croatia*


Cavtat, Croatia by Mandy Hedley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Partschins, Italy*


Parcines by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alsace, France*


Balade alsacienne by besopha, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Toledo, Spain*


Saint Martin's bridge by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Calle Juan Bravo by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Convento de las Duenas by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Toledo street by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Calle Rua Mayor by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Segovia by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Caccamo, Sicily, Italy*


Kakkabe Castle by Fabio Montalto, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Caccamo Village by Fabio Montalto, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Catania, Sicily Italy*


Duomo di Catania by K B, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Ghent, Belgium*


Europe by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Bratislava by sulo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Bratislava by Slavomir Matyasek, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Bratislava old town by mystero233, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Albania*


Albania by Sveta Fatey, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Albania by Sveta Fatey, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Aveiro, Portugal*


Aveiro ( Portugal) by salvador g de miguel, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Ferrara, Italia*


Ferrara, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Ferrara, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Ferrara, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Ferrara, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Padova, Italy*


Padova, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Padova, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Padova, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Padova, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Venice, Italy*


Venezia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Venezia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Venezia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Venezia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Venezia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Venezia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Verona, Italy*


Verona, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Verona, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Rovereto, Italy*


Rovereto, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Polignano a mare. Puglia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Lecce. Puglia, Italy*


Lecce. Puglia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Lecce. Puglia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Lecce. Puglia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Lecce. Puglia, Italia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Amalfi, Italy*


View of Amalfi, Italy by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Amalfi. Italy by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Siena, Italy*


View of Siena by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Colors of Siena by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Arno River, Florence, Italy*


Arno River, Florence by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Palermo, Italy*


Palermo, Sicilia (Italia) by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Siracusa, Italy*


Siracusa, Sicilia (Italia) by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Siracusa, Sicilia (Italia) by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Taormina, Italy*


Taormina, Sicilia (Italia) by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Cieszyn, Poland*


Cieszyn - Poland by Pztryk, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Bydgoszcz, Poland*


Bydgoszcz by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Day 69 by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Bardo, Poland*


Bardo - little town ... by L. Glogovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Chełmno, Poland*


Chełmno. Poland by L. Glogovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Warszawa by L. Glogovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Warszawa by L. Glogovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague, classic motif ... by L. Glogovsky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Karlovy Vary, Czech Republic*


Karlovy Vary by abejorro34, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Karlovy Vary by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Karlovy Vary 13 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Tiranë, Albania*


Tiranë, Albania by TOKIL, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Hallstat, Austria*


Hallstat, Austria by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Hallstat, Austria by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Hallstat, Viena by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Hallstat, Austria by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Cannes, Fance*


Cannes Street, Fance by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Cannes Street, Fance by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Cannes Street, Fance by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Gamla Stan Street by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Stockholm by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Stockholm by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Stockholm by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Castle of Sao Jorge, Lisbon by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Old Lisbon by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Affoltern, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*


Swiss Landscape by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zurich, Limmat by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Piran, Slovenia*


Piran, Slovenia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljana, Slovenia by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Bergen, Norway*


Bergen-179 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Villánykövesd, Hungary*


Villánykövesd - Hungary by .e.e.e., on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Sopron, Hungary*


It was a rainy day by Andrew Beres, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*St. Petersburg, Russia*


Sunrise above St. Petersburg by Ali, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Tallinn by Xerethra, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Tallinn by troutwerks, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Tallinn-0013 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Tallinn-0010 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Estonia, Tallinn, vicolo con bandiere by forastico, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Milan, Italy*


Milano, Alzaia Naviglio Grande, riflessi by forastico, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Lavender in Bulgaria*


Lavender in Bulgaria by Krasi St Matarov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria*


Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria by timbeeston, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria by timbeeston, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Veliko Tarnovo (Bulgaria) by Carlos Palencia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Kaliningrad, Russia*


Kaliningrad by Maks Karochkin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Parga, Greece*


Greece by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Corfu, Greece*


Greece by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Perspective by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Corfu by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Kerkyra by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Nafplio, Greece*


Nafplio, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Monemvasia, Greece*


Monemvasia - Greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Monemvasia / Greece by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Nesvizh, Belarus*


Nesvizh castle, Nesvizh, Belarus by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Polonechka, Belarus*

The Church of St.George by Kate Sidelova, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Denmark by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Frederiksborg Slot, Denmark*


Denmark by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Ebeltoft, Denmark*


Denmark by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Sarajevo, a walk in Baščaršija, the old Turkish bazaar built in the 15th century, Explore Dec 6, 2016 #423 by Valerio_D, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Bridge in Mostar (Stari Most) by Rob Hogeslag, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Mostar by Senol Demir, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

^

Mostar by Senol Demir, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Capriana Monastery, Moldova*


Capriana Monastery - Moldova by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Jedburgh Abbey, Scotland*


Scotland by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Kelso, Scotland, United Kingdom*


architecture by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Edlingham, England, United Kingdom*


Edlingham ruins by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Alsace, France*


Alsace by Busta Bruns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


DSC01573-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schellenberg, Liechtenstein*


Marktgasse in Feldkirch, Austria by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Dublin, Ireland*


Walking in the snow - Dublin, Ireland - Color street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Krakow, Poland*


Wawel Royal Castle (Cracow,Poland) by bialobrody, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Wygiełzów, Poland*


church from Ryczów from the early 17th century by bialobrody, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Łódź, Poland*


Łódź, 147 Piotrkowska Street. Poland November 2013 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Castle Pieskowa Skala, Poland*


Poland Castle Pieskowa Skala /2/ October 2012 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Národní divadlo (National Theatre) by bialobrody, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*


Český Krumlov by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by tewhiufoto, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by Luna y Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov ... by José Eduardo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Turku, Finland*


Turku by Swardy, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

^

Turku HDR 3 by Akseli Kuhalampi, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Slovenia

Croatia-Slovenia-2065 by david schoengold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


The Very old, the old and the new. Grecian Columns alongside Roman arches and Cathedral, and the contemporary. A view from the Palatine Hill, Rome.iew from the Palatine copy by logan hubbard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nymphenburg, Munich, Bavaria*


Springtime!! by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*


village by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bassano, Veneto, Italy*


BASSANO del GRAPPA-Veneto - Italy by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mosjøen, Norway*


Mosjøen by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


Mosjøen by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postrana, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Croatia by Bob Bain, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernazza, Liguria, Italy*


Vernazza by PokemonaDeChroma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norslund, Falun, Dalarna, Sweden*


Falun / Sverige by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monaco*


Monaco 13/5 2010 by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Nuremberg, Germany*


Deutschland by Euro Slice, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Nürnberg by Euro Slice, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Erlangen, Germany*


Erlangen City Center by Euro Slice, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Hilpoltstein, Germany*


Hilpoltstein by Euro Slice, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Hameln, Germany*


Hameln, Niedersachsen, Deutschland by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Hannoversch Münden, Germany*


Deutschland (Allemagne) - Hann. Münden by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Köln / Cologne, Germany*


Köln Cologne Deutschland Germany Allemagne : Der Bezirk Sankt Martin in der Altstadt mit im Hintergrund die Kirche Gross Sankt Martin, le quartier saint Martin dans la vieille ville avec en arrière plan l'église Gross Sankt Martin, by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Český Krumlov, Czech Republik*


Český Krumlov by alshan, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by radim77, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by radim77, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by radim77, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by radim77, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by rogix, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by rogix, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by radim77, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Český Krumlov by rogix, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Toledo. Spain*


Toledo. España. EXPLORED. Nov 21, 2014 #10 by Fco. Javier Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Hacia la Puerta de Jerez by Fco. Javier Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Ronda. Malaga. Spain*


Ronda, Málaga.España by Fco. Javier Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Leon.Spain*


Atardecer en León. España. by Fco. Javier Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Gamla Stan, Stockholm, Sweden*


Gamla Stan, Stockholm, Sweden by Asya Kravets, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Falun, Sweden*


Falun / Sverige by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Falun / Sverige by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*An Cobh, Cork, Ireland*


Cobh-045 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Ballynahinch, Tipperary, Ireland*


" And Now He said behold a sight.... by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Cork, Ireland*


Scáileanna in Abhainn na Laoi by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Dublin, Ireland*


Temple Bar, Dublin - White Christmas by A guy called John, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Oslo, Norway*


Akershus Festning, Oslo, Norge by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Hamnøy, Lofoten, Nordland, Norway*


Hamnøy, Lofoten, Nordland, Norge by North Face, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Henningsvær, Heimøya, Lofoten, Norway*


Henningsvær, Heimøya, Lofoten, Norge by North Face, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Nidelven, Trondheim, Norway*


Nedre Bakklandet brygger by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Ytre Siem, More og Romsdal, Norway*


Sunlit reflections, Ytre Siem by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Straumgjerde, More og Romsdal, Norway*


Delvis speiling i Sykkylvsfjorden by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Sykkylven, Norway*


Sykkylven, Norway by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Espe, Hordaland, Norway*


Espe sept. - 12 by bjarne.stokke, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Korcula by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Lovrijenac Fortress, Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Lovrijenac Fortress - Dubrovnik, Croatia by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Racisce, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


Racisce village by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Stradun, Dubrovnik, Croatia
*


Stradun at night by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Helsinki Harbour by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Ehrenströmintie by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Arriving at Suomenlinna by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

These Are Not Hobbit Houses by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Multilayered Suomenlinna by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Vienkiemis Homestead, Kretinga, Lithuania*


Vienkiemis_Homestead 1.3, Kretinga, Lithuania by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Vilnius_City 2.1, Lithuania by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Kaunas, Lithuania*


Kaunas_City 1.3, Lithuania by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Trakai castle, Lithuania*


Trakai castle, Lithuania. by Janina Leonaviciene, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Luxembourg City, Luxembourg*


Walls between us by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Melnik, Bulgaria*


IMG_3588 by Maria Voronkovich, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

IMG_3600 by Maria Voronkovich, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

IMG_3537 by Maria Voronkovich, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

MELNIK - BULGARIA 2010 by antonella sinopoli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

MELNIK - BULGARIA 2010 by antonella sinopoli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

MELNIK - BULGARIA 2010 by antonella sinopoli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*


PLOVDIV - 2010 by antonella sinopoli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

PLOVDIV - 2010 by antonella sinopoli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

PLOVDIV - 2010 by antonella sinopoli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

PLOVDIV - 2010 by antonella sinopoli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Ložišća, Croatia*


Red light at Ložišća by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Summer.Amsterdam for fernotte. by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Amsterdam by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Houses, Amsterdam by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Den Elshout, South Holland, Netherlands*


windmill especially for __luna__ by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Portnacroish, Scotland, UK*


Scotland by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Fortrose, Scotland, UK*


scotland by jeannie debs, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Paris, France*


Paris by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Annecy, France*


Annecy France by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

^

Annecy France by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Bayeux, France*


Bayeux (France) by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Minsk, Belarus*


Minsk_Oldtown 1.17, Belarus by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Vienna, Austria*


Vienna by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Reifnitz, Carinthia, Austria*


Reifnitz castle by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Hallstatt, Upper Austria, Austria*


HALLSTATT 1 by ERIC STANISLAS 54, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


BRATISLAVA 26 by ERIC STANISLAS 54, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Zaanse Schans, Zaandam, Netherlands by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Windmills, Zaanse Schans, Zaandam, Netherlands by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


Torino by fil.nove, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*San Marino City, San Marino*


Guaita Fortress - Republic of San Marino by DFiveRed, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

San Marino by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

San Marino by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Toulouse, France*


Toulouse by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Toulouse II by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Zaragoza, Spain*


Cálidos reflejos clásicos by Alberto Alba, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Paseos por Zaragoza 4 by bardaxi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Nocturnas del Pilar y el Rio Ebro by boira49, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Göteborg, Sweden*


Göteborg sunset by Rene Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Ordino, Andorra*


ORDINO - Carrer Major by Tales of a Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Anyos, Andorra*


Andorra rural: Anyos, Vall nord by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Andorra churches & chapels: La Massana by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Andorra rural: Anyos, Vall nord by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Andorra rural: Anyos, Vall nord by Lutz Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*


Instants únics a la vora d'un riu by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

La natura sembla estar desendreçada als ulls humans by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Charleroi, Belgium*


Charleroi. by Lucien Schilling, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Aachen, Germany*


Aachen by Lucien Schilling, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Aachen by Lucien Schilling, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Shops in Aachen Germany by sudweeks1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Aix-la-Chapelle by http://visiteursdumonde.com, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Aachener Dom by http://visiteursdumonde.com, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Aachen by http://visiteursdumonde.com, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Bruges Belgium in HDR by sudweeks1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Bruges Markt Square by sudweeks1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Market Square in Bruges, Belgium by sudweeks1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Leuven, Belgium*


Stadtrundgang Leuven by Michael Döring, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Leuven Grote Markt by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Jaarmarkt Leuven 2015 by janmennens, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Dinant, Belgium*


Dinant by Reza-Sina, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Dinant - 4140 by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Dinant (BE) - 4207 by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Dinant reflejado by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Dinant by Eric Betanoff, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Stavanger, Norway*


Stavanger, Norway by Seventh Heaven Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Stavanger, Norway by Seventh Heaven Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Stavanger by Hans-Peter Hein, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Gamle Stavanger by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Stavanger old town by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Bergen, Norway*


Bergen by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Bergen by Jose Manuel Agudo Cuesta, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Košice, Slovakia*


Kosice by Manuel Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Kosice by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Levoča, Slovakia*


Levoča by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

L1020500.jpg by Keith Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

L1020506.jpg by Keith Page, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Vlkolínec, Slovakia*


Vlkolínec by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kalampaka, Thessaly and Continental Greece, Greece*


Awesome Meteora by Tina Tatay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Split by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


PALERMO-Sicilia - Italy by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Grat, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Fall In Mercantour by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keldung, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*


Germany - Eltz Castle by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdansk, Poland*


Gdansk Harbour by Håkon Kjøllmoen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bulnes, Asturias, Spain*


BULNES - PAISAJES DE CUENTO by Amalia González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loket, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*


Náměstí v městě Loket by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maribor, Slovenia*


DSC01340-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ville D'icici, Opatija, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia *


Waterfront esplanade in Opatija / Kroatia in the evening by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg -- Germany*


*R e g e n s b u r g* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Condamine, Monaco, La Condamine*


Museum in Monaco 13/5 2010 by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


Museum in Monaco 15/11 2010 by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vika, Oslo, Oslo Fylke, Norway*


Nationaltheatret, Malersalen | Oslo by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

*Trnava, Slovakia*


Trnava (Slovakia) - Hlavná ulica by Björn Roose, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

*Kezmarok, Slovakia*


Kezmarok by Mateusz Marzec, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

^

Kezmarok, Slovakia by Message Oblique Speech, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

*Esztergom, Hungary*


...quiet street... by Zoltán Monos, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

*Teruel, Aragon, Spain*


La Escalinata, Teruel by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

^

Plaza del Torico - Teruel by José Ferrando, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

^

Teruel no sólo existe sino que es precioso by kinojam, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

*Albarracin, Aragon, Spain*


Dare to be Blue by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

^

La Vie en Rose by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

^

Albarracin by Jocelyn Erskine-Kellie, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

*Timisoara, Romania*


Timisoara by MarculescuEugenIancuD5200Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Gibarlfaro Castle, Málaga, Spain*









http://www.malaga-transfers.es/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/transfer-malaga-castillo-gibralfaro.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira, Portugal










www.flickr.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beesd, Netherlands*


Beesd by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Alcázar de Segovia (Spain) by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avila, Castille and Leon, Spain *


Ávila by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Great Yarmouth, England, United Kingdom*


Vos Prime support vessel sailing up the River Yare in Great Yarmouth - aerial view by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Innsbruck, Austria*


Innsbruck's Colours by Roberto Agostini, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Innsbruck by Roberto Agostini, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Everybody Smokes in Innsbruck by Extra Medium, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Innsbruck by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Innsbruck, Herzog-Friedrich-Straße by Valerio_D, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice is a Colorful City by Extra Medium, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Venice by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Venice by Guowen Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Venice by Guowen Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Venice by Roger Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Saint-Pons-de-Thomières, France*


St Pons de Thomieres by Roger Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Villajoyosa, Spain*


Villajoyosa by Roger Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Bedd Gelert, North Wales, UK*


Beddgelert, North Wales by Roger Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Glanogeu, Rhiwlas, Wales, UK*


Glanogeu, Rhiwlas, Wales by Roger Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Helsingborg, Sweden*


Helsingborg, Sweden by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Västerås, Sweden*


View from Västerås, Sweden by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Vasteraas - old streets. by Jón Ingi Cæsarsson, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Ostrava, Czech Republic*


Ostrava by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Bruges, Belgium by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Bruges, Belgium by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Brasov, Romania*


Brasov, Romania by Gaspar Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Brasov, Romania by Gaspar Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Achensee, Austria*


Achensee Austria by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Hallstatt, Austria*


Hallstatt - Austria by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Hallstatt, Austria by akbarber, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Nuremberg, Germany*


Hangman Bridge Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Nuremberg Castle by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Church Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Nuremberg Castle by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Holy Spirit Hospital Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Weissgerbergasse Nuremberg by Habub3, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Cochem, Germany*


Germany by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Cochem by BluesBro, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Cochem by BluesBro, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

*Rothenburg, Germany*


Rothenburg, Germany by cjbphotos1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Röderbogen, Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Codex IV, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

^

Abends auf dem Marktplatz by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Light Festival 2014 by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avila, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Quiet Ávila by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wivenhoe, England, United Kingdom*


St Mary's Church in Wivenhoe - Essex aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Piazza Navona, Rome by Khem A., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


马塞纳广场旁边的建筑 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veszprém, Hungary*


Veszprém by rogix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pietrapertosa, Italy*


Hidden Village by Elia Locardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Gendarmenmarkt, französischer Dom und Schillerdenkmal by Christa Bronner Wolfgang Bruchhagen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernazza, Liguria, Italy*


Vernazza by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar - Croatia*


Hvar by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beaulieu-sur-Mer, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Villefranche sur Mer by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Hinterhof Berlin by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kupari, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


Cavtat, Croatia by Mandy Hedley, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Javea - Xabia ---- Spain

Hafenviertel Jávea by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Calpe, Calp ---- Spain


Calpe 7 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Beyond The Vatican by Elia Locardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hundisburg, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*


Barockschloss und -garten Hundisburg by Mecklenburg-Foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veszprém, Hungary*


Veszprém by rogix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Behind the Palace by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Atardecer en L'Albufera by Tina Tatay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durmitor, Montenegro*


Durmitor by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Roman, Monte-Carlo, Monte-Carlo *


Lava Streets II by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sete, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Escale à Sète - La Grace Quai Général Durand - Sète - Herault - Occitanie - 34 - France by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Cieza --Spain


Sin título by VilBer, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dravograd, Slovenia *


Dravograd by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crampiolo, Piedmont, Italy*


Sogno d'una notte di mezz'inverno by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


Old Town Square - Prague by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Pottergate, Norwich, England*


Chapelfield Mall Norwich aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*


lustgarten by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Baux-de-Provence, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


les baux de provence by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mijas, Andalusia, Spain*


Mijas tonight by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Split , Croatia by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hauøya, Nordland, Norway*


Pleasure craft by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Principality of Monaco*


Monaco by Kjell Eson, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Lauterbrunnen valley, Switzerland*









https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e8/66/0d/e8660d6850ae2298ee167b90643ad4ac.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Jijona - Xixona / Spain


Casa groga by Marcos Verdu Rico, en Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

* Sighisoara, medieval town of Transylvania, Romania
*










https://www.viajejet.com/wp-content/viajes/Viajar-a-Rumania-1440x810.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Valle del Jerte , Spain*









https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_j1ayHySMd_Y/S9Qu90wevPI/AAAAAAAAEc4/PpcpTq_6j3A/s1600/Villa_01391_Valle_Jerte_Cerezos.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Longinus Tower, Nottuln, Germany*


Sonnenuntergang am Longinusturm by Steffen Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marbella, Andalusia, Spain*


Directions by JKmedia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ribcev Laz, Radovljica, Slovenia*


Lake Bohinj by Manuel Thaler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Azenhas do Mar, Sintra - Portugal*


Sea village by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veszprém, Hungary*


Veszprém by rogix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Central Station by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plitvice, Croatia*


Plitvice by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eze, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Eze by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Goldelse by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marino City, San Marino, Italy*


San Marino by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almendralejo, Extremadura, Spain *


Almendralejo, Badajoz, España. by Caty, on Flickr


Almendralejo. Extremadura. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valderrobres / Vallderoures -- Spain

Valderrobres by Marlis1, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Tortosa --- Spain


Pont de l'Estat, Tortosa (E) by Carlos Iborra, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rostckino, Moscow, Moscow Federal City*


Russia. Moscow. Fountain "Friendship of Peoples" at VDNH. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monemvasia, Greece*


Untitled by NIKOS GOLFIS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bristol, England*


20110308 Swoosh by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Spain*


El Honor es su Divisa by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gordes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France *


Gordes by Andrew Schofield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Emden, Germany*


Emden Ratsdelft by Steffen Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freibach, Carinthia, Austria*


Melezniksattel by Manuel Thaler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Basilica of St Nicholas - Amsterdam by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cavtat,Croatia*


Cavtat,Croatia by Mandy Hedley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marino City, San Marino, Italy*


San Marino by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht, Netherlands*


Zuidsingel - Amersfoort by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljana by Leaning Ladder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Casa Del Huesco, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Urueña by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Esteban de Gormaz, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Viajar por España by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wivenhoe, England, United Kingdom*


Wivenhoe on the River Colne in Essex - UK aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


l'Ill 伊尔河环抱的老城区 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piedmont, Italy*


IMG_6264 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


*Petite Venice* Colmar by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greding, Bavaria, Germany *


Hobbit town by ramerk_de (off for a while), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*(Helsinki Cathedral), Helsinki, Finland *


Catedral Luterana de Helsinki y estatua del emperador Alejandro II by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Velez-Blanco, Spain*

Vélez-Blanco by Dan, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zakarpattia, Ukraine*


Karpatian rural by Vladimir Kud, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Lorca ----Murcia, Spain*

Ayuntamiento de Lorca by Sílvia Darnís, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beesd, Netherlands*


Beesd by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Pottergate, Norwich, England*


Norwich Chapelfield Gardens in the Autumn by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annecy, Rhone-Alpes, France *


IMG_6309 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monterosso al Mare, Liguria, Italy*


D71_8833-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passau, Bavaria, Germany*


Roofs of Passau by ramerk_de (off for a while), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Stockholm, Sweden*


Slussen by AyaxAcme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Principality of Monaco*


Monaco by Kjell Eson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


Croatia by Bob Bain, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mossem, Nordland, Norway *


Residential area at evening by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krka river, Croatia*


Krka by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Abteibrücke Berlin by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antibes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Postcard by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Italy*


Seen from hotel window by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira, Portugal 










https://www.travel4golf.pt/golf-hotel/333/pestana-cr7-funchal/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Angles-sur-l'Anglin, France*


Angles sur Anglin by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Lorenzo Al Lago, Marche, Italy*


San Lorenzo sul lago (Fiastra)... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Henningsvar, Nordland, Norway*


Barche da pesca ad Henningsvaer - Austvågøy by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gullbringusysla, Iceland*


view of Reykjavik by KenJet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beccles, Suffolk, England*


Former Co-op shop, Beccles. by Peter Bardwell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Argyrokastro, Gjirokaster, Albania*


Gjirokaster by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rhine Falls, Switzerland*


Rheinfall, 30.5.18 by ritsch48, on Flickr


Rheinfall, 30.5.18 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


P1150492_Ratelet_James by James Ratelet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andermatt, Switzerland*


Spektakel by Carl Sebastian Regli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yuzhnoye Tushino, Moscow, Moscow Federal City*


Russia. Moscow. IL-76 and the North River Station. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Jumilla - Spain*


VISTA DE JUMILLA by gero flores, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burano, Italy*


Burano by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kresnice, Litija, Slovenia*


Passing by by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Purbeck District, England, United Kingdom*


Tardo pomeriggio a Durdle Door - Jurassic Coast, Dorset by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*


St. Vitus Cathedral by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


St. Vitus Cathedral by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England, United Kingdom*


St James Mill on the River Wensum in Norwich - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*


Firenze at Night by Bruno Farage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murska Sobota, Slovenia*


Pust, Murska Sobota by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


Castle Murska Sobota, in the courtyard by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vysehrad, Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague buildings by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Light Festival 2014 by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arnuero, Cantabria, Spain*


Isla by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marham, England, United Kingdom*


Over RAF Marham & aerial view of Victor K.2 XH673 by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


l'Ill 伊尔河环抱的老城区 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varenna, Lombardy, Italy*


D71_9393-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weikersheim, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Weikersheim from Above 1 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roros, Sor-Trondelag, Norway*


Røros city on unesco world heritage by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stari Grad / Croatia*


Stari Grad / Croatia by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dravograd, Slovenia*


Dravograd by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*


Graz, on Schlossberg stairs by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar - View of the Old bridge and the Neretva river from the minaret of Mehmed Pasha mosque by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albert Dock, Liverpool, England*


Liverpool -17.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porticciolo di Nervi, Genova, Italia*


Porticciolo di Nervi by albanese manuela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cleves, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Lohengrinbrunnen, Kleve, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Germany by Peter Beljaards, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Riverside Bars and Cafes by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gien, France*


Gien - Le château - L'église - La poste - La Loire. by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Casa Verno, Piedmont, Italy*


Mattina di tarda primavera a Ca Vescovo - Val Vogna by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gullbringusysla, Iceland*


view of Reykjavik by KenJet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cromer, England*


Landward view by Peter Bardwell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rhine Falls, Switzerland*


Rheinfall, 30.5.18 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorogomilovo District, Moscow, Moscow Federal City*


Russia. Moscow. The Tower of Mercury City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monemvasia, Greece*


Untitled by NIKOS GOLFIS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Škofja Loka by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Domodossola, Piedmont, Italy*


La Motta, il cuore antico di Domodossola by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cringleford, England, United Kingdom*


Cringleford Mill - Norwich uk aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague from castle hill by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Herceg Novi, Montenegro*


Bay of Kotor and Herceg Novi old town from castle, Montenegro by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*


Zwinger palace panorama by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carlsbad, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*


Carlsbad - Karlovy Vary by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jeruzalem, Ljutomer, Slovenia *


DSC01262-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sebenico, Šibensko-kninska, Croatia*


DSC03091_2_3_tonemapped by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muros, Galicia, Spain*


Muros, Galicia, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje - Monastery cafe by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Clérigos tower, Porto, Portugal 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igreja_e_Torre_dos_Clérigos


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*


Bonifacio by Marc Papelard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verdun, France*


1Verdun by Susanne Peyronnet, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Football, park, Russia, Kuban, FCKrasnodar, lights, Stadium, night.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


*C o l m a r* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weikersheim, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Weikersheim, Restaurant 1 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Principality of Monaco*


Monaco by Kjell Eson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cres, Croatia*


ISOLA di CRES - Croazia by Alviero 41, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England, United Kingdom*


Norwich City College - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zavrh, Lenart, Slovenia*


Zavrh by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlin, Prague, Czech Republic*


Libensky Ostrov in the night, District 8 by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valun, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


Good Friday in Valun by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sebenico, Šibensko-kninska, Croatia *


DSC03054 by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Arantzazu Sanctuary (Basque Country) ,Spain*









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_n-j4YMN79xY/S7eo6zVpndI/AAAAAAAACgY/htg9ceKIAAI/s1600/5.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Puerto Banús (Marbella), Spain*










https://thumb2.holidaypirates.com/2KhTYeuXC3dKg3PGY18nTDRiTvw=/1314x600/https://media.mv.urlaubspiraten.de/images/2015/02/vacation-apartments-in-duquesa-port-in-spain-on-the-costa-del-sol-image-id-112285235-1424271759-GW3z.jpg


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic, cathedral, evening, lights.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hannover, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Old city of Hannover, Germany by Michael Abid, en Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Rua do Souto (Braga), Portugal*









https://d1bvpoagx8hqbg.cloudfront.net/originals/erasmus-experience-in-braga-portugal-c0358ee7b4270e495d64487b40cee881.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veitshöchheim, Germany*


Schloss im Rokokogarten Veitshöchheim(Rückseite) by diwe39, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


National Pantheon, Lisbon [Explored 25/06/2018] by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Austria*


20180612_2050-01 by Miroslav Fikar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Streets of Brugges by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamberg, Germany*


Bamberg Obere Brücke & Altes Rathaus by Marko Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lonato del Garda, Italy*


Place des martyrs de la liberté à Lonato del Garda by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Staithes, England*


Rooftops at Staithes by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


Rooftops at Staithes by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Florent, Corsica, France*


Saint Florent by Marc Papelard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje - The Monastery Of Gracanica Hercegovacka by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schaffhausen, Switzerland*


Schaffhausen, 30.5.18 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Evening, Germany, skyline, Frankfurt, blue sky.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Jersey City, morning, sky, stones, embankment, tower, cityscape, usa.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Vancouver skyline at night.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Beaver turning final in Vancouver.


----------



## Michalr (Nov 10, 2010)

Baltica said:


> Beaver turning final in Vancouver.


This thread is for EUROPE...


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Reuss River, embankment, buildings, Lucerne, houses, church, Switzerland, bridge.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avila, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Ávila by kadege 59 ♌, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newnham, Cambridge, England*


Cambridge University Fitzwilliam College - aerial view by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


l'Ill 伊尔河环抱的老城区 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varenna, Lombardy, Italy *


D71_9147.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


D71_9347.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*


St. Peter's Basilica by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weikersheim, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Weikersheim, Castle Garden 12 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


Weikersheim, Castle Garden 9 by miraculix1951, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtamhof, Bavaria, Germany*


Eiserne by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Condamine, Monaco, La Condamine*


Monaco 15/11 2010) by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Namsos, Norway*


Namsos by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Christianshavn, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Copenhagen by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Madrid*

Gran Vía by Dino Pozo, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Monaco, yachts, cityscape, night.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Freudenberg, Germany, street, homes.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Devil's Bridge, trees, panorama, buildings, Cividale del Friuli, Natisone River, Italy.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto, Italy*


San Giorgio Maggiore - Classical by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lüneburg, Germany*


... am rathaus by Manfred Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trondheim, Norway*


Trondheim by Miroslav Fikar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


eye catching by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Runswick Bay, England, United Kingdom*


Runswick Bay by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar - 0559 by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


Colmar, Alsace, France by Peter Beljaards, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amandola, Marche, Italy*


Amandola...(FM). by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Moscow Federal City, Russia*


Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. Amusement Palace. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monemvasia, Greece*


Untitled by NIKOS GOLFIS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castel San Pietro Terme, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Portici di Castel San Pietro Terme by pierluigi maria broccoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barrio Jesus, Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*


Plaza de España by Rosa Tomé, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


Zwingerhof (III) by dididumm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burela, Galicia, Spain*


Burela, Lugo, Galicia, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*


Salute by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Austria*


20180612_1759-01 by Miroslav Fikar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


OK Amsterdam, I love you by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conwy, Wales, UK*


Conwy suspension bridge and castle by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Slovenia, Ljubljana, Ljubljanica River, Triple Bridge

[URL="https://flic.kr/p/27BUYP9"]Slovenia, Ljubljana, Ljubljanica River, Triple Bridge by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Montmartre, París.


Montmartre by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Reuss River, embankment, buildings, Lucerne, houses, church, Switzerland, bridge








Reuss River, embankment, buildings, Lucerne, houses, church, Switzerland, bridge by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, street, Gottingen, bicycles, shops, signboards








Germany, street, Gottingen, bicycles, shops, signboards by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, Hessen, Hirschhorn, summer, greens, houses, water, blue








Germany, Hessen, Hirschhorn, summer, greens, houses, water, blue by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Barcelona, Spain, palace, cascade, sky, museum








Barcelona, Spain, palace, cascade, sky, museum by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Stockholm, Norway*


Stora Torget by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


Blick auf den Reiterhof by # Pitfall Harry #, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest, Hungary under a night sky with views of Chain Bridge and Buda Castle by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesky Krumlov, South Bohemian Region, Czech Republic*


Blick auf Krumau / View to Český Krumlov by Rudi Valtiner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*UK, London*


Feel harmonia by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salvagnac, France*


Salvagnac, église Notre-Dame de l'Assomption (81) by Ange-Michel Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pontevedra, Galicia, Spain*


Pontevedra: Igrexa de San Bartolomeu by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*


Almost Off the Tourist Path by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje - View of the city from the Hill of Crkvine by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Tropez, France*


St Tropez-fin d'été by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esslingen, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Esslingen am Neckar by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Condamine, Monaco, La Condamine*


Monaco 13/5 2010 by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Namsos, Nord-Trondelag, Norway*


Namsos by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pustal, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Škofja Loka by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Barcelona, Spain, palace, cascade, sky, museum








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Barcelona, Spain, palace, cascade, sky, museum


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tagus, buildings, Toledo, Spain, panorama, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tagus, buildings, Toledo, Spain, panorama, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Scotland, Edinburgh, Balmoral Hotel, road, building








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Scotland, Edinburgh, Balmoral Hotel, road, building


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

river, lanterns, night, water, canal, boats, lights, bushes, England, home, Birmingham, reflection








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
river, lanterns, night, water, canal, boats, lights, bushes, England, home, Birmingham, reflection


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capela do Socorro Novo - Spain*


DSC02094 by Vasily Nosov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olbia - Italy*


drone-sardegna by xavi aramburu-zabala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Musala - Bulgaria*


Musala, Bulgaria by Vladislav Terziiski, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

The train arriving to Uetliberg, Zürich:


Uetliberg, Zürich by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passo Stelvio, Lombardy, Italy*


Stelvio Pass by Tim Bellette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miltenberg, Germany*


Miltenberg Mainbrücke mit Zwillingstor by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Pottergate, Norwich, England*


Framed by Colin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Visby, Gotland, Sweden*


St. Nikolaigränd by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Popowice, Wroclaw, Lower Silesia, Poland*


Red Bridge by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest, Hungary, nightime view of Parliament Building along the Danube by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesky Krumlov, South Bohemian Region, Czech Republic*


Krumau von oben / Český Krumlov from above by Rudi Valtiner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uzès, France*


Uzes, vue partielle (30) by Ange-Michel Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Portugal, Douro River, House Luis I Bridge, fires, dark sky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Portugal, Douro River, House Luis I Bridge, fires, dark sky


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sunset, clouds, river, rocks, sky, sun, houses, canyon, Spain, Toledo








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sunset, clouds, river, rocks, sky, sun, houses, canyon, Spain, Toledo


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hindeloopen, Frise, Netherlands*


Hindeloopen ( Explore # 181) by Meino Mellink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tellenfeld, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*


Ein RE der BLS nach Spiez auf dem Kanderviadukt bei Frutigen BE by Uwe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cervo, Liguria, Italy*


ALe 801, R Ventimiglia - Savona, Cervo by Gunar Kaune, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zvolen, Banskobystricky, Slovakia*


Zvolen Evangelische Kirche der Heiligen Dreifaltigkeit by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Pottergate, Norwich, England*


Fired Earth by Colin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Visby, Gotland, Sweden*


Nunnegränd by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Chain Bridge at twilight, Budapest, Hungary by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hagen, Braunschweig, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Braunschweig: Rathaus by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*


CampanileScape III by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje - The Monastery Of Gracanica Hercegovacka by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

castle, island, Portovenere, sea








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
castle, island, Portovenere, sea


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sunset, city, beauty, night, sea, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sunset, city, beauty, night, sea, lights


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

That's Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Berlin, bridge, Germany, Moltkebrucke








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/27vCPA8


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Roman Colosseum, Rome, Italy, wall, Vatican City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Roman Colosseum, Rome, Italy, wall, Vatican City


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

river, trees, houses, day, good weather








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
river, trees, houses, day, good weather


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Nature, city, Riquewihr, panorama








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Nature, city, Riquewihr, panorama


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Castle, sunset, pond, Germany








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Castle, sunset, pond, Germany


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*


Leysstraat, Antwerp, Belgium by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Atrium by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aarhus Central, Aarhus, Midtjylland, Denmark*


"The Iceberg" by Poul Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Limoges, Limousin, France*


Station Limoges-Bénédictins by Meino Mellink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Escher, Canton of Appenzell Inner-Rhodes, Switzerland*


Gasthaus Aescher-Wildkirchli im Alpstein by Uwe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clara, Carei, Satu Mare, Romania*


Carei - Großkarol by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Pottergate, Norwich, England*


Guildhall by Colin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hogklint, Gotland, Sweden*


Houses with a view by AnetteWho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taban, Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest, Hungary at twilight, Buda Castle along Danube by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*


Crooked by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Notre Dame, city, France, Paris








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Notre Dame, city, France, Paris


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

city, Spain, night, Malaga city, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
city, Spain, night, Malaga city, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Holland, Netherlands, Haarlem, mill, slippers








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Holland, Netherlands, Haarlem, mill, slippers


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

hotel, zandam, evening, netherlands, lights, holland








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
hotel, zandam, evening, netherlands, lights, holland


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harwich, England, United Kingdom*


Flying over Harwich towards Felixtowe docks - aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annecy, Rhone-Alpes, France*


IMG_6290 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Liguria, Italy*


D71_8972-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Altare della Patria by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schiltach, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Split Screen? Maybe not...... by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trondheim, Norway*


Trondheim by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna, Italy*


Roofs of Bologna by pierluigi maria broccoli, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Long live to Mozart! (Wien, Austria)


Mozart by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Puglia, trulli, Italy, Alberobello, bicycle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Puglia, trulli, Italy, Alberobello, bicycle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Flowers, Foralouac, Spain, window, road, door, roof, sign, Catalonia, grille, greens, house








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Flowers, Foralouac, Spain, window, road, door, roof, sign, Catalonia, grille, greens, house


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Architektur, geometric, building, window, Blue Hour, lines, BMW Hochhaus, München








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Architektur, geometric, building, window, Blue Hour, lines, BMW Hochhaus, München


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

panorama, houses, Czech Republic, night, Prague, lights, roofs








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
panorama, houses, Czech Republic, night, Prague, lights, roofs


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands, night, Zaandam, Zan river, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands, night, Zaandam, Zan river, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, streets, Paris, Eiffel Tower, trees, houses, leaves, yellow, sun, sky, branches, autumn








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, streets, Paris, Eiffel Tower, trees, houses, leaves, yellow, sun, sky, branches, autumn


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Bled, Slovenia*









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DhP-R9lW4AAMtYi.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Dolomites, Italy*








https://d3gc81l5ruletu.cloudfront.net/smarttravel/Products/201300000031-countryside-view-of-the-funes-valley-st-magdalena-or-santa-maddalena-in-the-national-park-puez-odle-or-geisler-dolomites-south-tyrol-location-bolzano-ital.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Cala del Moro (Mallorca), Spain*









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CjahSehWUAI-jgP.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arenzano, Liguria, Italy*


Sanctuary of Bambino Gesù di Praga by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Parisienne street kiosk by steve gombocz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aarhus Central, Aarhus, Midtjylland, Denmark*


Construction Site by Poul Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blankenberge, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Laatste beetje zon Blankenberge by Meino Mellink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jaromerice Nad Rokytnou, Vysocina Region, Czech Republic*


Jaroměřice nad Rokytnou Schloss by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*


Old Town, Krakow, Poland, Europe by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


... verträumter Zwingergarten Dresden / Germany by # Pitfall Harry #, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conwy County Borough, Wales, United Kingdom*


Llandudno pier by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cadaqués, Spain*


Cadaquès (Espagne), village catalan de Salvador Dali. by Jean-Pierre HERVÉ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal *


Výletní loď z výhledu Miradouro das Portas do Sol by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, morning, cemetery, under the snow, Pere-Lachaise, winter








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, morning, cemetery, under the snow, Pere-Lachaise, winter


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

West Flanders, houses, Belgium, canal, buildings, autumn, Bruges, tree








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
West Flanders, houses, Belgium, canal, buildings, autumn, Bruges, tree


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Sirmione, Italy*









https://78.media.tumblr.com/f4dab1a6b95aa6bd8052fb5440a0b476/tumblr_p732hyOWzI1s1vn29o1_1280.png


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*


Inside the Castle gate by swordscookie back and trying to catch up!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pustal, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Skofja Loka, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*


Graz, on Schlossberg stairs by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mondello, Italy*


Mondello Mare by Vito, on Flickr


Mondello by Vito, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beaucaire, Languedoc-Roussillon, France *


Beaucaire - Gard by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trondheim, Norway*


Gamle bybro by G E Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waveney District, England, United Kingdom *


Lowestoft & Oulton Broad is Suffolk - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg -- France*


*Petite France* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*


Baroque.... Dresden Style by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Piazza Navona, Rome by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dravograd, Slovenia*


Dravograd by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*


Štefánikův most to District 1 in summer rains by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


San Giovanni Fortress, Kotor, Montenegro by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Bruges, clouds, canal, houses, Belgium








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bruges, clouds, canal, houses, Belgium


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

river, lights, night, canal, lights, Russia, houses, St. Petersburg, bridges








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
river, lights, night, canal, lights, Russia, houses, St. Petersburg, bridges


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Czech Republic, dancing house, night, Prague, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Czech Republic, dancing house, night, Prague, lights


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Sumela monastery (Trebisonda), Turkey*









https://img.buypropertyturkey.net/KwION_UTvU27qQsvM095AA.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Ronda (Málaga), Spain*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montigny-la-Resle, Burgundy, France*


On the road France 3 Montigny-la-Resle by Meino Mellink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koprivnica, Croatia*


☀ #koprivnica #sun #sunshine #sunnyday #sunny #city #croatia #croatiafulloflife #podravina #vsco #vscocam #vscocamphotos #iphoneonly #popular by Mihael Cmrk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arenzano, Liguria, Italy*


Arenzano's City Hall by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waitzen, Pest County, Hungary*

Vac Kathedrale by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*


Light and shade by swordscookie back and trying to catch up!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hohenschwangau, Bavaria, Germany*


Hohenschwangau by Sharon Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veitshöchheim, Germany*


Der Pegasus-Brunnen im großen See (184) by diwe39, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salford Quays – Manchester, England*


Salford Quays - Manchester by JauntyJane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


The Stucky Molino by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

East Amager, Skanska Foundation, Lod 69 is closed and this ladys are not there more, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
East Amager, Skanska Foundation, Lod 69 is closed and this ladys are not there more, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

river, Vltava, Czech Republic, night, Prague, bridges, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
river, Vltava, Czech Republic, night, Prague, bridges, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Czech Republic, Prague, evening, lights, city, bridge, smooth, morning, trees








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Czech Republic, Prague, evening, lights, city, bridge, smooth, morning, trees


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Disneyland, Paris:


Disneyland París by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Norway*


Rygerfjord & Rygerkatt by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snowshill, England, United Kingdom*


Cotswolds Lavender Farm by Gnome Girl!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dordogne, France*


Château de Beynac by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Blick von der Westterrasse des Heidelberger Schloss auf die Stadt by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nysa, Opole, Poland*


Nysa - Neisse Basilika Sankt Jakobus und Agnes by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*


Canal Grande from Rialto II by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mousehole in Cornwall, England*


Mousehole in Cornwall by JauntyJane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ronda, Andalusia, Spain*


Ronda. Málaga. by Maria José Martín-Gaitero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Khamovniki District, Moscow, Moscow Federal City*


Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Šibensko-kninska, Croatia*


DSC02204 by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Consuegra, La Mancha, Spain*

20150723070 by gahong's global explorer, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Amsterdam, Netherlands, Kromme Waal, Netherlands








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Amsterdam, Netherlands, Kromme Waal, Netherlands


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Holland, Netherlands, Haarlem, mills, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Holland, Netherlands, Haarlem, mills, river


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria - July 2018 (explored) by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wisoujcie, Gdansk, Pomeranian, Poland*


Gdansk by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*


Blick vom Berliner Dom in den Lustgarten mit dem Springbrunnen by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nitra, Nyitra County, Slovakia*


Nitra by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passau, Bavaria, Germany*


Pilgrimage Church of Mariahilf, Passau, Bavaria, Germany by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*


Canal Grande from Rialto I by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trondheim, Norway*


Trondheim by Miroslav Fikar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*


Kingston upon Hull -77.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, Lorraine, France *


Metz, France by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vodizze, Šibensko-kninska, Croatia *


DSC01851 by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maribor, Slovenia*


DSC01342-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Aumône Générale (rue des Lices) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piovere, Lombardy, Italy*


Blick auf Montecastello (Tignale) by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luneburgo, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Alter Hafen by Jogi Experience, on Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Carosello (carrousel) in Firenze:


Carosello in Firenze by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Autumn, houses, street, paving stones, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Autumn, houses, street, paving stones, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

City, Toledo, church, spain, evening, sun








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
City, Toledo, church, spain, evening, sun


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Night, bridge, Netherlands, Maastricht, lights, Holland








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Night, bridge, Netherlands, Maastricht, lights, Holland


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Zandam, night, Netherlands, lights, Holland








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Zandam, night, Netherlands, lights, Holland


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands, Amsterdam, Holland, river, tower, buildings








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands, Amsterdam, Holland, river, tower, buildings


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*


Beautiful Alicante by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Polaka 14 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conwy Castle, Wales, Great Britain*


Conwy Castle, Wales, Great Britain by Mutnedjmet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albi, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


Albi by Pilar Irene, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Petersburg, Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia*


Peter Rises | 2018 FIFA World Cup | St. Petersburg, Russia by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chistianshavn Torv, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Threatening by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


997 by Julian L. C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passau, Bavaria, Germany*


Das Kristallschiff unter dem Oberhaus by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meteora, Thessaly, Greece*


_ADS0891.jpg-edit by José Godinho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria - July 2018 by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


Seville by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alpujarras, Almeria (Spain)*

Vista de Castaras. Vive Alpujarra by Vive Alpujarra, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Hallstatt, Austria, small houses, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Hallstatt, Austria, small houses, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Upper Austria, Hallstatt, nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Upper Austria, Hallstatt, nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Alcester, England, street, night, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Alcester, England, street, night, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

lights, bridge, evening, Portugal








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
lights, bridge, evening, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southwold, England, United Kingdom*


Southwold church in Suffolk - UK aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annecy, Rhone-Alpes, France*


IMG_6289 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varenna, Lombardy, Italy*


D71_9288-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Altare della Patria by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schlierbach, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany *


Heidelberg-Ziegelhausen..... 3.3 Minutes in Time by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France *


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Rue de la République by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Logatec, Slovenia*


Logatec by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlin, Prague, Czech Republic*


Libensky Ostrov in the night, District 8 by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Kotor, Montenegro by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lovran, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


Lovran Light by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar, Spain*


Mojacar by manuel motos diaz, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, building, stairs, Munich, architecture








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, building, stairs, Munich, architecture


----------



## JoeOC (Jan 29, 2018)

djole13 said:


> *Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


Nice picture, I've been here last year.
Thanks


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

twilight, trees, branches, Poland, dusk, church, lamp, Kraków, cathedral








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
twilight, trees, branches, Poland, dusk, church, lamp, Kraków, cathedral


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

night shot, city, Amsterdam








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
night shot, city, Amsterdam


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

winter, city, Wernigerode, Harz








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
winter, city, Wernigerode, Harz


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

city, Groningen, sky, reflection, water, Netherlands








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
city, Groningen, sky, reflection, water, Netherlands


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Holland, Netherlands, Haarlem, night, pier








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Holland, Netherlands, Haarlem, night, pier


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


Greeting to the sun by Johan Van Moorhem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Polaka 14 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kitai-Gorod, Moscow, Moscow Federal City, Russia*


Grand | Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow, Russia by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


6028 by Julian L. C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ettal, Bavaria, Germany*


Das Kloster unterm Bogen by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meteora - Kalambaka, Greece*


_ADS0892.jpg-edit by José Godinho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria - July 2018 by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riva del Garda, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Riva Del Garda by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vác, Hungary*


Vac by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

JoeOC said:


> Nice picture, I've been here last year.
> Thanks





^^ It's nice to visit such beautiful places, Nice greeting :cheers:


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Lanterns, Breda, Evening, Netherlands, street, Holland








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Lanterns, Breda, Evening, Netherlands, street, Holland


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

castle, landscape, forest, mountain, Slovenia








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
castle, landscape, forest, mountain, Slovenia


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Buildings, Russia, Most, River, Moscow City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Buildings, Russia, Most, River, Moscow City


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Buildings, Moscow, Russia, River








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Buildings, Moscow, Russia, River


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Palmengarten, Germany, Frankfurt am Main, Botanical Garden








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Palmengarten, Germany, Frankfurt am Main, Botanical Garden


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

night, Spain, Barcelona, backlight, lights, Ciutat Vella








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
night, Spain, Barcelona, backlight, lights, Ciutat Vella


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Budapest, river, bridge, morning, building








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Budapest, river, bridge, morning, building


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*


Cold Blue Hour - Berlin by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calasparra *(Murcia, Spain)


Sierra de la Pila by Alvaro Lopez Hernandez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pettistree, England, United Kingdom*


Wickham Market in Suffolk - uk aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sevrier, Rhone-Alpes, France*


IMG_6218 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monterosso, Liguria, Italy*


D71_8794-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratisbon, Bavaria, Germany*


Gothicness - Dom St. Peter by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siracusa, Sicily, Italy*


Cathedral of Syracuse by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Studenice, Slovenska Bistrica, Slovenia*


Studenice monastery by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*


King John of Saxony in Dresden by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cheb, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*


Illuminated Main Square of Cheb by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sebenico, Šibensko-kninska, Croatia *


DSC03011 by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Udine, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Udine square by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Alicante, Spain*


Paseando por benidorm by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Prague Castle (Czech Republic), in my last trip:


Prague Castle by Leo Rod, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Finland, night, bridge, Tampere, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Finland, night, bridge, Tampere, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tampere City Hall, Finland, building, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tampere City Hall, Finland, building, night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Lincoln Cathedral, England, castle

by [URL="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]"]Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Lincoln Cathedral, England, castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

city, stars, sky, milky way, night, Netherlands, Amsterdam








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
city, stars, sky, milky way, night, Netherlands, Amsterdam


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Camargue, France*


Port Camargue by Sebastien Loppin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Lower Silesia, Poland*


... by Pilar Irene, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


6049 by Julian L. C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passau, Bavaria, Germany*


Viel Wasser by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santorini, Greece*


_ADS2254.jpg-edit by José Godinho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria - July 2018 by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toscolano-Maderno, Lombardy, Italy*


Maderno, Lake Garda by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nitra, Nyitra County, Slovakia*


Nitra Museum by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conwy, Wales, UK*


Conwy suspension bridge and castle by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rozmberk Nad Vltavou, South Bohemian Region, Czech Republic *


Rožmberk with Castle by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais, Portugal 










https://gr.dreamstime.com/στοκ-εικόνες-φάρος-σε-cascais-πορτογαλία-image20861894


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Santo Spirito, Tuscany, Florence








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Santo Spirito, Tuscany, Florence


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, Basilica, Paris, Sacre Coeur








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, Basilica, Paris, Sacre Coeur


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sunrise, Berliner Dom, Berlin








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sunrise, Berliner Dom, Berlin


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St Petersburg, Hermitage, Neva, granite, Winter groove, Hermitage Bridge, twilight, mysticism, lantern, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St Petersburg, Hermitage, Neva, granite, Winter groove, Hermitage Bridge, twilight, mysticism, lantern, embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands, sailboat, skyscraper, Maas River, Erasmus Bridge, bridge, river, buildings, night city, Rotterdam, ship








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands, sailboat, skyscraper, Maas River, Erasmus Bridge, bridge, river, buildings, night city, Rotterdam, ship


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Place de la Préfecture - Hôtel Desmarets de Mondevergues by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Pottergate, Norwich, England*


St Giles Church in Norwich - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy, Tuscany*


Piazza dell'Anfiteatro, Lucca, Italy, Tuscany by Bruno Farage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dravograd, Slovenia *


Dravograd by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Kotor, Montenegro by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pilsen, Pilsen Region, Czech Republic*


Pilsen by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pustal, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


DSC01184-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*


DSC03481_2_3_tonemapped by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Udine, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Udine, Liberty square by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

installation, Sky over nine columns, Italy, arhbiennale, Venice








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
installation, Sky over nine columns, Italy, arhbiennale, Venice


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Budapest, bokeh, fuzzy, river Danube, bridge Erzhebet, mountain of St. Gerard, Hungary, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Budapest, bokeh, fuzzy, river Danube, bridge Erzhebet, mountain of St. Gerard, Hungary, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Gdansk, Reflection, Poland








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Gdansk, Reflection, Poland


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

classic, bus, red, London








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
classic, bus, red, London


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain, houses, river, Toledo








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain, houses, river, Toledo


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St Pauls Cathedral, Sunset, Millennium Bridge, London, River Thames








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St Pauls Cathedral, Sunset, Millennium Bridge, London, River Thames


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves, Portugal










https://hiveminer.com/User/Gi Cristóvão/Interesting


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Ukraine, houses, night city lights, streets, Kiev








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ukraine, houses, night city lights, streets, Kiev


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

houses, trees, Dnepr, Kiev, Ukraine, sky, ship, river, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
houses, trees, Dnepr, Kiev, Ukraine, sky, ship, river, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St Sophia Cathedral, trees, Ukraine, winter, Kiev, snow








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St Sophia Cathedral, trees, Ukraine, winter, Kiev, snow


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, rocks, coast, villa, boat, Italy, houses, Riomaggiore








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, rocks, coast, villa, boat, Italy, houses, Riomaggiore


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, Eiffel Tower, trees, France








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, Eiffel Tower, trees, France


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Cathedral-Basilica of Our Lady of the Pillar and City Hall. Zaragoza, Spain.
*

Zaragoza. Pilar y Ayuntamiento. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Old city. Bilbao, Spain.*


Bilbao. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Old City. Cáceres, Spain.*


Cáceres. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Rome, Italy 15/11/2017 by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Morning in Bruges (Explored) by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kutna Hora, Central Bohemian Region, Czech Republic*


Kutná Hora by Petr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht, Netherlands*


Koppelpoort / Amersfoort by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Stockholm, Sweden by Emre Çift, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peniscola, Valencia, Spain*


Peñíscola - Blue hour II by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Celle, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Das Hoppener Haus in Celle - Eckhaus by Peter u Hilde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanko, Uusimaa, Finland*


Pretty Hanko. Pearl of the Baltic by INNES, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ribeira Square, Portugal*


La Ribeira - Porto by Sebastien Loppin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Мо Малая Охта, Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia*


Blue on White | Smolny Convent, St. Petersburg, Russia by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria - July 2018 by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

gates, trees, fence, St George's Church, Lions, Ukraine, sky, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
gates, trees, fence, St George's Church, Lions, Ukraine, sky, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Ukraine, view of the city, Lviv, houses, panorama, roofs








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ukraine, view of the city, Lviv, houses, panorama, roofs


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

flag, hetman's residence, park, Baturyn, Razumovsky Palace, Ukraine, sky, autumn








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
flag, hetman's residence, park, Baturyn, Razumovsky Palace, Ukraine, sky, autumn


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

reflection, Austria, church, Karlskirche, night city, pond, Vienna, Karlsplatz








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
reflection, Austria, church, Karlskirche, night city, pond, Vienna, Karlsplatz


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

lights, evening, Budapest, bridge








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
lights, evening, Budapest, bridge


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vicentine Coast, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zwettl District, Lower Austria, Austria*


Rappottenstein by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dobje, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Poljane, Skofja Loka, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varenna, Lombardy, Italy*


Varenna - Lago di Como by Fabio Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*


Odeurs d'été....!!! by Nadine, on Flickr


Un petit tour dans les calanques pour le week end by Nadine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cringleford, England, United Kingdom*


Aerial - Daisy Hill Court homes in Norwich by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grimaud, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Untitled by Sebastien Loppin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Ksiecia Witolda 43 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


6025 by Julian L. C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria - July 2018 by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, Rovinj Croatië, town, sunset








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, Rovinj Croatië, town, sunset


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Wales, Trees, England, bushes, Powis Castle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Wales, Trees, England, bushes, Powis Castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Amalfi Coast, Salerno Bay, Italy, bay, coast, sea, buildings, Positano








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Amalfi Coast, Salerno Bay, Italy, bay, coast, sea, buildings, Positano


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

cars, traffic, Germany, avenue, tower, twilight, clouds, Berlin








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
cars, traffic, Germany, avenue, tower, twilight, clouds, Berlin


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zürich, Switzerland*


Magnificent Zurich! by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanse Schans, Netherlands*


Des hommes en plein travail..Hard working men.. by Didier EYER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Smogen, Vastra Gotaland, Sweden*


Smögenbryggan by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capri, Italy*


Capri by Pablo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England, United Kingdom*


Changing of the Guard by Third Try, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riva del Garda, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Riva del Garda by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Heidelberg by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisek, South Bohemian Region, Czech Republic*


Pisek by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Trebinje - City view by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*


Kingston upon Hull -75.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Madrid, Spain*


Gran Vía, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Chinchón. Madrid, Spain*


Chinchón. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*San Lorenzo de El Escorial. Madrid, Spain*


Real Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial. Fachada Sur. (Explore 25/03/15) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sunset, at the Gefion fountain in Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sunset, at the Gefion fountain in Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen sunset, Tivoli fireworks, Langebro, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen sunset, Tivoli fireworks, Langebro, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen, New harbor, Nyhavn, reflection, ships, boats, canal, Denmark, buildings, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen, New harbor, Nyhavn, reflection, ships, boats, canal, Denmark, buildings, embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

night, Monaco, yachts, cityscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
night, Monaco, yachts, cityscape


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm.


20150316 Benidorm, Spain 008 by Gary Koutsoubis, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paris, France*


Montmartre by Despina_F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luanco, Asturias, Spain*


Luanco by Toño Escandon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany*


Rothenburg city hall by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leutschau, Presovsky, Slovakia*


Pohled na Mariánskou horu z Levoči by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


DSC01521-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Istarska, Croatia*


The Roman Arena in Pula, Croatia by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Hôtel de ville by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varenna, Lombardy, Italy*


_DSC2565-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newnham, Cambridge, England*


Cambridge University Fitzwilliam College - aerial view by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pollau, Styria, Austria*


Augustiner-Chorherrenstift in Pöllau by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Girona, Catalonia*


Girona by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Today is Santiago Calatrava's birthday. 
The Spanish architect is one of Europe's finest in terms of Neo Futuristic buildings, with highly acclaimed work across the globe.
Here's something from his home:

Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias | City of Arts and Sciences | Valencia | *SPAIN*​*Designed by Santiago Calatrava and Félix Candela.*
First stages of construction in July 1996. Inaugurated April 16, 1998 with the opening of L'Hemisfèric.​








https://www.lingoventura.de/sprachschule-spanisch/spanien/valencia/enforex-valencia


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Blood moon, peacock tower in the heart of Berlin, Germany, lunar, eclipse








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Blood moon, peacock tower in the heart of Berlin, Germany, lunar, eclipse


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

bridge, light, Great Britain, England, London, city, endurance








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
bridge, light, Great Britain, England, London, city, endurance


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Braubach am Rhein, Germany:

Braubach am Rhein - Panorama mit Marksburg goldene Stunde by Michael Pabst, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Oberwesel am Rhein, Germany:

Oberwwesel am Rhein by Michael Pabst, auf Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Salzburg, Austria, night, bridges, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Salzburg, Austria, night, bridges, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Vittoriano, Italy, Rome, forum








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Vittoriano, Italy, Rome, forum


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, houses, Bavaria, Nuremberg, square








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, houses, Bavaria, Nuremberg, square


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Piccadilly Circus, London, England, reflection, Soho, Shaftesbari Fountain








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Piccadilly Circus, London, England, reflection, Soho, Shaftesbari Fountain


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


Charles Bridge. Prague, Czech republic. by Zden Her, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Smogen, Vastra Gotaland, Sweden*


Smögenbryggan by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England, United Kingdom*


Buckingham Palace on a Summer Morning by Third Try, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Bruges, Belgium by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht, Netherlands*


Kamperbinnenpoort / Amersfoort by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Celle, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Pferdeskulptur am Celler Schloss by Peter u Hilde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Petersburg, Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia*


Spilled Luck | Church on Spilled Blood, St. Petersburg, Russia by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Steining, Bavaria, Germany*


Im Dreiburgenland by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria - July 2018 by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

landscape, Dubrovnik, houses, Croatia, island, sea








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
landscape, Dubrovnik, houses, Croatia, island, sea


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

lights, evening, tower, France, Paris, panorama








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
lights, evening, tower, France, Paris, panorama


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

ships, London, night, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
ships, London, night, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, wall, houses, fortress, tower, Sarzana, Liguria, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, wall, houses, fortress, tower, Sarzana, Liguria, landscape


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zgornji Log, Skofja Loka, Slovenia *


Farmstead at Visoko, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svitavy, Pardubice Region, Czech Republic*


Svitavy - Square of Peace by Zden Her, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fjallbacka, Vastra Gotaland, Sweden*


Sweden Fjällbacka - Mörhult by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glasgow, Scotland*


A Little Bit of "Merchant City," Glasgow by Third Try, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht, Netherlands*


Koppelpoort / Amersfoort by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Morning in Bruges by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Hamburg*


Hamburg, the Elbphilharmonie by Peter u Hilde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria - July 2018 by Jim Monk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riva del Garda, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Riva del Garda by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nysa, Poland*


Nysa - Neisse by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar - 0556 by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Luarca. Asturias, Spain.*


Luarca, (Valdés). by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*La Regalina. Asturias, Spain.*


La Regalina, Cadavedo (Valdés). by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Peaks of Europe. Asturias, Spain.*


Picos de Europa by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

city, Madrid, streets, Spain, evening, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
city, Madrid, streets, Spain, evening, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

flag, lights, night, France, Paris, triumphal arch








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
flag, lights, night, France, Paris, triumphal arch


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

winter, Freudenberg, Germany, houses, roof, windows, lights, evening, North Rhine Westphalia








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
winter, Freudenberg, Germany, houses, roof, windows, lights, evening, North Rhine Westphalia


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

bridge, Seine, France, Paris, Eiffel Tower, lights, night, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
bridge, Seine, France, Paris, Eiffel Tower, lights, night, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Czech Republic, cityscape, architecture, Prague, design, The Dancing House








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Czech Republic, cityscape, architecture, Prague, design, The Dancing House


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Fountain at Plaza de Espana, Seville, as temperatures climb to the mid-40s








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Fountain at Plaza de Espana, Seville, as temperatures climb to the mid-40s

Warm in Europe 40 degrees.
https://www.timeanddate.com/weather/?continent=europe
We are currently the hottest place in all of Europe at 
36 degrees in most of the country (matched with parts of Spain)
https://www.reddit.com/r/belgium/comments/922rsm/we_are_currently_the_hottest_place_in_all_of


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernazza, Liguria, Italy *


D71_8871-Pano.jpg by David Hamments, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England, United Kingdom*


Norwich St Annes Quarter development - aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Altare della Patria by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altweilnau, Hesse, Germany*


Unter der Burg in Altweilnau by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Petite France, Strasbourg. by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Škofja Loka,, Mestni trg by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig Zentrum, Leipzig, Saxony, Germany*


Leipzig Square by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hosteradice, Central Bohemian Region, Czech Republic*


Chatky v Kamenném přívozu by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aracena, Andalusia, Spain*


Aracena, Huelva, Andalucía, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alsace, France*


town II by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Santorini | Oia | *GREECE*​
Santorini, Oia by H_E_L, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Algarve | *PORTUGAL *


Home sweet home III by Paula, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

djole13 said:


> *Aracena, Andalusia, Spain*


I'm loving this so much! It's giving me a slightly Romanesque vibe, beautiful architecture of Spain.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Neptune Fountain | Florence | *ITALIA *


284 - Fountain of Neptune / Florence by Ata Foto Grup, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Architecture lover said:


> I'm loving this so much! It's giving me a slightly Romanesque vibe, beautiful architecture of Spain.



^^ I agree, thank you! :cheers:

*Morella, Valencia, Spain* 

Morella, Castellón, España. Desde el Castillo. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Neuschwanstein Castle | *GERMANY *


Neuschwanstein castle. by sarahbrust., on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Byzantine pillars in Bristol | *UNITED KINGDOM* 


Colston Hall details by archidave, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Hosios Loukas | *GREECE*


Hosios Loukas - Ιερά Μονή Οσίου Λουκά by dadofekl, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Field of tulips and a windmill | *THE NEDERLANDS *


Dutch scene with windmill and tulips by Frans Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Chalkidiki | *GREECE*​
Grcka 14 (252 von 284) by Milo van Kovacevic, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Ålesund | *NORWAY*


Ålesund, Norway by Cameron B, on Flickr​


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

rays, church, Germany, houses, Regensburg, square, buildings, Bavaria








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
rays, church, Germany, houses, Regensburg, square, buildings, Bavaria


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

holiday, home, England, London, lights, street, night, Christmas








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
holiday, home, England, London, lights, street, night, Christmas


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

houses, Neckar River, Germany, Hesse, Hirschhorn, autumn, buildings, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
houses, Neckar River, Germany, Hesse, Hirschhorn, autumn, buildings, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

night, city, rotterdam








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
night, city, rotterdam


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

houses, Strasbourg, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
houses, Strasbourg, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Cesky Krumlov, Czech Republic








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Cesky Krumlov, Czech Republic


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Positano, Italia
*









https://stmed.net/sites/default/files/styles/1024x600/public/positano-wallpapers-28821-2136992.jpg?itok=XZ2ZaA6S


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Algarve, Portugal*









http://www.lastampa.it/rf/image_lowres/Pub/p4/2017/03/26/Societa/Foto/1916176_1490373140-10730-kdCB-U007147920N3jt2LAv-1024x576%40LaStampa.it.jpg


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Picos de Europa, Spain*









https://www.haciendadedonjuan.com/uploads/f8y44mj6dhdbly8qe0ur.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skudeneshavn, Rogaland, Norway*


Norway, Skudeneshavn Marine by Norman T, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vrboska, Hvar, Croatia*


Vrboska – Tysdag 17. juli by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sibiu, Romania*


Primăria & Biserica Iezuiților, Sibiu, Romania by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Modling, Lower Austria, Austria*


Österreich / Austria: Mödling by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piran, Slovenia*


Slovenia / Slowenien: Piran by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


St. Peter's Basilica, Vatican by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


The sky is clear by Rode Meddoc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Letohrad, Pardubice Region, Czech Republic*


Letohrad Chateau by Zden Her, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrixum, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*


Ring-Siedlung Wyk auf Föhr by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*


Alhambra Palace Granada Spain by Peter Downes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sete, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Escale à Sète - Quai Général Durand - Sète - Herault - Occitanie - 34 - France by Bruno Lauriol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piedmont, Italy*


IMG_6253 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England, United Kingdom*


Aerial view of Norwich - Norfolk UK aerial view by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Opéra by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dravograd, Slovenia *


Dravograd by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oberrathen, Saxony, Germany*


Bastei Bridge in Saxon Switzerland by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spisska Nova Ves, Kosicky, Slovakia*


Náměstí ve Spišské Nové Vsi by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olivenza, Extremadura, Spain*


Olivenza, Extremadura, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany *


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chinon, France*


Forteresse de Chinon by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cabo de Gata, Spain*


gata-1 by JOSE PLATA, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

lights, houses, Netherlands, harbor, Oude Tonge








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
lights, houses, Netherlands, harbor, Oude Tonge


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

street, tram, snow, St Petersburg








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
street, tram, snow, St Petersburg


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Flensburg, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany, fjord, houses, Flensburg fjord, harbor, yachts, harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Flensburg, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany, fjord, houses, Flensburg fjord, harbor, yachts, harbor


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

London | *UNITED KINGDOM*


Cold Snap by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Madrid | *SPAIN *


Madrid by Antonio Cué, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Lefkada | *GREECE *


Lefkada 2013 by Zeljko z, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The castle of Hohenzollern | *GERMANY *


Burg Hohenzollern by Bernd Machmueller, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Rome | *ITALY *


Piazza Navona 0956 2013 [CC BY 2.0 
(https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0
)], by Bengt Nyman (Flickr: DSC_0956-S), from Wikimedia Commons​


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Skadar National Park Skadar, Montenegro*









https://img.ev.mu/images/attractions/4324/1605x642/587.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albi, France*


Albi by Michelle Schreuder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Sebastián, Spain*


170-365 by Julie Zoney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catalan Bay, Gibraltar*


Levanter by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


The rooftops of Prague by Jutta Sund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Trogir by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna State Opera, Vienna, Austria*


Wien / Vienna (Austria): Karlskirche by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


Another view of Gdansk at night by Rode Meddoc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Grand-Place, Brussels by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, moonlight, Matera, Basilicata, night city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, moonlight, Matera, Basilicata, night city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Architecture, Hungary, Budapest, Royal Palace, Buda castle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Architecture, Hungary, Budapest, Royal Palace, Buda castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

lake, Chiemsee, Frauenchiemsee, island, Germany, Bavaria








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
lake, Chiemsee, Frauenchiemsee, island, Germany, Bavaria


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


2018_LIS&BCN-21 by BilderMaennchen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dordrecht, Netherlands*


Dordrecht by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corte, Corsica, France*


Corse Corsica Korsika France Corte : Corte, beau symbole de la Corse intérieure avec sa citadelle fortifiée, Corte, beautiful symbol of internal Corsica with its strengthened citadel, Corte, das schöne Symbol von Binnenkorsika mit seiner gestärkten Festu by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*


Strolling through Antwerpen by Àngels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Teignmouth, England, United Kingdom*


Beside the Seaside 32/52 by Ralph Rayner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skradin, Croatia*


Skradin, Croatia by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koper, Slovenia*


Slovenia / Slowenien: Koper by CBrug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noerdlingen, Bavaria, Germany *


Noerdlingen from the church bell tower by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rubielos de Mora, Aragon, Spain*


Rubielos de Mora. Teruel. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


Gdansk at night by Rode Meddoc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Voglau, Bavaria, Germany*


Italienisches Innufer by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariánské Lázně, Czech Republic*


Mariánské Lázně - Marienbad by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*


Kingston upon Hull -42.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ronda, Spain*


Ronda Spain by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, sky, river, Pallanza








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, sky, river, Pallanza


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

night, Italy, photo, Turin, houses, river, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
night, Italy, photo, Turin, houses, river, city


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores, Portugal 










https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_586fe607e4b099cdb0fd05ae


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, France*


Rue du Sec Arembault, Lille, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Škofja Loka by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cheb, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*


Church of St. Nicholas in Cheb by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hotting, Innsbruck, Tyrol, Austria *


Innsbruck by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wallerstein, Bavaria, Germany*


Wallerstein by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Toledo, Castilla-La Mancha, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perast, Kotor bay, Montenegro*


Town quay of Perast, Montenegro by ilya.petrow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euston, London, England*


Sir John Betjeman...8.5 Foot Bronze Statue by standhisround, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monaco, Principality of Monaco*


Monacoi panoráma by Katalin Pauer, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

fires, menorah, London, night, England, Trafalgar Square, fountain








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
fires, menorah, London, night, England, Trafalgar Square, fountain


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

church, Saint Paul, Passau, Bavaria, Danube, river, Germany








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
church, Saint Paul, Passau, Bavaria, Danube, river, Germany


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Notre-Dame, pool, light, bridge, France, reflections, Paris, under the bridge, Catholic cathedral








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Notre-Dame, pool, light, bridge, France, reflections, Paris, under the bridge, Catholic cathedral


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Park, Spain, houses, fires, the sea on the horizon, evening, Barcelona, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Park, Spain, houses, fires, the sea on the horizon, evening, Barcelona, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, belltower, Pisa, fires, cathedral, evening, tower, sky, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, belltower, Pisa, fires, cathedral, evening, tower, sky, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Bridges, light, illumination, houses, water, Germany, Hamburg, canal, Shpaykhershtadt, evening, buildings








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridges, light, illumination, houses, water, Germany, Hamburg, canal, Shpaykhershtadt, evening, buildings


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Alps, Hallstatt, mountains, Austria, houses, church, trees, Hallstatt lake








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Alps, Hallstatt, mountains, Austria, houses, church, trees, Hallstatt lake


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Switzerland, illumination, light, Zurich, houses, city, fires, night, hotel








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Switzerland, illumination, light, Zurich, houses, city, fires, night, hotel


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Morning, May 2015, Prague, Czech Republic, square








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Morning, May 2015, Prague, Czech Republic, square


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

London |* UNITED KINGDOM *​​London - Layers by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Agios Nektarios |* GREECE *

Greece_Agios Nektarios Monastery and Church_Aegina_Saronic Islands_Attica by Bane Novitović, on Flickr​


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Amalfi, Positano, mountains, coast, sea, rocks, nature, Salerno, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Amalfi, Positano, mountains, coast, sea, rocks, nature, Salerno, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, wall, trees, bushes, Sorrento, rock, country house








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, wall, trees, bushes, Sorrento, rock, country house


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Venice, Grand Canal, Santa Maria della Salute, Italy, cathedral








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Venice, Grand Canal, Santa Maria della Salute, Italy, cathedral


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, St Petersburg, wet asphalt, gold dome, gray clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, St Petersburg, wet asphalt, gold dome, gray clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Salzkammergut, Alps, Hallstatt, mountains, roofs, boats, Dachstein, Austria, nature, church, houses, trees, lake, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Salzkammergut, Alps, Hallstatt, mountains, roofs, boats, Dachstein, Austria, nature, church, houses, trees, lake, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

theater, Germany, houses, Dresden, Elba, fires, night, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
theater, Germany, houses, Dresden, Elba, fires, night, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, bay, sea, Ligurian coast, Manarola, rocks, Cinque Terre








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, bay, sea, Ligurian coast, Manarola, rocks, Cinque Terre


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leiden, South Holland, Netherlands*


Stadhuis Gouda by Thijs Coppus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Bruxelles, août 2018 by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chiavenna, Italy*


Chiavenna Italia by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nusfjord - Lofoten Norway*


Nusfjord - Lofoten Norway by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Morning in Bruges by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belem, Portugal*


Monastère des Hiéronymites by Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik city in Croatia Night view by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St Basils Cathedral, Minin and Pozharsky monument, lighting, Moscow, Red Square, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St Basils Cathedral, Minin and Pozharsky monument, lighting, Moscow, Red Square, night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Street, Eiffel Tower, France, Paris, houses, sky, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Street, Eiffel Tower, France, Paris, houses, sky, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

London, reflection, England, Thames river, fires, water, night, buildings, light, houses, skyscraper, Great Britain, The Shard, pink sky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
London, reflection, England, Thames river, fires, water, night, buildings, light, houses, skyscraper, Great Britain, The Shard, pink sky


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

State of Baden-Wurttemberg, castle, Germany, Schloss Lichtenstein, October, fall








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
State of Baden-Wurttemberg, castle, Germany, Schloss Lichtenstein, October, fall


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Cáceres, Spain.*


Cáceres. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Cádiz, Spain.*


Cádiz. Blanco y azul. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Oviedo, Spain.*


Calle Fierro, Oviedo. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Moscow, Kremlin, Russia, night, Grand Kremlin Palace, Assumption Cathedral, wall








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Moscow, Kremlin, Russia, night, Grand Kremlin Palace, Assumption Cathedral, wall


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, St Petersburg, Palace Square, sky, arch








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, St Petersburg, Palace Square, sky, arch


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, Berlin, Oberbaumbrucke, decline, bridge, river, evening








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, Berlin, Oberbaumbrucke, decline, bridge, river, evening


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Venice, Great Canal, Piazza San Marco, sky, sun, lamps, griffin








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Venice, Great Canal, Piazza San Marco, sky, sun, lamps, griffin


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sky, landscape, bridge, rocks, homes, Spain, Malaga, Ronda








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sky, landscape, bridge, rocks, homes, Spain, Malaga, Ronda


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thames river, London, city, nigth, Tower Bridge, Shard, boats , lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Thames river, London, city, nigth, Tower Bridge, Shard, boats , lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Procida Island, Corricella, Italy, Gulf of Naples, port, boats, buildings, embankment, harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Procida Island, Corricella, Italy, Gulf of Naples, port, boats, buildings, embankment, harbor


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thames river, London, Tower Bridge, England, Great Britain, night, illumination








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Thames river, London, Tower Bridge, England, Great Britain, night, illumination


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

town hall, Munich, Mariyenplats, Germany








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
town hall, Munich, Mariyenplats, Germany


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Murmansk, kovd, polar region








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Murmansk, kovd, polar region


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic, cathedral, evening, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic, cathedral, evening, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, street, Gottingen, bicycles, shops, signboards








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, street, Gottingen, bicycles, shops, signboards


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St. Petersburg, Leningrad, canal,








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St. Petersburg, Leningrad, canal,


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, buildings, canal, Prato della Valle square, Prato della Valle, Padova, statues, houses, reflection, Padua








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, buildings, canal, Prato della Valle square, Prato della Valle, Padova, statues, houses, reflection, Padua


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Reuss River, embankment, buildings, Lucerne, houses, church, Switzerland, bridge








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Reuss River, embankment, buildings, Lucerne, houses, church, Switzerland, bridge


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, stadium, fires, night, Moscow, Luzhniki Stadium, lamps, sky, embankment, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, stadium, fires, night, Moscow, Luzhniki Stadium, lamps, sky, embankment, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

towers, Tatarstan, Kazan, Russia, temple, fires, night, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
towers, Tatarstan, Kazan, Russia, temple, fires, night, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Prague, The Charles Bridge in Prague, bridge, Czech Republic








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Prague, The Charles Bridge in Prague, bridge, Czech Republic


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Architecture, Hungary, Budapest, Royal Palace, Buda castle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Architecture, Hungary, Budapest, Royal Palace, Buda castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, area, France, lantern, fountain








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, area, France, lantern, fountain


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tagus, buildings, Toledo, Spain, panorama, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tagus, buildings, Toledo, Spain, panorama, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

bridge, Oberbaumbrucke Berlin, Germany, ice








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
bridge, Oberbaumbrucke Berlin, Germany, ice


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Hungary, Matthias Church, Budapest








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Hungary, Matthias Church, Budapest


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, boat, island, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, boat, island, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, night lights, Moscow, salute








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, night lights, Moscow, salute


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

ships, Copenhagen, New harbor, canal, Denmark, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
ships, Copenhagen, New harbor, canal, Denmark, embankment


----------



## cicarra (May 29, 2004)

A couple walking in the gardens of Versailles by Steve Long, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Procida, Italy*


Best wishes from Procide by malcbawn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rostckino, Moscow, Moscow Federal City*


Russia. Moscow. Pavilion of the RSFSR (Atomic Energy) at VDNH. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spiš Castle, Slovakia*


Spiš Castle & Spišské Podhradie. by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midi Zuid, Brussels, Capital Region of Brussels*


Chaussée de Forest - Bruxelles (Belgium) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Catedral de Burgos by Juan Galián, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Praga by MQZ Rota, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik city in Croatia Night view by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

park, Burzh, France, cathedral Saint-Etienne, trees, fires, evening, sky, clouds, Cher








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
park, Burzh, France, cathedral Saint-Etienne, trees, fires, evening, sky, clouds, Cher


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

river Vltava, Cesky Krumlov, Czech Republic, houses, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
river Vltava, Cesky Krumlov, Czech Republic, houses, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, yachts, boats, houses, sky, harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, yachts, boats, houses, sky, harbor


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Switzerland, bridge, current, Luzern, houses, embankment, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Switzerland, bridge, current, Luzern, houses, embankment, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Gengenbakh, flowers, street, Germany, pavement, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Gengenbakh, flowers, street, Germany, pavement, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Amalfi Coast, slope, gulf, sea, boats, buildings, Pozitano, Italy, Campania, Gulf of Salerno, Amalfitansky coast








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Amalfi Coast, slope, gulf, sea, boats, buildings, Pozitano, Italy, Campania, Gulf of Salerno, Amalfitansky coast


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

canvas, bridge, Seine, France, Paris, houses, Statue of Liberty, tower, sky, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
canvas, bridge, Seine, France, Paris, houses, Statue of Liberty, tower, sky, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, Heidelberg, from above, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, Heidelberg, from above, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

palm trees, France, houses, coast, sea, Nice, sky, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
palm trees, France, houses, coast, sea, Nice, sky, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

palm trees, slope, Croatia, island, Hvar, houses, trees, coast, sea, boats








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
palm trees, slope, Croatia, island, Hvar, houses, trees, coast, sea, boats


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen Manhattan Towers, Vor Frelsers Kirke, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen Manhattan Towers, Vor Frelsers Kirke, Denmark


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murska Sobota, Slovenia*


Goričko - rain's coming by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignon (Vaucluse) - Place du Palais - Hôtel des Monnaies by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ravello, Campania, Italy*


torello by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berchtesgaden, Bavaria, Germany*


Berchtesgaden by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aracena, Andalusia, Spain*


Aracena, Huelva, Andalucía, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*


Cochem an der Mosel - Marktplatz by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar - 0521 by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liendert, Amersfoort, Utrecht, Netherland*


De Ketelaarsbrug / Nieuweweg / Amersfoort by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Duques Palace, Guimaraes, Portugal 










http://agharta-mundointerior.blogspot.com/2012/10/as-belezas-de-guimaraes-portugal.html?m=1


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Seven More London Riverside, Great Britain, glass, London, modernist style, architecture, England, fall, building, trees, people, street








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
[URL="https://flic.kr/p/NCYjUW"]Seven More London Riverside, Great Britain, glass, London, modernist style, architecture, England, fall, building, trees, people, street[/URL]


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

London, River Thames, clouds, Tower Bridge, England, futuristic City Hall designed by the architect Norman Foster








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
London, River Thames, clouds, Tower Bridge, England, futuristic City Hall designed by the architect Norman Foster


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Turning Torso 190 meter 54 Etager skyskraber i Malmø, Sverige








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Turning Torso 190 meter 54 Etager skyskraber i Malmø, Sverige


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

bridge, Lisbon, Portugal, coast, endurance, fires, walking, morning, clouds, sky, early








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
bridge, Lisbon, Portugal, coast, endurance, fires, walking, morning, clouds, sky, early


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

flowers, tree, tower, Grand Place Square, town hall, Belgium, Brussels








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
flowers, tree, tower, Grand Place Square, town hall, Belgium, Brussels


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, street, Potsdam, houses, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, street, Potsdam, houses, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

theater, Germany, houses, Dresden, Elba, fires, night, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
theater, Germany, houses, Dresden, Elba, fires, night, river


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Neo-Gothic roofline of the Hungarian Parliament in Budapest by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Ulster History park, Northern Ireland
Credit:Gareth Wray
“Hidden but never forgotten” by Gareth Wray, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

palm trees, Italy, architecture, fires, Cefalu, night, lamps, Sicily








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
palm trees, Italy, architecture, fires, Cefalu, night, lamps, Sicily


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

new town hall, church, Germany, houses, Munich, panorama, area, tower, sky, Mariyenplats








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
new town hall, church, Germany, houses, Munich, panorama, area, tower, sky, Mariyenplats


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, museum of d' of D'Orsay, Seine, river, France








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, museum of d' of D'Orsay, Seine, river, France


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

river, Bavaria, sky, tower, Germany, houses, ship, Passau








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
river, Bavaria, sky, tower, Germany, houses, ship, Passau


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tromso, top view, bridge, Norway, houses, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tromso, top view, bridge, Norway, houses, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Troparevo, Mirax park, trees, glade, Russia, fir-trees, fires, night, Moscow, grass








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Troparevo, Mirax park, trees, glade, Russia, fir-trees, fires, night, Moscow, grass


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

fires, bridge, night, Germany, Frankfurt am Main, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
fires, bridge, night, Germany, Frankfurt am Main, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, night, Louvre, fires








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, night, Louvre, fires


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira, Portugal 










https://prozeny.blesk.cz/galerie/vo...na-nejkrasnejsi-fotky-porizene-dronem?foto=27


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

Baltica said:


> city, Newcastle, bridge, night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intresting picture i wonder if it's photoshop? especially those 3 clouds looking like the UFO's:nuts:


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, houses, Sorrento, Italy, bay








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, houses, Sorrento, Italy, bay


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sky, Spain, square, palace, lamp, Madrid, clouds, Palacio Real de Madrid








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sky, Spain, square, palace, lamp, Madrid, clouds, Palacio Real de Madrid


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Venice, city, decline, lamp, gondolas








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Venice, city, decline, lamp, gondolas


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

fires, Amsterdam, canal, evening, Netherlands, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
fires, Amsterdam, canal, evening, Netherlands, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Magdeburg, lamps, Germany, sky, bushes, castle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Magdeburg, lamps, Germany, sky, bushes, castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tatarstan, Kazan, City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tatarstan, Kazan, City


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Switzerland, fields, mountains, Luzern, houses, panorama, woods, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Switzerland, fields, mountains, Luzern, houses, panorama, woods, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

top view, Riga, streets, houses, trees, Latvia, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
top view, Riga, streets, houses, trees, Latvia, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

mountain, Salerno, slope, Italy, houses, Pozitano, rock








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
mountain, Salerno, slope, Italy, houses, Pozitano, rock


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Rome, Colosseum, Italy, excursion








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Rome, Colosseum, Italy, excursion


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

fires, Italy, night, Rome, Colosseum








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
fires, Italy, night, Rome, Colosseum


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, paths, Peterhof, St. Petersburg, sculptures, palace, lawn








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, paths, Peterhof, St. Petersburg, sculptures, palace, lawn


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, stadium, fires, night, Moscow, Luzhniki Stadium, lamps, sky, embankment, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, stadium, fires, night, Moscow, Luzhniki Stadium, lamps, sky, embankment, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, Italy, Manarola Cinque Terre, houses, coast, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, Italy, Manarola Cinque Terre, houses, coast, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

snow, capital, Myggedalen, greenland, cityscape, cold, winter, night, Nuuk, dark, houses, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
snow, capital, Myggedalen, greenland, cityscape, cold, winter, night, Nuuk, dark, houses, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

stone, castle, ancient, building








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
stone, castle, ancient, building


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St. Petersburg, Leningrad, canal








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St. Petersburg, Leningrad, canal


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

telephone, London, England, exposure, fires, street, public callbox, phone, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
telephone, London, England, exposure, fires, street, public callbox, phone, night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, church, hill, Palaia, Tuscany, tower, silhouette, clouds, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, church, hill, Palaia, Tuscany, tower, silhouette, clouds, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Main River, buildings, fires, night city, Frankfurt am Main, Germany, bridge








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Main River, buildings, fires, night city, Frankfurt am Main, Germany, bridge


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Adriatic Sea, Italy, Vieste, Apulia, buildings, rocks








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Adriatic Sea, Italy, Vieste, Apulia, buildings, rocks


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Alps, Hallstatt, Salzkammergut, mountains, Austria, fires, lake, evening








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Alps, Hallstatt, Salzkammergut, mountains, Austria, fires, lake, evening


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Cordoba, Alkasar de los Reyes Kristianos, flowers, Andalucia, Spain, garden








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Cordoba, Alkasar de los Reyes Kristianos, flowers, Andalucia, Spain, garden


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

ships, Italy, mountains, Naples, pier, sea, yachts, mooring








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
ships, Italy, mountains, Naples, pier, sea, yachts, mooring


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

bridge, Spain, Zaragoza, sky, Bazilika-de-Nuestra-Senior-del-Pilar, river Ebro








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
bridge, Spain, Zaragoza, sky, Bazilika-de-Nuestra-Senior-del-Pilar, river Ebro


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Theater square, Kaluga, Drama theater, town








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Theater square, Kaluga, Drama theater, town


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, Sicily, Chefalu, Italy, houses, sky, cape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, Sicily, Chefalu, Italy, houses, sky, cape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, canal, St. Petersburg, river, wires








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, canal, St. Petersburg, river, wires


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Saint Vitus's cathedral, houses, sky, Prague, Czech Republic








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Saint Vitus's cathedral, houses, sky, Prague, Czech Republic


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

parliament, London, Big Ben, photographer Guerel Sahin, sky, clouds, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
parliament, London, Big Ben, photographer Guerel Sahin, sky, clouds, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, city, Eiffel Tower, France, bright fires at fog








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, city, Eiffel Tower, France, bright fires at fog


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy *


The Town of Fine Towers by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Senicica, Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Medvode from hill above Medno, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sainte-Marine, Brittany, France*


Sainte Marine (Brittany) by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Colonna Traiana by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stift Zwettl, Lower Austria, Austria*


Stift Zwettl by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*


DSC03463_4_5_tonemapped by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aracena, Andalusia, Spain*


Aracena, Huelva, Andalucía, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany *


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Localita Montazzolino, Marche, Italy*


Montefortino...(Fermo) by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Simplon Pass, Valais, Switzerland*


Simplon Pass - Wallis - Switzerland by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

flowers, houses, Colmar, river, France








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
flowers, houses, Colmar, river, France


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Gulf of Salerno, Amalfi Coast, Italy, Salerno, night city, sea








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Gulf of Salerno, Amalfi Coast, Italy, Salerno, night city, sea


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

mountains, houses, coast, fires, sea, night, Turkey, landscape, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
mountains, houses, coast, fires, sea, night, Turkey, landscape, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, gondola, boats, canal, Italy, Venice, parking








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, gondola, boats, canal, Italy, Venice, parking


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

spring, St. Isaac's Square, St. Petersburg








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
spring, St. Isaac's Square, St. Petersburg


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Swan Bush, Disneyland, France, sleeping beauty castle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Swan Bush, Disneyland, France, sleeping beauty castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

houses, rest, cathedral, canal, photographer Guerel Sahin, Venice, sky, silence, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
houses, rest, cathedral, canal, photographer Guerel Sahin, Venice, sky, silence, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

fires, night, Oslo, Norway, houses, opera theater, harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
fires, night, Oslo, Norway, houses, opera theater, harbor


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo, Portugal 










https://www.pinterest.pt/pin/178384835217797189/


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

palm trees, mountains, France, houses, coast, rock, Nice, sea, beacon, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
palm trees, mountains, France, houses, coast, rock, Nice, sea, beacon, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

fires, evening, bridge, Ghent, houses, river, Belgium








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
fires, evening, bridge, Ghent, houses, river, Belgium


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Lacco Ameno, Italy








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Lacco Ameno, Italy


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

dark clouds, Gent, Belgium








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
dark clouds, Gent, Belgium


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, fires, evening, Moscow, Patriarshy Bridge, lamps, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, fires, evening, Moscow, Patriarshy Bridge, lamps, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Finland, night, bridge, Tampere, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Finland, night, bridge, Tampere, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tampere City Hall, Finland, building, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tampere City Hall, Finland, building, night


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England, United Kingdom*


Norwich - River Wensum aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zvodno, Celje, Slovenia*


View of Celje by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*


DSC03451_2_3_tonemapped by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*


Gijón, Asturias, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Heidelberg by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Stari Most, Mostar - Bosnia i Herzegovina by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, architecture, bushes, Gianandrea Barreca, Vertical wood, Giovanni La Varra, Stefano Boeri, sun, sky, construction, Milan








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, architecture, bushes, Gianandrea Barreca, Vertical wood, Giovanni La Varra, Stefano Boeri, sun, sky, construction, Milan


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

mountain, city, snow-covered, Farerskiiye, Klaksvuyk, sky, islands








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
mountain, city, snow-covered, Farerskiiye, Klaksvuyk, sky, islands


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Republika Hrvatska, Dalmatia, mountains, Croatia, nature, sea, evening, rock, harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Republika Hrvatska, Dalmatia, mountains, Croatia, nature, sea, evening, rock, harbor


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, Moscow, Skyscrapers, City, Fence








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, Moscow, Skyscrapers, City, Fence


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa, Portugal 










www.imobiliarialisboa.com/blog-lisboa/parque-das-nacoes/


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thames, bridge, Big Ben, night, England, London








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Thames, bridge, Big Ben, night, England, London


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Venezia, street, bridge, Venice, Italy, old houses, cafe, canal, water, buildings








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Venezia, street, bridge, Venice, Italy, old houses, cafe, canal, water, buildings


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Holland, Netherlands, Haarlem, mill, slippers








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Holland, Netherlands, Haarlem, mill, slippers


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

hotel, zandam, evening, netherlands, lights, holland








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
hotel, zandam, evening, netherlands, lights, holland


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Castle, sunset, pond, Germany








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Castle, sunset, pond, Germany


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Nature, city, Riquewihr, panorama








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Nature, city, Riquewihr, panorama


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Roman Colosseum, Rome, Italy, wall, Vatican City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Roman Colosseum, Rome, Italy, wall, Vatican City


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Berlin, bridge, Germany, Moltkebrucke








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Berlin, bridge, Germany, Moltkebrucke


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

city, Spain, night, Malaga city, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
city, Spain, night, Malaga city, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

bridge, Rome, city, fires, evening, cathedral, architecture








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
bridge, Rome, city, fires, evening, cathedral, architecture


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Trees, City, Romania, Bran Castle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Trees, City, Romania, Bran Castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, belltower, Florence, houses, panorama, Duomo, cathedral, Santa-Maria-del-Fyore, sky, dome








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, belltower, Florence, houses, panorama, Duomo, cathedral, Santa-Maria-del-Fyore, sky, dome


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

night St Petersburg, Russia, street, Neva river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
night St Petersburg, Russia, street, Neva river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England, Skyscrapers, London, Rays of light








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England, Skyscrapers, London, Rays of light


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

horizon, road, Germany, clouds, sky, Fernsehturm, fall, Berlin








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
horizon, road, Germany, clouds, sky, Fernsehturm, fall, Berlin


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, trees, houses, Dresden, Elba, fires, evening, sky, river, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, trees, houses, Dresden, Elba, fires, evening, sky, river, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

fires, night, France, Paris, panorama, view from the Eiffel Tower








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
fires, night, France, Paris, panorama, view from the Eiffel Tower


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Skyscrapers, Legs, From Dummies, Unknown Place!








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Skyscrapers, Legs, From Dummies, Unknown Place!


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

smooth surface, reflection, Lubeck, port, Grass, evening, water, buildings, river, clouds, houses, trees, Germany, sky, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
smooth surface, reflection, Lubeck, port, Grass, evening, water, buildings, river, clouds, houses, trees, Germany, sky, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Turkey, Houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Turkey, Houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, Skyscrapers








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, Skyscrapers


----------



## inspire2 (Feb 4, 2017)

4 Mountain passes in Switzerland (Ultra HD / 5K aerial video / OC).


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

clouds, bridge, Italy, Castle of the Sacred Angel, Rome, Tiber, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
clouds, bridge, Italy, Castle of the Sacred Angel, Rome, Tiber, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Dinant, pier, houses, Belgium, mooring, sky, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Dinant, pier, houses, Belgium, mooring, sky, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, boats, mooring, Le Croisic, buildings, embankment, harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, boats, mooring, Le Croisic, buildings, embankment, harbor


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Houses_Skyscrapers, England








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Houses_Skyscrapers, England


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

illumination, reflection, Lubeck, houses, Germany, port, Grass, buildings, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
illumination, reflection, Lubeck, houses, Germany, port, Grass, buildings, night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands, Heeswijk Castle, water, autumn








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands, Heeswijk Castle, water, autumn


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

paints, Portofino, slope, Italy, church, trees, tower








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
paints, Portofino, slope, Italy, church, trees, tower


----------



## inspire2 (Feb 4, 2017)

8 Italian Castles in the North of Italy


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Rome*


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain, Skyscrapers, Madrid Street, Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain, Skyscrapers, Madrid Street, Night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

boats, canal, Italy, island Burano, Venice, multi-colored houses, sky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
boats, canal, Italy, island Burano, Venice, multi-colored houses, sky


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

church, St Petersburg, streets, processing, houses, canal, sky, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
church, St Petersburg, streets, processing, houses, canal, sky, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Ghent, St Michaels Bridge, Belgium, tram ways








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ghent, St Michaels Bridge, Belgium, tram ways


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

clouds, ladder, houses, England, coast, fires, sea, evening, Whitby, mooring, beacon, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
clouds, ladder, houses, England, coast, fires, sea, evening, Whitby, mooring, beacon, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

London, architecture, England, windows, West End








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
London, architecture, England, windows, West End


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

mountains, Belgium, Namur, buildings, embankment, Dinan, River Meuse, river, Dinant, bridge, church, panorama








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
mountains, Belgium, Namur, buildings, embankment, Dinan, River Meuse, river, Dinant, bridge, church, panorama


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

mountains, France, houses, coast, yachts, boats, sea, Nice, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
mountains, France, houses, coast, yachts, boats, sea, Nice, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spaarne river, Harlem, reflection, cars, Netherlands, buildings, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spaarne river, Harlem, reflection, cars, Netherlands, buildings, embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Whitehall, London, England, winter








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Whitehall, London, England, winter


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Øresundsbroen, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Øresundsbroen, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Spanish ladder, people, fires, evening, steps, Rome, fountain








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Spanish ladder, people, fires, evening, steps, Rome, fountain


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Procida Island, Corricella, Italy, Gulf of Naples, port, boats, buildings, embankment, harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Procida Island, Corricella, Italy, Gulf of Naples, port, boats, buildings, embankment, harbor


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

tower, Czech Republic, Karlov Bridge, Prague, houses, red roofs, panorama, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
tower, Czech Republic, Karlov Bridge, Prague, houses, red roofs, panorama, river


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

180 degree panorama of Vianden Luxemburg, taken from the Castle of Vianden:


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Alps, Hallstatt, mountains, Austria, houses, lake, greens








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Alps, Hallstatt, mountains, Austria, houses, lake, greens


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Berlin, gate, fires, capital, evening, Germany, Brandenburg, sky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Berlin, gate, fires, capital, evening, Germany, Brandenburg, sky


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Canal, St Petersburg, Russia, architecture, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Canal, St Petersburg, Russia, architecture, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Cinque Terre, Vernazza, bright houses, greens, Liguria








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Cinque Terre, Vernazza, bright houses, greens, Liguria


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Lesser Town, Mala Strana, St Nicholas Church, Czech republic, temple, Prague








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Lesser Town, Mala Strana, St Nicholas Church, Czech republic, temple, Prague


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Monaco, cars, crane, people, street, buildings








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Monaco, cars, crane, people, street, buildings


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Monaco, night sity, port, yachts, Monte Carlo








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Monaco, night sity, port, yachts, Monte Carlo


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, Moscow, Kremlin, monument to Minin and Pozharsky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, Moscow, Kremlin, monument to Minin and Pozharsky


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

wall, France, houses, castle, tower, Blendi-le-Tur








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
wall, France, houses, castle, tower, Blendi-le-Tur


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Venice, Italy, bridge, houses, canal, green water, boat








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Venice, Italy, bridge, houses, canal, green water, boat


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Hamburg, Germany, Bridge, River








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Hamburg, Germany, Bridge, River


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

river, Rhine, Cologne, night, Geriania, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
river, Rhine, Cologne, night, Geriania, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands, Holland, night, canal, mill








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands, Holland, night, canal, mill


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

clouds, river, bridge, London, houses, people, Thames, sky, dome, fall








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
clouds, river, bridge, London, houses, people, Thames, sky, dome, fall


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, houses, Verona, Borgo, Trento








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, houses, Verona, Borgo, Trento


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Lake Garda, Italy, mountains, houses, trees, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Lake Garda, Italy, mountains, houses, trees, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Rome, Trevi, sculpture, fires, Italy, evening, water, fountain








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Rome, Trevi, sculpture, fires, Italy, evening, water, fountain


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, bridge, night, Moscow, Kremlin, river, salute








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, bridge, night, Moscow, Kremlin, river, salute


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Television tower, morning, road, Germany, cars, buildings, Berlin








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Television tower, morning, road, Germany, cars, buildings, Berlin


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Vltava, Prague, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Vltava, Prague, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, coast, Cinque Terre, bay, sea, boats, Vernazza, Ligurian Sea, buildings








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, coast, Cinque Terre, bay, sea, boats, Vernazza, Ligurian Sea, buildings


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

morning, Hunagary, parliament, reflection, Budapest








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
morning, Hunagary, parliament, reflection, Budapest


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

tower, parliament, bridge, Big Ben, London, panorama, people








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
tower, parliament, bridge, Big Ben, London, panorama, people


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Costa, Almería, Spain.

CALA COLOR by benjamin27, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Bridge, Moscow, people wash the car at the river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridge, Moscow, people wash the car at the river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Amalfi, Positano, mountains, coast, sea, rocks, nature, Salerno, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Amalfi, Positano, mountains, coast, sea, rocks, nature, Salerno, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, wall, trees, bushes, Sorrento, rock, country house








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, wall, trees, bushes, Sorrento, rock, country house


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain, Monastery, Segovia Cathedral, houses, City, Temple








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain, Monastery, Segovia Cathedral, houses, City, Temple


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, houses, trees, yachts, boats, sea, rocks, Nice, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, houses, trees, yachts, boats, sea, rocks, Nice, embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Saxony, reflection, Germany, Moritzburg Castle, water








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Saxony, reflection, Germany, Moritzburg Castle, water


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, Italy, mountains, houses, sky, rocks, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, Italy, mountains, houses, sky, rocks, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Piran Bay, Adriatic Sea, Gulf of Piran, coast, Slovenia, buildings, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Piran Bay, Adriatic Sea, Gulf of Piran, coast, Slovenia, buildings, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

bridge, Austria, winter, January, houses, city, fires, river, Salzburg








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr


```
bridge, Austria, winter, January, houses, city, fires, river, Salzburg
```


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

fires, tower, night, Lubeck, Germany, houses, gate








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
fires, tower, night, Lubeck, Germany, houses, gate


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Warsaw, Poland








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Warsaw, Poland


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Morning, May 2015, Prague, Czech Republic, square








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Morning, May 2015, Prague, Czech Republic, square


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Dancing house, road, architecture, city, lights, Prague, Czech Republic, night, office, lighting, building, aging








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Dancing house, road, architecture, city, lights, Prague, Czech Republic, night, office, lighting, building, aging


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Greece, Athens, embankment, evening








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Greece, Athens, embankment, evening


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Church of Ai-Stratis, Imerovigli, Santorini, Greece, Aegean Sea, belltower, dome








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Church of Ai-Stratis, Imerovigli, Santorini, Greece, Aegean Sea, belltower, dome


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St Pauls Cathedral, Sunset, Millennium Bridge, London, River Thames








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St Pauls Cathedral, Sunset, Millennium Bridge, London, River Thames


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Black Sea, Ukraine, houses, trees, coast, beach, Odessa, sky, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Black Sea, Ukraine, houses, trees, coast, beach, Odessa, sky, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, rocks, coast, villa, boat, Italy, houses, Riomaggiore








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, rocks, coast, villa, boat, Italy, houses, Riomaggiore


----------



## Cameraman89 (Aug 23, 2018)

Baltica said:


> Black Sea, Ukraine, houses, trees, coast, beach, Odessa, sky, clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This is TOLEDO, Spain.*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

And also a repeated photo.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, grey clouds, beach, city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, grey clouds, beach, city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, Varenna, boat, Lombardy, Italy, mountains, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, Varenna, boat, Lombardy, Italy, mountains, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

temple, cathedral, monastery, Germany, Bavaria, river, trees








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
temple, cathedral, monastery, Germany, Bavaria, river, trees


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Thames, tower, bridge, parliament, England, London, river, pink sky, evening








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Thames, tower, bridge, parliament, England, London, river, pink sky, evening


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Dawn, London, bridge, pink illumination, Thames river, clouds, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Dawn, London, bridge, pink illumination, Thames river, clouds, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

flowers, Limburg Lana, bridge, Germany, trees, arch, tower, sky, river, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
flowers, Limburg Lana, bridge, Germany, trees, arch, tower, sky, river, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, Aquitaine, Saint-Emilion








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, Aquitaine, Saint-Emilion


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Ghent, bridge, buildings, Belgium, lamps, evening, hours tower








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ghent, bridge, buildings, Belgium, lamps, evening, hours tower


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

London, capital, lights, Millennium Bridge, United Kingdom, Europe, St Pauls Cathedral, water, buildings, evening, Great Britain








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
London, capital, lights, Millennium Bridge, United Kingdom, Europe, St Pauls Cathedral, water, buildings, evening, Great Britain


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

perfect center, London bridge, Tiltshift, night city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
perfect center, London bridge, Tiltshift, night city


----------



## melads (Oct 31, 2018)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores, Portugal










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Açores


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Skyscrapers England Ballet London Girls Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Skyscrapers England Ballet London Girls Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Oslo, Norway, People








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Oslo, Norway, People


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Street, Lamps, Night, Poland, houses, City, Gdansk








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Street, Lamps, Night, Poland, houses, City, Gdansk


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

ship, Gdansk, winter, houses, fires, Poland, night, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
ship, Gdansk, winter, houses, fires, Poland, night, embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Full Moon lunar, eclipse, Switzerland.








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Full Moon lunar, eclipse, Switzerland.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Switzerland, illumination, light, Zurich, houses, city, fires, night, hotel








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Switzerland, illumination, light, Zurich, houses, city, fires, night, hotel


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Switzerland, garland, Niederwald, snow, winter, fir-tree, houses, fires, a fence, new year, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Switzerland, garland, Niederwald, snow, winter, fir-tree, houses, fires, a fence, new year, night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Prague, tower, dome, Karlov Bridge, Czech Republic








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Prague, tower, dome, Karlov Bridge, Czech Republic


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Statue Nikolay Vasievich Gogol, street, St Petersburg, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Statue Nikolay Vasievich Gogol, street, St Petersburg, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

water, Eylen-Donan, mountains, Scotland, castle, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
water, Eylen-Donan, mountains, Scotland, castle, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands, cars, street, Amsterdam, house, amsterdam, Peek and Cloppenburg








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands, cars, street, Amsterdam, house, amsterdam, Peek and Cloppenburg


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Berlin cathedral, church, Germany, Deutschland, people, city, evening, fountai








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Berlin cathedral, church, Germany, Deutschland, people, city, evening, fountai


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Berlin, illumination, bridge, lighting, Germany, road, Deutschland, Oberbaumbrucke, Spree, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Berlin, illumination, bridge, lighting, Germany, road, Deutschland, Oberbaumbrucke, Spree, river


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Bridges, houses, Stockholm, Sweden, panorama, trees, boats, river, bright








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridges, houses, Stockholm, Sweden, panorama, trees, boats, river, bright


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Bend, Amsterdam, canal, Netherlands, evening, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bend, Amsterdam, canal, Netherlands, evening, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

River Vltava, bridges, Prague, Czech Republic, sky, houses, panorama








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
River Vltava, bridges, Prague, Czech Republic, sky, houses, panorama


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Romania, Pelesh castle, evening, winter, wood, Sinai, snow fir-trees








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Romania, Pelesh castle, evening, winter, wood, Sinai, snow fir-trees


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sea, sky, slope, Ireland, multi-colored houses, trees








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sea, sky, slope, Ireland, multi-colored houses, trees


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spring, Riga, April, city, Latvia








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spring, Riga, April, city, Latvia


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St Petersburg, Kazan cathedral, people, Russia, winter, snow








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St Petersburg, Kazan cathedral, people, Russia, winter, snow


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Westminster palace, bridge, England, London, ships, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Westminster palace, bridge, England, London, ships, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

De Peniscola, Spain, wall, valencia, sea, fires, fortress, evening, pink sky, capeGreenland








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
De Peniscola, Spain, wall, valencia, sea, fires, fortress, evening, pink sky, capeGreenland


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, castle, Walled Gardens of Albi, flowerbed








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, castle, Walled Gardens of Albi, flowerbed


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

night, Spain, Barcelona, backlight, lights, Ciutat Vella








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
night, Spain, Barcelona, backlight, lights, Ciutat Vella


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

city, Groningen, sky, reflection, water, Netherlands








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
city, Groningen, sky, reflection, water, Netherlands


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Reuss River, embankment, buildings, Lucerne, houses, church, Switzerland, bridge








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Reuss River, embankment, buildings, Lucerne, houses, church, Switzerland, bridge


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Bridge, snow, St Petersburg, night fires, house, high-rise building, Neva, fund, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridge, snow, St Petersburg, night fires, house, high-rise building, Neva, fund, embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, architecture, prospectus, Paris, street, palace, lamps, Pont Alexandre III








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, architecture, prospectus, Paris, street, palace, lamps, Pont Alexandre III


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Flowers, park, nature, garden, day, trees, Germany, architecture, castle, Schwerin








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Flowers, park, nature, garden, day, trees, Germany, architecture, castle, Schwerin


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Pisa, tucany, bridge, Italy, houses, architecture, river, decline, pink clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Pisa, tucany, bridge, Italy, houses, architecture, river, decline, pink clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sea, fires, ship, sky, buildings, Stockholm, Sweden








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sea, fires, ship, sky, buildings, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Moon, night, South of Germany, southwest Bavaria, Neuschwanstein Castle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Moon, night, South of Germany, southwest Bavaria, Neuschwanstein Castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, Runkel castle, hill, tower, river, bridge, clouds, grass








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, Runkel castle, hill, tower, river, bridge, clouds, grass


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, houses, panorama, coast, roofs, sea, Cefalu, rocks, Sicily








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, houses, panorama, coast, roofs, sea, Cefalu, rocks, Sicily


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Venice, city, decline, lamp, gondolas








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Venice, city, decline, lamp, gondolas


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Top view, France, houses, coast, sea, boats, mooring, Nice, sky, horizon








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Top view, France, houses, coast, sea, boats, mooring, Nice, sky, horizon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante, Portugal 










https://mapcarta.com/17821922


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Czech Republic, cityscape, architecture, Prague, design, The Dancing House








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Czech Republic, cityscape, architecture, Prague, design, The Dancing House


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands, sailboat, skyscraper, Maas River, Erasmus Bridge, bridge, river, buildings, night city, Rotterdam, ship








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands, sailboat, skyscraper, Maas River, Erasmus Bridge, bridge, river, buildings, night city, Rotterdam, ship


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Øresundsbroen, night, Copenhagen, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Øresundsbroen, night, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Palmengarten, Germany, Frankfurt am Main, Botanical Garden








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Palmengarten, Germany, Frankfurt am Main, Botanical Garden


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, building, stairs, Munich, architecture








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, building, stairs, Munich, architecture


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, SPAIN








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, SPAIN


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

installation, Sky over nine columns, Italy, arhbiennale, Venice








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
installation, Sky over nine columns, Italy, arhbiennale, Venice


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Moscow City, blue sky, night, capital, Russia, Mercury Tower, tower on the Embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Moscow City, blue sky, night, capital, Russia, Mercury Tower, tower on the Embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, Moscow City, sky, river, Moscow, decline, skyscrapers, reflection, evening








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, Moscow City, sky, river, Moscow, decline, skyscrapers, reflection, evening


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

London, Tower Bridge, England, Thames river, bright sky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
London, Tower Bridge, England, Thames river, bright sky


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

The Benzin island or the Prøvestenen, which the island is actually called, is the Copenhagen oil store, Denmark








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
The Benzin island or the Prøvestenen, which the island is actually called, is the Copenhagen oil store, Denmark


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, Flensburg, Coast, Church, City








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, Flensburg, Coast, Church, City


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Flowers, Saint-Paul-de-Vance, steps, wall, France, French riviera, cafe








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Flowers, Saint-Paul-de-Vance, steps, wall, France, French riviera, cafe


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Istanbul, Turkey, mosque, coast, Bosphorus, passage








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Istanbul, Turkey, mosque, coast, Bosphorus, passage


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, People are bathing, panorama, coast, Cinque Terre, Manarola, boats, multi-colored houses, rocks, Ligurian Sea








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, panorama, People are bathing, coast, Cinque Terre, Manarola, boats, multi-colored houses, rocks, Ligurian Sea


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, mountains, coast, Cinque Terre, sea, Vernazza, Ligurian Sea, Liguria, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, mountains, coast, Cinque Terre, sea, Vernazza, Ligurian Sea, Liguria, decline


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villajoyosa, Spain*


Playa del Bol Nou by Samuel Biener, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Park, Spain, houses, fires, the sea on the horizon, evening, Barcelona, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Park, Spain, houses, fires, the sea on the horizon, evening, Barcelona, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Reflection, architecture, Izmaylovsky Kremlin, trees, Russia, temple, water, Moscow, pond, fall








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Reflection, architecture, Izmaylovsky Kremlin, trees, Russia, temple, water, Moscow, pond, fall


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, top of the Eiffel Tower, trees, France








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, top of the Eiffel Tower, trees, France


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, Eiffel Tower, France, roundabout








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, Eiffel Tower, France, roundabout


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Fir-tree, snow, mountains, winter, Romania, Bran Castle Transylvania








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Fir-tree, snow, mountains, winter, Romania, Bran Castle Transylvania


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Alps, Hallstatt, mountains, Austria, winter, houses, roofs, Hallstatt lake, Austria








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Alps, Hallstatt, mountains, Austria, winter, houses, roofs, Hallstatt lake, Austria


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Avilés. Asturias, Spain*


Calle Galiana, Avilés. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Burgos Cathedral, Spain*


Catedral de Burgos. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Royal Site of San Lorenzo de El Escorial, Madrid. Spain*


Real Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial. Juan Bautista de Toledo y Juan de Herrera, 1563-1584. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, restaraunts, fires, boats, canal, night, Venice, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, restaraunts, fires, boats, canal, night, Venice, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Moskva River, Bolshoy Krasnokholmsky Bridge, Kremlin, night city, Russia, Moscow, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Moskva River, Bolshoy Krasnokholmsky Bridge, Kremlin, night city, Russia, Moscow, embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Flowers, ladder, Greece, Mykonos, small street, white houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Flowers, ladder, Greece, Mykonos, small street, white houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Wiener Taj Mahal, Austria, Vienna, Wieden, water, reflection








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Wiener Taj Mahal, Austria, Vienna, Wieden, water, reflection


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Tropea, palm trees, ladder, Italy, rock, sea, palace, horizon, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Tropea, palm trees, ladder, Italy, rock, sea, palace, horizon, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Architecture, church, Austria, Salzburg








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Architecture, church, Austria, Salzburg


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

bicycle, bridge, houses, trees, people, Amsterdam, canal, Netherlands, summer, blue sky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
bicycle, bridge, houses, trees, people, Amsterdam, canal, Netherlands, summer, blue sky


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha, Portugal










http://ciudad-dormida.blogspot.com/2016/07/sortelha-una-visita-las-aldeas.html?m=1


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, yacht, mountains, Positano, coast, city, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, yacht, mountains, Positano, coast, city, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain, houses, castle, tower, Toledo, sky, clouds, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain, houses, castle, tower, Toledo, sky, clouds, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Flowers, bridge, France, Fachwerk, houses, Colmar








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Flowers, bridge, France, Fachwerk, houses, Colmar


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Fir-tree, belltower, church, winter, Moscow, Russia, Ivanovskaya Square, Ivan the Great Bell Tower, domes, cathedral, freshness








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Fir-tree, belltower, church, winter, Moscow, Russia, Ivanovskaya Square, Ivan the Great Bell Tower, domes, cathedral, freshness


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Wales, processing, trees, bushes, mansion, Great Britain, house, Bodnant Gardens








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Wales, processing, trees, bushes, mansion, Great Britain, house, Bodnant Gardens


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, Temple, Kolomna, fall, leaves








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, Temple, Kolomna, fall, leaves


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

St Petersburg, reflection, fall, clouds, leaves, water








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
St Petersburg, reflection, fall, clouds, leaves, water


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, coast, panorama, Europe, view, cityscape, Naples, travel, summer, mountains








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, coast, panorama, Europe, view, cityscape, Naples, travel, summer, mountains


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, moonlight, Matera, Basilicata, night city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, moonlight, Matera, Basilicata, night city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Norway, Rogaland, Haugesund, yahts, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Norway, Rogaland, Haugesund, yahts, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Rome, Italy, panorama, Europe, view, travel, summer








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Rome, Italy, panorama, Europe, view, travel, summer


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

boats, canal, Amsterdam, Netherlands, Jordaan, pano, de Valleties








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
boats, canal, Amsterdam, Netherlands, Jordaan, pano, de Valleties


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Georgy Pobedonosets, Manezhnaya Square, Moscow, Russia, monument, towers, fires, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Georgy Pobedonosets, Manezhnaya Square, Moscow, Russia, monument, towers, fires, night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

houses, Italy, Liguria, Apricale, clouds, hill








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
houses, Italy, Liguria, Apricale, clouds, hill


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Illumination, reflection, Amersfort, houses, violet, Netherlands, buildings, night, sky, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Illumination, reflection, Amersfort, houses, violet, Netherlands, buildings, night, sky, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Decline, London, England, clouds, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Decline, London, England, clouds, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Evening, Kamyanets-Podilsky, bridge, towers, Ukraine, lamps, castle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Evening, Kamyanets-Podilsky, bridge, towers, Ukraine, lamps, castle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Vinci, Basilica of Santa Croce, Church, Italy, panorama, roofs, Tuscany








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Vinci, Basilica of Santa Croce, Church, Italy, panorama, roofs, Tuscany


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Bridge, minaret, mountains, Mostar, houses, Bosnia and Herzegovina, fires, sky, river, landscape, decline








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridge, minaret, mountains, Mostar, houses, Bosnia and Herzegovina, fires, sky, river, landscape, decline


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, temple, St Petersburg, Church of the Savior on Blood








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, temple, St Petersburg, Church of the Savior on Blood


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Kremlin, Russia, Moscow, bright architecture








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Kremlin, Russia, Moscow, bright architecture


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Portugal, Porto, bridge, dawn, river, europe city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Portugal, Porto, bridge, dawn, river, europe city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Southwest Bavaria, South of Germany, fall, mountains, Neuschwanstein Castle, beautiful landscape, trees, mountains








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Southwest Bavaria, South of Germany, fall, mountains, Neuschwanstein Castle, beautiful landscape, trees, mountains


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Switzerland, Lucerne, reflection, houses, city, fires, evening, river, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Switzerland, Lucerne, reflection, houses, city, fires, evening, river, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Venezia, gondolas, Venice, lighting, roofs, boats, evening, buildings, lamps, Italy, Grand canal, houses








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Venezia, gondolas, Venice, lighting, roofs, boats, evening, buildings, lamps, Italy, Grand canal, houses


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Venice, houses on water, canal, orange sky, morning








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Venice, houses on water, canal, orange sky, morning


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Budapest, Hungary*


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, lighting, houses, panorama, Paris, city, fires, capital, castle, night, D Eiffel, buildings








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, lighting, houses, panorama, Paris, city, fires, capital, castle, night, D Eiffel, buildings


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Glass, France, Paris, houses, city, side, fires, evening, tower, D Eiffel, drops








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Glass, France, Paris, houses, city, side, fires, evening, tower, D Eiffel, drops


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

London, road, England, cars, fires, Big Ben, Westminster palace, night, bridge, light, endurance, Great Britain, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
London, road, England, cars, fires, Big Ben, Westminster palace, night, bridge, light, endurance, Great Britain, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Macro, light, dampness, wet, England, small street, patches of light, fall, London








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Macro, light, dampness, wet, England, small street, patches of light, fall, London


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Clouds, St Petersburg, Russia, fall, Neva river, embankment








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Clouds, St Petersburg, Russia, fall, Neva river, embankment


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Corvin Castle, Romania, sky, yard, clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Corvin Castle, Romania, sky, yard, clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France, lighting, architecture, Paris, night, lamps, buildings, Alexander III Bridge, Pont Alexandre III








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France, lighting, architecture, Paris, night, lamps, buildings, Alexander III Bridge, Pont Alexandre III


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Germany, Runkel castle, hill, tower, river, bridge, clouds, grass








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Germany, Runkel castle, hill, tower, river, bridge, clouds, grass


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Piazza san marco, boats, mooring, Italy, Venice








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Piazza san marco, boats, mooring, Italy, Venice


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Russia, Kazan Cathedral, monument, St Petersburg, flowers








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Russia, Kazan Cathedral, monument, St Petersburg, flowers


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spaso-Yakovlevsky Dimitriyev monastery, Russia, fir-tree, cathedral, temple, gray clouds








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spaso-Yakovlevsky Dimitriyev monastery, Russia, fir-tree, cathedral, temple, gray clouds


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Street, Kiev, Ukraine, from above, houses, greens








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Street, Kiev, Ukraine, from above, houses, greens


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Ukraine, lviv, square, people, tram, green trees, summer








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ukraine, lviv, square, people, tram, green trees, summer


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães, Portugal










https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guimarães


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, Eiffel Tower, platform, photographer, Jamie Frith, look, from above, viewing








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, Eiffel Tower, platform, photographer, Jamie Frith, look, from above, viewing


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sky, big wheel, England, London, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sky, big wheel, England, London, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England, Rochester, castle, fires, night, mooring, embankment, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England, Rochester, castle, fires, night, mooring, embankment, river


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dubrovnik, croatia
Dubrovnik aerial by brch1, on Flickr[


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Swiss Alps, Switzerland, Matterhorn Peak, Pennine Alps, Zermatt Valley, mountains, homes








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Swiss Alps, Switzerland, Matterhorn Peak, Pennine Alps, Zermatt Valley, mountains, homes


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

North, Norway, town, fjord, winter, reflections, mountains, snow, settlement








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
North, Norway, town, fjord, winter, reflections, mountains, snow, settlement


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sea, tower, Italy, Portovenere, San Pietro, Cinque terre, church, iglesia, boat, blue








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sea, tower, Italy, Portovenere, San Pietro, Cinque terre, church, iglesia, boat, blue


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Noyshvanshtayn, castle, ancient, Germany, Bavaria, smoke, trees








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Noyshvanshtayn, castle, ancient, Germany, Bavaria, smoke, trees


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra, Portugal










https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Granada, Spain










https://images8.alphacoders.com/598/598180.jpg


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

clouds, Italy, Camolgi, coast, sea, cloudy, mooring








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
clouds, Italy, Camolgi, coast, sea, cloudy, mooring


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

boats, canal, Italy, island Burano, Venice, multi-colored houses, sky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
boats, canal, Italy, island Burano, Venice, multi-colored houses, sky


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Procida Island, Corricella, Gulf of Naples, port, sea, embankment, decline, Italy








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Procida Island, Corricella, Gulf of Naples, port, sea, embankment, decline, Italy


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, moorings, mountains, Sorrento, houses, Positano, coast, fires, boats, yachts, sea, night, lamps, rocks








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, moorings, mountains, Sorrento, houses, Positano, coast, fires, boats, yachts, sea, night, lamps, rocks


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England Houses Roads Kingston upon Hull City Street Night Street lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England Houses Roads Kingston upon Hull City Street Night Street lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England, Houses, Temples Church, Bridges, Evening, St Pauls Cathedral, London Fairy, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England, Houses, Temples Church, Bridges, Evening, St Pauls Cathedral, London Fairy, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, the floating city of Venice








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, the floating city of Venice


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Hotel Papadopoli Venezia - MGallery by Sofitel - A Venetian palace








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Hotel Papadopoli Venezia - MGallery by Sofitel - A Venetian palace


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italien, Giant Hands of Venice’s Grand Canal








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italien, Giant Hands of Venice’s Grand Canal


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, San Pellegrino Alps, Mountains Winter, Houses, Snow, Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, San Pellegrino Alps, Mountains Winter, Houses, Snow, Nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, South Tyrol Alps, Mountains, Houses Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Crag Clouds, Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, South Tyrol Alps, Mountains, Houses Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Crag Clouds, Nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Napoli, Houses, Sunrises and sunsets, Roof








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Napoli, Houses, Sunrises and sunsets, Roof


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Vatican Street, Rome Houses Temples, Evening, lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Vatican Street, Rome Houses Temples, Evening, lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Austria, Bad Kleinkirchheim, Mountains, Houses, Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Austria, Bad Kleinkirchheim, Mountains, Houses, Night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England Houses Rivers Marinas Motorboat Whitby Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England Houses Rivers Marinas Motorboat Whitby Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England, London, Great Britain, Cities, buildings, Houses, Rivers, Bridges








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England, London, Great Britain, Cities, buildings, Houses, Rivers, Bridges


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, The Royal Danish Opera house in Copenhagen Harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, The Royal Danish Opera house in Copenhagen Harbor


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, Houses, Rivers, Marinas, Copenhagen Harbor, Night, Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, Houses, Rivers, Marinas, Copenhagen Harbor, Night, Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, Dramatic, Opera at the harbor, winter wedding, In Copenhagen








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, Dramatic, Opera at the harbor, winter wedding, In Copenhagen


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen, Nørrebro, Denmark, Houses, Rivers, Evening, Reflection, Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen, Nørrebro, Denmark, Houses, Rivers, Evening, Reflection, Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark, Sunrises and sunsets, Coast, Roads, Mountains, Faroe, Islands Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark, Sunrises and sunsets, Coast, Roads, Mountains, Faroe, Islands Nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Denmark Scenery, Sunrises and sunsets, Sea Grasslands, Mountains, Houses, village, Famjin Faroe, Islands Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Denmark Scenery, Sunrises and sunsets, Sea Grasslands, Mountains, Houses, village, Famjin Faroe, Islands Nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

France Houses Street Column Paris Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
France Houses Street Column Paris Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Houses France From above Paris Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Houses France From above Paris Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, France, Houses, Rivers, Marinas, Huantian, Hotel, Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, France, Houses, Rivers, Marinas, Huantian, Hotel, Night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain Houses Rivers Evening Ponte Maceira Fog








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain Houses Rivers Evening Ponte Maceira Fog


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain Houses Evening Palace of Canto del Pico Torrelodones








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain Houses Evening Palace of Canto del Pico Torrelodones


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Greece Houses Marinas Sailing Ships Mountains Tilos








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Greece Houses Marinas Sailing Ships Mountains Tilos


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Greece Houses Marinas Boats Ayios Nikolaos Crete Bay








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Greece Houses Marinas Boats Ayios Nikolaos Crete Bay


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Greece Coast Evening Houses Marinas Motorboat Sailing Athens








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Greece Coast Evening Houses Marinas Motorboat Sailing Athens


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Tuscany, Pisa, Tower, Museum, cathedral








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Tuscany, Pisa, Tower, Museum, cathedral


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Positano Houses Clock Street lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Positano Houses Clock Street lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Houses Evening Marinas Motorboat Corricella Bay








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Houses Evening Marinas Motorboat Corricella Bay


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Houses Marinas Motorboat Evening Historical Forio Bay








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Houses Marinas Motorboat Evening Historical Forio Bay


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Copenhagen, Denmark, Harbor, Kalvebod Brygge, Bryggen








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Copenhagen, Denmark, Harbor, Kalvebod Brygge, Bryggen


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Moscow, Rusland, Houses, Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Moscow, Rusland, Houses, Night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England, London, Tower Bridge, Ship, Harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England, London, Tower Bridge, Ship, Harbor


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Stockholm Sweden Houses Marinas Riverboat Royal Palace Bay Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Stockholm Sweden Houses Marinas Riverboat Royal Palace Bay Night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sweden Houses Rivers Marinas Ships Gothenburg Night Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sweden Houses Rivers Marinas Ships Gothenburg Night Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Sweden Rivers Houses Waterfalls Stones Night Moss HDR Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Sweden Rivers Houses Waterfalls Stones Night Moss HDR Nature


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Portugal


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Houses Evening England 30 St Mary Axe London Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Houses Evening England 30 St Mary Axe London Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England Houses Rivers Bridges Marinas Evening London Citiy








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England Houses Rivers Bridges Marinas Evening London Citiy


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England Houses Evening London Fence Street lights Bench Avenue Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England Houses Evening London Fence Street lights Bench Avenue Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England Houses Rivers Marinas Stones Portsmouth Night Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England Houses Rivers Marinas Stones Portsmouth Night Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Rome Colosseum Evening Roads Street lights Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Rome Colosseum Evening Roads Street lights Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Houses Mountains Winter Badia Snow Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Houses Mountains Winter Badia Snow Night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Bridges Rome Italy Rivers Ponte Sant'Angelo Canal Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Bridges Rome Italy Rivers Ponte Sant'Angelo Canal Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Dolomites Mountains, Italy, Alps, View, Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Dolomites Mountains, Italy, Alps, View, Nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain Houses Rivers Evening Ponte Maceira Fog








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain Houses Rivers Evening Ponte Maceira Fog


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain Houses Rivers Stones Zamora Night Street lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain Houses Rivers Stones Zamora Night Street lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Spain Houses Marinas Evening Malaga Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Spain Houses Marinas Evening Malaga Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Rome Colosseum Evening Roads Street lights Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Rome Colosseum Evening Roads Street lights Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Paris, Frankrig, Notre Dame lleno de gente








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Paris, Frankrig, Notre Dame lleno de gente


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

United Kingdom Houses Evening Cannon Imperial War Museum London Lawn








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
United Kingdom Houses Evening Cannon Imperial War Museum London Lawn


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Houses Roads Matera Basilicata Night Street lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Houses Roads Matera Basilicata Night Street lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Winter Mountains Forests Houses Church commune Gsies, South Tyrol Alps Snow Village Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Winter Mountains Forests Houses Church commune Gsies, South Tyrol Alps Snow Village Nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Mountains Lake Marinas Limone sul Garda Lombardy Little girls Sitting Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Mountains Lake Marinas Limone sul Garda Lombardy Little girls Sitting Nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands Parks Houses Tulips Daffodils Sculptures Keukenhof Design Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands Parks Houses Tulips Daffodils Sculptures Keukenhof Design Nature


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands Houses Rivers Marinas Evening Groningen Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands Houses Rivers Marinas Evening Groningen Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands Amsterdam Houses Bridges Evening Canal Street lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands Amsterdam Houses Bridges Evening Canal Street lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands Amsterdam Houses Bridges Canal Night Street lights Bicycle Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands Amsterdam Houses Bridges Canal Night Street lights Bicycle Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Netherlands Amsterdam Evening Marinas Houses Riverboat Canal Street lights








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Netherlands Amsterdam Evening Marinas Houses Riverboat Canal Street lights


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Skyscrapers England Ballet London Girls Cities








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Skyscrapers England Ballet London Girls Cities


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Ireland Houses Evening Dublin Street Bicycle








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Ireland Houses Evening Dublin Street Bicycle


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Slovenia Winter Mountains Castles Lake Bled, Bled castle Alps Snow Crag Nature








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Slovenia Winter Mountains Castles Lake Bled, Bled castle Alps Snow Crag Nature


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Kari Siren
Switzerland

Scuol by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Matthias Klaiber
Lake Como, Perledo, Italy 

village by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Péter Cseke

Hinterstoder, Austria

2017.06.04. Hinterstoder by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## thiruanil69 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey, I am new here! How do I post my pictures of cities here? Thanks


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve, Portugal











http://realseolinks.com/praia-portugal.html


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thiruanil69 said:


> Hey, I am new here! How do I post my pictures of cities here? Thanks


look at 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=504&a=802

Images
When quoting images, ensure that the image can be used under fair use and provide the source name and link with the image.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 15 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice -- Italy*


*V e n e z i a* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England, United Kingdom*


Norwich Gas Hill & Bishop Bridge - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maribor, Slovenia *


Maribor from Pohorje by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waltendorf, Graz, Styria, Austria*


Rime in Town by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*


Gijón, Asturias, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bad Ems, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*


Bad Ems an der Lahn by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar - 0512 by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Moritzburg - Germany*


Frame view to Castle Moritzburg - Germany by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


DSC01580-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa, Portugal










https://unsplash.com/photos/ld4wZGqlLF4


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bilbao, Spain










https://unsplash.com/photos/JD7lQkhFoIA


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Dinant ,Belgium











http://www.gonewiththegrins.com/dinant-belgium-photo-essay/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Toulouse, France












https://www.urlaubsguru.de/reisemagazin/toulouse-frankreich/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milan, Italy











https://www.flawlessmilano.com/en/one-night-at-bosco-verticale/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Hvar, Croatia










https://steinhaus-dalmatien.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dubrovnik, croatia
Dubrovnik by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr


----------



## thiruanil69 (Feb 21, 2019)

*Brugge, Belgium*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46639947692/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## thiruanil69 (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46639947692/in/dateposted-public/[/URL]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aia Murata, Tuscany, Italy*


Shadows on the Wall by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pustal, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Skofja Loka, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rosenburg, Lower Austria, Austria *


Castle Rosenburg by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England, United Kingdom*


Fye Bridge over the River Wensum in Norwich - aerial by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples - Italy*


Naples - Italy by Sam valadi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Areh, Slovenska Bistrica, Slovenia*


Selnica from Pohorje by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony, Germany*


DSC03428_29_30_tonemapped by Tomáš Ibehej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rubielos de Mora, Aragon, Spain *


Rubielos de Mora. Teruel. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany *


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Blick von der Alten Brücke auf Heidelberg und den Neckar by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar, Portugal










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convento_de_Cristo


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 45 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


View of Ghent with snow from Belfort by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitechapel, London, England*


Grey Evening At The Tower by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyiv, Kyiv City Municipality, Ukraine*


View of Podol in the area of Verhny Val and Nizhny Val streets from Andrew’s Church. Kyiv. Ukraine. by Valery Pokotylo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*


IMG_0092 by ezioman, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia. 'Fallas'.*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bogucice, Lesser Poland, Poland*


Path through town of Wieliczka, Poland by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Distomo-Arachova-Antikyra, Thessaly and Continental Greece, Greece*


Arahova from above by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlovac, Croatia*


KA KA by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monschau, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Monschau, Germany by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


Skyline from the north of the city, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*


Venice - Grand Canal @ Night by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fribourg, Canton of Fribourg, Switzerland*


Fribourg by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana - Slovenia*


River Ljubljanica in Ljubljana - Slovenija by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Heidelberg by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain *


Plaza Mayor de Trujillo, Cáceres, España. by Caty, on Flickr


Trujillo, Cáceres, Extremadura, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Berezhany, Ukraine*

Berezhany is a historic small town in Ternopil Region of Ukraine.









https://carabaas.livejournal.com/16082638.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Chernivtsi, Ukraine*


Chernivtsi panorama by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi panorama by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


chernivtsi_112 by Darriuss Royce, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa, Ukraine*









http://killstar-max.livejournal.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City, Ukraine*


















https://photographers.ua/YuriyMuhanov/









https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/









https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*













































https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*













































Pics by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv, Ukraine*


















https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Elektraua (Jan 10, 2012)

Kyiv










(c) https://skyandmethod.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Como, Lombardy, Italy*


Como Italy. by Kjell Eson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beltinci, Murska Sobota, Slovenia*


Beltinci castlegrounds by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


Beltinci castlegrounds by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friedersbach, Lower Austria, Austria*


Stork's Nest by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calaceite, Aragon, Spain*


Calaceite, Teruel, Aragón, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany*


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Leonard's, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Edinburgh Waverley railway station by Piers Mathias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


Lille, France by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bankside, London, England*


London - The City by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


3 nights in Brugge #3 (Ghent) - New series by LEIGH KEMP 📷 🎨 ✈, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyiv, Kyiv City Municipality, Ukraine*


View of Podol and the Podolsky bridge under construction from the observation platform of St. Andrew’s Church. Kyiv. Ukraine. by Valery Pokotylo, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/SerGrey/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar (Andalucía, Spain)*

Mojacar Pueblo by Ken Farge LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Cividale del Friuli, Province of Udine, Italy*

*Ponte del Diavolo | the Devil's Bridge*









https://photographers.ua/Ilyasin/album/64863/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pustal, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Old town, Skofja Loka, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freistadt, Upper Austria, Austria*


Colors of Twilight and Sunset in Freistadt by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morella, Valencia, Spain *


Morella, Castellón, España. Desde el Castillo. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


Lille, France by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Germany*


View to Cochem with Castle Reichsburg - Germany by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Bosnia and Herzegovina, Mostar - Jumping from the Old bridge by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Navalcarnero, Madrid, Spain*


Navalcarnero. Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cividale del Friuli, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Cividale Panorama by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hotovlja, Skofja Loka, Slovenia *


Hotovlja, Poljane, and Poljanska Sora Valley from Kucelj, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*


Stiegenkirche in Graz by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


DSC01592-2 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matiko Ciudad Jardin, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*


For Bilbao (Jenny Holzer) by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chepstow, Wales*


Downtown Chepstow by Mark Gowing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Billington, England, United Kingdom*


Whalley Viaduct by Horst Ebert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arundel, England, United Kingdom*


Arundel, RC Cathedral of St Philip Neri by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Schloss Heidelberg by Vectron X4E, on Flickr


Schloss Heidelberg by Vectron X4E, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dokkum, Frise, Netherlands*


2H4A6517-HiRes by Wil de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abando, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*


Luces y palabras en el Guggenheim (Jenny Holzer) by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany*


Florence by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Der Kornmarkt mit der Kornmarkt-Madonna in Heidelberg by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria *


Stadtparkbrunnen in Graz by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana Castle, Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Novi Trg, Ljubljana, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duporth, England, United Kingdom*


Charlestown from the South West Coast Path by chrisgj6, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East Devon District, England, United Kingdom*


Sidmouth landscape by Steve Mantell, on Flickr


Sidmouth sea front by Steve Mantell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Moscow Federal City, Russia*


Russia. Moscow. Kazan Cathedral on Red Square. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreux, Switzerland*


Montreux by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaysersberg, Alsace, France*


La Weiss et la Chapelle de l'Oberhof à Kaysersberg by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tallinn, Harju County, Estonia*


Tallinn by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


LISbon by Giuliano Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


IMG_20190411_130648 by sriehemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leeds, England, UK*


Leeds, Uk by Fabian Lobos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Šibenik, Croatia*


Šibenik, Croatia by fsong_travel, on Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Tomar, Portugal*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamberg, Bavaria, Germany*


Bamberg_e-m10_1014257762 by Torben Früchtenicht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Lower Silesia, Poland*


Wrocław Główny by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


Milano pomeriggio - via Torino by Sergio Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisbon at Sunrise by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Stockholm Old town by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Mirador, Andalusia, Spain*


Caminito del Rey (King's Pathway) by Cédric ANTOINE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin (Tiergarten) - Großer Tiergarten by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


IMG_20190412_135719 by sriehemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hambleden, England, United Kingdom*


Hambleden cottages by Steve Mantell, on Flickr


Village church and classic MG by Steve Mantell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar, Croatia*


Hvar, Croatia by Fabian Lobos, on Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia, Romania*


The Peles Castle in Sinaia, Romania by Ioana_Lungu, no Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Bran Castle, Brașov, Romania*


RO18 1070 Castelul Bran "Dracula's Castle." Bran, Brașov by Benjamin, no Flickr


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

*Obertilliach, Lienz, Austria*


OBERTILLIACH. AUSTRIA by FRANCO CELANT, no Flickr


----------



## Andrew088 (May 21, 2019)

I'd like to post here, but I can't take such a cool photos


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cordoba, Andalusia, Spain*


Sunset on the bell tower at the Great Mosque of Córdoba by Nate Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


荷蘭鹿特丹電車 by Yu Mikle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia*


Kremlin. Winter Moscow by Aleksandr V., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


Ghent Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


France - Paris - Tour Eiffel by Jean-Louis POIRIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Italy*


Pise by Youssouf halidi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*


Sporgasse, Graz by ::ErWin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Steinwarder, Hamburg, Germany*


Der Köhlbrand im Abendlicht by Michael Bliefert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


CROATIA_Split_4 by IndoEuropean Travels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berat, Albania*


Berat by Piotr Abraszek, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Madrid, Spain.*


Tiovivo. Plaza de Oriente, Madrid. (Explore 22/12/2015) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Posavje, Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Dunajski Kristali, Ljubljana, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy *


The medieval Manhattan by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alajar, Andalusia, Spain*


#Alájar, Huelva, #Andalucía, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Würzburg, Germany*


Der Vierströme-Brunnen Im Juliusspital-Park by diwe39, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


Lille, France by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira, Portugal









me


----------



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Morón de Almazán, Spain*










Que ver en Morón de Almazán by Dos a la deriva


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svolvar, Nordland, Norway*


Snow every where Norway March19 by Danny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abbadia a Isola, Tuscany, Italy*


Abbadia Isola - Monteriggioni by Mirella Bruni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanse Schans, Netherlands*


Windmill Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Petite France by R B., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zavala, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Zavala, Croatia. by Sorin Bogdan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisbon by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*


Gothenburg Hanami part IIII by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berry Head, England, United Kingdom*


Harbour reflections by Steve Mantell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peniscola, Valencia, Spain*


Playa norte vs playa sur by Alberto Alba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miltenberg, Germany*


Miltenberg by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 34 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy *


Yellow House by Bernd Thaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guarena, Extremadura, Spain*


Guareña. Badajoz. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seligenstadt, Germany*


Seligenstadt Basilika Sankt Marcellinus und Petrus by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


Lille, France by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Groningen, Netherlands*


2H4A4822 by Wil de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Millau, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


Le moulin du Pont Vieux by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


The Trogir old town (Explore 2019-03-19) by fsong_travel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canillo, Andorra*


Sant Joan de Caselles Church, Canillo, Andorra by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroxham, England, United Kingdom*


Wroxham & Hoveton - Norfolk Broads aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svolvar, Nordland, Norway*


Norway March 2019 by Danny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Germany*


Untitled by Calvin Jin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, South Holland, Netherlands*


Stadskantoor Den Haag by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Piazza del Campidoglio by Fabry76, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zavala, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Zavala port, Croatia. by Sorin Bogdan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Stockholm Oldtown by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*


Plaza de España Sevilla by Giuliano Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kranj plain from Valburga Castle, Slovenia*


Kranj plain from Valburga Castle, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha, Portugal 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sortelha


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*


DSC04532 by Jung won Chung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andorra*


Andorra landscape by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mainz, Germany*


29.05.19 Goldenhour Mainz by Stephan Dinges, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanse Schans, Netherlands*


Dutch Village by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Makarska, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Makarska 26 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Andreasvorstadt, Erfurt, Thuringia, Germany*


Erfurt, Thüringen by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mazustegi, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*


A un campo de distancia by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Central Market, Ljubljana, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


IMG_20190412_150217 by sriehemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana Castle, Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Krizanke, Ljubljana, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svolvar, Nordland, Norway*


Svolver Norway during a sunny afternoon by Danny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pesnica, Slovenia*


Overlooking a highway to Austria by Robert Lubej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alajar, Andalusia, Spain*


Alájar, Huelva, Andalucía, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miltenberg, Bavaria, Germany*


Miltenberg by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


IMG_20190412_144202 by sriehemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*


Gothenburg Night by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague Tram 布拉格有轨电车 by 启疆, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Market Place by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elmbridge Borough, England, United Kingdom*


View over West & East Molesey by Sorin Bogdan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Genoa, Liguria, Italy*


Genova - Belvedere Montaldo by Sergio Locatelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Split 21 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora, Portugal










https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Evora_roman-temple_sunset.jpg


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Amalfi coast - Italy 

Amalfi Village - Italy by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Vatican City 

Vatican City by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Rucar - Romania 

Rucar - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Transfagarasan - Romania

Transfagarasan - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## mccrya (Jan 21, 2009)

Ceahlau Massif - Romania 

Ceahlau Massif - Romania by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*


Rainy night in Krakow II by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, Netherlands*


Binnenhof Den Haag by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andorra*


Street Art 街头艺术 by 启疆, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reus, Catalonia, Spain*


Casa Navàs (Modernist style) & Gaudí Centre. Reus (February 2019) by Abariltur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Dóm sv. Martina by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Halle, Germany*


20181020_Halle_271 by jcbunch3, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague Spring 布拉格之春 by 启疆, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Opatija, Croatia*


Opatija 13 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mals, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Malles, panorama dal sentiero del sole by antonella galardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*castle Langenburg - Germany*


Entrance of castle Langenburg - Germany by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljanica river, Ljubljana, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*


Gijón, Asturias, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*


Florence by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eisenach, Thuringia, Germany*


Eisenach, Türingen by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*'s-Hertogenbosch, Netherlands*


s'Hertogenbosch 8 by Davy Van Loon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar, Croatia*


Hvar, Croatia by Fabian Lobos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestvågøy, Nordland, Norway*


DSC_2999 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andorra*


Andorra Capital 安道尔首都 by 启疆, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*


Light Carriage by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Batumi, Georgia*


Europe Square-Batumi(Georgia) by hamid-golpesar, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira island, Portugal











https://magazine.trivago.pt/escapadinhas-romanticas-destinos-portugal/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Split 20 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes, Portugal










https://www.guimaraesturismo.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*


LINΞΛS 186 293 Brussel-Noord/Bruxelles-Nord by Sander Smits, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia*


Kremlin - Moscow by HarveyDxb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Warsaw - Old Town #1 by John Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piran, Slovenia*


Piran rooftops by 802701, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Casco Viejo Siete Calles, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*


Muelle de Marzana, Mercado de la Ribera y San Antón by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


IMG_20190411_144215 by sriehemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


Palermo 07 by John Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Braunwald, Switzerland*


eine Gondel der Gumenbahn kurz vor der Bergstation by Oskar Günther, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint Michel, Normandy, France*


Mont Saint Michel Normandie France by Rolye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mittenwald, Bayern, Germany*


Mittenwald by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa, Portugal










https://devourlisbonfoodtours.com/blog/lisbon-roman-ruins/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nusfjord, Norway*


Nusfjord ([url]www.aperturesixteen.de)[/url] by Timo Bohnenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gjirokastër, Albania*


Gjirokastër (Explore Jul-06-2019) by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Como, Italia*


On The Shores of Lake Como, Italy by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avelingen, South Holland, Netherlands*


Gorinchem, Netherlands by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ummerstadt, Germany*


Ummerstadt by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*


Nad - Plage de Perros Guirec Bretagne France by Rolye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*


Switzerland 瑞士 (190625)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*


Georgian National Opera Theater, Tbilisi by the last don, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Ljubljana at night by 802701, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ozalj, Croatia*


Ozalj, dvorac - Ozalj, the castle by Hirike, on Flickr


----------



## FromLublin (Mar 20, 2013)

*Lublin, Poland*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kazan, Tatarstan Republic*


Kazan by Anatoly Abakumov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ålesund, Norway*


Ålesund colors by Federico Casares, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Omiš, Split-Dalmatia, Croatia*


109-2019_06_26-19_30_40 by Krzysztof Poleszak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hallstatt, Upper Austria, Austria*


Hallstätter see by Martin Hlinka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rīga, Latvia*


Riga City Wall & Jacob’s Barracks by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*


Barcelona - Mallorca 532 b by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kruja, Albania*


Mezquita enn Kruja by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coburg, Germany*


Coburg Gaststätte Loreley von 1763 by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Two ducks admire the skyline of Rotterdam by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Ukraine, Kiev by Dmitriy Protsenko, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Poland*, *Legionowo County*
Typical forest in central Poland:









By me


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manchester, England, UK*


18th June 2019. Royal Iris of the Mersey, passes the swing bridges on the Manchester Ship Canal at Barton-upon-Irwell, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


Palermo 08 by John Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


IMG_20190411_130604 by sriehemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Gran Vía by Alberto Alba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piran, Slovenia*


The rooftops of Piran by 802701, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heringsdorf, Germany*


The evening Kurhaus of Heringsdorf by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coburg, Germany*


Coburg Stadthaus by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durres, Albania*


Caminando por Durres by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Tallinn: Raekoja plats by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*


014-2019_05_01-14_31_05 by Krzysztof Poleszak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rouen, Normandy, France*


2019-182/365 Rouen at Night - Explored by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa, Portugal










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vila_Viçosa


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

^^These pictures are wonderful. I appreciate it.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Riga, Latvia*




































https://photographers.ua/Gazda/album/73552/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pustal, Skofja Loka, Slovenia*


Skofja Loka, Slovenia by SheffieldRambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*


Gijón, Asturias, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


IMG_20190411_130202 by sriehemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


Palermo 12 by John Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marija Bistrica, Croatia*


Little town by saavirov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Tallinn: Raekoja plats by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Płock, Poland*


004-20_04_2019-07_50_48 by Krzysztof Poleszak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kazan, Tatarstan Republic*


Kazan by Anatoly Abakumov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bradford-on-Avon, England, UK*


Bradford-on-Avon by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Photo Credit:

Oleg M

Liechtenstein
Lichtenshtein_panorama01 by Oleg M, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Valença do Minho, Portugal










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praça-forte_de_Valença


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*


Portugal, Porto 13 by Jens Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*


ZARAGOZA by FEMCUA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Old town of Prague. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, Île-de-France, France*


41/52 - Good morning Paris [Explore] by Jonathan Thiell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malcesine, Italy*


malcesine by Marco Borsetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosa, Sardinia, Italy*


Bosa by Dario Sebek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Geneva, Switzerland*


Genève by level42_ch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bol, Split-Dalmatia, Croatia*


Croatia - 09 by Ged Slaughter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Rochelle, France*


La Rochelle, France by Martyn Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Šavnik, Montenegro*


Šavnik by Mileta Vukicevic, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora, Portugal










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Évora


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Jan Van Eyck Square by mick seale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Agios Fanoúrios, Keratsini-Drapetsona, Attica*


Piraeus Port by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sants-Montjuïc, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*


Barcelona - Passeig Sta. Madrona 007-017 b by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Italy*


Colours of Italy by Tomas Roslin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jindřichův Hradec, Czech Republic*


Jindřichův Hradec by Bohumil Boudník, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, Netherlands*


Den Haag by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Norway*


bergen by srouve78, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olsztyn, Warmia-Masuria, Poland*


Polska - Poland - Olsztyn - Old Town by Anna Denkis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alb-Donau-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*


Blaubeuren by Robbi Metz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Versailles, Île-de-France, France*


Palace of Versailles by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monte Carlo, Municipality of Monaco, Monaco*


Casino de Monte-Carlo by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Espalion, France*


Espalion by Michel M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tierga, Aragon, Spain*


Tierga by Alberto Alba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


IMG_20190412_172257 by sriehemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Bled, Slovenia*


Lake Bled, Slovenia by 802701, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*


Seville #52 by John Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greifswald, Germany*


Market Square of Greifswald by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gjirokastër, Albania*


Gjirokastër by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rīga, Latvia*


Riga: Trokšņu iela by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Omiš, Split-Dalmatia, Croatia*


104-2019_06_26-19_28_10-Pano by Krzysztof Poleszak, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais, Portugal










http://sunsettours.pt


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wuppertal-Barmen, Germany*


Barmen by Bernd Schlichting, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Évora, Portugal*


Praça 1.º de Maio by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conques, France*


Conques by Michel M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oradea, Romania*


Oradea by Esteban Martin Foresi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano, Campania, Italy*


Positano 2 by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Canal Buildings 6 by mick seale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Old town of Prague. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stary Browar, Poznan, Poland*


Galeria na Dziedzińcu Stary Browar by Kachigarasu PL (busy), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klosters-Serneus, Grisons, Switzerland*


Klosters Platz Panorama by Daniel Friedlos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringerike, Norway*


Lakeside Bliss by Nuno Borges, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catania, Sicily, Italy*


288 Sicile Juillet 2019 - Catane, une église anonyme by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


302 Sicile Juillet 2019 - Catane, Via Umberto I depuis le Giardino Bellini by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg, Bavaria, Germany*


Walhalla by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*


port de Paimpol by Kalzennyg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*


Gijón, Asturias, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Senj, Croatia*


Senj 1 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sellin Pier, Rügen, Germany*


Sellin pier in the beautiful evening light by Liwesta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Tallinn by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Lesser Poland, Poland*


Krakow - St Mary's Basilica by Kachigarasu PL (busy), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perugia, Umbria, Italy*


The Happy Hour in Perugia by Ola55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Norway*


bergen by srouve78, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyngton, Brent, England*


Wembley Stadium by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uznovë, Qarku i Beratit, Albania*


Berat by Julen Ruiz Luzuriaga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Padstow, England*


Padstow by Jainbow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


Sunset in Ghent - Belgium by Álvaro Zúñiga González, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaunas, Lithuania*


Summer sunset | Kaunas aerial by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rouen, Normandy, France*


2019-183/365 Rouen at Night by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Evening Serenade by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

CZ Prague - Staroměstské náměstí - view from clock tower by David Pirmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lissabon 21 by Jens Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monte Carlo, Commune de Monaco, Monaco*


One Monte-Carlo by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Javorník, Olomoucký kraj, Czech Republic*


Javorník / Jauernig, Schloss Jánský Vrch / Schloss Johannesberg by Herbert Frank, on Flickr


Javorník / Jauernig, Schloss Jánský Vrch / Schloss Johannesberg by Herbert Frank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Struga, North Macedonia*


...my town in the morning... Struga, Macedonia by Tatjana Stojanoska, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bassishaw, The City, England*


2019 06 16 - Guildhall pano a by Les Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Hungarian Parliament in Budapest by Thibault Houspic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aurillac, Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, France*


Aurillac, Cantal by zug55, on Flickr


Aurillac, Cantal by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nöschenrode, Landkreis Harz, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*


Wernigerode_e-m10_1017018555 by Torben Früchtenicht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basel, Switzerland*


082 Basel by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Østfold, Norway*


_IMG2591 by Cato Søbye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villa Faraldi, Italy*


Liguria - Villa Faraldi by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Spain*


ALCAZAR DE SEGOVIA by Manuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sucy-en-Brie, Arrondissement de Créteil, France*


20190822_165608 by Gérard Lemettre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dürnstein, Lower Austria, Austria*


Dürnstein in der Wachau by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*


Seville #39 by John Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ummerstadt, Germany*


Ummerstadt Rathaus by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Mazovia, Poland*


Warszawa - Wilanów (Museum of King Jan III’s Palace in Wilanów) by Kachigarasu PL (busy), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rouen, Normandy, France*


2019-181/365 Streets of Rouen by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


The show... by Stefano marini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ibiza, Balearic Sea, Spain*


Fiestas de Ibiza 2019... by Eduardo Rojas Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yverdon-les-Bains, Switzerland*


022 Yverdon by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monte Carlo, Commune de Monaco, Monaco*


Casino de Monte-Carlo by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Padstow, England*


Padstow by Jainbow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Castile and León, Spain*


Nocturno de Segovia by Gonzalo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Halle (Saale), Germany*


Halle (Saale) by Ignas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cluj, Romania*


Cluj by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisbonne, mars 2019. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest, 18.8.19 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


London August 2019-7062 by Nikkis Fotosite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Besançon, France*


Citadelle de Besançon by oceanebej2000, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inner city, Vienna, Austria*


Spanische Hofreitschule by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Javorník, Czech Republic*


Javorník / Jauernig, Schloss Jánský Vrch / Schloss Johannesberg by Herbert Frank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Østfold, Norway*


_IMG2555 by Cato Søbye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Maddalena, Italy*


2019_07_Maddalena_3 by albanese manuela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gaios, Paxoi, Ionian Islands*


Gaios by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Estonie - Tallinn - cathédrale orthodoxe by Archangem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Adrspach, Czech Republic*


Adrspach, Czech Republic by BartPhotography, on Flickr


Adrspach, Czech Republic by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Val, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


La Val - 2 by antonella galardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Göttingen, Germany*


Göttingen - The Marketplace by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Værøy, Norway*


Vaeroy view II by Ela Dzimitko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Ives, England*


St Ives by Jainbow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


brugge by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, Arrondissement de Metz, Grand Est, France*


Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie de la Moselle by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basel, Switzerland*


085 Basel by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lissabon 22 by Jens Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stanley, Royal Kensington and Chelsea, England*


Michelin House - Chealsea - London by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naumburg, Germany*


Naumburg bei Nacht by U Mo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riquewihr, France*


_DSC3941 by yvan lawitschka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Genoa, Liguria, Italy*


2019_08_Genova by albanese manuela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pontikonisi, Ionian Islands, Greece*


Korfu by Matthias Hertwig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Estonie - Tallinn - Kunstmuseum by Archangem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague, Czech Republic by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sighișoara, Romania*


Sighisoara, 19.8.19 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Saxony, Germany*


Zwinger, Dresden, IMG_1804_b-2 by Wolfgang Schwichtenberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Østfold, Norway*


_IMG2462 by Cato Søbye, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villena, Spain.*


67Jovi-20170423-0185.jpg by 67JOVI, en Flickr.
Comunitat Valenciana.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin @ Night by Don Sal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


París 1777 ch by Gaspar Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upper Arley, England*


Arley Station Worcestershire by lesley dugmore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thira, Santorini, Greece*


Thira by lesley dugmore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Bratislava Castle by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Assisi, Italy*


_DSC3757 by yvan lawitschka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conques, France*


_DSC3709 by yvan lawitschka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zugliget, Pest megye, Hungary*


Erzsébet-kilátó by Zsolt Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moszna Castle, Poland*


Moszna Castle, Poland by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Besalú, Besalú, Catalonia, Spain*


Besalú by Toni Baeza Oto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gemeente Haarlem, North Holland, Holland, Netherlands*


Haarlem by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Austria*


Graz, Austria. by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amalienborg, Capital, Denmark*


Mira of Copenhagen by Tony Guest, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Valencia. City of Arts and Sciences by Wolfgang Pichler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


On night in Hamburg - golden light by Doc Unity, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*


Firstlight in Venice under the bird's wings by feray umut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Singel, Binnenstad, Amsterdam, Noord-Holland, Nederland by Warren LeMay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Acropolis, Athens, Attica, Greece*


Erekhtheio, Athens Acropolis by feray umut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nuremberg, Bavaria, Germany*


Altstadt Nürnberg by Miriam Papp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes, France*


Saintes 1277 ch by Gaspar Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar-Ribeauvillé, Grand Est, France*


The Fishmonger District Colmar by Rolf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Old houses in New Port by Jacob Surland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baden-Württemberg, Germany*


Bad Überkingen by Robbi Metz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano, Campania, Italy*

Central Positano by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arrondissement de Metz, Grand Est, France*


Palais du Gouverneur de Metz by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


walking around Chioggia by alessandro andrioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mittenwalde, Landkreis Dahme-Spreewald, Brandenburg, Germany*


Mittenwalde_e-m10_1017288806-1 by Torben Früchtenicht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Padstow, England*


Padstow by Matt Turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


Dresden, Germany by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Valencia. Palau de les Arts. Dawn. by Wolfgang Pichler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čiovo, Trogir, Split-Dalmatia, Croatia*


lights of Trogir by koaxial, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Samos, Greece*


Kokkari Village , Samos Island by feray umut, on Flickr


Pythagóreio,Samos Island Greece by feray umut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England, UK*


The Three Graces by Ugborough Exile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


Düsseldorf waterfront, Rheinufer Promenade by Sally Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ingatestone, Brentwood District, England*


Ingatestone St Edmund & St Mary's Church - Essex UK aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*


San Gimignano, Piazza della Cisterna by Rudi Valtiner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moustiers-Sainte-Marie, France*


FRANCE - Moustiers by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L-Isla, Malta*


Malta - Vittoriosa (Birgu) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*York Place, Scotland, UK*


Edinburgh sights: Princes street (2/2) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Oleg Konovalov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tbilisi, K'alak'i T'bilisi, Georgia*


Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten Islands , Norway*


Lofoten by marina weishaupt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menton, France*


Bon Jeudi! by jaquette/Sylviane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Night of Charles Bridge - 查理大橋之夜 by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*São Nicolau, Porto, Portugal*


Telhados do Porto by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ilfracombe, North Devon District, England*


Ilfracombe by Tom Balson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Katowice, Poland*


Muzeum Śląskie by Kuba Szymik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brasov, Romania*


Brasov, 25.8.19 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyiv, Kyiv City, Ukraine*


Prybutkovyy Budynok Sirotkina (Kyiv, Ukraine) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr


Prybutkovyy Budynok Sirotkina (Kyiv, Ukraine) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Busy Stockholm! by Barbara * busy bee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Neues Kranzlereck by Christa Bronner Wolfgang Bruchhagen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sorrento, Campania, Italy*


La Marina Grande, Sorrento by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Seifenblasen in Berlin by Reinhard_M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salers, Arrondissement de Mauriac, Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, France*


Salers, Cantal by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


One Blackfriars by Matt Turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Braşov, Romania*


Brasov, 25.8.19 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden ,Germany*


Dresden ,Germany by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krakow, Poland*


Krakow, Poland by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lecco, Italy*


_DSC3117 by yvan lawitschka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madalena, Lisbon, Portugal*


Praça do Comércio | Lisboa by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Hungary, Budapest - Madách Imre tér by Pal KOBOR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Venezia Santa Lucia by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaragoza, Spain*


El Pilar. Zaragoza. ( Explore 12/10/ 2019 ) by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rye, Rother District, England*


Rye, East Sussex, UK by Paul Murray, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, Île-de-France*


Boulevard Diderot - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marburg, Germany*


de la rive, marbourg by Patrick THIAUDIERE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Český Krumlov, Jihočeský kraj, Bohemia, Czech Republic*


Český Krumlov by Guido Barberis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poiana Stalin, Braşov, Romania*


Brasov, 25.8.19 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pont-Aven, Arrondissement de Quimper, Brittany, France*


P1014009_afr by Gildas FUNTUN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bern, Altstadt, Switzerland*


Untertorbrücke mit der Felsenburg by Daniel Streit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liège, Belgium*


Liège, Belgium by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 63 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 61 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Davos, Switzerland*


Early morning at Davos, Swiss - DSCH9559 by Albert Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamberg, Germany*


Old City Hall / Altes Rathaus (Explored) by Runemaker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Queensferry, Scotland, UK*


Lantern Tower by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdansk, Poland*


Gdansk Old Town by Santiago Capu Jurado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


IMG_2943_qhdr by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*


Dublin..Crow St by paulette cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar, Croatia*


Hvar by Christophe Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Galleria by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, Aude, Languedoc, France*


La Cité, le Pont Vieux et l'Aude. Carcassonne, Aude, Languedoc, France. (Voigtländer Bessa I, Portra 160) ref:3 by Benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaunas, Lithuania*


Autumn morning | Kaunas aerial #289/365 [Explored] by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano, Campania, Italy*


A View To Dine For - Explore by Trung Tran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dysart, Scotland, UK*


West Wemyss by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sibiu, Romania*


Hermannstadt (rum.Sibiu), 27.8.19 by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haßfurt, Bavaria, Germany*


Haßfurt by Runemaker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hastings, England*


Hastings - East Sussex aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tbilisi, K'alak'i T'bilisi, Georgia*


Tbilisi, Georgia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basel, Switzerland*


Heavenly touched ©twe2019☼ by theWolfsEye☼, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Botanic, Valencia, Spain*


València, Spain by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Groningen, Holland, Netherlands*


Groningen, The Netherlands by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Matera - Basilicata - Italy*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alb-Donau-Kreis, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*


Blaubeuren - Am Blautopf by Robbi Metz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capri, Campania, Italy*


Capri 3 by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salers, Arrondissement de Mauriac, Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, France*


Salers, Cantal by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


London August 2019-6197 by Nikkis Fotosite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


Dresden, Germany by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Hungary, Budapest - view of the Danube River from the Budavár Palace (Chain Bridge and Parliament in the background) by Pal KOBOR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Misurina, Auronzo di Cadore, Veneto, Italy*


Dusk light paint a watercolor reflection on the Antorno Lake - Auronzo di Cadore (Belluno, Italy) by Juan María Coy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krakow, Poland*


Krakow, Poland by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bled, Slovenia*


IMG_3227_qhdr by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Malá Strana from Staré Zdámecké Schody, Praha, Hlavní Město Praha, Česká Republika by Warren LeMay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdansk, Poland*


Wonderful Gdansk on a beautiful day!! by Barbara * busy bee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Medjimurje, Croatia*


Čakovec - Golobetka by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Sacré Coeur & Sainte Clotilde*
Paris, France 

Sacré Coeur & Sainte Clotilde II by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa, Sicily -Italy*

_Historical center of "Ortigia" from above_

















by Michele Ponzio, su Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Ordesa Valley*
Aragon, Spain

Ordesa Valley, Aragon, Spain by StarCitizen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Münzenberg, Wetteraukreis, Hesse, Germany*


Münzenberg by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


DSC_7328 by Dennis, on Flickr


DSC_5667 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maribor, Slovenia*


Maribor 35 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


Maribor 33 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, UK*


Walter Scott by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Veneto, Italy*


Piazza Bra by Vítor Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Újezd, Malá Strana, Praha, Hlavní Město Praha, Česká Republika by Warren LeMay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nuremberg, Germany*


Nuremberg by Oleg Konovalov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krakow, Poland*


Krakow, Poland by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wernigerode, Landkreis Harz, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*


Wernigerode_e-m10_1017018536-1 by Torben Früchtenicht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Goodbye London.... by fionarose gunn, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Potsdam, Germany*


DSC_0285_Nauener Tor_Potsdam by Andreas Springer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tartu, Estonia*


Tartu Town Hall by Visit Estonia, en Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Paris*
France

Paris &#55357;&#56567; by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano, Campania, Italy*


Positano 3 by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Sighișoara*
Romania

Sighișoara old town at the evening, Romania by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Regensburg*
Germany

A bridge that wrote history - Eine Brücke, die Geschichte schrieb by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Sevilla*
Spain




The cathedral of Sevilla at night (seen from Metropol Parasol) by Götz _, on Flickr​


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Prague*
Czechia




Prague at Sunset by Pappu Sarkar, on Flickr​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Photo Credit: eric robert

Vallée de la Maronne, France.


Vallée de la Maronne. by eric robert, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Prague - Praha*
Czechia 




PRAGUE: One hundred towers on the Vltava by Robert Schüller, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Selce, Croatia*


Crikvenica 4 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Positano, Campania, Italy*


Positano by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schiltach, Landkreis Rottweil, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*


Schiltach by Olivier


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krakow Old Town, Poland*


Krakow Old Town, Poland by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Chain bridge, Budapest by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rocamadour, Arrondissement de Gourdon, Occitanie, France*


Twilight on Rocamadour [Explore 24-09-2019] by Philippe CABARET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glasgow, Scotland, UK*


Glasgow, Scotland by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Easton, South Norfolk District, England*


Aerial view of the Sundown Festival at Norfolk Showground in Norwich by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Mostecká, Malá Strana, Praha, Hlavní Město Praha, Česká Republika by Warren LeMay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


IMG_3489_qhdr by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*SPAIN. BUTRON CASTLE. CASTILLO DE BUTRÓN/BUTROEKO GAZTELUA. GATICA. VIZCAYA/BIZKAIA*








[/url]Castillo de Butron by Maria Micaela, en Flickr[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*SPAIN. LOS ENCANTADOS/ELS ENCANTATS.*


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*SPAIN. CANDANCHÚ*


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

*SPAIN. RONCESVALLES. ORREAGA*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beja, Portugal*


Portugal | Beja by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig, Germany*


Leipzig - Bundesverwaltungsgericht und Pleissemühlgraben by Don Sal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Looe, England*


Looe by Sue Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


Schönbrunn Palace by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maribor, Slovenia*


Maribor, Slovenia by Billy Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Szeged, Hungary*


Szeged 66 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernazza, Liguria, Italy*


Sea view - On explore by Michael IANNELLI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague, Czech Republic by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Wroclaw, Poland by BartPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Crikvenica-Kvarner-Croatia 10 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Narva Castle, Ida-Viru County, Estonia*


Narva. Ida-Viru county, Estonia by Ed Moskalenko, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Budaniv, Ternopil, Ukraine*


Village in mountains by ...Viktor..., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zgorigrad, Bulgaria*


Zgorigrad, Bulgaria by Jordan Savoff, en Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Stockholm.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Poznan, Poland.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Borgholm, Sweden.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Copenhagen.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Karlskrona, Sweden.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Tula, Russia.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Bastei, Germany.*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


DSC_6398 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## richie_bodo (Dec 8, 2019)

Frankfurt 2020


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Warsaw, Poland








https://facebook.com/droneinwarsaw


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto Santo, Portugal










https://www.folkeferie.dk/rejser/porto-santo/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Rotterdam, Netherlands










https://www.ravb.nl/over-ravb/visie/rotterdams/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Barcelona, Spain










http://www.andorratours.ad/en/detalles/19/city-break-barcelona


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Disneyland, Paris










https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disneyland_Paris


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Rome, Italy










https://news.unicreditsubitocasa.it/vendere-e-comprare/quartieri-roma-case-di-lusso/


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bosquedasfaias said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be certain that this photo was NOT taken in Paris, or even in France.

That's either Belgium or the Netherlands. I suspect Rotterdam station?


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ops, ill change it, thank you.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Nupen, north Norway


AT PEACE [EXPLORE FRONT PAGE] by johnny myreng henriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Reine, north Norway


Anywhere I Roam by Carlos F. Turienzo, on Flickr


----------



## richie_bodo (Dec 8, 2019)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*









@richie_bodo


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Burano, Venezia.*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bergen / Norway


Bergen from Floyen by justin saunders, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Lago di Como.*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Moskva (Moscow).*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sudak, Crimea.*


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Senja island / Norway


Silence of Norway by Hendrik Anne Zwart, on Flickr


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

ASTURIAS, SPAIN








https://alianzarural.es/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/alianza_rural_decalogo_-1080x675.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BERELLÍN BEACH, CANTABRIA, SPAIN

Sin título by Jon Spence, en Flickr*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*"MONTESAS" GOATS AND OLIVES TREES, SIERRA MÁGINA MOUNTAIN RANGE, JAÉN, ANDALUSIA, SPAIN

Goats with a view on a sea of olive trees. Sierra Magina. Jaen. by Ricardo Fernandez, en Flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*View of the bridge Krk, Croatia*

Every day one shot! by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sveti Stefan, Montenegro*

Montenegro 2018 by Edyta Rice, on Flickr


----------



## senen23 (Jun 23, 2008)

*ALMERÍA, SPAIN








*


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Dhermi, Albania*


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Silves, Portugal









me


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Co Kerry, Southwest Ireland


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TORRECERREDO MASSIF, ASTURIAS/CASTILE AND LEON, SPAIN

Alpenglow en Torrecerredo by Roberto Graña, en Flickr*


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Baltic beach

Ostsee by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Kep Merli, Albania








*


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Zatoka Helska, Poland

Półwysep Helski by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Zatoka Helska, Poland

Półwysep Helski by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*NEGRATÍN LAKE, GRANADA, ANDALUSIA, SPAIN

La Cabecera del Negratin by Jose Torres, en Flickr*


----------



## Niiicolai (Jun 15, 2013)

Beautiful and cozy Swedish Island of Hven between Denmark and Sweden.


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Madeira island, Portugal


















Madeira Island's complete tourism destination guide!


Exciting Madeira… a holiday destination with so much to offer!Madeira Island is one of Europe's most beautiful travel locations with many thousands of tourists returning year after year. Why?It offers not only an all year round summer climate, as well as wonderful fauna and flora, but it is also...




www.madeira-web.com


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Karkonosze, Poland

Karkonosze - Śnieżka by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Photo Credit:
Matthew S

Malaga province, Spain.

The Province of Málaga&#x27;s countryside, Spainマラガ県の田舎、スペイン by Matthew S, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*EO RIVER AND CASTROPOL VILLAGE, ASTURIAS, SPAIN

Mirando al Mar by Guillermo Méndez, en Flickr*


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Lanzarote
Balancing Act by metrogogo, on Flickr*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, Spain.
Bell Tower - Church of Santa Catalina (Plaza de la Reina) Valencia (Ricoh GRD3 Compact) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, en Flickr


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto, Portugal


















O Porto Cruz rabelos atracados no cais da Ribeira, Porto - Portugal


Fotografia de O Porto Cruz rabelos atracados no cais da Ribeira, Porto, Portugal. Data de filmagem: 16/06/2005 - Dimensões: 680 x 454 - GPS:41.144149780273, -8.5870170593262 - Voyagevirtuel




www.voyagevirtuel.com


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Sagunto / Sagunt. Roman castle.
Sagunto by Joan Grífols, en Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Photo Credit:

Arnar Bergur Guðjónsson


Iceland
Highlands of Iceland by Arnar Bergur Guðjónsson, on Flickr


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Elvas, Portugal


















Elvas (Alentejo)- O que visitar 2022 - Roteiro de Sítios


A atraente Elvas, a leste 40 km de Estremoz, foi dos mais importantes postos fronteiriços de Portugal e resposta à fortaleza espanhola de Badajoz...




discoverportugal2day.com


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Villena (Alicante, Spain)
Castillo de la Atalaya by Francisco Esteve, en Flickr


----------



## battenfobs (Dec 26, 2016)

The Lake District U.K.


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Milan, Italia


















Città metropolitana di Milano


Portale online della Città metropolitana di Milano



www.cittametropolitana.mi.it


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

tupungato said:


> *Dingle Peninsula in Ireland*
> 
> 
> Dingle Peninsula 2013 - 36 by Daniel Stockman, on Flickr


So luscious


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

UK


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Snowy Amsterdam:

Snow in Amsterdam by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Snowy Netherlands

Dreamy Windmills by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Austria

Klafferkessel Austria by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

*Albania*

49201171747_e48902a35d_o-01-min by Endrit Gjeta, auf Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Cullera, Spain.
Cullera by Jose Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, Spain.
IMG_20201025_160559 by Antonio Marín Segovia, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Vianden, Luxemburg


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Echternach, Luxemburg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Carbisdale Castle


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Vianden, Luxemburg:


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana, Albania 


Dorado. said:


> shoot.book - instagram


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Gullholmen, Sweden.











Charmigt skepparhus på unika Gullholmen (Fritidshus uthyres i Gullholmen, Orust, Bohuslän)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dresden.






























Дрезден #Германия@architrav_e | Архитрав | VK


Дрезден




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kiev.






























Удивительные фото, так как Киев на них выглядит.. | Архитрав | VK


Удивительные фото, так как Киев на них выглядит красивым городом




m.vk.com


----------



## marcoi (Sep 5, 2019)

*Montblanc*










(c)


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa, Portugal


















Foto de Lisboa ganhou Metro Photo Challenge 2015 - ZAP Notícias


O autor é russo mas a imagem é bem portuguesa, e ganhou o Grande Prémio Global do Metro Photo Challenge 2015. A vencedora do concurso de fotografia internacional promovido pelo jornal “Metro” foi também, em certo sentido, a cidade de Lisboa. É que foi na capital portuguesa que foi captada a image




zap.aeiou.pt


----------



## marcoi (Sep 5, 2019)

*GAZTELUGATXE, BERMEO, BISCAY - SPAIN










(c)*


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)

Bosquedasfaias said:


> Lisboa, Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love this city!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dean Court, Edinburgh, Scotland.










Source:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ArchitecturalRevival/comments/lg2oey


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Restaurant on the River Ill crossing the historic Petite France quarter of Strasbourg, France.










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ArchitecturalRevival/comments/lfn53x


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Casa Padua, Barcelona.















Community wall photos | VK


Photo 1 from Архитрав's album Community wall photos from 3 February 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Brno.














Community wall photos | VK


Photo 3 from Архитрав's album Community wall photos from 31 January 2021.




m.vk.com


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The Savvino-Storoževskiy monastery, near Zvenigorod, Russia.






















Саввино-Сторожевский Монастырь.. | Архитрав | VK


Саввино-Сторожевский Монастырь




m.vk.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily, Italy*

16th feb 2021

Etna's eruption taken from a small city near Catania













by _Fabrizio Zuccarello_


----------



## Lucky Str (Sep 29, 2013)

Prishtina


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana, Albania 


Edi_H said:


> a_truja


----------



## marcoi (Sep 5, 2019)

*Escorial, Madrid, Spain*










(c)


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain. * L' Albufera.
Albufera by Jose, en Flickr
Albufera by Olaf Rüdiger, en Flickr


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Koman lake, Albania


Edi_H said:


> *5 Stinët, Liqeni i Komanit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Croatia - "Hellish" islands archipelago

Pakleni otoci sailing destination arcipelago aerial view by brch1, on Flickr*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Port de Sóller,Mallorca*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

* Rhodes*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Old Town Nessebar, Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Venlo, Holland*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Wuppertal, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

* Paris*


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Olvera, Spain*


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Nafplio, Greece*


DSC04782 by Lucia Willems Ramírez, no Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Bilbao, Spain*


Bilbao (Spain) by Emilio Jiménez Camilleri, no Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Lincoln, United Kingdom*


39141 by Ben Abel, no Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*København, Denmark*


København, Danmark by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, no Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_Shadow Street Düsseldorf, Germany







_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_Shadow Street Düsseldorf, Germany_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_Botanischen Gärten Bonn, Germany_


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Viana do Castelo, Portugal*


_DSC8917 by Ollo de Vidro, no Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Visby, Sweden*


Vinter i Visby by Lars Lundqvist, no Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Kruje, Albania*


KRUJË/KRUJA by itravelanddance, no Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Dublin, Ireland*









(Source)


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Marmaris, Turkey*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Neuss, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

* Varna, Bulgaria*


----------



## Lucky Str (Sep 29, 2013)

Rugova, Peja - Kosova


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Bruxelles, Belgium*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_Düsseldorf, Germany_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_ Paris, France_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

* street urinal Maastricht, Holland*


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne, France*









(Source)


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Gdynia, **Pomeranian Voivodeship, Poland*









(Source)


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Hamar, Innlandet, Norway*









(Source)


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Inverness, Scotland, United Kingdom*









(Source)


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Great Basilica, Plovdiv*





Iniciar sesión en Facebook


Inicia sesión en Facebook para empezar a compartir y conectar con tus amigos, familiares y las personas que conoces.




www.facebook.com




The Bishop Basilica of Philippopolis is a church from the late antique era in Plovdiv, built in the beginning of the 5th century AD. It is the largest early-Christian temple discovered in Bulgaria and one of the largest from that period on the Balkans.


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Valleta, Malta








*
(Source)


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Olomouc, Moravia, Czech Republic*









(Source)


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Brașov, Romania*









(Source)


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Porvoo, Uusimaa, Finland*









(Source)


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Varna, Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Varna, Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

* Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

* Roermond, Holland*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_Shadow street Düsseldorf_


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Venice, Veneto, Italy*









(Source)

*Berlin, Germany*









(Source)

*Stockholm, Sodermanland, Sweden*









(source)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina








*
(Source)

*Kingston upon Hull, Yorkshire and the Humber, United Kingdom*









(Source)


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Vatican City*









(Source)


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Credit:
Christophe Dupraz

*Aiguilles d'Arves, France.*

Aiguilles d&#x27;Arves by Christophe Dupraz, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Credit: 
Mr ff1d1l

*Moelwyn Mawr, Wales.

From Moelwyn Mawr by Mr ff1d1l, on Flickr*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Basel, Schweiz


----------



## travelgeek (May 3, 2021)

Iceland








(source)


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Madeira Island, Portugal















Bem-Vindos à Madeira e Porto Santo - Visit Madeira | Site oficial do Turismo da Madeira


Pronto para conhecer cenários arrebatadores, águas cristalinas, tradições seculares, sabores genuínos e muito mais?




www.visitmadeira.pt


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

beautiful images of european cities


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Salazar Rick said:


> beautiful images of european cities


Yes, that's right, thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

View along Rue du Général de Gaulle, Riquewihr, France by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## luisamanuelakaya (May 12, 2021)

El Bierzo















__





Caminho de Santiago de Portugal:✳️ Agência de Viagens e Reservas


Agência de viagens organizadas ao Caminho de Santiago⛪ a pé, sozinho, em grupo ou de bicicleta. Nós planejamos as etapas e rotas da estrada.




www.caminhodesantiago.com.pt


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Panoramic views from the highest point of the Netherlands (Vaalserberg at 322 meter)

looking into Belgium:









In the direction of Aachen:


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Canal d'Amour of *_*Sidari, Corfu, Greece 2021*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Canal d'Amour of *_*Sidari, Corfu, Greece 2021







*_


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Almería, Spain.
Almería by Grumbler %-|, en Flickr*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Corfu, Kerkira, Greece*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Corfu, Kerkira, Greece*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Corfu, Kerkira, Greece*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Rovinj, Croatia

Town of Rovinj archipelago aerial panoramic view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Cres island, Croatia

Beautiful sailing bay and turquoise beach aerial view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Ravadinovo Castle, Sozopol, Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*The Bay, Varna Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Cubo, Varna Beach, Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_Patones de Arriba, Spain_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Köln, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Roermond, Holland*


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Pico, Portugal
















Turismo no Pico - Descubra a Ilha do Pico durante as férias | Visit Azores


Visite a ilha do Pico durante as suas férias nos Açores. Um local óptimo para fazer turismo.




www.visitazores.com


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Düsseldorf, NRW, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Sofia Metro Stations, Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Valldemossa, Mallorca*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Luzern, Vierwaldstättersee / Lake Lucerne *Switzerland*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Luzern, Vierwaldstättersee / Lake Lucerne *Switzerland*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Saints Constantine and *_*Helena, Bulgaria*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Saints Constantine and *_*Helena, Bulgaria*_


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Saints Constantine and *_*Helena, Bulgaria*_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Rome*

_San Peter's Basilica_








St. Peter's Basilica - Vatican City by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr









Natural light inside St. Peter's Basilica by Gail Apley, on Flickr










[/RESIZE]
St Peter's Basilica by Phil Horton, on Flickr




































Juan M Romero [CC BY-SA (Creative Commons — Attribution-ShareAlike 4.0 International — CC BY-SA 4.0)]


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Varenna, Italy*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Varenna, Italy*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Düsseldorf Airport, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Dortmund*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Dortmund*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Roermond, Holland*


----------



## sergio_spector (10 mo ago)

Cela tura sa vodicem, pogledajte, preporuka


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Centuripe (EN), Sicily - Italy*

_Overview from Etna Vulcan_














by mimmo rapisarda, su Flickr


----------



## battenfobs (Dec 26, 2016)

Scotland


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Torremolinos, Spain*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Torremolinos, Spain*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Torremolinos, Spain*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Reuss River*, Lucerne (Switzerland)*


















by Andrea Guagni 2,2 Million, su Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Marbella*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Marbella*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Marbella*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Marbella*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Marbella*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Marbella*


----------



## D A R K (4 mo ago)

STOCKHOLM


----------

